# *NEW CLs* Let's TALK about the new styles! Vol 3



## JetSetGo!

Pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840.html

Previous chat thread for reference.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...woohoo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967.html


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOT!! I am here... *subscribe*


----------



## PyAri

Me too!


----------



## Theren

Right behind you ladies!


----------



## NANI1972

HI Ladies! Just helping to "break in" the new thread. :salute:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Yeah, new thread!  I'm here too!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, anyone hear of black patent VPs with burgundy tips anywhere?  I really want them but feel like I haven't seen them in forever anywhere!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Present!!!


----------



## Ayala

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, anyone hear of black patent VPs with burgundy tips anywhere?  I really want them but feel like I haven't seen them in forever anywhere!



If you are willing to settle for red tips I think I have seen them around.


----------



## jeshika

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, anyone hear of black patent VPs with burgundy tips anywhere?  I really want them but feel like I haven't seen them in forever anywhere!



NM.com has them in kid and burgundy tips... 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## *MJ*

Ladies, did someone mention Jade Bananas? 

Anyone know who has them?


----------



## Theren

I am still searching for my beloved Maggies.. *sigh* someday..


----------



## needloub

^^I'm right there with ya!  LOL!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *Ayala* and *Jeshika*. I'm trying to settle but I'm being picky and _really_ want the patent with burgundy, and CL just doesn't seem to want to release them again...   I guess the wait will continue. Thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## Ayala

^^ It is possible and easy from what I was told to have one of the Louboutin approved cobblers replace the leather on the tip to what you want.  They have access to the same leather as MM7.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm here!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Theren said:


> I am still searching for my beloved Maggies.. *sigh* someday..



which colour and size are you after? i might be able to help...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am here!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Me too


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^




----------



## Theren

pixiesparkle said:


> which colour and size are you after? i might be able to help...


The older colors (Lavender or Tobacco) and either a 39.5 or 40


----------



## Stephanie***

I am a little bit disappointed about the Spring/Summer collection 2011


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Theren* oh i thought you meant the new Maggies..There's only 1 pair of Lilac Maggie on *bay right now but sadly its not your size


----------



## Theren

pixie I know.. I stalk bay/bon constantly.. Im not as much a fan of the new ones as I am the older ones.. and the are my uuuuhhhhhggg! one day!


----------



## sophinette007

Is there anybody who know something about the Miss Clichy style come back on the S/S 2011?


----------



## UpgradeU

I'm excited about the number of studded styles in SS11, I can't wait...


----------



## BellaShoes

*sophinette*, I personally have not heard any news on the Miss Clichy for 2011...


----------



## Jönathan

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Spacers?







 I know there are supposed to be a couple new Men's styles in the Spring/Summer 2011 Collection?


----------



## clothingguru

OOH *Jonathan*! I love those!


----------



## kett

Those are so cool! Haven't heard about them, though.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Stephanie*** said:


> I am a little bit disappointed about the Spring/Summer collection 2011


*Stephanie* ITA with you. I'm slightly disappointed as well.


----------



## savvysgirl

*MJ* said:


> Ladies, did someone mention Jade Bananas?
> 
> Anyone know who has them?



ME! I was searching for jade Biancas and found jade Bananas instead! I found them in the UK but im sure the US boutiques will have them. PM me if you want more info


----------



## BellaShoes

^ ohhh, bet those are pretty!


----------



## indi3r4

I am so so so behind but i love the pomice Maggie!!  is the 140 out yet and how much are they? Thanks ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Spacers. I wish he would make a ladies version, since I do love my tennis shoes.


----------



## yazziestarr

indi3r4 said:


> I am so so so behind but i love the pomice Maggie!!  is the 140 out yet and how much are they? Thanks ladies!


Mount street got the 140s last week.


----------



## Muffin 425

I don't really post on here I'm just a lurker..lol anyways, I got on the waiting list for the pigalle plato and new declic..although i'm having second thoughts on the new declic  Opinions ladies..?

Should I just get both?


----------



## 5elle

^^why are you having second thoughts?


----------



## Muffin 425

^^ I'm more a fan of pigalles..but the new declics are lovely..I just don't know,,
Maybe i should get both?


----------



## jeshika

Muffin 425 said:


> ^^ I'm more a fan of pigalles..but the new declics are lovely..I just don't know,,
> Maybe i should get both?



YES! haha. one of each in different colors sounds good to me. heck, the same color is fine too.


----------



## Popsicool

yazziestarr said:


> Mount street got the 140s last week.



Can anyone extract a photo from them?? I'm dying to see what the black looks like in 140. In fact, I might just have to email them now... :shame:


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> Can anyone extract a photo from them?? I'm dying to see what the black looks like in 140. In fact, I might just have to email them now... :shame:



Neimans is pre-ordering the black 140, so wouldn't their website pic be of what you want to see, Pops?

Or did you want a pic of the shoe...... In person.... 

PS- stopped by Madison yesterday. I'm so disappointed to say that the pumice did nothing for me!


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Neimans is pre-ordering the black 140, so wouldn't their website pic be of what you want to see, Pops?
> 
> Or did you want a pic of the shoe...... In person....
> 
> PS- stopped by Madison yesterday. I'm so disappointed to say that the pumice did nothing for me!



Well confusingly enough, I'm certain that's a 160 on their website.

Anyway I emailed Mount St asking for a bit more than just a _photo_ of the shoes..

And yeah, not a fan of the beige either. But then again, I live for black and bright colours so that's no surprise.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenaya:* Really? hmm i really like the maggie photo's of the pumice. But IRL it could be much different. Now im happy i got the black


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> *Jenaya:* Really? hmm i really like the maggie photo's of the pumice. But IRL it could be much different. Now im happy i got the black



I agree!!! the pumice looks quite nice in photo..but I dont  know what it looks like IRL, I haven't even received mine yet  

When Kim at Mount St informed me that they arrived I gave them my CC details straight away, but after 2 days waiting and trying, they couldn't get name & address verification for my cards (apparently only AMEX works but I dont have one) so I had to let them go..I found them in Madrid instead now but Madrid only accepts bank transfer and that is taking forever Im so worried now that after all the searching and waiting, when I finally receive them I won't like them as much..*sigh*

Anyway, does anyone know if the New Declic will come in other colours besides black glitter??


----------



## 5elle

^^Net A Porter has a splash pic of the New Declic in what looks like framboise suede.

*Muffin425* well the declics are very different from the pigalles - they're cuter I guess whereas the pigalle is a very powerful shoe. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## clothingguru

*Pixie: *OH NO!!! After all that!!! That's horrible. I hope you end up getting them and i hope if you do that you LOVE them when you get them! If not don't worry...because you wanted them in 140 right? And i believe it was discussed that the ones online at saks or neimans or something were 140's in black right!? 

*5elle*: I saw those ...THEY are dreamy!!!
There are actually quite a few new styles up on there right now i think!


----------



## indi3r4

yazziestarr said:


> Mount street got the 140s last week.


thanks yazzie.. i emailed them and hopefully they still my size in stock. *crossing fingers*


----------



## authenticplease

Saks ATL has the Maggies 160 in Pumice and Black.... they are stunning!  Call or email Jonathan if interested.  Also, they recieved the Lady Sling in mini glitter with the red tip ....it is amazing.....will post photos tonight or in the morning in the new CL thread


----------



## indi3r4

^can't wait to see the pictures.. wonder if i should stop by @ SF saks tomorrow and see if they have it.. I want to be sure about the colors


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> *Pixie: *OH NO!!! After all that!!! That's horrible. I hope you end up getting them and i hope if you do that you LOVE them when you get them! If not don't worry...because you wanted them in 140 right? And i believe it was discussed that the ones online at saks or neimans or something were 140's in black right!?
> 
> *5elle*: I saw those ...THEY are dreamy!!!
> There are actually quite a few new styles up on there right now i think!



*CG* the ones Im getting from Madrid are 140  Fingers crossed that I wont have the same problem like another tpfer recently..I remember she said that she did a bank transfer to Paris, it went through but the store kept saying they havent received it..:/ 

I saw the framboise one on NAP page as well!! nothing new on the International site besides Pindera yet, but Big Lips in red calf hair is still there!! ive been eyeing them for a while but can't decide because the heels are so thin..now they sold out my size >.<


----------



## clothingguru

^ i hope that doesn't happen to you as well!!! I'm sure everything will go smoothly  Keep us posted and cant wait to see them! The big lips in the red are gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*Authentic:* Thank you so much for the new photo's! Those lady peep sling glitters are TDF!!! I am not crazy about the sling styles...i hope that exact style comes out in the lady peep (closed back) too!


----------



## indi3r4

pixiesparkle said:


> *CG* the ones Im getting from Madrid are 140  Fingers crossed that I wont have the same problem like another tpfer recently..I remember she said that she did a bank transfer to Paris, it went through but the store kept saying they havent received it..:/
> 
> I saw the framboise one on NAP page as well!! nothing new on the International site besides Pindera yet, but Big Lips in red calf hair is still there!! ive been eyeing them for a while but can't decide because the heels are so thin..now they sold out my size >.<



hope your transaction is gonna go smoothly and you'll love it! *cross my fingers*
if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get it for? just in case I have to get them from outside the US.. TIA! 

authentic, thanks for the picture! i sent jonathan an email..


----------



## Loubie22

Received both new Maggies today. Black and Pumice. I must say they both have their own allure. Also, I received the Mavela 160 in the beige/wooden combo. And it is to die for.


----------



## Loubie22

I will also be posting photos of my Bridget's back in black when they return home. I had to send them back for some modifications.


----------



## yazziestarr

no problem* indi*

*pixie* I had the same CC problem with mount st but thankfully after a bunch of calls I was able to get one to go through.

I tried 2 cards both visa but issued by different banks one wouldn't allow the name & address check and the other did.


----------



## sophinette007

*Anyway, does anyone know if the New Declic will come in other colours besides black glitter?? [/QUOTE]* 
Yes I do 

Nude Patent, Python Roccia, Black and Framboise Suede and Black Kid!!!

Any up date girls about the Alti pumps colors and materials available?

Oh Please *Loubie* could you show us a picture of your MAGGIES side by side? That would be lovely


----------



## Hanna_M

sophinette007 said:


> *Anyway, does anyone know if the New Declic will come in other colours besides black glitter?? *


 
Yes I do 

Nude Patent, Python Roccia, Black and Framboise Suede and Black Kid!!!

Any up date girls about the Alti pumps colors and materials available?

Oh Please *Loubie* could you show us a picture of your MAGGIES side by side? That would be lovely [/QUOTE]

Nude Patent Declics!!!! I hope they're there tomorrow.  And don't worry, I won't forget to check the Alti pumps!

Those Lady Peep Slings in mini black glitter are to die for! I love the nude ones but the blacks are just divine. 

This is going to be a very expensive season for me I think.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*indi3r4* I haven't heard from the SA yet, hope everything is ok.. The price without tax is 529.66 Euros, and I paid 70 euros for shipping 

*yazziestarr* ohh im glad you got them!! I tried 3 different CC, 2 visa and 1 Mastercard but I think the problem was due to the fact that Address Verification System has only been implemented in UK, US, Canada and maybe a few other countries..My bank said if the merchant sends through a request for verification the bank will check the details and tell them whether it is correct or not only..Either way it didnt work for me..I was disappointed because if that had gone through my shoes would be in Australia tmr 

*sophinette007* OMG OMG thanks so much for the info!!! this is gona be bad for my bank account indeed ..how could I possible choose between Python Roccia, Nude patent and Framboise Suede?? It is just not possible 
any ideas when and where I could get them from??


----------



## msohm

clothingguru said:


> *Authentic:* Thank you so much for the new photo's! Those lady peep sling glitters are TDF!!! I am not crazy about the sling styles...i hope that exact style comes out in the lady peep (closed back) too!



The black glitter lady peep (minus sling) are on the NM website!


----------



## CelticLuv

those are TDF!!! since sale season is coming up so soon, I'll be saving my $ to go towards those styles and if nothing strikes my fancy, then the Glitter Lady Peeps or Maggie's are mine 

I wonder if the red glitter in the toe area on the Lady Peeps would be really rough/coarse under your toes? I'm thinking that may be an "owwie" factor.


----------



## karwood

sophinette007 said:


> could you show us a picture of your MAGGIES side by side? That would be lovely




*sophinette,* although you are not asking me, but here is a pics of the pumice and black Maggie side by side.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*karwood* they are very pretty!! I just wish the metal part on the pumice was gold..


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> *karwood* they are very pretty!! I just wish the metal part on the pumice was gold..



I also wished they were gold, but after seeing them IRL, I actually like the silver  more.What color Maggie did you get finally? Sorry if you posted already, I have been away for several days and I am still not caught up in TPF.


----------



## bornfree

*karwood* thanks for the comparison pics! are those 140s or 160s? Possible to show us some modelling pics? pretty pls?


----------



## karwood

bornfree said:


> *karwood* thanks for the comparison pics! are those 140s or 160s? Possible to show us some modelling pics? pretty pls?



They are both 160s.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Great Pictures Karwood! May I ask you for your opinion?

I was just able to score the older version of the Maggie in the Brown/Black color and I also just recently purchased the new Pumice Maggie. Should I exchange the pumice for the black?


----------



## karwood

ElisaBr13 said:


> Great Pictures Karwood! May I ask you for your opinion?
> 
> I was just able to score the older version of the Maggie in the Brown/Black color and I also just recently purchased the new Pumice Maggie. Should I exchange the pumice for the black?



You are asking the wrong person! I have both "old" Maggies (tobacco/black and lilac/navy) and  both colors of the "new" Maggies. Personally, I would say  keep all Maggies, but that is because I have loved this style ever since the first version came out last year.

Since you are asking my honest opinion, I would suggest that you exchange the black Maggie for the pumice, just to add more color variety. HTH


----------



## clothingguru

ihalhaiha said:


> The black glitter lady peep (minus sling) are on the NM website!



OMG thank you so much! this is bad... and GOOD very GOOD! 

Kar: I love them both on you!!!  you have me wanting pumice too!


----------



## Popsicool

Just got a reply from Mount St and while they have the Pomice 140, the Black hasn't yet arrived. Should be before Christmas though. 

Also the price is 565GBP which works out quite a bit more in NZD than *pixies* 530 Euro from Madrid for the Pomice 140. Strange. I wonder if they forgot to take the VAT out? Anyone else has experience with Maggie from Mount st?

Off to email Madrid!


----------



## yazziestarr

^ yes think that' s before taking the VAT out.  I'm pretty sure mine totaled about 515 GBP. with shipping I think. But Ill be honest I sorta went blank and  handed over the cc info without paying much attention to what they were saying about the price :shame:

edit: oh I forgot thats  shipping to the US..sorry maybe that info doesn't help. But I think 565 is what he said before he told me he took out the tax... I heard a lot of numbers but all I could think was SHOES!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you very much sweetie 
They are so gorgeous!!!!!I love them both
I find the Pumice suede to be very close to the Tourterelle Suede which I love very much (but it may be the picture)but the kid leather is a nude.It is an amazing color!
I am so tempted to pick the BLACK MAGGIE 


karwood said:


> *sophinette,* although you are not asking me, but here is a pics of the pumice and black Maggie side by side.


----------



## sophinette007

Popsi, I think there is something about the VAT because at Paris the price is 625 euros VTA included.



Popsicool said:


> Just got a reply from Mount St and while they have the Pomice 140, the Black hasn't yet arrived. Should be before Christmas though.
> 
> Also the price is 565GBP which works out quite a bit more in NZD than *pixies* 530 Euro from Madrid for the Pomice 140. Strange. I wonder if they forgot to take the VAT out? Anyone else has experience with Maggie from Mount st?
> 
> Off to email Madrid!


----------



## Popsicool

yazziestarr said:


> ^ yes think that' s before taking the VAT out.  I'm pretty sure mine totaled about 515 GBP. with shipping I think. But Ill be honest I sorta went blank and  handed over the cc info without paying much attention to what they were saying about the price :shame:
> 
> edit: oh I forgot thats  shipping to the US..sorry maybe that info doesn't help. But I think 565 is what he said before he told me he took out the tax... I heard a lot of numbers but all I could think was SHOES!



Hahah that's brilliant. Unfortunately I have a freaky memory for number so it's all etched in my mind!!

Shipping to NZ is 35GBP so total with shipping sounds right at 515GBP. Anyway, I asked but I'm on the wait list anyway


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *Jenaya:* Really? hmm i really like the maggie photo's of the pumice. But IRL it could be much different. Now im happy i got the black


 


pixiesparkle said:


> I agree!!! the pumice looks quite nice in photo..but I dont know what it looks like IRL, I haven't even received mine yet


 
Yep, really. Honestly I didn't much care for it in person - did nothing for my skintone, either. 

I personally felt that the photo of the pumice was TDF, but in-hand the colour was just meh... But that's just me. Sometimes, I have no taste.


----------



## Flip88

Python Roccia wins by a country mile IMO - all good choices thought I agree


----------



## clothingguru

^^ i know exactly what you mean. IRL colors can be VERY different than the photo's!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> Just got a reply from Mount St and while they have the Pomice 140, the Black hasn't yet arrived. Should be before Christmas though.
> 
> Also the price is 565GBP which works out quite a bit more in NZD than *pixies* 530 Euro from Madrid for the Pomice 140. Strange. I wonder if they forgot to take the VAT out? Anyone else has experience with Maggie from Mount st?
> 
> Off to email Madrid!



*Popsicool* I am 100% sure that they forgot to take the VAT out..in my first email to Mount St I did not mention that I am overseas so they gave me that same price, it should be 480.85GBP after tax. They quote shipping to be 30-40GBP to Australia, it probably will be around the same for NZ

*Karwood* I got the pumice in 140 from Madrid finally..They are on their way to me now, should arrive on Thursday


----------



## bornfree

Thanks karwood both look gorgeous on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Pixie *Im glad everything went smoothly with Madrid.


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> *Popsicool* I am 100% sure that they forgot to take the VAT out..in my first email to Mount St I did not mention that I am overseas so they gave me that same price, it should be 480.85GBP after tax. They quote shipping to be 30-40GBP to Australia, it probably will be around the same for NZ
> 
> *Karwood* I got the pumice in 140 from Madrid finally..They are on their way to me now, should arrive on Thursday



Thanks *pixie*, that sounds right. 35 GBP shipping to NZ so all together works out to 515 just like *yazzie* remembered through her shoe craze haze!

Glad they're finally on their way to you! Please let us know if the 140 are TTS since I think you'll be the first one getting them?


----------



## Amaryllix

I saw the Jade Pigalle 120s in person at BH and fell in love... And then I've been dying for the denim studded Pigalle 120s. Gah! Looks like this season is going to be full of Pigalles. 

The Maggies are quite cute, too!


----------



## ringing_phone

Question about the Maggie 160s... are they a double platform with 120mm heel?  Thanks!


----------



## indi3r4

I stopped by at SF saks earlier to see if they have the Maggies, nothin yet.. I put my name on the waiting list @ Mount street for the pumice Maggie.. Hoping to have it before the end of the year. *crossing fingers*

Pixie, do you know if Madrid still have any inventory for the pumice Maggie? Maybe I should email them as well..


----------



## MsCav2

Does anyone have a picture of the actual color Mimosa patent ?? And are Bianca sling coming in Framboise patent


----------



## BellaShoes

*Indi*... anything new at Saks? I dropped into Jack's today to pick up my Bianca's but did not have time for a Saks fly by...

*MsCav*... the Bianca (closed back not the sling) in frambroise patent is available for pre order at NM.com


----------



## MsCav2

Thanks Bella Im looking for it in the sling i saw that one on NM


----------



## pixiesparkle

indi3r4 said:


> I stopped by at SF saks earlier to see if they have the Maggies, nothin yet.. I put my name on the waiting list @ Mount street for the pumice Maggie.. Hoping to have it before the end of the year. *crossing fingers*
> 
> Pixie, do you know if Madrid still have any inventory for the pumice Maggie? Maybe I should email them as well..



I only know that they received the Maggie one day after Mount St..but it is possible that the waitlist isn't as long there. You should call the boutique instead of emailing if you really really want them because besides Alberto who was the SA that assisted me, other SAs dont reply emails as often and honestly some of them don't speak English that well..


----------



## giggles00

Amaryllix said:


> I saw the Jade Pigalle 120s in person at BH and fell in love... And then I've been dying for the denim studded Pigalle 120s. Gah! Looks like this season is going to be full of Pigalles.
> 
> The Maggies are quite cute, too!



"Pigalle 120 fanatic" here..

I have them in black patent (2, straight heel), blue leopard (curved heel), brown leopard (curved heel), magenta patent (decollete heel), brown suede (decollete heel).

Someone claims they saw a blue-patent for 2011:



> I saw a pair of blue patent pigalle's at the boutique yesterday w/a clutch. It's from spring but I don't remember if it was blue denim patent or Royal.. I'll find out and take a pic



Apparently, blue leather & blue patent have been made in the past, see attachments.

I'm looking for blue-patent & red-patent (someone on Purseforum snagged one at Bergdorf/NY recently).


----------



## sophinette007

ladies, any update about the ALTI PUMPS color and material available in S/S 2011?
Yeah I enjoy the Alti's comeback!!!!


----------



## Hanna_M

sophinette007 said:


> ladies, any update about the ALTI PUMPS color and material available in S/S 2011?
> Yeah I enjoy the Alti's comeback!!!!



I will have something for you within the next six to eight hours...


----------



## Amaryllix

giggles00 said:


> "Pigalle 120 fanatic" here..
> 
> I have them in black patent (2, straight heel), blue leopard (curved heel), brown leopard (curved heel), magenta patent (decollete heel), brown suede (decollete heel).
> 
> Someone claims they saw a blue-patent for 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, blue leather & blue patent have been made in the past, see attachments.
> 
> I'm looking for blue-patent & red-patent (someone on Purseforum snagged one at Bergdorf/NY recently).



What a fab Pigalle collection you have! 

Those blue patent Pigalles are TDF. I'm drooling, while my wallet screams "NOOOOOO!!!" Hahahaha! Yep, definitely the season of Pigalle 120s for me.


----------



## CelticLuv

sophinette007 said:


> ladies, any update about the ALTI PUMPS color and material available in S/S 2011?
> Yeah I enjoy the Alti's comeback!!!!



Alti's are making a comeback?? OMG OMG OMG!!!!  I'm still searching for black kid but I'll take any color!!
Any thoughts on price?


----------



## NANI1972

*Sophinette, Celtic, Jeshika and ElisaBr13*- I have PMed all of you. Did any of you get my PMs? Just wondering because it appears there might be an issue with my PMs getting to people. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## meaghan<3

Altis are coming back?!??!?!?!?  Where!?


----------



## ElisaBr13

NANI1972 said:


> *Sophinette, Celtic, Jeshika and ElisaBr13*- I have PMed all of you. Did any of you get my PMs? Just wondering because it appears there might be an issue with my PMs getting to people. Please let me know. Thanks




Got it and I PMed you back. I will contact Sobe as well


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Whatever happened to the Alti Spikes?


----------



## MissPrivé

Does anyone have a picture of the black maggie 140? I can't decide if i should get the 140 or the 160! I think i like the 160 more, but are they hard to walk in? I can walk with biancas and clou noeud easily. Such a tough decision!!


----------



## NANI1972

There is pic of the 140 on NM website. I have the old Maggie and I find them very easy to walk in. HTH.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dmaggie%26_requestid%3D11869


----------



## Amaryllix

meaghan<3 said:


> Altis are coming back?!??!?!?!?  Where!?



As of last Saturday (11/6), Robertson had black patent Altis in stock.


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you!!


----------



## MissPrivé

NANI1972 said:


> There is pic of the 140 on NM website. I have the old Maggie and I find them very easy to walk in. HTH.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dmaggie%26_requestid%3D11869


 
Thank you! These are the ones i pre-ordered. I didn't realize that the shoes in the pic are 140 i thought they're the 160.


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


>


  Thumbs up was for Elisa ladies, I don't have any info on the Alti.


----------



## Loubie22

MissPrivé;17108003 said:
			
		

> Thank you! These are the ones i pre-ordered. I didn't realize that the shoes in the pic are 140 i thought they're the 160.



I am positive that they are 160 and neiman made a mistake on the 5 1/2 height part, they always get it wrong.


----------



## Popsicool

Loubie22 said:


> I am positive that they are 160 and neiman made a mistake on the 5 1/2 height part, they always get it wrong.



It's true, there are no official photos of the 140 yet.. And they haven't come in yet. Mount St is getting them before Christmas so I'm waiting..... :tumbleweed:

*pixie* is getting her pomice 140 end of this week though so hopefully we'll at least  get to see the silhouette!


----------



## Hanna_M

Sooooo... the theme this season is neutrals with occasional pops of colour... at least for the Motcomb St stock. Lots of black, nudes, naturals and browns... no Alti pumps or Miss Clichy though. 

I don't know the names of most of the stuff but I'll attempt to recall what I can remember. I'll start with those I'm on the waiting list for... all five of them!!!

JADE WATERSNAKE BIANCAS!!!!! I'm so excited by these. They're a really rich shade, less harsh than the pics of patent jade I've seen and soooooo soft. These are one of my two must haves. 

Second must have is NUDE PATENT PIGALLE PLATO 140... so divine. Also coming in black patent, which I'm also on the waiting list for but not so bothered by as the nude ones. They truly are stunning... more so in my eyes than the Pigalle 120 but I do love platforms. The pitch is exactly the same as the 120 I'm told... they are coming up LARGE! I've ordered a full size down after seeing the sales woman put the display pair on and whilst she is a 37 TTS this pair of 37s were a full inch too big. 

I'm also on the waiting list for what can only be described as Greissimo Slings - I cannot remember their proper name but you get the idea. The 140s come in black crepe fabric - there is also a 100 version (so tiny hidden platform) which is a kind of stripy nautical theme. 

The last pair I'm on the waiting list for are the Maldeva 150 in Woodstock. I'm not sure I'll get these but they are very pretty and soft. Ended up trying on this seasons' black ones to check fit and walking out with them! 

Other intel - as discussed before the Bianca will be in the Woodstock print as well as red patent with cork platform and heels. 

There was a pair of Royal Blue Watersnake Bananas which are very pretty and also a matching clutch bag. In the look book I saw Altadamas in black (patent I think) and I think roccia python (spelling?).

I did see what looked like an 85 Lady Gres in Royal Blue suede... the blue is much richer than the old Electric Blue (at least as compared to my EB Catwomans). Also saw some Greissimo pumps in pale beige/nude with gold glitter overlay as well as the denim blue ones. There were some very spiky looking mules similar style to the St Jeanette but bigger chunkier nastier looking spikes! 

Lots of mens stuff this season... lots and lots of it. 

Also in the look book was the New Declic in Black and Natural (7738 I think). 

Sorry I don't have better intel but hopefully I've cheered someone up with what I've found.


----------



## yazziestarr

jade watersnake biancas sound amazing!


----------



## ceseeber

*Hanna_M*, all your waitlist items sound yummy.. I'm especially intrigued by the watersnake Biancas


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> It's true, there are no official photos of the 140 yet.. And they haven't come in yet. Mount St is getting them before Christmas so I'm waiting..... :tumbleweed:
> 
> *pixie* is getting her pomice 140 end of this week though so hopefully we'll at least get to see the silhouette!


 
You know, I guess I didn't pay close enough attention, but you are right. Those def are 160s on NM.com. 

I feel rather stupid for telling you to look at the NM pic for a view of the 140 now, Pops... I'm sorry! ush:


----------



## Hanna_M

Oh, and is it the Very Cloued that have the single line of spikes around the top and bottom, sling back peep toe style with a bow at the front? Well, whatever they're called (sorry, me = crap)... they had them in red! Looked great and I was tempted as they're red!


----------



## karwood

Hanna_M said:


> Oh, and is it the Very Cloued that have the single line of spikes around the top and bottom, sling back peep toe style with a bow at the front? Well, whatever they're called (sorry, me = crap)... they had them in red! Looked great and I was tempted as they're red!



^*Lady Clou*

Thank you for the sharing all this great info!


----------



## karwood

New Arrivals at Madison:

Pindera 120mm blk $3075 
Lili Marlene 140mm lt gold $2995 
Greissimo 140mm juta laminato $875 
Rosella flat blk nappa $495 
Maudissima 100mm blk patent $595 
Bianca 140mm jade patent $775 
Offerte 120mm $795 
Greissimo 85mm blk nappa $895


----------



## yazziestarr

Pomice maggie 140















Sizing : Id say TTS to possible half size up.

Im in between 7.5/8 US usually 37.5/38 CL with some 38.5s and have wide feet (though I'm totally in denial). 

I got these in a 38 and I definitely could have gone the half size up. They fit my left smaller foot perfect and squish a bit on the right. They're not small enough to require return but the right will take some stretching. Usually I do it the other way around so it not tight on the right then just heel grip if there's slippage.  So I say possible half size up if  you want to do less comfort adjustments. 

If your in between sizes I would go with the larger size you wear. I so glad  I didnt size down to the 37.5 (my bianca size, which i think was the reference for the 160s) there's no way they would fit me.

But as always that just how they fit my feet.  we'll probably have a better idea when more 140s come in.


----------



## yazziestarr

juta laminato? whats that like? I would love a pair of greissimos.


----------



## NANI1972

Loubie22 said:


> I am positive that they are 160 and neiman made a mistake on the 5 1/2 height part, they always get it wrong.


 
I guess we'll have to wait and find out when someone gets them. But when I had a live chat with a rep they gave me the heel height in mm and it was 140.


----------



## karwood

yazziestarr said:


> juta laminato? whats that like? I would love a pair of greissimos.


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks* Karwood*!! those are pretty!


----------



## Hanna_M

karwood said:


>



Ahhhh... those are the ones I saw in Motcomb St... just couldn't describe very well!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you very much Hanna! Yeah the Jade watersnake Bianca sounds lovely!!!!
And I really want something in Royal Blue since I love so much the EB! I would love to see a pic of the Pigalles plato in Nude! I think this collection is really excellent and I am very excited about the NEW Declic!


----------



## clothingguru

.






			
				MissPrivé;17107709 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of the black maggie 140? I can't decide if i should get the 140 or the 160! I think i like the 160 more, but are they hard to walk in? I can walk with biancas and clou noeud easily. Such a tough decision!!



The 160's are really not that hard to walk in at all. You just practice a bit and then your fine! I find mine quite easy actually


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> You know, I guess I didn't pay close enough attention, but you are right. Those def are 160s on NM.com.
> 
> I feel rather stupid for telling you to look at the NM pic for a view of the 140 now, Pops... I'm sorry! ush:



Don't be silly, easy mistake to make - they are on an angle AND they're selling them as 140s! Shame on NM, not you!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


>


 


Hanna_M said:


> Ahhhh... those are the ones I saw in Motcomb St... just couldn't describe very well!


 

I love these. Are they silver-ish IRL?


----------



## Popsicool

yazziestarr said:


> Pomice maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing : Id say TTS to possible half size up.
> 
> Im in between 7.5/8 US usually 37.5/38 CL with some 38.5s and have wide feet (though I'm totally in denial).
> 
> I got these in a 38 and I definitely could have gone the half size up. They fit my left smaller foot perfect and squish a bit on the right. They're not small enough to require return but the right will take some stretching. Usually I do it the other way around so it not tight on the right then just heel grip if there's slippage.  So I say possible half size up if  you want to do less comfort adjustments.
> 
> If your in between sizes I would go with the larger size you wear. I so glad  I didnt size down to the 37.5 (my bianca size, which i think was the reference for the 160s) there's no way they would fit me.
> 
> But as always that just how they fit my feet.  we'll probably have a better idea when more 140s come in.



THANK YOU so much!!!! Both for the photos and sizing advice. 
PMing you to compare sizes, I think we're very similar, I might need to go with a 1/2 size up.

P.S. I thought the 140 heel would look a bit stumpy to me after all the fabulous 160s we've been seeing but I love them!


----------



## sophinette007

_[QUOTE Sizing : Id say TTS to possible half size up.

Im in between 7.5/8 US usually 37.5/38 CL with some 38.5s and have wide feet (though I'm totally in denial). 

I got these in a 38 and I definitely could have gone the half size up. They fit my left smaller foot perfect and squish a bit on the right. They're not small enough to require return but the right will take some stretching. Usually I do it the other way around so it not tight on the right then just heel grip if there's slippage. So I say possible half size up if you want to do less comfort adjustments. 

If your in between sizes I would go with the larger size you wear. I so glad I didnt size down to the 37.5 (my bianca size, which i think was the reference for the 160s) there's no way they would fit me.

But as always that just how they fit my feet. we'll probably have a better idea when more 140s come in.[/QUOTE]_ 

Thank you!Oh oh I have just ordered them in size 38 which is my TTS(and also my Bianca size) . I will have them in 48H....I hope I haven't made a mistake and they won't be too small  I will let you know about this.....


----------



## Hanna_M

nillacobain said:


> I love these. Are they silver-ish IRL?



To be honest I didn't look that closely but... I think they're more on the gold side... don't quote me on it though, I didn't pick them up and look properly.

Sophie - The Royal Blue is so pretty! The SA did say that they didn't have all the colour combinations on show, just the styles, so it may be that there will be more styles in the RB that I didn't see.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you *clothingguru*! I really like the 160!



Loubie22 said:


> I am positive that they are 160 and neiman made a mistake on the 5 1/2 height part, they always get it wrong.


 
I really hope NM made a mistake and they will receive the 160. I really want to purchase from NM because i have a 300$ gift card from the last better together event!  They often confuse heel heights, so we will see...


----------



## Loubie22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L05GfUZHZf8&feature=sub Baggs Bridget's back in silver.


----------



## nillacobain

Hanna_M said:


> To be honest I didn't look that closely but... I think they're more on the gold side... don't quote me on it though, I didn't pick them up and look properly.


 

Thank you.


----------



## clothingguru

MissPrivé;17111122 said:
			
		

> Thank you *clothingguru*! I really like the 160!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope NM made a mistake and they will receive the 160. I really want to purchase from NM because i have a 300$ gift card from the last better together event!  They often confuse heel heights, so we will see...



I hope you get them!


----------



## Loubie22

By the way, also this season, Beige Alti 160 once again, Framboise suede Alti 160, and ostrich alti 160.


----------



## jenayb

MissPrivé;17111122 said:
			
		

> Thank you *clothingguru*! I really like the 160!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope NM made a mistake and they will receive the 160. I really want to purchase from NM because i have a 300$ gift card from the last better together event!  They often confuse heel heights, so we will see...


 
My SA confirmed the 140 heel height.........


----------



## Popsicool

Loubie22 said:


> By the way, also this season, Beige Alti 160 once again, Framboise suede Alti 160, and ostrich alti 160.



Where & when?!


----------



## Loubie22

Not sure of exact boutiques yet, but I believe Hotario, and Miami are getting the styles.


----------



## Loubie22

jenaywins said:


> My SA confirmed the 140 heel height.........



Neimanmarcus the retail store, does not order the same styles that neimanmarcus online. They are basically two separate companies. Chances are the store ordered 140, and online ordered 160. Also happens often.


----------



## MissPrivé

clothingguru said:


> I hope you get them!



I already pre-ordered them on the NM website i just don't know if it's the 140 or the 160! But i love them either way! 




jenaywins said:


> My SA confirmed the 140 heel height.........


 
That's fine with me, too! I can take 300$ off, so i don't care if it's the 140 or the 160. But i'm still hoping it's the 160 to be honest...


----------



## yazziestarr

Popsicool said:


> THANK YOU so much!!!! Both for the photos and sizing advice.
> PMing you to compare sizes, I think we're very similar, I might need to go with a 1/2 size up.
> 
> P.S. I thought the 140 heel would look a bit stumpy to me after all the fabulous 160s we've been seeing but I love them!



I thought they would look stumpy too but was presently surprised.

[/QUOTE] 

Originally Posted by *sophinette007*
Thank you!Oh oh I have just ordered them in size 38 which is my TTS(and also my Bianca size) . I will have them in 48H....I hope I haven't made a mistake and they won't be too small  I will let you know about this.....[/QUOTE]

I hope they fit and everything works out!


----------



## indi3r4

yazzie, that maggie looks gorgeous!!  Thank you for the pictures and review.. I'm on the waiting list for the Maggie in my Bianca size since they don't have it in my bigger/regular size.. Uh'oh!  
And I must have missed this but I need to ask you again, where did you order yours? 

Bella, nothing new at Saks.. same ol' same ol'.. nothing too exciting although I did drool over the studded VP!


----------



## yazziestarr

Maybe NM just used the 160 pic for the black Maggie since the 160s are out already and it seems like the 140s wont be available most places til the end of the year. Although you think they'd be able to get their hand on a pair for pics if they are selling them.


----------



## yazziestarr

indi3r4 said:


> yazzie, that maggie looks gorgeous!!  Thank you for the pictures and review.. I'm on the waiting list for the Maggie in my Bianca size since they don't have it in my bigger/regular size.. Uh'oh!
> And I must have missed this but I need to ask you again, where did you order yours?
> 
> Bella, nothing new at Saks.. same ol' same ol'.. nothing too exciting although I did drool over the studded VP!



Thanks *indi*..I got them from Mount St.


----------



## Loubie22

No NM used a stock photo, it's the only way they work.


----------



## jenayb

Loubie22 said:


> Neimanmarcus the retail store, does not order the same styles that neimanmarcus online. They are basically two separate companies. Chances are the store ordered 140, and online ordered 160. Also happens often.



My SA was referring to the style available online.


----------



## Loubie22

I still stand by 160 =P, I've been shopping at NM online for a few years now, and have purchased too many loubies to count, and what you see in the photo, is what you get. I never even bother reading the description anymore.


----------



## jenayb

Loubie22 said:


> I still stand by 160 =P, I've been shopping at NM online for a few years now, and have purchased too many loubies to count, and what you see in the photo, is what you get. I never even bother reading the description anymore.



No one was arguing with you.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Hanna*, thanks for all the intel!  The jade waternake and EB suede LG sound so dreamy!


----------



## label24

any body knows the rumor about the alti pump 160 in framboise patent leather?????


----------



## Loubie22

label24 said:


> any body knows the rumor about the alti pump 160 in framboise patent leather?????




It will be out early new year, as well as suede.


----------



## Loubie22

jenaywins said:


> No one was arguing with you.



I know  I am just trying to give an accurate feedback! Although who knows! I guess we'll find out when they ship out. ^^


I purchased mine directly from the boutique.


----------



## Alice1979

The jade patent Bianca is TDF.


----------



## clothingguru

Loubie22 said:


> By the way, also this season, Beige Alti 160 once again, Framboise suede Alti 160, and ostrich alti 160.



 DANGER danger! I want the beige and* FRAMBOISE PATENT*! Oh i love the framboise! OFF TO MAKE SOME CALLS


----------



## jenayb

Loubie22 said:


> I know  I am just trying to give an accurate feedback! Although who knows! I guess we'll find out when they ship out. ^^
> 
> 
> I purchased mine directly from the boutique.



Too true. An inadvertent surprise from NM.


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Too true. An inadvertent surprise from NM.



I don't know if it helps any but *NANI* spoke to one of the NM online chat sales assistants and they confirmed the online Maggies are 140.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wld anyone know if Offerte 120mm have platform or better yet, a pix? Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

indi3r4 said:


> yazzie, that maggie looks gorgeous!!  Thank you for the pictures and review.. I'm on the waiting list for the Maggie in my Bianca size since they don't have it in my bigger/regular size.. Uh'oh!
> And I must have missed this but I need to ask you again, where did you order yours?
> 
> Bella, nothing new at Saks.. same ol' same ol'.. nothing too exciting although I did drool over the studded VP!



Gosh, they always seem so far behind....


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> I don't know if it helps any but *NANI* spoke to one of the NM online chat sales assistants and they confirmed the online Maggies are 140.



Yes, this definitely helps. 

And as I said, my SA did tell me that the online style is definitely the 140, but I still like the idea of surprises.... Even if there isn't necessarily one in store.


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Yes, this definitely helps.
> 
> And as I said, my SA did tell me that the online style is definitely the 140, but I still like the idea of surprises.... Even if there isn't necessarily one in store.



Damn, ruined the surprise for you then. :shame:


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> Damn, ruined the surprise for you then. :shame:


----------



## BattyBugs

There are a couple of really cute, new wedges, on saks.com. I can't wait to see what else comes in for Spring.


----------



## BellaShoes

Beige MBB pics? :tumbleweed:


----------



## label24

thaks


Loubie22 said:


> It will be out early new year, as well as suede.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*yazzie* oh they are beauuuutiful =) I cant get enough of them!!! 
I have to agree w Popsicool though the 160 somehow look better.. or maybe it's just because I saw the 160 first and the impression stayed..hehe


----------



## Hanna_M

BellaShoes said:


> Beige MBB pics? :tumbleweed:



I did look but they only had the framboise suede MBB at Motcomb St. :cry:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hanna_M said:


> I did look but they only had the framboise suede MBB at Motcomb St. :cry:



OMG !
How do they look IRL Hanna? 
Also, i would like to ask about the Phython colors you saw at the Boutique?


----------



## Hanna_M

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG !
> How do they look IRL Hanna?
> Also, i would like to ask about the Phython colors you saw at the Boutique?



They looked very "plush" if that makes sense? Very rich colour, same kind of depth and intensity as the Royal Blue. 

The only python I saw was the Altadama and that the pale cream/beige and dark mix. I must admit I didn't have python on my radar so there may have been more that I didn't pick up on. 

There was a pair of dark brown crocs that looked like Bananas but a deeper bridge across the toes - not sure what the style is called and again, wasn't looking too closely. 

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you Hanna ..
So Excited about the MMB


----------



## CelticLuv

never mind


----------



## honeyspice

I can't purchase from CL's online store since I don't live in U.S., so there's no point of putting myself on the waitlist for the royal blue suede Greissimo 85... does anyone know which boutique would be getting them?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies , am dreaming of the Studded Denium VP/HP 
Any info ?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

honeyspice said:


> I can't purchase from CL's online store since I don't live in U.S., so there's no point of putting myself on the waitlist for the royal blue suede Greissimo 85... does anyone know which boutique would be getting them?



I think Motcomb St. is getting them .. try to call them !


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks *^SeDuCTive^*!


----------



## Hanna_M

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I think Motcomb St. is getting them .. try to call them !



Yup... saw them there last night so you may be able to get on the waiting list for them.


----------



## CelticLuv

are the New Maggies 140 like the Alti toebox? I'm trying to figure out if I'd need to get my TTS 35 or have to size up half size. The kid Alti I had to size up to 35.5


----------



## NANI1972

Celtic the toe box is like a Declic and for your SR I would go TTS. I am a 6.5 in U.S. and I got my(old) Maggies in a 36.5, perfect fit!


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks Nani!


----------



## clothingguru

Loubie22 said:


> By the way, also this season, Beige Alti 160 once again, Framboise suede Alti 160, and ostrich alti 160.



Is it possible to know where you got this wonderful info from? Because i just talked to 3 of my SA's - Miami, Horatio and Paris and they all said that non of the boutiques are getting the Alti in the framboise suede or patent?

"Im  sorry to inform you but the company will not receive the alti pump 160  in framboise.. as a matter of fact the only alti pump in patent that  will be available for the season is a 140 in black. "


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> Is it possible to know where you got this wonderful info from? Because i just talked to 3 of my SA's - Miami, Horatio and Paris and they all said that non of the boutiques are getting the Alti in the framboise suede or patent?
> 
> "Im  sorry to inform you but the company will not receive the alti pump 160  in framboise.. as a matter of fact the only alti pump in patent that  will be available for the season is a 140 in black. "



*CG* I LOVE YOU  you are so on top of things :lolots: Congrats on your new purchases shoe twinnie yayyyy finally someone got the cranberry kid lady peeps  I was thinking of strassing them volcano but theyr are just toooo beautiful to even touch.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations to everyone's new reveals n buys  I am officially out of a job so you won't be seeing any new reveals from me for a long long time  but I can live through you all and your modeling pics so keep em coming


----------



## CelticLuv

when buying from St. Honore and shipping to the USA, have you ever received a duty charge from FedEx? when I bought my Clichy 100s from them back in June, I never did and I was thinking of getting New Maggies from there.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ladies, how long does it typically take for you to hear back from JJR or St Honore via email? I've emailed JJR numerous times and I never hear anything back.


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> *yazzie* oh they are beauuuutiful =) I cant get enough of them!!!
> I have to agree w Popsicool though the 160 somehow look better.. or maybe it's just because I saw the 160 first and the impression stayed..hehe



Thanks *Pixie*! for both the compliment and for letting me know where I could find them!


Did you get 160s?


----------



## Hanna_M

Is it me or are those Alti pumps 140? I so want some 160s.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hanna_M said:


> Is it me or are those Alti pumps 140? I so want some 160s.



Yes, those are 140s. BOOOO!

OMG NUDE Biancassss!!


----------



## clothingguru

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *CG* I LOVE YOU  you are so on top of things :lolots: Congrats on your new purchases shoe twinnie yayyyy finally someone got the cranberry kid lady peeps  I was thinking of strassing them volcano but theyr are just toooo beautiful to even touch.



 YAY on shoe twins! 

 When it comes to shoes...i never sleep! :lolots:
Im so glad i jumped on the Lady peep train and especially in the *cranberry nappa*!!!! I love the color so much! I had to protect them the other day because they scuff easily and the apple rain and stain made them a tad shade darker and i almost cried! lol. But they are still gorgeous! lol. Oh boy DO NOT strass them! They are way too gorgeous! 

DONT leave us! So sorry to hear about the job! That happened to me 2 months ago and DH! And we both had no work for 2 months! Meaning no paycheck! OY! Now we are both working again! Its been super slow with his business lately! Meaning less shoes  But you GOT SOOO many gorgeous new additions lately to stare at for the dry spot  Hope you can get something soon  XO


----------



## clothingguru

RedBottomLover said:


> Ladies, how long does it typically take for you to hear back from JJR or St Honore via email? I've emailed JJR numerous times and I never hear anything back.



SOmetimes they dont even reply back. The Paris boutiques are usually found to be the hardest to reach, even via phone.


----------



## clothingguru

CelticLuv said:


> when buying from St. Honore and shipping to the USA, have you ever received a duty charge from FedEx? when I bought my Clichy 100s from them back in June, I never did and I was thinking of getting New Maggies from there.



I always usually buy from ST.Honore and i NEVER get charged. Usually they mark on their forms to charge back to the store if there is anything to charge. It might help to double check tho when you have them ship out to you.


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks clothingguru! do they ship with signature confirmation. I can't remember (trying to work around when DH is home)


----------



## clothingguru

Hmmm that i dont know. Because i have a post office they go to. And they might have to sign for them. I think you do have to sign. Yes im almost positive you do.  Love the sneakyness! Im the same! haha


----------



## NANI1972

Usually anything coming from the boutiques you have to sign for.


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks clothing and Nani! It's a shame to be so sneaky sometimes but a girls got to do what a girls got to do...especially in the name of shoes!!! 

Nani, I'm seriously considering getting the Nude Biancas in your avatar from the CL site. Are they as comfortable as I think they are?


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Usually anything coming from the boutiques you have to sign for.


 
Yes. I have had to sign for everything that has ever come to me from a boutique. 



CelticLuv said:


> thanks clothing and Nani! It's a shame to be so sneaky sometimes but a girls got to do what a girls got to do...especially in the name of shoes!!!
> 
> Nani, I'm seriously considering getting the Nude Biancas in your avatar from the CL site. Are they as comfortable as I think they are?


 
May I chime in here? I do not find the nude patent (or any patent) Biancas to be terribly comfortable, and they do stretch quite a bit after wearing, so I would recommend a half size down!


----------



## clothingguru

^ I agree with Jenay. I had to go down 1 FULL SIZE in the Nude Patent Bianca's! But i do love them


----------



## CelticLuv

I was definitely going to go with half size down as my TTS I have heel slippage. 

*Jenay*, out of curiousity, what is it about the Bianca you don't find comfortable? the height, toebox, platform shape? I've only tried them on in the store for about 5 minutes and I really wanted to find a good 'staple' shoe in either nude or black patent.


----------



## CelticLuv

clothingguru said:


> ^ I agree with Jenay. I had to go down 1 FULL SIZE in the Nude Patent Bianca's! But i do love them


do you find them comfortable and able to walk/stand in for a couple hours? I'm really considering getting the nude and black patent.


----------



## NANI1972

*Celtic-*Comfortable? Errr not really the most comfy shoe for me, I really haven't "broken them in" though. I find them a little hard to walk in compared to a Altadama. But with heel grips and a foot petal they are better.


----------



## ceseeber

EcoTrash update:

Yesterday they started pre-selling the shoes to the wait list on the CL website. I choose not to order thru the site, because the sales associate is not able to send pictures of the individual shoes. (i'm a little bit picky about the coloring and images I'd like to see on the shoe) So instead I thought it would be better to wait for them to arrive at the boutiques, which should be happening later this week. The sales associate mentioned some of the shoes have paper currency in them?!? and per the website it looks like there is colored pencil shavings too. If anyone is visiting Horatio, Beverly Hills or Costa Mesa please update me how they look in real life...thanks!


----------



## RedBottomLover

clothingguru said:


> SOmetimes they dont even reply back. The Paris boutiques are usually found to be the hardest to reach, even via phone.


Oh no  Hopefully I'll have better luck with the London boutiques!


----------



## Hanna_M

ceseeber said:


> EcoTrash update:
> 
> Yesterday they started pre-selling the shoes to the wait list on the CL website. I choose not to order thru the site, because the sales associate is not able to send pictures of the individual shoes. (i'm a little bit picky about the coloring and images I'd like to see on the shoe) So instead I thought it would be better to wait for them to arrive at the boutiques, which should be happening later this week. The sales associate mentioned some of the shoes have paper currency in them?!? and per the website it looks like there is colored pencil shavings too. If anyone is visiting Horatio, Beverly Hills or Costa Mesa please update me how they look in real life...thanks!



You've just reminded me... I remember seeing them at Motcomb St if that helps?


----------



## ceseeber

Hanna_M said:


> You've just reminded me... I remember seeing them at Motcomb St if that helps?




...it does, thanks!


----------



## Hanna_M

NANI1972 said:


> *Celtic-*Comfortable? Errr not really the most comfy shoe for me, I really haven't "broken them in" though. I find them a little hard to walk in compared to a Altadama. But with heel grips and a foot petal they are better.



I have three pairs - two suede which are one full size down and one kid which is a half size down. All were sheer HELL when I first bought them as they needed two or three wears to break them in. Now they're very comfortable and get worn all day for work as well as nights out. For the suede ones I've put in foot petals as my feet would slip forward. I may yet do the same with the kid ones but they're not as fully broken in as the suede ones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jenayb

CelticLuv said:


> I was definitely going to go with half size down as my TTS I have heel slippage.
> 
> *Jenay*, out of curiousity, what is it about the Bianca you don't find comfortable? the height, toebox, platform shape? I've only tried them on in the store for about 5 minutes and I really wanted to find a good 'staple' shoe in either nude or black patent.


 
Errm.... Everything? 

Honestly, Celt, the Bianca is ok to begin with - for about the first 20 minutes. After that, I feel that it's all downhill. The pitch makes it very difficult for me to walk any real distance without some SERIOUS effort and pain. The last time I wore my Biancazips, I wore them through the mall - big mistake - and my *legs* hurt so badly that I could barely stand. They are a lot of work for me, and perhaps others may differ. The toebox also hurts me, as my foot inevitably slides forward no matter what, effectively crushing my toes. 

If you want a good staple shoe that you can last in, I'm afraid that IMHO the Bianca is not it. For me, my staple shoes are the VP and NS.


----------



## clothingguru

CelticLuv said:


> do you find them comfortable and able to walk/stand in for a couple hours? I'm really considering getting the nude and black patent.



I personally can walk in them for a while. But it seems that many have problems with this shoe. I find the only part that hurst a bit for me when in them for long periods of time is the toe box. My feet tend to go a little numb. But i partially also think thats because i went 1 full size down in them because they stretch. But thats just me 
  Other than that i dont find them that terribly uncomfy


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> Thanks *Pixie*! for both the compliment and for letting me know where I could find them!
> 
> 
> Did you get 160s?



I got the 140s...160s will take lots of practice so I passed hehe



RedBottomLover said:


> Oh no  Hopefully I'll have better luck with the London boutiques!


London boutiques are much better with answering emails..I think they check and reply everyday. If you call them just before they close at 6pm or around 10ish when they open they'd defnitely answer the phone


----------



## sophinette007

I have received my Black Maggie today from the JJR store(Paris)but I must say at first look on the box I was disappointed since I saw they were the 160 and not the 140 as ordered. On second thought, when I open the box It was love at first sight! I won't return them since I adore them!!!The shape of the shoe is amazing! I have compared them to my other 140 CL and honestly the difference of heel height is very minor and the shoe are so comfy! In 160 I am TTS(38)= my Bianca size but I think in Maggie 140 I would have been a size 38.5 like in Declic 140 and Alti pumps 140.


----------



## Popsicool

sophinette007 said:


> I have received my Black Maggie today from the JJR store(Paris)but I must say at first look on the box I was disappointed since I saw they were the 160 and not the 140 as ordered. On second thought, when I open the box It was love at first sight! I won't return them since I adore them!!!The shape of the shoe is amazing! I have compared them to my other 140 CL and honestly the difference of heel height is very minor and the shoe are so comfy! In 160 I am TTS(38)= my Bianca size but I think in Maggie 140 I would have been a size 38.5 like in Declic 140 and Alti pumps 140.



Thank you *sophi* and congratulations! I'm too scared if I get the 160 I won't wear them much (ahem, look at my avi, still unworn ush. Thanks for confirming the sizing as well, I changed 140 to half up from TTS. 

Now it's only fair you show us some photos in "Show us whatcha got!".


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> I have received my Black Maggie today from the JJR store(Paris)but I must say at first look on the box I was disappointed since I saw they were the 160 and not the 140 as ordered. On second thought, when I open the box It was love at first sight! I won't return them since I adore them!!!The shape of the shoe is amazing! I have compared them to my other 140 CL and honestly the difference of heel height is very minor and the shoe are so comfy! In 160 I am TTS(38)= my Bianca size but I think in Maggie 140 I would have been a size 38.5 like in Declic 140 and Alti pumps 140.



>.< Yazzie got hers TTS and she said her 140 fits? or was it 160?
oo Im scared now my 140 is TTS..I hope they fit, its too far to send them back all the way to Madrid


----------



## BellaShoes

Check these out ladies!! I just posted them in the New Styles thread as I have yet to hear anything about TIE DYE BANANAS!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! Am I the last to know? Some of Spring 2011 is up on the CL website!


----------



## Jönathan

So far some really beautiful shoes...alas no new men's styles 

The Miss America 150's seem kinda fun.

I also think the red & black Lady Peep 150mm Slings are pretty hot!


----------



## lkrp123

I WANT: (who am I kidding, I NEED) 

Miss Boxe (nude and black patent) AND Teresa (nude and black patent)

I know, I know. Boring! But I'd wear them practically every day


----------



## yazziestarr

*Pixie * Yup I got 140s.. they do fit but a little small and for me .5 up would have been more comfortable _but _they are not bad enough to send all the way back to the London.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> *Pixie * Yup I got 140s.. they do fit but a little small and for me .5 up would have been more comfortable _but _they are not bad enough to send all the way back to the London.



ah ok..i got 37.5 which is my TTS..oh well guess I'll have to wait til the FedEx man rings my doorbell


----------



## clothingguru

Sophi: congrats!!! They ate fairly comfy aren't they?!!!! 

Bella: ur not the only one. I didn't know either!!! Heading there now ...


----------



## cts900

^^I was just there and I should not have been.  That was just torturous. I got out safely though!


----------



## clothingguru

^haahaha oh! So Many gorgeous shoes!!! Must close tab ... Must


----------



## joanniii

Popsicool said:


> Thank you *sophi* and congratulations! I'm too scared if I get the 160 I won't wear them much (ahem, look at my avi, still unworn ush. Thanks for confirming the sizing as well, I changed 140 to half up from TTS.
> 
> Now it's only fair you show us some photos in "Show us whatcha got!".



*P*, OOOh so you are getting a pair of Maggies too?  I reeeally want a pair as well and tossing up between which color! If I get 140 I will also need 38 (like you  ), yeah?


----------



## bling*lover

Those tie dye banana's are awesome *Bella*, and they go fantasticly with Gwynth's dress! 

P.S aren't there tie dye bianca's aswell??


----------



## Ayala

There are Woodstock (tie dye) flats, NPs, and Biancas.


----------



## Hanna_M

Jönathan;17122953 said:
			
		

> So far some really beautiful shoes...alas no new men's styles
> 
> The Miss America 150's seem kinda fun.
> 
> I also think the red & black Lady Peep 150mm Slings are pretty hot!



There are quite a few new mens styles at Motcomb St - much more selection than I've ever seen before.


----------



## Hanna_M

Ayala said:


> There are Woodstock (tie dye) flats, NPs, and Biancas.



Also the Maldeva.


----------



## sophinette007

I really love my Maggie 160 but I am a bit disppointed about the fact they are not the 140(I have asked 140 and insist a lot about this  ) but I don't want to return them because of the store credit issue since the JJR store have only the 160 one
The 2 cm heel difference doesn't seem to be a problem because of the pitch which is very comfy. But please, ladies who have the Maggie 160, could you give me confidence in this choice?  Opinions?

Popsicool I will post some pictures !


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i keep holding out and avoiding walking over to 'browse'. i really can't take it anymore!!!! i'm going to skip happy hour and go 'browsing' after work  if my 'browsing' results in any purchases I will be sure to post pictures


----------



## erinmiyu

the "atalanta" style makes me wonder if the new CL store could be in atlanta!


----------



## joanniii

yazziestarr said:


> *Pixie * Yup I got 140s.. they do fit but a little small and for me .5 up would have been more comfortable _but _they are not bad enough to send all the way back to the London.



So, the 140s we should go 1/2 size up? 
Yazzie, does the TTS squish your toes? I'm just thinking, whether if go 1/2 size up, I will get heel slippage once I wear the shoes in... Hmmmmm


----------



## CelticLuv

I'm curious now too. Is the sizing similar to alti 140? I'm usually a 35 however the 35 in alti 140 was too numbing in the toebox and the insole was 1/4" smaller than a normal 35. So for me in alti 140 id have to go half size up.
Just making sure that the maggie 149 would be half size up in smaller sizes to as I'm ordering from paris so forget about returning.


----------



## CelticLuv

Darn, st. Honore only has maggie in 35, no 35.5 so if sizing is really 0.5 up, my tts 35 may be too small


----------



## CelticLuv

Sophinette, did JJR accept credit cards or only bank wire transfer?


----------



## NANI1972

CelticLuv said:


> Darn, st. Honore only has maggie in 35, no 35.5 so if sizing is really 0.5 up, my tts 35 may be too small


  Celtic i really think you will be OK with the 35 if that is your U.S. size. remember they are also kid and suede and will stretch.Just sayin.


----------



## bornfree

*CelticLuv* - I just received my 140 Pomice Maggie which I took TTS. For comparison purposes, I wear the 140 Alti pumps TTS as well and the Maggie TTS feels a tad bigger in comparison. At this heel height I prefer to wear my heels snug for a more secured feel. HTH


----------



## CelticLuv

ok, thanks Nani and BornFree! If the Maggie feels a tad bigger than the Alti TTS, I just might be ok and it does help that the suede will stretch.


----------



## NANI1972

The Alti box is more narrow than the Maggie box I believe.


----------



## bornfree

*CelticLuv* - Personally I tik you will do just fine with suede TTS. Good luck with your decision


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks!!
Speaking of suede, Madrid has a Black Declic 120 in Veau velours (similar to suede they said). Does anyone know the difference between Suede and Veau velours? I couldn't find anything online and am searching for pics.

This just may appease my craving for the Black suede Miss Clichy


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, am a size 38.5 in *Declic* 120
and 39 in *OLD MAGGIES*.. What to take for the *NEW Maggie* ?
Help!
TIA


----------



## sophinette007

Hi Celticluv, JJR only accept bank wire like Madrid store

Veau velours is the french word for suede. It is exaclty the same thing and a Black suede Declic would be lovely! Good choice 


CelticLuv said:


> Thanks!!
> Speaking of suede, Madrid has a Black Declic 120 in Veau velours (similar to suede they said). Does anyone know the difference between Suede and Veau velours? I couldn't find anything online and am searching for pics.
> 
> This just may appease my craving for the Black suede Miss Clichy


----------



## sophinette007

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, am a size 38.5 in *Declic* 120
> and 39 in *OLD MAGGIES*.. What to take for the *NEW Maggie* ?
> Help!
> TIA


 
According to what I ve learnt about New Maggie, there are the same sizing as the old one. TTS is perfect for New Maggie 160 and I recommand to size up 0.5 for Maggie 140 but for the smallest feet size may be TTS would work too.
I think the pitch of Maggie is very similar to Miss Clichy Pitch which is similar to Declic but with an additional plateform.


----------



## chloeche

has anyone seen the new CL's Ciara wore?  i love the silver and spikes!!!


----------



## chloeche

plixi.com/p/56191361
LOVE!!!


----------



## chloeche

i apologize everyone, i was trying to post a pic of the CL's ciara had on last night at the soultrain music awards but i cant seem to get it to insert.  it allowed me to post the link.


----------



## NANI1972

^Bridgets Back


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks Sophinette! I REALLY wish the Europe boutiques would accept credit card! My bank charges a high international wire fee so I cannot do transfer, besides the fact that I prefer credit card in case anything goes wrong.

St. Honore accepted AMEX back in June when I purchased with Rheana but I've been talking with Steve there and he now tells me that it is their policy not to accept CC's (only transfer) for those that haven't been in their store.


----------



## sophinette007

Ladies I am so torn with my Maggie 160. Even if I adore them (so gorgeous shoes!)and don't see very much difference between the 160 and 140, I have regrets not to have received the 140...would you send it back to the store and ask for a store credit and go hunting for a 140 in another store or just keep it? I even don't know if another tore wuld accept my store credit...and it is possible to use a store credit when you do not buy physically in a store?Would you think there are nearly the same, so it wouldn't worth all this additionnal efforts? I am so angry against JJR for telling me it would be the 140...but they have send me the 160.SO I am pretty sure they only have the 160....Today it is holiday in France so they aren't available....Please help me


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

sophinette007 said:


> According to what I ve learnt about New Maggie, there are the same sizing as the old one. TTS is perfect for New Maggie 160 and I recommand to size up 0.5 for Maggie 140 but for the smallest feet size may be TTS would work too.
> I think the pitch of Maggie is very similar to Miss Clichy Pitch which is similar to Declic but with an additional plateform.



Thanx Hun, i am going for the 140 !
the 160 is just useless to me !!!!
I think i will take your word and treat the new maggies as the OLD ones too
and sizing up 1/2 size ..
Can't wait to see them IRL


----------



## sophinette007

yes it is a shame only ST Honoré accept American express and that 's depend on the Sa's mood...On the contrary the UK stores only accept American express in case  you haven't this information.


CelticLuv said:


> thanks Sophinette! I REALLY wish the Europe boutiques would accept credit card! My bank charges a high international wire fee so I cannot do transfer, besides the fact that I prefer credit card in case anything goes wrong.
> 
> St. Honore accepted AMEX back in June when I purchased with Rheana but I've been talking with Steve there and he now tells me that it is their policy not to accept CC's (only transfer) for those that haven't been in their store.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chloeche said:


> i apologize everyone, i was trying to post a pic of the CL's ciara had on last night at the soultrain music awards but i cant seem to get it to insert.  it allowed me to post the link.



They are the Bridgets Back in Silver , available at Madison .
They run TTS


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> Ladies I am so torn with my Maggie 160. Even if I adore them (so gorgeous shoes!)and don't see very much difference between the 160 and 140, I have regrets not to have received the 140...would you send it back to the store and ask for a store credit and go hunting for a 140 in another store or just keep it? I even don't know if another tore wuld accept my store credit...and it is possible to use a store credit when you do not buy physically in a store?Would you think there are nearly the same, so it wouldn't worth all this additionnal efforts? I am so angry against JJR for telling me it would be the 140...but they have send me the 160.SO I am pretty sure they only have the 160....Today it is holiday in France so they aren't available....Please help me


 
Sophi, since they told you it was the 140 and you got the 160 why don't you insist on a full refund. It is not your fault they gave you the wrong information. That is what they should do for you not a store credit.


----------



## yazziestarr

erinmiyu said:


> the "atalanta" style makes me wonder if the new CL store could be in atlanta!


I was thinking the same thing! that it was a hint or somthing



joanniii said:


> So, the 140s we should go 1/2 size up?
> Yazzie, does the TTS squish your toes? I'm just thinking, whether if go 1/2 size up, I will get heel slippage once I wear the shoes in... Hmmmmm


 
yup toe squish. 

Im going to try and take my maggies to a cobbler for stretching, or work on stretching myself this weekend. haven't been be able to do anything with them but the occasional lovingly glance.  I'll let you guy know how it goes.


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Sophi, since they told you it was the 140 and you got the 160 why don't you insist on a full refund. It is not your fault they gave you the wrong information. That is what they should do for you not a store credit.


 
I agree. They made the mistake.  I think they should look for those 140s for you.


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> Ladies I am so torn with my Maggie 160. Even if I adore them (so gorgeous shoes!)and don't see very much difference between the 160 and 140, I have regrets not to have received the 140...would you send it back to the store and ask for a store credit and go hunting for a 140 in another store or just keep it? I even don't know if another tore wuld accept my store credit...and it is possible to use a store credit when you do not buy physically in a store?Would you think there are nearly the same, so it wouldn't worth all this additionnal efforts? I am so angry against JJR for telling me it would be the 140...but they have send me the 160.SO I am pretty sure they only have the 160....Today it is holiday in France so they aren't available....Please help me



If you're not happy with them you should definitely ask for a refund..I don't know why they told you they have 140 either because before resorting to Mount St and Madrid I called St Honore first and the SA I talked to told me that Paris boutiques were not getting any 140 in..=( hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Madrid will be receiving the New Maggie 140 Suede/Calf Vip/Chain in Black Version before the end of December.


----------



## CelticLuv

Sophinette, ITA with everyone else above! You need to ask for a refund or find out what they can do b/c what you ordered is NOT what you received! If you have email correspondence confirming the 140, even better. They should do right by you.

In the simplest statements, you did not get what you ordered and were told you were being charged for so it is their error and you should not have to pay for that.


----------



## clothingguru

> *Nerdy*: i keep holding out and avoiding walking over to 'browse'. i really can't take it anymore!!!! i'm going to skip happy hour and go 'browsing' after work  if my 'browsing' results in any purchases I will be sure to post pictures


 PLEASE do bring back some goodies! 

*sophi:* If you like the 160's tho why let them go? You mentioned that you have no problem walking in them? Is it the height issue? Because personally i love the was the 160 height looks! If you can locate a 140 and get your hands on it and prefer it then do it! But if you cant locate a 140...do you want to chance not having them? I get scared like that sometimes.


----------



## KlassicKouture

erinmiyu said:


> the "atalanta" style makes me wonder if the new CL store could be in atlanta!


 
*praying*

In the meantime, I'm trying to decide between the camel patent Hyper Prives or black Maggie's as a reward to myself if I get this promotion and raise soon!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Just found out Madison is getting the Pigalle Plato in 140 Glitter, 140 Patent Black & Patent Nude, 120 Black & Beige. Retail price $695. They'll be receiving it between January & March.


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you 
Honestly I love them, I am just a little scared about the height even if the pitch of the shoe seems to be a pitch of a 140 shoe. I have compared the Maggie 160 with the Miss Clichy 140 and both pitches are very similar. The pitch is the main problem of very high heels and here it doesn't seem to be the case. So the shoes are really comfy.
Ladies with the 160 Maggies do you confirm this thinking?



clothingguru said:


> PLEASE do bring back some goodies!
> 
> *sophi:* If you like the 160's tho why let them go? You mentioned that you have no problem walking in them? Is it the height issue? Because personally i love the was the 160 height looks! If you can locate a 140 and get your hands on it and prefer it then do it! But if you cant locate a 140...do you want to chance not having them? I get scared like that sometimes.


----------



## ceseeber

dreamy...


----------



## jeshika

In case anyone was wondering, St. Honore just received a shipment of Yolandas in Electric Blue! I was told they will be receiving a ton of styles in this shade and that it is beautiful!


----------



## sophinette007

What a great new!Thank you! Do you know if the EB wille be suede, patent or watersnake?



jeshika said:


> In case anyone was wondering, St. Honore just received a shipment of Yolandas in Electric Blue! I was told they will be receiving a ton of styles in this shade and that it is beautiful!


----------



## pixiesparkle

oo Yolandas in EB!! 

 the FedEx man came 1hr ago with my new MAGGIE..I was so excited when I opened the box but then my heart sanked:cry: There were a few noticeable marks on the shoes, it's obvious that the shade is lighter and look like scrubbing marks..I dont think it happened during the trip to me since the marks are all on 1 shoe not the other? The suede also looks really scruffy and rough, not smooth like I've seen on other CLs and there's some dark marks on the heel grip part, I have similar marks like that on my worn shoes but these are brand new, it shouldn't be like that =( 

What do you ladies think? DBF says maybe Im too paranoid but I can't help it cos I can see it


----------



## joanniii

Ohh pixie,
So glad your Maggies came! Is it possible for you to take a photo for us? Also, have you tried them on to see if they fit nicely? If not, that could be another reason to send them back for a perfect pair


----------



## babyontheway

If anyone is interested the frambroise biancas are in stock online at NM.com (and black patent as well).  The camel patent is still back ordered


----------



## pixiesparkle

joanniii said:


> Ohh pixie,
> So glad your Maggies came! Is it possible for you to take a photo for us? Also, have you tried them on to see if they fit nicely? If not, that could be another reason to send them back for a perfect pair



*Jo* I have narrow feet so they fit quite nicely..I'd say someone with wider feet might need to go up 1/2 size 

It's very bright in my apartment so I can't capture the scrubbing marks well..they look worse than what you see in photos..=(


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jo* I have narrow feet so they fit quite nicely..I'd say someone with wider feet might need to go up 1/2 size
> 
> It's very bright in my apartment so I can't capture the scrubbing marks well..they look worse than what you see in photos..=(



I'm sorry to say but I'd be sending them back. Maybe they thought you wouldn't bother since they came from the other side of the world but those are not in new, full retail price shape. Sorry. 

Nude nappa and suede are so delicate and easily damaged and dirtied. ush:


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> I'm sorry to say but I'd be sending them back. Maybe they thought you wouldn't bother since they came from the other side of the world but those are not in new, full retail price shape. Sorry.



ITA! Im going to contact them and ask for an exchange..Im worried that they might not have another pair my size..but I will send them back anyway cos they're just not right.

The rough suede is actually on only 1 side of 1 shoe..the other parts are very smooth, so I think it must've been due to someone trying it on..same goes for the scrubbing marks =(


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> *P*, OOOh so you are getting a pair of Maggies too?  I reeeally want a pair as well and tossing up between which color! If I get 140 I will also need 38 (like you  ), yeah?



Yes, as temporary replacement for the Calypsos I might never have. 

I'm on the list at Mount St for black 140 which are apparently arriving before Christmas. It has been a really crappy year so it's my Christmas present to me!

I'm going for the 38 because if 160 fits TTS for everyone, I'm sure I'll need to go half size up for 140, plus my toes are kinda chunky so no doubt they'll appreciate the bit of extra room in the toebox. Since my shoes fit you exactly the way they do me, I guess 38 would be a good choice for you too (unless of course I end up being wrong).


----------



## joanniii

Popsicool said:


> Yes, as temporary replacement for the Calypsos I might never have.
> 
> I'm on the list at Mount St for black 140 which are apparently arriving before Christmas. It has been a really crappy year so it's my Christmas present to me!
> 
> I'm going for the 38 because if 160 fits TTS for everyone, I'm sure I'll need to go half size up for 140, plus my toes are kinda chunky so no doubt they'll appreciate the bit of extra room in the toebox. Since my shoes fit you exactly the way they do me, I guess 38 would be a good choice for you too (unless of course I end up being wrong).



I gave the Mount St call about the black Maggies and I asked the SA about what sizes ladies have been buying -the SA advised to go TTS since it is nappa and suede and that they will stretch. Ohhh I am so confused now! She put me down on the waiting list for a pair in 37.5, I'm just wondering if I need to call back and change it.... ush:


----------



## authenticplease

erinmiyu said:


> the "atalanta" style makes me wonder if the new CL store could be in atlanta!


 
There have been lots of rumors of this but no one seems to know anything!  I was at Lenox on sunday but none of my SAs had heard anything(they all laugh and say I find everything out normally before they do, especially what is going to be on sale......they don't know the tPF ladies have an intel network)

Here is thread from the Shopping section:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/possible-cl-atlanta-boutique-639278.html

Also, when I was at Saks ATL on Sunday they had a new shipment of Maggies in both black and pumice......they should have a full size run!  Contact Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com.....if he does not have them instore anymore, he should be able to find them with the locator.....and they ship internationally


----------



## jenayb

Pixie I'm so sorry.... IMHO, based on the pics you shared, the condition of those shoes is unacceptable.


----------



## BellaShoes

ITA, pixie, I am sorry... I say return them.


----------



## label24

[im totally agree with u]


----------



## immashoesaddict

joanniii said:


> I gave the Mount St call about the black Maggies and I asked the SA about what sizes ladies have been buying -the SA advised to go TTS since it is nappa and suede and that they will stretch. Ohhh I am so confused now! She put me down on the waiting list for a pair in 37.5, I'm just wondering if I need to call back and change it.... ush:




J, i think since the whole bianca/declic saga i would get your TTS , you have super narrow feet


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

so sorry *Pixie* these definitely need to go back these pictures are making me not want to wear mines out  they definitely look like they tried to clean or cover something up  that's really horrible that they would send you a $1,000 pair of shoes across the world without even mentioning it like you wouldn't notice


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jo* I have narrow feet so they fit quite nicely..I'd say someone with wider feet might need to go up 1/2 size
> 
> It's very bright in my apartment so I can't capture the scrubbing marks well..they look worse than what you see in photos..=(


oh no *pixie*!! after all that waiting! I wonder if there's something wrong with this batch cause I have something similiar but not nearly as bad as your pics. there's  little rubbed spot back near the heel and seem and those little dots like in the 2nd to last picture. just on 1 shoe. i had just chalked it up to being hand made and traveling a long way. I was trying not to let it bother me but I was worried that it would just get worse with wear. but the little dots are annoying me .what are they? like someone was poking at it with a needle.

can you tell I trying really hard to make these work for me


----------



## indypup

erinmiyu said:


> the "atalanta" style makes me wonder if the new CL store could be in atlanta!


I totally thought the same thing!

I don't know... parts of me want it to be true, but then another part of me can't make sense of where it will be!

*Authentic*, BF and I will be keeping a close eye on that location!  I will PM you.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> oh no *pixie*!! after all that waiting! I wonder if there's something wrong with this batch cause I have something similiar but not nearly as bad as your pics. there's  little rubbed spot back near the heel and seem and those little dots like in the 2nd to last picture. just on 1 shoe. i had just chalked it up to being hand made and traveling a long way. I was trying not to let it bother me but I was worried that it would just get worse with wear. but the little dots are annoying me .what are they? like someone was poking at it with a needle.
> 
> can you tell I trying really hard to make these work for me



yes Yazzie it does look like its been poked with a needle..they also happen to be on the same spot as the scrubbing mark..the leather is very delicate so I think the rubbing creates the holes/dots. I originally thought it may be due to all the travelling as well but if travelling alone can cause those damages then it'd happen to all of the shoes made as they are all shipped from Paris to other cities, correct?

I emailed Madrid with the pics already..I hope they take responsibility and pay for shipping because Im not too keen on paying another 140Euros to ship the shoes back and forth when they made the mistake =(

*adctd* I think the pumice is more prone to dirt and scruffing than the black..but it is suede, we cant avoid tear and wear kwim..it will happen eventually..i would avoid wearing jeans with these shoes though bcos they will definitely rub the heel part


----------



## sophinette007

BellaShoes said:


> ITA, pixie, I am sorry... I say return them.


 
Yes I agree! So sorry for you Pixie 
They should exchange it for a new one in your size .If they haven't your size(I understand this is the main inconvenient of the exchange issue),they will order it for you!  I understand how disappointed you must be about this! A dream shoe must must be the perfect one!


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> Yes I agree! So sorry for you Pixie
> They should exchange it for a new one in your size .If they haven't your size(I understand this is the main inconvenient of the exchange issue),they will order it for you!  I understand how disappointed you must be about this! A dream shoe must must be the perfect one!



The SA from Madrid replied me saying:

"So sorry about this issue. You perfectly right being not happy with the shoes. The shoes were off from Madrid in Perfect state. I am afraid that we do not have a pair for exchange it"

He did not offer to find another pair for me, instead he said the only option I have is to return the shoes and they'll refund me 
After all the searching and waiting, I still ended up with no Maggie...


----------



## phiphi

i'm so sorry *pixie* - i hope they will find another pair for you quickly.


----------



## pixiesparkle

phiphi said:


> i'm so sorry *pixie* - i hope they will find another pair for you quickly.


lol..sadly I will be the one doing the searching..they flatly said they dont have another pair and that's the end of it..Im returning them on Monday..I could get store credit if I want to wait for the black Maggie but I dont love them as much so Im still trying decide if I should just get a refund..*sigh*


----------



## yazziestarr

*Pixie* that sucks! Im so sorry!! they couldn't possibly have left perfect and had that much damage when they arrived.  Ill pray to the shoe gods you'll find them again.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..sadly I will be the one doing the searching..they flatly said they dont have another pair and that's the end of it..Im returning them on Monday..I could get store credit if I want to wait for the black Maggie but I dont love them as much so Im still trying decide if I should just get a refund..*sigh*


 


You're kidding, right? I feel a tanget coming on, oh dear, brace yourselves....

So let me get this straight. You paid nearly $1k for a pair of shoes to be shipped to you halfway across the world, received them in a condition that should have prevented them from being sold - PERIOD - only to be told that you are SOL because that was the last pair in your size? They offered no sort of compensation whatsoever? An apology? 


I noted the fact that you mentioned above that you may just return them for a refund. Boutiques do not offer refunds typically, so I am assuming that they offered you a full refund for the trouble. Honestly, if it were me, I would take the refund and find another boutique to purchase the pumice 140 from. Why give them your business if this is how they show their appreciation to you as a customer? 

/End Tangent


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh *Pixie*, I'm so sorry they didn't have another pair and that the pair you got was damaged.  I really hope you are able to find a replacement pair.


----------



## carlinha

*pixie*, i'm sorry your shoes were not perfect.  i know how terrible that is, and how horrible you must feel.

on the other hand, i honestly do not think madrid had any malice in sending you these shoes.  probably they were in perfect condition when they left the store... these shoes have not been in there long enough to be put on display and man-handled... it would seem to me that they may have been damaged during transit... it did take a loooongggg way to get to where you are on the other side of the world (sydney correct?)  who knows how the shipping company handled them?  also, were they opened at all in customs?  could there be a possibility the damage happened there?

i think madrid is doing the best they can under the circumstances.  if the shoes no longer exist in your size, they cannot make them magically appear.  they are offering you a refund, which is not something they usually do, usually it's just store credit or exchange, so they are going out of their way to make up for the damage, under the given circumstances.

again, i am NOT trying to minimize your disappointment with the shoes, just trying to be objective from the store's point of view.

i am very sorry you don't have your maggies, and i hope you can find the perfect pair for you.


----------



## karwood

*pixie,* I'm so sorry you are going through so much trouble to get your NM. I hope you find a replacement soon. 

BTW, if anybody is considering to buy or is buying the pumice Maggie, I suggest getting the suede treated for stain resistance before wearing them outdoor. Once treated, you can wear these lovely light colored shoes anywhere without having to worry they might get dirty or stained.


----------



## ilovetoshop

*Karwood*- If you don't mind me asking did you treat it yourself or take them somewhere to get it done. I have suede treatment that i use for my uggs but not sure if I should use them for CLs...TIA~


----------



## carlinha

ilovetoshop said:


> *Karwood*- If you don't mind me asking did you treat it yourself or take them somewhere to get it done. I have suede treatment that i use for my uggs but not sure if I should use them for CLs...TIA~


 

IMO apple garde rain and stain repellent is the best... can use on all including exotics.


----------



## karwood

ilovetoshop said:


> *Karwood*- If you don't mind me asking did you treat it yourself or take them somewhere to get it done. I have suede treatment that i use for my uggs but not sure if I should use them for CLs...TIA~




I get my suedes professionally treated at my shoe cobbler. I could do it myself, but since it doesn't cost much to get it done professionally, I figured it would be one less thing for me to do 

*Carla* is right. Apple Garde is very good.


----------



## heatherB

WooHoo CL website has posted more Spring '11 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news.html


----------



## heatherB

^Maudissima is available now!


----------



## nillacobain

Ohhhhhhhh those Maudissima!


----------



## erinmiyu

heatherB said:


> ^Maudissima is available now!





nillacobain said:


> Ohhhhhhhh those Maudissima!


YES! does this mean they are probably at boutiques too? i'm worried about sizing and would want to get it exact for a shoe like this with the vamp so low.


----------



## MissPrivé

I totally love the spring collection!  It's so hard, i already pre-ordered the maggies, the studded vps and the black patent pigalle 120 but i have to pass on so many shoes that i love! I'm also tryin to find a way to get the denis electric blue suede, but there's still the pigalle spike, the jade biancas, the altis...  Btw does somebody know where i can get the denis electric blue suede? Are they available at madison? TIA!


----------



## erinmiyu

i just called madison inquiring about sizing for the maudissima and was told 1/2 size up. i don't know if she meant from old sizing or new, though and i spaced on asking. (i didn't order because i'm still wary ordering from the boutiques due to their refund policy)


----------



## Alice1979

erinmiyu said:


> i just called madison inquiring about sizing for the maudissima and was told 1/2 size up. i don't know if she meant from old sizing or new, though and i spaced on asking. (i didn't order because i'm still wary ordering from the boutiques due to their refund policy)


 
You can order online, which is returnable. IIRC, NM will also be getting the maudissimas in black and beige/nude (I think). GL.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *alice*! i didn't know online's return policy was better. NM would be awesome because i can cash in amex rewards points. yay!


----------



## ilovetoshop

carlinha said:


> IMO apple garde rain and stain repellent is the best... can use on all including exotics.



Thanks Carlinha! I will def try that~


----------



## ilovetoshop

karwood said:


> I get my suedes professionally treated at my shoe cobbler. I could do it myself, but since it doesn't cost much to get it done professionally, I figured it would be one less thing for me to do
> 
> *Carla* is right. Apple Garde is very good.



Thanks* Kar*! I will try the Apple Garde if not than have it prof. done


----------



## pixiesparkle

Thanks* Yazzie*,*Jenay*,*LN*,* Carlinha* and *Karwood*!!
Im over it already now..back on my search for another pair  ..I didn't think the SA did it on purpose either and they are offering a refund which is better than what I expected, It will cost me shipping fees and another bank transfer fee but at least I get most of the money back. 

I kinda lost track of which boutiques/stores might have the pumice 140 now..Can someone tell me pls? I would try Mount St again but they probably sold out my size already, even 38 might be long gone..I wish I had an AMEX, that would save me all the troubles*sigh*


----------



## BellaShoes

I know all the recent excitement has been over the new Maggies....but anyone have any pics yet of the much anticipated Beige MBB?


----------



## BattyBugs

I popped into the Dallas Boutique for just a minute today. Whitney told me that they are expecting several lower heel styles in Jade. She promised to send photos as soon as they get in, plus photos of the new wedges.


----------



## MissPrivé

Sorry, i want the royal blue suede not electric blue... 




			
				MissPrivé;17138173 said:
			
		

> I totally love the spring collection!  It's so hard, i already pre-ordered the maggies, the studded vps and the black patent pigalle 120 but i have to pass on so many shoes that i love! I'm also tryin to find a way to get the denis electric blue suede, but there's still the pigalle spike, the jade biancas, the altis...  Btw does somebody know where i can get the denis electric blue suede? Are they available at madison? TIA!


----------



## Miss T.

How does the Maudissima compare to Fifi or simples? Is the heel thin like on the Fifi?


----------



## NANI1972

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks* Yazzie*,*Jenay*,*LN*,* Carlinha* and *Karwood*!!
> Im over it already now..back on my search for another pair  ..I didn't think the SA did it on purpose either and they are offering a refund which is better than what I expected, It will cost me shipping fees and another bank transfer fee but at least I get most of the money back.
> 
> I kinda lost track of which boutiques/stores might have the pumice 140 now..Can someone tell me pls? I would try Mount St again but they probably sold out my size already, even 38 might be long gone..I wish I had an AMEX, that would save me all the troubles*sigh*


 
So you are still out the shipping fees? Sorry that is not right. You should be refunded everything that you had to put out for the shoes. You recieved them damaged, not your fault. And as far as the refund if they can't find you another pair then there shouldn't be any reason that you would not get a refund. I am not feeling to impressed by the customer sevice at the boutiques right now. Good customer service should be a top priority. Are they not inclined to worry about costumer sevrvice anymore due to the wide popularity of the brand? With the recent problems with SOs and other issues with boutiques I'm feeling a little miffed about the responses some our TPFers are getting.


----------



## Loubie22

NANI1972 said:


> So you are still out the shipping fees? Sorry that is not right. You should be refunded everything that you had to put out for the shoes. You recieved them damaged, not your fault. And as far as the refund if they can't find you another pair then there shouldn't be any reason that you would not get a refund. I am not feeling to impressed by the customer sevice at the boutiques right now. Good customer service should be a top priority. Are they not inclined to worry about costumer sevrvice anymore due to the wide popularity of the brand? With the recent problems with SOs and other issues with boutiques I'm feeling a little miffed about the responses some our TPFers are getting.



I completely agree.


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies.... can anyone tell me about the toe box on the Maggie? What is it comparable to? I would love to try them but if they are anything like a Rolando, they are a no go...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they reminded me of a declic/rolando when I tried them on ....

Where is *Karwood*, our resident Maggie expert?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmm, I still think I may need to steer clear... :cry:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Okay ladies.... can anyone tell me about the toe box on the Maggie? What is it comparable to? I would love to try them but if they are anything like a Rolando, they are a no go...



I can ship you mine to try on =) they are size 39 but 160mm


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Good Morning ! does anyone know where I can find MBPs  (Madame Butterfly Pumps) 150mm in Nude Leather ? or does anyone know what fabrics/colors it will be coming in I need more of this style. 
Thank you so much !


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ they reminded me of a declic/rolando when I tried them on ....
> 
> Where is *Karwood*, our resident Maggie expert?!




I'm here!!!  Looking at my Rolando and Maggie, the toebox of the Rolando are slightly more  narrow than the Maggie. Wearing both styles, I definitely find the toebox of the Maggie to be roomier than the Rolando. 

Update: At this moment, my toes in the Rolandos are starting to hurt and feel numb and I've only had the shoe on  for 5 mins.! Ouchy!ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!! I think I just need to try them.. Adctd, you're fabulous perhaps at our next meet you can bring yours!


----------



## madamelizaking

Lookie Lookie!!

Tie Die No Prive!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/noprive-calf-15103.html


----------



## sophinette007

Bella I have had the same question! 

I think it is a more a DECLIC or a CLICHY toe box shape. Not a Rolando!



BellaShoes said:


> Okay ladies.... can anyone tell me about the toe box on the Maggie? What is it comparable to? I would love to try them but if they are anything like a Rolando, they are a no go...


----------



## ROXANE2007

hi ladies,
Can you say to me who know well the maggies so for the same size they are also long as declic. My kid declic 120 are 36,5 and I'm affraid to loose them if i choice a 37 in maggies 140, but unfortunately my feet aren't narrow.
I am  a little lost has true to say:shame:
Thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

madamelizaking said:


> Lookie Lookie!!
> 
> Tie Die No Prive!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/noprive-calf-15103.html



Stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> I know all the recent excitement has been over the new Maggies....but anyone have any pics yet of the much anticipated Beige MBB?


 
 Yes please!!
And regarding the Maggies. I just wore them to my brother in laws wedding last night for approx 6hours and i was fine...but at the end of the night my feet were so mad at me and i had to be carried to the car!  But IMO as far as the style goes i would say they are comparable to the rolando. Not exactly the same but very narrow toe box. Similar.

*Pixie:* Im so sorry to hear about the maggies. I really hope you find another pair in your size


----------



## sophinette007

Yes for the maggies 140 you could pick the same size as your declic (mine are a size 38.5, my TTS is 38). Maggies 140 I think you should pick TTS +0.5 size or TTS(if TTS is your declic size)and Maggies 160 pick your TTS.



ROXANE2007 said:


> hi ladies,
> Can you say to me who know well the maggies so for the same size they are also long as declic. My kid declic 120 are 36,5 and I'm affraid to loose them if i choice a 37 in maggies 140, but unfortunately my feet aren't narrow.
> I am a little lost has true to say:shame:
> Thanks


----------



## Popsicool

sophinette007 said:


> Yes for the maggies 140 you could pick the same size at your declic (mine are a size 38.5, my TTS is 38). Maggies 140 I think you should pick TTS +0.5 size or TTS(if TTS is your declic size)and Maggies 160 pick your TTS.



Declic 120 or 140? They fit very differently..


----------



## sophinette007

Yes Right Popsi!, My comment is not valid for Declic 120, only Declic 140. So Roxane2007 If you are interested in Maggies 140 you may pick your TTS +05 size up and TTS for Maggies 160. Just ignore my comment about Declic 140 since you have the 120 Declic.Sorry for that mess!



Popsicool said:


> Declic 120 or 140? They fit very differently..


----------



## BellaShoes

Just came from Footcandy in Walnut Creek and besides not having any new goodies, I'm irritated with them...

Quick rant... When I walk in there carrying a Balenciaga or the like.. And wearing Louboutins the SAs nearly knock over one another to help me.. But on a day like this.. Gym clothes, Minkoff bag and sneakers... Spent 15 minutes in there and not even a hello? Are u kidding me? With as much money as they have seen me spend in all 3 of their locations and online, I'm ignored in sneakers? WTF?

Rant over... Back to new styles!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for confirming the Maggies ladies, they will not be living in my closet anytime soon.. I will have to continue to live vicariously through all the lovely tpfers!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Just came from Footcandy in Walnut Creek and besides not having any new goodies, I'm irritated with them...
> 
> Quick rant... When I walk in there carrying a Balenciaga or the like.. And wearing Louboutins the SAs nearly knock over one another to help me.. But on a day like this.. Gym clothes, Minkoff bag and sneakers... Spent 15 minutes in there and not even a hello? Are u kidding me? With as much money as they have seen me spend in all 3 of their locations and online, I'm ignored in sneakers? WTF?
> 
> Rant over... Back to new styles!!!




So sorry that happened to you Bella when you were there did you happen to see their new "Foot Candy Line" they look like Louboutins ! I think they are even getting this VP look alike in Barbie Pink :lolots:


----------



## jeshika

Maggie 140s available for waitlist on the CL website!!!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/maggie-calf-15659.html


----------



## indi3r4

^Thank you for posting Jeshika! I added my name on the waitlist.. wonder if they'll have pumice soon! 

Bella, I'm so sorry that they treated you like that   maybe next time when they're being "nice" to you, tell them thank you for not helping last time..


----------



## jeshika

no prob *indi*! i added myself too in case i dont hear back from grenelle...

sorry *bella*, that they were nasty to you... there's no need for that kind of treatment no matter what you are wearing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies...


*Adctd*, those knock offs are gross. 

Blasted... I WANT MAGGIES!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you ladies...
> 
> 
> *Adctd*, those knock offs are gross.
> 
> Blasted... I WANT MAGGIES!



Bella, since they are available online (and returnable), you should get them to try!


----------



## indi3r4

^i concur. you have 14 days to try and see if they work, Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> Bella, since they are available online (and returnable), you should get them to try!



Do they charge now.... or upon shipping? Just for research purposes...


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh.. and for research... would you size .5 up if in Rolando's I took, I mean, if my friend took .5 size up?


----------



## joanniii

jeshika said:


> Maggie 140s available for waitlist on the CL website!!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/maggie-calf-15659.html




Yay! that is great news 
Ok so I had a quick look at the sizing recommendation on the CL page and apparently:

"OUR FIT SUGGESTIONS:
This style runs small, we suggest you take the *next half size up* for a more comfortable fit."

So, the general consensus is to go half size up?


----------



## BellaShoes

Alrighty ladies.... I am on the wait list for the Maggie 140mm.


----------



## joanniii

BellaShoes said:


> Alrighty ladies.... I am on the wait list for the Maggie 140mm.



Ooh Bella that's great news you're going to give the Maggie a go!~ 
Did you get TTS or 1/2 up?


----------



## BellaShoes

.5 size up...  If I stand any chance.. it will be in a larger size...


----------



## Popsicool

Finally an actual photo of Maggie 140 in black!! I'm sooooo excited!! They look gorgeous. 

I'm glad their fit guide confirmed my suspicions. 

Now that I've seen them, I'm actually really really super excited and cannot wait for December to come!!!


----------



## Popsicool

I did a bit of Photoshop magic to get a large sideways photo since the website only lets you see it in little bits.. It's . First shoe in a LONG time that just has to be mine!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Do they charge now.... or upon shipping? Just for research purposes...



Upon shipping, i believe.

oh *Bella*, i saw this on the cl online store.... i think the beige MBBs will be this color 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/greissimo-pump-nappa-15059.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes indeed Jeshika, a CL online rep confirmed that a couple weeks ago!


----------



## pixiesparkle

NANI1972 said:


> So you are still out the shipping fees? Sorry that is not right. You should be refunded everything that you had to put out for the shoes. You recieved them damaged, not your fault. And as far as the refund if they can't find you another pair then there shouldn't be any reason that you would not get a refund. I am not feeling to impressed by the customer sevice at the boutiques right now. Good customer service should be a top priority. Are they not inclined to worry about costumer sevrvice anymore due to the wide popularity of the brand? With the recent problems with SOs and other issues with boutiques I'm feeling a little miffed about the responses some our TPFers are getting.



The Madrid SA said they will give me a refund and the shipping cost that I paid for the shoes to be sent to Australia but I will have to pay shipping back to Madrid..so in the end I still lose out. They insisted that the shoes left the boutique in perfect condition and the damages were made during transportation, so maybe that is why they don't feel that they have to compensate me fully 

As of now I don't think that I will be able to find the pumice 140 anywhere else so I might just have to settle for the black. Do you think I should accept store credit for Madrid boutique and get the black Maggie from there to save the trouble?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> I did a bit of Photoshop magic to get a large sideways photo since the website only lets you see it in little bits.. It's . First shoe in a LONG time that just has to be mine!


Popsicool you're getting your black Maggies from Mount St right? Do you mind me asking which bank you're with and which type of CC you're going to use? >.< it really bugs me that only AMEX cards seem to provide name & address verification, which makes it so difficult to purchase from London boutiques bcos I do not have one


----------



## NANI1972

pixiesparkle said:


> The Madrid SA said they will give me a refund and the shipping cost that I paid for the shoes to be sent to Australia but I will have to pay shipping back to Madrid..so in the end I still lose out. *They insisted that the shoes left the boutique in perfect condition and the damages were made during transportation*, so maybe that is why they don't feel that they have to compensate me fully
> 
> As of now I don't think that I will be able to find the pumice 140 anywhere else so I might just have to settle for the black. Do you think I should accept store credit for Madrid boutique and get the black Maggie from there to save the trouble?


 
Still not you fault. Why should you be out any money at all. If the damages were made in transportation maybe they should look into getting the money back from the shipper thay used not expecting you to be put out by the situation. 

I personally like the Black Maggie better, but what matters is what you prefer. Do you want to hold out to see if you might me able to find the Pumice Maggie elsewhere?


----------



## jeshika

If anyone is interested, the CL Selfridges Concession is receiving the Alti 140s in Black or Cognac Calf leather sometime between between January and March next year. The smallest size available is a 36.


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> Popsicool you're getting your black Maggies from Mount St right? Do you mind me asking which bank you're with and which type of CC you're going to use? >.< it really bugs me that only AMEX cards seem to provide name & address verification, which makes it so difficult to purchase from London boutiques bcos I do not have one



Yep, I also waitlisted myself on the CL website just in case! I was a bit so-so on them whem I first contacted Mount St but now that I've seen the black 140, my heart is singing!

I'll just use my ASB Visa. I sent them the details to get on the waitlist and they didn't say anything about needing an Amex. What boutiques have done in the past is just ring my bank to confirm. Never had trouble...


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> Yep, I also waitlisted myself on the CL website just in case! I was a bit so-so on them whem I first contacted Mount St but now that I've seen the black 140, my heart is singing!
> 
> I'll just use my ASB Visa. I sent them the details to get on the waitlist and they didn't say anything about needing an Amex. What boutiques have done in the past is just ring my bank to confirm. Never had trouble...



*Popsicool* mm that's odd.. Well Im with Commonwealth Bank and NAB, I tried 3 of my CC with these 2 banks and Mount St kept saying they cant confirm name & address even though when I called up the bank they said that if the merchant sends through a request they will confirm ..it is all very weird I dont know who to believe.

I want to waitlist on the CL website as well to be safe but they only ship to US addresses, is that right?

*Nani* nah I think I will move on to the black now..Im going overseas next week and won't have the time to keep looking.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if any of the france boutiques are getting or have gotten very mix, pigalili, or altispike? if so, how much are they (with or w/o VAT). i can't get them to respond to emails or pick up the phone.


----------



## Alice1979

A side note apart from Maggies. Nordstrom now has nude mini glitter Ron rons and black/red/white Lady Peep Sling.


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> *Popsicool* mm that's odd.. Well Im with Commonwealth Bank and NAB, I tried 3 of my CC with these 2 banks and Mount St kept saying they cant confirm name & address even though when I called up the bank they said that if the merchant sends through a request they will confirm ..it is all very weird I dont know who to believe.
> 
> I want to waitlist on the CL website as well to be safe but they only ship to US addresses, is that right?
> 
> *Nani* nah I think I will move on to the black now..Im going overseas next week and won't have the time to keep looking.



I think black is cooler anyway, more rock'n'roll. 

Yes CL online only ship to US. I left a little note for them in the comments that I live in NZ but have a US shipping address so hopefully that won't cause any problems.

I will be mega peeved if Mount St decide that none of my CCs are good enough once the shoes actually come in!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Just came from Footcandy in Walnut Creek and besides not having any new goodies, I'm irritated with them...
> 
> Quick rant... When I walk in there carrying a Balenciaga or the like.. And wearing Louboutins the SAs nearly knock over one another to help me.. But on a day like this.. Gym clothes, Minkoff bag and sneakers... Spent 15 minutes in there and not even a hello? Are u kidding me? With as much money as they have seen me spend in all 3 of their locations and online, I'm ignored in sneakers? WTF?
> 
> Rant over... Back to new styles!!!



ewww   i HATE people like that!!!

and those knock-offs are pure disgusting


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> I think black is cooler anyway, more rock'n'roll.
> 
> Yes CL online only ship to US. I left a little note for them in the comments that I live in NZ but have a US shipping address so hopefully that won't cause any problems.
> 
> I will be mega peeved if Mount St decide that none of my CCs are good enough once the shoes actually come in!


lol fingers crossed everything will go smoothly for you 
Mount St contacted me and turned out they do have pumice Maggie 38 left and they put them on hold for me..however I have a major problem >.< I dont know how im gona pay for them..sigh..


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

hello ladies


so I am absolutely in love with the nude patent pigalles ( the ones rihanna is seen all over town with)..I read they are a new style..where can I find them..they´re not on the CL online shop?!

tia


----------



## BellaShoes

CL Hollywood/Beverly Hills has the nude patent pigalle


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

BellaShoes said:


> CL Hollywood/Beverly Hills has the nude patent pigalle


 

thank you! wish they were online somewhere as Im stuck in Europe


----------



## sophinette007

Do you know if the stores will receive some more Pumice 140 in December or later....I am really tempt to get the Pumice too but I just can't afford them this month, I need to wait december but I have picked the Black one first since I thought I would only buy the Black one....since it is a very popular style is there any hope that the stores will order some more stock?


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Alrighty ladies.... I am on the wait list for the Maggie 140mm.




Yaaaay *Bella*!


----------



## clothingguru

YAY *bella*! And it makes me mad that they treated you like that at Footcandy! There is nothing that makes me more mad than lack of customer service when your somewhere like that!


----------



## karwood

*Bibi 140 ostrich, $1565* has arrived to Madison Ave. 







*Cozak Booty blk calf $1045*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Kar* and *CG*! I just hope they work for my anti-rolando toes...

For those of you on the wait list online, how long did you have to wait to be 'confirmed' by an online specialist?


----------



## BellaShoes

*CG,* the real kicker at FootCandy this weekend was it was the SAME sales associate I just bought from two weeks ago!! WTF!?


----------



## Popsicool

SAs that treat potential customers like rubbish don't deserve your custom. Thank god for the internet or I'd still have to go to shops and wonder whether I've dressed well enough to be assisted with respect. 

Haven't hear back on my waitlist either, 22hrs but I guess it's the weekend in the US.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, It is Sunday.... hmmm, I wonder if I made it in?


----------



## joanniii

Popsicool said:


> SAs that treat potential customers like rubbish don't deserve your custom. Thank god for the internet or I'd still have to go to shops and wonder whether I've dressed well enough to be assisted with respect.
> 
> Haven't hear back on my waitlist either, 22hrs but I guess it's the weekend in the US.



P, I thought you had reserved a pair at Mount St? Or will it be an issue for you to pay with Amex hence wait-listing from US CL site? I called Mount St up last night and the SA also recommended to size 1/2 up because even though the Maggie is nappa leather, it's actually abit tougher than regular nappa leather so it won't stretch as much. But she said for ladies who have very narrow feet TTS would be fine. I still went 1/2 size up since we are the same size & you're also going 38


----------



## Popsicool

joanniii said:


> P, I thought you had reserved a pair at Mount St? Or will it be an issue for you to pay with Amex hence wait-listing from US CL site? I called Mount St up last night and the SA also recommended to size 1/2 up because even though the Maggie is nappa leather, it's actually abit tougher than regular nappa leather so it won't stretch as much. But she said for ladies who have very narrow feet TTS would be fine. I still went 1/2 size up since we are the same size & you're also going 38



Yeah I would definitely not risk TTS, I'm certain they look exactly like my Miss Clichy 140 (apart from the cool metal grill of course!) which are 38.

I'm too scared of missing out, that's why I put myself on both. :shame:

I sent Mount St my Visa details to reserve the spot on the waitlist and they didn't say anything about it so I'm not anticipating any problems. Better not be any or I will be .


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> *CG,* the real kicker at FootCandy this weekend was it was the SAME sales associate I just bought from two weeks ago!! WTF!?



OMG? That is even more retarded! That would make me furious!
That is completely unacceptable! Experiences like that make me not want to go back...or i go back to try them on at that store but buy online or somewhere else. Why give them the sale? 

*Kar:* Thanks for the pic of the boots!


----------



## Hanna_M

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> thank you! wish they were online somewhere as Im stuck in Europe



Motcomb St will have the Pigalle Plato 140 in nude patent.


----------



## erinmiyu

ahh! love the new cls on saks right now!

the loubis babes is so cute! like a mini tres decollete. i think this may sate my need for a closed-toe glitter shoe.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*erinmiyu* ^^ they are very cuteee


----------



## sophinette007

Yummie!  Thank you Hanna!
So if I have understood well, Pigalle Plato is a Pigalle 120 with a 20mm external plateform.Right?

Do you know if these will come in other colors like a blue patent or any color even if I would love a nude one! 



Hanna_M said:


> Motcomb St will have the Pigalle Plato 140 in nude patent.


----------



## Theren

Erin those are soo cute!!


----------



## terrablanca

erinmiyu said:


> ahh! love the new cls on saks right now!
> 
> the loubis babes is so cute! like a mini tres decollete. i think this may sate my need for a closed-toe glitter shoe.



wow these are super adorable!


----------



## Loubie22

Pigalle Plato in nude patent.... ;O I see a DIY strass project in my future.
I am sucker for nude!


----------



## label24

can you take a picture and show us?????? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




Hanna_M said:


> Motcomb St will have the Pigalle Plato 140 in nude patent.


----------



## Theren

Loubie22 said:


> Pigalle Plato in nude patent.... ;O I see a DIY strass project in my future.
> I am sucker for nude!


 
Once my wedges are done.. Im going to take on a studded/strass project.


----------



## Hanna_M

sophinette007 said:


> Yummie!  Thank you Hanna!
> So if I have understood well, Pigalle Plato is a Pigalle 120 with a 20mm external plateform.Right?
> 
> Do you know if these will come in other colors like a blue patent or any color even if I would love a nude one!



Yes, Pigalle 120 with platform, although I think it's only a 10mm external with 10mm internal from memory.

Only nude and black patent I'm sorry to say. At least at Motcomb St.


----------



## Hanna_M

label24 said:


> can you take a picture and show us?????? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Once I have them then yes - I'm on the waiting list as they were only on show for the private preview and no pictures were allowed. 

Can't wait to get the call to say they're in!


----------



## ceseeber

In doing my Ecotrash investigation, I found out that Montcomb will be getting them in Fuxia and Yellow,...I didn't even know they'd be coming out in materials other than the canvas


----------



## Alice1979

ceseeber said:


> In doing my Ecotrash investigation, I found out that Montcomb will be getting them in Fuxia and Yellow,...I didn't even know they'd be coming out in materials other than the canvas


 
 Fuxia and yellow? Do you have any pic? I'm interested in Ecotrash and wouldn't mind getting them from oversea.


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> Once my wedges are done.. Im going to take on a studded/strass project.


 
That is a really amazing idea! I am absolutely dying over the strass and spikes of one particular shoe that I will likely never own......


----------



## ceseeber

Alice1979 said:


> Fuxia and yellow? Do you have any pic? I'm interested in Ecotrash and wouldn't mind getting them from oversea.



no pictures yet, but will let you know as soon as I get some shoe porn


----------



## Alice1979

ceseeber said:


> no pictures yet, but will let you know as soon as I get some shoe porn


 
Thanks so much! Can't wait!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Erin, I was drooling over the Loubis Babes on the Saks website, myself. I wish I knew how they run. Otherwise it will be my taking my best guess on size. Those glitters are really cute, as are the Black/Nude patent.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the meridian blue crystals on the blue strass Fifis. All it did was confuse me more, because now I want to put this blue on my black patent No. Prive slingbacks. I wish I could make up my mind.


----------



## gymangel812

*Hanna_M* - what shoes are in your avatar? they're gorgeous!!


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *Kar* and *CG*! I just hope they work for my anti-rolando toes...
> 
> For those of you on the wait list online, how long did you have to wait to be 'confirmed' by an online specialist?



I got a reply this morning, Bella 



BellaShoes said:


> *CG,* the real kicker at FootCandy this weekend was it was the SAME sales associate I just bought from two weeks ago!! WTF!?



 i'm mad for you! get another SA if you (ever) come back to shop there, Bella!


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> That is a really amazing idea! I am absolutely dying over the strass and spikes of one particular shoe that I will likely never own......



I am addicted to the Pigallie Poutpori 120s but I honestly Dont have the $3000+ to pay for them atm.. so I thought of doing my own on a simple.


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> I am addicted to the Pigallie Poutpori 120s but I honestly Dont have the $3000+ to pay for them atm.. so I thought of doing my own on a simple.



I just couldn't justify spending three grand on that shoe, as beautiful as it may be.... I am just loving your DIY idea, though!


----------



## Jönathan

I think the black patent Shelly 90mm are pretty cute.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/shelley-patent.html


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> I just couldn't justify spending three grand on that shoe, as beautiful as it may be.... I am just loving your DIY idea, though!



As soon as I find a shoe to do it... its on lol!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Jönathan;17165684 said:
			
		

> I think the black patent Shelly 90mm are pretty cute.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/shelley-patent.html



yes, they're so cute!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Jönathan;17165684 said:
			
		

> I think the black patent Shelly 90mm are pretty cute.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/shelley-patent.html



I agree 
Am looking forward to see the framboise patent shelly 90 &#57431;


----------



## Hanna_M

gymangel812 said:


> *Hanna_M* - what shoes are in your avatar? they're gorgeous!!



Thank you. 

They're Alti 160s that I strassed in using Jet crystals.


----------



## sophinette007

I love them!!!!! Great job Hanna!



Hanna_M said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They're Alti 160s that I strassed in using Jet crystals.


----------



## nillacobain

Good morning ladies, any news about the *Mago*? BDF approves them as my wedding shoes, but I would like to buy them from EU. Thank you in advance!


----------



## erinmiyu

i have a long-term love-affair with tacky, but those attention booties are  to me.


----------



## karwood

*Peace of Shoe (LIMITED EDITION)*













Only 33 pairs  of these shoes were made. They cost $1495 and Louboutin is donating 100% of the proceed of these shoes  to Grameem foundation.  The shoes will only be available  in three boutiques: Miami, Beverly Hills and NYC.

They will be available in pink, lavender and champagne. Miami is getting lavender, NYC is getting champagne and BH is getting pink


----------



## LavenderIce

Theren said:


> I am addicted to the Pigallie Poutpori 120s but I honestly Dont have the $3000+ to pay for them atm.. so I thought of doing my own on a simple.



I've been trying to look at the details carefully when I saw them at the boutiques I went to last weekend and I've slated my black grease Pigalle 120s as the shoe to DIY.  If I go through with it.  I still have to finish my first DIY.  It's been going on three months now.  



erinmiyu said:


> i have a long-term love-affair with tacky, but those attention booties are  to me.



I love your long-term love-affair with tacky!  I love that you own it.    They're called attention, but the attention you get will not be positive.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

karwood said:


> *Peace of Shoe (LIMITED EDITION)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 33 pairs  of these shoes were made. They cost $1495 and Louboutin is donating 100% of the proceed of these shoes  to Grameem foundation.  The shoes will only be available  in three boutiques: Miami, Beverly Hills and NYC.
> 
> They will be available in pink, lavender and champagne. Miami is getting lavender, NYC is getting champagne and BH is getting pink




Oooh, I'm really loving these!  Shopping for a good cause - a win win situation!

*karwood* - do you know if that's beading trim or just another fabric?


----------



## karwood

LouboutinNerd said:


> Oooh, I'm really loving these!  Shopping for a good cause - a win win situation!
> 
> *karwood* - do you know if that's beading trim or just another fabric?





It is  hand-stitched embroidered Indian ribbon.

*I cannot believe I forgot to also post  that each pair  of the "Peace of Shoe" is numbered and signed by Msr. Louboutin!!!!*


----------



## MissPrivé

I'm so sad. :cry: I just got an e-mail from the CL website telling me that they're the only one to receive the denis in royal blue suede. I live in europe and have a european credit card but i also have a US address (my friend lives there), so i placed an order online, but now she told me they only accept US credit cards. I'm devastated that i can't get them. I can't buy anything the next year, that would've been a perfect last pair. I love them so much, i don't think i can get over it.


----------



## babyontheway

What- I didn't realize they would come in framboise!  Thanks for the info


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I agree
> Am looking forward to see the framboise patent shelly 90 &#57431;


----------



## compulsive

LavenderIce said:


> I've been trying to look at the details carefully when I saw them at the boutiques I went to last weekend and I've slated my *black grease Pigalle 120s *as the shoe to DIY.  If I go through with it.  I still have to finish my first DIY.  It's been going on three months now.



 Don't do it!


----------



## roussel

LavenderIce said:


> I've been trying to look at the details carefully when I saw them at the boutiques I went to last weekend and I've slated my black grease Pigalle 120s as the shoe to DIY.  If I go through with it.  I still have to finish my first DIY.  It's been going on three months now.



You have a pic Lav? I think I missed these in Vegas.


----------



## xiaoxiao

wow beautiful!! Do you have a pix of the lavender?  Thanks!




karwood said:


> *Peace of Shoe (LIMITED EDITION)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 33 pairs  of these shoes were made. They cost $1495 and Louboutin is donating 100% of the proceed of these shoes  to Grameem foundation.  The shoes will only be available  in three boutiques: Miami, Beverly Hills and NYC.
> 
> They will be available in pink, lavender and champagne. Miami is getting lavender, NYC is getting champagne and BH is getting pink


----------



## heatherB

^ Elise (?) has one on her blog: http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/

Sorry, I don't know how to post pics..


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> You have a pic Lav? I think I missed these in Vegas.





xiaoxiao said:


> wow beautiful!! Do you have a pix of the lavender?  Thanks!



Here is a picture of all three colors. The lavender, my favorite out of the three, is the one on the left. I also found out there will only be 10 in pink, 12 in champagne and 11 in lavender.:


----------



## Theren

LavenderIce said:


> I've been trying to look at the details carefully when I saw them at the boutiques I went to last weekend and I've slated my black grease Pigalle 120s as the shoe to DIY. If I go through with it. I still have to finish my first DIY. It's been going on three months now.


 
Im waiting on more crystals to finish my current diy passmule wedges.. but as soon as these are done i will be on the hunt!


----------



## LavenderIce

roussel said:


> You have a pic Lav? I think I missed these in Vegas.



Of the Pigalli?  I didn't see them in Vegas.  Vegas has the black Bridget's Back.  That's the one I was looking at there.



compulsive said:


> Don't do it!



I'm only at the thinking stage.  I may not go through with it for a long, long time, if I go through with it all.  I have my eye out for another DIY project and of course, I have to finish my current one first.  If it's any comfort, the heel will stay black grease.


----------



## roussel

Oh yeah I only saw those too.  I was quite disappointed with the selection in Vegas.  I didn't get to go to Saks and Neiman though.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

karwood said:


> It is  hand-stitched embroidered Indian ribbon.
> 
> *I cannot believe I forgot to also post  that each pair  of the "Peace of Shoe" is numbered and signed by Msr. Louboutin!!!!*



Thanks *karwood!!*


----------



## heatherB

ooo, lavendar is, by far, my favorite! Gorgeous 


karwood said:


> Here is a picture of all three colors. The lavender, my favorite out of the three, is the one on the left. I also found out there will only be 10 in pink, 12 in champagne and 11 in lavender.:


----------



## jeshika

i just got a call from the personal shopper and the (black) maggie 140s have been delivered to the warehouse and they will be entered into the system shortly!  she has been calling everyone on the WL to see if they would like to pre-order so ladies... if you want them, you better get them! she told me they only have a couple in each size!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> i just got a call from the personal shopper and the (black) maggie 140s have been delivered to the warehouse and they will be entered into the system shortly! she has been calling everyone on the WL to see if they would like to pre-order so ladies... if you want them, you better get them! she told me they only have a couple in each size!


 
WHERE!?!?!?


----------



## LavenderIce

roussel said:


> Oh yeah I only saw those too.  I was quite disappointed with the selection in Vegas.  I didn't get to go to Saks and Neiman though.



You didn't miss anything.  Neither had any new styles.  I was hoping Saks would have the Maggies when I was there last week, but they didn't have them.  NM didn't have anything too exciting either.


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


> WHERE!?!?!?


 

yeah Where????? In Europe the Maggies 140 are expected for end of december but if it is sooner I don't mind


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> WHERE!?!?!?


the cl online site.


----------



## jenayb

^ Oh.


----------



## yazziestarr

cl online customer service: 888-856-8247


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## yazziestarr

I just realized in typed the # wrong...its correct now.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> WHERE!?!?!?



Sorry *jenay*, i was a little caught up at work. i meant the cl online store... she said they would be charged tomorrow and on their way shortly!

thanks *yazzie* for responding!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... is something coming your way?!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The Peace of Shoe is gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*... is something coming your way?!?





Maybe. I still haven't decided if these can at least temporarily take the place of my UHG, the old Maggie. 

I'm honestly debating purchasing the 140 from NM when it comes in, that way if on the off chance they simply do not work out, I can return for a full refund should I so choose. It isn't as if I don't buy enough CLs, but something about the boutiques' store credit only policy always puts me a bit on edge when ordering a style I'm not familiar with, KWIM? I do want to thank you and Yaz for the info, though.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Maybe. I still haven't decided if these can at least temporarily take the place of my UHG, the old Maggie.
> 
> I'm honestly debating purchasing the 140 from NM when it comes in, that way if on the off chance they simply do not work out, I can return for a full refund should I so choose. It isn't as if I don't buy enough CLs, but something about the boutiques' store credit only policy always puts me a bit on edge when ordering a style I'm not familiar with, KWIM? I do want to thank you and Yaz for the info, though.



oh... but this is from the online store so you can return it for a full refund. they are running free shipping on all ground orders too... 

immajustsayyyinnnnn....


----------



## BellaShoes

Well ladies, I did receive the call for the wait list on the Maggies and I passed. I just do not think the style/toe box will work for me sad but true.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> oh... but this is from the online store so you can return it for a full refund. they are running free shipping on all ground orders too...
> 
> immajustsayyyinnnnn....



 

(Somewhere... across the city of Scottsdale... DBF senses something is amiss... )


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Well ladies, I did receive the call for the wait list on the Maggies and I passed. I just do not think the style/toe box will work for me sad but true.



Really?? 

Why is that? What finally made you decide that it wouldn't work?


----------



## BellaShoes

You know, I just am nervous about the similarity to the Rolando. I had four pairs at one point, all of which I bought at full price and after one wear sold for a fraction... it's a waste of money for me... there are so many other styles that love my feet... just not from the Ro family.


----------



## jenayb

^^ That makes sense, and you know I actually thought of that, too. I tried on a pair of Rolandos the day I bought my studded VPs at Saks, and I remember thinking that they weren't so bad, but I'm not sure how they are for extended periods of time.


----------



## BellaShoes

I had one very bad experience in Rolandos where I was literally sitting in a corner at Saks because my foot and lower leg cramped so bad, I could not move... not good and not worth $895.. KWIM? ush:


----------



## jenayb

^ That happened to me once in my suede Biancas at the mall once! Not a good feeling, and I do not blame you for passing on the Maggies in that case.


----------



## BellaShoes

It's okay, I am on a very special wait list..... :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

^^  ^^


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## jenayb

Hmm... On the topic of the comfort/wearability/fit of the New Maggie, I think it's interesting to note that 2 pairs have popped up on the bay in the last two days. I wonder if we'll see more start to pop up...

(Albeit the fact that some sellers may have snatched pairs up at retail only to resell for a profit online...)


----------



## BellaShoes

I know a lovely TPF'er sold her Pumice 160mm merely to fund another fabulous purchase outside of a CL Boutique versus returning for a CL store credit.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I saw that, and I nearly purchased them myself but I wasn't sure on the sizing... They ended up going to a good home in the end.


----------



## alyssa08

aww I love the peace of shoe in champagne; too bad they are a limited-edition type deal.


----------



## jenayb

alyssa08 said:


> aww I love the peace of shoe in champagne; too bad they are a limited-edition type deal.



Why? You can still buy them...


----------



## ceseeber

BellaShoes said:


> Well ladies, I did receive the call for the wait list on the Maggies and I passed. I just do not think the style/toe box will work for me sad but true.


 

...being reasonable is good. The long term consequences of wearing ill fitting shoes would be no fun...now how long must we patiently wait for your secret special shoes?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Ceseeber*, I promise you will only have to wait about 15 minutes longer than me 

It will go something like this....

1. Bella gets 'the call'
2. Bella buys
3. Bella receives
4. Bella posts!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella *- I would wait until you can try the Maggie on in store. I will say that I cannot wear the Rolando or any of the Rolando type styles, but I found the Maggie toe box to be very wearable and actually relatively comfortable as far as my CLs go.

You may be pleasantly surprised! But in the meantime, can't wait to see what pair you have in the works!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Surly... That is what I will do....

Hopefully my special goody will be in soon!


----------



## clothingguru

Bella: Sad to hear the maggies are a no go but good choice if you had tones of problems with rolando's 
Jenay: You going to jump on the maggie train possibly?


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm really thinking about it, CG! The only thing holding me back is the inability to try them on...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks CG... Do you think SCP still has the fabulous Cranberry LP in a 39?


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks CG... Do you think SCP still has the fabulous Cranberry LP in a 39?



If they don't Dallas has some.


----------



## BellaShoes

Really? What do you think Cranberry or Frambroise Patent LP?


----------



## compulsive

^ Framboise


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Really? What do you think Cranberry or Frambroise Patent LP?



It depends on what you're after.  I haven't seen the Framboise patent IRL, but from the pictures it reminds me of the Barbie pink patent, except less metallic.  I like the cramberry better in this case.  I'm not a pink person, so that might be it.  I think the patent might be too much pink.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies... 

*Lav*, that is my fear... too pink! I just love CG's LPeeps!! Cranberry may be the better choice for me.. CG, I know you love yours... are they very wearable (comfort/ease wise)?


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> It's okay, I am on a very special wait list..... :ninja:


 ooo special waitlist..could it be the LE Peace of Shoes?


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Hmm... On the topic of the comfort/wearability/fit of the New Maggie, I think it's interesting to note that 2 pairs have popped up on the bay in the last two days. I wonder if we'll see more start to pop up...
> 
> (Albeit the fact that some sellers may have snatched pairs up at retail only to resell for a profit online...)



*Jenay* are u thinking of getting the 140? even though things didn't turn out well with my pumice Maggie but the only good thing I got out of it is going 1/2 size up for 140 is probably better than TTS..the TTS 37.5 that I got fits perfectly but the calf leather is quite tough and I doubt it would stretch much so in the long term 38 will be more comfortable..So I am now down for a 38 Black Maggie..counting down the days =)


----------



## BellaShoes

Nope :ninja:


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks CG... Do you think SCP still has the fabulous Cranberry LP in a 39?



YESS! In fact i will inquire about it for you! Thats how much you will love these! P.s. they are a tad bit darker in cranberry than the picture. Just so you know. Under the light tho, they are very close to the shade in the picture. And they are my most favorite shoe!!!!  Im crazy about them! And they are the comfiest shoe ever!!!!!! 

AND OMG what special list!!!?????

*Jenay:* What size are you


----------



## clothingguru

^ And personally bella...i prefer the NAPPA in Framboise or Cranberry to the Patent. Its just so much more JUICY and soft IRL!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay* are u thinking of getting the 140? even though things didn't turn out well with my pumice Maggie but the only good thing I got out of it is going 1/2 size up for 140 is probably better than TTS..the TTS 37.5 that I got fits perfectly but the calf leather is quite tough and I doubt it would stretch much so in the long term 38 will be more comfortable..So I am now down for a 38 Black Maggie..counting down the days =)



Yes I am definitely considering the 140. I'm just not sure if I should go with my Bianca size or my Rolando size.... 



clothingguru said:


> YESS! In fact i will inquire about it for you! Thats how much you will love these! P.s. they are a tad bit darker in cranberry than the picture. Just so you know. Under the light tho, they are very close to the shade in the picture. And they are my most favorite shoe!!!!  Im crazy about them! And they are the comfiest shoe ever!!!!!!
> 
> AND OMG what special list!!!?????
> 
> *Jenay:* What size are you



Hi lovely! I'm a 38-39....


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* Your wanting the 140's ...i missed that point. I have the 160's in size 38.5 and can ship them to you to try on if you like? Dont know if that will help any now because i missed that small (140) point.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Yes I am definitely considering the 140. I'm just not sure if I should go with my Bianca size or my Rolando size....


Did you go down 1/2 size like other ladies here for your Bianca? I have very flat narrow feet but even I feel the need to go 1/2 size up from my TTS for the 140 (the fit of 140 is different from the 160) so I think you would either need to go TTS or up but def not down


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> YESS! In fact i will inquire about it for you! Thats how much you will love these! P.s. they are a tad bit darker in cranberry than the picture. Just so you know. Under the light tho, they are very close to the shade in the picture. And they are my most favorite shoe!!!!  Im crazy about them! And they are the comfiest shoe ever!!!!!!
> 
> AND OMG what special list!!!?????
> 
> *Jenay:* What size are you



Yes please!! LADY PEEP in Cranberrry SIZE 39


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *Jenay:* Your wanting the 140's ...i missed that point. I have the 160's in size 38.5 and can ship them to you to try on if you like? Dont know if that will help any now because i missed that small (140) point.



You would really do that!? Bek that is amazing of you to offer. 

Is the sizing very different between the two?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Did you go down 1/2 size like other ladies here for your Bianca? I have very flat narrow feet but even I feel the need to go 1/2 size up from my TTS for the 140 (the fit of 140 is different from the 160) so I think you would either need to go TTS or up but def not down



Nope. I took my tts (my new simple size) in my Biancas and use a heel grip in every pair. I can't stand even the least bit of toe smoosh. 

I really appreciate your advice btw!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> You would really do that!? Bek that is amazing of you to offer.
> 
> Is the sizing very different between the two?



Well i went down .5 size in the 160's and the girls here are saying that they are going up .5 size i believe in the 140's? The 160's are so high that i thought going down .5 size would be good. Which it was because i wore them to a wedding last week and they stretched out a bit! Because the leather is soft on them! (But then another confusing point...most TPF girls went TTS in the 160's?) VEry confusing sizing tips! Sorry i wish i had better.

Thats why i am willing to send mine to you if you like 
And no worries at all! 

*Bella:* Im ON IT!!!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Well i went down .5 size in the 160's and the girls here are saying that they are going up .5 size i believe in the 140's? The 160's are so high that i thought going down .5 size would be good. Which it was because i wore them to a wedding last week and they stretched out a bit! Because the leather is soft on them! (But then another confusing point...most TPF girls went TTS in the 160's?) VEry confusing sizing tips! Sorry i wish i had better.
> 
> Thats why i am willing to send mine to you if you like
> And no worries at all!
> 
> *Bella:* Im ON IT!!!!



Lol. Super confusing! I think we are the same size judging by what I see in your siggy... 

How are the 160s to walk in? Did you die at the wedding?


----------



## immashoesaddict

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Ceseeber*, I promise you will only have to wait about 15 minutes longer than me
> 
> It will go something like this....
> 
> 1. Bella gets 'the call'
> 2. Bella buys
> 3. Bella receives
> 4. Bella posts!!!!


 

ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! 

Bella - i think your reasoning with the maggies make sense , i love the maggie style but a) i cant try in store b) my feetsies hates any styles that has rolando toe box


----------



## indi3r4

I'm still waiting for the call..  and That peace of shoe is dreamy! 

Bella, can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Lol. Super confusing! I think we are the same size judging by what I see in your siggy...
> 
> How are the 160s to walk in? Did you die at the wedding?



They actually are not that bad! I have the Luly's in 160 as well so i think i got some practice with them. And i find the Luly's harder to walk in because they have no platform barely. But the Maggies Have a platform so to me its similar to walking in 140's -with a bit discomfort (because its similar to rolando squash feet style.) Honestly they are not that bad at all! 

*KAR:* thank you so much for the Intel on the Peace Shoe. They are beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> They actually are not that bad! I have the Luly's in 160 as well so i think i got some practice with them. And i find the Luly's harder to walk in because they have no platform barely. But the Maggies Have a platform so to me its similar to walking in 140's -with a bit discomfort (because its similar to rolando squash feet style.) Honestly they are not that bad at all!
> 
> *KAR:* thank you so much for the Intel on the Peace Shoe. They are beautiful!



Hmm! Do you find that the heel "bends" at all when you walk? My Miss Fasts do that every single time I wear them. So annoying, but I attribute it to the heel height.


----------



## clothingguru

^ yes they do a little bit. I really have to walk proper to not have the heel bend. Thats the only thing that makes me cringe because i feel like it might snap off! and i would DIE if that happened!!!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> ^ yes they do a little bit. I really have to walk proper to not have the heel bend. Thats the only thing that makes me cringe because i feel like it might snap off! and i would DIE if that happened!!!!





I would die, too!!!


----------



## jeshika

indi3r4 said:


> I'm still waiting for the call..  and That peace of shoe is dreamy! :girlysigh:
> 
> Bella, can't wait to see what you end up with!



*indi*, they didn't receive all the sizes at once... it took her a second to check if she had my size at the warehouse... so maybe that's why they didn't call.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I would die, too!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*JESHIKA:* I want to see some reveals


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> *JESHIKA:* I want to see some reveals



bahahahahaha... soon!!!!! i have more coming... they will be revealed together!


----------



## clothingguru

^ I want to see them! Ok Ok i will wait for a bigger reveal  I like those!!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Ahh i'm so jealous of you ladies! I have to wait for all my new pairs until early next year! Most of my pre-orders are coming from US boutiques and to save the enormous international shipping fees they're going to a lovely friend of mine. He will bring them to me next year. I can't wait!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

LavenderIce said:


> I've been trying to look at the details carefully when I saw them at the boutiques I went to last weekend and I've slated my *black grease Pigalle 120s* as the shoe to DIY.  If I go through with it.  I still have to finish my first DIY.  It's been going on three months now.





compulsive said:


> Don't do it!



^ agreed!!!   *Lav*, put the *Black Grease* (  ) down, and step away....


----------



## sophinette007

I do understand your point of view, Rolando hurts!!!! But these are more a Miss Clichy shape. I have try them and compare to my Miss Clichy which is a Declic shape. But I must said it is a little bit narrower but definitely not a Rolando! Size up 0.5 and you won't have any problem if you change your mind. 



BellaShoes said:


> You know, I just am nervous about the similarity to the Rolando. I had four pairs at one point, all of which I bought at full price and after one wear sold for a fraction... it's a waste of money for me... there are so many other styles that love my feet... just not from the Ro family.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone here have both the Rolando and the Maggie? Maybe you could do a comparison pic with both next to each other and post it here so the ladies here could get a better idea of the difference.


----------



## 5elle

I don't have both but I've compared both (and used to own Laponos which are Rolando toe box). The Rolando toe box is very structured - it has a defined point and squared off sides. The Maggie toebox is more of a dome - like the Clichy as has been said. The metal cap does provide extra structure though at the very top (I imagine if you have the kind of toes that go right into the top of the box that this might be an issue).

I would love to see comparison pictures too, and maybe with an Alti or Declic as well.


----------



## phiphi

kuromi-chan said:


> ^ agreed!!!  *Lav*, put the *Black Grease* (  ) down, and step away....


 
*lav*!! i agree with Vee and T! pleaaaase! * begs *

*bella *love when the :ninja: comes out to play!!

the peace of shoe is out of this world!


----------



## mal

^^^Right? Don't mess with the Grease


----------



## karwood

Here are comparison pictures of my aqua python Rolandos and Maggie (these are last year's Maggie, both of my New Maggies are currently at the cobbler). Both toebox of the Rolando and Maggie have the "pinched" tip, however there is a difference. Seen in the pics,the toebox of the Rolando are bit more narrow and triangular than the Maggie. The toebox of the Maggie are bit more oval and wider. Personally, I find the toebox of the Rolando to be quite torturous on my feet and it would be miracle if I could last more than 30 mins in these shoes without yelling "Mercy! Get these evil shoes off my feet". On the other hand, the Maggies are far more tolerable. I have worn my Maggie for hours with no  pain or numbness on my toes.

I honestly think anybody who is interested in the Maggie, should try to go to  a store or boutique and try them on for fit. How the Maggie fits on one person does not necessarily mean that is how it is going to fit on everybody else.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you so much *karwood*!!


----------



## jenayb

*Karwood*, thank you for posting. I think that info will be incredibly helpful to those of us who are currently on the fence about whether or not to take the plunge into the new Maggies.


----------



## LavenderIce

For those lusting for the beige nappa MBBs, here's the beige VP spike from Madison $1195


----------



## Alice1979

Here are some of the comparison pics of Rolando (37), old Maggie (36.5), and new Maggie (36). I'm not keeping the new Maggies. For the longest time, I coulnd't decide between two sizes, 36.5 and 36. I was literally walking out of 36.5 at the store, therefore I went with 36. But with 36, the ball of my right foot (my bigger foot) is literally killing me. I suppose I could pad 36.5 or stretch 36, but I really have no patience for either 
















New Maggie vs Rolando. Karwood is right. Each shoe fits each person differently. I don't really have a problem with Rolando style. I didn't like them at first, not because of the discomfort, but because of how much toe cleavage they show. The new Maggie is more comparable to the Rolando. It's cut narrower than the old Maggie.


----------



## NANI1972

OY! Lavender why must you do this to me?


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> OY! Lavender why must you do this to me?



Sharing is caring.  I'm only trying to help.


----------



## Alice1979

Here are more pics.











And here's the comparison pic of the old vs the new Maggie. I found the toe box of the new much narrower than the old. Also the new has higher cut, therefore shows less toe cleavage than the old.






I do like the look of the new Maggie, but I like the fit of the old Maggie much much better. I guess life is a big dilemma.


----------



## LavenderIce

kuromi-chan said:


> ^ agreed!!!   *Lav*, put the *Black Grease* (  ) down, and step away....





phiphi said:


> *lav*!! i agree with Vee and T! pleaaaase! * begs *





mal said:


> ^^^Right? Don't mess with the Grease



You girls can relax.  I'm still working on my first DIY, my smoked topaz LC.  I've got a second project in mind.  I probably won't get to the Grease.  It's a distant thought, nothing that I'm set on.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Alice* & *karwood* you girls rock for posting your comparison pics!


----------



## NANI1972

LavenderIce said:


> Sharing is caring. I'm only trying to help.


 
Hehe!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lav*, thanks so much for the new CL pics. Do you know if the studs on the beige VP spike are silver or gold? I'm hoping for gold, but I can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't tell either.  I'll send it to you.


----------



## NANI1972

If they are gold I'm gonna be in twuobbbble.


----------



## phiphi

*lav* - tee hee!! thank you for posting the picture of beige nappa. so dreamy!
*kar & alice* - those are great comparison pictures! thanks ladies!


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> If they are gold I'm gonna be in twuobbbble.


 
Same here


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> Same here



ditto 

thanks for the photo *lav*!


----------



## clothingguru

*Miss Prive*: So sorry that you dont get your goodies till next year...BUT when you do...IT will be A HUGE reveal of goodies!!!!! Cant wait! 

*Lavender:* OY my...im going to be broke! Thank you for the beautiful pic of the beige studded VP! I really like that beige!  GOOD SIGN FOR THE MBB's!


----------



## MadameElle

Hello ladies. I was wondering about those beige VP spikes.  Are they currently available at Madison?


----------



## LavenderIce

MadameElle said:


> Hello ladies. I was wondering about those beige VP spikes.  Are they currently available at Madison?



Yes.


----------



## SassySarah

I am drooling over the beige VP spikes.  Anyone know if they run large like the black VP spikes?

Also I got an email about my wait list for the Maggie, they said at 2 pm they were going live with inventory on the CL site so I needed to call to get mine before then.


----------



## gymangel812

omg those beige spikes!! 

what do you think the chances of spiked VPs, altis, or cloud neouds going on sale? i don't know whether to wait to see what goes on sale or get the VPs....

why did they have to raise the price of studded VPs!?!?


----------



## compulsive

^ Very slim seeing that the spiked Altis and CN's are practically sold out.


----------



## indypup

I think it will be more a matter of _finding_ them come sale time, regardless of whether or not they go on sale.  I recall the studded VP's selling out of the Saks here, but then someone posted here that they saw a lone pair on sale at their store.  I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## MissPrivé

*LavenderIce* Are the black studded VPs also already available at Madison? 

*clothingguru* Thank you!  I will definitely do a huge reveal once they arrive. I also didn't update my collection thread since june so it's gonna be an even bigger reveal!


----------



## compulsive

^ I'm not *Lav* but yes. They received their shipment of the black studded VPs the first week of November.


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies when I was on the phone today with the online CL store I asked about the MBB in beige.  They are currently at the "studio" and pictures are being taken, the rep I spoke with said he has seen them in person and they are gorgeous.  He said they are the same soft leather like the black MBB.  The best I could get since there's no stock photo yet is a photo showing the beige color.  I added myself to the wait list (just in case) and he said they would email/call as soon as they were available.  Here is the picture of the beige.


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> *Lav*, thanks so much for the new CL pics. Do you know if the studs on the beige VP spike are silver or gold? I'm hoping for gold, but I can't really tell from the pic.



Jeffrey just emailed and confirmed that the spikes are silver.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *karwood*and *alice* for the comparison pics!


----------



## clothingguru

SassySarah said:


> Ladies when I was on the phone today with the online CL store I asked about the MBB in beige.  They are currently at the "studio" and pictures are being taken, the rep I spoke with said he has seen them in person and they are gorgeous.  He said they are the same soft leather like the black MBB.  The best I could get since there's no stock photo yet is a photo showing the beige color.  I added myself to the wait list (just in case) and he said they would email/call as soon as they were available.  Here is the picture of the beige.



OMG OMG OMG! Currently in the studio! I SOOO hope i get called for these off the wait list!!!!!!! Thanks for the info Sassy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Lav* and *CG*!!!! I got myself a little *somethin' somethin' *coming next week :ninja:


----------



## SassySarah

My Maggies 160 in Pumice just arrived and I got them from another lovely TPF'er in my TTS 39.  Just for reference they are a tad big for me with heel slippage.  I'm going to see if padding will help if not I may have to figure something else out.  The online CL store said the 160 runs bigger than the 140, I hope they're right about this!


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> Jeffrey just emailed and confirmed that the spikes are silver.


 
Thanks. Guess my temptation is removed


----------



## PyAri

LavenderIce said:


> For those lusting for the beige nappa MBBs, here's the beige VP spike from Madison $1195


 Jesus!! If only those spikes were gold.


----------



## MissPrivé

compulsive said:


> ^ I'm not *Lav* but yes. They received their shipment of the black studded VPs the first week of November.


 
Thank you! I'm just asking because i wrote them a mail and they responded to me, that my size (35.5) will arrive early next year and they would contact me once they arrive. I guess they're sold out in my size


----------



## Aikandy

That would definitely be the hotness!  





PyAri said:


> Jesus!! If only those spikes were gold.


----------



## calisurf

Hanna_M said:


> There was a pair of Royal Blue Watersnake Bananas which are very pretty and also a matching clutch bag. In the look book I saw Altadamas in black (patent I think) and I think roccia python (spelling?).



Such great intel!  Does anyone know anything more about the RB Bananas?

Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> Thanks. Guess my temptation is removed


 
Me too! Maybe that will be his next round of Spikes, gold!


----------



## Alice1979

NM just recieved a shipment of their cruise collection and this is the one in Houston:

Lady Peep Sling mini glitter black and gold
Lady Peep Sling multi patent jade/yellow/white
Maleva beige
Maralena
Atalanta tan brown
Maudissima black and nude patent


----------



## BellaShoes

^ MN or NM?


----------



## Alice1979

Sorry, I changed it. It's NM as in Neiman Marcus.


----------



## calisurf

Alice1979 said:


> NM just recieved a shipment of their cruise collection and this is the one in Houston:
> 
> Lady Peep Sling mini glitter black and gold
> Lady Peep Sling multi patent jade/yellow/white
> Maleva beige
> Maralena
> Atalanta tan brown
> Maudissima black and nude patent



Thanks!  

I have been stalking the Malevas!


----------



## Alice1979

Alice1979 said:


> NM just recieved a shipment of their cruise collection and this is the one in Houston:
> 
> Lady Peep Sling mini glitter black and gold
> Lady Peep Sling multi patent jade/yellow/white
> Maleva beige
> Maralena
> Atalanta tan brown
> Maudissima black and nude patent


 
My mistake, NM received MC glitter lady peep sling, not gold. They've also got the tie dye VP in pink and blue. Here are the pics my SA sent me.


----------



## calisurf

hello pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella:*  CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM!!!!!!! 
*Sassy:* Oh no. Yes i went down .5 size in the 160 and they fit me perfectly! I hope you can make them work hun as they are gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> My mistake, NM received MC glitter lady peep sling, not gold. They've also got the tie dye VP in pink and blue. Here are the pics my SA sent me.


 
Could you PM me your SA's info by chance? I want to know what's up with all that leopard I see in the background!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Could you PM me your SA's info by chance? I want to know what's up with all that leopard I see in the background!!



One of those in the background is the black python Fruiti Fruiti with leopard bow.  I had to squint to make sure it wasn't a MBP.


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Could you PM me your SA's info by chance? I want to know what's up with all that leopard I see in the background!!


 
I could PM you, but my SA doesn't do emails (I know, crazy right?). I can help you with the leopards you see in the second pic. From left to right, Fruitti Fruitti, VP pony luxor, and Passiflore pony and black patent.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> One of those in the background is the black python *Fruiti Fruiti* with leopard bow. *I had to squint to make sure it wasn't a MBP*.


 


Alice1979 said:


> I could PM you, but my SA doesn't do emails (I know, crazy right?). I can help you with the leopards you see in the second pic. From left to right, *Fruitti Fruitti*, VP pony luxor, and Passiflore pony and black patent.


 
Hehe, wishful thinking on my part, right??? 

Thank you, Alice! That is a little crazy, but I suppose telephone contact is much more personal than a random email! I am so heavily reliant on email communication that it isn't even funny!


----------



## MadameElle

Hi *Karwood*...do you have Jeffrey's direct email?  Please PM me if you do.  Thanks in advance.

I called Madison and spoke to some girl re: the beige VP spikes and she wasn't very helpful and her tone had an 'attitude' like she did not want to help me.




karwood said:


> Jeffrey just emailed and confirmed that the spikes are silver.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*alice* which NM is this? i want the Amber. & do you know if the Amber in the photo is mini glitter or crystal?


----------



## compulsive

^ I'm not Alice but it's the NM in Houston and the Amber's in the picture are strass.


----------



## Alice1979

RedBottomLover said:


> *alice* which NM is this? i want the Amber. & do you know if the Amber in the photo is mini glitter or crystal?


 
It's the NM in Houston Galleria. The Amber in the photo is the one with the crystals, so the Amber Strass. Also, my SA told me the whole time they only got one pair of Amber in last week, and IIRC it's a size 39 or 39.5.


----------



## yazziestarr

oh the Biege spike VPs 


This may be old news already but just incase barneys NYC is getting the MBBs in Black, Framboise and Beige...they said beginning of Jan.


----------



## indi3r4

Hmmmm.. I don't see the black Maggie up online anymore.. Are they out? They haven't call me 
Will any of the boutique receive the 140?


----------



## Popsicool

indi3r4 said:


> Hmmmm.. I don't see the black Maggie up online anymore.. Are they out? They haven't call me
> Will any of the boutique receive the 140?



Hollywood will. Not sure if any others, that's the one that the online shop SA put me onto.


----------



## indi3r4

Thanks Popsicool! do they have a wait list over there too? I'm gonna try to call them tomorrow..


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> *Bella:*  CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM!!!!!!!
> *Sassy:* Oh no. Yes i went down .5 size in the 160 and they fit me perfectly! I hope you can make them work hun as they are gorgeous!



Thank you CG... I hope I can rock them like you!


----------



## SassySarah

indi3r4 said:


> Hmmmm.. I don't see the black Maggie up online anymore.. Are they out? They haven't call me
> Will any of the boutique receive the 140?



They emailed and called me today.  The customer service rep said they only received very few pairs and not each size today either.  I took a 39.5 and right after my 160's arrived and they were big, so I got worried and called right back and asked if I could switch to 39.  He said he had just rung mine up and sold the other 39 so they were already out.  I hope the 140's do run small as he said, we shall see!


----------



## indi3r4

I guess they're getting it little by little.. I was worried because it seems that everyone gotten the call but me.. thanks Sassy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sassy!! You got my released 39.5's!! I was first on the list... hope they work for you!


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella *that's so funny!!!  I had an email at 8:54 am saying they reserved them for me!?  I am worried they will feel big now.  I think this cold weather has made my feet shrink, seriously.


----------



## BellaShoes

They emailed me yesterday and I said 'no thank you'... please release them into the wild


----------



## SassySarah

Awww thank you *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

I just love knowing you were next up!


----------



## BellaShoes

Same thing happened with our lovely Karwood's purple Biancas! They called me and I passed... and then Karwood got the call!  tPF is a wicked big CL contingency!


----------



## SassySarah

Keeping it in the family :lolots:
*Purple *Biancas 
I had to pry myself away from the keyboard to not hit BIN when I saw those listed... I already have purple patent Ron Rons and VP's, but the Biancas...


----------



## BellaShoes

And they look fantastic on Karwood!


----------



## Theren

Purple biancas... I swoon! I am currently sticking to my three pairs in my signature as I have strayed twice in the past week.. O.o


----------



## indypup

I LOVE the pink tie dye VP!

Aaaand I'm two pages behind.  *Sassy*, I hope your black Maggies fit!  How big are the 160's on you?


----------



## Popsicool

indi3r4 said:


> Thanks Popsicool! do they have a wait list over there too? I'm gonna try to call them tomorrow..



Not sure, probably! I got passed on from the CL online shop waitlist because they don't accept non-US credit cards and the boutiques do. I tried to pry some information out of the boutique SA but no word yet.


*Sassy* if you are 39 TTS then those should be perfect. Reports so far are pointing to 1/2 up.


----------



## SassySarah

indypup said:


> I LOVE the pink tie dye VP!
> 
> Aaaand I'm two pages behind.  *Sassy*, I hope your black Maggies fit!  How big are the 160's on you?



Thanks Indy. I'd say the 160 is a half size large.


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh my geebus..yolanda spike in Nude!


----------



## indi3r4

^seriously!!  first vp now yolanda.. how do i decide?! ush:


----------



## PANda_USC

^you saw nude vps with spikes?!?!?!!? I was gonna get the yolandas because I thought I missed the nude studded vp boat..


----------



## compulsive

*Panda*  The studded yolandas & VPs are beige!


----------



## PANda_USC

^still beautiful, meow!! Thank you for the clarification cutie! ^_^


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> *Panda*  The studded yolandas & VPs are beige!




What's the difference between nude and beige is beige darker than nude whatever color those are I am really liking them the color looks richer to me than my nude clou noeuds or is it just the lighting?


----------



## carlinha

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> What's the difference between nude and beige is beige darker than nude whatever color those are I am really liking them the color looks richer to me than my nude clou noeuds or is it just the lighting?



i love them!  they do look richer to me, like more honey colored???


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> i love them!  they do look richer to me, like more honey colored???




I know I wonder if the new Mbbs will be that color , Sassy posted a swatch but I can't tell  gosh if I only had some extra money  there's so many things I want


----------



## carlinha

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I know I wonder if the new Mbbs will be that color , Sassy posted a swatch but I can't tell  gosh if I only had some extra money  there's so many things I want



the new MBB will be that color hun.... it's the beige nappa!!! 

i know what you mean about the money tree.... i want about 5 pairs of shoes right now and i can't get them all


----------



## sophinette007

Ok Ladies! It is my turn to convince you that Maggies aren't like Rolando!
For *Bella, 5elle and Roxane2007* a special dedication 
They are like Miss Clichy so a kind of Declic Shape!
here The Pomice Maggies 140(my DH have made this present for my birthday) with Nude Kid Miss Clichy 140 and Alti pumps 140! Enjoy!

And Pomice is a neutral color but as you can see definitely not a Nude Kid.
My TTS is 38 and for the Maggies 140 I have taken 38.5( 0.5 size up) and they fit perfectly! It is the same size that I took for MC 140 and Alti pumps 140 so an additional proof there are similar....I hope that's help the ladies who have been afraid to pick another rolando shape, to fall totally in love with Maggies
Since you know my love for MC you can understand my addiction to Maggies


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Sweet Sophi, thank you for this comparison ,,
You convinced me to go 0.5 size up as i did for my Eugenia ..
Thank you and Congrats on such a special pair


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thanks *Sophinette *


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> Ok Ladies! It is my turn to convince you that Maggies aren't like Rolando!
> For *Bella, 5elle and Roxane2007* a special dedication
> They are like Miss Clichy so a kind of Declic Shape!
> here The Pomice Maggies 140(my DH have made this present for my birthday) with Nude Kid Miss Clichy 140 and Alti pumps 140! Enjoy!
> 
> And Pomice is a neutral color but as you can see definitely not a Nude Kid.
> My TTS is 38 and for the Maggies 140 I have taken 38.5( 0.5 size up) and they fit perfectly! It is the same size that I took for MC 140 and Alti pumps 140 so an additional proof there are similar....I hope that's help the ladies who have been afraid to pick another rolando shape, to fall totally in love with Maggies
> Since you know my love for MC you can understand my addiction to Maggies


congrats Sophinette! =) you finally got the 140..Which boutique did you get them from?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Regarding the *Phython  Batik* ?
Is it coming in other style other than the Lady Peep ?
Any info is much appreciated Ladies.

TIA "


----------



## sophinette007

I get them for the Madrid store



pixiesparkle said:


> congrats Sophinette! =) you finally got the 140..Which boutique did you get them from?


----------



## Elise499

For those who are interested I was at the JJR boutique yesterday, I saw pink suede Bianca, Bridget's Back in lace and suede and framboise Simple Pump (I'm not sure of the style) 

I saw some S/S 2011 styles, there will be jade patent and yellow patent Pigalle.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Elise499 said:


> For those who are interested I was at the JJR boutique yesterday, I saw pink suede Bianca, Bridget's Back in lace and suede and framboise Simple Pump (I'm not sure of the style)
> 
> I saw some S/S 2011 styles, there will be jade patent and yellow patent Pigalle.



thanks for the info Elise!! BB in lace and suede..sounds nice..and framboise simple pump


----------



## nillacobain

What style is this?  #*61* 

I just love the color!


----------



## RedBottomLover

WHAT IS THIS???? Someone posted it in the CL Styles for 2011.


----------



## pixiesparkle

RedBottomLover said:


> WHAT IS THIS???? Someone posted it in the CL Styles for 2011.


I dont know the name but Elise mentioned earlier that its kinda the dorcet style of Maggie..ive seen a pic of this same style somewhere else but it has some bling bling  when i find pics ill post


----------



## LavenderIce

Boulima



RedBottomLover said:


> WHAT IS THIS???? Someone posted it in the CL Styles for 2011.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think it's the Daf in blue watersnake.


nillacobain said:


> What style is this?  #*61*
> 
> I just love the color!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you.


----------



## RedBottomLover

LavenderIce said:


> Boulima


 
Thanks!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow Me too! I love love this color

And thank you Elise for the up date for S/S 2011!



nillacobain said:


> What style is this? #*61*
> 
> I just love the color!


----------



## CelticLuv

The Daf in Blue Watersnake is absolutely incredible!! I love the exquisite color. Wonder how the sizing is going to be?
Any thoughts on price?


----------



## brintee

Does anyone know if the International Boutiques have the Beige Studded VP or Yolandas??


----------



## MissPrivé

Today is such a great day for me!  I finally found the blue suede denis in europe and received my NM gift card from the last better together event. Now i only have to pay 660 $ for the maggies, yay!!  Now i just have to wait, that's the hardest part...  I also can't wait for new reveals from other TPFers! 

btw if anyone is interested: Selfridges and Harvey Nichols are the ones in europe that will receive the blue suede denis. In the US they're a CL website exclusive. Other available colors: black leather, platine leather, natural cobra


----------



## CelticLuv

brintee said:


> Does anyone know if the International Boutiques have the Beige Studded VP or Yolandas??



I was just wondering the same thing...


----------



## jeshika

brintee said:


> Does anyone know if the International Boutiques have the Beige Studded VP or Yolandas??



St. Honore has the beige studded yolandas.


----------



## brintee

^Thank you


----------



## Aikandy

NM....Freshman Forgiveness
RE: Off topic about posting in pics only.....


----------



## jenayb

^^ If you are really unhappy about something, why not just report it to a mod?


----------



## Aikandy

Because it should not be that serious.  The report function notes, "This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts."

I edited my other post after I came to my senses.  We all get carried away sometimes.





jenaywins said:


> ^^ If you are really unhappy about something, why not just report it to a mod?


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG..... it looks like a covered/hidden platform Lady Peep?

What is this and how do I get them!!!


----------



## karwood

This style is called *Boulima.* It will also be available in black.



RedBottomLover said:


> WHAT IS THIS???? Someone posted it in the CL Styles for 2011.


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> OMG..... it looks like a covered/hidden platform Lady Peep?
> 
> What is this and how do I get them!!!



The *Daffodile* is not out yet


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Holy Crap.... I NEED THAT SHOE IN MY LIFE!

Karwood, do you have any other details? Colors? Materials? It looks to me like a hidden platform Lady Peep?


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Holy Crap.... I NEED THAT SHOE IN MY LIFE!
> 
> Karwood, do you have any other details? Colors? Materials? It looks to me like a hidden platform Lady Peep?



I know it will be available also in leopard print ponyhair ,pink python and black croc.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Motcomb st. And Mount st. Boutique will recieve Daf in various colors ladies.
Also, they will have :
Purple watersnake bianca
Altadama in greyish black watersnake
Royal blue watersnake Banana
Change of the gards in black, framboise, jad and blue.

Thats what i've recieved so far


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I know it will be available also in leopard print ponyhair ,pink python and black croc.


 
Leeeeooooopard!!! 

Those look like they would actually be pretty comfortable considering the heel height - look at that platform!!


----------



## karwood

They are also coming in blue suede;









And Neiman Marcus is also getting a similar version of the Daffodile but instead it is called *Lady Daf* and it is a Mary Jane style. It will be available black kid and beige kid.


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you CG... I hope I can rock them like you!



You will be able to rock them BETTER than me! 



*Kar:* Thank you so much for the Info on these new shoes!!! 

*Alice:* Thanks for the pictures of the latest at NM!!!! 

1 This Thread!


----------



## karwood

Here is also a picture of the *Lady Daf* *roccia python*  :


----------



## Alice1979

For some reason, I'm not feeling the Daffodile or the Lady Daf, even in the most stunning blue python and the roccia python  What is wrong with me?

*clothingguru* and *jenay*, you ladies are very welcome.


----------



## brintee

^^ITA. They are clunky...


----------



## PANda_USC

^I agree..I don't think I could handle walking in them..I'd be clunking around..


----------



## compulsive

^ I'm not a fan either but I'm loving the blue and pink watersnake python.


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> For some reason, I'm not feeling the Daffodile or the Lady Daf, even in the most stunning blue python and the roccia python  What is wrong with me?
> 
> .



They sort of remind me of the YSL Tribtoo. Also , Mr. CL inspiration for these shoes comes from the fashion designer, Daphne Guinness. Her fashion style is known to be outlandish, wacky and eclectic.


----------



## indypup

*Alice*, you definitely aren't the only one!  To be honest, I don't like Tribtoos either because I feel the platform is too heavy (though some women can really rock them).  To me, Daffodile and Lady Daf look like Rolandos that have had an extra heavy platform slapped on.

*Compulsive*, I am with you on the skins!  That blue is TDF!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks ladies. Glad I'm not the only one.

*indy*, I'm okay with tribtoos, definitely not enough for me to own a pair. Hopefully there'll be another style in that stunning blue python.


----------



## Hanna_M

I remember seeing the Dafs in Moycomb St and just not liking them... too heavy and clunky looking for me... no real elegance and grace imho. 

The Boulima's on the other hand are delicious! I've never really gotten into Maggies but these I do like.


----------



## NANI1972

Purple watersnake bianca  Oh my!


----------



## gymangel812

omg purple watersnake bianca?!?! has anyone seen them? is it a dark purple or light? bleh i want so many things for spring and have fall sales to wait for.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Motcomb st. And Mount st. Boutique will recieve Daf in various colors ladies.
> Also, they will have :
> Purple watersnake bianca
> Altadama in greyish black watersnake
> *Royal blue watersnake Banana*
> Change of the gards in black, framboise, jad and blue.
> 
> Thats what i've recieved so far



i just died a little


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> I know it will be available also in leopard print ponyhair ,pink python and black croc.


 


karwood said:


> They are also coming in blue suede;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Neiman Marcus is also getting a similar version of the Daffodile but instead it is called *Lady Daf* and it is a Mary Jane style. It will be available black kid and beige kid.


 
Not liking these other colors!

Thank you Karwood for posting!


----------



## clothingguru

*Alice*: ITA i am not swooning over them. 



> *Purple watersnake bianca*
> *Altadama in greyish black watersnake*
> Royal blue watersnake Banana


OMG  This is going to be an expensive S/S11 for me!


----------



## calisurf

melialuvs2shop said:


> i just died a little



me too   soooo want to see pics!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> They sort of remind me of the YSL Tribtoo. Also , Mr. CL inspiration for these shoes comes from the fashion designer, Daphne Guinness. Her fashion style is known to be outlandish, wacky and eclectic.


 
He's been making a style very similar to this for years (custom for Daphne Guinness). 

He must have finally decided to mass produce it.

I'm not a fan, but I'm sure some of the ladies here will rock these!


----------



## yazziestarr

all there beautiful watersnake colors! I love me some watersnake


----------



## karwood

*New arrivals at Madison. Ask for Jeffrey:*

*Escandria 120 blk satin $1395*
*Escandria 120 cranberry satin $1395*


----------



## karwood

*Solana blk calf $695*


----------



## karwood

*Miss Tack 70 jade patent $595
*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison. Ask for Jeffrey:*
> 
> *Escandria 120 blk satin $1395*
> *Escandria 120 cranberry satin $1395*




 Thanks for sharing Kar! sharing is caring  omg too bad I am broke as a joke! these are *AMAZZZZZZZING*


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Holy Crap.... I NEED THAT SHOE IN MY LIFE!
> 
> Karwood, do you have any other details? Colors? Materials? It looks to me like a hidden platform Lady Peep?


 


karwood said:


> I know it will be available also in leopard print ponyhair ,pink python and black croc.


 

I also found out that Madison Ave will be getting the* Daffodile* in Aurora Boreal strass and Acqua ab. They are also getting them in tan kid.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison. Ask for Jeffrey:*
> 
> *Escandria 120 blk satin $1395*
> *Escandria 120 cranberry satin $1395*


 
I love these! If only they had a straight heel!


----------



## indypup

Interesting that Daffodil is going to be strassed.  Definitely not what I was expecting!

Those Escandria.   I.  Freaking.  Die.

Edit:  Surprisingly, I am REALLY liking those Solanas as well!


----------



## roussel

Beige nappa MBB


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think I just blacked out for a second


----------



## ochie

Thanks Roussel! ,Are you going to get them?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Where is *Bella*?! She's going to pass out!


----------



## indypup

I must be searching wrong... are any retailers going to get a black suede MBB?  Could have sworn I saw that somewhere in this thread!


----------



## yazziestarr

OMG! a pic of the biege MBB! I think my heart stopped!


----------



## RedBottomLover

I just had a heart attack!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Roussel, *I forgot to thank you. I was really hoping I wouldn't like the beige but of course I am in love!


----------



## roussel

Where is Bella?  
Ochie I wasn't planning on getting them but I think it is growing on me.  Love the beige color.


----------



## daisy2418

indypup said:


> I must be searching wrong... are any retailers going to get a black suede MBB? Could have sworn I saw that somewhere in this thread!


 

The online boutique is getting them in black suede.


----------



## indypup

I'm going to save for those.  I need them.


----------



## heatherB

Does anyone know if Escandria is exclusive to boutiques?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I keep coming back to just stare and drool. Wow I need to rob a bank! 

*Beellllaaaaaa *


----------



## clothingguru

Omg omg Omg Omg!  those beige MBB s have to be mine!!!!! Thanks so much for the pic *roussel*! 

And I like the black wedges too!!!!  this is bad... Very very bad!!!! I LOVE S/S11!!! 

Let's rob one together *dez*! Lol


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I keep coming back to just stare and drool. *Wow I need to rob a bank! *
> 
> *Beellllaaaaaa *


 

Let's just go straight to the source, the boutiques! :ninja:


----------



## sophinette007

I am staring at the blue watersnake
I love love the color !!!!!!
Any up date about the styles coming in that color and material except banana and Daf?
I would love a Yolanda or a VP/HP......


----------



## indypup

I have visions of a purple watersnake Altadama!  That would be amazing!


----------



## sophinette007

I have read that the Daffodile have a 2.5 inches (60mm) plateform.wow!!!!! Super comfy no?


----------



## karwood

thank you *roussel* for posting the most anticipated picture ever!! It's about time a picture of the beige nappa MBB has surfaced!!!!!! Needless to say, these babies will be mine as soon as they arrive to the boutiques.


----------



## kbraun

Does anyone know where I can buy the new clou in red? Is it in stores yet? Heres a link with the pic thanks!

http://redsoleblog.com/2010/10/24/more-2011-previews.aspx?ref=rss


----------



## karwood

kbraun said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the new clou in red? Is it in stores yet? Heres a link with the pic thanks!
> 
> http://redsoleblog.com/2010/10/24/more-2011-previews.aspx?ref=rss



These are called Lady Clou and they are not out yet . I know NM will be getting this style in red, black and white


----------



## calisurf

NANI1972 said:


> Let's just go straight to the source, the boutiques! :ninja:


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the beige MBBs and I know I can't even walk in them.


----------



## terrablanca

sophinette007 said:


> I am staring at the blue watersnake
> I love love the color !!!!!!
> Any up date about the styles coming in that color and material except banana and Daf?
> I would love a Yolanda or a VP/HP......



Yes, there will be a blue watersnake altadama and jenny 150, which looks like lady peep + greissimo slingback


----------



## iloveredsoles

I know this is dangerous for me to ask but, for research purposes, (ahemmm), does anyone know if, or where, the Lucifer (i think that's what they're called- pigalle 120's with a bow and spikes) are available and how much?


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love the beige MBBs and I know I can't even walk in them.



*yet*

You can't walk in them _yet_.


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> OMG..... it looks like a covered/hidden platform Lady Peep?
> 
> What is this and how do I get them!!!


YEAH, BABY!


----------



## label24

This shoe is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!




BellaShoes said:


> OMG..... it looks like a covered/hidden platform Lady Peep?
> 
> What is this and how do I get them!!!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> *yet*
> 
> You can't walk in them _yet_.



:lolots: LOVE IT!


----------



## BellaShoes

label24 said:


> This shoe is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I keep coming back to just stare and drool. Wow I need to rob a bank!
> 
> *Beellllaaaaaa *



OMG! No one pm'ed me when the picture posted?! GHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ!

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, do tell... where did you find the pic! 

When will they be in stores? When? What? Why? Where? When? What....  I must lie down....


----------



## meaghan<3

I LOVE THE DAFFODILE!!!!  Does anyone have a price point?!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


>



one man's meat...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The beige MBB's are amazing!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

meaghan<3 said:


> I LOVE THE DAFFODILE!!!!  Does anyone have a price point?!



$995 for the Kid
$1295 for the Watersnake (it is actually Watersnake not Python)


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> one man's meat...



I know, I know... but why such a harsh comment.... A simple 'not for me' would do...


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

*SPRING COLLECTION COUNTDOWN 5 days 13 hrs*!


----------



## indi3r4

OMG the Beige MBB!! oy vey!!


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> I know, I know... but why such a harsh comment.... A simple 'not for me' would do...


----------



## BellaShoes

mal....


----------



## indypup

WHOA, the stardust is almost as much as croc!

*Bella*, I may not like Daffodils, but I strong suspicion that you will rock the hell out of them!


----------



## Alice1979

I wonder how much would the Daffodile strass be when the Stardust is already over $4k


----------



## indypup

^I want to know too!  How much were the LC version of those, 2K?


----------



## Alice1979

The Lady Comet? I think they're $2500 ish. Pricey!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> I also found out that Madison Ave will be getting the* Daffodile* in Aurora Boreal strass and Acqua ab. They are also getting them in tan kid.



*Karwood* pls share pics when you have them!!
I temporarily got the names of the new styles mixed up rofl..


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know if the new beige VP spikes run like the black VP spikes and run large???  I can't stop thinking about them, unfortunately.


----------



## Alice1979

pixiesparkle said:


> *Karwood* are these the ones?



I think this is the Boulima.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alice1979 said:


> I think this is the Boulima.


yea i just realised i mixed up the styles haha..nvm


----------



## jenayb

label24 said:


> This shoe is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!



Pfft. To you, maybe!!!





clothingguru said:


> :lolots: LOVE IT!


----------



## kima976

OMG!!!! I'm so confused now. I don't know if I should get the Beige MBB or the Framboise suede MBB?


----------



## indypup

Which will you wear more?  I think it depends on your style and what you already have.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been daydreaming of the Daffodile all day but I just do not think a 160mm is realistic for me... but I can look into an SO for an exotic Bianca


----------



## clothingguru

*Kimma:* GET BOTH!!!!!!! Im getting both and i just got the black ones so ill have all of them! Exsessive? YES a little! But i cannot choose between them! 

*Bella: *EXOTIC BIANCA SO?!!!!  Good choice! 
*
Ladies i have a question*  regarding the *SPRING/SUMMER COLLECTION*!!!! I know the count down is 5 days!!!!! _But does that mean that the MBB beige and Framboise will be available in 5 days as well_? because all the boutiques told me Mid January - Mid March arrival ?


----------



## tivogirl

I haven't had a MUST have in a while, but I am in love with that green/tan Boulima! Any idea on price? Anybody heard anything??


----------



## BellaShoes

That is what I thought *CG*, it is just more wearable for me. Once I see the exotic line up, I am going to inquire about an SO.


----------



## clothingguru

^ yes definitely. I think that's a perfect idea! I Hope there are some juicy exotics to chose from!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> *Kimma:* GET BOTH!!!!!!! Im getting both and i just got the black ones so ill have all of them! Exsessive? YES a little! But i cannot choose between them!
> 
> *Bella: *EXOTIC BIANCA SO?!!!!  Good choice!
> *
> Ladies i have a question*  regarding the *SPRING/SUMMER COLLECTION*!!!! I know the count down is 5 days!!!!! _But does that mean that the MBB beige and Framboise will be available in 5 days as well_? because all the boutiques told me Mid January - Mid March arrival ?



I believe it is just the official 'launch' date. Styles will begin rolling in at the department stores and boutiques. Most boutiques have been getting hugw deliveries in the recent weeks.

Everyone I have spoken to at CL tells me the Beige MBB looks like January perhaps a smidge sooner...


----------



## yazziestarr

kima976 said:


> OMG!!!! I'm so confused now. I don't know if I should get the Beige MBB or the Framboise suede MBB?



I was thinking the same thing.



clothingguru said:


> Kimma: *GET BOTH!!!!!!!* Im getting both and i just got the black ones so ill have all of them! Exsessive? YES a little! But i cannot choose between them!



I was thinking the same thing!

Rest in Peace bank account. you'll surely be missed.


----------



## kima976

clothingguru said:


> *Kimma:* GET BOTH!!!!!!! Im getting both and i just got the black ones so ill have all of them! Exsessive? YES a little! But i cannot choose between them!
> 
> *Bella: *EXOTIC BIANCA SO?!!!!  Good choice!
> 
> Ladies i have a question regarding the *SPRING/SUMMER COLLECTION*!!!! I know the count down is 5 days!!!!! _But does that mean that the MBB beige and Framboise will be available in 5 days as well_? because all the boutiques told me Mid January - Mid March arrival ?


 
*INDY-* I'm really not sure which one I would wear more. I can't wear my CL's to work, I only wear them on the weekend and special occassions (holidays, parties, etc....). So, I have been really selective on the CL's I choose (most bang for my buck). The Framboise is more of a pop color.......but the beige can probably be worn with anything. My only concern with the beige is, how will it look with my skin complexion (medium-brown)?

*CG- *I was thinking the same thing!* It's sooooo HARD!!!*


----------



## kima976

:cry:





yazziestarr said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Rest in Peace bank account. you'll surely be missed.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*kima* i was thinking the same thing about the Beige MBB & my skin tone. i really dont know how its going to look on me and that makes me nervous. i'll post a picture & tell me what you think.


----------



## yazziestarr

kima976 said:


> :cry:


I know, so hard! I was so set on the framboise and now the beige has thrown me all outta whack! There seems to be only one solution.


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> I have been daydreaming of the Daffodile all day but I just do not think a 160mm is realistic for me... but I can look into an SO for an exotic Bianca


You can, and the men of the world would never be the same! The Blue snake


----------



## kima976

RedBottomLover said:


> *kima* i was thinking the same thing about the Beige MBB & my skin tone. i really dont know how its going to look on me and that makes me nervous. i'll post a picture & tell me what you think.


 
Glad I'm not alone. *Red*, do you know who's going to get them (store)? I would like to actually try them on before I purchase them.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Anyone have any scoop on the lucifer bow 120 version???:ninja:


----------



## compulsive




----------



## kima976

yazziestarr said:


> I know, so hard! I was so set on the framboise and now the beige has thrown me all outta whack! There seems to be only one solution.


 !!! I feel exactly the same. This is too much PRESSURE!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

iloveredsoles said:


> Anyone have any scoop on the lucifer bow 120 version???:ninja:


i wanna know the same thing.. 


compulsive said:


>


----------



## RedBottomLover

kima976 said:


> Glad I'm not alone. *Red*, do you know who's going to get them (store)? I would like to actually try them on before I purchase them.


i know the boutiques in NYC & Miami are getting the MBB in Beige but I don't know which other stores such as Saks will be getting them. i'd love to try them on so if the Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus in Tysons (Northern Virginia) or Saks in Richmond i'll definitely be going to try them on even though its not a short drive. i feel like thats a shoe i HAVE to try on because of my skin tone and the color of the shoe. i'll call the stores tomorrow & if i find anything out i'll definitely let you know.


----------



## kima976

RedBottomLover said:


> i know the boutiques in NYC & Miami are getting the MBB in Beige but I don't know which other stores such as Saks will be getting them. i'd love to try them on so if the Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus in Tysons (Northern Virginia) or Saks in Richmond i'll definitely be going to try them on even though its not a short drive. i feel like thats a shoe i HAVE to try on because of my skin tone and the color of the shoe. i'll call the stores tomorrow & if i find anything out i'll definitely let you know.


 
Thanx *RED*!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

^ Barneys and Neimans are getting Beige.


----------



## iloveredsoles

*
Indy3r4 *I'm dying to get may hands on them!!!


----------



## kima976

yazziestarr said:


> ^ Barneys and Neimans are getting Beige.


 Great! When?


----------



## Loubie22

RedBottomLover said:


> *kima* i was thinking the same thing about the Beige MBB & my skin tone. i really dont know how its going to look on me and that makes me nervous. i'll post a picture & tell me what you think.



Your skin tone is just fine. Also everyone should be aware there are going to be slight differences in the nude tonalities of the MMB, considering they are produced in different factories.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Loubie22 said:


> Your skin tone is just fine. Also everyone should be aware there are going to be slight differences in the nude tonalities of the MMB, considering they are produced in different factories.


Very true. I think I may just take a day to drive the 3 hours to go to Neimans when they get them. I'm super picky about my shoes. I don't think I want to miss out on the MBB this time around though. Another thing I'm nervous about is how the top strap will fit around my ankle which is another reason I need to try them on.


----------



## yazziestarr

kima976 said:


> Great! When?


Barneys told me beginning of January. Neimans I don't know but I assume the same time.


----------



## Loubie22

RedBottomLover said:


> Very true. I think I may just take a day to drive the 3 hours to go to Neimans when they get them. I'm super picky about my shoes. I don't think I want to miss out on the MBB this time around though. Another thing I'm nervous about is how the top strap will fit around my ankle which is another reason I need to try them on.



Do keep an eye out for the ankle strap, personally, and in no way directing it at anyone. I find that at times some ankles just don't mix well with ankle straps, and then unfortunately, the shoe doesn't look right, and the person looks shorter!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> I believe it is just the official 'launch' date. Styles will begin rolling in at the department stores and boutiques. Most boutiques have been getting hugw deliveries in the recent weeks.
> 
> Everyone I have spoken to at CL tells me the Beige MBB looks like January perhaps a smidge sooner...



Perfect! Thank you Bella! I just bought 3 pairs and seriously should not buy another for at least 3 weeks! I need to save for the 2 MBB's!!! eek! 

*COMPULSIVE: *OMG OMG  who is getting these and WHERE and WHEN and is the green watersnake/python going to be available in the banana as well??? (haha sorry Im a little excited!) Thank you for the GORGEOUS picture! 


*RedBottomLover:* Your skin tone will go PERFECTLY with the MBB's in beige!! And i love your relika's!!!


----------



## indypup

*kima*, MY concern with the beige is how delicate the nappa is!  Scuffs and stains are so much more visible than on the black or even suede.  Still, I guess a good application of Apple Guard will help with the staining.

*Redbottomlover*, I agree with CG!  The beige will be beautiful against your skin!  And you've just made me want Relikas, lol!


----------



## compulsive

*CG*, the picture is from Saks. Ask for *Liza* @ Saks SCP.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thanks *CG* ! I just needed the reassurance. Now I can't wait to get them! *Indy* you should TOTALLY get them, I LOVE my Relika.


----------



## clothingguru

compulsive said:


> *CG*, the picture is from Saks. Ask for *Liza* @ Saks SCP.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Hanna_M

karwood said:


> These are called Lady Clou and they are not out yet . I know NM will be getting this style in red, black and white



Motcomb St will have them.


----------



## Hanna_M

clothingguru said:


> *COMPULSIVE: *OMG OMG  who is getting these and WHERE and WHEN and is the green watersnake/python going to be available in the banana as well??? (haha sorry Im a little excited!) Thank you for the GORGEOUS picture!



The Jade Watersnake Biancas and Royal Blue Watersnake Bananas will also be available from Motcomb St.


----------



## savvysgirl

Those jade watersnake Biancas are yummmmmy. Shame i've got a thing about exotics!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, so if no I'm sorry!
I was wondering about the shoe "The Blake" after the new IT-girl Blake Lively. When will it be released?


----------



## 5elle

I'm not sure what I make of the Daffodile and its variants. It might look amazing on foot and now that Daphne Guinness has been mentioned I can see the vintage Westwood silhouette he's going for.

I am increasingly worried with these extreme heights that CL is trying to snap ankles and/or leave all of us unmarried girls as spinsters - towering 6 inches above any prospective suitor


----------



## erinmiyu

i'm not feeling the daffodile, but part of that is because i have a hard time walking in heavily platformed shoes. maybe it's because i'm short! i do think the stardust is pretty, though. (i think that was the shoe in a pic dita tweeted awhile ago that some people suggested were SOs?)


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> i'm not feeling the daffodile, but part of that is because i have a hard time walking in heavily platformed shoes. maybe it's because i'm short! i do think the stardust is pretty, though. (*i think that was the shoe in a pic dita tweeted awhile ago* that some people suggested were SOs?)


 
I think you're right!


----------



## Hanna_M

The Stardust do make me reconsider my views on the style... they are pretty... I can see how some women would rock the shoes but for me I just can't feel it.


----------



## heatherB

5elle said:


> I'm not sure what I make of the Daffodile and its variants. It might look amazing on foot and now that Daphne Guinness has been mentioned I can see the vintage Westwood silhouette he's going for.
> 
> *I am increasingly worried with these extreme heights that CL is trying to snap ankles and/or leave all of us unmarried girls as spinsters - towering 6 inches above any prospective suitor *


 
LOL!


----------



## jenayb

Sigh.

CS @ CL.com just emailed me to let me know that my Maggie 140 is available for purchase, but I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *compulsive*, the Jade and Royal exotics.... thank you!



> You can, and the men of the world would never be the same! The Blue snake



Thank you *Mal*! For the price, I need to be able to wear them more than once...


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Sigh.
> 
> CS @ CL.com just emailed me to let me know that my Maggie 140 is available for purchase, but I'm just not feeling it.



It's okay, I did the same thing when I received the call


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> It's okay, I did the same thing when I received the call


 
I saw that! And I thought, 'How could she pass them up!?' 

Then I got the email and thought, well, I just got a little something yesterday, and the sales are coming up.... 

I am secretly hoping to score them below retail next year..


----------



## BellaShoes

I had to pass them up for fear of fit. It is difficult because the initial reaction on all of the new styles is 'OMG I NEED THEM!!' ..... then I realize they either won't fit, aren't appropriate for me or the color is wrong... silly.


----------



## jenayb

^^ You and me both.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG *compulsive, *the Jade and Royal blue exotics are amazing!!!!! Just when I thought I only want the beige MBBs from this coming collection!


----------



## BellaShoes

I know how you feel *Dezy*, Msr Louboutin is driving it hard this season....


----------



## compulsive

You're welcome ladies! 

Someone was asking about the Lucifer Bow but I don't remember who. They're available @ BG in black -- $995


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the pic,* compulsive*! are those 120hh? (and do they come in other heights besides 120 and 70? i'd love 100)

they are super cute, i think i'd like them even more if they were just spiked on the bow, though, kind of like an archidisco cross-breed.


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are fun!


----------



## compulsive

*erin*, they're 120's. I'm not sure if they're coming in 100's but if I find out, I'll let you know!


----------



## label24

This shoe is horrible and I say this because there is nothing feminine, the platform seems that stuck out the limits and is so wide that I would feel a Bratz doll!! Sorry girls but I prefer to be a barbie doll feminine and delicate and don´t seem to bring about battle tanks placed on the feet!



BellaShoes said:


>


----------



## label24

the pigalle for me is perfect in any version!!!!!!!!




Someone was asking about the Lucifer Bow but I don't remember who. They're available @ BG in black -- $995






[/QUOTE]


----------



## erinmiyu

compulsive said:


> *erin*, they're 120's. I'm not sure if they're coming in 100's but if I find out, I'll let you know!


thank you! 



label24 said:


> This shoe is horrible and I say this because there is nothing feminine, the platform seems that stuck out the limits and is so wide that I would feel a Bratz doll!! Sorry girls but I prefer to be a barbie doll feminine and delicate and don´t seem to bring about battle tanks placed on the feet!


i definitely don't like all shoes, and i'm sure a lot of people don't care for my taste in shoes but i think diversity and difference in taste is a good thing!


----------



## jenayb

label24 said:


> This shoe is horrible and I say this because there is nothing feminine, the platform seems that stuck out the limits and is so wide that I would feel a Bratz doll!! Sorry girls but I prefer to be a barbie doll feminine and delicate and don´t seem to bring about battle tanks placed on the feet!


 
If you don't have anything nice to say........................


----------



## Hanna_M

compulsive said:


> You're welcome ladies!
> 
> Someone was asking about the Lucifer Bow but I don't remember who. They're available @ BG in black -- $995



Oh I just adore these! Tooooooo many shoes from this season I want... but I desperately want these. Just as well they're in the US and I'm in the UK...


----------



## label24

I'm sorry but this forum is to discuss new designs and in my opinion is horrible and will continue supporting!

I am a girl of Pigalle, alti  & declic !!!!!


----------



## indypup

I can't recall where, but I *think* I did see the Lucifer in 100mm somewhere *erin*!


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay:* If your not feeling it then that was a good choice 

*Hanna*: Thanks so much!!! OFF to inquire....


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *jenay:* If your not feeling it then that was a good choice
> 
> *Hanna*: Thanks so much!!! OFF to inquire....


 
Thanks, Bek. 

I am on the fence about them, and to me it isn't worth spending $895 on something I am not 100% sure on.... _yet. _


----------



## clothingguru

^ ITA with you


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> Sigh.
> 
> CS @ CL.com just emailed me to let me know that my Maggie 140 is available for purchase, but I'm just not feeling it.


Something fabulous will take their place...and man are there a lot to choose from for spring!


----------



## yazziestarr

NikolineSofieK said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, so if no I'm sorry!
> I was wondering about the shoe "The Blake" after the new IT-girl Blake Lively. When will it be released?




there was a thread about them and it mentioned they might not be in production....but dont take my word for it. 

this is the thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-livelys-own-louboutins-the-blake-625506.html

sorry to not be much help


----------



## karwood

tivogirl said:


> I haven't had a MUST have in a while, but I am in love with that green/tan Boulima! Any idea on price? Anybody heard anything??



The color in the pic is pomice. The Boulima will be the available in the same colors as the "new" Maggies (black and pomice). I suspect the price range will be around $895-$995.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Sigh.
> 
> CS @ CL.com just emailed me to let me know that my Maggie 140 is available for purchase, but I'm just not feeling it.



My black 140's just got here, I have to say I am in .  They are absolutely gorgeous in person!


----------



## karwood

label24 said:


> This shoe is horrible and I say this because there is nothing feminine, the platform seems that stuck out the limits and is so wide that I would feel a Bratz doll!! Sorry girls but I prefer to be a barbie doll feminine and delicate and don´t seem to bring about battle tanks placed on the feet!



Wow! Dislike much? Please tell us how you really feel and don't hold back


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, Bek.
> 
> I am on the fence about them, and to me it isn't worth spending $895 on something I am not 100% sure on.... _yet. _




You got to go with your gut feeling. If you not 100% certain, then it  is a sign that these shoes are not meant to be.


----------



## SassySarah

My maggies 140's arrived today, I literally had to chase down the UPS man as I had just missed him!  And earlier this week I got the 160's in pumice, but they are a bit large and still debating on whether to keep or let them go.  Here is a couple comparison photos:












For the 140's I went up a half size as recommended, I could have probably gone TTS and been ok.  For the 160's I went TTS and I should have gone down a half size.  So in my opinion, 140's run TTS to half size up, 160's half size down.


----------



## clothingguru

*Sassy*: I love them both! Sorry i am not much help! How big are the pumice ones? A lot of slippage even with insoles and grips?


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats!!!! I really love the black one and the pomice is stunning irl!
Thanks for the comparison pictures thats help! The SA told me the maggie wouldn't stretch very much even if there is a part of suede on it. If you can fix it with heel grip and insole that would be great but if you can't you'd better return them because the 160 heel requires the good size for safety issue.





SassySarah said:


> My maggies 140's arrived today, I literally had to chase down the UPS man as I had just missed him!  And earlier this week I got the 160's in pumice, but they are a bit large and still debating on whether to keep or let them go.  Here is a couple comparison photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 140's I went up a half size as recommended, I could have probably gone TTS and been ok.  For the 160's I went TTS and I should have gone down a half size.  So in my opinion, 140's run TTS to half size up, 160's half size down.


----------



## sophinette007

I have been told by a sa that will be a Jenny in royal blue watesnake...ladies do you have a picture of the jenny? I am clueless  about this style!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Something fabulous will take their place...and man are there a lot to choose from for spring!


 
 



SassySarah said:


> My black 140's just got here, I have to say I am in . They are absolutely gorgeous in person!


 
Sarah, your pics are amazing. Thank you for posting - they do look amazing! 



karwood said:


> You got to go with your gut feeling. If you not 100% certain, then it is a sign that these shoes are not meant to be.


 
Thanks, kar. That is exactly what I am thinking.


----------



## heatherB

Very well put,* Karwood*. 



karwood said:


> You got to go with your gut feeling. If you not 100% certain, then it is a sign that these shoes are not meant to be.


----------



## iloveredsoles

compulsive said:


> You're welcome ladies!
> 
> Someone was asking about the Lucifer Bow but I don't remember who. They're available @ BG in black -- $995



Me!!!! Thank you for the info!! Do you know if any of the Paris boutiques have them?


----------



## nillacobain

*Mago* UPDATE:

I've emailed all the Parisian and UK boutiques. Motcomb just replied that Mount St. will stock them. I'm already on the wait list at JJR: according to a SA there they will receive them in both colors. 

ETA: a big thank you to *Karwood* and *Sophinette* that helped me.


----------



## SassySarah

clothingguru said:


> *Sassy*: I love them both! Sorry i am not much help! How big are the pumice ones? A lot of slippage even with insoles and grips?





sophinette007 said:


> Congrats!!!! I really love the black one and the pomice is stunning irl!
> Thanks for the comparison pictures thats help! The SA told me the maggie wouldn't stretch very much even if there is a part of suede on it. If you can fix it with heel grip and insole that would be great but if you can't you'd better return them because the 160 heel requires the good size for safety issue.



Ladies - here is a photo of the gap between my heel and the shoe with no padding or grip. The lovely seller is sending me some foot pads she swears by, but if they don't work she's so sweet and said she can take them back.  Sophinette - I think you have a good point about the secure fit/heel height.  I don't expect these shoes to stretch a lot as they seem pretty solid but I'm sure SOME stretching will occur naturally.


----------



## carlinha

^they do look big but i think this is an inherent problem with 160s... with the high heel height and pitchy, gravity just makes your foot slide forward, and hence the gapping in the back...  did you try it with any insoles or heel grips yet?


----------



## indi3r4

I agree with carlinha, Sassy.. try them on with pads and see if it works.. and how nice of the seller! 





compulsive said:


> You're welcome ladies!
> 
> Someone was asking about the Lucifer Bow but I don't remember who. They're available @ BG in black -- $995



thank you so much compulsive for posting!  I absolutely love them.. they run like pigalle, right?


----------



## PyAri

indi3r4 said:


> Sassy.. try them on with pads and see if it works.. and how nice of the seller!


very nice, especially when sizing is usually the buyer's responsibility.  Hopefully the pads will work.

I keep coming back to look at those beige VPs. Man they are hot.


----------



## BattyBugs

clothingguru said:


> :lolots: LOVE IT!


 
Jenay, you crack me up. That is true. I guess if I had time to practice in my Luly, I could do these, too.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, I love the Lucifer. Now, if it comes in a 70, I might have to be all over it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Heaven's to Betsy.... my lovely new Cranberry Kid Lady Peeps arrived today... *CG*, thank you for the enabling .... 

The color is so deep, so rich... omg... they are fabulous!

Cranberry Lady Peeps.. all I can say is.... _hello lovah_ 

pics to follow.... keepin' them on the down lo.... :ninja:


----------



## SassySarah

*carlinha, indy & pyari* - thanks ladies!  I'm waiting for the foot pads that the seller is sending me that are better than regular foot petals ones I have and then see.  I agree, she is lovely for offering to take them back.   to the lovely seller you know who you are!!!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Heaven's to Betsy.... my lovely new Cranberry Kid Lady Peeps arrived today... *CG*, thank you for the enabling ....
> 
> The color is so deep, so rich... omg... they are fabulous!
> 
> Cranberry Lady Peeps.. all I can say is.... _hello lovah_
> 
> pics to follow.... keepin' them on the down lo.... :ninja:



Oh I can't wait to see!


----------



## ntntgo

SassySarah said:


> *carlinha, indy & pyari* - thanks ladies! I'm waiting for the foot pads that the seller is sending me that are better than regular foot petals ones I have and then see. I agree, she is lovely for offering to take them back.  to the lovely seller you know who you are!!!


 
*Sassy*-I bought both my Maggie 160s a half size too big and put the Dr Scholls foot pads in them that the boutiques give you.  They help take the pressure off of the ball of my foot because of the pitch.  It's a trick that I use to wear Pigalle 120s.  They have made my Maggies incredibly comfortable and more stable to walk in.  (Although, I won't lie. I did fall on my face the minute I walked out of my house in them) Hopefully that's what she's sending you.  If not, try those and I think you'll find that the 160s will fit ok and they'll be so much more comfortable.


----------



## SassySarah

ntntgo said:


> *Sassy*-I bought both my Maggie 160s a half size too big and put the Dr Scholls foot pads in them that the boutiques give you.  They help take the pressure off of the ball of my foot because of the pitch.  It's a trick that I use to wear Pigalle 120s.  They have made my Maggies incredibly comfortable and more stable to walk in.  (Although, I won't lie. I did fall on my face the minute I walked out of my house in them) Hopefully that's what she's sending you.  If not, try those and I think you'll find that the 160s will fit ok and they'll be so much more comfortable.



Ah good to know!  I think they're some type of suede foot pad I've not seen them before.  Hope they work.  Now you have me worried about falling on my face!!!


----------



## ntntgo

SassySarah said:


> Ah good to know! I think they're some type of suede foot pad I've not seen them before. Hope they work. Now you have me worried about falling on my face!!!


 
LOL *Sarah*, don't. I fall a lot. It's a running joke. If I hit a rock or anything uneven in 150s+, I go down.  My husband is getting pretty sick of picking me up.  I've fallen 3 times this week.  You'll be fine.


----------



## alyssa08

BattyBugs said:


> Oh, I love the Lucifer. Now, if it comes in a 70, I might have to be all over it.



get them!! they are so cute


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks *karwood* for the info on the Boulimas!


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> Oh I can't wait to see!



Hubby saw the box so it's not that big of surprise...but still, I will share tomorrow


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I love Louboutin, but I hate high heels! I feel like many of the most beautiful Louboutins have very, very high heels. The new 2011 line seems to offer a great compromise. I am thinking about purchasing the following the following off of their website: 

Teresa 45mm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/teresa-patent-15748.html

Greissimo Pump 85mm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/greissimo-pump-85mm.html

Do you think these are good choices for a person who doesn't want really high heels, but still the galmour of Louboutin?


----------



## jeshika

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love Louboutin, but I hate high heels! I feel like many of the most beautiful Louboutins have very, very high heels. The new 2011 line seems to offer a great compromise. I am thinking about purchasing the following the following off of their website:
> 
> Teresa 45mm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/teresa-patent-15748.html
> 
> Greissimo Pump 85mm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/greissimo-pump-85mm.html
> 
> Do you think these are good choices for a person who doesn't want really high heels, but still the galmour of Louboutin?



i LOVE the greissimo 85! i think it's a great shoe for someone who doesn't want to deal with the sky high heels!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jeshika said:


> i LOVE the greissimo 85! i think it's a great shoe for someone who doesn't want to deal with the sky high heels!



That's what I thought! I was really excited about this style because in the past it was only offered in higher heals, but the shorter heal makes it more practical. So tempting! 

Now I am debating if I should get these or not. I am afraid that they will sell out...


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the 85 heel height! I have the Madame Butterfly Pumps in both black and brown suede, in 85. They are really comfy, yet still sexy.


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Heaven's to Betsy.... my lovely new Cranberry Kid Lady Peeps arrived today... *CG*, thank you for the enabling ....
> 
> The color is so deep, so rich... omg... they are fabulous!
> 
> Cranberry Lady Peeps.. all I can say is.... _hello lovah_
> 
> pics to follow.... keepin' them on the down lo.... :ninja:



SOOO GLAD YOU LOVE THEM!!!!! Aren't they exquisite!!! cant wait to see pics!!!

*Sassy*: I really hope that the foot petals work because i REALLY love these one you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Hubby saw the box so it's not that big of surprise...but still, I will share tomorrow


 
*Bella, *it's tomorrow


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella, *it's tomorrow


:lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

Wow, Lavender Yolanda with gold spikes! I would be so thrilled if he would do a beige with gold.


----------



## shockboogie

NANI1972 said:


> Wow, Lavender Yolanda with gold spikes! I would be so thrilled if he would do a beige with gold.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## BellaShoes

If you want more...wait a few minutes and follow me.......


----------



## RedBottomLover

*bella* *STUNNING! THEY MAKE MY HEART SKIP A BEAT*!!


----------



## clothingguru

Oh *BELLA*...they make me  
Im so excited for more pics* SHOE TWIN*!!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

I love them  !!!!!!!


----------



## Hanna_M

Bella... those are beautiful! Really stunning.

I can't stop thinking about those Lucifer Bows... I think I'm going to have to find some on this side of the pond... anyone know if any boutiques in Europe are stocking them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much CG, Hanna, sophinette and redbottom!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love them, Bella!

I love the Lucifer bows. I'll love them more in a 70.  I think I'd be tempted to try a higher heel if the Yolanda biege had gold spikes. That beige is so pretty.


----------



## carlinha

shockboogie said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



i know right?!  it would be SOOOO amazing beige nappa with gold studs!!!!


----------



## Popsicool

Those gold spikes on the lavender Yolanda should definitely go on the Beige VP!

Not feeling the gold on lavender patent at all..


----------



## BellaShoes

I second the sentiments on the Lavender Yolanda with gold... I think Lavender should have the gunmetal spikes! Ohhhh pretty.


----------



## Hanna_M

BellaShoes said:


> I second the sentiments on the Lavender Yolanda with gold... I think Lavender should have the gunmetal spikes! Ohhhh pretty.



Gunmetal would look a lot better... the gold looks a bit jarring to me.


----------



## ntntgo

*Bella*-Love the Cranberry LPs.

On the Yolanda Nude Nappa Spikes, I do think they would look pretty with the gold but I like them with the silver.  It offsets the nude nicely.  I agree, however that the gold on the Blue is too much.

Need some opinions: Just got my Bianca Woodstocks in the mail. Stunning but I'm really concerned about them getting realy dirty easily. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella *- beautiful new addition!!!
*ntn *- can you post pics?


----------



## ntntgo

I didn't take any modeling pics yet but here is the stock photo.


----------



## Hanna_M

ntntgo said:


> *Bella*-Love the Cranberry LPs.
> 
> On the Yolanda Nude Nappa Spikes, I do think they would look pretty with the gold but I like them with the silver.  It offsets the nude nicely.  I agree, however that the gold on the Blue is too much.
> 
> Need some opinions: Just got my Bianca Woodstocks in the mail. Stunning but I'm really concerned about them getting realy dirty easily. Anyone have an opinion?



They felt quite like a very fine suede in the shop... if this is the case then perhaps a spray on suede protector would work?


----------



## SassySarah

*ntn *- I feel your concern.  I guess you would have to be extra careful when wearing them?  And no falling...


----------



## ntntgo

Hanna_M said:


> They felt quite like a very fine suede in the shop... if this is the case then perhaps a spray on suede protector would work?


 
*Hanna*-They are more like a soft sueded silk.  They are far more delicate than I had thought.  I am concerned about water stains.

HAHA *Sassy*-If I fell in these, they'd be ripped right open the fabric is so soft.  It's bad enough that I fall in good hearty shoes.  They're only 140s so, I think I'm safe.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Bella* : Congrats Hun, those are just Divine on you !!!

Although, the Lavender Yolanda with Gold spikes looks too much but i can't deny that 
they are a true eye-catching wondering:wondering


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ntntgo, sassy and seductive!

ntntgo... try apple guard rain and stain repellent. Lightly spray from 12-14 inches away


----------



## Hanna_M

ntntgo said:


> *Hanna*-They are more like a soft sueded silk.  They are far more delicate than I had thought.  I am concerned about water stains.
> 
> HAHA *Sassy*-If I fell in these, they'd be ripped right open the fabric is so soft.  It's bad enough that I fall in good hearty shoes.  They're only 140s so, I think I'm safe.



Spray protector and special cleaner if necessary... tarrago do a water stain cleaner for silks and the like... I've just bought some for a water stain on my very soft and delicate nude kid Catwomans so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

OMG i fell in love with the lucifer bow today!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you see it IRL Nerdy? Fabulous? I will live vicariously through you... pigalle is a no-no for me.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

bella i did!!! pictures in a moment!


----------



## jeshika

*Nerdy*... can't wait!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i left BG, and went back an hour later because i couldnt stop thinking about them.  Pigalles are tough with my wide feet but i will certainly be keeping these!! I'll try to post better pics later


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Saks just got the beige nappa Very Prive Spikes and they are $1,095 and did not order as many as last year.  Also a new shipment of Black VP spikes, Blue Patent No Prive.

At BG, Lucifer Bow 120 in black, and lots of lower heeled new arrivals- in mini glitter.  They have reordered a lot of classics in black patent- simples, pigalles, and a few other styles.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nerdy*, they are fabulous on you! And I believe the first Lucifer reveal!


----------



## carlinha

*nerdy*, the lucifer is just amazing on you!

and i'm so happy to hear saks got the beige nappa studded VPs!  they are $100 cheaper than the boutique too?


----------



## jeshika

*Nerdy*, they are BEAUTIFUL on u! can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks ladies! yes i was happy that Saks pricing on the VPs was less than the boutiques! i am hoping the lucifer bow comes in beige in the 120s too


----------



## babyontheway

This color is gorgeous!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Nerdy* is the blue patent no prive peacock blue?


----------



## alyssa08

nerdy, the lucifer bow looks awesome on you! I want to give them a try in the 70mm. does anyone know where they're available in black?


----------



## indi3r4

My oh my!! That lucifer bow..


----------



## BattyBugs

The Lucifer Bow looks amazing, Nerdy. I'd like to try it on in a 70, too.


----------



## Popsicool

*nerdy* the lucifer looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Lucifer!! What a name!! Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*nerdy*, so pretty!!  I love them.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

alyssa08 said:


> nerdy, the lucifer bow looks awesome on you! I want to give them a try in the 70mm. does anyone know where they're available in black?



and i think it will come in 100mm too but i dont know where.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

RedBottomLover said:


> *Nerdy* is the blue patent no prive peacock blue?



it was like the blue in the pic from miami of the AD. it is a really true medium blue if that mades sense?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm sorry if this has been posted, but the beige nappa VPs with spikes, are the spikes in gunmetal?  Thanks so much!


----------



## SassySarah

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted, but the beige nappa VPs with spikes, are the spikes in gunmetal?  Thanks so much!



spikes are silver, identical shoe to the black VP just beige.


----------



## RedBottomLover

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> it was like the blue in the pic from miami of the AD. it is a really true medium blue if that mades sense?


yeah it does  thanks! im on the hunt for anything in peacock blue patent.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted, but the beige nappa VPs with spikes, are the spikes in gunmetal?  Thanks so much!



Yes they are


----------



## rdgldy

do I need these now too???  I can't take it anymore.


----------



## carlinha

^need what?


----------



## rdgldy

beige vps??


----------



## brintee

^^mmm hmmm


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> beige vps??



ohhhh yessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanna_M

Nerdy - those Lucifer Bows look great on you. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Finally! A modelling shot of the Lucifer's! I've been waiting for this- thank you *Nerdy*!
Do you know if they are available at the Paris boutiques?


----------



## sophinette007

wow!What's that color name please?



babyontheway said:


> This color is gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Yes they are


 
Sorry if I'm wrong, but I think they are silver. Can someone verify?


----------



## MadameElle

Hi NerdyBirdy .... .... Which SAKS to call for the beige VP spikes?  Do you have an SA that can help me at SAKS?



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Saks just got the beige nappa Very Prive Spikes and they are $1,095 and did not order as many as last year.  Also a new shipment of Black VP spikes, Blue Patent No Prive.
> 
> At BG, Lucifer Bow 120 in black, and lots of lower heeled new arrivals- in mini glitter.  They have reordered a lot of classics in black patent- simples, pigalles, and a few other styles.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!
Any news on what new releases Dallas has in stock right now? I have seen or heard about the other boutiques but all seems quite at Northpark....


----------



## Alice1979

^You mean Dallas boutique at Highland Village? I only heard they have just received Escandria in cranberry satin. Sometime in Oct Beverly told me they've gotten some crocs in. She has promised me pics but that was in Oct. IMO they're not very good at sending pics, or it could just be me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh sorry, I thought they were in Northpark... yes, the Dallas CL boutique


----------



## Alice1979

Bella, it's no problem. I have yet to receive one single email from the Dallas boutique about their new arrivals, probably because I have not purchased from there at all. Perhaps someone who has gotten emails or been there recently will post soon.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have asked to be added... but nothing as of yet.


----------



## jenayb

Oh my, those beige VPs!


----------



## MadameElle

I WAAAAAANT THESE ... It's been awhile since I've been obsessed about a pair of shoes (the last one was the Greissimo multi 3 months ago).  I am on wait lists, but I want them now, if I can.  Waiting for NerdyBerdy's response.



LavenderIce said:


> For those lusting for the beige nappa MBBs, here's the beige VP spike from Madison $1195


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> I WAAAAAANT THESE ... It's been awhile since I've been obsessed about a pair of shoes (the last one was the Greissimo multi 3 months ago).  I am on wait lists, but I want them now, if I can.  Waiting for NerdyBerdy's response.



Why don't you just phone around? There are only so many Saks...


----------



## SassySarah

When my beige vp's get here Tuesday I will post so everyone can see the spike color.


----------



## guccigal07

I was at Dallas....this weekend doesn't seem to have anything new other than what other boutiques have. They aren't doing emails yet.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi - i should have posted this sooner. I was a naughty birdy yesterday.  I kind of agree with everyone that gold may have been better paired with the beige.  These look silver right? I am not entirely sure if they're the same as the 'gunmetal' does anyone know?


----------



## ceseeber

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi - i should have posted this sooner. I was a naughty birdy yesterday.  I kind of agree with everyone that gold may have been better paired with the beige.  These look silver right? I am not entirely sure if they're the same as the 'gunmetal' does anyone know?




being naughty has never looked so good! The color is divine and as always Msr. Louboutin succeeds with another pair of fabulous shoes for the new season...thanks for sharing


----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi - i should have posted this sooner. I was a naughty birdy yesterday.  I kind of agree with everyone that gold may have been better paired with the beige.  These look silver right? I am not entirely sure if they're the same as the 'gunmetal' does anyone know?




These are HOT, *Nerdy*!  you have been a naughty birdy! Doesn't it feel great?

I don't think they are gunmetal... yours look lighter...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika i love those. i really prefer how the spikes are closer together on the Yolandas!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jeshika i love those. i really prefer how the spikes are closer together on the Yolandas!



*Nerdy*, they are available in nude at Footcandy and Nordys is receiving them shortly! 



LavenderIce said:


> Yolanda spike at Footcandy


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

in the words of scooby doo, ruh roh!!! I may have to reconsider.  Are they $1,195??


----------



## jeshika

These are gorgeous, *Nerdy*! i didn't think i would like them in the stock pics but they look pretttttty awesome in your pixx!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> in the words of scooby doo, ruh roh!!! I may have to reconsider.  Are they $1,195??



Yep, $1195! They also have them at St. Honore as well, I believe.


----------



## rdgldy

*Nerdy,* they are stunning!!! I love the beige.


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!!!!!! this are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


----------



## clothingguru

Oh *Nerdy*!!! Those Lucifers and the beige VP SPIKE! OY! I LOVE spikes! Congrats! 
*Jeshika:* I love your Yolanda Spikes!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*nerdy*, i absolutely LOVE the lucifer bow on you!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *CG*! i posted more pictures in my collection thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...itty-assisted-collection-thread-643402-5.html


----------



## ntntgo

*Jess*-I love the Yolanda spikes.

*Nerdy*-I wish I would have had you get my Lucifer Bows yesterday. BG is sold out completely and not reordering. Now I have to get them from the boutique and pay tax.  I love them on you.  I'm so excited that you got them.


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Any news on what new releases Dallas has in stock right now? I have seen or heard about the other boutiques but all seems quite at Northpark....





Alice1979 said:


> ^You mean Dallas boutique at Highland Village? I only heard they have just received Escandria in cranberry satin. *Sometime in Oct Beverly told me they've gotten some crocs in*. She has promised me pics but that was in Oct. IMO they're not very good at sending pics, or it could just be me.



*Bella*, I didn't see anything interesting when I was at there.  
*Alice*, when I was there last week, the only new croc style I saw was the peacock croc Yolanda.  Other than that, most of the exotics were the same as the ones you posted from the opening.


----------



## PyAri

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi - i should have posted this sooner. I was a naughty birdy yesterday.  I kind of agree with everyone that gold may have been better paired with the beige.  These look silver right? I am not entirely sure if they're the same as the 'gunmetal' does anyone know?



Oh my god NB, I love them. Modeling pics please? I'm trying to figure what color the beige really is.


----------



## Alice1979

*Alice*, when I was there last week, the only new croc style I saw was the peacock croc Yolanda.  Other than that, most of the exotics were the same as the ones you posted from the opening.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lav! Beverly did mention they got some "croc VP..." Looks like they need to get more familiar with their styles.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nerdy, I love the spike row over the bow!


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 
These are SO hot!!!  congrats!  Where are they being sold?  After what I've seen in this new season, my ban is officially terminated, done, history...

Anyone know who will be carrying the Framboise MBB? I'm dying for those!  Also the Luxura as well as the Lady Peep Python Batik that Bella posted - definitely OMFG!

Bella do you know what the retail is on the Peep Batik?  Just curious about it because I'm not sure I'm prepared to spend that much on them.  I might change my mind though


----------



## BattyBugs

The Dallas Boutique is slow getting in their new styles, for some reason. I've been checking in there every week, but just not seeing much new. I will probably pop back in there right after Thanksgiving & will see if anything else has come in since last Thursday.


----------



## clothingguru

*DID i miss something? What is the Lady Peep Batik? Or what does it look like?*


----------



## sophinette007

Anybody have the idea of what the " Jenny" is? and a picture please?Thank you in advance.


----------



## nillacobain

Good morning ladies, any idea about the EU boutiques that stock/will stock the nude Maudissimas? TIA


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dessye said:


> These are SO hot!!!  congrats!  Where are they being sold?  After what I've seen in this new season, my ban is officially terminated, done, history...
> 
> Anyone know who will be carrying the Framboise MBB? I'm dying for those!  Also the Luxura as well as the Lady Peep Python Batik that Bella posted - definitely OMFG!
> 
> Bella do you know what the retail is on the Peep Batik?  Just curious about it because I'm not sure I'm prepared to spend that much on them.  I might change my mind though



thanks dessye!  They are at Bergdorf's here in nyc and only a few sizes left, but i think they will be at the boutiques and likely other retailers later in the season in a few heel heights/colors (100mm, 120 and a lower heel in the black, beige & white nappa)


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

clothingguru said:


> *DID i miss something? What is the Lady Peep Batik? Or what does it look like?*



*Here you go CG *


----------



## LavenderIce

sophinette007 said:


> Anybody have the idea of what the " Jenny" is? and a picture please?Thank you in advance.



It is a 150mm Greissimo sling.


----------



## sophinette007

LavenderIce said:


> It is a 150mm Greissimo sling.


 Wow Thank you very much!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Lavender* : any pix For jenny??

Ladies, anybody knows if the PHYTHON BATIK is coming in another style
Or it is just the Lady peep??? 
TIA'


----------



## bornfree

*Nerdy* - I loveeee the lucifer bow! Cant wait for the 100mm to hit the stores!


----------



## Jerrica

How much better can ss11 possibly get? Nerdy love those lucifer bows. And the batik python....I am going crazy waiting for them!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> *DID i miss something? What is the Lady Peep Batik? Or what does it look like?*


 
Oh my lady, how ever did you miss this?


----------



## BellaShoes

Dessye said:


> These are SO hot!!! congrats! Where are they being sold? After what I've seen in this new season, my ban is officially terminated, done, history...
> 
> Anyone know who will be carrying the Framboise MBB? I'm dying for those! Also the Luxura as well as the Lady Peep Python Batik that Bella posted - definitely OMFG!
> 
> *Bella do you know what the retail is on the Peep Batik?* Just curious about it because I'm not sure I'm prepared to spend that much on them. I might change my mind though


 
There wasn't pricing information with the intel however being python and hand painted, I am estimating $1300-$1400


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Seductive *and *Bella*!!!! 

I totally forgot about these!!!!! OY BOY!  This is going to be the MOST EXPENSIVE collection for me yet!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Looks like the black Maggie 140's are available to order at the online CL store in almost all sizes!


----------



## LavenderIce

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> and i think it will come in 100mm too but i dont know where.



I've seen pictures of the Lucifer 100 in white/silver and beige silver.  I don't know where there will be either.


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *Nerdy* and *Bella*!  As for the batik Peeps, I hope they are $1400 because then they'd be mine in a heartbeat!  As long as I beat out the mad rush for them.


----------



## BellaShoes

I double checked my emails and the photo I received did not include a price nor which actual boutiques will carry the Batik.. the hand painted python Bianca's on NM (or Saks?) is $1395... so I am guessing $1400'ish


----------



## BattyBugs

I just posted a photo of the Cranberry Hyper Prive that is just in at the Dallas Boutique. Along with a couple of the new Greissimo colors & a gorgeous black Pigallili.


----------



## jenayb

^^ that Pigalle......


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I just posted a photo of the Cranberry Hyper Prive that is just in at the Dallas Boutique. Along with a couple of the new Greissimo colors & a gorgeous black Pigallili.



Loving the cranberry HP!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I really love the cranberry. I guess I need to go in & try some things on, just to see how well I can manage in them.


----------



## carlinha

^batty the HP are SUPER COMFY!!!  even more so than VP!!!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> I double checked my emails and the photo I received did not include a price nor which actual boutiques will carry the Batik.. the hand painted python Bianca's on NM (or Saks?) is $1395... so I am guessing $1400'ish


 
Peeps will probably be very similar.  Wow, great guess - off by $1 - not bad!  I will definitely have to be on the look out for these then


----------



## tivogirl

I agree 100% with carlinha - LOVE my HP! That extra bit of platform makes all the difference!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BattyBugs said:


> I really love the cranberry. I guess I need to go in & try some things on, just to see how well I can manage in them.



I am in love with cranb. HP too Batty


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> ^^ that Pigalle......



Jenay, don't be depressed sis !!
You can make it yourself and we can help u to achieve that instead of paying$$$$!
Just grap a pair of black patent pigalle 120


----------



## LavenderIce

The LV boutique has the cranberry HP as well.


----------



## CelticLuv

Any idea on the price tag and where to get the absolutely GORGEOUS Royal Blue Patent Altadama? I MUST have!!!
thanks!


----------



## moshi_moshi

arghhhh i LOVE the cranberry HP, that color is TDF!!!!

*batty *- my aqua HPs are one of my fav pairs.... totally agree with *c* that they are more comfy than VPs


----------



## pixiesparkle

Im in loveee with the pink new declic in leather that Elise posted =), I believe they also come in suede..does anyone know which boutiques will be getting them and when? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## PyAri

moshi_moshi said:


> they are more comfy than VPs


Hmm, must buy a pair of HPs!


----------



## indypup

pixiesparkle said:


> Im in loveee with the pink new declic in leather that Elise posted =), I believe they also come in suede..does anyone know which boutiques will be getting them and when? Thanks a bunch!!



ME TOO!  I was just about to post the same thing!!


----------



## indypup

And you know, I think the Daffodile kind of looks awesome in the strass.  STILL not a pair I'll ever own, but man do they look cool strassed!


----------



## heatherB

I don't know if this variation is available for purchase, but I think it is soooo beautiful! From Elise's blog:


----------



## heatherB

^Obviously, I don't know how to post pics the right way... I tried doing a search, but couldn't find instructions. I put the image on photobucket and then put then copied the link on the post using "Insert Image." Could anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Maybe instructions for this could be under the "Before you post" sticky...


----------



## indi3r4

^do you use the "direct link"? i know that photobucket gives you 4 links.. 





SassySarah said:


> Looks like the black Maggie 140's are available to order at the online CL store in almost all sizes!


almost all sizes but my size!!


----------



## heatherB

Thanks for your help, *indi*! Here it is. Wouldn't this make a stunning wedding shoe???


----------



## erinmiyu

those are GORGEOUS! makes me wish i was getting married!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

HOLY MOTHER!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

no worries heather!
and can i get married 1 more time (with the same guy of course)?


----------



## Ayala

pixiesparkle said:


> Im in loveee with the pink new declic in leather that Elise posted =), I believe they also come in suede..does anyone know which boutiques will be getting them and when? Thanks a bunch!!



I know this won't be 100% helpful, but I can't remember exactly...one of the Cali boutiques is getting the New Declic in the Framboise Suede.  Sorry my mind is must beyond that.  HTH!


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Jenay, don't be depressed sis !!
> You can make it yourself and we can help u to achieve that instead of paying$$$$!
> Just grap a pair of black patent pigalle 120


 


You are so sweet. I am absolutely TERRIFIED of strassing - even considering that I read the DIY thread daily!


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Thanks for your help, *indi*! Here it is. Wouldn't this make a stunning wedding shoe???


 


Is it terrible for me to think about buying these even though there really isn't a date, per se, for DBF and I...???


----------



## clothingguru

^ Of coarse not! One day will be the day and you will HAVE THEM in your possession already!


----------



## jenayb

^ You are right, *R*. That is just being efficient! 

I really need to look back through this thread to find Karwood & Sarah's modeling pics of the Maggies now that they are readily available... I'm definitely having second thoughts!

Ladies who own the new 140s... Now that you've had them for a bit and have hopefully worn them, have they broken in well? Comfortable at all, or total killers?


----------



## Star86doll

Do you know hows does lady peep runs?


----------



## clothingguru

^ They run .5 size big to TTS. 
I am usually a 39 and i took them in a 38.5


----------



## mimi23

heatherB said:


> Thanks for your help, *indi*! Here it is. Wouldn't this make a stunning wedding shoe???




*Wait Wait WAIT!!!!! I just posted a thread on this.... are they available? when are they available?? and most importantly where?!?!?!?!?!??!?! 

*


----------



## Star86doll

clothingguru said:


> ^ They run .5 size big to TTS.
> I am usually a 39 and i took them in a 38.5


 
Thanks! I will have to go with my TTS!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> You are so sweet. I am absolutely TERRIFIED of strassing - even considering that I read the DIY thread daily!



Anytime sista


----------



## heatherB

mimi23 said:


> *Wait Wait WAIT!!!!! I just posted a thread on this.... are they available? when are they available?? and most importantly where?!?!?!?!?!??!?! *
> **


 
I wish I could help you, *mimi*! I saw them on http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/. I gather Christina Aguillera wore them in the film Burlesque. I wonder if they're available at all...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

heatherB said:


> Thanks for your help, *indi*! Here it is. Wouldn't this make a stunning wedding shoe???



I adore them 
But they are not available for SO


----------



## mimi23

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I adore them
> But they are not available for SO




ohh nooo! they SHOULD be available! they're to die for!!


----------



## heatherB

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I adore them
> But they are not available for SO


----------



## BlondeBarbie

So they're not going to be available at all???  :cry:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BlondeBarbie said:


> So they're not going to be available at all???  :cry:



I have contacted Mount st. and Motcomb st. Boutiques about this pair
but no hope since they are Fashion collection not CLASSIC 
Don't no really whats the point !!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

heatherB said:


> Thanks for your help, *indi*! Here it is. Wouldn't this make a stunning wedding shoe???



  OMG, these are beyond gorgeous!  I'm almost glad (not fully, just almost ) to hear that they aren't available because I have a feeling they would have broken my bank account!


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> ^ You are right, *R*. That is just being efficient!
> 
> I really need to look back through this thread to find Karwood & Sarah's modeling pics of the Maggies now that they are readily available... I'm definitely having second thoughts!
> 
> Ladies who own the new 140s... Now that you've had them for a bit and have hopefully worn them, have they broken in well? Comfortable at all, or total killers?



*Jenay *I went up a half size from CL tts and glad I did.  I could have done tts, but after wearing them around the house I do think the toes with the metal part would be too painful to do tts.  Otherwise they are fine and very manageable! Not uncomfy at all.


----------



## 5elle

Does anyone own the New Declic yet? I'm looking for advice on how they fit compared to the old ones.


----------



## ceseeber

Horatio is receiving a new shipment tomorrow.They don't know what styles will be included, but new stuff is on it's way!


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if any dept. stores have the pigalili, bridget's back, or very mix? i really want to see them in person if/before i buy them. i will be in chicago monday so that would be my only chance to see them.


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know if any dept. stores have the pigalili, bridget's back, or very mix? i really want to see them in person if/before i buy them. i will be in chicago monday so that would be my only chance to see them.


 
AFAIK, the pigalilis are boutique exclusive. Most likely Bridget's Back and Very Mix are too.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Omgggggggg i need the miss boxe in frambroise patent..ahhhhh!!!!!!


i'll be an hr away from miami too this weekend.... MUST NOT BUY SHOES!


----------



## SassySarah

For those of you who were asking about the color of the spikes on the Beige VP they are SILVER, just like the black VP.  Here are comparison photos:


----------



## Dessye

The beige VP spikes are HOT!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*13 hrs* until the official launch of CL Spring 2011


----------



## Ayala

ceseeber said:


> Horatio is receiving a new shipment tomorrow.They don't know what styles will be included, but new stuff is on it's way!



I hope they are getting the pair I've been waiting for two months for...:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

I'm waiting for a little somethin' somethin' too!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> I'm waiting for a little somethin' somethin' too!


OMG!!! Another goodie!!!!! WHat is it??? Oy boy i cant wait!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Ayala said:


> I hope they are getting the pair I've been waiting for two months for...:ninja:



AYALA!!!! What are you getting?


----------



## Ayala

clothingguru said:


> AYALA!!!! What are you getting?



I'm hoping to get something in my signature in a yet unseen colorway.


----------



## clothingguru

^ OH BOY! All the things in your siggy are amazing! And an unseen colorway!!!  I CANT WAIT! And P.s. i cant wait for your ankle to heal so we can see your SO!!!!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Are the pigalles and the biancas the only styles in jade?


----------



## Ayala

clothingguru said:


> ^ OH BOY! All the things in your siggy are amazing! And an unseen colorway!!!  I CANT WAIT! And P.s. i cant wait for your ankle to heal so we can see your SO!!!!!!



Thanks for your well wishes, doll!  I'm very impatient about my ankle...  I may or may not have aggravated the healing by insisting on attempting my SO.


----------



## Ayala

MissPrivé;17239312 said:
			
		

> Are the pigalles and the biancas the only styles in jade?



Miami got the Simple 70 in jade today.

They also got the Tye-Dye Banana as seen on Gweneth (iirc).


----------



## sophinette007

here you are! The Jenny 150








^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Lavender* : any pix For jenny??
> 
> Ladies, anybody knows if the PHYTHON BATIK is coming in another style
> Or it is just the Lady peep???
> TIA'


----------



## heatherB

Did you all see the *batik python piggie* yet?! It's on the CL site. Correct me if I'm missing something, but I couldn't take the pic of the site. So here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/pigalle-python.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Did you all see the *batik python piggie* yet?! It's on the CL site. Correct me if I'm missing something, but I couldn't take the pic of the site. So here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/pigalle-python.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


>



OMG !!!
I just saw them at the Web site before i read your post Jenay 
I wish to see the Batik ALTADAMA ( I want them so badly ) !!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

heatherB said:


> Did you all see the *batik python piggie* yet?! It's on the CL site. Correct me if I'm missing something, but I couldn't take the pic of the site. So here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/pigalle-python.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## SassySarah

heatherB said:


> Did you all see the *batik python piggie* yet?! It's on the CL site. Correct me if I'm missing something, but I couldn't take the pic of the site. So here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/pigalle-python.html#product-detailed-view



     

After I picked my head up off the keyboard and wiped up all the drool I added myself to the wait list.  OMG those are incredible!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

heatherB said:


> Did you all see the *batik python piggie* yet?! It's on the CL site. Correct me if I'm missing something, but I couldn't take the pic of the site. So here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/pigalle-python.html#product-detailed-view


 
 Omg I need these. I have been bald enough to pass on so many new styles, but I don't think I can pass these


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG !!!
> I just saw them at the Web site before i read your post Jenay
> I wish to see the *Batik ALTADAMA* ( I want them so badly ) !!!


 
Me, too!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Ayala:* OH NO!!!! Thats not good! Hehe...the things we do for shoes!!!! Well im sure soon enough it will heal and you can really show us your SO!!! With modeling pics of coarse! :kiss:

*I would also LOVE to see the Batik python in AD's~  !!!

P.S. WHY isnt the s/s11 collection up on the CL website?
*


----------



## RedBottomLover

The countdown on the CL website is over but I don't see any shoes!


----------



## ceseeber

the new shipment Horatio is in and I have something special coming my way. 

I was completely online for the countdown to the new spring 2011 collection...and then poof!...nothing happened!


----------



## clothingguru

^ i know! Whats with that? 

*Ceseber *congrats! what did you get ? Any intel of what they got?

P.S.* I LOVE THE JENNY 150!!!! *


----------



## ceseeber

ooops, sorry, I have no clue on what they got, I was way too focused on placing my order for the Mad Marta which appears to run small like the Bridget's Back


----------



## clothingguru

This is what Bessy told me they have so far that she opened at horatio: 

change of the guard- blue suede
banana jade patent
mad marta - blk with gold otrich heel

Pictures to follow later when she has time to email me.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*CG* I looove the Jenny 150 too! I think I'm going to add that one to my list hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

ceseeber said:


> the new shipment Horatio is in and I have something special coming my way.
> 
> I was completely online for the countdown to the new spring 2011 collection...*and then poof!...nothing happened*!



:lolots: and that is the last thing you want from a man....


----------



## BellaShoes

:tumbleweed: So anti climatic.....


----------



## ceseeber

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: and that is the last thing you want from a man....



yeah...I was expecting oodles and oodles of new shoes to pop up. I even marked it on my calendar for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Elise499

The countdown for me says there is still 01hour and 39min before the launch of the collection


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Elise* a friend of mine in the UK said the same thing but here in the US the countdown has ended.


----------



## ceseeber

so maybe oodles and oodles of new styles will be coming?


----------



## BellaShoes

What the heck!? Where is the loot Msr Louboutin! You have a bunch of rowdy CL Addicts pounding down your door.... :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

Elise499 said:


> The countdown for me says there is still 01hour and 39min before the launch of the collection



*counting on fingers* so 5:00 PST in the US?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG how funny is that turkey in stilettos on the shopping page!!


----------



## BellaShoes

It had my husband laughing last night... 

silly Msr Louboutin wants to keep us entertained as we stalk him....


----------



## iloveredsoles

Is it sad that I had butterflies in my stomach as I waited for the countdown to end?

Where are the shoes Christian!!!???? lol


----------



## BellaShoes

5:00 :tumbleweed:


----------



## chloe speaks

oh my...I need the Jenny. It is like my current two favorites rolled into one: Lady Peep +Lady Gres! 

somebody tell me what's supposed to happen when the clock struck 5pm today??? if the new styles are out...what happens???? pleeeeeeez


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg the batik python pigalle 120. it is so amazing.  i was wondering if anyone else saw that turkey ahaha


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, we were talking about the high heeled, purse totting turkey earlier...


----------



## carlinha

what a freaking letdown!   

*WE WANT TO SEE SPRING 2011 NOW!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

I know! Isn't it crazy? They have had the countdown up for months and now, nothing.


----------



## guccigal07

I saw the book today AND bought change of the guards. WOW spring WOW


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats GG, I am certain they will be fabulous on you!


----------



## jeshika

guccigal07 said:


> I saw the book today AND bought change of the guards. WOW spring WOW



ACK, sounds like i'm going to be in for a world of HURT!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

So disappointed !!!
Where is the SS collection !!!!!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG !!!
> I just saw them at the Web site before i read your post Jenay
> I wish to see the Batik ALTADAMA ( I want them so badly ) !!!





batik is coming is altadamas too?  i thought it was just lady peeps.  great.  just what i need--more options


----------



## BellaShoes

^The AD's have not been confirmed AFIK meila.... the Lady Peep and Pigalle have...


----------



## clothingguru

redbottomlover said:


> *cg* i looove the jenny 150 too! I think i'm going to add that one to my list hehe



diddo! 

And im so disappointed that the collection STILL isnt up 

*GG*: congrats! I want to see them!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Do you know ladies if a Lady Lynch in mini glitter will be available? I would love one in multi glitter.Thank you.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

melialuvs2shop said:


> batik is coming is altadamas too?  i thought it was just lady peeps.  great.  just what i need--more options



Not Confirmed yet .. its just a wish 


*sophinette007* thanx fot the pic sweetie


----------



## Elise499

I spoke with someone who work at the Louboutin office, she told me the collection will be launch later so they put the coutdown back to 19 days


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> diddo!
> 
> And im so disappointed that the collection STILL isnt up
> 
> *GG*: congrats! I want to see them!!!!



_Soooooooooo_, I heard that the Jenny is coming in Grenadine Watersnake.... yes, light fuschia watersnake.... *CG*? Are you still standing? *CG*?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

A CONFIRMATION from Paris :
Phython BATIK will be available in *Very Prive *as well


----------



## BellaShoes

Just in case... you need a little more to make your heart race.... 

*Grenadine Watersnake Altadama 140mm*


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Bella* do you know what other colors the Jenny will be available in?


----------



## BellaShoes

Where did the Spring Pics sticky thread go?


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Bella* I believe it's in the reference library. Do you know where the watersnake altadama will be available?!?! OMG OMG OMG. I'm in looove!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have not heard about the Jenny, the Grenadine intel came more as a 'so you know'...


----------



## BellaShoes

RedBottomLover said:


> *Bella* I believe it's in the reference library. Do you know where the *watersnake altadama will be available*?!?! OMG OMG OMG. I'm in looove!



Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills and Dallas


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT!!!! 

The Spring Collection countdown restarted!!!!

13 days!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> The Spring Collection countdown restarted!!!!
> 
> 13 days!



WHAT?!!!!!!!! 
*
And OMG those AD's you posted WILL ME MINE! Im so in love! Thanks for the intel! Now to get a hold of the boutiques! *


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> _Soooooooooo_, I heard that the Jenny is coming in Grenadine Watersnake.... yes, light fuschia watersnake.... *CG*? Are you still standing? *CG*?




WT...WT...WT...Wt...WT...WTheck?! 
OY  

I cant get up....


----------



## clothingguru

^.....  (Thank you for ENABLING my spending *Bella*!)


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> WHAT?!!!!!!!!
> *
> And OMG those AD's you posted WILL ME MINE! Im so in love! Thanks for the intel! Now to get a hold of the boutiques! *




Hey sweetie, just to let you know all the CL boutiques in the U.S. are closed today for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Hey sweetie, just to let you know all the CL boutiques in the U.S. are closed today for Thanksgiving Day.



OH! That makes sense! hehe. Thank you so much *K*! :kiss:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BellaShoes said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> The Spring Collection countdown restarted!!!!
> 
> 13 days!



it says 19 days now when i look at it!! is it going backwards?!


----------



## clothingguru

^ ??? That is so strange?


----------



## BellaShoes

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> it says 19 days now when i look at it!! is it going backwards?!



:lolots: I think Msr Louboutin is secretly a tPF member posing as hmmmm... *Naked* and he is just messing with us!

*Naked*...reveal yourself...are you indeed Msr Louboutin


----------



## clothingguru

I wonder if the Jenny 150 will come in a NON -Sling Back version?


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Just in case... you need a little more to make your heart race....
> 
> *Grenadine Watersnake Altadama 140mm*


  Soooo Gorgeous! These are my favourite for Spring line so far!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: I think Msr Louboutin is secretly a tPF member posing as hmmmm... *Naked* and he is just messing with us!
> 
> *Naked*...reveal yourself...are you indeed Msr Louboutin


----------



## Anne_O

...and to think I almost stayed up till 2 am Paris time to see the new shinies! 

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## RedBottomLover

anyone have any idea of the retail price for the grenadine watersnake altadama 140 yet?


----------



## clothingguru

^ i would guess it would maybe be the same as what the Grey Nabuck Python AD's were which was $1400- $1495 i believe. (Someone correct me if im wrong. i know the price went up for them to around $1400)


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They will not be as much as the Nabuck Python as they are Watersnake. The Watersnake AD's that are/have been in the stores the last couple of seasons retailed at $995... I am guessing the Grenadine, Jade and Royal AD's will be around the same....


----------



## clothingguru

^ REALLY!!!   Thats even better news!!!!! yay!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Just in case... you need a little more to make your heart race....
> 
> *Grenadine Watersnake Altadama 140mm*


 
I think I just died......I NNNEEEDDDD these now!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been holding the pic of the Grenadine AD's for today... I thought it would liven up a potential tryptophan and carbohydrate overdose on Thanksgiving.....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Grenadine Watersnake Daffodile*


----------



## BellaShoes

Perhaps the Daffodile in Leopard Pony Hair?


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE the mens styles!! The studded one and the gold spiked one! Oh boy! Finally some mens styles for the wonderful Men on the forum!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I have been holding the pic of the Grenadine AD's for today... I thought it would liven up a potential tryptophan and carbohydrate overdose on Thanksgiving.....


 
good thinking *bella! *I'll be back after dinner to drool while in my carb overload coma


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> I LOVE the mens styles!! The studded one and the gold spiked one! Oh boy! Finally some mens styles for the wonderful Men on the forum!


 
I agree! I think DH would actually wear one of them, well if he didn't see the price tag!


----------



## clothingguru

^ haha dido!


----------



## heatherB

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A CONFIRMATION from Paris :
> Phython BATIK will be available in *Very Prive *as well


 
OMG


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Just in case... you need a little more to make your heart race....
> 
> *Grenadine Watersnake Altadama 140mm*





Roast me like a turkey!!!! Those are so dreamy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A CONFIRMATION from Paris :
> Phython BATIK will be available in *Very Prive *as well



OMG what!?!?!?  *Seductive*, do you know what boutiques will have them?  Just for research purposes of course....


----------



## LavenderIce

sophinette007 said:


> Do you know ladies if a Lady Lynch in mini glitter will be available? I would love one in multi glitter.Thank you.



SCP got a shipment of the LL in black and MC mini glitter last month.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG what!?!?!?  *Seductive*, do you know what boutiques will have them?  Just for research purposes of course....



As far as i know, st. Honore is getting them for sure nerd !


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LavenderIce said:


> SCP got a shipment of the LL in black and MC mini glitter last month.



happy nerdy!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hey ladies! Just an FYI, we've moved the No-Chat new styles thread to the Library.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840.html

The Sizing thread is now in the Main Forum where it can be found more easily.

Hope that doesn't throw you guys!
*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, st. Honore is getting them for sure nerd !



Thank you!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Ladies..does anyone know how the watersnake altadamas are running as far as sizing goes? I think my feet shrunk, and no haven't been losing weight..*wishful thinking* been having heel slippage with my tts lately..just wanted to be sure I put the right size for waitlist..TIA


----------



## karwood

New Arrivals at Madison:

Mad Marta 150mm blk calf fishnet ostrich $1495 
Pina Flat 85mm blk suede $1595 
Change of the Guard 150mm royal blue suede $1695 
Denis 100mm platine $1095 
Pigalle Spikes 120 nappa nude $995 
Corta Mia 85mm navy calf crelino $755 
Marcia Balla 45mm multi mini glitter $595 
Marcia Balla 45mm blk patent $635 
Greissimo Pump 85 jade suede $895 
Greissimo Pump 85 beige nappa $895 
Fiere 45mm framboise suede $795 
Rosella flat watersnake camel $635 
Rosella flat pony Lynx $545
Une Plume 140mm blk calf cork $595 
Une Plume 140mm camel calf cork $595 
Crepon 100mm ribbon turquoise $495
Sweet Charity Bow small jean calf spikes $1595
Lady Peep 150mm blk calf $895


*Mad Marta Ostrich/black calf $1495*


----------



## karwood

*Change of the Guard 150mm royal blue suede*







*Denis Platine*






*Pigalle Spikes 120 nappa nude $995*


----------



## clothingguru

.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Karwood, do you have a picture of the Une Plume?


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> Karwood, do you have a picture of the Une Plume?




*Une Plume in black calf*







*Une Plume Camel Calf*


----------



## ilovetoshop

Will the Une plume will available in other colors? I need a nice comfy wedge for spring/summer..TIA


----------



## SpursGirlJen

BellaShoes said:


> Just in case... you need a little more to make your heart race....
> 
> *Grenadine Watersnake Altadama 140mm*


 
I just fainted  I NEED these shoes.  I was gone a few days and missed these?!?  Thanks Bella!  Sorry if I missed it as I'm now lightheaded, but does anyone know who will carry these?


----------



## jeshika

Nude Pigalle spikes!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SpursGirlJen said:


> I just fainted I NEED these shoes. I was gone a few days and missed these?!? Thanks Bella! Sorry if I missed it as I'm now lightheaded, but does anyone know who will carry these?


 
Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills and Dallas


----------



## BellaShoes

ilovetoshop said:


> Will the Une plume will available in other colors? I need a nice comfy wedge for spring/summer..TIA



Jade Patent....


----------



## LavenderIce

For the framboise patent fans--Footcandy has the VP in stock.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Nude Pigalle spikes!!!!



Ditto.


----------



## jancedtif

Ladies, is the framboise color too similar to the cranberry color?  TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

jancedtif said:


> Ladies, is the framboise color too similar to the cranberry color?  TIA!



Not at all.  Framboise is more pink and close to the Barbie pink metal of last year, without the metallic aspect.  The cranberry had more depth and richness.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Not at all.  Framboise is more pink and close to the Barbie pink metal of last year, without the metallic aspect.  The cranberry had more depth and richness.



Thank you *Lav*!!


----------



## CMP86

The two are completely different colors jance.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Jance!
There is a great photo the Frambroise Lady Peep at the tail end of the closed 'Fall Styles Pics' thread and then clothingguru and I both have the Cranberry Lady peep in our threads.. I'm on my iPhone or I'd gladly do a side by side for you!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Bella* is the Frambroise Lady Peep from the Fall 2010 or Spring 2011 collection?


----------



## alyssa08

not bella but framboise is spring '11, I believe.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

RedBottomLover said:


> *Bella* is the Frambroise Lady Peep from the Fall 2010 or Spring 2011 collection?



Frambroise Lady Peep is for Spring 2011 and will be at Nordstroms


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Adctd* thanks a bunch! Is that the only place it'll be available at?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

RedBottomLover said:


> *Adctd* thanks a bunch! Is that the only place it'll be available at?



your welcome  my SA at Horatio told me South Coast Plaza and Beverly Hills Christian Louboutin Boutiques will have them also HTH and make sure you show us those modeling pics when you get them


----------



## sophinette007

I just know that Jenny will come in Watersnake Royal Blue so I guess I will be realesed too in Grenadine Watersnake



RedBottomLover said:


> *Bella* do you know what other colors the Jenny will be available in?


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Adctd* of course I'll show off modeling pictures when I get them! Do you think I should go .5 size down in the lady peep since the patent will stretch & the heel is so high?

*Sophinette* thanks! I kind of want it in just black leather. Unless I see something else that catches my eye. I don't have many CLs yet so I'm trying to get basic staple colors first. For some reason I have this fear that I won't get much wear out of them if they're not an everyday color. Am I being ridiculous?


----------



## bling*lover

Just curious to know if anyone has aquired the framboise MBB's yet? I'm dying to see modelling pics of them!


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Jance!
> There is a great photo the Frambroise Lady Peep at the tail end of the closed 'Fall Styles Pics' thread and then clothingguru and I both have the Cranberry Lady peep in our threads.. I'm on my iPhone or I'd gladly do a side by side for you!



That would be nice *Bella*! Thank you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

RedBottomLover said:


> *Bella* is the Frambroise Lady Peep from the Fall 2010 or Spring 2011 collection?



Spring. We just did not have our Spring photo thread up yet so it went in Fall


----------



## BellaShoes

jancedtif said:


> That would be nice *Bella*! Thank you!!



Here you go *jance*! You will see that as *Lav* mentioned the frambroise is more of a metal based brighter pink versus the cranberry is a deeper almost purple based shade of pink. Hope that helps!

*Frambroise Patent Lady Peep*







*Cranberry Kid Lady Peep*


----------



## jancedtif

^Yes, thank you* Bella*, the picture helps!  Now I need to see if the frambroise will look good against my skin tone.


----------



## BellaShoes

I think the frambroise would be gorgeous on you! You can always buy from Footcandy so you can return for a refund.


----------



## sophinette007

*Sophinette* thanks! I kind of want it in just black leather. Unless I see something else that catches my eye. I don't have many CLs yet so I'm trying to get basic staple colors first. For some reason I have this fear that I won't get much wear out of them if they're not an everyday color. Am I being ridiculous?[/QUOTE]

I think they will be also available in Black Kid or Black suede, since it is a classic color and no you aren't ridiculous, it is normal to love black shoes and to go for bacis color first
I love nude too they are good basics for Spring/summer


----------



## RedBottomLover

*sophinette* i decided to get the frambroise lady peep so i think i'll go with black kid in the jenny. i may have asked this before, and if i did i apologize, but do you know a price point for the jenny?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

RedBottomLover said:


> *Adctd* of course I'll show off modeling pictures when I get them! Do you think I should go .5 size down in the lady peep since the patent will stretch & the heel is so high?
> 
> 
> Hi *Redbottomlover* I have 2 pairs of patent and 1 pair of the leather and all sizes I went half size up from my tts which is a size 39 so all 3 pairs are 39.5 the leather stretched alot but my footpads took care of that and the patent leather they were perfect at first but they did stretch just a tiny bit and now need padding also I would recommend going TTS to half size up but not half size down. HTH


----------



## RedBottomLover

*adctd* i dont like using foot pedals or any type of padding because to me it doesn't help. my shoes still feel too big & i dont feel comfortable in them, whether its designer shoes or non-designer. from your advice i think i'll just go TTS.


----------



## sophinette007

RedBottomLover, I think they would be a little less than Greissimo pumps which are 595 euros. Sorry I don't know the US price for them, I guess 795$.



RedBottomLover said:


> *adctd* i dont like using foot pedals or any type of padding because to me it doesn't help. my shoes still feel too big & i dont feel comfortable in them, whether its designer shoes or non-designer. from your advice i think i'll just go TTS.


 


RedBottomLover said:


> *sophinette* i decided to get the frambroise lady peep so i think i'll go with black kid in the jenny. i may have asked this before, and if i did i apologize, but do you know a price point for the jenny?


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> Ladies..does anyone know how the watersnake altadamas are running as far as sizing goes? I think my feet shrunk, and no haven't been losing weight..*wishful thinking* been having heel slippage with my tts lately..just wanted to be sure I put the right size for waitlist..TIA



I would go .5 size down maybe. It depends on your foot. My feet are very narrow and i got my TTS in my nabuck AD's and they are a tad lose on me so for the new AD's im going to go .5 down HTH.


----------



## clothingguru

RedBottomLover said:


> *adctd* i dont like using foot pedals or any type of padding because to me it doesn't help. my shoes still feel too big & i dont feel comfortable in them, whether its designer shoes or non-designer. from your advice i think i'll just go TTS.



I had to go down .5 size in my Lady Peeps because the leather stretched out a bit. But it is Nappa...not patent. So im not sure if it would be the same for patent. But im glad i went .5 sz down in them because they are perfect. HTH. Sorry i know its confusing from one person to another. Shoes fit everyone a little different. *keep in mind my feet are quite narrow!*


----------



## carlinha

^i'm with *CG* on this one also, i tend to size 1/2 down with 150mm, because of the steep pitch, otherwise i will have lots of heel slippage.  i also have narrowish feet, and even narrower heels... for me, Madame Butterfly Pump 150, Booty, and Lady Peep are 1/2 size down.

sorry if this is all confusing but like *CG* said, all our feet are very different and what will work for one may not necessarily be the right one for someone else.

is there a way to try them on first before purchasing?


----------



## clothingguru

^ITA, The pitch is what makes the difference! (And it would definitely be best to try them on in person.)


----------



## RedBottomLover

*CG* & *Carlinha* thanks so much for the advice ladies! My feet arent narrow, more medium width. & no there's no way I can try them on before purchasing because I live in va & the closest boutique is ny unfortunately. I plan to order from the online boutique & I have 2 weeks to return them if they don't work out. I'm just nervous the 36.5 will be tight in the toe box.


----------



## carlinha

well the good thing about ordering from the online boutique is you can get a refund if it doesn't work out (versus only store credit/exchange from a boutique)... good luck, let us know how it works out!


----------



## RedBottomLover

I will definitely keep you ladies posted! I can't make any purchases until January. Do you think they'll still be available then? I know I'm asking a million questions, I apologize ha. I just started buying designer shoes.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dallas CL Boutique is getting in more new styles on Monday. One of them will be the Gressimo 85 in Royal Blue Suede.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills and Dallas


 Thank you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*RBL*: Yes i think they will *most likely* still be available. The Cranberry Lady peeps lasted a long time  And these are similar


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, does anyone have an email contact for Jeffrey's Atlanta or NY?


----------



## Dessye

heatherB said:


> OMG



I was at the Las Vegas boutique today and they told me that the python batik would be available at their boutique in the HP style.  HTH someone!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG.... the Batik in an HP.... I am doomed.


----------



## carlinha

in the US the python batik is coming in: Lady Peep (horatio), pigalle 120 (online), HP (las vegas), NP, bianca, and ron ron  

a little bit of something for everyone!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*CG* i have hope! hehe it really sucks not being able to make purchases right away.


----------



## clothingguru

^ i know the feeling! But when you get them it will be soooo worth the wait!


----------



## MadameElle

Hello everyone...just wanted to ask regarding what the price for the HP python batik?  And ... can I buy it in Las Vegas and drive it back to California?

BTW, I asked Beverly Hills regarding the grenadine watersnake AD - price is $1095.

My CC was charged by Saks on Monday for my VP spikes in beige and still no shoes at my door.  I know it was Thanksgiving holiday, but I was hoping to have received it by now.  I don't even have any tracking info and I paid $15 for S&H.  Anyways...thank you for letting me vent.




carlinha said:


> in the US the python batik is coming in: Lady Peep (horatio), pigalle 120 (online), HP (las vegas), NP, bianca, and ron ron
> 
> a little bit of something for everyone!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Saks typically takes 24-48 hrs to ship and for $15 shipping, most likely you are getting UPS Ground which is 5 business days Weds, Friday, Monday, Tuesday, Weds.. so if they were able to get them out sooner, you are probably still looking at Tuesday..


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks Bella.



BellaShoes said:


> ^ Saks typically takes 24-48 hrs to ship and for $15 shipping, most likely you are getting UPS Ground which is 5 business days Weds, Friday, Monday, Tuesday, Weds.. so if they were able to get them out sooner, you are probably still looking at Tuesday..


----------



## ntntgo

Hi,
I hope you ladies can help.  Net-A-Porter has a nasty habit of putting CLs on their home page that they don't sell that I fall in love with then can't find.  So far, I have only found these in the closed back version in black, which I would really like a color or in the sling. Can anyone point me in the direction of a color or the sling?


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> in the US the python batik is coming in: Lady Peep (horatio), pigalle 120 (online), HP (las vegas), NP, bianca, and ron ron
> 
> a little bit of something for everyone!


 
I'll take the Lady Peep, Pigalle, HP, & NP...too much??


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> Here you go *jance*! You will see that as *Lav* mentioned the frambroise is more of a metal based brighter pink versus the cranberry is a deeper almost purple based shade of pink. Hope that helps!
> 
> *Frambroise Patent Lady Peep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cranberry Kid Lady Peep*


 
That's it...I can't stand it.  *Bella*, you're killing me.  I'm finding the Cran LPs and getting them. I've been putting it off knowing the list of shoes coming but I can't stand it.  You are the worst enabler.


----------



## BellaShoes

MadameElle said:


> Thanks Bella.



You're welcome, I know it seems like it takes a long time


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> That's it...I can't stand it.  *Bella*, you're killing me.  I'm finding the Cran LPs and getting them. I've been putting it off knowing the list of shoes coming but I can't stand it.  You are the worst enabler.


:ninja:


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> I'll take the Lady Peep, Pigalle, HP, & NP...too much??



I'm wait listed for the Pigalle, but I think I like the idea of it in an HP better.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Hi,
> I hope you ladies can help.  Net-A-Porter has a nasty habit of putting CLs on their home page that they don't sell that I fall in love with then can't find.  So far, I have only found these in the closed back version in black, which I would really like a color or in the sling. Can anyone point me in the direction of a color or the sling?



please let me know too *nat* because i have been dreaming of those shoes also!!!

what is wrong with NAP for teasing us like that?!?!?! 

and no the python batik in all those styles is definitely NOT too much!!!!


----------



## Dessye

I asked the Vegas boutique if I could photograph some new styles in the spring catalog but they declined due to copyright issues?? 

I didn't argue of course but I don't understand it since pics of many of the new styles are already on the net!  Oh well, it's probably because they don't know me.  But there were new styles I hadn't heard of and I am definitely in trouble this season!!!

PS the lady peep python batik will retail for $1695, I'm told by the Vegas boutique.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Dessye* did you see the Jenny 150? And if so did you see what colors it'd be available in? PS from the sounds of it I think I'll be in trouble too hehe


----------



## clothingguru

*Dessye:* Also...with regards to the Jenny 150- did you by chance see it in a close back version? Not sling back?  Thanks!


----------



## tiaB40

clothingguru said:


> *Dessye:* Also...with regards to the Jenny 150- did you by chance see it in a close back version? Not sling back?  Thanks!




wouldn't a closed-back jenny be a greissimo?  or a slightly modified greissimo?


----------



## clothingguru

^ it would be the mix between a greissimo and lady peep. Lady peep height...greissimo knot


----------



## MadameElle

I called LV boutique and inquired re: price for HP python batik = $1665.  The SA told me they should receive it in the next 2-3 weeks.

I also asked them regarding how to get this to California.  I thought I would have to drive all the way to Vegas and pick up these exotics (which I planned to do anyway).  She told me it is illegal to buy/sell python in California but I can buy it from them and they will ship it to me.

For those of you in California with experience in buying python shoes - is this correct? - they can ship python shoes to California and it will not be illegal or will not be confiscated?  I thought I read somewhere here that one would have to pick up the python shoes from the store and drive them across state lines themselves.


----------



## Star86doll

python batik bianca?!!!  Hope they are getting them in UK?!! 

Have anyone tried on Toutenkaboucle and how does they runs?


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^I just tried them on last week and IMO they weren't what I had envisioned.  I tried them on TTS and my toes were hanging over in the front and there was about .25" space in the back.
They aren't the most flattering shoe because of the way the ankle strap crosses.  I was very excited to get them and my bubble was burst when I tried them on.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Star86doll

^^^ Thanks for let me know, I decided to not get them now!!


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> I called LV boutique and inquired re: price for HP python batik = $1665.  The SA told me they should receive it in the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I also asked them regarding how to get this to California.  I thought I would have to drive all the way to Vegas and pick up these exotics (which I planned to do anyway).  She told me it is illegal to buy/sell python in California but I can buy it from them and they will ship it to me.
> 
> For those of you in California with experience in buying python shoes - is this correct? - they can ship python shoes to California and it will not be illegal or will not be confiscated?  I thought I read somewhere here that one would have to pick up the python shoes from the store and drive them across state lines themselves.



the CL boutiques are generally lenient about shipping python skin to CA... they are "technically" not supposed to, but they do it.  the chances of them being inspected and confiscated between state lines is very very slim... there's no customs forms or anything declaring that it is a pair of python shoes.  generally, if the store is strict, they won't even ship python to CA.


----------



## ntntgo

I just talked to Veronica at LV and if you call her, she will ship and package properly for you and they are the only ones getting the HP Batik.  She will have a picture to email to me in a few days that I will post.  Veronica is very good about working with people in CA and the store manager is a friend of mine who is wonderful and very very accomodating.


----------



## ntntgo

clothingguru said:


> *Dessye:* Also...with regards to the Jenny 150- did you by chance see it in a close back version? Not sling back?  Thanks!


 
Hi *guru*-I have a picture of the Jenny.
Las Vegas is getting Watersnake only, Royal Blue and Jade. They are the only Boutique to get the Royal Blue.
The Pinkpowder is the only picture that is available right now.  They don't have a picture of the closed back.  Hope this helps and I'll post it in the new styles, too.

I think this is a beautiful shoe.  Please ask for Veronica if you deal with LV.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh My GAAAAAAAAAAA, that is the grenadine watersnake Jenny!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## ntntgo

If anyone wants to know who is going to be carrying the Batik Python NP:
Las Vegas, Horatio, Madison, Dallas & Ecomm


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> Oh My GAAAAAAAAAAA, that is the grenadine watersnake Jenny!!!!!


 
I know.  Me, the AD freak, actually loves these new colors more in this style.  Can you believe it???


----------



## indi3r4

Beige lucifer, where can I get those?


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know the price-point of the daffodile in suede or kid? TIA!


----------



## imskyhigh

http://redsoleblog.com/2010/11/21/20101120.aspx

Does anybody know what the python shoes 18 up from the bottom of this blog page? They look like a pigalle but a bit more rounded w/ a fifi heel?! Maybe its just an illusion that they look off... 

THANKS!


----------



## ntntgo

imskyhigh said:


> http://redsoleblog.com/2010/11/21/20101120.aspx
> 
> Does anybody know what the python shoes 18 up from the bottom of this blog page? They look like a pigalle but a bit more rounded w/ a fifi heel?! Maybe its just an illusion that they look off...
> 
> THANKS!


 
They're Chapa and those pictures are from Liza King's Lookbook that she sent to her friends & posted on her FB page. Those are all shoes that Saks has ordered and are going to be carrying. Her intent was not for those to end up in a blog with someone else's watermark.  BTW they are $995.


----------



## imskyhigh

thanks.

FYI - the blog link was originally listed in the deal & steals thread, so if you/somebody doesn't want it posted, it should be from pulled from there....


----------



## ntntgo

Ayala said:


> Does anyone know the price-point of the daffodile in suede or kid? TIA!


 
*Ayala*-Kid is $995


----------



## ntntgo

indi3r4 said:


> Beige lucifer, where can I get those?


 
*Indi*-Horatio will have them in 120
LV will have them in 100s
I'm sure others will, too but those are the 2 I know for sure.


----------



## rdgldy

*nat*, you are a wealth of info!!  I think you know more about the shoes than Mr. L.
Do you know if the fabulous snakeskin pigalles will be made in 100??


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*-Kid is $995



Thank you!


----------



## Ayala

Sorry to be a bother again, but does anyone know the name/price of these?  They look like the old pin-ups a little, but with a lower vamp and skinnier heel.

Thank again my dears!


----------



## yazziestarr

^I was just going to ask the same thing...sorry I don't know the name but I'm lovin' them.


----------



## regeens

ntntgo said:


> Hi,
> I hope you ladies can help. Net-A-Porter has a nasty habit of putting CLs on their home page that they don't sell that I fall in love with then can't find. So far, I have only found these in the closed back version in black, which I would really like a color or in the sling. Can anyone point me in the direction of a color or the sling?


 
There are killer shoes. The heel reminds me of the Youpli. So delicately beautiful.


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> I asked the Vegas boutique if I could photograph some new styles in the spring catalog but they declined due to copyright issues??
> 
> I didn't argue of course but I don't understand it since pics of many of the new styles are already on the net!  Oh well, it's probably because they don't know me.



I don't think that their refusal was personal (so don't be hurt by it).  It was probably the legal/right thing to do in terms of copyright protection.  

Taking a picture of the catalog would be a reproduction of their copyrighted material and posting the pictures would be a distribution of that copyrighted material.  Without explicit permission from the copyright holder it is technically infringement.  Maybe they are trying to keep the distribution of these images to a minimum to make it harder or at least take longer for people to make knock-offs.

Just because there are pictures of the new styles on the internet doesn't mean that they aren't being posted/distributed in violation of Msr's copyright; the majority of them probably are.

Sorry...I'm studying for my Intellectual Property final in a few weeks and it just clicked in my head.


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> Hi *guru*-I have a picture of the Jenny.
> Las Vegas is getting Watersnake only, Royal Blue and Jade. They are the only Boutique to get the Royal Blue.
> The Pinkpowder is the only picture that is available right now.  They don't have a picture of the closed back.  Hope this helps and I'll post it in the new styles, too.
> 
> I think this is a beautiful shoe.  Please ask for Veronica if you deal with LV.



Thank you *N* ! So are you saying that they will be carrying the closed back version but there is no pic yet?  (not sure if i understood that correctly?) Thanks so much for the picture as well! They are GORGEOUS! 

I just sent an email and asked for Veronica!


----------



## MadameElle

_*ntntgo and carlinha*_ - thank you both for enlightening me.  I can't wait to see the pic of the HP python batik.



ntntgo said:


> I just talked to Veronica at LV and if you call her, she will ship and package properly for you and they are the only ones getting the HP Batik.  She will have a picture to email to me in a few days that I will post.  Veronica is very good about working with people in CA and the store manager is a friend of mine who is wonderful and very very accomodating.





carlinha said:


> the CL boutiques are generally lenient about  shipping python skin to CA... they are "technically" not supposed to,  but they do it.  the chances of them being inspected and confiscated  between state lines is very very slim... there's no customs forms or  anything declaring that it is a pair of python shoes.  generally, if the  store is strict, they won't even ship python to CA.


----------



## clothingguru

.


----------



## BattyBugs

Is anyone else's head spinning with all the new styles?


----------



## RedBottomLover

*ntntgo* do you know which boutiques will be getting the pinkpowder watersnake Jenny?


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Is anyone else's head spinning with all the new styles?



Hehe, especially with all the bright colours!!

I have to admit that I haven't seen much in this new collection that I can't live without, so at least these new shoes are saving me money, albeit lovely to oogle at via pictures!

ETA: although... I do like the look of the Jenny. Something about the exotic twisted and knotted like the Greissimo is just different and oh so lovely. I might like those in black....


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, especially with all the bright colours!!
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't seen much in this new collection that I can't live without, so at least these new shoes are saving me money, albeit lovely to oogle at via pictures!
> 
> ETA: although... I do like the look of the Jenny. Something about the exotic twisted and knotted like the Greissimo is just different and oh so lovely. I might like those in black....


*Jenay* the Jenny doesn't come in black, I called and checked


----------



## BellaShoes

RedBottomLover said:


> *ntntgo* do you know which boutiques will be getting the pinkpowder watersnake Jenny?



Just for reference, it is called 'Grenadine' not pinkpowder...


----------



## RedBottomLover

oh thanks! i thought when she said only the pinkpowder photo was available that was the name. my mistake hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

I just want to make sure you get the right info out in your search!  The CL customer service crew referred to it as Grenadine Watersnake and sent me the photo of the Grenadine Altadama as reference...the one I posted Thursday.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> *Jenay* the Jenny doesn't come in black, I called and checked



Meh. Maybe that's for the best!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thanks girl! I saw the Altadama that you posted & I thought it was the same color, I was thrown off by the other post. I would have hated to have called one of the boutiques asking for the wrong thing.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Jenay* hehe maybe. I need a new black pair so I was slightly heartbroken but I think I'm going to go for the Grenadine Watersnake <-- I got the name right this time *Bella*!


----------



## Jerrica

Hi just a quick line to say that my photos are watermarked to prevent misuse when i get them earlier than a store orders/receives/publishes them. Liza was not the only saks employee with those photos and I did not get them from her. I received them through my SA here and have permission to post them.


----------



## CMP86

Does anyone know what colors other than black nappa and blue gingham fabric the Sonietta flat will be coming in. CL online has the black and Nordstroms had the blue gingham in their lookbook.


----------



## Hanna_M

RedBottomLover said:


> *Jenay* the Jenny doesn't come in black, I called and checked



It will in Motcomb St...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

as promised, modeling pics of the lucifer bow 120


----------



## Elise499

*NerdyBirdy1982* they look amazing on you, I love them ! Congrats


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Elise499 said:


> *NerdyBirdy1982* they look amazing on you, I love them ! Congrats



Elise thank you! i remember when you first posted pics of the lower heeled version and i did not really like them, but in person the whole studded bow is beautiful! and even though they're tougher to walk in, the 120s are so sexy!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nerdy,* Super hot!! They look stunning on you!


----------



## ntntgo

Jerrica said:


> Hi just a quick line to say that my photos are watermarked to prevent misuse when i get them earlier than a store orders/receives/publishes them. Liza was not the only saks employee with those photos and I did not get them from her. I received them through my SA here and have permission to post them.


 
My apologies to Jerrica.  I can admit when I have jumped the gun.  My intent was to not to disparage Jerrica, who I find to be a great blogger and a decent person.  My intent was to inform you that Liza had posted those pictures on her FB page and sent them out to her friends.  

Regardless, everyone needs to be extemely careful when watermarking pictures that are from lookbooks sent by SAs.  It's one thing when they are sent as digital pictures released by the press offices and the CL reps are given permission to send them out.  But if you notice, when I post pictures sent to me by my SAs, I do not watermark them as my own.  They are copyrighted by Christian Louboutin.  I had an SA at Chanel fired for copying pictures out of a lookbook and sending them out before the press office had authorized it.

We are all protective of our SAs and especially of our beloved brand.  None of us would ever want our pictures posted with someone else's watermark on them.

Jerrica was remiss in putting in her blog that the pictures were not for reproduction and were with the express consent of her SA.  Therefore the onus falls on her SA for reproducing them.

Please do not blame Jerrica.  She is a good person with an impeccable reputation.

I am the first person to admit when I jump the gun and if she says she got them from her SA, then I, for one, believe her.

Done.


----------



## Alice1979

*Nerdy*, the Lucifer bows look so hot on you. You're absolutely rocking those. Do they run like Pigalle 120?


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> Just for reference, it is called 'Grenadine' not pinkpowder...


 
Thanks *Bella*
All I did was copy the email from my SA in LV.  She called it Powder Pink.  Thanks for clarifying.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ntntgo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> as promised, modeling pics of the lucifer bow 120


 
Every picture is a dagger in my heart.  They are soooo hot.  But you are KILLING me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

ntntgo said:


> Hi,
> I hope you ladies can help.  Net-A-Porter has a nasty habit of putting CLs on their home page that they don't sell that I fall in love with then can't find.  So far, I have only found these in the closed back version in black, which I would really like a color or in the sling. Can anyone point me in the direction of a color or the sling?



Did you see the photo posted in the new styles thread? It's called Plisetta I think.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

NERDY!!!! Those are fabulous!!


----------



## mashimaro8888

HI all, the Spring/Summer Collection is in yet? I can't wait for bright colors


----------



## ntntgo

SassySarah said:


> Did you see the photo posted in the new styles thread? It's called Plisetta I think.


 
Hi *Sassy*-Yep, found it already at JJR and it is on its way. YIPEE!!!!
Thanks, though. You're always so helpful.


----------



## Shoeobsession

So excited about the New Maggies! Pumice 160 are my favorite! Is officially inlove and needs these in my life asap! haha


----------



## Jerrica

ntntgo

I have just added Lucifer bows to my list! Gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Hi *Sassy*-Yep, found it already at JJR and it is on its way. YIPEE!!!!
> Thanks, though. You're always so helpful.



woohooo *ntntgo*! i can't wait for your pictures! they look fabulous... i'm sure they are 100000x better IRL!


----------



## clothingguru

Im a tad confused now because i had emailed the boutiques asking to be put on the wait list for the *Grenadine Jenny 150*. And i got a reply back from Dallas saying: 

"We are getting this shoe in our store but in the Pinkpowder color not in Grenadine.  The photo looks like the color we will be getting in.  Please let me if your still interested; if not the Horatio store (212-255-1910) will be receiving the Grenadine color."

Maybe there are 2 different versions?


----------



## clothingguru

*Nerdy:*  OMG i love them on you!


----------



## regeens

*Nerdy*! They look awesome! Makes me wish this cut works with my feet.


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know when and where one can purchase the Pigalle Plato in 120mm. TIA


----------



## YaYa3

Ayala said:


> Sorry to be a bother again, but does anyone know the name/price of these?  They look like the old pin-ups a little, but with a lower vamp and skinnier heel.
> 
> Thank again my dears!



was this answered and i missed it???  gotta have this shoe!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1260012&d=1291000294


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Louboufan* Horatio has the Pigalle Plato in 120mm


----------



## nillacobain

YaYa3 said:


> was this answered and i missed it??? gotta have this shoe!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1260012&d=1291000294


 
I love tho bow! It's very similar to Double Noeuds ones.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

RedBottomLover said:


> *Louboufan* Horatio has the Pigalle Plato in 120mm



are you sure??? i just talked to them and they said not til december.... i will seriously die if i dont get this shoe lol!!


----------



## Louboufan

RedBottomLover said:


> *Louboufan* Horatio has the Pigalle Plato in 120mm


Thank you.


----------



## mishybelle

I was just in the Bev Hills store yesterday and was surprised they didn't have many of the newer styles! No Maggie. No Escandria. No Lucifer. I was so sad, but the nude miniglitter Lady Peep Sling was there! It looks so much cooler in person! BTW, I went TTS to 1/2 size up


----------



## mishybelle

^BTW, they had the Ecotrash, Lady Peep Sling in black miniglitter with red tips, and a strappy cobra style similar to the Toutenkaboucle (sp?)


----------



## meaghan<3

Nerdy, where did you find the Lucifer bow and how did you size in them?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nerdy, the Lucifer Bow looks hot on you! I would love them, but in the 70mm.


----------



## ntntgo

meaghan<3 said:


> Nerdy, where did you find the Lucifer bow and how did you size in them? Thanks so much!


 
*Meaghan*-Pardon me for answering for the lovely *Nerdy* but I figured in case she doesn't jump on soon, I'd answer on her behalf.
She got them the day they went on sale at BG.  They were the first store to get them and sold out of every size immediately.
Isn't she the lucky one?  And they fit exactly like the old Pigalle 120mm.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Nerdy, the Lucifer Bow looks hot on you! I would love them, but in the 70mm.



Come on, Bats. Make the leap to 120!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ayala said:


> Sorry to be a bother again, but does anyone know the name/price of these?  They look like the old pin-ups a little, but with a lower vamp and skinnier heel.
> 
> Thank again my dears!





yazziestarr said:


> ^I was just going to ask the same thing...sorry I don't know the name but I'm lovin' them.





YaYa3 said:


> was this answered and i missed it???  gotta have this shoe!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1260012&d=1291000294



They are called Beauty.  I saw them in the boutique press book and I believe NM and Saks are supposed to get them.


----------



## meaghan<3

ntntgo said:


> *Meaghan*-Pardon me for answering for the lovely *Nerdy* but I figured in case she doesn't jump on soon, I'd answer on her behalf.
> She got them the day they went on sale at BG.  They were the first store to get them and sold out of every size immediately.
> Isn't she the lucky one?  And they fit exactly like the old Pigalle 120mm.




Thank you, *Nat*!  Uggh -- just my luck! ush:  They are amazing!  I wish I could get my hands on a pair!


----------



## ntntgo

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Beauty. I saw them in the boutique press book and I believe NM and Saks are supposed to get them.


 
They are Beauty 100mm and they are $695.


----------



## ntntgo

meaghan<3 said:


> Thank you, *Nat*! Uggh -- just my luck! ush: They are amazing! I wish I could get my hands on a pair!


 
Soon. Another couple of weeks and the black and beige will be here.  I'm dying for them, too. I called the next day after she got them and they were gone.


----------



## YaYa3

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Beauty.  I saw them in the boutique press book and I believe NM and Saks are supposed to get them.



THANK YOU, *lavender!* 

and thank you, too, sweet *ntntgo!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies... the photo I posted last week came straight from a CL online representative and he called this particular color Grenadine... BUT in the email after a closer look the rep wrote this:

_*We will receive royal blue and pink powder Altadamas online*_ the Grenadine Watersnake Altadama's will be available at Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills, and Dallas.


Attached is the GRENADINE WATERSNAKE ALTADAMA


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ Thanks *Bella*... I am SO in love with those shoes... Do they run TTS?


----------



## BellaShoes

Now I am super curious as to what pink powder is?

*Grenadine Watersnake* Altadama






and we heard this is a *Powder Pink Jenny*?





What gives, they look the same to me?


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> ^ Thanks *Bella*... I am SO in love with those shoes... Do they run TTS?



I have always taken TTS in AD's...


----------



## xiaoxiao

^They look like the same color to me...  But then again I'm really not in the know...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> *Meaghan*-Pardon me for answering for the lovely *Nerdy* but I figured in case she doesn't jump on soon, I'd answer on her behalf.
> She got them the day they went on sale at BG.  They were the first store to get them and sold out of every size immediately.
> Isn't she the lucky one?  And they fit exactly like the old Pigalle 120mm.



yes  i got a 37.5 which has always been my size in Pigalle 120s.  They seem to be cut more like the older pigalles (ie a little more of a dip on the sides and see the pitch of the heel).  i'm comparing them to the mini glitter pigalle 120s and patent pigalle 120s from last year that seemed a bit deeper cut at the toe box.  This is probably the 1 shoe that i actually have a perfect size in.


----------



## BellaShoes

The look exactly the same to me too.

The only thing I can think of is the powder pink is not actually a watersnake but a kid or patent leather.

The CL Online rep said they would be receiving a Royal Blue and Powder Pink AD online... the Royal Blue AD is the one I have attached....


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Beauty.  I saw them in the boutique press book and I believe NM and Saks are supposed to get them.



Thanks *Lavender*! They are beauties indeed!


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> Now I am super curious as to what pink powder is?
> 
> *Grenadine Watersnake* Altadama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we heard this is a *Powder Pink Jenny*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gives, they look the same to me?


 
To echo *Bella*, I just copied and pasted what my SA sent me.  I changed the color in the new styles thread to Grenadine based on what was said here.
After what *Bella* just wrote, I contacted my SA again and indeed, there is a Powder Pink.


----------



## BellaShoes

Any color reference for powder pink though? My guess is patent leather...


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> They are Beauty 100mm and they are $695.



Thank you Lav and Ntntgo!!!!!

I think I found something to use my NM giftcards on!!!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Beauty.  I saw them in the boutique press book and I believe NM and Saks are supposed to get them.





ntntgo said:


> They are Beauty 100mm and they are $695.



Thanks *Lavander* and *Ntntgo*! perfect name for them


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> Any color reference for powder pink though? My guess is patent leather...


 
Seriously, *Bella*, I think that there are so many new styles and colors coming at once that the SAs are getting confused. More styles are being added, some are getting cancelled. They're more confused than we are.

IMO, it will be the Powder Pink watersnake that I have ADs in my signature in. They're labeled Powder Pink. I bet they're bringing that color back. If so, I'll be thrilled because I love my ADs in that color.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have an email into customer service for a photo... I will share if I receive it tomorrow


----------



## BellaShoes

Your AD's are beautiful by the way....


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ OH that would be SO helpful! Thanks *B*, and pls keep us (esp me LOL) posted!!


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> I have an email into customer service for a photo... I will share if I receive it tomorrow


 
Don't you think it's a good chance that it's the same since the color is the same name?  I just looked at the box and that's it.  I hope that it is.


----------



## clothingguru

^ thanks for all the investigating on the "pink powder" and "grenadine" color girls! i would love to know the difference of the 2.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> *Dessye* did you see the Jenny 150? And if so did you see what colors it'd be available in? PS from the sounds of it I think I'll be in trouble too hehe



Sorry for the delay - I'm back home to reality   unfortunately I did not see the Jenny.  That's the sling version of Greissimo right?


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> Sorry for the delay - I'm back home to reality   unfortunately I did not see the Jenny.  That's the sling version of Greissimo right?


*Dessye* hehe thats fine. Yep, it is.


----------



## JRed

Will the Mad Marta will be available in any other colours or materials aside from these two?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> Seriously, *Bella*, I think that there are so many new styles and colors coming at once that the SAs are getting confused. More styles are being added, some are getting cancelled. They're more confused than we are.
> 
> IMO, it will be the Powder Pink watersnake that I have ADs in my signature in. They're labeled Powder Pink. I bet they're bringing that color back. If so, I'll be thrilled because I love my ADs in that color.



i will be so happy if it's this color. i will faint.


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> Seriously, *Bella*, I think that there are so many new styles and colors coming at once that the SAs are getting confused. More styles are being added, some are getting cancelled. They're more confused than we are.
> 
> IMO, it will be the Powder Pink watersnake that I have ADs in my signature in. They're labeled Powder Pink. I bet they're bringing that color back. If so, I'll be thrilled because I love my ADs in that color.



I have confirmation on Powder pink! It is indeed the same as ntntgo purchased last year! It was an exclusive at Madison in the Summer 2009 collection and CL is bringing it back for 2011. 

So there you have it Ladies, the 'Powder Pink' is the lighter rose color and grenadine is the brighter pink as seen on the Jenny and Altadama posted for 2011!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you soooo much * Bella *..
Thoses Genardine watersnake should be MINE


----------



## NANI1972

So we will have both the "powder pink" and "Grenadine" Watersnake AD for our buying pleasure? 

I am trying so hard to refrain myself from getting on a waitlist for the Grenadine AD.


----------



## Theren

Ooo powder pink


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BellaShoes said:


> I have confirmation on Powder pink! It is indeed the same as ntntgo purchased last year! It was an exclusive at Madison in the Summer 2009 collection and CL is bringing it back for 2011.
> 
> So there you have it Ladies, the 'Powder Pink' is the lighter rose color and grenadine is the brighter pink as seen on the Jenny and Altadama posted for 2011!



Any info about the retail price of the watersnake AD Bella?


----------



## NANI1972

^$1095


----------



## ntntgo

WOW!! I think that's the same price I paid for them.  Woo Hoo no price increase.
I'm going to get the Powder Pink in the Jenny because I sooooooo love the color and I wear my ADs to death.
A word to the wise...waterproof and stainproof them.  They have saved mine from being ruined as much as I wear them.  I do it to all of my exotics.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Any word as to how much the Jenny's will cost?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> ^$1095



Thanx Nani


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Elisa* the Alba (pewter color) Jenny will be $955 & the Watersnake Jenny will be $1095


----------



## BellaShoes

The Powder Pink and Royal Blue watersnake AD's will both be available online....


----------



## ceseeber

I got a call from the London boutique (no clue which one) that the Ecotrash in either Yellow and/or Fuxia has arrived. In case anyone happen's to be in the neighborhood, pretty please take a picture for *Alice* and myself.....thanks!


----------



## Hanna_M

Ohhhhh... I'm getting all dreamy over the powder pink watersnake Jennys... I can see me having trouble with my ban!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you so much for letting us know *Bella*!


----------



## carlinha

FYI: BH just got a new shipment in this AM which included *Pumice Maggie 140* and nude patent lady peeps among other styles


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I am posting these photos here for our color reference ladies:

Mount St. will receive the Jade Watersnake Bianca.







Motcomb St. will get the BANANA in Royal Blue Watersnake


----------



## sophinette007

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am posting these photos here for our color reference ladies:
> 
> Mount St. will receive the Jade Watersnake Bianca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motcomb St. will get the BANANA in Royal Blue Watersnake


 
Wow  I  deeply love the royal blue watersnake! I will definitely pick something in that material!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for tempting me Seductive lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg stop it. those are ridiculous!!!! they need a censor bar.


----------



## carlinha




----------



## **shoelover**




----------



## ntntgo

The Royal Blue
Thanks *Seductive*


----------



## clothingguru

I love the JADE! Thanks *S*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my! I am really loving the new colors. I just need to keep telling myself "Italy in 22 days."


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ladies I have a question. Does anyone know the sales tax in NY, CA, & Texas? TIA


----------



## elfgirl

Um....who besides Robertson is getting the grenadine ADs? (For research purposes...)


----------



## carlinha

redbottomlover said:


> ladies i have a question. Does anyone know the sales tax in ny, ca, & texas? Tia



ny 8.75%
ca 9.25%


----------



## Aikandy

ITA!  


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> omg stop it. those are ridiculous!!!! they need a censor bar.


----------



## NANI1972

WoW! All these new watersnake colors are just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## carlinha

carlinha said:


> ny 8.75%
> ca 9.25%



sorry i meant CA is 9.75%


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> Um....who besides Robertson is getting the grenadine ADs? (For research purposes...)



   Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills and Dallas


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Bovery


----------



## Dessye

^^^
OMG!!!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

clothingguru said:


> Madison, Horatio, Beverly Hills and Dallas



Thank you!


----------



## Ayala

Lucifer 120s are available for pre-order from the e-boutique.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/lucifer-bow-120mm.html

They also added about a dozen more s/s 10 stuffs.


----------



## Ayala

And New Declics in Black Kid...I could have sworn someone was looking for these: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/new-declic-calf.html


----------



## BellaShoes

What is Msr Louboutin trying to do!!!! The man is outta his mind for Spring!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Hi everyone.  My package from Saks finally arrived today after waiting for over a week.  I ordered the beige VP spikes.  I thought I made it clear to SA Jacie at the Saks Short Hills store that I wanted the beige.  I even repeated it to SA Natasha when I called to follow up the next day that I wanted beige.  Guess what they sent me --- BLACK vp spikes.  I am so disappointed as I have been excited to see and try on the beige.

If I return these, they should refund me ALL the money right - the price of the shoes, tax, AND shipping?  I mean, they sent me the wrong product so they should pay for their own mistake.

If I exchange for the beige, IF they still have my size and that is a *big IF*, they should pay for the shipping right?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

MadameElle said:


> Hi everyone.  My package from Saks finally arrived today after waiting for over a week.  I ordered the beige VP spikes.  I thought I made it clear to SA Jacie at the Saks Short Hills store that I wanted the beige.  I even repeated it to SA Natasha when I called to follow up the next day that I wanted beige.  Guess what they sent me --- BLACK vp spikes.  I am so disappointed as I have been excited to see and try on the beige.
> 
> If I return these, they should refund me ALL the money right - the price of the shoes, tax, AND shipping?  I mean, they sent me the wrong product so they should pay for their own mistake.
> 
> If I exchange for the beige, IF they still have my size and that is a *big IF*, they should pay for the shipping right?




yes they should pay for return shipping and you should also receive free shipping if they still have them if not you should get a full refund inc the shipping as if the transaction never happened. If they don't agree to it than you should speak directly to the department manager who will be able to take care of it . So sorry about your mix up


----------



## Elise499

Loubout 100






Fière in jade 





Devalavi


----------



## Hanna_M

I've just spoken to Motcomb St - they have the *Lucifer Bow FLATS *in today!!! They are also expecting to get the 100 version but not 120s... I'm trying to get through to Mount St to see if they'll be getting the 120s.

Edit to add: Mount St are getting the 120s in Black and Silver! I'm on the wait list for the black... should be in by the end of the year.


----------



## cfellis522

RedBottomLover said:


> Ladies I have a question. Does anyone know the sales tax in NY, CA, & Texas? TIA


 
Tax in Dallas, TX is 8.25%  Cara


----------



## mrsb74

Hanna_M said:


> I've just spoken to Motcomb St - they have the *Lucifer Bow FLATS *in today!!! They are also expecting to get the 100 version but not 120s... I'm trying to get through to Mount St to see if they'll be getting the 120s.
> 
> Edit to add: Mount St are getting the 120s in Black and Silver! I'm on the wait list for the black... should be in by the end of the year.



I love these- do you know the uk prices of each of them at all? Ta
Also any online stockist  in the uk?


----------



## ElisaBr13

RedBottomLover said:


> *Elisa* the Alba (pewter color) Jenny will be $955 & the Watersnake Jenny will be $1095




Thanks RedBottom


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thanks *carlinha* and *cfellis* 

No problem *elisa*


----------



## Hanna_M

mrsb74 said:


> I love these- do you know the uk prices of each of them at all? Ta
> Also any online stockist  in the uk?



No idea on prices and couldn't say about online stockists... no idea who, if anyone else will be getting them...


----------



## clothingguru

Hanna_M said:


> I've just spoken to Motcomb St - they have the *Lucifer Bow FLATS *in today!!! They are also expecting to get the 100 version but not 120s... I'm trying to get through to Mount St to see if they'll be getting the 120s.
> 
> Edit to add: Mount St are getting the 120s in Black and Silver! I'm on the wait list for the black... should be in by the end of the year.



what do the lucifer bow flats look like?!!!!

*Elsie*: thank you for the pics!


----------



## BijouBleu

In case this is of help to anyone, CL online store just got their shipment of Lucifer Bow 120 today and will be shipping it out later this afternoon or tomorrow for those who wait listed.

I did so last night, got an e-mail to call in this AM. LB120 should be on their way to me soon


----------



## missgiannina

are they sold out i didnt find them online?


----------



## BijouBleu

missgiannina said:


> are they sold out i didnt find them online?



So weird, just went to the link and page is MIA, not sure what the story is there


----------



## carlinha

the devalavi red suede is really pretty!!!


----------



## heatherB

BijouBleu said:


> So weird, just went to the link and page is MIA, not sure what the story is there


I've been able to find a shoe, when this happens, by typing the name in the search box.  hth


----------



## CelticLuv

Oh good lord...those Royal Blue Watersnake Bananas 
Any thoughts on pricing?


----------



## sophinette007

Dreamy ! I agree! Altadama will also be available in RB Watersnake...

Any informations about Jade patent styles available in addition to Pigalles 120, banana and Bianca? I would love a VP or an HP....




CelticLuv said:


> Oh good lord...those Royal Blue Watersnake
> 
> Bananas
> Any thoughts on pricing?


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> the devalavi red suede is really pretty!!!


 
I agree!!!


----------



## Anne_O

I'm SO loving the advent calender idea! It's so cute


----------



## mrsb74

Hanna_M said:


> No idea on prices and couldn't say about online stockists... no idea who, if anyone else will be getting them...


 

no probs I'll give them a call


----------



## jenayb

Just got back from NM and they have a ton of the new styles for their trunk show. My SA said that Scottsdale was the only store in the country to get these. I tried on the beige MBB (my size, luckily!) and let's just say...


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Just got back from NM and they have a ton of the new styles for their trunk show. My SA said that Scottsdale was the only store in the country to get these. I tried on the beige MBB (my size, luckily!) and let's just say...


 
ughhhh i want them!!, i was hoping someone would say they were terrible or something, lol .... wish you had a photo!

too bad 150mm is not at all practical for my every day life...


----------



## RedBottomLover

moshi_moshi said:


> ughhhh i want them!!, i was hoping someone would say they were terrible or something, lol .... wish you had a photo!
> 
> too bad 150mm is not at all practical for my every day life...


haha i was hoping the same thing! *Jenay* did you get them?


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> ughhhh i want them!!, i was hoping someone would say they were terrible or something, lol .... wish you had a photo!
> 
> too bad 150mm is not at all practical for my every day life...


 
Hehe. I was going to take a photo, but well I'll be honest.... I have on boots today and thus black socks, which I kept on while I tried the MBB on. It looked pittiful so... No pic. :shame: 

Again, I'll be honest... They are super NON-terrible. The leather is buttery soft, almost remniscent of Balenciaga I'd venture to say, and the colour is just gorgeous IRL. Even my girlfriend who doesn't really care about CLs died a million deaths when she saw them. They are relatively comfortable to boot! 



RedBottomLover said:


> haha i was hoping the same thing! *Jenay* did you get them?


 
I did not, as they are not technically available for sale yet.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Jenay* the way you talk about them makes me want them. I wish I lived near a boutique or store that carried CL.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'll have to try them on but i probably won't purchase.... they would be a dinner/night out shoe and honestly i just don't go out enough to spend $12xx on a going out shoe 

and with $12xx i could buy a nice bag 

does anyone know the actual price?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> *Jenay* the way you talk about them makes me want them. I wish I lived near a boutique or store that carried CL.


 
You can probably order them from NM once they are available.  



moshi_moshi said:


> i'll have to try them on but i probably won't purchase.... they would be a dinner/night out shoe and honestly i just don't go out enough to spend $12xx on a going out shoe
> 
> and with $12xx i could buy a nice bag
> 
> does anyone know the actual price?


 
Yeah, the first $1k+ shoe purchase for one that you likely won't wear all the time is always hard to swallow; however, I try to make every day a special occasion so that I can wear my CLs! I wear almost every pair I own to the office. 

They are $1195.


----------



## RedBottomLover

I figured that, I just wanted to try them on first because I feel like my ankles are too small & the top strap may be too big.


----------



## heatherB

So excited, I just got the shipment notification for my New Declic in black miniglitter! I'm guessing I'll get them by Friday!!!


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> I figured that, I just wanted to try them on first because I feel like my ankles are too small & the top strap may be too big.


 
I have tiny pathetic chicken legs and they fit me just fine.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! Jenay, you had the beige MBB's on your feet!!!!! And no pics!


----------



## clothingguru

*JENAY*:  WHEN are they available to the public do you know?!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> OMG! Jenay, you had the beige MBB's on your feet!!!!! And no pics!



I know! I thought of you, too! Damn my black socks!! 



clothingguru said:


> *JENAY*:  WHEN are they available to the public do you know?!!!!!!



My SA wasn't sure but said he'd call me...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*... WHO CARES ABOUT SOCKS!!! You could have been wearing a potato sack and I bet you would have looked outta this world!


----------



## MadameElle

Good evening everyone.   Fyi~yolanda spikes in beige arrived at nordstrom topanga canyon. They're beautiful irl.  So sparkly and ready for partying.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*... WHO CARES ABOUT SOCKS!!! You could have been wearing a potato sack and I bet you would have looked outta this world!


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Good evening everyone.   Fyi~yolanda spikes in beige arrived at nordstrom topanga canyon. They're beautiful irl.  So sparkly and ready for partying.





It is my understanding that the Yolanda Spike has more spikes than the VP and is just as comfortable..............


----------



## BellaShoes

The yolanda spikes are WAAAAAAAY more comfy than the VP and have a lot more spikeys


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> The yolanda spikes are WAAAAAAAY more comfy than the VP and have a lot more spikeys



Really! I'll be darned.... I thought the VP was the HG of comfort. Yolanda Spike, huh...... $995, yes?


----------



## BellaShoes

No way, my Yolanda Spikes are my best, best, best shoes! I think mine were $995?


----------



## MadameElle

$1195 at nordstrom


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, just checked my receipt... $1195


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Really! I'll be darned.... I thought the VP was the HG of comfort. Yolanda Spike, huh...... $995, yes?



*J*, some pixx of my fabulous spikeys to tempt u!


----------



## BellaShoes

And me too!!!


----------



## rdgldy

The lucifer bow in white in the 100m?? heel may be the first white shoe I am in love with.  Does anyone know who is getting it??


----------



## BijouBleu

heatherB said:


> I've been able to find a shoe, when this happens, by typing the name in the search box.  hth



Thanks *heatherB*! I'll know for next time, because I can foresee a next time!


----------



## funinthesun80

heatherB said:


> So excited, I just got the shipment notification for my New Declic in black miniglitter! I'm guessing I'll get them by Friday!!!


i'm so curious about the new declic... please post pics and congrats!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

Just read through this entire thread and I kept saying, No, no, no, I can live without that, no, no, no...

Then I saw the ADs. Grenadine, pink powder, royal blue, jade...  

I guess I call and get on a few waiting lists?


----------



## jenayb

Bella and Jesh!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Is there anyone who is as in love with the Fiere as I am?
I think it's such a perfect every day summery shoe! And the color is TDF, so fun!
I want them!


----------



## yazziestarr

*MadameElle * did they just arrive and in all sizes? I talked to my SA yesterday and when he did a search he couldn't find my size. I wonder if they just arrived if they weren't all in the system.

So I think I remember people saying TTS for the yolanda spikes in previous discussions...you think .5 up could be easily fixed with a heel grip?


*Jenay* oh no the Beige MBBs were that good! I had almost convinced my self I only need to Frambiose. but buttery soft bal like leather.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> *MadameElle * did they just arrive and in all sizes? I talked to my SA yesterday and when he did a search he couldn't find my size. I wonder if they just arrived if they weren't all in the system.
> 
> So I think I remember people saying TTS for the yolanda spikes in previous discussions...you think .5 up could be easily fixed with a heel grip?
> 
> 
> *Jenay oh no the Beige MBBs were that good! I had almost convinced my self I only need to Frambiose. but buttery soft bal like leather.*


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> Just got back from NM and they have a ton of the new styles for their trunk show. My SA said that Scottsdale was the only store in the country to get these. I tried on the beige MBB (my size, luckily!) and let's just say...


Oh no! I wish you could have taken a photo. How lucky of you to be able to try them on  How does the color compare to the nude of your CNs Jenay? I'm looking for my true nude and was hoping the beige mbb would be the perfect choice once available as it appears darker than the regular nude.


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Oh no! I wish you could have taken a photo. How lucky of you to be able to try them on  How does the color compare to the nude of your CNs Jenay? I'm looking for my true nude and was hoping the beige mbb would be the perfect choice once available as it appears darker than the regular nude.



I know, I am kicking myself for not taking a pic now... Socks or no socks!

The beige seems to be a little less pinkish and more buttery than that of my nude patent Bianca; it definitely is very slightly darker, but not a whole lot. I'm Canadian and thus very pale so it was darker than my skin colour. Perhaps I'll have an excuse to meander back into NM over the next few days and I'll try to take a pic of them on or ask my SA to send me a pic!


----------



## PyAri

yeah you shoulda just took the pic. Remember the ad from was it nm or nordstroms website with the model modeling all those shoes with socks? If she could pull it off, you could as well, lol!

 If you do go back and take a modeling pic I know you'd make me along with a lot of other ladies really happy  I'm Indian so I'm a bit darker than you. Personally seeing a pic would give me a better idea of what range the nude falls in. Thanks again Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

^lol! 

Ok I will try to find an excuse to go back in soon. Shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I know! I thought of you, too! Damn my black socks!!
> 
> 
> 
> *My SA wasn't sure but said he'd call me...*


I called as soon as i saw your post and she said because they were from the SPRING line not resort that it would most likely be january!  Which is good for me cause i need more time to save for all the other shoes i want too! haha


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> I called as soon as i saw your post and she said because they were from the SPRING line not resort that it would most likely be january!  Which is good for me cause i need more time to save for all the other shoes i want too! haha



Nice! That makes sense; my SA said it wouldn't be too long, probably a few weeks was his guess.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I know, I am kicking myself for not taking a pic now... Socks or no socks!
> 
> The beige seems to be a little less pinkish and more buttery than that of my nude patent Bianca; it definitely is very slightly darker, but not a whole lot. *I'm Canadian* and thus very pale so it was darker than my skin colour. Perhaps I'll have an excuse to meander back into NM over the next few days and *I'll try to take a pic of them on or ask my SA to send me a pic*!



 Canadian EH! Mee too! 
And PLEASE do take a pic if you end up SOMEHOW being at NM again! !!!!! That would be so amazing!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Canadian EH! Mee too!
> And PLEASE do take a pic if you end up SOMEHOW being at NM again! !!!!! That would be so amazing!



 A fellow Canadian!


----------



## MadameElle

*Yazziestar* I got a call earlier this afternoon from Angela at Topanga Canyon while I was at SCP asking about the Maggie Pomice - they don't have it yet.  

Angela told me the beige yolanda spikes arrived today and they were calling people on the wait list.  I was on the wait list for a 36 but I asked them if I can try on a 35.5 for comparison and they did.  I ended up getting the 35.5.  I had heel slippage with a 36 after wearing it only for very few minutes.  The 35.5 fits perfect for me - no heel slippage and just a little tight on the toe box but, it is nappa so I know the toe box will stretch.  With the 36, I think a heel grip will fix the slippage but it may only be temporary as the leather stretches further with wear???  Maybe the more experienced CL experts can answer the heel grip question.

If you want to call tomorrow, ask for Angela.  I guess she was the one calling people on the list and probably will know if they have the other sizes.  I know I left a size 36 there this afternoon.



yazziestarr said:


> *MadameElle * did they just arrive and in all sizes? I talked to my SA yesterday and when he did a search he couldn't find my size. I wonder if they just arrived if they weren't all in the system.
> 
> So I think I remember people saying TTS for the yolanda spikes in previous discussions...you think .5 up could be easily fixed with a heel grip?
> 
> 
> *Jenay* oh no the Beige MBBs were that good! I had almost convinced my self I only need to Frambiose. but buttery soft bal like leather.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay*: Heck yesssss!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Jenay* I need a pic of you modeling the nude MBBs !!!  DH  said he didn't like them n they reminded him of a rubber chicken n some other thing  n I just need to prove him wrong ! someone go back and take a picture pretty please!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

A rubber chicken??:lolots:


----------



## mrsb74

Does anyone know if the beige yolanda spikes are available in the uk either on line or in store?


----------



## SassySarah

CL Facebook status says 25 days of Loubis, open a new shoe on the advent calendar. http://www.facebook.com/christianlouboutin


----------



## jenayb

Ok ladies. I will be going back to NM today at lunch. Time for some spy shots!!

:ninja:


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Ok ladies. I will be going back to NM today at lunch. Time for some spy shots!!
> 
> :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Jenay* I need a pic of you modeling the nude MBBs !!!  DH said he didn't like them n they reminded him of a rubber chicken n some other thing  n I just need to prove him wrong ! someone go back and take a picture pretty please!!!!!!


 
I just saw this.... *a rubber chicken*!!!!!!!!



Sassy -


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> You can probably order them from NM once they are available.
> 
> Yeah, the first $1k+ shoe purchase for one that you likely won't wear all the time is always hard to swallow; however, I try to make every day a special occasion so that I can wear my CLs! I wear almost every pair I own to the office.
> 
> They are $1195.


 
i almost had a heart attack when i purchased my studded VPs.... still under $1k though 

my office is casual yet conservative?  if that makes any sense... i wear jeans every day or a dress but my shoes tend to stay on the plainer side.... and i really don't want people asking about them either......


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i almost had a heart attack when i purchased my studded VPs.... still under $1k though
> 
> my office is casual yet conservative? if that makes any sense... i wear jeans every day or a dress but my shoes tend to stay on the plainer side.... and i really don't want people asking about them either......


 
Haha, that first $1k+ price tag is always a little hard to swallow, but then every time you wear them it's like, "Oh! This is why I paid that much!" 

I always wear whichever shoes I want at the office. I'm one of maybe 4 girls so I don't really get asked about my shoes much other than the occasional compliment. The men here have no clue what I'm wearing, except my boss who's actually picked me up a couple pairs.


----------



## karwood

*Jenay,* can't wait to see modeling pics of the beige MBB!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *Jenay,* can't wait to see modeling pics of the beige MBB!


 
I'm excited to go have them on my feet again!!  

I'll be going over there in 30 minutes!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Haha, that first $1k+ price tag is always a little hard to swallow, but then every time you wear them it's like, "Oh! This is why I paid that much!"
> 
> I always wear whichever shoes I want at the office. I'm one of maybe 4 girls so I don't really get asked about my shoes much other than the occasional compliment. The men here have no clue what I'm wearing, except my boss who's actually picked me up a couple pairs.


 
totally agree...i get more compliments on the studded vps than i know what to do with... men and women!

i wish i could do that...but there are TONS of women at my office and its more trouble than its worth to deal with them.... 

can't wait to see your pics of the beige mbbs!!


----------



## heatherB

moshi_moshi said:


> i almost had a heart attack when i purchased my studded VPs.... still under $1k though
> 
> my office is casual yet conservative? if that makes any sense... i wear jeans every day or a dress but my shoes tend to stay on the plainer side.... and* i really don't want people asking about them either*......


 
I feel the same way. I rarely wear my favorite things to work because I'd get too much attention. Another woman in my office wore a pair of Burberry pumps once and everyone was talking about it. I know I don't need to feel ashamed of spending more money than some people choose to on shoes, etc, but that is the vibe here


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I'm excited to go have them on my feet again!!
> 
> I'll be going over there in 30 minutes!


 ...... Ill be waiting.... :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Ok ladies. I will be going back to NM today at lunch. Time for some spy shots!!
> 
> :ninja:



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

I am here, I am here, I am here.... let's see them!


----------



## maianh_8686

Hi ladies, 

I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful 

P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!!! Where were you!?!?!?!


----------



## karwood

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful
> 
> P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone




Bummer! I was hoping they would look better in modeling pics, but I have to agree they  do look like they came straight out of Lady Gaga's closet.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are not for me but LOVE!


----------



## maianh_8686

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!!!! Where were you!?!?!?!



Bella, this pic was taken at Singapore CL boutique custom made crystal shoe event which is from Dec 2nd - Dec 5th


----------



## BellaShoes

GHEEEEZ! I know you are a fellow Bay Area girl and thought _OMG, where is she!?_


----------



## karwood

maianh_8686 said:


> Bella, this pic was taken at Singapore CL boutique custom made crystal shoe event which is from Dec 2nd - Dec 5th



I can't believe they are letting you try on these shoes on uncarpeted floor


----------



## moshi_moshi

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful
> 
> P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone


 
thanks for the photos!!!  LOVE them but so not for me....


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> I'm excited to go have them on my feet again!!
> 
> I'll be going over there in 30 minutes!


  OMGGGGG I CAN"T freakin wait!!!!!!! *Jenay *your our hero babe!!! n today is hero character day for to promote awareness of Violence against Children on FB


----------



## ikaesmallz

Hey girls,

For whoever was interested in the python batik, the Ron Rons came in at Madison yesterday. I tried them on today. They are absolutely gorgeous and artsy! They run big though. My usual size is a 35.5 and they were so big on me. I had like a finger size gap in the back  so I would recommend sizing down 1/2-1 size depending on the width of your foot. I was so disappointed they had no 35s.


----------



## BellaShoes

Where did that Jenay go?!?!?! :tumbleweed:


----------



## moshi_moshi

i know, i'm excited to see them!


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> I can't believe they are letting you try on these shoes on uncarpeted floor



At the LV boutique, they let you step outside of the store on an uncarpeted surface to see how they feel and fit.  I've experienced that at other retailers as well.  Or, is it the strass that is concerning?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I have my latte and I'm ready for *Jenay *to show the good stuff

*Bella- *how are you feeling?


----------



## jenayb

Ok ladies, I am back from a very successful trip to Neimans! Feast your eyes.... 

(I really apologize for the low quality pics. I was being quick and these are all taken by my Blackberry.)






















And some of the other styles from the trunk show, just in case anyone else is interested. Who could pass up an excuse to try on all these lovelies? God bless my patient SA!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Dezy*, I am okay. Thank you for asking Unfortunately, the anesthesia has long since worn off and my ankle is throbbing down to the bone


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*!!!! OMG! They are all fantastic! I especially love the MBB's and the Lady Glitter Sling. Bravo *Jenay*, Bravo!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

And hello! They all fit you, you are a modern day Cinderella!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG Jenay!!!  The Beige MBB is TDF!!!  ROOL:
Also loving the glittery sling back!?  Lady Peep?


----------



## moshi_moshi

WHY OH WHY did you do this to me *jenay*!!!!

they look amazing!!

now i REALLY want them.... i love the beige....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WOW *Jenay, *thanks so much for all the eye candy, they all look amazing on you! 

Sadly, I don't think the beige MBBs are going to look very good on my skin tone . 

*Bella- *I'm so sorry you're in pain! Hope it gets better really soon!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i wish they had layaway.... then i could maybe justify the $1195 for night out shoes!


----------



## roussel

I love those meridian blue fifis!!! Thanks for the pics Jenay


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> Ok ladies, I am back from a very successful trip to Neimans! Feast your eyes....



Wow!  IRL seems much better!

Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> And hello! They all fit you, you are a modern day Cinderella!


 
Lol! Funny you should notice! My SA and I were talking about how odd it was to have gotten in all size 39s for the trunk show. Typically, he said, they are a 37-37.5. It must have been my day! 

*Sassy*- Yep, Lady Peep! They are GORGEOUS! That glitter red tip is amazing in person.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ OMG my size too!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Jenay you are a awsome shoe model! Thanks for the pics. The MBB in beige are gorgeous! LOVE!


----------



## clothingguru

Oh my word!!!!  I'm on my phone and can't see very well but as soon as I get home I'll be RUNNING to my computer! Thanksso much *jenay*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Bella*: so sorry about your ankle I hope it feels better soon


----------



## roussel

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful
> 
> P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone



Thanks for the modeling pic.  I love the color of the crystals, are they aquamarine?  The Daf is also not my style.  Those boots on the left side looks fierce.  Did you try those on?


----------



## karwood

*jenay,* they are amazing!!! I can't wait for the beige MBB to officially come out for purchase!



LavenderIce said:


> At the LV boutique, they let you step outside of the store on an uncarpeted surface to see how they feel and fit.  I've experienced that at other retailers as well.  Or, is it the strass that is concerning?



Well, that too. I'm going to assume these shoes cost over $2500 and letting the soles get worn out before they are purchased does seems careless. 

Every order I have received, there is always instructions to try the shoes on carpeted surface, otherwise no returns will be accepted if there are any signs of scratches or wear on the soles. I'm just saying if somebody were to purchase these shoes over the phone and for some reason that person wanted to exchange or return for store credit, there might be some problems because the soles are already scratched or has sign of wear. The boutique can easily deny they sold the shoes in that condition.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *jenay,* they are amazing!!! I can't wait for those beige MBB to officially come out for purchase!
> 
> Well, that too. I'm going to assume these shoes cost over $2500 and letting the soles get worn out before they are purchased does seems careless.
> 
> Every order I have received, there is always instructions to try the shoes on carpeted surface, otherwise no returns will be accepted if there are any signs of scratches or wear on the soles. I'm just saying if somebody were to purchase these shoes over the phone and for some reason that person wanted to exchange or return for store credit, there might be some problems because the soles are already scratched or has sign of wear. The boutique can easily deny they sold the shoes in that condition.


 
My SA is going to phone me the moment they are available for purchase. I'm honestly not 100% sold on them personally, but I will post as soon as I hear from him.

As for the wearing of CLs on non-carpeted surfaces to try on in stores, I find this varies from SA to SA. My Barneys SA will actually ask me to walk on the carpet *and* the tile when trying on CLs in store so that I have a good feel for how the shoe will feel in my daily life; however, I've had SAs tell me carpet only. I've had these two different experiences when trying on lots of different styles, from reasonable to out of this world expensive.


----------



## lolitablue

Does the *Devalavi* look like a 100 mm? I kind of like the thicker heel (reminds me of Gabines)!!!

NM! Got my answer! 120 mm but out of stock in all sizes according to the website!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you *Jenay* for the pics I think its to much beige  for me :cry: but those freakin lady peep slings holy moly hotnessssss


----------



## jenayb

^^ Only $895.


----------



## gipursegal

Isn't it funny when we say only $895!  Did anyone buy anything from the Saks sale yesterday? I didn't like any of the loub styles in my size.  I'd love to wear these for new years! balharbourshops.com/images/stories/musthaves/items/131m1.jpg


----------



## gipursegal

sorry testing how to insert pictures! http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306559105&bmUID=iOI_grt&use_parent=1&sre=mhpb1images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/509/2951/0450929511581/0450929511581R__ASTL_247x329.jpg


----------



## BattyBugs

Bella, I hope your ankle feels better soon. Jenay, you are an awesome shoe model for us. I actually think I like the MBB better in black. If you are going to rock such a hot shoe, might as well make sure it really shows.  (Says the girl who still can't rock her 100s with no platform.)


----------



## Ayala

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful
> 
> P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone



God I'm in love with the Daffodile, but I think I need to try them on before buying because I'm not sure I can stand in them.


----------



## carlinha

thanks for posting pics of the daffodile *mai*!!!  hope you're having a great time in singapore!

thanks for the sneak pics *jenay*... that toutanbouckle or however you spell it actually looks amazing on!!!


----------



## indypup

^Yes, ITA!!  I am loving the toutenbousomethingsomethings too!  I can't wait to try them on.

(but then, I've been in love with them ever since day one!)


----------



## clothingguru

*maianh:* i missed the pic of the daffodile being all caught up in the MBB's! Thanks for the picture!!


----------



## PyAri

Jenay!!! You deliver! I absolutely love the MBBs and the fifis. They look quite nice on you! Thank you so much for going out there on your own time to take pics for us. I now have a much better idea of what the color looks like.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Thanks so much for the pics *MaiAnh* and *Jenay*!!! the Fifis are TDF!! 
I heard from Liza that SAks will be receiving Purple Python Fifi but I haven't seen any pics or intel..Does anyone know what it looks like?


----------



## ntntgo

Thanks *Jenay* & *MaiAnh* for posting those.  I love the MBBs but I don't know about that color. Maybe it's just the lighting.  I agree with *Mai* that the Daff are a bit Lady Gaga.

Curious what you thought of the Toutenkaboucle, *Jenay*.  I tried them on because I was waiting for them and was sooooo disappointed.  I tried on TTS and my toes were hanging over the front but there was over 1/4" left in the back so I tried sizing down a half size and then my toes were really hanging over the front and still a gap in the back.  Not to mention the way the ankle strap crosses over is not very flattering. IMO.
Let me know what you thought.  I let them go after waiting patiently for them.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Bella, I hope your ankle feels better soon. Jenay, you are an awesome shoe model for us. I actually think I like the MBB better in black. If you are going to rock such a hot shoe, might as well make sure it really shows.  (Says the girl who still can't rock her 100s with no platform.)



Aw Bats. 



carlinha said:


> thanks for posting pics of the daffodile *mai*!!!  hope you're having a great time in singapore!
> 
> thanks for the sneak pics *jenay*... that toutanbouckle or however you spell it actually looks amazing on!!!





indypup said:


> ^Yes, ITA!!  I am loving the toutenbousomethingsomethings too!  I can't wait to try them on.
> 
> (but then, I've been in love with them ever since day one!)



Heck, I didn't even try to pronounce the name of this shoe. I'd imagine that it would look better not wrapped around my leggings, but theyre stll hot!



PyAri said:


> Jenay!!! You deliver! I absolutely love the MBBs and the fifis. They look quite nice on you! Thank you so much for going out there on your own time to take pics for us. I now have a much better idea of what the color looks like.



Thank you girl. 

I had to! Once I realized how dumb it was for me to have not taken pictures, I knew I had to go back since no on else would be able to! The fifis in person are...... Wowza!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Thanks *Jenay* & *MaiAnh* for posting those.  I love the MBBs but I don't know about that color. Maybe it's just the lighting.  I agree with *Mai* that the Daff are a bit Lady Gaga.
> 
> Curious what you thought of the Toutenkaboucle, *Jenay*.  I tried them on because I was waiting for them and was sooooo disappointed.  I tried on TTS and my toes were hanging over the front but there was over 1/4" left in the back so I tried sizing down a half size and then my toes were really hanging over the front and still a gap in the back.  Not to mention the way the ankle strap crosses over is not very flattering. IMO.
> Let me know what you thought.  I let them go after waiting patiently for them.



Well, they are not comfortable.. I will say that. With that out of the way... I love them! They are not a style I would have gone for just from pics,  but they are stunning IRL. I took a half size up from TTS and they fit me well, I thought. The ankle straps were haphazardly put on over my leggings so I cannot really say how great they look when done right.... Overall, I approve of this shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

I absolutely am not a fan of the Daff!  The toutenkaboucle is really cute though.  I will have to see the MBB in beige in person, before I make a final decision.


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> I absolutely am not a fan of the Daff!  The toutenkaboucle is really cute though.  I will have to see the MBB in beige in person, before I make a final decision.





It is a very difficult colour to describe and accurately reflect in pictures, but it definitely is a very nice one!


----------



## SassySarah

I know it's not shoes, but this new bag from CL.  The "Bikini".  Is it just me or is it a little wrong given its name???
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/bikini-kid.html


----------



## regeens

ROFL. It's not just you. It's us both! I see camel toe. Sorry.


----------



## lolitablue

regeens said:


> ROFL. It's not just you. It's us both! I see camel toe. Sorry.


 
Ewww


----------



## SassySarah

regeens said:


> ROFL. It's not just you. It's us both! I see camel toe. Sorry.



I know right???  I thought my mind was just perverse or something!  So wrong!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I know it's not shoes, but this new bag from CL.  The "Bikini".  Is it just me or is it a little wrong given its name???
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/bikini-kid.html


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots: and then


----------



## SassySarah

So who is joining the wait list for the Bikini???


----------



## Ayala

As sick as it sounds, I really want one.  It's probably for shock value, but I kinda think it's awesome.


----------



## pr1nc355

*Jenay*, thanks for the spy pics!  All the shoes look great on you.  Do you know how much longer the trunk show is?  I think I may head down to my NM this weekend.


----------



## jenayb

pr1nc355 said:


> *Jenay*, thanks for the spy pics!  All the shoes look great on you.  Do you know how much longer the trunk show is?  I think I may head down to my NM this weekend.



I'm not sure, but my SA said that Scottsdale was the only location to receive the new Louboutins.


----------



## yazziestarr

MadameElle said:


> *Yazziestar* I got a call earlier this afternoon from Angela at Topanga Canyon while I was at SCP asking about the Maggie Pomice - they don't have it yet.
> 
> Angela told me the beige yolanda spikes arrived today and they were calling people on the wait list.  I was on the wait list for a 36 but I asked them if I can try on a 35.5 for comparison and they did.  I ended up getting the 35.5.  I had heel slippage with a 36 after wearing it only for very few minutes.  The 35.5 fits perfect for me - no heel slippage and just a little tight on the toe box but, it is nappa so I know the toe box will stretch.  With the 36, I think a heel grip will fix the slippage but it may only be temporary as the leather stretches further with wear???  Maybe the more experienced CL experts can answer the heel grip question.
> 
> If you want to call tomorrow, ask for Angela.  I guess she was the one calling people on the list and probably will know if they have the other sizes.  I know I left a size 36 there this afternoon.



Thanks for the info!I was looking for 38 then 37.5 in black then beige when I talked to my SA and when he said the closest size the had left was a 38.5 beige I had a shoe induced panic and told him just to send them to me. I'll have to return them before I get a new pair though. Here's hoping if they don't fit there will be more more stores got them after I ordered.


----------



## yazziestarr

MBB mod pics! Thanks *Jenay*! the leather looks even more buttery soft in the beige than the black

*maianh* thanks for the daff mod pics. thats sparkle x1000 Acutally I think I like them more from seeing the mod pics.


----------



## Ayala

jenaywins said:


> I'm not sure, but my SA said that Scottsdale was the only location to receive the new Louboutins.



My NM (White Plains, NY) has the trunk show running from Dec. 1 to the 5.  I just ran by on the way to my car, but they had a table of S/S samples.


----------



## iimewii

JRed said:


> Will the Mad Marta will be available in any other colours or materials aside from these two?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1261019
> 
> 
> View attachment 1261018


 
Following up to Jred quote, does anyone know if they will come in other colors besides the beige and black/Ostrich?

Thanks


----------



## ntntgo

iimewii said:


> Following up to Jred quote, does anyone know if they will come in other colors besides the beige and black/Ostrich?
> 
> Thanks


 
There will be the Black with Ostrich Heel
Beige Suede with python heel
And both are supposed to come with all suede/calfskin, respectively (probably to the dept stores)


----------



## MissPrivé

Does anyone know if a CL boutique in the UK will receive the jade pigalle? TIA!!


----------



## ntntgo

JJR is getting it. In fact, I'm waiting for an email right now to see if it came in and can be shipped with another pair of shoes I have being shipped today.  Will let you know.


----------



## heatherB

SassySarah said:


> I know it's not shoes, but this new bag from CL. The "Bikini". Is it just me or is it a little wrong given its name???
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/bikini-kid.html


 
I noticed this too! Thought it was hilarious. It's obviously a tongue-in-cheek thing.


----------



## heatherB

SassySarah said:


> So who is joining the wait list for the Bikini???


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you very much *ntntgo*!!


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> I noticed this too! Thought it was hilarious. It's obviously a tongue-in-cheek thing.



It does appear the name and the design of the style  was intentional


----------



## ntntgo

Ok, I just finally had a chance to look a the link to the Bikini bag...Really? I mean...Really?LMFAO


----------



## 5elle

Does anyone know if the Plisseta heel is coming in any other models? Or colourways?


----------



## 5elle

ntntgo said:


> Ok, I just finally had a chance to look a the link to the Bikini bag...Really? I mean...Really?LMFAO


----------



## NANI1972

*The Bikini bag*- Is it a male or female in that Bikini? Cause it looks like they are packing something if ya know what I mean?


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Must be European. Ha.


----------



## NANI1972

^ Hehe


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> *The Bikini bag*- Is it a male or female in that Bikini? Cause it looks like they are packing something if ya know what I mean?


 
Yeah, could go either way.  They could turn it in to a man sachel and call it the Banana Hammock.:lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

^ To match your Banana shoes! ntntgo-


----------



## calisurf

Oh my!  Those gold lady peeps!  Bella - they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> My NM (White Plains, NY) has the trunk show running from Dec. 1 to the 5. I just ran by on the way to my car, but they had a table of S/S samples.


 
They had the checked Greissimos and the beige MBB and all that? Weird... My SA said, like, for certain that Scottsdale was the only store to get all of the new styles.  

Oh well. I guess it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> ^ To match your Banana shoes! ntntgo-


 
It should come it 2 options with a bigger pouch on the bottom.  You know, for those who like to stuff their bags. LMFAO  I could do this all day.


----------



## PyAri

ntntgo said:


> Ok, I just finally had a chance to look a the link to the Bikini bag...Really? I mean...Really?LMFAO


Omg!! That's the funniest thing I've seen all day!!


----------



## 5elle

That bikini pouch is bordering on obscene now that I look at it again. Really Christian? It even has camel toe


----------



## sophinette007

Great idea! It is such a beautiful color! Mine were ordered at Paris but my size was missing and they asked London for having my size but I guess it was Motcomb but not sure. If it isn't Motcomb it is Mount Street 




			
				MissPrivé;17312968 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if a CL boutique in the UK will receive the jade pigalle? TIA!!


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> ^ To match your Banana shoes! ntntgo-


 
*Nani*-we'd better not have too much to drink before going to the signing because I have a feeling that we, together, could be trouble.


----------



## laurenam

Anyone know if the Plisseta satin slingbacks will come out in any other colors? I love the style, but I'm not 100% on the black/blue combo.


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> *Nani*-we'd better not have too much to drink before going to the signing because I have a feeling that we, together, could be trouble.



But trouble is sooo much fun!!!


----------



## ntntgo

laurenam said:


> Anyone know if the Plisseta satin slingbacks will come out in any other colors? I love the style, but I'm not 100% on the black/blue combo.


 
Yes, there is a black/pink and they are expecting a black/gold.  These are a single run shoe only available in Europe.

I got mine at JJR and am waiting for pics of the other colorways.


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> But trouble is sooo much fun!!!


 
Ok, trouble it is.  PM me your cell.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nani, ntntgo- *you both are cracking me up!


----------



## NANI1972

5elle said:


> That bikini pouch is bordering on obscene now that I look at it again. Really Christian? *It even has camel to*e



Gasp! No you didn't! :lolots:I just totally laughed out loud! Next is the moose knuckle version.


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison*:

Lucifer Bow 120mm blk nappa $995
Pigalle 120mm blk nappa $595 
3 Fibbia 120mm $895
Pina Flat taupe suede $1595.
Change of the Guard 150mm blk suede $1665.
Miss Clichy 140mm beige nappa $895
Ron Ron 100mm python Batik $1395 
Lady Peep 150mm multi mini glitter $895
Lady Peep 150mm nude patent $895 
New Simple Pump 120mm blk patent $735
New Simple Pump 120mm jade patent $735.
New Simple Pump 120mm nude patent $735.
No Prive 120mm framboise patent $795
Maudissima 100mm red patent $595.
Decollete 868 100mm nude patent $595
Solana 100mm pomice calf $695
Solana 70mm biege suede $695
Crepon 100mm orange ribbon $495
Shelley 90mm cognac calf $795 
Shelley 90mm blk calf $795.
Fiere 45mm blk suede $795
Mireille 45mm biege suede fishnet $696
Mireille 45mm blk suede fishnet $696
Fred Flat multi mini glitter $595


----------



## mal

ntntgo said:


> Ok, I just finally had a chance to look a the link to the Bikini bag...Really? I mean...Really?LMFAO


----------



## MissPrivé

Great, thank you very much! You made my day... What size would you recommend? I tried the black patent pigalle 120 from NAP a few months ago and the 35.5 was perfect. Do you know if the sizing of the jade pigalle is the same? TIA!



sophinette007 said:


> Great idea! It is such a beautiful color! Mine were ordered at Paris but my size was missing and they asked London for having my size but I guess it was Motcomb but not sure. If it isn't Motcomb it is Mount Street


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> *New Arrivals at Madison*:
> 
> Lucifer Bow 120mm blk nappa $995
> Pigalle 120mm blk nappa $595
> 3 Fibbia 120mm $895
> Pina Flat taupe suede $1595.
> Change of the Guard 150mm blk suede $1665.
> Miss Clichy 140mm beige nappa $895
> Ron Ron 100mm python Batik $1395
> Lady Peep 150mm multi mini glitter $895
> Lady Peep 150mm nude patent $895
> New Simple Pump 120mm blk patent $735
> New Simple Pump 120mm jade patent $735.
> New Simple Pump 120mm nude patent $735.
> No Prive 120mm framboise patent $795
> Maudissima 100mm red patent $595.
> Decollete 868 100mm nude patent $595
> Solana 100mm pomice calf $695
> Solana 70mm biege suede $695
> Crepon 100mm orange ribbon $495
> Shelley 90mm cognac calf $795
> Shelley 90mm blk calf $795.
> Fiere 45mm blk suede $795
> Mireille 45mm biege suede fishnet $696
> Mireille 45mm blk suede fishnet $696
> Fred Flat multi mini glitter $595


 
Pics are up on the ref library


----------



## sophinette007

yes, it is the same sizing ! We will be shoe twins!



			
				MissPrivé;17315247 said:
			
		

> Great, thank you very much! You made my day... What size would you recommend? I tried the black patent pigalle 120 from NAP a few months ago and the 35.5 was perfect. Do you know if the sizing of the jade pigalle is the same? TIA!


----------



## label24

anybody knows why the   Pigalle 120mm  is not the same as that of some 3 years ago? no longer looks so beautiful one knows why?


----------



## label24

I completely agree with you, this particular model is horrible, but the color is wonderful, jajajajaja lady gaga!!!!


I just want to post this modeling pic of the Daffodile, in case anyone wonder how they look on.. imo they look very much like Lady Gaga shoes, not for me.. but the strass color is beautiful 

P.S. sorry the bad quality, i took the pics with my fone 












[/QUOTE]


----------



## moshi_moshi

i really like the plisetta.... it's a shame i can't wear a slingback.... the detail on the heel reminds me of the youpli.....
*
nat *- what other colorway does JJR have just out of curiousity?


----------



## msohm

Does anyone know if NM or Saks will be carrying the lady peep (closed back) in mini multi glitter as well? And I'm a little confused with sizing. Is it TTS or half size up? I'm in the SSR though.


----------



## PANda_USC

*label*, they look like the shoes that Daphne Guiness has been spotted in..yes..very lady gaga-esque...Oyy..


Panda pining for those python batik ron rons!!


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*... nude miss clichys?!?!?!?!  

no i dont need the miss clichys... no i dont need the miss clichys... no i dont need the miss clichys

thanks *N*, for the pixx!


----------



## jeshika

i die!!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

^^oh I know red maudissimas! 

and whats this I hear about a purple python something?


----------



## Ayala

jenaywins said:


> They had the checked Greissimos and the beige MBB and all that? Weird... My SA said, like, for certain that Scottsdale was the only store to get all of the new styles.
> 
> Oh well. I guess it doesn't really matter either way.



They had the red qnd blue gingham Greissimos, the strass Fifis, beige MBB, black glitter lady peep sling w/ red toe, a shorter gingham Greiss, tie dye bananas, and a lot of flats I don't remember.


----------



## laurenam

ntntgo said:


> Yes, there is a black/pink and they are expecting a black/gold. These are a single run shoe only available in Europe.
> 
> I got mine at JJR and am waiting for pics of the other colorways.


 
Black and Gold! Post pics when you get them please!


----------



## ntntgo

laurenam said:


> Black and Gold! Post pics when you get them please!


 
Oh *laurenam*-trust me...when and if they get the black/gold, as a diehard Steeler fan, they will be in my collection and worn every Sun during football season.


----------



## BellaShoes

ihalhaiha said:


> Does anyone know if NM or Saks will be carrying the lady peep (closed back) in mini multi glitter as well? And I'm a little confused with sizing. Is it TTS or half size up? I'm in the SSR though.


I took mine TTS


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know what these are?  TIA!


----------



## ceseeber

Ayala said:


> Does anyone know what these are?  TIA!




no idea what they are, but sign me up please!


----------



## Ayala

I'm sure they are out of my league, but I love the flower


----------



## ochie

I think they are just for display..


----------



## CMP86

They are probably something like the Marie Antoinette. A very rare expensive shoe.


----------



## ntntgo

Ayala said:


> Does anyone know what these are? TIA!


 
Finding out.  Must have these.  Thanks a lot for upping my shoe budget.  Can ya cut it out.... LOL


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Yes, there is a black/pink and they are expecting a black/gold.  These are a single run shoe only available in Europe.
> 
> I got mine at JJR and am waiting for pics of the other colorways.



*N*, I can't wait for ur pictures!!! Those are beautiful!!!! Can't wait see the other colorways!


----------



## elfgirl

I got to look through the entire Saks CL lookbook today and the Plisseta is included.  It hasn't been assigned a SKU, which means that's Saks may or may not get them, but I thought I'd let folks know it was a possibility.    (I suspect that if Saks DOES get any, the availability will be limited to flagship locations.)


----------



## indypup

Are you going to get a pair, *L*??


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> Are you going to get a pair, *L*??



Probably not, but you never know! They listed two colorways, but I didn't take note of what they were.  The picture showed one with white or bone colored satin, though.

In other news, I might have put my name down for a pair of the watersnake ADs. :ninja:


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> Finding out.  Must have these.  Thanks a lot for upping my shoe budget.  Can ya cut it out.... LOL



We're about the same size, I think we could time-share a shoe.  If it's not impossible to obtain, can you share your intel please?


----------



## regeens

LOL. I like the idea of time-sharing a shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Finding out.  Must have these.  Thanks a lot for upping my shoe budget.  Can ya cut it out.... LOL




If you want them, I know you will find them!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies - Does anyone know the price point of the Plisseta? Sorry if I missed it. TIA!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

elfgirl said:


> I got to look through the entire Saks CL lookbook today and the Plisseta is included.  It hasn't been assigned a SKU, which means that's Saks may or may not get them, but I thought I'd let folks know it was a possibility.    (I suspect that if Saks DOES get any, the availability will be limited to flagship locations.)



NAP will have them too *elf*...


----------



## elfgirl

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies - Does anyone know the price point of the Plisseta? Sorry if I missed it. TIA!!!



They're £495 at NAP.


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> NAP will have them too *elf*...



True!  

You'd think I'd be in love with these considering my love of the Youpli, but I'm not sure about them.  I'm looking forward to *ntntgo*'s modeling pics once she has hers!


----------



## ntntgo

Ayala said:


> We're about the same size, I think we could time-share a shoe. If it's not impossible to obtain, can you share your intel please?


 
*Ayala*-I have a feeling with the cost, we may have to time share it.


----------



## BattyBugs

LMAO over the Bikini. Hmm I may have ordered a pair of the Crepon wedges in black from Saks...just because I was so broken hearted over someone else getting my Lizzies.


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> LMAO over the Bikini. Hmm I may have ordered a pair of the Crepon wedges in black from Saks...just because I was so broken hearted over someone else getting my Lizzies.



 sorry *batty*! i didnt get my lace hyper prive either...


----------



## BattyBugs

So sorry, Jeshika!


----------



## ntntgo

Someone was asking what the Batik Python NP was going to look like. If I'm being redundant, excuse me but here's a pic.  I like it.


----------



## jeshika

*N*, thanks for the picture! u know we love pictures! it's never redundant!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thanks Elf


----------



## ntntgo

Now I'm torn between my original obsession, the Lady Peep Batik and the more functional NP.  Both????  No, that's ridiculous.
Opinions anyone?  Heaven's knows you're not an opinionated bunch.


----------



## carlinha

^i love that *nat*!!  thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Now I'm torn between my original obsession, the Lady Peep Batik and the more functional NP.  Both????  No, that's ridiculous.
> Opinions anyone?  Heaven's knows you're not an opinionated bunch.



jeez, now you sound like me!!!! 

i still can't decide by the way, but i'm leaning more towards the practical style, cuz i want to be able to wear this python print pretty often!


----------



## CMP86

If you will get more use out of the NP's over the Lady Peeps I say get the NP's.


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> jeez, now you sound like me!!!!
> 
> i still can't decide by the way, but i'm leaning more towards the practical style, cuz i want to be able to wear this python print pretty often!


 
Hmmm...I sound like you...you sound like me...we end up with the same shoes.  Sounds about right.


----------



## clothingguru

I'm really loving those boots with the tassel's!!! Anyone know whAt they are called and intel? Tia!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

CMP86 said:


> If you will get more use out of the NP's over the Lady Peeps I say get the NP's.



Ohhh, I love the Lady Peeps


----------



## mal

Ha ha. NP.


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*-I have a feeling with the cost, we may have to time share it.



At least with me, you would get the majority of the time since my ankle is still FUBAR.

And regarding the Batik, I think it depends how much you love slingbacks.  I can never get them to stay on my feet, so I would say Lady Peep (plus there is more of the print to love that way).


----------



## mal

*Ayala,* my ankle is FUBAR too, or at least enough that I can't wear any of my shoes :cry:. What's wrong with yours?


----------



## Ayala

I sprained it (falling in my Blanches) about three weeks ago.  How about you?


----------



## mal

Aww, sorry-that stinks! Mine was hurting more and more, was shocked to find it was fractured!  Apparently some time ago and it got really inflamed from training. No heels at all until it's all better :wondering. It's already been a while- I missed the whole Fall, boot season and everything. It's such a bummer for a shoe addict, eh?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does anyone know when the Daffodile will come out and what the price will be. i'm drooling. and the glitter ones are amazing!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Yay!! Love shoe twins!  Thank you for the sizing advice!



sophinette007 said:


> yes, it is the same sizing ! We will be shoe twins!


----------



## ntntgo

*Ayala*-bad news. The shoe was a runway shoe made for the Madrid openine and is not going to be reproduced or for sale....however, I am trying to get my hands on that shoe and have someone working on it.

Don't remember who was asking about the *Jade Pigalles*-JJR has the Jade, Nude & Framboise.

*Plisseta*-the only colors currently available are the blue/black, black/jade, and champagne/red.

Any other questions I can get answered? I'm like the new Wikipedia for CL. If I don't know, I'll do my darndest to find out for you.


----------



## regeens

LOL.  *Nat*, I'm a believer! Any chance you can get someone to confirm whether CL will be coming over to Sydney when his boutique opens?


----------



## surlygirl

just one of the many reasons we love you, *nat*!


----------



## ntntgo

surlygirl said:


> just one of the many reasons we love you, *nat*!


 
Awww *Surly*


----------



## ntntgo

*Ayala*, you're going to love this.  So I have everyone checking to see if I can get my hands on these shoes.
I'm going to quote the answer back:
"Nathalie (they always spell my name wrong), while we adore you, and always go out of our way to get you any shoe you want, you're just going to have to let this one go.  There was only one produced and it was given, by Christian, as a gift to the Queen of Spain.  I don't think you are going to be able to have this shoe.  We'll find you something equally as beautiful."  
LMFAO  It was said with such seriousness like I was going to continue to pursue it after I was told that it was given to the Queen of Spain.:lolots:
How well do they know me????


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that is so funny! i love it. i don't know, *nat*, i would put my money on you over the queen anyday!


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^^^So, I emailed her back, "So, what you're saying is I'm not getting that shoe?" I'm waiting to see if they think I'm serious or being funny. I just think it's so funny that they think that I would continue to pursue it.
I guess I do have a history of being relentless. But...I do get my shoe. Fortunately, for Queen Sofia, I don't want it that badly. Plus, where is she going to wear that shoe? She's way conservative.
Oh, and she's way homophobic.  How dare her have that shoe.  Now the more I think about it....


----------



## 5elle

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*, you're going to love this.  So I have everyone checking to see if I can get my hands on these shoes.
> I'm going to quote the answer back:
> "Nathalie (they always spell my name wrong), while we adore you, and always go out of our way to get you any shoe you want, you're just going to have to let this one go.  There was only one produced and it was given, by Christian, as a gift to the Queen of Spain.  I don't think you are going to be able to have this shoe.  We'll find you something equally as beautiful."
> LMFAO  It was said with such seriousness like I was going to continue to pursue it after I was told that it was given to the Queen of Spain.:lolots:
> How well do they know me????



I absolutely love this.


----------



## iloveredsoles

*ntntgo*, that is f%^&*%$) hilarious!!!!!


----------



## PyAri

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^^^So, I emailed her back, "So, what you're saying is I'm not getting that shoe?" I'm waiting to see if they think I'm serious or being funny. I just think it's so funny that they think that I would continue to pursue it.
> I guess I do have a history of being relentless. But...I do get my shoe. Fortunately, for Queen Sofia, I don't want it that badly. Plus, where is she going to wear that shoe? She's way conservative.
> Oh, and she's way homophobic.  How dare her have that shoe.  Now the more I think about it....



Lol!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> Oh, and she's way *homophobic*.  How dare her have that shoe.  Now the more I think about it....



She is? How very sad.... heck, she has QUEEN in her title!!!


----------



## Ayala

Nat, I love you.  I've been up since 2pm yesterday doing this take home final (it's not done yet and due in 4 hours), but I took a break to read your posts and that is amazing.  We obviously have royal taste.  I kinda sorta want them to come back with a "We talked to Christian and he is going to specially make one for you."


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^^Do you think if I tell him how conservative she is and that she actually outlawed the Gay Rights Parade he might take them from her and give them to me? LOL

*Bella*-Touche, my dear. If you have Queen as your title, you CANNOT be homophobic. It should be a law. Now, if she was a real Queen, I'd catfight her for them. ROFL


----------



## MadameElle

Ayala said:


> Nat, I love you.  I've been up since 2pm yesterday doing this take home final (it's not done yet and due in 4 hours), but I took a break to read your posts and that is amazing.  We obviously have royal taste.  I kinda sorta want them to come back with a "We talked to Christian and he is going to specially make one for you."



*Ayala* take home finals are tough.  I know what you mean about being up since yesterday.  I hope you get it done soon so you can rest/sleep.

*Nat -* can't wait to find out what their reply would be.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, 
does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the Banana in Royal Blue watersnake other than Mount Street?

Also will the Jade watersnake come in Banana or Altadama? Or is the Jade just coming out in the Bianca and Jenay?

thank you!


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*, you're going to love this.  So I have everyone checking to see if I can get my hands on these shoes.
> I'm going to quote the answer back:
> "Nathalie (they always spell my name wrong), while we adore you, and always go out of our way to get you any shoe you want, you're just going to have to let this one go.  There was only one produced and it was given, by Christian, as a gift to the Queen of Spain.  I don't think you are going to be able to have this shoe.  We'll find you something equally as beautiful."
> LMFAO  It was said with such seriousness like I was going to continue to pursue it after I was told that it was given to the Queen of Spain.:lolots:
> How well do they know me????





ntntgo said:


> ^^^^^^So, I emailed her back, "So, what you're saying is I'm not getting that shoe?" I'm waiting to see if they think I'm serious or being funny. I just think it's so funny that they think that I would continue to pursue it.
> I guess I do have a history of being relentless. But...I do get my shoe. Fortunately, for Queen Sofia, I don't want it that badly. Plus, where is she going to wear that shoe? She's way conservative.
> Oh, and she's way homophobic.  How dare her have that shoe.  Now the more I think about it....



OMG, *Nat*! I love this!  I even told the whole story to DH. 

Thank you so much for all the info and pics you've shared -- it's truly appreciated, and I've been remiss and late in saying so.


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the Banana in Royal Blue watersnake other than Mount Street?
> 
> Also will the Jade watersnake come in Banana or Altadama? Or is the Jade just coming out in the Bianca and Jenay?
> 
> thank you!



*dezy*, Saks is getting the AD in Jade.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *elf! *


----------



## BattyBugs

I'd put my money on Nat, any day.  

I really need to start practicing on my higher heels again. I've decided that the kid Belles w/100 heels are too big & my feet are slipping around, which is why I am having trouble with them. I'm thinking that means I need to take my pair of Luly in to work and try them some more. The quicker I can manage higher heels, the quicker I can get some of the gorgeous styles I love to look at.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*, you're going to love this.  So I have everyone checking to see if I can get my hands on these shoes.
> I'm going to quote the answer back:
> "Nathalie (they always spell my name wrong), while we adore you, and always go out of our way to get you any shoe you want, you're just going to have to let this one go.  There was only one produced and it was given, by Christian, as a gift to the Queen of Spain.  I don't think you are going to be able to have this shoe.  We'll find you something equally as beautiful."
> LMFAO  It was said with such seriousness like I was going to continue to pursue it after I was told that it was given to the Queen of Spain.:lolots:
> How well do they know me????


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:  i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> g about the *Jade Pigalles*-JJR has the Jade, Nude & Framboise.
> 
> *Plisseta*-the only colors currently available are the blue/black, black/jade, and champagne/red.
> 
> Any other questions I can get answered? I'm like the new Wikipedia for CL. If I don't know, I'll do my darndest to find out for you.



you definitely are a wealth of information for CLs *nat*... the champagne/red plisseta sounds gorgeous, but i think it would be too redundant with my peace of shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*-bad news. The shoe was a runway shoe made for the Madrid openine and is not going to be reproduced or for sale....however, I am trying to get my hands on that shoe and have someone working on it.
> 
> Don't remember who was asking about the *Jade Pigalles*-JJR has the Jade, Nude & Framboise.
> 
> *Plisseta*-the only colors currently available are the blue/black, black/jade, and champagne/red.
> 
> Any other questions I can get answered? I'm like the new Wikipedia for CL. If I don't know, I'll do my darndest to find out for you.


You sure are the CL Wikipedia!!!!


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^^Do you think if I tell him how conservative she is and that she actually outlawed the Gay Rights Parade he might take them from her and give them to me? LOL
> 
> *Bella*-Touche, my dear. If you have Queen as your title, you CANNOT be homophobic. It should be a law. Now, if she was a real Queen, I'd catfight her for them. ROFL



For those shoes...it's worth a try.  Have one of the Miami girls tell him today.



MadameElle said:


> *Ayala* take home finals are tough.  I know what you mean about being up since yesterday.  I hope you get it done soon so you can rest/sleep.
> 
> *Nat -* can't wait to find out what their reply would be.



Aw thanks.  Yeah...this is the worst final I've ever taken.  The problem is the stupid page limit and I'm two sentences over and an hour to deadline.


----------



## meltdown_ice

i'm obsessed with these muti-colored trés décolletés , anyone have any information if they are coming in at all and where can i find them? TIA


----------



## nillacobain

Ayala said:


> Does anyone know what these are? TIA!


----------



## ntntgo

meltdown_ice said:


> View attachment 1265166
> 
> 
> i'm obsessed with these muti-colored trés décolletés , anyone have any information if they are coming in at all and where can i find them? TIA


 
Hi *Meltdown*,
I too am a huge fan of the Tres Decolette. There are a few new colors coming. I'll dig them out as soon as I get the sleep out of my eyes. A lot of the are 2 tone. I remember one is a black/jade that is stunning.

The ones that you see in the pics simply have the strap pulled out and ribbon used to use as ankle ties. I've done it to dress up, not only my Tres, but an array of ankle strap shoes over the years. You can really change the look by doing that.

I'll get you the colors and post in a bit. Take heart though that there are some pretty new colors coming.


----------



## MissPrivé

mrsb74 said:


> Does anyone know if the beige yolanda spikes are available in the uk either on line or in store?


 
I would love to know that, too! But i'm looking for the black one...

Madison just told me, that the black vp spikes won't be available in any size smaller than 36, so i think i'm gonna go with the yolanda instead... They're so pretty... 

And thank you *ntntgo*! It was me asking about the jade pigalle...


----------



## ntntgo

MissPrivé;17330298 said:
			
		

> I would love to know that, too! But i'm looking for the black one...
> 
> Madison just told me, that the black vp spikes won't be available in any size smaller than 36, so i think i'm gonna go with the yolanda instead... They're so pretty...
> 
> And thank you *ntntgo*! It was me asking about the jade pigalle...


 
If you want my SAs name and contact info at JJR, PM me. She's the assistant mgr there and responds immediately.  She might be able to help you with smaller sizes as well.


----------



## Ayala

No. Prive Batik on the E-Boutique: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/noprive-python.html


----------



## MadameElle

Anyone has a pic of the HP python batik yet?


----------



## Star86doll

Does anyone know if a CL boutique in the UK is getting Mad Marta in black / ostrich and batik in any styles (expect pigalle!)?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ntntgo said:


> Any other questions I can get answered? I'm like the new Wikipedia for CL. If I don't know, I'll do my darndest to find out for you.



hey! any info on when the Daffodile will be available and can you list all the colors and materials they will come in? also prices? i feel like i've read every page of this thread and i forgot where i saw the price. i think someone said $895??


----------



## ntntgo

flsurfergirl3 said:


> hey! any info on when the Daffodile will be available and can you list all the colors and materials they will come in? also prices? i feel like i've read every page of this thread and i forgot where i saw the price. i think someone said $895??


 
Hi 
The $895 is for the Daff nappa
The Lady Daff nappa is $995
They will be coming in black and beige that I have seen so far
The watersnake will be $1295 and available in an array of colors.  I have seen Royal Blue, Grenadine, Jade and a sliver/black so far.
Hope that helps.


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> Hi *Meltdown*,
> I too am a huge fan of the Tres Decolette. There are a few new colors coming. I'll dig them out as soon as I get the sleep out of my eyes. A lot of the are 2 tone. I remember one is a black/jade that is stunning.
> 
> The ones that you see in the pics simply have the strap pulled out and ribbon used to use as ankle ties. I've done it to dress up, not only my Tres, but an array of ankle strap shoes over the years. You can really change the look by doing that.
> 
> I'll get you the colors and post in a bit. Take heart though that there are some pretty new colors coming.



Hi nat, 
You're a star 
I saw that you own 2 colors of Tres decolletes, they are so beautiful. I really hope i can own a pair this time round and have some fun changing the straps to ribbons, its a genius idea! 

I really love your taste in shoes. The one you just posted is simply divine, the colors combination and the croc texture is TDF, would love to see how they look on the feet.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Nat* do you know which boutiques are getting the framboise patent lady peep and if they'll get more than one shipment? TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

RedBottomLover said:


> *Nat* do you know which boutiques are getting the framboise patent lady peep and if they'll get more than one shipment? TIA



Not Nat, but Nordstrom is supposed to get them too.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thanks *lav* . Do you know which Nordstrom or if they'll even have it online?


----------



## brintee

Does anyone know if any of the international boutiques will have the Etneu in the black & white or the Loubout 100 in the canvas?


----------



## CelticLuv

What is the difference between the New Declic 120 (as shown on the CL site) versus the "old" declic 120? is it the fit, they style or just the name? thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks *lav* . Do you know which Nordstrom or if they'll even have it online?



I don't think Nordstrom sells CLs online.  I would check the Nordstrom locations which carry CLs.


----------



## RedBottomLover

LavenderIce said:


> I don't think Nordstrom sells CLs online.  I would check the Nordstrom locations which carry CLs.


Thanks for the info  But I'm still on the fence about this one because when the first photo was released it looked more of a hot pink but when someone did a reveal of it, it looked more purple.


----------



## LavenderIce

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks for the info  But I'm still on the fence about this one because when the first photo was released it looked more of a hot pink but when someone did a reveal of it, it looked more purple.



Yes, they did look more purple in those photos.  I've seen the HP IRL in LV and it was closer to pink.  I think it might just be the way it photographs.  My camera has a hard time capturing certain colors.  I wouldn't rule it out until you see them IRL or see other pictures.


----------



## RedBottomLover

I'm sure I'll still get them. All I had to hear was pink haha.


----------



## MadameElle

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks *lav* . Do you know which Nordstrom or if they'll even have it online?



Not lav, but I know that Nordstrom Topanga Canyon, San Francisco, in CA and Seattle, WA carry CLs on their floors.  You can call these stores and ask to be put on a waitlist.

Lav is right, Nordstrom does not sell CLs online (YET???).  They didn't use to sell YSLs online either, but now they do.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thanks *Elle* I'll be sure to call them! It would be awesome if they just sold them online. It'd be so much more convenient.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies,
I was at Nordstrom Topanga last night and they have the framboise patent lady peep out on the floor


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Dezy* how'd you like it? I hope someone still has my size by the end of the month. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I didn't try them on, but the color is stunning! I hope you find them!


----------



## sophinette007

I think the heel is different. More straight for the New Declic and of course the price, the new one would be more expensive I guess. For the sizing I have no idea. The toe box design seems to be the same.I hope they would have the same sizing.



CelticLuv said:


> What is the difference between the New Declic 120 (as shown on the CL site) versus the "old" declic 120? is it the fit, they style or just the name? thanks!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ thanks Sophi! I believe you are right as usual  When comparing the heels, it looks like the New Declic 120 has a very thin, straight heel. It even looks like the New Declic toebox might be shorter, showing more cleavage.
The New Declic 120's also look like the same height as the old Declic 140, but that could be misleading from the pics.
I was looking at these: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/new-declic-suede.html#product-detailed-view

According to CL's site, recommended sizing is half size up. Of course, they don't have a 35.5 for me


----------



## indypup

I agree that the heel looks slimmer and the toe box shallower, but the pitch and heel height look exactly like my pair of 120's (old 100's).


----------



## calisurf

RedBottomLover said:


> *Nat* do you know which boutiques are getting the framboise patent lady peep and if they'll get more than one shipment? TIA



I just saw these at SCP with a few other Spr11 sytles

Also as of 1 pm yesterday, black patent LPs in 37 and 38...


----------



## ntntgo

indypup said:


> I agree that the heel looks slimmer and the toe box shallower, but the pitch and heel height look exactly like my pair of 120's (old 100's).


 
I just bought the New Declic at the Miami signing and I will say that they run bigger.  I bought TTS and I will need to put a heel guard in the back or a pad in the front.  However, they are soooo comfortable.  
They look considerably more stylish, IMO.  I never bought the old Declics because I didn't fancy the look.  The New Declics have a thinner heel and a slightly lower cut in the front, which, IMO, makes them sexier.  Just sayin'.


----------



## mishybelle

FYI, black and pumice Maggie 140 at SCP (pumice only at Hollywood) since Friday. Also, Mad Marta (black leather with ostrich, sand suede), Lucifer Bow, Declic 85 (??) in framboise suede and nude lady peep at SCP. There are tons more, but these are the only ones that caught my eye. Go go go!


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> I just bought the New Declic at the Miami signing and I will say that they run bigger.  I bought TTS and I will need to put a heel guard in the back or a pad in the front.  However, they are soooo comfortable.
> They look considerably more stylish, IMO.  I never bought the old Declics because I didn't fancy the look.  The New Declics have a thinner heel and a slightly lower cut in the front, which, IMO, makes them sexier.  Just sayin'.



Oh no! I bought my old declic size.:cry:


----------



## indypup

ntntgo said:


> I just bought the New Declic at the Miami signing and I will say that they run bigger.  I bought TTS and I will need to put a heel guard in the back or a pad in the front.  However, they are soooo comfortable.
> They look considerably more stylish, IMO.  I never bought the old Declics because I didn't fancy the look.  The New Declics have a thinner heel and a slightly lower cut in the front, which, IMO, makes them sexier.  Just sayin'.


Would you say that the new Declics are more comfortable than the old ones?  I love mine but sometimes I feel the toe crunch.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nordies at Northpark Center in Dallas also carries CLs.


----------



## ntntgo

indypup said:


> Would you say that the new Declics are more comfortable than the old ones? I love mine but sometimes I feel the toe crunch.


 
*Indy*-I never bought the old Declics because I didn't like they way they looked and never tried them on. However, I am one that is very sensitive to toe crunch and these felt like slippers. So, I would have to say they are probably more comfortable. Plus, the ones that I bought were the Woodstock, so they didn't even have any give because they are fabric.

*Ayala*-don't freak out. I don't know how the old Decs ran so I'm not one to go by. I'm just saying that these run big, but all of the new sizes do. I tried on Lucifer Bows in a 39 there and they fit (a little snug) but, I just called Bessy today and told her to send me a 39.5 too in addition to the 40s that are in route. And, remember that I wear my Pigs TTS because I pad them and have my cobbler put the elastic in the back like the Dorepi. So, pretty much everything is running big, IMO. Those Alligator Annas that I bought were a 38.5.


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> I never bought the old Declics because I didn't like they way they looked and never tried them on. However, I am one that is very sensitive to toe crunch and these felt like slippers. So, I would have to say they are probably more comfortable. Plus, the ones that I bought were the Woodstock, so they didn't even have any give because they are fabric.
> 
> Ayala-don't freak out. I don't know how the old Decs ran so I'm not one to go by. I'm just saying that these run big, but all of the new sizes do. I tried on Lucifer Bows in a 39 there and they fit (a little snug) but, I just called Bessy today and told her to send me a 39.5 too in addition to the 40s that are in route. And, remember that I wear my Pigs TTS because I pad them and have my cobbler put the elastic in the back like the Dorepi. So, pretty much everything is running big, IMO. Those Alligator Annas that I bought were a 38.5.



Thanks for the sensible talk...I really needed it.  When I tried on the Metallic Declics from F/W I was a 39.5/40, so I went with the 39.5 for the New Declic based being told they were running the same as the old Declics. My CL TTS is 39, but I'm a big baby when it comes to tight shoes (I usually sell them instead of breaking them in).  I'm really having a hard time with new VPs that I bought as a 38.5 because they are too snug on one foot.  Well I'll just keep my fingers and toes crossed that it works out.  Thanks again.  

I thought Woodstock was suede though?


----------



## indypup

I thought they were suede, too!  Interesting!

I tried the medievo (sp?!) python Declics that were at Saks when they first arrived and found they ran like all of the other new CL's... 1/2 down from my F/W 08 Declics.  Same with the metallic square Decs.  *Ayala*, I wouldn't freak out either because I suspect these will run similarly to this past F/W's Declics.


----------



## Ayala

indypup said:


> I thought they were suede, too!  Interesting!
> 
> I tried the medievo (sp?!) python Declics that were at Saks when they first arrived and found they ran like all of the other new CL's... 1/2 down from my F/W 08 Declics.  Same with the metallic square Decs.  *Ayala*, I wouldn't freak out either because I suspect these will run similarly to this past F/W's Declics.



Thanks Indy!  I should know by Thursday...such a long wait.


----------



## MadameElle

I picked these up today at SCP.  Maggie Pomice 140 in 36 (kid/calf leather).  But they _might _have to go back.  The length fits great.  The toe box also fits fine, but the ball of my feet hurts - its because of the pitch, right?  I placed a ball of foot padding but the toe box got even tighter that it started to hurt the top of my toes.  I know I can go to the comfort thread for advice.  Assurances please, that the toe box will stretch and my feet will get used to these.  Anyone with experience with Maggies?


----------



## MissPrivé

I love them on you Elle! I think the toe box will stretch a little because of the nappa/suede. But i haven't received my maggies yet, so i don't really know...


----------



## BattyBugs

They are really pretty. I'm no help about the ball of foot pain though. I tend to have that problem with some of my higher heels, too.


----------



## meltdown_ice

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up today at SCP.  Maggie Pomice 140 in 36 (kid/calf leather).  But they _might _have to go back.  The length fits great.  The toe box also fits fine, but the ball of my feet hurts - its because of the pitch, right?  I placed a ball of foot padding but the toe box got even tighter that it started to hurt the top of my toes.  I know I can go to the comfort thread for advice.  Assurances please, that the toe box will stretch and my feet will get used to these.  Anyone with experience with Maggies?




Hi Elle, the maggies look great on you  May i check hows the sizing like? does it runs small?


----------



## ntntgo

Ayala said:


> Thanks for the sensible talk...I really needed it. When I tried on the Metallic Declics from F/W I was a 39.5/40, so I went with the 39.5 for the New Declic based being told they were running the same as the old Declics. My CL TTS is 39, but I'm a big baby when it comes to tight shoes (I usually sell them instead of breaking them in). I'm really having a hard time with new VPs that I bought as a 38.5 because they are too snug on one foot. Well I'll just keep my fingers and toes crossed that it works out. Thanks again.
> 
> I thought Woodstock was suede though?


 
Nope, they are a sueded fabric.  I had originally bought them in the Bianca but I was really concerned about watermarks on the platform of that style.  They're not silk but like a sueded cotton, maybe.  Really soft fabric.  The Declics have less surface area to show any watermarks, plus I waterproof and stainproof all my shoes. So, they'll be ok. But, definately not suede.


----------



## ntntgo

*Carlinha* had asked me about getting the shoes in her avatar from the Burlesque movie-
I'm posting it here in case anyone else wanted to know.
I got an email this morning that they were made only for the movie and Christina A. has the only pair that was given out to wear from the movie.  Sorry.


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Hi Elle, the maggies look great on you  May i check hows the sizing like? does it runs small?



Not *Elle*, but i took my maggies TTS. My toes were a little scrunched but the next 1/2 size up was giving me heel slippage. I think they recommend that you take the maggies 1/2 size up.


----------



## indypup

Nat, do these look like the New Declic to you (since you have a pair...)??

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Genuine-Ch...97419244?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0c71ecec


----------



## Alice1979

indypup said:


> Nat, do these look like the New Declic to you (since you have a pair...)??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Genuine-Ch...97419244?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0c71ecec


 
I'm not Nat, but those look like the old Declics to me.


----------



## indypup

It must have been the angles that tricked me!  Ah well, it's still a beautiful shoe!


----------



## taydev

I still can't tell the difference between the old and new declics. The toebox and heel look the same to me.


----------



## regeens

ntntgo said:


> *Carlinha* had asked me about getting the shoes in her avatar from the Burlesque movie-
> I'm posting it here in case anyone else wanted to know.
> I got an email this morning that they were made only for the movie and Christina A. has the only pair that was given out to wear from the movie.  Sorry.



Thanks *Nat*. Geez, first the Queen of Spain, now Christina!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ntntgo said:


> *Carlinha* had asked me about getting the shoes in her avatar from the Burlesque movie-
> I'm posting it here in case anyone else wanted to know.
> I got an email this morning that they were made only for the movie and Christina A. has the only pair that was given out to wear from the movie. Sorry.


 

I figured as much but I'm still heart broken....

I wonder if I got the regular Tsars if the flower could be replaced & the shoe could be dyed & strassed...hmmm......


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm betting you could do it, BB.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

The hunt is on for a pair in my size!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Help, please?  Does anyone remember the name of the new spring style that looks similar to Pin Ups (with a little off-center bow on the toe box)?  Someone posted a pic at one point, but I've been searching for 30 minutes and can't find it.


----------



## indypup

Beauty, right?  I think that's it.


----------



## yazziestarr

I think its called Beauty too.


ETA: found it...bottom of the page... Beauty
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-639957-77.html


----------



## Ayala

Here you go.  If anyone has a good contact to order this shoe, or more intell can you please share (inc. contact info for ordering please)?


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ayala said:


> Here you go.  If anyone has a good contact to order this shoe, or more intell can you please share (inc. contact info for ordering please)?


does anyone know if this shoe will come in black?


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone know if NM stores received the Maggie 140 in pumice? or black only?


----------



## mishybelle

^or BG too


----------



## Dessye

Hey, does anyone know which stores/boutiques will be carrying the Luxura? I'm looking for the one with studs:


----------



## elfgirl

Ayala said:


> Here you go.  If anyone has a good contact to order this shoe, or more intell can you please share (inc. contact info for ordering please)?



I know Saks will be getting them, but all I remember about colorways is that I didn't like them. Sorry. :shame:


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> Beauty, right?  I think that's it.





yazziestarr said:


> I think its called Beauty too.
> 
> 
> ETA: found it...bottom of the page... Beauty
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-639957-77.html



Thank you both!


----------



## elfgirl

RedBottomLover said:


> does anyone know if this shoe will come in black?



All the colorways I've seen have been multicolored.


----------



## ntntgo

indypup said:


> Nat, do these look like the New Declic to you (since you have a pair...)??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Genuine-Ch...97419244?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0c71ecec


 
*Indy*-Those are the old Declics.


----------



## ntntgo

ntntgo said:


> Nope, they are a sueded fabric. I had originally bought them in the Bianca but I was really concerned about watermarks on the platform of that style. They're not silk but like a sueded cotton, maybe. Really soft fabric. The Declics have less surface area to show any watermarks, plus I waterproof and stainproof all my shoes. So, they'll be ok. But, definately not suede.


 
Wanted to let you know that my Declics came today from the Miami signing (I had to have them sent because I had too many to carry home) and it says on the box "calf".  I still think they are a sueded fabric because they don't feel like any kind of leather to me and DEFINATELY not suede.  Either way, I should have been more cognizant and less caught up in the moment because they are too big.  So, do be careful in the sizing in the New Declics. They're stunning and it sucks because they're signed.  I'm trying to figure out how to get them to fit.


----------



## ntntgo

elfgirl said:


> Help, please? Does anyone remember the name of the new spring style that looks similar to Pin Ups (with a little off-center bow on the toe box)? Someone posted a pic at one point, but I've been searching for 30 minutes and can't find it.


 
Hi Elfgirl
Are you talking about these?

If so, they are the Beauty 100. If not, let me know?

Opps, sorry. Late on the draw. It's really reasonably priced at $695.  I'm so getting it.  Love it.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Do you remember what colorways it came in?


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> Hi Elfgirl
> Are you talking about these?
> 
> If so, they are the Beauty 100. If not, let me know?
> 
> Opps, sorry. Late on the draw. It's really reasonably priced at $695.  I'm so getting it.  Love it.



Yes! Those are they.  

Do you have any news on colorways they might come in? I've seen the one pictured and one other (which I don't recall).  I love the style, but I'm not excited about the two color combos I've seen. 

Thank you, Nat!


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^I've seen it in a black/white, with a white heel combo that I actually thought was very retro.  I'll get the colorway list for both the US and Europe tomorrow for you.


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^I've seen it in a black/white, with a white heel combo that I actually thought was very retro.  I'll get the colorway list for both the US and Europe tomorrow for you.



Oooooh...that shoe in a black/white combo I'd be willing to chase down, no matter where it was!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^I've seen it in a black/white, with a white heel combo that I actually thought was very retro.  I'll get the colorway list for both the US and Europe tomorrow for you.



can't wait to see what you find out, *Nat*!!! thank you in advance!


----------



## Ayala

elfgirl said:


> I know Saks will be getting them, but all I remember about colorways is that I didn't like them. Sorry. :shame:



Thanks elf.  I'm totally with you on the black/white combo.  And Saks means I can use my Amex points for gift cards!



ntntgo said:


> Wanted to let you know that my Declics came today from the Miami signing (I had to have them sent because I had too many to carry home) and it says on the box "calf".  I still think they are a sueded fabric because they don't feel like any kind of leather to me and DEFINATELY not suede.  Either way, I should have been more cognizant and less caught up in the moment because they are too big.  So, do be careful in the sizing in the New Declics. They're stunning and it sucks because they're signed.  I'm trying to figure out how to get them to fit.



I'm sorry Nat!  Don't worry I will be in the same boat as you in a few days.  We will figure out how to fix them.  



ntntgo said:


> ^^^^I've seen it in a black/white, with a white heel combo that I actually thought was very retro.  I'll get the colorway list for both the US and Europe tomorrow for you.



Thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

ntntgo said:


> I just bought the New Declic at the Miami signing and I will say that they run bigger.  I bought TTS and I will need to put a heel guard in the back or a pad in the front.  However, they are soooo comfortable.
> They look considerably more stylish, IMO.  I never bought the old Declics because I didn't fancy the look.  The New Declics have a thinner heel and a slightly lower cut in the front, which, IMO, makes them sexier.  Just sayin'.



Thanks for the sizing advice Nat!!! It's funny b/c the CL site says the New Declic runs small and to go half size up. Such confusion.  I was going to go for a 35.5 (half size up) as they suggested but after your post, I'm thinking I should go TTS. I really wish I could try them on but I'm so glad you were able to and gave us the inside scoop! 



ntntgo said:


> Wanted to let you know that my Declics came today  from the Miami signing (I had to have them sent because I had too many  to carry home) and it says on the box "calf".  I still think they are a  sueded fabric because they don't feel like any kind of leather to me and  DEFINATELY not suede.  Either way, I should have been more cognizant  and less caught up in the moment because they are too big.  So, do be  careful in the sizing in the New Declics. They're stunning and it sucks  because they're signed.  I'm trying to figure out how to get them to  fit.



oh no! you bought them TTS and they're _still _too big?? I'm so sorry Nat! hopefully some heel guards, foot petals or insolia's may help!


----------



## heatherB

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*, you're going to love this. So I have everyone checking to see if I can get my hands on these shoes.
> I'm going to quote the answer back:
> "Nathalie (they always spell my name wrong), while we adore you, and always go out of our way to get you any shoe you want, you're just going to have to let this one go. There was only one produced and it was given, by Christian, as a gift to the Queen of Spain. I don't think you are going to be able to have this shoe. We'll find you something equally as beautiful."
> LMFAO It was said with such seriousness like I was going to continue to pursue it after I was told that it was given to the Queen of Spain.:lolots:
> How well do they know me????


 
I love this. I think it is very sweet.


----------



## heatherB

CelticLuv said:


> Thanks for the sizing advice Nat!!! It's funny b/c the CL site says the New Declic runs small and to go half size up. Such confusion.  I was going to go for a 35.5 (half size up) as they suggested but after your post, I'm thinking I should go TTS. I really wish I could try them on but I'm so glad you were able to and gave us the inside scoop!
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! you bought them TTS and they're _still _too big?? I'm so sorry Nat! hopefully some heel guards, foot petals or insolia's may help!


 
I went a half size up for the New Declic (because of the advice on the CL site) and it was too big. I think tts would have been right.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ Thanks Heather!!


----------



## authenticplease

MadameElle said:


> Anyone has a pic of the HP python batik yet?


 
Any news of photos or who has the HP python Batik? And is Madison the only one getting the RonRon python Batik.....I am so uncertain about the new sizing.


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know when Saks will be receiving the Pigalle Plato? TIA


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ladies, I just found out the Beauty 100 will not be available in the US boutiques. The CL rep asked if I worked in the industry because I knew so much about the collection. Little does he know I have my wonderful tPF family that shares intel.


----------



## yazziestarr

RedBottomLover said:


> Ladies, I just found out the Beauty 100 will not be available in the US boutiques. The C*L rep asked if I worked in the industry because I knew so much about the collection*. Little does he know I have my wonderful tPF family that shares intel.


I love this!...go tpf!

any info in which boutiques outside the US?


----------



## RedBottomLover

yazziestarr said:


> I love this!...go tpf!
> 
> any info in which boutiques outside the US?


I'm waiting to hear back from him, but once I do I will be sure to tell you!


----------



## regeens

authenticplease said:


> Any news of photos or who has the HP python Batik? And is Madison the only one getting the RonRon python Batik.....I am so uncertain about the new sizing.



*authentic*, I'm in the same boat. Trying to find out sizing on the python batik Ronron. *Panda* got these so hopefully she can chime in about sizing. For sure, Madrid isn't getting this (they're only getting the Lady Peep).


----------



## carlinha

for those interested in the ron ron python batik sizing, you should PM *ikaesmallz* for more details, she went to madison to try them on... according to her, they ran REALLY large... she tried on a 35.5 (the smallest size they ordered) which is her TTS, and she was still able to fit a full finger in the back of the shoe....


----------



## regeens

Thanks *Carlinha*. Stupid me. I've actually asked *ikaesmallz* about this before and I just totally forgot. Her sizing advice is below and I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here so that others can see.   Thanks *ika*!

_They are $1395. My true size in terms of insole length is 35 but I take majority of my CLs in a 35.5. I definitely needed a 35 in these. Jeffrey (the SA) actually said I may have even needed a 34.5. Usually Ron Rons run small but I guess they made the python batik ones big :/. If you dont really have super wide feet I'd take them in a 37. HTH!

_


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone tried on Very Mix? if you have how is the sizing? if no one has, do you think they are sized like bianca/banana?


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone tried on Very Mix? if you have how is the sizing? if no one has, do you think they are sized like bianca/banana?



you should PM *ashakes*, she owns a pair.


----------



## authenticplease

regeens said:


> Thanks *Carlinha*. Stupid me. I've actually asked *ikaesmallz* about this before and I just totally forgot. Her sizing advice is below and I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here so that others can see.  Thanks *ika*!
> 
> _They are $1395. My true size in terms of insole length is 35 but I take majority of my CLs in a 35.5. I definitely needed a 35 in these. Jeffrey (the SA) actually said I may have even needed a 34.5. Usually Ron Rons run small but I guess they made the python batik ones big :/. If you dont really have super wide feet I'd take them in a 37. HTH!_


 

Thanks Carlinha & Regeens!  I read this post from ikaesmallz but I am on the 'larger foot size spectrum' so am wondering if I can do TTS or .5 down.  I took my studded VP .5 down.  I so wish someone had tried them on that wears a larger size.  With my luck I will order the wrong size and need to exchange, of course my needed size will be gone and I will have a store credit with no python Batiks...ekkkkk!


----------



## ashakes

authenticplease said:


> Any news of photos or who has the HP python Batik? And is Madison the only one getting the RonRon python Batik.....I am so uncertain about the new sizing.



As far as boutiques go, Las Vegas will have the HP Python Batik.


----------



## ashakes

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone tried on Very Mix? if you have how is the sizing? if no one has, do you think they are sized like bianca/banana?



I am generally a US 9 and I own the Very Mix in a 39.5.  This size fit me perfectly and if I went any bigger, there would probably be a gap at the back, which would make it difficult to walk in a 150mm shoe and look silly.  My guess is you will probably need them true to your US size or half size up at most.


----------



## ikaesmallz

I don't mind at all *regeens*! Anything that helps the ladies here!

Here is a pic DH took that day, you can see how much space I had.


----------



## regeens

Gah! That's a lot of space! Thanks *ikaesmallz*!


----------



## phiphi

*smallz* - that is a lot of space!

this thread is making my wishlist grow.


----------



## MissPrivé

I got a lot of PMs lately, regarding the black and beige vp spikes, so i'm gonna post the infos here:

- Madison expect another shipment between january and march. They will receive both colors (black and beige). The smallest size available is a 35.5.

- The CL website expect a shipment between january and march as well. They will receive the black ones (not sure about the beige). The smallest size available is a 34!


----------



## MadameElle

MissPrivé;17366749 said:
			
		

> I got a lot of PMs lately, regarding the black and beige vp spikes, so i'm gonna post the infos here:
> 
> - Madison expect another shipment between january and march. They will receive both colors (black and beige). The smallest size available is a 35.5.
> 
> - The CL website expect a shipment between january and march as well. They will receive the black ones (not sure about the beige). The smallest size available is a 34!



ADDING to what MissPrive above-the beige vp silver spikes is exclusive to Madison and only the black vp silver spikes will be available online.


----------



## MissPrivé

^^ Thank you MadameElle!


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:


> Not *Elle*, but i took my maggies TTS. My toes were a little scrunched but the next 1/2 size up was giving me heel slippage. I think they recommend that you take the maggies 1/2 size up.



Thank you again jeshika for helping out on sizing


----------



## Ayala

Lucifer Bow in Beige @ Horatio!


----------



## carlinha

^OMG 

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## heatherB

^ Oh no! I love these  Although I think the black are very fierce, they are not for me; but these.....


----------



## Ayala

If you need SA info...just ask...:devil:


----------



## Dessye

Does anyone know how the Lucifer Bow fits?  I don't own a pair of Pigalles either.  I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair!  Thanks


----------



## mal

really need to see modeling pics of the Pigalle Plateau...


----------



## indypup

Dessye said:


> Does anyone know how the Lucifer Bow fits?  I don't own a pair of Pigalles either.  I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair!  Thanks



Half or a full size down from your TTS.

*Mal*, I agree.  I don't know if I like them or not yet!


----------



## Dessye

indypup said:


> Half or a full size down from your TTS.
> 
> *Mal*, I agree. I don't know if I like them or not yet!


 
Thanks so much, Indy!


----------



## clothingguru

*I really hope *that Mr.Louboutin will also make the RED SUEDE MBB's for the public!  I just LOVE them.


----------



## RedBottomLover

^^ The red suede would have to be mine!!


----------



## authenticplease

Did ya'll see the Mago.....it reminds me of an unstrassed Calypso!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*authentic* i would love the Mago in blue suede/beige! but i dont know if the toe box will work with my feet.


----------



## clothingguru

^ I want the MAGO so that i can strass them to be Calypso


----------



## RedBottomLover

ooh good idea *CG*! im not ballsy enough to do that but i'd love to own that style.


----------



## clothingguru

Yeah im a little iffy on it because im scared too! But i feel like ill never own calypso's so maybe need to do them myself


----------



## indi3r4

Ayala said:


> Lucifer Bow in Beige @ Horatio!


  I DIE! I really really really NEED them!


----------



## regeens

Accck! *Authenticplease*!!!! Thanks for posting the lookbook. Purple python VP! Nice!


----------



## ntntgo

mal said:


> really need to see modeling pics of the Pigalle Plateau...


 

Who got the Pigalle Plato already? I didn't think that anyone had them yet? I need to see these 140s because Bessy tried them on at the show and she said she could barely stand in them much less walk. I had envisioned them being a 120, not a 140.

Dying to see them on and know if someone has them.

Edit:I see that *Authentic* posted the Saks lookbook & they ordered the Plato in the 120mm.  So glad.

I'm concerned about this lookbook because this is the one that Liza posted about a month ago and now Saks cancelled some of these styles, like the Beauty 100, the Plisseta (according to Liza).  And I know that *Elf* and I are both stalking the Beauty 100.

Let's see if we can get Liza to chime in with some updated ordering info.

*Authentic*, thank you for posting that. Very nice of you to take the time to do that.  What a pain that must have been.


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you very much Authentic!


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> Who got the Pigalle Plato already? I didn't think that anyone had them yet? I need to see these 140s because Bessy tried them on at the show and she said she could barely stand in them much less walk. I had envisioned them being a 120, not a 140.
> 
> Dying to see them on and know if someone has them.
> 
> Edit:I see that *Authentic* posted the Saks lookbook & they ordered the Plato in the 120mm.  So glad.
> 
> I'm concerned about this lookbook because this is the one that Liza posted about a month ago and now Saks cancelled some of these styles, like the Beauty 100, the Plisseta (according to Liza).  And I know that *Elf* and I are both stalking the Beauty 100.
> 
> Let's see if we can get Liza to chime in with some updated ordering info.
> 
> *Authentic*, thank you for posting that. Very nice of you to take the time to do that.  What a pain that must have been.




I really love the Beauty 100 too !
As usual I guess French boutiques won't order them...


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *authentic* for posting the lookbook!  

so many styles i really love! i see the aragna kind of looks like the shape/last to the eugenie/elias. it makes me wish they would make it in a non-fishnetted style because i would love to own that in leather or suede.

i think my favorite of them though is the ciel de clous. so pretty.


----------



## jeshika

Whaaaa? No more beauty? Why?!?!?!?!


----------



## ntntgo

RedBottomLover said:


> Ladies, I just found out the Beauty 100 will not be available in the US boutiques. The CL rep asked if I worked in the industry because I knew so much about the collection. Little does he know I have my wonderful tPF family that shares intel.


 
Here's where I saw that the Beauty 100 wasn't going to be available in the US.


----------



## Theren

clothingguru said:


> Yeah im a little iffy on it because im scared too! But i feel like ill never own calypso's so maybe need to do them myself


 
That was going to be my plan too for the magos. I feel that way about maggies though..


----------



## ntntgo

Plisseta!!!!!!! Got em' Love em' Never taking them off.  Can't even fathom posting the other shoes I've gotten.  You wanted to see then on so here they are.


----------



## Elise499

WOW congrats *ntngo* ! They are gorgeous and I really love the color combo


----------



## PyAri

gorgeous ntngo!!! thank for sharing!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohhh nat i love those shoes!!

i hate that i can't wear slingbacks!!


----------



## PyAri

^^same here moshi!! not anything over 100mm anyway. I have the the multi glitter NPs but can't walk in them.  The Plissetas are TDF!


----------



## indypup

regeens said:


> Accck! *Authenticplease*!!!! Thanks for posting the lookbook. Purple python VP! Nice!



I cannot wait to see more pics of these!!!  Thank you SO much for posting all of that, *D*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

it's so annoying!!  my heel must be narrow or something because no matter how tight i make the sling on the shoe or how many holes i punch in them the sling ALWAYS falls off my heel after a few steps.


----------



## mal

ntntgo said:


> Plisseta!!!!!!! Got em' Love em' Never taking them off. Can't even fathom posting the other shoes I've gotten. You wanted to see then on so here they are.


  so pretty!


----------



## NANI1972

My Theresa has them in all black.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PLISSETA-140-SATIN-PEEP-TOES-p-15319.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ntntgo said:


> Here's where I saw that the Beauty 100 wasn't going to be available in the US.


 
She just said US Boutiques. No mention of Dept. Stores.


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Yeah im a little iffy on it because im scared too! But i feel like ill never own calypso's so maybe need to do them myself




Never say never.  *Naked* found her Calypsos.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

NANI1972 said:


> My Theresa has them in all black.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PLISSETA-140-SATIN-PEEP-TOES-p-15319.html



Thanks Nani!!!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Never say never.  *Naked* found her Calypsos.



 True! Ok ill keep wishing and hopefully my wishes will come true


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison*:

Lucifer Bow 120mm Pomice Nappa with Spikes $995
Jenny 100mm Nude Laminato $895 
Jenny 100mm Silver Laminato $895 
Decollete 868 100mm Royal Blue Patent $595 
Vicky 100mm Blue Denim $425 Corazon 100mm Blue Denim $495 
Corazon 100mm Blue Rayas $495
Pepi 100mm Navy America $425 
Pepi 100mm Red America $425 
Chus 85mm Black & Red $455 
Lady Peep 150mm Nude Mini Glitter $895 
New Simple Pump 120mm Blue Denim $735 
Douce 70mm Natural & Roccia Karung $695  
Corta Mia 85mm Roccia & Peonia $865 
Mad Marta 150mm Taupe & Python $1495 
Toutenkaboucle 150mm Cobra $1595 
Atalanta 85mm Roccia Python $1245


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Does anybody know if Vegas has the Lucifer Bows?


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Plisseta!!!!!!! Got em' Love em' Never taking them off.  Can't even fathom posting the other shoes I've gotten.  You wanted to see then on so here they are.



gurrrrrllllll, are you TRYING TO KILL ME with those shoes?!??!?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

does anyone have a photo of the douce 70mm karung??


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> does anyone have a photo of the douce 70mm karung??


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *karwood*!

i wish it didnt have that little bow on the front.....


----------



## RedBottomLover

Karwood do you have a picture of these:
Corazon 100mm Blue Rayas
Pepi 100mm Navy America
Pepi 100mm Red America


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know if any European boutiques have the Beige Lucifer 100 or 120? TIA!

ETA: Anyone know if BG or any other Dept. stores are getting them?


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Natalie! I love them especially in Black/Blue and they look wonderful on you!


ntntgo said:


> Plisseta!!!!!!! Got em' Love em' Never taking them off. Can't even fathom posting the other shoes I've gotten. You wanted to see then on so here they are.


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> Karwood do you have a picture of these:
> Corazon 100mm Blue Rayas
> Pepi 100mm Navy America
> Pepi 100mm Red America



*Corazon 100mm Blue Rayas*






*Pepi 100mm Navy America*






*Pepi 100mm Red America*


----------



## carlinha

^those pepi are such cute summery shoes!


----------



## alyssa08

IA! love the pepi! I need a peep toe espadrille FOR SURE


----------



## moshi_moshi

oo i am loving the pepi too!!

i wish they had it in the color of the corazons


----------



## Miss_Q

Does anyone have pictures of these two?: 
Jenny 100mm Nude Laminato $895 
Jenny 100mm Silver Laminato $895


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


>


 
I thought this one is called Corta Mia?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/corta-mia-85mm.html


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> I thought this one is called Corta Mia?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/corta-mia-85mm.html



hmmm, now I'm confused. I don't know who is mistaken. Madison labeled the previous pic I posted above as the Douce and this pic as the Corta Mia.


----------



## sobe2009

ntntgo said:


> Plisseta!!!!!!! Got em' Love em' Never taking them off. Can't even fathom posting the other shoes I've gotten. You wanted to see then on so here they are.


 
OMG!! I love them , they are amazing... is there anything else missing to post?


----------



## Hanna_M

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone know if any European boutiques have the Beige Lucifer 100 or 120? TIA!
> 
> ETA: Anyone know if BG or any other Dept. stores are getting them?



Try Motcomb St for the 100 and Mount St for the 120... I know they're both having them in black and Motcomb St has the flats in both black and beige so it's a good bet that they'll have the 100/120 in beige as well. 

The flats have a double bow I saw today...


----------



## karwood

Miss_Q said:


> Does anyone have pictures of these two?:
> Jenny 100mm Nude Laminato $895
> Jenny 100mm Silver Laminato $895



*Jenny Nude Laminato *







*Jenny Silver Laminato*


----------



## heatherB

Ayala said:


> If you need SA info...just ask...:devil:


 
You are a :devil: !! lol


----------



## karwood

Here are other pics:

*Mad Marta 150 Taupe suede and python*






*Toutenkaboucle 150 Cobra*






*Pomice Nappa Lucifer Bow*


----------



## calisurf

sooooo...the Mago  

Do y'all think it's gonna fit the same as the Maggie?

Not sure to ask here or sizing thread 

:insertnewbiesmileyhere:


----------



## karwood

The Mago will be available in 140 and 160. I'm assuming the sizing will be the same as the NM, especially since the style is similar.



Just in case, posting a pic if someone wants to know what the *Mago* looks like:


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the photos *kar*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

karwood said:


> suggest getting them TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, posting a pic if someone wants to know what the *Mago* looks like:


karwood, do you know who will be getting the Mago in this colorway?


----------



## Miss_Q

karwood said:


> *Jenny Nude Laminato *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenny Silver Laminato*


 

thank you! i may have to stop by madison to see the nude laminato in person.


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> karwood, do you know who will be getting the Mago in this colorway?



So far, I only know the Miami boutique is getting them in both colorways. I think Dallas and one of boutiques in NYC will be getting the Mago as well

As far as dept stores, Saks is getting them in black/beige


----------



## calisurf

^Thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> So far, I only know the Miami boutique is getting them in both colorways. I think Dallas and one of boutiques in NYC will be getting the Mago as well
> 
> As far as dept stores, Saks is getting them in *black/beige*



 BLACK and BEIGE!!!!!! OMG im soooo getting those ones!!! Saks online?!!!! Or only in store?


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> BLACK and BEIGE!!!!!! OMG im soooo getting those ones!!! Saks online?!!!! Or only in store?



Not sure as of yet but I do know the ones in Saks will be 140


----------



## NANI1972

Hanna_M said:


> Try Motcomb St for the 100 and Mount St for the 120... I know they're both having them in black and Motcomb St has the flats in both black and beige so it's a good bet that they'll have the 100/120 in beige as well.
> 
> The flats have a double bow I saw today...


 
Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

does someone knows anything about who will be getting the 3 fibbia and the gigino ?
in which color ? and i would love to see more pics of the gigino


----------



## karwood

PetitColibri said:


> does someone knows anything about who will be getting the 3 fibbia and the gigino ?
> in which color ? and i would love to see more pics of the gigino



Madison received the 3 Fibbia, I think it is black calf. Also, the Neiman Marcus in San Francisco just received them as well. Ask for Joe Hamersma.

The Gigino is VERY similar to the Gino T-Bar. Unfortunately,  I do not have permission to post pics of the Gigino.


----------



## ceseeber

mago, mago, mago me want mago!

*Authen*tic thank you soooo much for posting the new CL's, that's quite the dedication you have to please us eager to see tpf'ers


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Not sure as of yet but I do know the ones in Saks will be 140



Oh shucks! I want the 160's . Well ill have to stalk the boutiques then! Thank you for all the info K !


----------



## ntntgo

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! I love them , they are amazing... is there anything else missing to post?


 
*Sobe*-you were with me when I bought a bunch of them.  There are more that came in the mail.

I will say this...there's a reason it's called the Lucifer Bow.  That shoe makes you fell like hell.  Sexy but damn.


----------



## ntntgo

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> She just said US Boutiques. No mention of Dept. Stores.


 
I got an email from Liza tonight that Saks cancelled their buy.


----------



## ntntgo

Las Vegas is the Boutique that ordered the Lucifer Bow in the 100.


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> I'm concerned about this lookbook because this is the one that Liza posted about a month ago and now Saks cancelled some of these styles, like the Beauty 100, the Plisseta (according to Liza).  And I know that *Elf* and I are both stalking the Beauty 100.



Indeed. *sigh*  I'm not fond of the colorway listed in the lookbook, though.  Hopefully the black/white colorway will find it's way onto my feet! 

Thank you, *D*, for posting all of the lookbook!


----------



## ntntgo

If anyone sees the Plisseta in the black/gold colorway, can they pm me, please?  I have found them in the champagne/red, all jade, black/jade and black/pink but I can't find the black/gold.

TYIA for any help


----------



## elfgirl

I hate to even ask...but has anyone heard of the Lucifer Bow coming in red?


----------



## ntntgo

elfgirl said:


> Indeed. *sigh* I'm not fond of the colorway listed in the lookbook, though. Hopefully the black/white colorway will find it's way onto my feet!
> 
> Thank you, *D*, for posting all of the lookbook!


 
*Elf*-Saks is getting the Plisseta in the black/blue and champagne/red.

They did cancel their buy of the Beauty 100.  

I'm trying to find out where to buy it because I want it too.


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> *Sobe*-you were with me when I bought a bunch of them. There are more that came in the mail.
> 
> I will say this...there's a reason it's called the Lucifer Bow. That shoe makes you fell like hell. Sexy but damn.


 

Errr... Do they really hurt that bad? What is it the sides? That is where I felt it would be uncomfortable.


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> *Elf*-*Saks is getting the Plisseta in the black/blue and champagne/red.*
> 
> They did cancel their buy of the Beauty 100.
> 
> I'm trying to find out where to buy it because I want it too.



Uggggggh. I've already got the watersnake ADs and a pair of the Pigalle Plato (and the purple python VPs, which I somehow missed when I went through the lookbook the first time) on book at Saks. ush: 

Hopefully your fantastic sources will know where the Beauty will turn up whoever will be getting them.  We _need _them!


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot believe Saks is getting the MBB.... they are picking up their game.


----------



## BellaShoes

Totally premature but I am hoping for the Brando Plato's during summer sales


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> Uggggggh. I've already got the watersnake ADs and a pair of the Pigalle Plato (and the purple python VPs, which I somehow missed when I went through the lookbook the first time) on book at Saks. ush:
> 
> Hopefully your fantastic sources will know where the Beauty will turn up whoever will be getting them.  We _need _them!



which watersnake ad's? :garucho: have you bought them yet?!!!!


----------



## sobe2009

ntntgo said:


> *Sobe*-you were with me when I bought a bunch of them. There are more that came in the mail.
> 
> I will say this...there's a reason it's called the Lucifer Bow. That shoe makes you fell like hell. Sexy but damn.


 
Yes!! Exactly and can't wait to see the pics of the shoes of the year!!!


----------



## elfgirl

clothingguru said:


> which watersnake ad's? :garucho: have you bought them yet?!!!!



I'm getting the grenadine ADs.    They're not in yet, though.


----------



## meltdown_ice

I checked with Harvey UK and Motcomb few weeks ago, apparently they will be bringing in Beauty, in cognac as well as light grey. HTH


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> I checked with Harvey UK and Motcomb few weeks ago, apparently they will be bringing in Beauty, in cognac as well as light grey. HTH




 thanks, *melt*! Off to write them an email!


----------



## crystalhowlett

has annyone started a new spring summer 2011!!! Im drooling over the eco trash!!!! saving my pennies hopefully not sold out by january.


----------



## Ayala

jeshika said:


> thanks, *melt*! Off to write them an email!



Ditto! (But I'm not getting my hopes up because Motcomb never replies to me)


----------



## sophinette007

Is Anyone have an information about the available colors for the gigino please? Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> The Mago will be available in 140 and 160. I'm assuming the sizing will be the same as the NM, especially since the style is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, posting a pic if someone wants to know what the *Mago* looks like:


 

Is there a pic of the 140 yet?


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> I cannot believe Saks is getting the MBB.... they are picking up their game.


 
*Bella*-It seems that pretty much everyone is getting the MBB.  NM, Barneys, Saks.  So, they should be plentiful.  Eveyone is also getting the Lady Clou so, it seems that there won't be this mad rush to find that this year either.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Ayala said:


> Ditto! (But I'm not getting my hopes up because Motcomb never replies to me)



Mount, Motcomb, and Harvey have been fast in responding to all my emails and they were so helpful! 

Good luck girls on the beauty! (The sizes available are too big for me so won't be getting them  )


----------



## elfgirl

meltdown_ice said:


> I checked with Harvey UK and Motcomb few weeks ago, apparently they will be bringing in Beauty, in cognac as well as light grey. HTH



I wonder if there are pics to be had...  I'll email Motcomb, I suppose.   

Thank you for the info!


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the Banana in Royal Blue watersnake other than Mount Street?
> 
> Also will the Jade watersnake come in Banana or Altadama? Or is the Jade just coming out in the Bianca and Jenay?
> 
> thank you!





elfgirl said:


> *dezy*, Saks is getting the AD in Jade.



Correction: Saks is getting the _*Banana *_in Jade, not the AD.  I obviously skimmed too fast when I was looking through the listings. :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> *Bella*-It seems that pretty much everyone is getting the MBB.  NM, Barneys, Saks.  So, they should be plentiful.  Eveyone is also getting the Lady Clou so, it seems that there won't be this mad rush to find that this year either.



That is fabulous! MBB's out in the wild!


----------



## Ayala

I am supposedly now on the waitlist for the Beauty in Beige and Black via Motcomb.  Yet I'm paranoid about not receiving the call.


----------



## glamour724

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iPk5bU8&ev19=1:8 Anyone know the name of these? They look like a new style


----------



## BattyBugs

Alice, you are correct. That is the Corta Mia and it is gorgeous in real life. They had it in two colorways at the Dallas Boutique yesterday. So tempting, but I have to remember that Italy is only 11 days away.



Alice1979 said:


> I thought this one is called Corta Mia?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/corta-mia-85mm.html


----------



## MissPrivé

*glamour724* I think that's the Maudissima...


----------



## jeshika

MissPrivé;17387707 said:
			
		

> *glamour724* I think that's the Maudissima...



*MissP* is right. They are the Maudissimas.


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> I am supposedly now on the waitlist for the Beauty in Beige and Black via Motcomb.  Yet I'm paranoid about not receiving the call.



my experience with them has been pretty good, they email when the item is there that you're waitlisted for.  good luck!


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> my experience with them has been pretty good, they email when the item is there that you're waitlisted for.  good luck!



Thanks C! I had a horrid experience with Mt. Street last year, so I'm hoping Motcomb is better. (otherwise I'm going to be running out of UK prospects, lol)


----------



## jeshika

*Ayala*, same here! I wished all the stores worked like them.


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> Thanks C! I had a horrid experience with Mt. Street last year, so I'm hoping Motcomb is better. (otherwise I'm going to be running out of UK prospects, lol)



oh no!  what happened??  in my experience all UK boutiques have been very good, better than Paris... to be honest, sometimes i get confused which is which, both of them starting with M!!!! :lolots:


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> oh no!  what happened??  in my experience all UK boutiques have been very good, better than Paris... to be honest, sometimes i get confused which is which, both of them starting with M!!!! :lolots:



Short version: It was my first overseas purchase getting the Blanche in nude, flawless transaction, received the shoes, realized I was charged VAT, attempted to deal with the manager for an adjustment/refund, the manager lied to me, proceeded to dodge my calls, and had very unpleasant conversations with me upon which she told me it was my fault and I was SOL and should have known better, etc. 

The only way I got a resolution to the problem was I reached out to David, he put me in touch with the UK director of sales, and she made Mount Street fix it.  She also offered me a tour of the boutique if I was ever in London (which I haven't had to chance to take her up on) and 10% off the Blanche in Black Jazz (which I for sure did).

Ever since then I have really tried to avoid overseas transactions.

I initially tried to buy the Blanche from Motcomb (because they were the only London number that answered the phone) but Mount Street was the only store to stock them.


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> Short version: It was my first overseas purchase getting the Blanche in nude, flawless transaction, received the shoes, realized I was charged VAT, attempted to deal with the manager for an adjustment/refund, the manager lied to me, proceeded to dodge my calls, and had very unpleasant conversations with me upon which she told me it was my fault and I was SOL and should have known better, etc.
> 
> The only way I got a resolution to the problem was I reached out to David, he put me in touch with the UK director of sales, and she made Mount Street fix it.  She also offered me a tour of the boutique if I was ever in London (which I haven't had to chance to take her up on) and 10% off the Blanche in Black Jazz (which I for sure did).
> 
> Ever since then I have really tried to avoid overseas transactions.
> 
> I initially tried to buy the Blanche from Motcomb (because they were the only London number that answered the phone) but Mount Street was the only store to stock them.



OMG that's horrible!!!!   a similar experience had happened to rilokiley when she purchased from JJR (or was it grenelle?) they charged her with VAT and refused to credit her and blamed her for not specifying to them she was not in the EU (isn't that obvious with the american addres???), anyway she got a hold of the head of sales in France also and it was fixed.  

i'm so sorry and i hope you don't have a bad experience with them again.


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> OMG that's horrible!!!!   a similar experience had happened to rilokiley when she purchased from JJR (or was it grenelle?) they charged her with VAT and refused to credit her and blamed her for not specifying to them she was not in the EU (isn't that obvious with the american addres???), anyway she got a hold of the head of sales in France also and it was fixed.
> 
> i'm so sorry and i hope you don't have a bad experience with them again.



 It was the exact same situation and Rilo tried to help me by giving me the contact of the French director of sales, but he never responded to me.  I learned my lesson, I'm going to have to mention taking out VAT every time I talk about this pair with them.  

Thank you! *fingers crossed* it all works out.

But the Beautys are worth the stress and aggravation.    I never understand why some of the most beautiful shoes never make it to the US.


----------



## ntntgo

ntntgo said:


> *Elf*-Saks is getting the Plisseta in the black/blue and champagne/red.
> 
> They did cancel their buy of the Beauty 100.
> 
> I'm trying to find out where to buy it because I want it too.


 
Ok, *Elf*, just got another email from Liza, they are getting the  Beauty.  She is going to find out what colorway the finally ordered them in.


----------



## elfgirl

ntntgo said:


> Ok, *Elf*, just got another email from Liza, they are getting the  Beauty.  She is going to find out what colorway the finally ordered them in.



Ah, excellent! Thank you, *Nat*!  

I've sent an email off to the CL online customer service reps asking whether the Lucifer Bow will come in the same red as the Lady Clou.  I haven't seen them anywhere, but it doesn't seem impossible that they might.


----------



## ntntgo

*Ayala*-How did the sizing work out for you in the New Decs?  And where did you get those Mauds??? I'm swooning.


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala*-How did the sizing work out for you in the New Decs?  And where did you get those Mauds??? I'm swooning.



I could have done a 39 in the New Declics, but I'm probably going to add lambswool to the toe and a full insole (I really dislike heel pads so I'm going to try and avoid them).  Then they should be perfect.  I think I'm probably a 39.25 in the size, so it wasn't as bad as I thought.

The RB Maudissimas are from Bessy at Horatio.


----------



## glamour724

Thanks girls, I wonder what they look like on. They could either be really sexy or a total toe cleavage failure...


----------



## taydev

^Check out AYALA's thread, she has a pair that she modelled.


----------



## Ayala

Both of these threads have Maudissima mod pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-kitty-assisted-collection-thread-643402.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ing-ayalas-reveals-and-collection-647670.html


----------



## glamour724

Very cute! *Ayala* I was distracted by your special order VPs...to die for!


----------



## jeshika

Maudissima modeling pixx


----------



## SassySarah

Jeshika they're so sexy.  I would be afraid my whole foot would come out though when I would take a step.  Do they stay on ok?


----------



## Ayala

glamour724 said:


> Very cute! *Ayala* I was distracted by your special order VPs...to die for!



Thank you!  So all the Maud Mod Pics are in 1 place:


----------



## Ayala

I was also able to get a non-blurry Beauty pic.  Unfortunately only in the Beige.  I really want to see the Black because I'm not sure about the non-covered purpley looking heel.


----------



## jeshika

GAH, *Ayala*, stop tempting me with that electric blue  

*Sassy*, the back is really low so I've put heel grips and that keeps my feet really secure. They stay on great and they are soooo comfy


----------



## jeshika

i LOVE the beauty100!!!! I only need them and the royal blue maudis and i'm checking myself into CCLO

thanks for the picture, *Ayala*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Popped into NM SF to see Joe today... Lookbook is in! The beige MBBs are going to be in 10 stores with warehouse back up!


----------



## Ayala

jeshika said:


> i LOVE the beauty100!!!! I only need them and the royal blue maudis and i'm checking myself into CCLO
> 
> thanks for the picture, *Ayala*!



That's exactly what I told myself...but it's so not happening.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, NM is having a GC event today online... $150 GC with any purchase over $400, $300 GC with $1000+....

I got mine... you?


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> I'm getting the grenadine ADs.    They're not in yet, though.




OH yes! I must have these too!!!! Cant wait to see them when you get them!


----------



## Elise499

Yesterday I went to the JJR boutique and here are the pics !
Sorry for the blurry pics I had a problem with my camera



































Numéro Privé - Declic
Denis - Change of The Guard
Denis black suede
Fifi
Futura
Banana
Change of the Guard
Plisseta - Lady Comet


----------



## Elise499

Dahlia - Greissimo Pump
Greissimo Pump
?
Lady Peep Sling - Toutenkaboucle
Lady Peep Sling
Lassagi
Maudissima
New Simple Pump - Numéro Privé - Fifi


----------



## Elise499

Denis
Ariellita
? - Corta Mia
Pigalle
Pigalle
Plisseta
Ron Ron
Simple Pump - Maudissima - Wallis


----------



## Elise499

and sorry about the tag but many of my pics have been stolen


----------



## ntntgo

*Elise*-JJR should pay you commission.  I buy so many shoes from them because of you.  Thank you for all you do.


----------



## regeens

*Elise*, thanks for sharing! Love the pinks from this season.


----------



## Elise499

*ntntgo* thank you, I'm happy if you can find shoes you love


----------



## CMP86

I want to know what the red suede OTK boot in the background is? That looks absolutely gorgeous from this angle.


----------



## elfgirl

CMP86 said:


> I want to know what the red suede OTK boot in the background is? That looks absolutely gorgeous from this angle.



It's the Metropolis. 

Thanks for all the pics, *elise*!

Are these Greissimo?  That pink is gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

thank you so much *Elise* for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## jenayb

*Elise*, thank you for posting!!


----------



## Aikandy

*ITA*! I was just thinking, how can I get away with another Greissimo?  And red croc Piggies, oh my! Thanks for posting *Elise*!


elfgirl said:


> It's the Metropolis.
> 
> Thanks for all the pics, *elise*!
> 
> Are these Greissimo?  That pink is gorgeous!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ntntgo said:


> Las Vegas is the Boutique that ordered the Lucifer Bow in the 100.




Did they order 120's too or just 100's?


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Elise so much for the pictures!  I have been looking crazy for glitter VP or HP, it looks like I may have found them  Now I hope I can get them to ship to US


----------



## rdgldy

*Elise,* thank you for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## authenticplease

Elise!  Thanks so much for the intel.....I have not made it to the Paris boutique yet but already feel like it is home thanks to your photos  I always love to see your posts and inventory updates


----------



## authenticplease

ceseeber said:


> mago, mago, mago me want mago!
> 
> *Authen*tic thank you soooo much for posting the new CL's, that's quite the dedication you have to please us eager to see tpf'ers


 


elfgirl said:


> Thank you, *D*, for posting all of the lookbook!


 


ntntgo said:


> *Authentic*, thank you for posting that. Very nice of you to take the time to do that. What a pain that must have been.


 


sophinette007 said:


> Thank you very much Authentic!


 


erinmiyu said:


> thank you *authentic* for posting the lookbook!
> 
> .


 


indypup said:


> I cannot wait to see more pics of these!!! Thank you SO much for posting all of that, *D*!


 


RedBottomLover said:


> *authentic* i would love the Mago in blue suede/beige! but i dont know if the toe box will work with my feet.


 


regeens said:


> Accck! *Authenticplease*!!!! Thanks for posting the lookbook. Purple python VP! Nice!


 
My pleasure ladies!! I find out so much great info from everyone that I am just happy when I have something to contribute

Love you all! 

I agree about the Purple Python VPs, Regreens.....I have already let Jonathan know that a 39.5 is MINE


----------



## ntntgo

BlondeBarbie said:


> Did they order 120's too or just 100's?


 
100s.  Right now they have the black but the Pomice will be in next week.


----------



## pr1nc355

stopped by the robertson store yesterday.  they were crazy busy with customers snapping up the styles they just got.  they have the lucifer, mad marta, and a couple of pairs of the nude clichy.  

i am so excited for the mbb's, which will be arriving soon!


----------



## clothingguru

thanks so much for the pictures *elsie*!!! 

ok ladies i *Need to know what these are called and where i can get them*? Any info would be so greatly appreciated! THANK YOU!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Elise and Authentic:: Thank you so much for the pictures  now i want those purple python Fifi and VP  
The question now is whether i can find them in sz 34.5 / 34 :wondering


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome ladies, like *authenticplease* said I'm happy to contribute








elfgirl said:


> It's the Metropolis.
> 
> Thanks for all the pics, *elise*!
> 
> Are these Greissimo?  That pink is gorgeous!



Yes they are 





clothingguru said:


> thanks so much for the pictures *elsie*!!!
> 
> ok ladies i *Need to know what these are called and where i can get them*? Any info would be so greatly appreciated! THANK YOU!








These are the Pina Flat, you can find them at Madison in taupe or black suede. They cost $1595
JJR also has these in black suede


----------



## pixiesparkle

thanks so much for posting Elise! =)
does any know how much the Purple python Fifis are? they're so prettttyy


----------



## Hanna_M

Ohhh... those red croc pigalles... are they 100 or 120? Any idea of the price? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Elise499

I think the red croc Pigalle are 100, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Alice1979

*Elise*, thank you so much for the eye candy! There are so many beautiful styles and colors.

*authentic*, you're such a doll for posting the lookbook. This spring collection has blown me away, now I just need to decide what I want most. Prioritize, prioritize!!


----------



## Hanna_M

Elise499 said:


> I think the red croc Pigalle are 100, but I'm not 100% sure



Dammit. 

Thank you.


----------



## carlinha

thanks so much *elise *and *authentic*, you ladies are always so helpful and informative, and always give us a lot of EYE CANDY 

i agree with *alice *that i am going absolutely bonkers over this spring collection, and since i don't have unlimited funds (yeah i wish!  where is my money tree? ), i have to prioritize also!  one of the crazy things about this collection is how EARLY it is arriving!  right in december, when we should be buying presents for others!!!  and they're coming all at once!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ntntgo said:


> 100s. Right now they have the black but the Pomice will be in next week.


 
Thanks for the info!!

Shoot though!! I was really hoping they had 120's! Oh well.


----------



## karwood

Thanks *elise* and *authentic* for posting all the fabulous intel and pics! It's a good thing I have been giving my credit cards a break since October, because there are certainly some fabulous styles in the spring collection!



pixiesparkle said:


> thanks so much for posting Elise! =)
> does any know how much the Purple python Fifis are? they're so prettttyy



$1145. BTW, they are available at Saks.com for pre-order:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iPwBTrH&ev19=1:25


----------



## *MJ*

Hi ladies!

Does anyone know if the Maggies on NM website are the 140 or 160? I asked them and got conflicting answers...:weird:

Thanks!


----------



## calisurf

^ I think the consensus was 140, but I am getting mine this week, so I can confirm.


----------



## sobe2009

Elise and Authentic , thank you so so much!!! U guys are the best


----------



## sophinette007

THank you so much Elise!! You are the best!!!!Are the Suede Pink New simple, the Framboise suede? Oh my god!!! Miniglitter numero privé.....
Do you know the name of the gorgeous lilac suede simple and Declic are made of on the pictures? Thanks.


----------



## clothingguru

*Authentics*: Thank you for the pics from the lookbook!!!! 

*Elsie*: Thank you soooo much for that!!!! I wonder how high they go up the calf? I just love them but i always want to see them on first!


----------



## sophinette007

Any informations about the Jade Alti? When and where would it be available?


----------



## clothingguru

*S/S11- 20 hours 12minutes!!!!!* 

^ oooh i would like to know about jade alti's too!!!! 160???


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Maggies on NM website are the 140 or 160? I asked them and got conflicting answers...:weird:
> 
> Thanks!


 
They are the 140.


----------



## jeshika

Beauty 100 Info

They are available in 3 colorways - 

Beige with lilac heel
Black with black heel
Cognac with cognac heel

Motcomb Street and the Harvey Nichols Concession in the UK will be receiving the the Beige and Black and St. Honore is receiving the Cognac. I hope these helps the ladies looking for them!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *Cali* and *Jenay*! 

Cali, I bet you are excited to get the Maggies!! Did you go TTS on them?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Beauty 100 Info
> 
> They are available in 3 colorways -
> 
> Beige with lilac heel
> *Black with black heel*
> Cognac with cognac heel
> 
> Motcomb Street and the Harvey Nichols Concession in the UK will be receiving the the Beige and Black and St. Honore is receiving the Cognac. I hope these helps the ladies looking for them!


----------



## *MJ*

Oh, and I just had to add another HUGE THANKS to *Authentic *for posting the look book!!


----------



## jeshika

jeshika said:


> Beauty 100 Info
> 
> They are available in 3 colorways -
> 
> Beige with lilac heel
> Black with black heel
> Cognac with cognac heel
> 
> Motcomb Street and the Harvey Nichols Concession in the UK will be receiving the the Beige and Black and St. Honore is receiving the Cognac. I hope *these helps *the ladies looking for them!



these helps?!?! o man my grammar is going down the drain... but *jenay*, i'm super excited for the black/black Beauty 100 too!


----------



## sophinette007

160! These would only be availabe in US not in Europe



clothingguru said:


> *S/S11- 20 hours 12minutes!!!!!*
> 
> ^ oooh i would like to know about jade alti's too!!!! 160???


----------



## clothingguru

sophinette007 said:


> 160! These would only be availabe in US not in Europe



YAY YAY YAY!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic of them!!!


----------



## calisurf

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Cali* and *Jenay*!
> 
> Cali, I bet you are excited to get the Maggies!! Did you go TTS on them?



I am excited   I did go TTS!  They come tomorrow...


----------



## clothingguru

^ YAY CALI!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Cali* and *Jenay*!
> 
> Cali, I bet you are excited to get the Maggies!! Did you go TTS on them?


 


I'm glad to see that you are back around, *M*!

*Cali*, congrats on the Maggies. Woot woot!


----------



## calisurf

Thanks CG, jenay, MG .  I've got a couple others to show too, I have been terrible this month!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> I'm glad to see that you are back around, *M*!
> 
> *Cali*, congrats on the Maggies. Woot woot!



Thanks *J*!!! I was on a bit of a self-imposed ban...but I've come to my senses!


----------



## jeshika

ARGH, d*mn my small feet! 

Horatio only has the Royal Blue Maudissimas in a 36... Does anyone know if anyone else got them? I need a 35.5.


----------



## ntntgo

BlondeBarbie said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> Shoot though!! I was really hoping they had 120's! Oh well.


 
Horatio has the Pomice in the 120s.  They showed up on my doorstep today.


----------



## ntntgo

Thanks *Ayala*, my new enabler.  I have the Royal Blue Mauds coming in 2 sizes to choose from.  Looks like we'll be shoe twins again.


----------



## jeshika

So jealous, *Nat*! Looks like I'm going to have to sit this one out.  
Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks so much to *authentic *and *elise *for the lookbook and the pics of Paris (ooh I see the red patent pigalle of which I yearn -but looks to be 100 not 120  )


----------



## clothingguru

(im probably late on this) 
The CL website it Different!  Its like a Christmas door opening chocolate box!!!! So cute!
And it links you to the Buying site when you click on the shoe!
AND...it only lets you open the boxes numbering to today's date the 13th- So everyday is like a surprise!


----------



## Ayala

jeshika said:


> ARGH, d*mn my small feet!
> 
> Horatio only has the Royal Blue Maudissimas in a 36... Does anyone know if anyone else got them? I need a 35.5.



Oh no!  I vote grow your feet!



ntntgo said:


> Thanks *Ayala*, my new enabler.  I have the Royal Blue Mauds coming in 2 sizes to choose from.  Looks like we'll be shoe twins again.



Yay twins!  I know they will look amazing on you and at least I enable the relatively cheap ones!


----------



## Ayala

jeshika said:


> Beauty 100 Info
> 
> They are available in 3 colorways -
> 
> Beige with lilac heel
> Black with black heel
> Cognac with cognac heel
> 
> Motcomb Street and the Harvey Nichols Concession in the UK will be receiving the the Beige and Black and St. Honore is receiving the Cognac. I hope these helps the ladies looking for them!



Ty Jesh! I'm determined for us to be twins!

I can't decide which colorway to get though...the lilac heel sorta bugs me on the beige shoe, but at the same time the black/black doesn't seem "special" enough.  I think I would have loved a white heel on the black.  I'm terrified of dealing with St. Honore so I think I'm going to steer clear of Cognac (that and I think it's too fally).

What do you think?


----------



## ceseeber

the five minute countdown to the new Spring collection is on!


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> the five minute countdown to the new Spring collection is on!



poof! and again nothing......


----------



## ntntgo

I'm still unclear why those purple ostrich Pigalles are so prominantly displayed on the website, I've had a picture of them for months, long before they showed up on the website, and I still can't get them????  Why am I being tortured?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I can see that 10 hrs are remaining for the new collection !


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> poof! and again nothing......


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> I'm still unclear why those purple ostrich Pigalles are so prominantly displayed on the website, I've had a picture of them for months, long before they showed up on the website, and I still can't get them????  Why am I being tortured?



it's there to torture us *nat *:censor:


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> it's there to torture us *nat *:censor:


 
OK, I've had enough with those shoe staring me in the face every day.  I just emailed my contact in Paris and they either have to take them down or let me have them. (Who do I think I am?)


----------



## chloe speaks

i see that there is just 47 minutes left until the spring collection is on. does anyone know if we'll be able to buy online exactly then???


----------



## missgiannina

yay only 42 minutes


----------



## jeshika

Ayala said:


> Oh no!  I vote grow your feet!



I'm checking to see if anyone in Europe got them. I might go in sometime this week to check the Sz 36 out but I'm 99% sure they are going to be too big. And given how low these babies are I don't know if i can pad them 



Ayala said:


> Ty Jesh! I'm determined for us to be twins!
> 
> I can't decide which colorway to get though...the lilac heel sorta bugs me on the beige shoe, but at the same time the black/black doesn't seem "special" enough.  I think I would have loved a white heel on the black.  I'm terrified of dealing with St. Honore so I think I'm going to steer clear of Cognac (that and I think it's too fally).
> 
> What do you think?



I quite like the beige... even with the lilac heel... the contrast between the white bow and beige leather is TDF  I am waitlisting for both the beige and the black. You've seen my collection thread, i don't do well with choices... i just end up buying all the colors.  (which can get very expensive with CLs)

Why don't you wait for Saks to get them in? I think they are still ordering the Beauty 100 in beige/lilac according to *Nat*.


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> OK, I've had enough with those shoe staring me in the face every day. I just emailed my contact in Paris and they either have to take them down or let me have them. (Who do I think I am?)


 
They are gorgeous! Hope you can get them!

23 min. 26 sec.


----------



## ntntgo

Saks is ordering the beige/lilac, which I happen to like.  And, I think they might be getting the black.  I'm going to get them from whoever gets them first Saks or JJR.  They'll be cheaper at JJR.


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> 23 min. 26 sec.


 
Ok, this countdown...what exactly is this going to do for me?  We all know what's in the spring/summer collection.  Am I going to get those purple ostrich Pigalles???? Is that what it means????  

*Carlinha*-are we setting ourselves up for another big letdown here?


----------



## missgiannina

1 minute


----------



## indypup

I see nothing.


----------



## missgiannina

what's the purpose of a countdown when there is not going to be anything when the countdown reaches 0


----------



## jenayb




----------



## karwood

Maybe they will reset the countdown for another 15 more days and the third time will be a charm.


----------



## indypup

Guys-- CLICK on the boxes.

Edit: not that it matters... we've already seen all of these.

Also, I am dumb.  This was posted before. ush:


----------



## karwood

indypup said:


> Guys-- CLICK on the boxes.
> 
> Edit: not that it matters... we've already seen all of these.



We have been, since Dec.1st.


----------



## indypup

Kar, see my edit.  I'm dumb!


----------



## calisurf

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Maggies on NM website are the 140 or 160? I asked them and got conflicting answers...:weird:
> 
> Thanks!



OMG. They are 160!!!


----------



## karwood

calisurf said:


> OMG. They are 160!!!



Did you receive your Maggie from NM?


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> OMG. They are 160!!!



:weird:

Everyone I have talked to at NM said they're 140. 

They're actually sending out 160??


----------



## calisurf

Yup. Just opened them!  Will post pics soon.


----------



## jenayb

Wow! Interesting!


----------



## ntntgo

I talked to NM online and they said that they were the 140mm also. Hmmmm.....


----------



## *MJ*

calisurf said:


> OMG. They are 160!!!



What?? really?? Thanks for the info Cali!!!


----------



## karwood

Maybe the ones sold  online are only 160s and the ones sold in-store will be 140s. Maybe that is why all the SAs are saying they are 140s.


----------



## heatherB

About the so-called debut of the spring collection...WTF  

This is just mean....


----------



## calisurf

They are snugged than the 140s


----------



## *MJ*

So are the 160's working for you Cali? How about a pic?


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Maybe the ones sold online are only 160s and the ones sold in-store will be 140s. Maybe that is why all the SAs are saying they are 140s.


 
I didn't think NM was getting the New Maggie in stores. I didn't see it in the look book ...


----------



## soda-pop

On Red Sole Blog I found what looks like Lace Biancas! Does anyone have any information on these? I hope this is included in the Spring 2011 collection!!

Shoes:
http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/RedSoleBlog/SS 2011/christianlouboutinrendawtmk.jpg

Post:
http://redsoleblog.com/2010/11/21/20101120.aspx


----------



## karwood

soda-pop said:


> On Red Sole Blog I found what looks like Lace Biancas! Does anyone have any information on these? I hope this is included in the Spring 2011 collection!!
> 
> Shoes:
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/RedSoleBlog/SS 2011/christianlouboutinrendawtmk.jpg
> 
> Post:
> http://redsoleblog.com/2010/11/21/20101120.aspx



This style is called *Daffodile* and it is part of the S/S 2011 collection.


----------



## soda-pop

Thank you so much! I'll start on my quest for them.


----------



## calisurf

Sorry!  When I went to lunch, I snagged them out of Shipping/Receiving and then ran to my car to look!  Tried them on in my car, so no modeling shots yet - just a pic of the box.  

Gonna have to figure out sizing.  Ordered TTS, seem a little more snug than the 37.5 / 140 Maggies, but also hard to tell trying them on in the car!  I also ordered the 37 and 38, just in case.  So hopefully those come soon - was not expecting them until after the new year!


----------



## moshi_moshi

might be a stupid question but i noticed in the new CLs thread that one of the new shoes is cobra skin....

have they ever offered this kind of snakeskin before?  i'm curious as to how/if cobra is different from other exotic skins available now....


----------



## RedBottomLover

I emailed the online boutique to find out what was going on with the countdown and this is the response I got:


"Hello Runeda,
*
The collection should be up shortly! We are having a few technical difficulties in Paris but we assure you that you will be able to view the new beautiful collection very soon J We apologize for the wait."


----------



## soda-pop

After some digging through TFP I found this: 



BellaShoes said:


> *Stardust 160mm $4295
> *



Beautiful shoe!!  Unfortunately it is beyond what I can afford right now.


----------



## ntntgo

calisurf said:


> Sorry! When I went to lunch, I snagged them out of Shipping/Receiving and then ran to my car to look! Tried them on in my car, so no modeling shots yet - just a pic of the box.
> 
> Gonna have to figure out sizing. Ordered TTS, seem a little more snug than the 37.5 / 140 Maggies, but also hard to tell trying them on in the car! I also ordered the 37 and 38, just in case. So hopefully those come soon - was not expecting them until after the new year!


 
*Cali*-I think you got lucky.  The NM website clearly says that they shoe has a 5.5" heel, which is the 140mm.  I'd take them and run because my friend ordered them off of NM online and got the 140s in the mail today.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *Cali*-I think you got lucky.  The NM website clearly says that they shoe has a 5.5" heel, which is the 140mm.  I'd take them and run because my friend ordered them off of NM online and got the 140s in the mail today.



How odd! I wonder if it depends on when you pre-ordered... 

*Cali* mentioned that she ordered two other sizes; I am curious to see what heel height they show up as!


----------



## karwood

soda-pop said:


> After some digging through TFP I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shoe!!  Unfortunately it is beyond what I can afford right now.



Yikes! Did not realize they are so expensive. I can see the strass Daffodile costing over $4K, but not these. As I recall, the LC Comet were about $2500. It just seems the difference in price is bit too excessive.


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> How odd! I wonder if it depends on when you pre-ordered...
> 
> *Cali* mentioned that she ordered two other sizes; I am curious to see what heel height they show up as!



The 38 comes on Friday!!!  *JUST* got the shipping notice...  So we shall see


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> The 38 comes on Friday!!!  *JUST* got the shipping notice...  So we shall see



Very curious to see!!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Me too!


----------



## calisurf

I'll be opening from the car again!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> ^^Me too!



Are you going to have anything to show us soon, as well? 



calisurf said:


> I'll be opening from the car again!



Good enough for me!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Still no spring collection!!


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> Saks is ordering the beige/lilac, which I happen to like.  And, I think they might be getting the black.  I'm going to get them from whoever gets them first Saks or JJR.  They'll be cheaper at JJR.




JJR is getting the beige/lilas Beauté ??? 
when ?? how much ??


----------



## ceseeber

still not spring collection on the website, but the countdown to the fall/winter 2011 collection is posted


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> still not spring collection on the website, but the countdown to the fall/winter 2011 collection is posted


 
:weird:


----------



## roussel

I desperately want something in cobra...


----------



## calisurf

Ok comparison shots...it doesn't measure 160, more like 145...so either box is wrong or :wondering   (and I am going TTS)  38s still coming on Friday from NM  

Maggie 140 / Maggie (NM 160)






Lady Peep 150 / Maggie (NM 160)





Jem 150 / Maggie (NM 160)





Fronts





Ruler - mark by heel is 5"


----------



## jenayb

^^ Wow. The comparison pic of the Jem vs Maggie really has me messed up; there is no way that that Maggie is a 160!


----------



## calisurf

I know - totally confusing! Maybe the box is mislabeled?


----------



## calisurf

SassySarah said:


> My maggies 140's arrived today, I literally had to chase down the UPS man as I had just missed him!  And earlier this week I got the 160's in pumice, but they are a bit large and still debating on whether to keep or let them go.  Here is a couple comparison photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 140's I went up a half size as recommended, I could have probably gone TTS and been ok.  For the 160's I went TTS and I should have gone down a half size.  So in my opinion, 140's run TTS to half size up, 160's half size down.



Here's Sassy's pics so they are together...


----------



## heatherB

There are a few more spring/summer styles up on the CL online boutique...


----------



## karwood

calisurf said:


> Ok comparison shots...it doesn't measure 160, more like 145...so either box is wrong or :wondering   (and I am going TTS)  38s still coming on Friday from NM



Those comparison pics are mind-boggling. I would suggest sending an email and those pics to the Chirstian Louboutin offices in Paris, maybe they can explain the obvious  discrepancy  seen in the pictures

A while back, I posted pics comparing the height of the heels of my Maggie 160 and Calypso 160. The heel were exact height. Granted, I purchased my Maggie at from CL boutique.


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> I desperately want something in cobra...



How about the toutenkaboucle in cobra?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/toutenkaboucle-cobra.html


----------



## carlinha

roussel said:


> I desperately want something in cobra...



BALOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roussel

Ya ya ya!! Ballota!!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> BALOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Excellent suggestion! The Ballota is uber-fierce!


----------



## heatherB

check out this snake: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iPGLmi4&ev19=1:6

Sorry, can't post a pic since it's actually a flash video..


----------



## roussel

The purple python is TDF! I wonder if it comes in other styles


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Those comparison pics are mind-boggling. I would suggest sending an email and those pics to the Chirstian Louboutin offices in Paris, maybe they can explain the obvious discrepancy seen in the pictures
> 
> A while back, I posted pics comparing the height of the heels of my Maggie 160 and Calypso 160. The heel were exact height. Granted, I purchased my Maggie at from CL boutique.


 
Hmm. Interesting. 

It is very possible that the shoe *calisurf* received is indeed the 140, per what NM advised customers would be receiving. That being said, numerous people have received shoes in the wrong box from NM - myself included. What's strange, however, is how NM would even have the Maggie 160 box if they were only to carry the 140, KWIM? 

*Cali*, did you try contacting NM?


----------



## SassySarah

calisurf said:


> Here's Sassy's pics so they are together...



Thanks Cali, I was just going to do that lol!


----------



## Miss_Q

heatherB said:


> check out this snake: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iPGLmi4&ev19=1:6
> 
> Sorry, can't post a pic since it's actually a flash video..


 

I am so in love with this shoe. I just don't know if I like the thin heel.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I love those too Miss_Q!


----------



## Miss_Q

How do the Elisa's run? Does the heel snap easily? This may have to replace my quest for Pollock Python Simples.


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies, not sure if i'm posting in the right thread if not mods please move 
...but...Can I ask you lovely CL ladies do the Rolandzip's come in 140 heel as well as 120? ...Oh and how do they run?

TIA


----------



## indypup

Just 120.  You can get the Biancazip, though!  Those are 140mm.


----------



## heychar

OOooh those sounds gorgeous, which UK shops sell those Biancazips?


----------



## heychar

Do the Biancazips come in black?


----------



## jenayb

The Biancazip isn't a new style; it actually went on sale this season at NM, among other stores I'd imagine...


----------



## heychar

Geesh im always 2000 and late when it comes to CLs...and so my search begins lol

Thanks for your replys ladies


----------



## jenayb

^ Hehe. 

Try Neimans... There still may be some floating around - and on sale, no less!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

roussel said:


> The purple python is TDF! I wonder if it comes in other styles



it does   Madison is getting the purple python in VP, Miami in VP and Bianca, I believe Horatio is getting Lady Peep sling and someone else in New Simple. I lot to choose from!! Im going to get the VP and Biance and see which one I like better. I think the Lady Peep will look amazing in this skin, too but it wont be as practical and I want this for every day.


----------



## savvysgirl

I've had a little look back and couldnt see anything but is there a pic of the Beauty in the all black colourway?


----------



## heatherB

Miss_Q said:


> How do the Elisa's run? Does the heel snap easily? This may have to replace my quest for Pollock Python Simples.


 
I have Elisas and, although I have only worn them a couple times, I don't worry about the heel. They feel secure to me. hth


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Does anyone know what styles the royal blue patent will come in? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

Ayala said:


> Oh no!  I vote grow your feet!



teeheee.... I found them!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

..


----------



## meltdown_ice

Ayala and Jeshika: Congrats,the RB suede on maudissimas are TDF. Love it!


----------



## Alice1979

lilwickitwitch said:


> Does anyone know what styles the royal blue patent will come in? Thanks!



So far, just the NP and Decollete.


----------



## soda-pop

heychar said:


> Geesh im always 2000 and late when it comes to CLs...and so my search begins lol
> 
> Thanks for your replys ladies



They had these in three colors (black, brown, purple) at my local Saks Fifth Ave too. Good luck!


----------



## roussel

*Magdalena* said:


> it does   Madison is getting the purple python in VP, Miami in VP and Bianca, I believe Horatio is getting Lady Peep sling and someone else in New Simple. I lot to choose from!! Im going to get the VP and Biance and see which one I like better. I think the Lady Peep will look amazing in this skin, too but it wont be as practical and I want this for every day.



Oooh thanks!  I want to see VPs and Bianca too.


----------



## jeshika

thanks melt! they aren't mine yet... completing the transaction tomorrow...

new on NAP - new declics in fuchsia... pretty
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81370


----------



## karwood

*Boulima 160 * available at BG.com $995

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...at=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> *Boulima 160 *available at BG.com $995
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...at=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208


 
^^^

I just got the Lucifer Bows in black They'll be waiting for me at Horatio when I'm in NYC after Xmas.  And I'm also waiting for the Lady Peep Batik, but those Boulimas are so tempting.  Carla was right, this season is driving me bonkers, but in a good way


----------



## SassySarah

Purple python or Batik???  Now that is the question!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, the boulima are fantastic!

Sassy, BATIK!!!


----------



## SassySarah

But... I am addicted to *purple*!  And it seems everyone is getting Batik now???


----------



## indypup

Go for the purple python. :ninja:


----------



## BijouBleu

I  these, I've never been much for Maggies so these seemed like a good compromise, BG is also doing free 3 day shipping (til tomorrow if you're planning on getting them) so these babies should be mine soon 



karwood said:


> *Boulima 160 * available at BG.com $995
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...at=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208


----------



## terrablanca

*lilwickitwitch*, in addition to the NP and Decollete, the following will be available in Royal Blue Patent

Pigalle 85, Prorata 90, Sexy 100, Simple 100, and New Simple 120 



Alice1979 said:


> So far, just the NP and Decollete.


----------



## taydev

karwood said:


> *Boulima 160 *available at BG.com $995
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...at=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208


 
 YEP! They're in my cart. But I'm NOT gonna buy


----------



## heatherB

The Spring Collection lookbook is FINALLY online!!! 
Warning: it is even harder to browse than the flying shoes from Fall/Winter.

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection


----------



## heatherB

the Fibbia is amazing!! 

What does everyone think of the Pik Pik? It's like an engine with scary spikes...


----------



## heatherB

OMG love the Loubibow clutch. I wish there were a way to post the pictures!


----------



## SassySarah

heatherB said:


> The Spring Collection lookbook is FINALLY online!!!
> Warning: it is even harder to browse than the flying shoes from Fall/Winter.
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection



Wow there is nothing that I feel I absolutely HAVE to have!  This should make my bank acct happy!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> Wow there is nothing that I feel I absolutely HAVE to have!  This should make my bank acct happy!


me too! lol I am like what is this ? we were waiting for this ? :lolots:


----------



## heatherB

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> me too! lol I am like what is this ? we were waiting for this ? :lolots:


 
I feel like people said this for the last collection too. These shoes have a funny way of becoming more and more appealing..


----------



## calisurf

^^ A little OT, but I just hate the flash interface -- kill flash already!!!


----------



## karwood

Very edited. Where is the rest of the spring collection? So many other styles are not shown.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## clothingguru

SassySarah said:


> Wow there is nothing that I feel I absolutely HAVE to have!  This should make my bank acct happy!



Me neither. Which is very good because i already want the 2 MBB's and the grenadine AD's and a couple others  Great news for my bank!


----------



## nillacobain

heatherB said:


> The Spring Collection lookbook is FINALLY online!!!
> Warning: *it is even harder to browse than the flying shoes from Fall/Winter.*
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection


 

 I agree!!!


I like the slingback version of the Engines, the Loubi Bow and the Yves clutches and the gingham flats so far.


----------



## compulsive

Nothing I like *whew. Although Msr. CL popping up from time to time while browsing kind of freaks me out lol.


----------



## yazziestarr

Im getting motion sick looking at it. I like the fibbia and the delico.


----------



## BijouBleu

heatherB said:


> The Spring Collection lookbook is FINALLY online!!!
> Warning: it is even harder to browse than the flying shoes from Fall/Winter.
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection


 

Wow that is insanely hard to navigate. 

The 3 Fibbia  Le sigh, I thought outside of the Pigalle Plato I was done for the season.


----------



## taydev

heatherB said:


> The Spring Collection lookbook is FINALLY online!!!
> Warning: it is even harder to browse than the flying shoes from Fall/Winter.
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection


 I agree with everyone else. the fibbia is the only one that really caught my eye


----------



## Theren

I swoon over the pik pik, the luxura, and the pampas boots.. Man o Man!


----------



## missgiannina

i went to nordstroms yesterday to check the spring 2011 lookbook and MBB is coming in black nappa


----------



## ntntgo

*Ayala-Jess*I got the Royal Blue Mauds finally.  I kept the bigger size and put a gel in.  Comfy.  
*Jess*, I see you found your size.  Yeah, triplets.


----------



## BellaShoes

holy crap, the fall countdown is on....


----------



## Dessye

Yay, the spring collection is finally up   But it's so hard to catch those shoes and click on them.  I love the 3 Fibbia and Luxura!  But where are the Boulimas?  Some great styles seem to be missing.


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala-Jess*I got the Royal Blue Mauds finally.  I kept the bigger size and put a gel in.  Comfy.
> *Jess*, I see you found your size.  Yeah, triplets.



YAY Triplets!!! *Nat*, where are your pictures?!?!

Yes, I found them in Paris at the Grenelle Boutique... the only 35.5!!! whoohooo!!!! I hope everything goes ok.... I'm dreading the customs charge!


----------



## CMP86

The only ones that I really like are the cottoneta and the sonietta.


----------



## carlinha

i'm nauseous looking at the new spring collection
:girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> i'm nauseous looking at the new spring collection
> :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## heatherB

carlinha said:


> i'm nauseous looking at the new spring collection
> :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


 
lol, *carlinha*! Nausea helps me make all my CL decisions. If I literally feel ill when I try a pair on I know I have to get them
 ....and then go sit somewhere to calm down.


----------



## pr1nc355

I don't know if this has already been written, as I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but I notice a few of you have MBBs on your wishlists.

Robertson and SCP are getting the beige.  SCP is getting the black and beige.  I heard from Robertson last weekend that they're expecting them to arrive in 3 weeks (so I guess about 2 1/2 weeks from today!).  The arrival dates are approximate, of course, but they've been pretty right on with past predictions.  If you're interested, I HIGHLY recommend you call NOW, as their lists are filling up quickly and may be full in a few sizes, especially in black.  I have particular SAs I work with and love, and if you want their names, I'd be happy to answer them in PMs.


----------



## Ayala

ntntgo said:


> *Ayala-Jess*I got the Royal Blue Mauds finally.  I kept the bigger size and put a gel in.  Comfy.
> *Jess*, I see you found your size.  Yeah, triplets.



Yay!

I'm happy you kept the bigger size because it makes me feel better about not exchanging the 39s for 38.5s.  Modeling Pics from you both!


----------



## label24

totally agree the vast majority are very very very ugly


----------



## taydev

The funny thing is (in my case) I hardly ever like the new collections when I first see them, with the exception of a couple here and there. THEN I see them WORN and it's all over. For me, sometimes it makes a difference of just seeing a pic of the shoe, and then seeing them on someone, although some CL's do hold their own without being modelled.


----------



## jenayb

taydev said:


> The funny thing is (in my case) I hardly ever like the new collections when I first see them, with the exception of a couple here and there. THEN I see them WORN and it's all over. For me, sometimes it makes a difference of just seeing a pic of the shoe, and then seeing them on someone, although some CL's do hold their own without being modelled.



So very true! I can't even count the number of times I've looked at a shoe and thought... Ew. Then I see the shoe worn and think..... Ooh!


----------



## jeshika

Ayala said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'm happy you kept the bigger size because it makes me feel better about not exchanging the 39s for 38.5s.  Modeling Pics from you both!



Well... keep your fingers crossed for me that grenelle will confirm receipt of $$ tomorrow and ship them out early next week and hopefully we'll have modeling pictures shortly thereafter! 

i can't wait to wear them with my black leggings... the pop of color is going to be


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I was hoping for it in the new simple! =] Now the question is...where can I find it!? 



terrablanca said:


> *lilwickitwitch*, in addition to the NP and Decollete, the following will be available in Royal Blue Patent
> 
> Pigalle 85, Prorata 90, Sexy 100, Simple 100, and New Simple 120


----------



## PetitColibri

Someone can confirm if JJR is getting the beige/lilac Beauté ??? 
when ?? how much ??


does someone know who will be getting the 3 fibbia in beige ? any boutique in France or Europe ?

TIA !


----------



## sophinette007

I like the Sexy and the Nude Pik Pik


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> I like the Sexy and the Nude Pik Pik



 the Sexy too... that toe clevage! 

Pik pik is kind of scary, not going to lie.


----------



## erinmiyu

i love the pik pik! it kind of makes me want to add spikes to my she's back.


----------



## Theren

Erin thats why Im diy'ing a "very mix/Potpourri" on my Vp's.. The pigallis made me fall in love, but honestly I just dont have $3,000+ to spend on shoes right now.


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohh i like the une plume...but i wonder if they'll come in more colors....


----------



## heatherB

^ the Une Plume slingback comes in nude patent and black patent (Barneys.com has) and the closed back comes in black patent and frambois patent. Those are the only ones I know of yet. I'd like it if the closed back came in nude. Does anyone have intel on this?


----------



## moshi_moshi

heatherB said:


> ^ the Une Plume slingback comes in nude patent and black patent (Barneys.com has) and the closed back comes in black patent and frambois patent. Those are the only ones I know of yet. I'd like it if the closed back came in nude. Does anyone have intel on this?


 
thanks *heather*!

i only like the closed back since my feet just don't agree with slingbacks....

i love the idea of the framboise patent.... but ITA on nude... it would be a great summer shoe!


----------



## jeshika

Royal Blue Suede Une Plume Slingback, Available at Hirshleifers, smallest size is a 36.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, anyone know if the Boulima is coming in *140* ?


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> Royal Blue Suede Une Plume Slingback, Available at Hirshleifers, smallest size is a 36.


OOO, pretty! Thanks *Jeshika*! Also, want to add Bergdorf's has brown leather:


----------



## karwood

BijouBleu said:


> I  these, I've never been much for Maggies so these seemed like a good compromise, BG is also doing free 3 day shipping (til tomorrow if you're planning on getting them) so these babies should be mine soon



All orders for the Boulima are being processed and shipped from BG departmentt. stores, not from the online warehouse. Therefore, shipping will take longer than  estimated when order is submitted online.

To Canadian residents, since they are processing and shipping from the dept. stores, shipping to Canada is not available.


----------



## heatherB

^ 
Wow, *Karwood*! You are a wealth of CL knowledge.


----------



## lkrp123

I  *Delico* & *Devalavi*!! The *Atalanta* would be prettier with a higher heel, I think. 

*Pik Pik* looks insane!!! Too scary for my poor toes!

As for the rest, I can't handle the flash anymore!!


----------



## authenticplease

So I stopped by Saks ATL to pickup a Christmas gift and visit with Jonathan(my kids get out of school today and don't go back til Jan 7!)  When what do I see coming my way.....






Spring/cruise 2011 stock.....just arriving!!






The two handsome guys were nice enough to stop and let me take a photo!  I am certain they thought I was crazy......hehehehe!;P

Jonathan even jokingly asked if I wanted to stay and open boxes......I seriously thought about it!  But he as been sending me photos of the new styles as things are unpacked.....I will post them in the New CL Reference thread.


----------



## calisurf

^Ha!  So awesome!  I would have totally dug in!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*seductive* Boulima will only be available in 160


----------



## regeens

*Authenticplease*, those photos are hilarious!!! You should've stayed to unpack them. Geez Louise, I would've stayed with you. The crazy things we do for shoes!


----------



## alyssa08

*authentic*, LOVE IT! how cute!


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> YAY Triplets!!! *Nat*, where are your pictures?!?!
> 
> Yes, I found them in Paris at the Grenelle Boutique... the only 35.5!!! whoohooo!!!! I hope everything goes ok.... I'm dreading the customs charge!


 
Dad's back in the hospital.  Will get to modeling pics soon. Promise.  Maybe you'll have yours and we can do ours together.
Thanks *Ayala* for putting them in front of me.  Enabler.  But, I did take everyone's advice and both Lucifer Bows went back.  Just so disappointed after I wanted them so badly then got them.  Bleh...


----------



## NANI1972

Nat- Sorry to hear you Dad is in the hospital. My mom is in the hospital as well. It's hard when these things happen around the holidays. Hope he gets better soon.
Too bad the Lucifers didn't work out for you, I tried them on one foot the night of the Miami signing and was like "Ooh these don't feel so great" And I was second guessing myself ever since. So I guess I made the right decision. The toe box is sooooo small on them.


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Dad's back in the hospital.  Will get to modeling pics soon. Promise.  Maybe you'll have yours and we can do ours together.
> Thanks *Ayala* for putting them in front of me.  Enabler.  But, I did take everyone's advice and both Lucifer Bows went back.  Just so disappointed after I wanted them so badly then got them.  Bleh...



So sorry to hear that *Nat*... Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## rdgldy

*Nat,* I'm so sorry.  I hope everything works out for your dad.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

RedBottomLover said:


> *seductive* Boulima will only be available in 160



Thank you


----------



## clothingguru

*Authentic* and* Alice* thank you for the Pictures in the New CL's thread!!!!

*Nanny & Nat*: So sorry to hear about that. I really hope that your family members get better soon.


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> *Authentic* and* Alice* thank you for the Pictures in the New CL's thread!!!!
> 
> *Nanny & Nat*: So sorry to hear about that. I really hope that your family members get better soon.


 
Yes, definitely hope your family members recover quickly.


----------



## erinmiyu

hope your family members recover soon, *nat* & *nani*!

*authentic*, those pictures are hilarious!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nat & Nani, I'm so sorry to hear about your parents. My Mom went into the hospital right after she got home from their 2 week visit here. She has an aortic aneursym, but she's not strong enough to operate, so they changed her meds and sent her home.


----------



## nillacobain

jeshika said:


> YAY Triplets!!! *Nat*, where are your pictures?!?!
> 
> Yes, I found them in Paris at the Grenelle Boutique... the only 35.5!!! whoohooo!!!! I hope everything goes ok.... I'm dreading the customs charge!


 
Are you talking about EB suede Maudissima? How much they were in Paris (if I may ask)? TIA


----------



## MadameElle

*Nat, Nani* - I hope your loved ones feel better soon.

*Batty *- sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope the change in her meds will keep her aneurysm stable.


----------



## BijouBleu

*Nani*, *Nat* & *Batty* - Sorry to hear about your respective parents, I hope they get better soon. 

*Karwood* - Bummer about the delayed shipping. Was hoping to order these after I got the Boulima. I have no glitter in my collection, CL or otherwise! Self control is highly over-rated


----------



## jeshika

nillacobain said:


> Are you talking about EB suede Maudissima? How much they were in Paris (if I may ask)? TIA



Hi *nilla*, yes, the Royal Blue Maudissimas that Ayala got from Horatio. they were 425 Euros including VAT, 355.35 Euro excluding tax. I got them from the Grenelle Boutique. I hope that helps!


----------



## calisurf

I don't know if I should post this here, but I am returning 37.5 and 38 black Maggies to NM today.  PM me by 11 PST and include your cell if you want me to hold for you.


----------



## karwood

*Nani* and *Nat,* sorry about your love ones. I hope they recover very soon.



calisurf said:


> I don't know if I should post this here, but I am returning 37.5 and 38 black Maggies to NM today.  PM me by 11 PST and include your cell if you want me to hold for you.



Was the second pair you received from NM 160 or 140?


----------



## karwood

*Royal Blue Patent Leather Lady Peep*:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/lady-peep-150mm.html


----------



## nillacobain

jeshika said:


> Hi *nilla*, yes, the Royal Blue Maudissimas that Ayala got from Horatio. they were 425 Euros including VAT, 355.35 Euro excluding tax. I got them from the Grenelle Boutique. I hope that helps!


 

Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Was the second pair you received from NM 160 or 140?



Yes, I am curious to know as well...


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> Nat- Sorry to hear you Dad is in the hospital. My mom is in the hospital as well. It's hard when these things happen around the holidays. Hope he gets better soon.
> Too bad the Lucifers didn't work out for you, I tried them on one foot the night of the Miami signing and was like "Ooh these don't feel so great" And I was second guessing myself ever since. So I guess I made the right decision. The toe box is sooooo small on them.


 
Really sorry to hear about your mom.  Will keep her in my prayers.  

Love your new additions.  Not that anything can make you feel better when someone you love is ill but, new shoes and bags help a little.


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> Really sorry to hear about your mom. Will keep her in my prayers.
> 
> Love your new additions. Not that anything can make you feel better when someone you love is ill but, new shoes and bags help a little.


 

Aww, thanks so much! She's out now, had a pacemaker put in so hopefully she'll feel better now.
I'll keep you and yours in my prayers as well. xoxoxo


----------



## ntntgo

Just curious if anyone else has returned their Lucifer Bows or am I the only one out there that set myself up for a huge letdown?


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Just curious if anyone else has returned their Lucifer Bows or am I the only one out there that set myself up for a huge letdown?



You didn't end up liking them?

Also, my prayers are with your daddy and *Nani*'s mum.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Nat* and *Nani* - I hope your loved ones get better soon.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> You didn't end up liking them?
> 
> Also, my prayers are with your daddy and *Nani*'s mum.


 
Thanks *Jena*
No. I was so disappointed in them.  I stalked poor Bessy about both colors and got the black first then the pomice a few days later.  I kept trying to convince myself that I loved them.  UGH! Not only are they the most uncomfortable shoes (and yes, I wear Pigalle 120s all day long) but, they just look cheap.  The pomice is a different color than the Maggie pomice.  It's the same washed out color that the MBB is and it's horrible.
The fit is just aweful.  I went with the larger size and put a gel pad in the front, thinking that it would be more comfortable since I was in between sizes.  Normally, that's what I do with my Pigalles and that's why I can wear the 120s all day and they are so comfy.
I was just curious about other people who actually got them.  I've heard a lot of people say that once they tried them on, they were disappointed and passed but I was wondering about people that acutally had them sent to them from the boutiques.  If anyone actually returned them and didn't keep them.
I know *Nerdy* got them at BG right when they came out and they look fanstastic on her.  But she's the only other person that I know who actually has them.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Thanks *Jena*
> No. I was so disappointed in them.  I stalked poor Bessy about both colors and got the black first then the pomice a few days later.  I kept trying to convince myself that I loved them.  UGH! Not only are they the most uncomfortable shoes (and yes, I wear Pigalle 120s all day long) but, they just look cheap.  The pomice is a different color than the Maggie pomice.  It's the same washed out color that the MBB is and it's horrible.
> The fit is just aweful.  I went with the larger size and put a gel pad in the front, thinking that it would be more comfortable since I was in between sizes.  Normally, that's what I do with my Pigalles and that's why I can wear the 120s all day and they are so comfy.
> I was just curious about other people who actually got them.  I've heard a lot of people say that once they tried them on, they were disappointed and passed but I was wondering about people that acutally had them sent to them from the boutiques.  If anyone actually returned them and didn't keep them.
> I know *Nerdy* got them at BG right when they came out and they look fanstastic on her.  But she's the only other person that I know who actually has them.



Really! Wow, I am surprised! I am sorry to hear that they did not work out for you. I wonder why they are more uncomfortable than all other Pigalle 120s...


----------



## BijouBleu

ntntgo said:


> Thanks *Jena*
> No. I was so disappointed in them.  I stalked poor Bessy about both colors and got the black first then the pomice a few days later.  I kept trying to convince myself that I loved them.  UGH! Not only are they the most uncomfortable shoes (and yes, I wear Pigalle 120s all day long) but, they just look cheap.  The pomice is a different color than the Maggie pomice.  It's the same washed out color that the MBB is and it's horrible.
> The fit is just aweful.  I went with the larger size and put a gel pad in the front, thinking that it would be more comfortable since I was in between sizes.  Normally, that's what I do with my Pigalles and that's why I can wear the 120s all day and they are so comfy.
> I was just curious about other people who actually got them.  I've heard a lot of people say that once they tried them on, they were disappointed and passed but I was wondering about people that acutally had them sent to them from the boutiques.  If anyone actually returned them and didn't keep them.
> I know *Nerdy* got them at BG right when they came out and they look fanstastic on her.  But she's the only other person that I know who actually has them.



I actually got the Lucifer Bows in Black from the online boutique, thought they were ah-mazing from the photos, but once I got them, the cut was completely wrong on my foot. Then somehow (on my foot anyway) the spikes down the sides made my feet look horribly wide, the front was cut weird, the side was cut really low and the side of my foot seemed to hang off the shoe (surprising since I have narrow feet) and I just gave up on them. I'm willing to try them on again if they ever come in patent, but for now, huge let down. Sent them back a day later, I knew they would never work.


----------



## calisurf

^ The second pair from NM was also marked 160 but same measurement as before (145).  I ended up returning all of them because they just were "meh" for me, and they are not as comfortable for me as the Maggie Suede version.  I also bought the LB, which I kinda love.  

Nat - sending thoughts and prayers for you and your family...


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> ^ The second pair from NM was also marked 160 but same measurement as before (145). I ended up returning all of them because they just were "meh" for me, and they are not as comfortable for me as the Maggie Suede version. I also bought the LB, which I kinda love.
> 
> Nat - sending thoughts and prayers for you and your family...


 
You ended up not keeping any of the Maggies?! Wow! That really seems to be a trend with the new Maggie; I see a ton of ladies returning/selling them...


----------



## sophinette007

I love my Black Maggie 140 but I sized up 0,5. from my TTS. I think the cut is narrower than the old version. I found them lovely and comfy!



jenaywins said:


> You ended up not keeping any of the Maggies?! Wow! That really seems to be a trend with the new Maggie; I see a ton of ladies returning/selling them...


----------



## calisurf

^ ^^  Yes I sized up to the 38, and I could have gotten through it, but I just was not that in love with them, I was struggling with the black/black not really grabbing me.  But it's a great classic shoe...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I definitely LOVE the nude pik pik & the black Fibbia!!


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> ^ ^^ Yes I sized up to the 38, and I could have gotten through it, but I just was not that in love with them, I was struggling with the black/black not really grabbing me. But it's a great classic shoe...


 
I think that the pumice is pretty, but I'd just end up getting them dirty.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Does anyone know if any of the boutiques or stores will be getting the black MBB again?


----------



## jenayb

^^ I feel like this was posted not too long ago and that a couple locations were indeed getting that shoe..  

Hopefully someone can chime in!


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> I think that the pumice is pretty, but I'd just end up getting them dirty.



Totally -- so funny, with clothes, I almost never buy white, because I say "white is disposable."


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> Totally -- so funny, with clothes, I almost never buy white, because I say "white is disposable."


 
White = a guaranteed spill. Every time.


----------



## RedBottomLover

missgiannina said:


> i went to nordstroms yesterday to check the spring 2011 lookbook and MBB is coming in black nappa


*jenay* you're right, i found the post. 

and an FYI to everyone else wondering, i just talked to a designer specialist at Nordstrom and they did not order the Black Nappa MBB again. :cry:


----------



## ceseeber

jenaywins said:


> I think that the pumice is pretty, but I'd just end up getting them dirty.


 
i would get them dirty too. In all honesty whe I was at the Dallas Boutique two weeks ago the pumice Maggies that were on display had scuff marks on the suede.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> *jenay* you're right, i found the post.


 




ceseeber said:


> i would get them dirty too. In all honesty whe I was at the Dallas Boutique two weeks ago the pumice Maggies that were on display had scuff marks on the suede.


 
Really? Gross. I hope they don't sell them like that. It's a shame, because that colour is soooooo pretty.


----------



## Alice1979

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone know if any of the boutiques or stores will be getting the black MBB again?


 
Did you check the newly opened boutique in Australia? Also I've read somewhere that Dallas boutique (or maybe Madison) is supposed to receive a shipment for their spring collection. It's worth it to make some calls.


----------



## ceseeber

Alice1979 said:


> Did you check the newly opened boutique in Australia? Also I've read somewhere that Dallas boutique (or maybe Madison) is supposed to receive a shipment for their spring collection. It's worth it to make some calls.


 

yep, that's correct the Dallas boutique does have the black yolandas spike


----------



## kimberang

karwood said:


> *Royal Blue Patent Leather Lady Peep*:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/louboutin-news/lady-peep-150mm.html



I am SOOOO getting these. They look so bright. So happy! My BF would love them!


----------



## clothingguru

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone know if any of the boutiques or stores will be getting the black MBB again?



Miami


----------



## yazziestarr

are the MBBs still coming in blue suede? was it royal blue? anyone have any info on these?Thanks 

Also went to nordstroms and their book said they were getting both Magos in 140mm. I had thought they were only 160s.



RedBottomLover said:


> and an FYI to everyone else wondering, i just talked to a designer specialist at Nordstrom and they did not order the Black Nappa MBB again. :cry:


 
oh boo I just talked to my SA about them. I knew my store wasn't getting them but he was going to look for them when they came out.

I believe Barneys is getting them again though.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Barneys better step their game up for this collection. Everything they got in with the exception of a *few* styles was meh over the summer/fall.


----------



## indypup

I believe the online boutique is getting MBB's.  I know there's a waiting list for the black suede, but I don't know about the nappa.


----------



## RedBottomLover

I've gotten on the waitlist at Horatio for the black MBB. All is right with the world now. Hehe


----------



## missgiannina

RedBottomLover said:


> *jenay* you're right, i found the post.
> 
> and an FYI to everyone else wondering, i just talked to a designer specialist at Nordstrom and they did not order the Black Nappa MBB again. :cry:



i placed my pre order for them ...i was called when the spring book came in and i went to the store and saw them in the book ..the picture was the beige MBB but the description said black nappa ,if you have a nordstroms near you i suggest you stop by and check the spring 2011 lookbook, sometimes they dont know what people are talking about over the phone.


----------



## RedBottomLover

missgiannina said:


> i placed my pre order for them ...i was called when the spring book came in and i went to the store and saw them in the book ..the picture was the beige MBB but the description said black nappa ,if you have a nordstroms near you i suggest you stop by and check the spring 2011 lookbook, sometimes they dont know what people are talking about over the phone.


My local Nordstrom doesn't have the look book. But she called around to the stores that carry CL and they all told her that the black nappa wasn't being ordered.


----------



## missgiannina

can you call the paramus nj nordstrom? maybe you can ask someone to read the colors next to the mbb picture


----------



## Minamiz

I'm at a crossroads...which do u guys think is nicer the nappa or suede for MBB?


----------



## gymangel812

Minamiz said:


> I'm at a crossroads...which do u guys think is nicer the nappa or suede for MBB?



Nappa. Its so buttery and soft! Plus it doesnt scuff and get as dirty as suede.


----------



## carlinha

*minamiz*, NAPPA for sure!!!   good luck hun!!!


----------



## heatherB

^I ultimately decided the nappa MBB, although gorgeous, was a little "too much"/too edgy for me. I think the suede would have a softer look. I'd love to see it IRL.


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> I actually got the Lucifer Bows in Black from the online boutique, thought they were ah-mazing from the photos, but once I got them, the cut was completely wrong on my foot. Then somehow (on my foot anyway) the spikes down the sides made my feet look horribly wide, the front was cut weird, the side was cut really low and the side of my foot seemed to hang off the shoe (surprising since I have narrow feet) and I just gave up on them. I'm willing to try them on again if they ever come in patent, but for now, huge let down. Sent them back a day later, I knew they would never work.


 
Oh boy, this is making me nervous.  I dove right in despite some reservations and bought a pair from Horatio and by the time I pick them up from the Boutique at the end of the month, it will be too late to return them...  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they look good on me, otherwise, I'll have to cut a toe off


----------



## yazziestarr

missgiannina said:


> can you call the paramus nj nordstrom? maybe you can ask someone to read the colors next to the mbb picture



I looked at the spring book today at paramus, it said black nappa but that particular store is not getting them according to my SA there. I don't think there were many stores listed as getting them and I didn't think to make sure to check if the company was still getting them ush:.


----------



## missgiannina

yazziestarr said:


> I looked at the spring book today at paramus, it said black nappa but that particular store is not getting them according to my SA there. I don't think there were many stores listed as getting them and I didn't think to make sure to check if the company was still getting them ush:.



i will have to call my SA to make sure...i dont want to get my hopes up for nothing...if you dont mind me asking who is your SA?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi does anyone happen to know how much the python Roccia Biancas are going for at the boutiques? I tried searching but couldn't find anything. Thank you


----------



## RedBottomLover

Does anyone have the email for the Australia boutique?


----------



## karwood

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi does anyone happen to know how much the python Roccia Biancas are going for at the boutiques? I tried searching but couldn't find anything. Thank you



As I recall, I think the price was somewhere around $1350-1375. Aren't those the ones you purchased from Miami?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

karwood said:


> As I recall, I think the price was somewhere around $1350-1375. Aren't those the ones you purchased from Miami?




yes but they never sent me a receipt. I sent an email but haven't heard back yet. Thanks Karwood that helps me out alot


----------



## Minamiz

gymangel812 said:


> Nappa. Its so buttery and soft! Plus it doesnt scuff and get as dirty as suede.


ITA...true about the scuff/dirt issue.


carlinha said:


> *minamiz*, NAPPA for sure!!!   good luck hun!!!


Shucks C thanks!  Think I'll try TTS...


heatherB said:


> ^I ultimately decided the nappa MBB, although gorgeous, was a little "too much"/too edgy for me. I think the suede would have a softer look. I'd love to see it IRL.


I do love suede and that velvety dark look it has but I think nappa will hold up better considering I have kids and one of them wiped their nose on my shirt the other day lol!

Don't laugh but I walked by the Steve Madden store and saw his horrid copy.  It made me want them (CLs) all the more.  The bows on the SM were too small for the shoe all disproportionate design issues there.


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> Oh boy, this is making me nervous.  I dove right in despite some reservations and bought a pair from Horatio and by the time I pick them up from the Boutique at the end of the month, it will be too late to return them...  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they look good on me, otherwise, I'll have to cut a toe off



I might just be my foot! I fell in love with it because it looked fantastic on *nerdybirdy* so I'm sure they'll work for you


----------



## guccigal07

some spring photos!


----------



## calisurf

^^^ awesome!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I was in NM today and was *this close* to buying the Toutenfhdi%#%#afhea$^#nfeopfhd. 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## yazziestarr

missgiannina said:


> i will have to call my SA to make sure...i dont want to get my hopes up for nothing...if you dont mind me asking who is your SA?


Girsh (girsch?) lol sorry I dont know how to spell it .


----------



## heatherB

love the Une Plumes* guccigal*!


----------



## regeens

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone have the email for the Australia boutique?


 
No email yet *RedBottomLover* but number is +61 2 82030902 if you want to call.  Ask for Rajja. If he's not there, Ash or Elana are both great. Photos of some of what's available in the boutique are in the Australia thread. Happy shopping!


----------



## RedBottomLover

regeens said:


> No email yet *RedBottomLover* but number is +61 2 82030902 if you want to call.  Ask for Rajja. If he's not there, Ash or Elana are both great. Photos of some of what's available in the boutique are in the Australia thread. Happy shopping!


Thanks *regeens*. Do you have the link for the Australia thread?


----------



## jeshika

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks *regeens*. Do you have the link for the Australia thread?



Not *Regeens* but that's in the loub shopping thread.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> Not *Regeens* but that's in the loub shopping thread.


I searched for it and I couldn't find it.


----------



## bling*lover

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone have the email for the Australia boutique?


 
EDIT: Info already posted!


----------



## LavenderIce

RedBottomLover said:


> I searched for it and I couldn't find it.




http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/the-australian-cls-lovers-club-544367-35.html


----------



## regeens

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks *regeens*. Do you have the link for the Australia thread?


 
Thanks *jesh and bling*, and thanks for posting the link *lav*. Here's a partial list of what's in the boutique courtesy of *lilmissb*

Yolanda spikes - black with the gunmetal (not silver) spikes
New Simple - black, purple
Egoutina - black spikes
VP - purple, red, black, nude, black nappa/red tip, gold metallic nappa
Simple - nude, framboise, blue, black, 
Lady Peep - nude, framboise, black, 
Lady Peep with MJ strap - nude, black, 
NP - mini multi glitter/gold speccio
Lucifer Bow - black
Miss America - gold heel
MBB - black nappa
Dorepi 100 - leopard
MBP 120 - leopard
Rosella - mini multi glitter
Ballerina - woodstock brown
Maudissima - nude
Lady Sling - black, framboise
Ecotrash
Loubout - black nappa/antique silver buttons
Fred - denim
Rollerboy spike - denim
Amber - mini multi glitter
Canon - black/gold
Une Plume


----------



## stefvilla

Ohhh I love love love love the brown wedges!!


----------



## jeshika

regeens said:


> Thanks *jesh and bling*, and thanks for posting the link *lav*. Here's a partial list of what's in the boutique courtesy of *lilmissb*
> 
> 
> MBP 120 - leopard



 leopard 120 MBPs?! Should i?!?!


----------



## jeshika

i ordered the beige nappa declics from the online CL boutique today... i had almost forgotten how comfy the declics are!  unfortunately the color is not for me... i guess this rules out the MBBs in beige! (**phew** says my wallet) But here are some pictures before i return them to the store...


----------



## jeshika

And if anyone is interested... here are some comparison picture between the original declics and the new declic... the toebox feels slightly roomier but I did not size down in the new declic.

Beige are the new declics and peacock are the original declics. Both are 35.5s


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> I might just be my foot! I fell in love with it because it looked fantastic on *nerdybirdy* so I'm sure they'll work for you



Thanks, I hope you're right! 

ITA that they look fantastic on Nerdy - that's what put me over the edge and so I decided to get them.  Well, if I can't walk in them then at least I have them as a collector's item


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika:* They are so pretty!!!! Sad that they dont work for you


----------



## regeens

jeshika said:


> leopard 120 MBPs?! Should i?!?!


 
It's beautiful. I didn't realize how luscious the leopard was until I saw it IRL. I tried them on and took it half size up my TTS. It is ridiculously comfortable. As of 5 hours ago (when I was at the boutique), they still have the full run of sizes. It's A$1,295 which is probably more expensive than the price in Europe. The manager's name is Rajja (the good SAs are Elana and Ash) and the number there is +63 2 8203 0902. Happy shopping!


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> It's beautiful. I didn't realize how luscious the leopard was until I saw it IRL. I tried them on and took it half size up my TTS. It is ridiculously comfortable. As of 5 hours ago (when I was at the boutique), they still have the full run of sizes. It's A$1,295 which is probably more expensive than the price in Europe. The manager's name is Rajja (the good SAs are Elana and Ash) and the number there is +63 2 8203 0902. Happy shopping!


----------



## jeshika

regeens said:


> It's beautiful. I didn't realize how luscious the leopard was until I saw it IRL. I tried them on and took it half size up my TTS. It is ridiculously comfortable. As of 5 hours ago (when I was at the boutique), they still have the full run of sizes. It's A$1,295 which is probably more expensive than the price in Europe. The manager's name is Rajja (the good SAs are Elana and Ash) and the number there is +63 2 8203 0902. Happy shopping!



*regeens*, i just called them and they only ship within Australia  and i think the number is +61 2 8203 0902, right?


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> *jeshika:* They are so pretty!!!! Sad that they dont work for you



it's ok *CG*, i think i'll wait for the nude patent declics... the beige nappa is so lovely but it's going to be such a pain to maintain!


----------



## regeens

jeshika said:


> *regeens*, i just called them and they only ship within Australia  and i think the number is +61 2 8203 0902, right?



Ooops sorry for the typo. It's 1 not 3.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


>


 

Hey, Carla, where do you get all these awesome smilies??  They're not on my smilie list.


----------



## label24

I love your new declics!!!!!!!!!



online CL boutique today... i had almost forgotten how comfy the declics are!  unfortunately the color is not for me... i guess this rules out the MBBs in beige! (**phew** says my wallet) But here are some pictures before i return them to the store...











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vendrazi

I need another pair of shoes right now like I need a hole in the head, but just in case... who has the powder pink and royal blue ADs?


----------



## LavenderIce

Vendrazi said:


> I need another pair of shoes right now like I need a hole in the head, but just in case... who has the powder pink and royal blue ADs?



SCP and MIA will get both.  But, there are quite a few other cities getting the RB.


----------



## Vendrazi

Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome.  And, if the boutiques no refund policy scares you, I believe NM and Saks will get the AD in RB.


----------



## Elise499

I found a picture of Julie Benz doing shopping at the Grenelle boutique in Paris.






Here are some closer looks of the shoes

Altadama





Bianca in jade suede, Very Privé in jade patent and Maudissima 









Yolanda and Plisseta in jade





Yolanda framboise (?)


----------



## jeshika

Julie Benz! I loved her in Dexter! thanks *Elise*!


----------



## SassySarah

CL online called me for the Pigalle Batik I wait listed for but I think I'm going to pass in hopes of finding the VP or HP.  They will go live online Monday afternoon.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for the eye candy *Elise*!  I love the sight of new CLs!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the spy pics *elise*!

i  the karung boulimas!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I was in NM today and was *this close* to buying the Toutenfhdi%#%#afhea$^#nfeopfhd.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!



My sister and I refer to those as the Toot It N Boot It Shoe.


----------



## RedBottomLover

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I refer to those as the Toot It N Boot It Shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

The karung boulimas are TDF!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> thanks for the spy pics *elise*!
> 
> i  the karung boulimas!


 
Me too!   Does anyone know who will get them?


----------



## LavenderIce

Dessye said:


> Me too!   Does anyone know who will get them?



The website lists Madison and Horatio as having them.  Aren't you going to be there soon?


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I refer to those as the Toot It N Boot It Shoe.


----------



## Jerrica

Thanks for those great pics. I am now craving Jade more than ever! Patent or suede. Or both!  
I saw the Tie-dye styles IRL today finally and i really really really like them! I did not think i would but the Blue/White is really beautiful.


----------



## Vendrazi

I'm re-reading this entire thread. Good thing there's no major holiday approaching that I ought to be preparing for... oh, wait... I can't find the powder pink Alta Damas on the website. Am I overlooking them? (Not hard to do on that website. ) Or are they available in a boutique?


----------



## LavenderIce

Vendrazi said:


> I'm re-reading this entire thread. Good thing there's no major holiday approaching that I ought to be preparing for... oh, wait... I can't find the powder pink Alta Damas on the website. Am I overlooking them? (Not hard to do on that website. ) Or are they available in a boutique?



AFAIK, they are not online yet, but the boutiques I mentioned in an earlier post will be receiving them.


----------



## Vendrazi

I hadn't mentioned the powder pink earlier, so I wasn't sure that was included.  Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

Introducing the 3 Fibbia in black calf 120....


----------



## RedBottomLover

^^ did you get them?!


----------



## Dessye

Yes!  But I'm having technical difficulties!!  JPEG files too big.  I wonder how I got my avi up?


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Dessye* use this website  it's what i use.


----------



## Dessye

Wow!  Thanks Red!  Drumroll to begin in about 5 minutes...


----------



## Dessye

Drumroll please.....


----------



## RedBottomLover

They look gorgeous on you!!  I've been eyeing the beige.


----------



## Jerrica

The 3 fibbia look so gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

Awww,  *Red*!  It was an impulse buy like  at first site! I had to have them! They are very comfortable but be sure you get them at least a half size small. Best to try these babies on before purchasing.  The leather is calf but very stretchy in the toebox and therefore comfy.  Because of the 120 without much platform (1/2 inch maybe), the foot slides considerable foreward when standing.  My 37 (TTS) is at least a half-size too big -- I'm hoping to exchange them for 36.5 but they're completely sold out up here in the 36.Xs. If I'm not able to get my hands on a post-boxing day return then baby, I'll make them work, darn it!


----------



## Dessye

Jerrica said:


> The 3 fibbia look so gorgeous!


 
Thanks, Jerrica  I so love them that I couldn't wait to get home and take photos of them and post!


----------



## Elise499

They are gorgeous, I love the 3 Fibbia !


----------



## LavenderIce

*Dessye*--I normally don't even give the metal heel styles a second look, but your 3 Fibbia are smokin' hot!  Good luck on finding your size, but if you don't you must make these work.  They've got the straps and with padding I think they'll be secure.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Drumroll please.....



I love them! They are stunning on you!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Hopefully you'll be able to find a 36.5! Have you tried any of the boutiques or stores in the States? I could see that there was a little room in the heel part.


----------



## Minamiz

Whoa.....just elegant and modern and hot hot hot!!


----------



## Dessye

*Minamiz, Lavender, Jenay and Elise499!*  Yes, there is some room in the back.  I've put 2...count 'em, 2 heel pads in the front for the right shoe and one for the left!  Of course, when I put them on sitting down, they fit perfectly!  And when I admired my feet in the mirror I was so overcome by their beauty and hotness that I didn't even notice the spaces.  If I can't get my hands on a smaller size, then I'll get my cobbler to place the pads under the insole as best as possible.


----------



## Minamiz

Dessye said:


> *Minamiz, Lavender, Jenay and Elise499!*  Yes, there is some room in the back.  I've put 2...count 'em, 2 heel pads in the front for the right shoe and one for the left!  Of course, when I put them on sitting down, they fit perfectly!  And when I admired my feet in the mirror *I was so overcome by their beauty and hotness* that I didn't even notice the spaces.  If I can't get my hands on a smaller size, then I'll get my cobbler to place the pads under the insole as best as possible.



This made me really lol!


----------



## clothingguru

They are stunning dessye!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *R* !


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> Drumroll please.....



wow they look amazing...congrats!


----------



## carlinha

*dessye*!!! 

btw, this is where i get my additional smileys from:
http://translate.google.com/transla...=1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=wuerziworld&hl=en


----------



## *MJ*

Love them *Dessye*!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Whoa Dessye! They are totally hot and sexy on you. Congratulations!


----------



## clothingguru

I havent been able to stop dreaming about the Framboise suede MBB's


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Yeah, me too!  Do you have any intel as to who will be carrying this style??

Thanks, *MJ, Batty, Carla, MissGiannina!*


----------



## karwood

*Dessye,* your 3 Fibbia  are super fabulous and they look amazing on you!

Available for Pre-Order at NM.com, beige and silver *Pampas* $1395:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000143cat36230731


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Kar* the Pampas is gorgeous. I love the cutouts.


----------



## gymangel812

borrowing from the H forum: has anyone heard anything about these fuchsia python biancas?!?!?


http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-finale-reveal-2010-a-650942-2.html#post17507628

price, where they will be found (besides a france boutique it appears), etc?!?!


----------



## karwood

Some new arrivals at Madison:

*Delico 100 Black Patent* $725







*NP 120 Python Batik* $1695






*Greissimo 140 red Croco Nuvola* $4295






*Shelley 90 Corda Cobra Tamponato* $1295. Also available in roccia cobra.






*Pik Pik Pik 120 Black Patent* $995


----------



## clothingguru

*K:* Thank you for the pictures! I LOVE the croc Greissimo's!


----------



## karwood

Not sure where to post this, BG.com has the beige/tan Boulima in size 37 only. $995

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...208401&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203


----------



## karwood

New at Saks.com, *Aragna* $825


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> I havent been able to stop dreaming about the Framboise suede MBB's


 
VERY, VERY EXCITED!!!!!  For all you Canadian tPFers: just found out that Holt Renfrew's in Toronto (I was at the Yorkdale store today but they will probably also be at the Bloor Street store) will be getting these around February...

I also saw in the look book
- nude/beige Pampus pump (not bootie)
- sandal with zippers that resembles the Rodita (can't remember name) in what looked to me like Royal Blue but not sure
- Mago in a dark color combo (black and grey???)

My memory is poor today and I can't remember the rest.


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> VERY, VERY EXCITED!!!!!  For all you Canadian tPFers: just found out that Holt Renfrew's in Toronto (I was at the Yorkdale store today but they will probably also be at the Bloor Street store) will be getting these around February...
> 
> I also saw in the look book
> - nude/beige Pampus pump (not bootie)
> - sandal with zippers that resembles the Rodita (can't remember name) in what looked to me like Royal Blue but not sure
> - Mago in a dark color combo (black and grey???)
> 
> My memory is poor today and I can't remember the rest.



Black and grey magos? Interesting!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Black and grey magos? Interesting!


 
I'm not sure --- as I glanced at it quickly. If interested call the store: 416-789-5377. Sorry, I didn't get the name of the SA but I'm sure any of them can help you!

EDIT: Actually, I can call for you if you'd like!  You're in the US, right?


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> Black and grey magos? Interesting!



I have not seen or heard anything about black/grey Mago, but there is definitely a black/white colorway. It could be that is what you saw.


----------



## indi3r4

that np python batik and croc greissimo


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I have not seen or heard anything about black/grey Mago, but there is definitely a black/white colorway. It could be that is what you saw.


 
Yes, this definitely could be now that I think of it. The picture was quite dim.

Oh and thanks, *Karwood* for your lovely compliment


----------



## Dessye

indi3r4 said:


> that np python batik and croc greissimo


 
ITA!  Especially that croc greissimo!!!  I haven't reached that price point threshold yet...  someday...


----------



## BellaShoes

Stopped by Nordstrom in SF today... they have received more Resort...Black Patent Lady Peep (all black not with red peep), Frambroise Patent Lady Peep and Beige Kid SILVER spike Yolanda's!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Bella* did you see what shoes went on sale?


----------



## BellaShoes

I just did a quick fly by... did not notice the sale racks.


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> I'm not sure --- as I glanced at it quickly. If interested call the store: 416-789-5377. Sorry, I didn't get the name of the SA but I'm sure any of them can help you!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I can call for you if you'd like!  You're in the US, right?



*Dessye*, that is so kind of you to offer but its ok! I can give them a ring to ask.


----------



## Dessye

^^^


----------



## BijouBleu

Those look so amazing on you. 

I tried them on at Neiman's and Saks but neither had my size. Must really call around for them  Although I need another black CL like I need a hole in the head!





Dessye said:


> Drumroll please.....


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> Me too!   Does anyone know who will get them?



CL Online Boutique has the Karung Boulimas. So pretty


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> VERY, VERY EXCITED!!!!!  For all you Canadian tPFers: just found out that Holt Renfrew's in Toronto (I was at the Yorkdale store today but they will probably also be at the Bloor Street store) will be getting these around February...
> 
> I also saw in the look book
> - nude/beige Pampus pump (not bootie)
> - sandal with zippers that resembles the Rodita (can't remember name) in what looked to me like Royal Blue but not sure
> - Mago in a dark color combo (black and grey???)
> 
> My memory is poor today and I can't remember the rest.


*OMG the FRAMBOISE SUEDE MBB"s?*  That is SOOOO out there for Canada! They always play safe! OMG i will be sooooo happy if the Vancouver store is getting these in as well! OMG! Great news thanks so much for the intel!

And the The Mago!!!!!  WOW! 
Canada is stepping it up a notch! I like it!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> *OMG the FRAMBOISE SUEDE MBB"s?*  That is SOOOO out there for Canada! They always play safe! OMG i will be sooooo happy if the Vancouver store is getting these in as well! OMG! Great news thanks so much for the intel!
> 
> And the The Mago!!!!!  WOW!
> Canada is stepping it up a notch! I like it!



I know - isn't it exciting?  My head literally lurched forward when I saw the  MBBs. Hey even if Vancouver isn't getting them you could always call Toronto!  Ask them to hold a pair for you.  It worked for me.  I will find out the name of the SA and let you know. Silly me was too excited to do this   Same goes for you Jeshika! and I guess anyone else...


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> Those look so amazing on you.
> 
> I tried them on at Neiman's and Saks but neither had my size. Must really call around for them  Although I need another black CL like I need a hole in the head!





BijouBleu said:


> CL Online Boutique has the Karung Boulimas. So pretty



Aww, thanks so much bijoubleu!!  And also thanks a bunch for letting me know about the karung Boulimas.  My financial plan is in a bit of trouble now
I know I don't really mean this but my wallet does: I hope I hate the summer collection!


----------



## Dessye

Here's the info for my SA at Holts:

Geraldo: 416-789-5377 x4035, leave a message for him if he is not available

He will hold a pair for you if you are interested!

EDIT:  The MBBs will retail for $1165 plus provincial tax, so Clothing, you would be charged only your provincial tax not our HST.  The Mago will be a Black and Nude combo (didn't get the media) where the nude is the upper side panel, ie. adjacent to skin.  I asked him about the black/white but he insists that in the photo it doesn't look white.  Mago will retail for $925.

I have some bad news for US customers.  Holts does not ship to the US.  However, I can bet that a boutique/department store in the US and Europe will be carrying them.  If not, I'm willing to help someone get their hands on a pair and can PM me if they like.


----------



## clothingguru

^ OMG thank you so much Dessye!!!!! That is so sweet of you for all that info! 
I just called....and they said they weren't getting them in at that store? I did not speak to Geraldo tho as he was busy. But the lady on the phone said that the only stores getting the Framboise suede was Vancouver and Calgary? 

So i would call Geraldo just to make sure...if in case you asked to have him hold a pair for you.


----------



## ceseeber

For the Mago enthusiasts, like me, here a picture I found of the black and beige
http://m.plixi.com/p/62195162

....sorry I couldn't post the picture directly, but if somebody else could.....many thanks!


----------



## missgiannina

ceseeber said:


> For the Mago enthusiasts, like me, here a picture I found of the black and beige
> http://m.plixi.com/p/62195162
> 
> ....sorry I couldn't post the picture directly, but if somebody else could.....many thanks!



Cant wait!!!


----------



## ceseeber

It just dawned on me that the black Mago looks like a penguin!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ceseeber said:


> It just dawned on me that the black Mago looks like a penguin!


 

penguins are my favorite animal!! I knew I liked those shoes!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

The black Mago 

Is it crazy to get the black one even though I'm getting the blue?


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> The black Mago
> 
> Is it crazy to get the black one even though I'm getting the blue?



I think there is nothing crazy about getting several pairs of the same styles in different colors.


----------



## RedBottomLover

karwood said:


> I think there is nothing crazy about getting several pairs of the same styles in different colors.


*Kar* you're such an enabler and I love it! Haha. You've convinced me. After I buy all of the styles I want from Spring collection I'll be on a mini-ban so I might as well!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Here's the info for my SA at Holts:
> 
> Geraldo: 416-789-5377 x4035, leave a message for him if he is not available
> 
> He will hold a pair for you if you are interested!
> 
> EDIT:  The MBBs will retail for $1165 plus provincial tax, so Clothing, you would be charged only your provincial tax not our HST.  The Mago will be a Black and Nude combo (didn't get the media) where the nude is the upper side panel, ie. adjacent to skin.  I asked him about the black/white but he insists that in the photo it doesn't look white.  Mago will retail for $925.
> 
> I have some bad news for US customers.  Holts does not ship to the US.  However, I can bet that a boutique/department store in the US and Europe will be carrying them.  If not, I'm willing to help someone get their hands on a pair and can PM me if they like.



Black and nude Mago.....


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Black and nude Mago.....



Saks is getting them too, *jenay*!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> ^ OMG thank you so much Dessye!!!!! That is so sweet of you for all that info!
> I just called....and they said they weren't getting them in at that store? I did not speak to Geraldo tho as he was busy. But the lady on the phone said that the only stores getting the Framboise suede was Vancouver and Calgary?
> 
> So i would call Geraldo just to make sure...if in case you asked to have him hold a pair for you.



Oh thank you so much for letting me know.  I certainly will double check.  Otherwise I'll be on the phone to Vancouver


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> It just dawned on me that the black Mago looks like a penguin!



:lolots:



BlondeBarbie said:


> penguins are my favorite animal!! I knew I liked those shoes!!



I totally love penguins too.


----------



## heatherB

*karwood*, your new avi


----------



## christine0628

For the ladies who have the Maggies:

Did you size TTS and how are they fitting you?  I just received mine (black/black suede - 140mm) and got TTS.  The heel slippage is non-existent, which I love, however, the corners of my big toes are up against the shoe wall, KWIM?  I've only taken a few steps in them and can't tell if these will stretch (probably not because of the silver toe cap?) or if I need to size up.  I'd really hate to size up because I know there will be heel slippage (plus, no other sizes on-line).

Advice??


----------



## clothingguru

^are yours the 140's or 160's?


----------



## christine0628

^ 140s...I'm hoping they'll stretch!?


----------



## pixiesparkle

christine0628 said:


> ^ 140s...I'm hoping they'll stretch!?



I originally got the pomice Maggie 140s in 37.5 which is my TTS..they felt ok at first walking inside the house on carpet but similar to you, I found that the toe box was a little cramped but not so bad that I have to return them. 

I ended up returning them due to the shoes being damaged during shipping and am now down on waitlist for the Black Maggie 140s in size 38. To be honest I don't think they're going to stretch much, especially around the toebox due to the silver toe cap...


----------



## christine0628

Thanks, pixiesparkle.  Let me know how the 1/2 size up fits you when you get them.


----------



## karwood

New at Luis Via Roma:

*Gigino*

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...women&group=shoes&des=ACH&cat=&seasProdID=53I


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Saks is getting them too, *jenay*!


 


When!?!?!


----------



## yazziestarr

christine0628 said:


> For the ladies who have the Maggies:
> 
> Did you size TTS and how are they fitting you?  I just received mine (black/black suede - 140mm) and got TTS.  The heel slippage is non-existent, which I love, however, the corners of my big toes are up against the shoe wall, KWIM?  I've only taken a few steps in them and can't tell if these will stretch (probably not because of the silver toe cap?) or if I need to size up.  I'd really hate to size up because I know there will be heel slippage (plus, no other sizes on-line).
> 
> Advice??




I have both new maggies 140, one tts and one .5 up and they fit exactly  as you describe both. For me the .5 up are more comfortable in hte  toebox, I just popped heel grips in to take care of the slippage, and Im  trying to stretch the tts.  Its working some but very slow going  because the leather is tough and I haven't spent a lot of time on it. I  think the best would have been to have them professionally stretched but  i havent been able to bring them. The little stretching I have been  able to do has helped but they are not as easy to stretch as other  shoes. HTH.


----------



## christine0628

Thanks, yazziestarr - that does help!

I think I'm going to keep these and just try and do the sock trick for the toe area and I think with a few wears, they'll break in just fine.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> When!?!?!



you'll know when i know, *J*!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> you'll know when i know, *J*!


----------



## SassySarah

I'm thinking of ordering the Une Plume slingback for vacation next week.  Does anyone have them and know how they run size wise?  The non slingback version on the CL site says TTS.  Just thought I'd check here.


----------



## calisurf

I ordered the 38 because Barneys only had whole sizes.  They fit fine. It's .5 up from my TTS.


----------



## label24

anyone knows about the alti 160 in cramberry patent???


----------



## authenticplease

Has anyone had the chance to try on the python Batik RonRon in a large/larger size?  Just 'researching' how they fit


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


> Has anyone had the chance to try on the python Batik RonRon in a large/larger size? Just 'researching' how they fit


 
*ikaesmalz* tried them on and they ran quite large... she is typically a 35.5 and i think that is what she tried on and it was super big on her... she needed to go down to 35 or even a 34.5.  i think if you search this thread, she posted pics.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies, sorry if this has been posted already, but have you seen these nude/brown colored Tye-Die Biancas?  WOW!!!
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ian-louboutin-CL-Z-BIANCA140-shoes-NUDE/46508


----------



## nillacobain

ceseeber said:


> For the Mago enthusiasts, like me, here a picture I found of the black and beige
> http://m.plixi.com/p/62195162
> 
> ....sorry I couldn't post the picture directly, but if somebody else could.....many thanks!


 

Are these 140 or 160mm? TIA


----------



## jeshika

nillacobain said:


> Are these 140 or 160mm? TIA



i think that is from the saks stock photo and they are receiving it in the 140mm. though 160mm is going to be available too.


----------



## Aikandy

You meant "large/larger size" like as a point of reference for our size, like 39ish, right?  Working on that* D*, will let you know



authenticplease said:


> Has anyone had the chance to try on the python Batik RonRon in a large/larger size?  Just 'researching' how they fit





carlinha said:


> *ikaesmalz* tried them on and they ran quite large... she is typically a 35.5 and i think that is what she tried on and it was super big on her... she needed to go down to 35 or even a 34.5.  i think if you search this thread, she posted pics.


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, we need a 39 to research the ron rons!!


----------



## regeens

Madison SA has confirmed that the* Ronron Python Batiks* ran large and suggested that we go with our TTS.  The SA I spoke with said she is normally a CL 38.5 and she went 38 in these. She suggested I take 37 (TTS) instead of my usual CL size of 37.5. HTH! Happy shopping girls!


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks, Aikandy

Happy to hear the intel R!  So, are there python Batiks on their way to Oz?!


----------



## heatherB

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry if this has been posted already, but have you seen these nude/brown colored Tye-Die Biancas? WOW!!!
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ian-louboutin-CL-Z-BIANCA140-shoes-NUDE/46508


 
These look like the "pink" colorway. I've seen the VPs IRL. The definitely do have some brown/beige/nude tones too.

ETA: ...really _gorgeous_ material


----------



## jenayb

Mago! Mago!


----------



## Perfect Day

authenticplease said:


> Has anyone had the chance to try on the python Batik RonRon in a large/larger size?  Just 'researching' how they fit



A seriously stunning shoe and certainly on my wish list! I intend to try on next week .... And I am rather excited!


----------



## nillacobain

jeshika said:


> i think that is from the saks stock photo and they are receiving it in the 140mm. though 160mm is going to be available too.


 
Thank you! I was searching for a pic of the 140mm.


----------



## authenticplease

Perfect Day said:


> A seriously stunning shoe and certainly on my wish list! I intend to try on next week .... And I am rather excited!


 
Can't wait to hear your thoughts on these.....and maybe, if they happen to 'follow you home'.... a few modeling pics to share


----------



## sophinette007

Ladies do you know if the studded Pigalle 120 are only available in demin this fall and not anymore in black kid?Thanks


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> Ladies do you know if the studded Pigalle 120 are only available in demin this fall and not anymore in black kid?Thanks



i thought i read that it was available at horatio or madison? they also have it in beige kid.


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks Jeshika!



jeshika said:


> i thought i read that it was available at horatio or madison? they also have it in beige kid.


----------



## Dubai Person

Shoes make me happy.


----------



## Dubai Person

karwood said:


> *Dessye,* your 3 Fibbia  are super fabulous and they look amazing on you!
> 
> Available for Pre-Order at NM.com, beige and silver *Pampas* $1395:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000143cat36230731




I'm crying. :'D


----------



## lizziecat

I've just ordered these from PJ, since I'm really keen to buy a shoe with studs and I can't wear the lovely Pigalles?  What do you think?  They are very expensive and so if I'm not 110% happy they will go back.  Has anyone seen them IRL?

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Discuta-120/5929.html


----------



## LavenderIce

lizziecat said:


> I've just ordered these from PJ, since I'm really keen to buy a shoe with studs and I can't wear the lovely Pigalles?  What do you think?  They are very expensive and so if I'm not 110% happy they will go back.  Has anyone seen them IRL?
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Discuta-120/5929.html



I've seen them in a different colorway, in beige.  They have the VP last, so if you can wear the VP, this is a good alternative.  Also, the studs are very subdued.  They are rounder and flatter against the shoe in comparison to the studs of other styles that are more pointed and raised.


----------



## lizziecat

^^ Many thanks, *lavenderlce*!  Really helpful.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome *lizziecat*!  I hope they work out for you.


----------



## karwood

Barneys kicking off 2011 with some new arrivals (_finally)_:

*Marechale* $945

http://www.barneys.com/Marechale/500985988,default,pd.html






and a few more:

*Hassaneta* http://www.barneys.com/Hassaneta/500985832,default,pd.html

*Miss Cristo* http://www.barneys.com/Miss-Cristo/500985725,default,pd.html

*Atalanta* http://www.barneys.com/Atalanta/500985789,default,pd.html

*Loubis Babes* http://www.barneys.com/Loubis-Babes/500985501,default,pd.html

*Brandaplato* http://www.barneys.com/Brandaplato/500985972,default,pd.html


----------



## heatherB

I wasn't at all interested in the beige spike VPs and then I saw them for the first time IRL today...they were


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Barneys kicking off 2011 with some new arrivals (_finally)_:
> 
> *Marechale* $945
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Marechale/500985988,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few more:
> 
> *Hassaneta* http://www.barneys.com/Hassaneta/500985832,default,pd.html
> 
> *Miss Cristo* http://www.barneys.com/Miss-Cristo/500985725,default,pd.html
> 
> *Atalanta* http://www.barneys.com/Atalanta/500985789,default,pd.html
> 
> *Loubis Babes* http://www.barneys.com/Loubis-Babes/500985501,default,pd.html
> 
> *Brandaplato* http://www.barneys.com/Brandaplato/500985972,default,pd.html



Gah! With all the TDF new styles that Saks and NM are picking up.... I just feel like Barneys is slacking again. Is it just me? Am I just being a brat? 



heatherB said:


> I wasn't at all interested in the beige spike VPs and then I saw them for the first time IRL today...they were



Oh my! I have not seen them IRL yet because I'm too afraid of potentially NEEDING them. Did you buy them!?


----------



## heatherB

^*Jenay*, I didn't let myself try them on...but I think I may have to go back


----------



## jenayb

^^  

I just love the idea of them...


----------



## heatherB

I should also share that I went to NM all set to buy the Maudissimas (I was thinking in both nude and black :shame and they didn't work for me. I have narrow feet but the side of the shoe is so low that my foot came over a little. I didn't think I'd enjoy them, afraid that it looked icky, so I passed. I'm kinda sad, but a little relieved. There are so many shoes I want right now.

ETA: I have high arches though so that may have made the difference.


----------



## Dessye

FYI, as of yesterday, Saks NYC had framboise patent Lady Peep in sizes 37, 37.5, two 38s, 38.5 and 39.


----------



## authenticplease

heatherB said:


> I wasn't at all interested in the beige spike VPs and then I saw them for the first time IRL today...they were


 
They had them at SAKS ATL when I was there last...I did not dare try them on.......


----------



## rdgldy

*authentic*, you need to!  They are gorgeous.  Trying to hunt down "our" size, in fact!!


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^I tried them on a few days ago and they are stunning but not nearly as comfortable as the nappa. But really stunning.
*HeatherB* I had the same problem with the patent Mauds until I got the suede. OMG they are like butter. I got the Royal Blue a month ago and, like you, I have a very high arch. They are beautiful and fit like a glove. You just have to get the right size. The patent didn't work for me either.

On another note  *rdgldy *don't know what I'd have done without you the last month.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^*I tried them on a few days ago and they are stunning but not nearly as comfortable as the nappa*. But really stunning.
> *HeatherB* I had the same problem with the patent Mauds until I got the suede. OMG they are like butter. I got the Royal Blue a month ago and, like you, I have a very high arch. They are beautiful and fit like a glove. You just have to get the right size. The patent didn't work for me either.
> 
> On another note  *rdgldy *don't know what I'd have done without you the last month.



 

The beige spiked VPs are nappa...?


----------



## heatherB

*ntngo*, you're right, it must be the patent! I tried on the black nappa a few weeks ago, in a half size too small actually, and didn't notice the problem. I only tried on the patent today. Uh-oh, I guess I still may *have* to get the black nappa.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> The beige spiked VPs are nappa...?


 
Framboise Lady Peeps. They were talking about the ones at Saks and the only ones Saks has are in Patent.

Sorry for any confusions *jena*.  I was going up a few posts.  Should have been clearer.  So sorry.


----------



## heatherB

nm


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Framboise Lady Peeps.  They were talking about the ones at Saks and the only ones Saks has are in Patent.
> 
> Sorry for any confusions *jena*.



Whew, because I was about to feel really confused.  

The Framboise Lady Peeps are amazing in person. Pics really don't do that colour justice!


----------



## heatherB

I saw the nude patent lady peep for the first time IRL today too. That is a _stunning_ shoe. I have limited myself to 140mm and below, however, if only to keep me from buying as many shoes.


----------



## mal

:hnsnsn:





Dessye said:


> FYI, as of yesterday, Saks NYC had framboise patent Lady Peep in sizes 37, 37.5, two 38s, 38.5 and 39.


----------



## ntntgo

Ok, sorry.  I created all kinds of confusion.

I was saying that I tried on the Framboise Lady Peeps at Saks in Patent as that's all Saks is carrying is the Patent.  They are stunning but not nearly as comfortable as the Cramberry Nappa Lady Peeps.

The VP Spikes, run big, just FYI but, I'm sure you already know that.  But super comfy.

Again, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ntntgo

heatherB said:


> I saw the nude patent lady peep for the first time IRL today too. That is a _stunning_ shoe. I have limited myself to 140mm and below, however, if only to keep me from buying as many shoes.


 
Right?? Saks had the nude, the Framboise and the black. All in patent.  It took all I had not to buy all three.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Ok, sorry.  I created all kinds of confusion.
> 
> I was saying that I tried on the Framboise Lady Peeps at Saks in Patent as that's all Saks is carrying is the Patent.  They are stunning but not nearly as comfortable as the Cramberry Nappa Lady Peeps.
> 
> The VP Spikes, run big, just FYI but, I'm sure you already know that.  But super comfy.
> 
> Again, sorry for any confusion.



Nah, I think I was the only one who was confused. 

I was actually very surprised just how large the studded VPs run, but you are right - they are incredibly comfortable... Surprisingly so. 

Would a pair in each colour be too much?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Nah, I think I was the only one who was confused.
> 
> I was actually very surprised just how large the studded VPs run, but you are right - they are incredibly comfortable... Surprisingly so.
> 
> *Would a pair in each colour be too much?*



no... never, *J*!!!!!!


----------



## heatherB

^^Definitely not, **.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> no... never, *J*!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> rdgldy [/B]don't know what I'd have done without you the last month.


----------



## moshi_moshi

arghhh saks has the MBBs for preorder........ MUST.NOT.ORDER....


----------



## jeshika

but *moshi*... how can you resist?


----------



## RedBottomLover

*jesh* do you have modeling pics in your thread of the MBB?


----------



## jeshika

RedBottomLover said:


> *jesh* do you have modeling pics in your thread of the MBB?



mmm no but i can take some...


----------



## moshi_moshi

LOL *jesh*!! way to enable!!  

sizing... tts?

so close to ordering the black.....

love the beige but i worry about what they will do to my untanned skin.....


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> mmm no but i can take some...


please do!


----------



## angelcove

ntntgo said:


> Right?? Saks had the nude, the Framboise and the black. All in patent. It took all I had not to buy all three.


 


heatherB said:


> I saw the nude patent lady peep for the first time IRL today too. That is a _stunning_ shoe. I have limited myself to 140mm and below, however, if only to keep me from buying as many shoes.


 
Just to clarify, does Saks have the Nude patent Lady Peep? Thanks


----------



## jeshika

moshi_moshi said:


> LOL *jesh*!! way to enable!!
> 
> sizing... tts?
> 
> so close to ordering the black.....
> 
> love the beige but i worry about what they will do to my untanned skin.....



I took them TTS.  Fits perfectly.  Buttery soft leather.... 
The beige looked really weird on me, unfortunately. :cry: when i tried the declics and i knew i would never wear it out for fear of getting it dirty.

*red*, i will post pictures soon!


----------



## jenayb

Dear Saks Fifth Avenue,

Please remove the following styles from your website:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRcv0fC&ev19=1:28

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fy&ev19=1:27

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fi&ev19=1:23

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iRcv0fJ&ev19=1:30

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iRcv0f5&ev19=1:19

I will be newly single if you keep these visible on your website, as I will be forced to purchase all of them. I appreciate your time.

Love,

J'enay


----------



## calisurf




----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> *jesh* do you have modeling pics in your thread of the MBB?



Not *jesh,* but here are my modeling pics. I STRONGLY recommend TTS. The leather is very soft and you want the booties to fit like gloves on your feet, otherwise you will gave gaps on the vamp and bows will look flimsy.


----------



## authenticplease

angelcove said:


> Just to clarify, does Saks have the Nude patent Lady Peep? Thanks


 
YES  I posted photos a couple of weeks ago in the New CLs thread of the trio(nude, black, frambois) instore


----------



## authenticplease

jenaywins said:


> Dear Saks Fifth Avenue,
> 
> Please remove the following styles from your website:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRcv0fC&ev19=1:28
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fy&ev19=1:27
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fi&ev19=1:23
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iRcv0fJ&ev19=1:30
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iRcv0f5&ev19=1:19
> 
> I will be newly single if you keep these visible on your website, as I will be forced to purchase all of them. I appreciate your time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J'enay


 
:lolots:


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Dear Saks Fifth Avenue,
> 
> Please remove the following styles from your website:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRcv0fC&ev19=1:28
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fy&ev19=1:27
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fi&ev19=1:23
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iRcv0fJ&ev19=1:30
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iRcv0f5&ev19=1:19
> 
> I will be newly single if you keep these visible on your website, as I will be forced to purchase all of them. I appreciate your time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J'enay



:lolots:Girl you are telling the truth! I know those last 3 will have me in divorce court as well.  unless they go on sale :shame:


----------



## RedBottomLover

*kar* they look perfect on you! I'm just nervous they won't look perfect on me if the vamp would gap like you said. When I've tried on booties in the past (non-CL) they didn't fit like yours fit, like they were loose, so it made me hesitant about buying booties. I've decided to wait until I can try them on but your pics definitely helped.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ughh *kar* you are killing me!!  love them with the red toes!!


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> Dear Saks Fifth Avenue,
> 
> Please remove the following styles from your website:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRcv0fC&ev19=1:28
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fy&ev19=1:27
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fi&ev19=1:23
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iRcv0fJ&ev19=1:30
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iRcv0f5&ev19=1:19
> 
> I will be newly single if you keep these visible on your website, as I will be forced to purchase all of them. I appreciate your time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J'enay


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> but *moshi*... how can you resist?


----------



## heatherB

^^btw, *Jenay*, those are all gorgeous shoes. You have to get at least a couple...


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> :lolots:Girl you are telling the truth! I know those last 3 will have me in divorce court as well.  unless they go on sale :shame:


 




heatherB said:


> ^^btw, *Jenay*, those are all gorgeous shoes. You have to get at least a couple...


----------



## regeens

moshi_moshi said:


> arghhh saks has the MBBs for preorder........ MUST.NOT.ORDER....



*Moshi*! You.Must.Get.MBB! Do it!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Dear Saks Fifth Avenue,
> 
> Please remove the following styles from your website:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRcv0fC&ev19=1:28
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fy&ev19=1:27
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRcv0fi&ev19=1:23
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iRcv0fJ&ev19=1:30
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iRcv0f5&ev19=1:19
> 
> I will be newly single if you keep these visible on your website, as I will be forced to purchase all of them. I appreciate your time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J'enay



OMG the Beige MBB's!  I DIE!!!!! There are way too many i want this season! EEK! AND....TO TOP it all off......  Our toilet upstairs broke from a party we had (someone broke it- dont ask) AND...it started spraying everywhere and flooded the bathroom and a room in our basement flooded because of it  Its going to cost WAY too much! 

SOOO i Agree...SAKS PLEASE take down the following shoes from your website! haha.


----------



## angelcove

Authenticplease, thank you!!!  I'm going to search for the thread!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> OMG the Beige MBB's!  I DIE!!!!! There are way too many i want this season! EEK! AND....TO TOP it all off......  Our toilet upstairs broke from a party we had (someone broke it- dont ask) AND...it started spraying everywhere and flooded the bathroom and a room in our basement flooded because of it  Its going to cost WAY too much!
> 
> SOOO i Agree...SAKS PLEASE take down the following shoes from your website! haha.



My goodness! That must have been quite a party! Sorry that happened.

Saks does not charge until the shoes are shipped. You could   pre-order now and you would still have time til March or April to recover back from your expenses.


----------



## ceseeber

karwood said:


> Not *jesh,* but here are my modeling pics. I STRONGLY recommend TTS. The leather is very soft and you want the booties to fit like gloves on your feet, otherwise you will gave gaps on the vamp and bows will look flimsy.



Wow! Karwood you're killing me! The lighting and focus and color of those pictures is amazing. There is so much talk about the MBB's But I had no idea they look that fantastic!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> My goodness! That must have been quite a party! Sorry that happened.
> 
> Saks does not charge until the shoes are shipped. You could   pre-order now and you would still have time til March or April to recover back from your expenses.



OH YAY!!!!!! Thank you K!  JUST PRE-ORDERED my PAIR!!!!!! 

Yes it was quite some party. hehe. The person that broke the toilet was very intoxicated and kicked it. Which lets just say he will never be invited over again!


----------



## calisurf

angelcove said:


> Authenticplease, thank you!!!  I'm going to search for the thread!



Here's the link to the page


----------



## calisurf

clothingguru said:


> OH YAY!!!!!! Thank you K!  JUST PRE-ORDERED my PAIR!!!!!!
> 
> Yes it was quite some party. hehe. The person that broke the toilet was very intoxicated and kicked it. Which lets just say he will never be invited over again!



OMG - he would be getting a bill or an invite to small claims court.  I mean :censor:.  Do you have homeowners or renters (whatever the case may be)?


----------



## clothingguru

*...*


----------



## clothingguru

calisurf said:


> OMG - he would be getting a bill or an invite to small claims court.  I mean :censor:.  Do you have homeowners or renters (whatever the case may be)?



YA thats what i said too but DH was being more reasonable and said that we would see how much it will cost and then talk to him. It is quite unfair when you are the host of something and things get damaged that are not your fault. We have this party every year but next year is a no go DH says  Which i totally understand. But YES thank GOODNESS we do have homeowners insurance! So it will be going through insurance and we will pay the deductible  Thanks Cali :kiss:


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> OMG the Beige MBB's!  I DIE!!!!! There are way too many i want this season! EEK! AND....TO TOP it all off......  Our toilet upstairs broke from a party we had (someone broke it- dont ask) AND...it started spraying everywhere and flooded the bathroom and a room in our basement flooded because of it  Its going to cost WAY too much!
> 
> SOOO i Agree...SAKS PLEASE take down the following shoes from your website! haha.


 


Indoor pool???


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> OH YAY!!!!!! Thank you K!  JUST PRE-ORDERED my PAIR!!!!!!
> 
> Yes it was quite some party. hehe. The person that broke the toilet was very intoxicated and kicked it. Which lets just say he will never be invited over again!


 
You know, belligerent intoxicated house guests are always on the top of my poop list. I'm sorry to hear about the toilet, all joking aside.

If it makes you feel any better, one of DBF's friends wrote on our refrigerator at one point............ In Sharpie. (Little known fact, toothpaste takes it right off! Zing! )


----------



## calisurf

^^ Ok phew - how terrible.  I'm sorry you have to deal with it.

^ jenay - you crack me up - I'd prefer indoor whirlpool!


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> In Sharpie. (Little known fact, toothpaste takes it right off! Zing! )



I learn soooo much here at TPF!

DBF wrote on a whiteboard at a client's office in Sharpie instead of the dry erase...whoopsie...I can't wait to tell him about the toothpaste trick.


----------



## moshi_moshi

regeens said:


> *Moshi*! You.Must.Get.MBB! Do it!


 
i want to but i REALLY shouldn't......


----------



## **shoelover**

how awsome is it...MBB  in my true size.... only down side is do i take the risk and pre-order these now and pay hefty import taxes 
or 
do i take the risk and wait for paris to get them. my fear is paris will sell my size even though i'm on the waiting list..

What am i to do?

clothingguru - good to hear that the toilet is going to fixed.


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> OH YAY!!!!!! Thank you K!  JUST PRE-ORDERED my PAIR!!!!!!
> 
> Yes it was quite some party. hehe. The person that broke the toilet was very intoxicated and kicked it. Which lets just say he will never be invited over again!




Yay!


Just wondering, your intoxicated and beligerent guest wouldn't happen to be actor Charlie Sheen? J/K I agree, he certainly does not deserve another invite back to your home.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* Indoor pool is right! haha. Oh yes parties usually have the odd break of glasses etc...but toilet flooding...not so hot! And writing on a fridgE? That sucks too! But glad you got it off! WHO thought to use toothpaste? Thats good to know!!! 

*Cali:* Yes im glad its all dealt with. thanks! 

*Shoelover:* Thanks  I think you should Pre-Order from Saks and then if paris gets them in- which soon be within the next 3 weeks or so hopefully ...then cancel ur order at saks! 

_*Karwood:*_  
And....:lolots: Charlie....Oh Charlie! HAHA
No, but he does look a little like Charlie


----------



## flowergirly

*Chiara* looks new?!? 

http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/2011/01/nouveautes.html


----------



## Vendrazi

The MBB always looks really heavy to me. I'm not sure why -- the size of the platform? But so many here love them so much I might give them a whirl...

Also, is the Saks Altadama blue the royal blue, or a different blue? (I've decided I'm all about the Altadamas this year -- they're the comfiest CLs I own, and there's no use stocking up on uncomfortable styles!)


----------



## chanell0ve

anyone know if the mad marta came in all black?


----------



## *MJ*

Ooh....I'm THISCLOSE to pre-ordering the black MBB...missed out on them the first time around so...should I??


----------



## jeshika

*MJ* said:


> Ooh....I'm THISCLOSE to pre-ordering the black MBB...missed out on them the first time around so...should I??



haha, i could do this all day... look at these babies, *MJ*, how can you not?  **enable enable enable**


----------



## heatherB

flowergirly said:


> *Chiara* looks new?!?
> 
> http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/2011/01/nouveautes.html


 
They are beautiful! Btw, I want someone to get the pigalle plato so I can see modeling pics. Anyone?


----------



## *MJ*

Oh *Jeshika*...you are an enabler SUPREME!!!


----------



## Stacy31

jeshika said:


> haha, i could do this all day... look at these babies, *MJ*, how can you not?  **enable enable enable**


 
I say go for it! I pre-ordered mine today in beige---I was not about to miss out again!!!


----------



## shoesanddogs

jeshika said:


> haha, i could do this all day... look at these babies, *MJ*, how can you not?  **enable enable enable**



You guys are very persuasive...just preordered mine in black.  I didn't want to miss out this time!  Now, is it April yet?


----------



## angelcove

calisurf said:


> Here's the link to the page


 
OMG! I just spent a good part of this afternoon going thru THIS THREAD! LOL I realized there was a New CLs thread in the reference section. duh!!! Thank you for providing the link!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vendrazi said:


> *The MBB always looks really heavy to me. I'm not sure why -- the size of the platform?* But so many here love them so much I might give them a whirl...
> 
> Also, is the Saks Altadama blue the royal blue, or a different blue? (I've decided I'm all about the Altadamas this year -- they're the comfiest CLs I own, and there's no use stocking up on uncomfortable styles!)



I feel the same as you about the MBB.  I love them on everyone else, but hate them on me.  The ankle is cut a little high and with the thick platform, I don't find them flattering on me and my short legs.  But, I'm hoping the beige will be better--the color can lengthen against the right skin tone.

Regarding the AD, yes, that's the RB.


----------



## carlinha

i'm not *jeshika* either, but here's my temptation


----------



## *MJ*

CARLA!!!!


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> i'm not *jeshika* either, but here's my temptation


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I just pre-ordered mine from the Saks website in black and beige!!  Can April be here like now???


----------



## jenayb

I'm not sure what it is, but something about the bows just doesn't sit right with me. Dangit, why!!!! I want to love the MBB!!!


----------



## jeshika

ack, fabulous pictures, *Carlinha* and *Karwood* ... I can't live up to those pictures!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Update please...anyone have any idea when the boutiques will be getting the Powder Pink and Grenadine ADs as well as the HP python batik?


----------



## carlinha

madameelle said:


> update please...anyone have any idea when the boutiques will be getting the powder pink and grenadine ads as well as the hp python batik?



lv


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> lv


*Carla* - has the phython batik arrived at LV boutique?  I better give them a call.  I am on the waitlist for the HP pythin batik.


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> *Carla* - has the phython batik arrived at LV boutique?  I better give them a call.  I am on the waitlist for the HP pythin batik.



not yet my dear...


----------



## BijouBleu

Me too  I love how it looks on everyone but on me, blech. I guess I'll have to live vicariously through everyone's pics  

By the way J*enay* - thank you ever so much for posting those gingham flats! Really! I don't even wear flats, but now I want a pair! 



jenaywins said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but something about the bows just doesn't sit right with me. Dangit, why!!!! I want to love the MBB!!!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Me too  I love how it looks on everyone but on me, blech. I guess I'll have to live vicariously through everyone's pics
> 
> By the way J*enay* - thank you ever so much for posting those gingham flats! Really! I don't even wear flats, but now I want a pair!





You're welcome! Aren't they just sweet!


----------



## Vendrazi

MadameElle said:


> Update please...anyone have any idea when the boutiques will be getting the Powder Pink and Grenadine ADs as well as the HP python batik?



I sent email to the online boutique, and they put me on the waitlist for the pinkpowder and royal blue Altadamas. They put me on the waitlist for the Grenadine at Horatio (and Lav says SCP and MIA will get the pinkpowder). 

I don't know if the blue Altadama on Saks is the royal blue or not -- anybody know?


----------



## ellelee

Hi ladies, the action shots of the mbb are really amazing!!! I'm thinking of getting it but i recently just started wearing 120s (i walk in them comfortably)...will the 150 take a lot of practice? How's the comfort level of the mbb opposed to other styles with the same height?


----------



## carlinha

i find the MBB to be one of my comfiest pairs.  once you're used to the platform, the pitch is not steep at all, and the leather is like buttah!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ ITA with Carlinha! They are one of the comfiest pairs i own. The 3 bows make them snug to your feet and sturdier.


----------



## regeens

And the ankle strap helps to keep your foot in. Get em!


----------



## maianh_8686

black MBB is on sale in Singapore boutique  they still have lots of sizes 

edit: price before was 1800 SGD, now 1260 SGD = 978 USD (tax included)


----------



## jeNYC

^ does anyone have their email?  i won't be able to call.  thanks!


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> You're welcome! Aren't they just sweet!




They are! I was teasing BTW. I have outfits in my head that would be just divine with them for vacation! Problem is I know myself, I own exactly 2 pairs of flats and I don't wear them, oy! Must.be.strong. LOL.


----------



## Elise499

For those who are interested, here are some pictures of the BALOTA







Sorry for the tag


----------



## mimi23

*how comfortable are the madame butterfly???*


----------



## roussel

Elise thanks for that pic.  Do you happen to know the price for the suede version and glitter version of  the Balota?


----------



## pixiesparkle

This is a little out of topic but does anyone know if any CL boutiques or department stores in US/ any other countries that ship internationally still have the Pomice Maggie or Black Maggie 140?? 

I was on the waitlist at CL Madrid for the Black after having to return my damaged Pomice Maggies but after 2 long months waiting, they emailed me today saying _"The Maggies arrived today and i guess that the leather in this model is so delicate and presents some marks in the heel and in the front as well"_ 
How is it possible that many ladies here received the same perfect pairs from US/London boutiques and the ones Madrid boutiques get are damaged? Im soooo frustrated because when the 140s were available in some US stores I didn't get them thinking Madrid won't let me down again..:cry:

If anyone knows where I can get them I'd really really appreciate it. TIA!!!


----------



## Alice1979

I love the Balota, esp in RB suede and cobra. Stunning!


----------



## roussel

^ I love it in Cobra too if only the price isn't too steep


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

does anyone know when Saks will be getting the Banana in watersnake Jade? I need to decide between those and the Blue watersnake ADs


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> does anyone know when Saks will be getting the Banana in watersnake Jade? I need to decide between those and the Blue watersnake ADs


 
Jade! :ninja:


----------



## heatherB

From BG.com, Toutenkaboucle in pink suede
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Jenay*, what do you think of these in the pink? I think I remember you liking the Toutenkaboucle...


Just noticed only a 40.5 in black is available. It's a brand new addition though so they probably haven't added the other sizes and color yet.


----------



## heatherB

Elise499 said:


> For those who are interested, here are some pictures of the BALOTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tag


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> From BG.com, Toutenkaboucle in pink suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenay*, what do you think of these in the pink? I think I remember you liking the Toutenkaboucle...
> 
> 
> Just noticed only a 40.5 in black is available. It's a brand new addition though so they probably haven't added the other sizes and color yet.


 


I like them, but they are definitely not for me personally. I really love the neutral tone of the beige colour. Are you going to get those?????


----------



## heatherB

^Oh no, the hot pink puts them over the top for me. I would prefer the neutral ones as well, although I'm not sure I'd pull those off either.

Btw, there is an extraordinary amount of enabling going on here over the past couple days. I love it!


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> ^Oh no, the hot pink puts them over the top for me. I would prefer the neutral ones as well, although I'm not sure I'd pull those off either.
> 
> Btw, there is an extraordinary amount of enabling going on here over the past couple days. I love it!


 
Agree!!

I know, right!?


----------



## heatherB

More from BG.com

Miss Boxe, cork, available in natural and black





Pigalle, denim


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> This is a little out of topic but does anyone know if any CL boutiques or department stores in US/ any other countries that ship internationally still have the Pomice Maggie or Black Maggie 140??
> 
> I was on the waitlist at CL Madrid for the Black after having to return my damaged Pomice Maggies but after 2 long months waiting, they emailed me today saying _"The Maggies arrived today and i guess that the leather in this model is so delicate and presents some marks in the heel and in the front as well"_
> How is it possible that many ladies here received the same perfect pairs from US/London boutiques and the ones Madrid boutiques get are damaged? Im soooo frustrated because when the 140s were available in some US stores I didn't get them thinking Madrid won't let me down again..:cry:
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get them I'd really really appreciate it. TIA!!!


 
Call the Horatio Boutique 212 255 1910 and ask Bessy to help you. She can probable get a pair off the online site and ship it out of the boutique for you.


----------



## carlinha

mimi23 said:


> *how comfortable are the madame butterfly???*


 
does anyone ever READ responses to this thread rather than just posting questions??!!!

if you looked back even ONE page (post #2184), someone asked the same exact question, and it was answered there by at least 2 members.

what's the point of answering when people don't read your responses???


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> This is a little out of topic but does anyone know if any CL boutiques or department stores in US/ any other countries that ship internationally still have the Pomice Maggie or Black Maggie 140??
> 
> I was on the waitlist at CL Madrid for the Black after having to return my damaged Pomice Maggies but after 2 long months waiting, they emailed me today saying _"The Maggies arrived today and i guess that the leather in this model is so delicate and presents some marks in the heel and in the front as well"_
> How is it possible that many ladies here received the same perfect pairs from US/London boutiques and the ones Madrid boutiques get are damaged? Im soooo frustrated because when the 140s were available in some US stores I didn't get them thinking Madrid won't let me down again..:cry:
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get them I'd really really appreciate it. TIA!!!



I'am seriously floored you are going through this much trouble and difficulties to get these Maggie. I'm sorry this is happening to you.




carlinha said:


> does anyone ever READ responses to this thread rather than just posting questions??!!!
> 
> if you looked back even ONE page (post #2184), someone asked the same exact question, and it was answered there by at least 2 members.
> 
> what's the point of answering when people don't read your responses???




  Seriously ladies, _PLEASE_ do a search or read a few pages back before asking the same questions over and over, especially questions in regards to the MBB.  Sizing, comfort, availability, colors, etc have all been answered at least twice on this thread.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i'm only here to enable with the MBB...  and so are the ducks...


----------



## Vendrazi

NOT THE DUCKS...WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE DUCKS...

(Seriously, am loving the duckies.)


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm only here to enable with the MBB... and so are the ducks...


----------



## Minamiz




----------



## jamidee

What do y'all think of the new glitter CL... the sexy slingback in glitter and the pigalle ?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> What do y'all think of the new glitter CL... the sexy slingback in glitter and the pigalle ?


 
Been discussed multiple times. We likee.


----------



## jamidee

ohh! I'd like to read the discussion... now to just figure out how to search! 
Thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

^ jade!!!


----------



## authenticplease

pixiesparkle said:


> This is a little out of topic but does anyone know if any CL boutiques or department stores in US/ any other countries that ship internationally still have the Pomice Maggie or Black Maggie 140??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I remember seeing both the Pomice and Black at Saks ATL the last time I was there....email or call Jonathan.  If he doesn't have your size, I would imagine he could find them via the locator system.  GL!  jonathan.saks5@gmail.com or 770-331-9600


----------



## ceseeber

Love the ducks.....something that finally made me laugh after a rough day!


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> ohh! I'd like to read the discussion... now to just figure out how to search!
> Thanks!



Scroll to the top of this page, top right corner, beneath page numbers. Click on "Seach this thread" and type what you want to search.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

I'm a bit in love with this shoe and I'd like a unique flat but how do you think these fit for comfort?  By this I mean standing, walking around quite a bit or more than 8-10hrs a day?  I'm asking because this would be my first pair of pointed toe flats so I'm a bit uncertain. BTW that might sound weird but I'm considering these shoes for clinic (hospital) so...yeah I know glitters but I can't stand having to wear entirely sedate shoes into "work". Plus some rotations are more forgiving than others...


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I'm a bit in love with this shoe and I'd like a unique flat but how do you think these fit for comfort?  By this I mean standing, walking around quite a bit or more than 8-10hrs a day?  BTW that might sound weird but I'm considering these shoes for clinic (hospital) so...yeah I know glitters but I can't stand having to wear entirely sedate shoes into "work". Plus some rotations are more forgiving than others...





You should really post this in the comfort thread.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> You should really post this in the comfort thread.



Okay thanks!  I was thinking maybe someone here had these pair since they are new but maybe it doesn't matter since they are just flat pigalles?


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Okay thanks!  I was thinking maybe someone here had these pair since they are new but maybe it doesn't matter since they are just flat pigalles?



Yep, I think so! 

Plus, you'll get more answers in that thread due to it being the subject, whereas this is just general discussion about new styles. But if it helps, I have the Pigalle flats and they are NOT comfortable at first. They do need to be broken in. They are fine to stand in, but you will have blisters on your pinky toes and heels for the first few wears. Just a warning.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg melia!!! little birdy socks!!!!


----------



## jenayb

I'm not seeing the royal blue Yolanda spikes w/ gold that *Dessye* posted in the pics only thread on Net-A-Porter! Where is you, Yolanda!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

has anyone seen a modeling pic of the frambroise patent lady peeps? my friend just got them and the are TDF!!!!!  I'm gonna ask her if she will let me post them on here because they are just AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## jenayb

^^ Please do post! I've seen them IRL and the colour is stunning, but I didn't want to try them on lest I come home with them.


----------



## ellelee

[/B]





clothingguru said:


> ^ ITA with Carlinha! They are one of the comfiest pairs i own. The 3 bows make them snug to your feet and sturdier.



 thank you *Carlinha*, *Clothingguru*, and *Regeens*


----------



## ellelee

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm only here to enable with the MBB...  and so are the ducks...



Love this! Thanks


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Here are modeling pics of the frambroise patent lady peeps courtesy of my beautiful friend  I can't wait to get mines


----------



## Dessye

nm


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Here are modeling pics of the frambroise patent lady peeps courtesy of my beautiful friend  I can't wait to get mines



Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing! It must be so very nice to have friends to go CL shopping and such with!


----------



## pixiesparkle

authenticplease said:


> pixiesparkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little out of topic but does anyone know if any CL boutiques or department stores in US/ any other countries that ship internationally still have the Pomice Maggie or Black Maggie 140??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I remember seeing both the Pomice and Black at Saks ATL the last time I was there....email or call Jonathan.  If he doesn't have your size, I would imagine he could find them via the locator system.  GL!  jonathan.saks5@gmail.com or 770-331-9600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Authenthic*! I emailed Jonathan but it bounced back with delivery failure..Is the email address correct?
> *Dessye* I will try calling Horatio tmr =) thx!
Click to expand...


----------



## authenticplease

^^^My bad!  jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com  He is also text friendly to the cell number I gave!


----------



## tivogirl

I think I'm finally going to jump on the Pigalle 120 bandwagon! I'm really tempted by the denim from BG.com posted above, but the smallest size they come in is 36. I'm a true size 6, a 36.5 in most CLs, and according to piggie's thread I should size WAY down. I won't be able to try them on ahead of time.

Anybody know if the online boutique will be getting these in denim? Or anyone else for that matter? I'm just concerned I may have to exchange for a 35.5 and won't be able to!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, anyone know if the Boulima is coming in *140* ?





RedBottomLover said:


> *seductive* Boulima will only be available in 160



I so wish these were coming in 140s. They are so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

Agreed!! I love them but won't dare attempt 160s!


----------



## JetSetGo!

jenaywins said:


> I'm not seeing the royal blue Yolanda spikes w/ gold that *Dessye* posted in the pics only thread on Net-A-Porter! Where is you, Yolanda!



These are on the UK site.


----------



## jenayb

JetSetGo! said:


> These are on the UK site.



Thank you so much!


----------



## hazeltt

What do you ladies wear with your MBBs? I'm on the fence about pre-ordering from Saks because I'm not sure what to wear with it. I like to wear more skinny jeans/pants compared to dresses/skirts/shorts and the high cut of the ankle might make my legs look stumpy.


----------



## clothingguru

^ they look awesome with Capri's!!!!!

^sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Perfect Day

With capri's ..... Yes that works for me too.


----------



## sophinette007

Lovely! I adore this photo!


clothingguru said:


> ^ they look awesome with Capri's!!!!!
> 
> ^sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Star86doll

Have anyone ever tried on Fine Bretelle? how does these size runs? I thought these style more like Biancas. thanks!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> ^ they look awesome with Capri's!!!!!
> 
> ^sorry for the blurry pic




Thanks for the modeling pic! I think I need to head out and get some capri's!


----------



## sobe2009

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Here are modeling pics of the frambroise patent lady peeps courtesy of my beautiful friend  I can't wait to get mines


 
Thank you for posting

 OMG!!! I just died... Do I need them? ..... sigh


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison *

*Bianca Python Batik * $1695







*Simple 100 Python Indio Purple* $1145






*Simple 100 Python Indio Fuxia* $1145






*Denis 100 Cobra Tamponato Corda* $1535






Also..

*Mrs Black 70 Crelino Cobra heel taupe* $735. Also available in *Naturale*.


----------



## clothingguru

sophinette007 said:


> Lovely! I adore this photo!


Thank you!!!! 



> *hazeltt*: Thanks for the modeling pic! I think I need to head out and get some capri's!


Yes you do!!!!  Then you have all the more reason to ge the MBB's hehe!


----------



## sobe2009

clothingguru said:


> ^ they look awesome with Capri's!!!!!
> 
> ^sorry for the blurry pic


 
Love this look CG!


----------



## karwood

*MAGO ALERT!!!!* Jeffrey from Madison Ave. has informed me they will be receiving the Mago in black/white and royal blue/white. If you are interested in buying a pair of the Mago, I  would suggest you call and add your name to the waitlist.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *MAGO ALERT!!!!* Jeffrey from Madison Ave. has informed me they will be receiving the Mago in black/white and royal blue/white. If you are interested in buying a pair of the Mago, I would suggest you call and add your name to the waitlist.


 
*Karwood*, what would I & many others do without you? 

Now that the Mago is within reach, may I delve into the nitty gritty? We've determined it's a 160mm heel height, correct? And that the cap is.... Leather? Patent?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cg- *They look amazing with capris! you're giving me new outfit ideas


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Yes you do!!!!  Then you have all the more reason to ge the MBB's hehe!



Haha, yes! I just placed myself on the waiting list at SCP! But I'm not sure if its cheaper ordering from Saks or getting it directly from the boutique. (it's b/c I'm from Canada )


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> *Karwood*, what would I & many others do without you?
> 
> Now that the Mago is within reach, may I delve into the nitty gritty? We've determined it's a 160mm heel height, correct? And that the cap is.... Leather? Patent?




Madison is receiving 160, however I do know Saks will be getting the black/white in 140. The material on the toe cap is called "Lai Mirror". From my understanding, it is a shiny and reflective material.


----------



## Dessye

JetSetGo! said:


> These are on the UK site.


 
Oops, my bad!


----------



## Elise499

New on the eBoutique






Lady Peep jade croco


----------



## RedBottomLover

Elise499 said:


> New on the eBoutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep jade croco


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


>


 
^^^
Tell me about it!  I nearly had a heart attack when I saw those!


----------



## Stacy31

Elise499 said:


> New on the eBoutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep jade croco


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Tell me about it!  I nearly had a heart attack when I saw those!


These totally made my heart flutter!! I'm in love. I wasn't crazy about the jade until I saw the croc! Why oh why must Msr. L. do this to me?


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> New on the eBoutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep jade croco




They are GORGEOUS, but $5295 on one pair shoes would definitely piss off DH! That would require some serious splainin !


----------



## gymangel812

Elise499 said:


> New on the eBoutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep jade croco



if those ever go one sale anywhere they are MINE!


----------



## calisurf

karwood said:


> They are GORGEOUS, but $5295 on one pair shoes will definitely piss off DH! That would require some serious splainin !



  Luuuuucccccyyyyy -- you have some serious splainin' to do!

I died when I saw them and was strangely relieved when I saw the price tag -- phew.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> if those ever go one sale anywhere they are MINE!


 
No, mine! :boxing: (jk, of course!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

RedBottomLover said:


> These totally made my heart flutter!! I'm in love. I wasn't crazy about the jade until I saw the croc! Why oh why must Msr. L. do this to me?


 
while I can't afford the croc, this did just confirm that I need something in watersnake jade


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> while I can't afford the croc, this did just confirm that I need something in watersnake jade


 
Yes the jade is beautiful!!! miss u btw


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sobe2009 said:


> Yes the jade is beautiful!!! miss u btw


 
misss you!!!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> while I can't afford the croc, this did just confirm that I need something in watersnake jade


The watersnake jade is gorgeous too. What shoe are you planning to get?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

RedBottomLover said:


> The watersnake jade is gorgeous too. What shoe are you planning to get?


 
Banana or Altadama


----------



## karwood

More new addition @ the CL eBoutique:

*Tres Decollete*







*Luxura*






*Lucifer Bow 45*






*Sexy 100 red patent leather*


----------



## calisurf

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Banana or Altadama



Would love that too! 

Did a search but I only saw jade bianca?  Did I miss these and where they will be sold?


----------



## RedBottomLover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Banana or Altadama


Can't go wrong with either one! What's the banana like comfort-wise?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

calisurf said:


> Would love that too!
> 
> Did a search but I only saw jade bianca? Did I miss these and where they will be sold?


 
Jade Banana will be at Saks, I forgot where the ADs will be. 



RedBottomLover said:


> Can't go wrong with either one! What's the banana like comfort-wise?


 
I don't own any Bananas, but I tried them on once and they were fine. I have 2 pairs of ADs that I love!


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> Can't go wrong with either one! What's the banana like comfort-wise?



Some ladies have posted the fit and comfort between the AD and Banana are pretty much the same. However most have found the cut of the Banana's  peep-toe to be too open and unflattering  on the toes.


----------



## Alice1979

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Jade Banana will be at Saks, I forgot where the ADs will be.



Jade watersnake ADs will be available at West Hollywood (BH) boutique.


----------



## calisurf

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Banana or Altadama


 
Excellent choice! :okay:


----------



## tivogirl

So what IS the trick for finding these new styles on the CL site? Once someone here posts them I can search and find them, but how are you all discovering the new additions?


----------



## karwood

tivogirl said:


> So what IS the trick for finding these new styles on the CL site? Once someone here posts them I can search and find them, but how are you all discovering the new additions?



Are you looking here? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek.html


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Alice1979 said:


> Jade watersnake ADs will be available at West Hollywood (BH) boutique.


 
thank you *Alice! *



karwood said:


> Some ladies have posted the fit and comfort between the AD and Banana are pretty much the same. However most have found the cut of the Banana's peep-toe to be too open and unflattering on the toes.


 
thanks *Karwood! *Hoping to try them both! 



Dessye said:


> Excellent choice! :okay:


 
thank you!


----------



## indypup

The jade croc Lady Peeps... OMG. 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek/lady-peep-150mm.html


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Elise499 said:


> New on the eBoutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep jade croco



OMG love!!!!  That has to be the most beautiful color croc ever!!!!  Msr. L is killing me!  I need to win the lotto.....


----------



## tivogirl

karwood said:


> Are you looking here? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek.html



Ahhhhhhh! NO I was not! Thank you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Haha, yes! I just placed myself on the waiting list at SCP! But I'm not sure if its cheaper ordering from Saks or getting it directly from the boutique. (it's b/c I'm from Canada )


YAY!!!!!  Im in Canada too  And it does suck! But i went over to the U.S. and got myself a postal box there! It helps a lot! I think it may be cheaper to go through the boutique? Maybe? But not by much probably. The only boutique that would really save you money is Paris. Because of the Vat and exchange.

*Sobe:*Thank you hun!  Glad to see you! 

*Dez:*thanks! Glad to inspire :kiss:

*Kar & **Elsie**:* Thanks for the wonderful pics! 

P.S> the JADE CROC made me....... Gosh that price tag is insane!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> YAY!!!!!  Im in Canada too  And it does suck! But i went over to the U.S. and got myself a postal box there! It helps a lot! I think it may be cheaper to go through the boutique? Maybe? But not by much probably. The only boutique that would really save you money is Paris. Because of the Vat and exchange.
> 
> *Sobe:*Thank you hun!  Glad to see you!
> 
> *Dez:*thanks! Glad to inspire :kiss:
> 
> *Kar & **Elsie**:* Thanks for the wonderful pics!
> 
> P.S> the JADE CROC made me....... Gosh that price tag is insane!




We Canadians have to go through all that trouble for a pair of beloved CLs! 

Maybe I should try calling the Paris boutiques to see if they're getting the MBB. I'm so excited to get them since I keep missing out on the goodies!


----------



## hazeltt

*clothingguru*, I just saw your siggy about your UHG. I know SCP will be getting the MBB in the framboise suede. =)


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> We Canadians have to go through all that trouble for a pair of beloved CLs!
> 
> Maybe I should try calling the Paris boutiques to see if they're getting the MBB. I'm so excited to get them since I keep missing out on the goodies!



I know tell me about it!!!! 
I am so excited for you to get them too!!! YOU will ADORE them!!!!! 

And thank you for the heads up! I thought i was on EVERY wait list available....BUT im NOT on Scp's! EEK! Emailing right now... thank you!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> I know tell me about it!!!!
> I am so excited for you to get them too!!! YOU will ADORE them!!!!!
> 
> And thank you for the heads up! I thought i was on EVERY wait list available....BUT im NOT on Scp's! EEK! Emailing right now... thank you!



I went into Barneys today and took a peek at their look book. They will be receiving the framboise suede MBB along with some ahhhhhhmazing styles. I die.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I went into Barneys today and took a peek at their look book. They will be receiving the framboise suede MBB along with some ahhhhhhmazing styles. I die.



O___M___G!!!! Really?!!! I DIE too!!!!  What else did they have? DARE i ask? Thank you for letting me know! 

Do you think barneys online will have them or just in store? Holt Renfrew right where i live is getting them too!!! And i told them they NEED to call me as soon as they get my size in! But they have a habit of forgetting to call and if they forget......oh boy will i have a fit...!!!

Thats why i put my name on EVERY list so that if 3 places dont call etc then hopefully one place will. :girlwhack:

*I HAVE NEVER WANTED A SHOE MORE THAN THESE*


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> O___M___G!!!! Really?!!! I DIE too!!!!  What else did they have? DARE i ask? Thank you for letting me know!
> 
> Do you think barneys online will have them or just in store? Holt Renfrew right where i live is getting them too!!! And i told them they NEED to call me as soon as they get my size in! But they have a habit of forgetting to call and if they forget......oh boy will i have a fit...!!!
> 
> Thats why i put my name on EVERY list so that if 3 places dont call etc then hopefully one place will. :girlwhack:
> 
> *I HAVE NEVER WANTED A SHOE MORE THAN THESE*



Ok so I apologize in advance for not taking pics/writing down style names but I will try to make this as accurate and concise as possible per my memory. Per the book, obviously Madison and BH are getting quite nearly every style while other locations (like Scottsdale of course) will only be getting select colours/sizes. I will also try to limit this list to things that are not necessarily available in store and thus spotted in the wild. 

- MBB Beige/Black/Framboise
- Lady Peep Red/Black Patent (in-store now)
- 70mm Peep Toe Beige Lucifer Bow-Style shoe without spikes on the backs or sides - only on the bow
- Watersnake Bianca in Jade/Black & White/Another colour I can't recall (colours will very store to store)
- Python Simple 100 (tan)
- Studded Pigalle 120 
- Sonietta Ginham Flats 
- Henry (I believe that is the name)
- Toutenkaboucle
- Brandaplato in beige and black (already in-store)
- Fine Bretelle Mary Jane Slingback Platform - Beige & Python (and fabulous!)
- 85mm Greissimo (already in-store)
- Pik Pik 
- Ballota - Cobra
- Daffodil in multiple colours (store availability will greatly vary)
- Ron Ron - Jade Patent
- What I think *could* have been the Double Noeud or a very similar style (had a button on the ankle strap?)
- Miss Cristo (already in-store)
- New Simple - Bone Patent (already in-store)
- Une Plume 


Whew! There were plenty more styles, but this is about all I can recall ATM off the top of my head. I hope this helps.


----------



## clothingguru

^ OMG thank you *Jenay!*!!!  Thats an insane memory!!! I would have never remembered that much! Phiew! And wow they are getting the BLK/BEIGE/ Framb MBB's? They are Smokin right now!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> ^ OMG thank you *Jenay!*!!!  Thats an insane memory!!! I would have never remembered that much! Phiew! And wow they are getting the BLK/BEIGE/ Framb MBB's? They are Smokin right now!!!!!



 Thank you, *R*.

There were many other styles.. I'm trying to think of others but I'm coming up blank.  

Yes, the company will have all three colours, but no one location will stock all three is what my SA told me. He's checking on a few (ok, like 9) pairs for me to see when they might hit the shelves so I will try to post my little updates as often as I can.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> I'm not seeing the royal blue Yolanda spikes w/ gold that *Dessye* posted in the pics only thread on Net-A-Porter! Where is you, Yolanda!


 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin/All

United kingdom net-A=porter


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *R*.
> 
> There were many other styles.. I'm trying to think of others but I'm coming up blank.
> 
> Yes, the company will have all three colours, but no one location will stock all three is what my SA told me. He's checking on a few (ok, like 9) pairs for me to see when they might hit the shelves so I will try to post my little updates as often as I can.



:lolots:9 pairs!!! I LOVE it!!!! :lolots:


----------



## crystalhowlett

JetSetGo! said:


> I so wish these were coming in 140s. They are so pretty!


 
try them on, not bad, so comfy!!! mine came today!! reveal tomorrow when DH is at work.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> :lolots:9 pairs!!! I LOVE it!!!! :lolots:


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks for the Barneys recon *Jenay*!

but except for the MBBS I gotta do a big one of these


----------



## jenayb

^^ You're welcome. 

Yes they really stepped up this season and are getting in some SICK styles!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

does someone know if the *3 fibbia* are already available anywhere in *BEIGE* ?

TIA !


----------



## Elise499

New at Barneys.vom


----------



## Stacy31

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG love!!!! That has to be the most beautiful color croc ever!!!! Msr. L is killing me! I need to win the lotto.....


 

They are available for the waitlist on the CL website, too----beautiful--but WOW are they expensive.


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Madison is receiving 160, however I do know Saks will be getting the black/white in 140. The material on the toe cap is called "Lai Mirror". From my understanding, it is a shiny and reflective material.


aww =( I can only handle 140s and I was hoping to find it in royal blue/white to replace the Maggies..


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> aww =( I can only handle 140s and I was hoping to find it in royal blue/white to replace the Maggies..


Nordtroms had both colorway listed in the spring book and at 140 heigt.


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> I know tell me about it!!!!
> I am so excited for you to get them too!!! YOU will ADORE them!!!!!
> 
> And thank you for the heads up! I thought i was on EVERY wait list available....BUT im NOT on Scp's! EEK! Emailing right now... thank you!




No problem!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> O___M___G!!!! Really?!!! I DIE too!!!!  What else did they have? DARE i ask? Thank you for letting me know!
> 
> Do you think barneys online will have them or just in store? Holt Renfrew right where i live is getting them too!!! And i told them they NEED to call me as soon as they get my size in! But they have a habit of forgetting to call and if they forget......oh boy will i have a fit...!!!
> 
> Thats why i put my name on EVERY list so that if 3 places dont call etc then hopefully one place will. :girlwhack:
> 
> *I HAVE NEVER WANTED A SHOE MORE THAN THESE*




I feel the same way about Holt Renfrew. I called to put my name on the wait list for the Maggie's and they didn't call me when they got them in. argh! 

Do you know if they will be getting in the MBB at the Bloor or Yorkdale locations? It'll be much easier to just get them here.

I already placed myself on the Paris and SCP waiting lists. I hope either one of them calls me. The MBB are really growing on me and I can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I apologize in advance for not taking pics/writing down style names but I will try to make this as accurate and concise as possible per my memory. Per the book, obviously Madison and BH are getting quite nearly every style while other locations (like Scottsdale of course) will only be getting select colours/sizes. I will also try to limit this list to things that are not necessarily available in store and thus spotted in the wild.
> 
> - MBB Beige/Black/Framboise
> - Lady Peep Red/Black Patent (in-store now)
> - 70mm Peep Toe Beige Lucifer Bow-Style shoe without spikes on the backs or sides - only on the bow
> - Watersnake Bianca in Jade/Black & White/Another colour I can't recall (colours will very store to store)
> - Python Simple 100 (tan)
> - Studded Pigalle 120
> - Sonietta Ginham Flats
> - Henry (I believe that is the name)
> - Toutenkaboucle
> - Brandaplato in beige and black (already in-store)
> - Fine Bretelle Mary Jane Slingback Platform - Beige & Python (and fabulous!)
> - 85mm Greissimo (already in-store)
> - Pik Pik
> - Ballota - Cobra
> - Daffodil in multiple colours (store availability will greatly vary)
> - Ron Ron - Jade Patent
> - What I think *could* have been the Double Noeud or a very similar style (had a button on the ankle strap?)
> - Miss Cristo (already in-store)
> - New Simple - Bone Patent (already in-store)
> - Une Plume
> 
> 
> Whew! There were plenty more styles, but this is about all I can recall ATM off the top of my head. I hope this helps.



You have an amazing memory to remember all these styles! Thank you for the intel! :urock:


----------



## Alice1979

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> does someone know if the *3 fibbia* are already available anywhere in *BEIGE* ?
> 
> TIA !


 
I believe saks has the 3 fibbia in beige.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> Nordtroms had both colorway listed in the spring book and at 140 heigt.


Thxx for the intel Yazzie!! could you please recommend me an SA at Nordies if you have one? if they have an email that'd be fantastic


----------



## yazziestarr

no problem* Pixie* ill try and get my SAs email for you. i don't have it because I usually call but emailing is so much easier form overseas.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> no problem* Pixie* ill try and get my SAs email for you. i don't have it because I usually call but emailing is so much easier form overseas.



yess please PM me when you have it!! you're a champ =)


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> You have an amazing memory to remember all these styles! Thank you for the intel! :urock:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks for the intel *jenay*!!!  You have a fantastic memory!


----------



## heatherB

*Jenay*, thanks for the intel! I love the Pik Pik too! Which color is Barney's getting? And in the Une Plume, was it the closed back or sling? What colors? Sorry for all the questions.. :shame:


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> I believe saks has the 3 fibbia in beige.


 
They are also available at the Madison Boutique


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks for the intel *jenay*!!! You have a fantastic memory!


 




heatherB said:


> *Jenay*, thanks for the intel! I love the Pik Pik too! Which color is Barney's getting? And in the Une Plume, was it the closed back or sling? What colors? Sorry for all the questions.. :shame:


 
The Pik Pik was in.... NUDE!!  Consider me an owner - I must have it!

 I *believe* they were the slingback.. I'm 99.999999% positive. They had black, nude, and another colour that I unfortunately cannot recall.


----------



## heatherB

^Thank you!!

Nude...amazing


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! This is crazy!!
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beau...utins-deemed-quot-weapon-quot-by-tsa-2436332/


----------



## heatherB

^That is crazy!! But what is worse is all the ignorant comments people wrote about the shoes being hideous and not worth the money! pfft


----------



## jenayb

Re: The TSA scandal that apparently rocked the world.....


I can't believe that is even news honestly, KWIM? You would think that people would have the common sense NOT to wear a spiked pair of shoes, especially in light of the heightened security lately. I'm sorry.. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I think that if you are dumb enough to wear spiked shoes through security at the airport, you deserve to have them taken away. 


But I digress. Moving on, I just paid a visit to Nordstrom to check out the look book. The Mago in the blue colourway and the black colourway will hit sometime between 2/1 and 4/15... Only $795? Get right outta town!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I apologize in advance for not taking pics/writing down style names but I will try to make this as accurate and concise as possible per my memory. Per the book, obviously Madison and BH are getting quite nearly every style while other locations (like Scottsdale of course) will only be getting select colours/sizes. I will also try to limit this list to things that are not necessarily available in store and thus spotted in the wild.
> 
> - MBB Beige/Black/Framboise
> - Lady Peep Red/Black Patent (in-store now)
> - 70mm Peep Toe Beige Lucifer Bow-Style shoe without spikes on the backs or sides - only on the bow
> - Watersnake Bianca in Jade/Black & White/Another colour I can't recall (colours will very store to store)
> - Python Simple 100 (tan)
> - Studded Pigalle 120
> - Sonietta Ginham Flats
> - Henry (I believe that is the name)
> - Toutenkaboucle
> - Brandaplato in beige and black (already in-store)
> - Fine Bretelle Mary Jane Slingback Platform - Beige & Python (and fabulous!)
> - 85mm Greissimo (already in-store)
> - Pik Pik
> - Ballota - Cobra
> - Daffodil in multiple colours (store availability will greatly vary)
> - Ron Ron - Jade Patent
> - What I think *could* have been the Double Noeud or a very similar style (had a button on the ankle strap?)
> - Miss Cristo (already in-store)
> - New Simple - Bone Patent (already in-store)
> - Une Plume
> 
> 
> Whew! There were plenty more styles, but this is about all I can recall ATM off the top of my head. I hope this helps.



Nice work, detective! Thank you for the awesome intel!


----------



## heatherB

^I agree, it seems like common sense not to take the chance. 

And in other news: LP Spike is now on CL online boutique


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Nice work, detective! Thank you for the awesome intel!


 



PS - OT slightly, but your post reminded me....

When you had your 2011 smilie in your signature, DBF saw it and goes, "Um, why don't you have something cool like that in _your_ signature!?"


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> But I digress. Moving on, I just paid a visit to Nordstrom to check out the look book. The Mago in the blue colourway and the black colourway will hit sometime between 2/1 and 4/15... Only $795? Get right outta town!



whaaaaa!!!!!!!  I die!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG!!!! The lady peep in the RED!!!!!!  MUST HAVE! One of my re-shoe-lusions was getting an all red pair!!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

^*CG*, you NEED those!  They are showstoppers!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> OMG!!!! The lady peep in the RED!!!!!!  MUST HAVE! One of my re-shoe-lusions was getting an all red pair!!!!!!!


 
Um. They are AHHHHMAZING in person.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> But I digress. Moving on, I just paid a visit to Nordstrom to check out the look book. The Mago in the blue colourway and the black colourway will hit sometime between 2/1 and 4/15... Only $795? Get right outta town!


 
it's sad that i read this and thought to myself $795 is a deal for them, lol.  definitely a shoe i want to try on!!


----------



## heatherB

^That is an amazing deal!  For a shoe like that....

But, I know what you mean. Anyone else would think we were crazy!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe, I did, too! 

I almost dropped my bag when I read $795 in the look book. 

Idk though. Those Boulimas on the CL website are kinda killin' me, smalls!!


----------



## calisurf

^ oh god, so many shoes - want.  must stop.


----------



## heatherB

calisurf said:


> ^ oh god, so many shoes - want.  must stop.


 

I feel your pain


----------



## hazeltt

heatherB said:


> I feel your pain



I do too! There are so many gorgeous styles this season!


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison*

*Pik Pik Pik 120 Nude Patent Leather* $995








*Delico 100 Nude Patent Leather *$725






*Sexy 100 Black Mini Glitter* $595


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *New Arrival at Madison*
> 
> *Pik Pik Pik 120 Nude Patent Leather* $995


 


I wish we could have some modeling shots!


----------



## heatherB

^ me too. I guess you'll just have to get them *Jena*y so you can be our model


----------



## ellelee

Thank you ladies for all the enabling on this thread
I have waitlisted for VP spikes in beige, black MBB, and framboise MBB!!!


----------



## jenayb

Karung Boulima..............

Do I need these? Because I feel like I can't live without them all of a sudden.......


----------



## ringing_phone

The Mago is $795 in the US?  I think it's $995 in Canada


----------



## RedBottomLover

ringing_phone said:


> The Mago is $795 in the US?  I think it's $995 in Canada


Holy moly! What a price jump!


----------



## hazeltt

ringing_phone said:


> The Mago is $795 in the US?  I think it's $995 in Canada



Is that the price at Holt's?


----------



## ringing_phone

^I *think* so... I thought I remembered seeing $9xx... either $975 or $995.


----------



## hazeltt

I thought they were getting better at matching US prices. Either way, that's a big jump from the US price. I'd love to know what styles they will be getting in.


----------



## calisurf

I wanted to give an update about the Une Plume Slingback Nude Patent.

I had a devil of a time with defects - a reddish mark in the patent in the toe area. I ended up ordering a replacement pair, but that one was defective too. Luckily the mark was on the left on one pair and on the right on the other. So, in the end, got one unmarred pair!

But here they are, and I just can't wait for summer!

Ordered .5 size up, Barneys.


----------



## calisurf

In case anyone was interested in this style -- they are really comfortable!

Maleva 150 Pomice Suede 37.5 (TTS) NM


----------



## regeens

Fresh out of the delivery boxes in the Sydney boutique. Ridiculously gorgeous *Meridian Blue Fifi Strass*. Only 4 pairs were made available for Asia Pacific. They all went to the Sydney boutique.

These are TTS. A$3800.  First modelling photo courtesy of *lilmissb*. Second is mine. Enjoy!


----------



## singsongjones

regeens said:


> Fresh out of the delivery boxes in the Sydney boutique. Ridiculously gorgeous *Meridian Blue Fifi Strass*. Only 4 pairs were made available for Asia Pacific. They all went to the Sydney boutique.
> 
> These are TTS. A$3800. First modelling photo courtesy of *lilmissb*. Second is mine. Enjoy!


 
...what a_ beautiful_ shoe!


----------



## chloe speaks

calisurf said:


> In case anyone was interested in this style -- they are really comfortable!
> 
> Maleva 150 Pomice Suede 37.5 (TTS) NM


 
*cali*: those Malevas are adorable on you!


----------



## pixiesparkle

regeens said:


> Fresh out of the delivery boxes in the Sydney boutique. Ridiculously gorgeous *Meridian Blue Fifi Strass*. Only 4 pairs were made available for Asia Pacific. They all went to the Sydney boutique.
> 
> These are TTS. A$3800.  First modelling photo courtesy of *lilmissb*. Second is mine. Enjoy!


*gasp* they are breathtaking!!!! If I had 3800AUD to spare they would def go towards these beautiful shoess


----------



## Perfect Day

calisurf said:


> In case anyone was interested in this style -- they are really comfortable!
> 
> Maleva 150 Pomice Suede 37.5 (TTS) NM



Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Marisa783

Is the Une Plume coming in nude patent in the non-slingback version?  I did a search but nothing turned up. TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

WOW......R, those are amazing!  I would NOT have wanted to take them off   Of course they are out of my budget but still....

Calisurf....love the Maleva!  And the Une Plume looks perfect for summer!


----------



## BattyBugs

The Boulimas are gorgeous and growing on me daily. Must not cave! Must not cave!


----------



## calisurf

chloe speaks said:


> *cali*: those Malevas are adorable on you!





Perfect Day said:


> Totally gorgeous!!!






authenticplease said:


> Calisurf....love the Maleva!  And the Une Plume looks perfect for summer!



Thanks all - you area all so wonderful!!!



Marisa783 said:


> Is the Une Plume coming in nude patent in the  non-slingback version?  I did a search but nothing turned up.  TIA!



I have not seen it -- so I went with these.


----------



## heatherB

Marisa783 said:


> Is the Une Plume coming in nude patent in the non-slingback version?  I did a search but nothing turned up. TIA!



Like *Cal*i, I haven't seen it and I've been searching..


----------



## jeshika

*Regeens*!  I DIE!


----------



## jenayb

Arrivals at Miami....


----------



## jenayb

More Arrivals at Miami...


----------



## jenayb

And the last batch at Miami...


----------



## Marisa783

^speak of the devil!  The nude non-slingback Une Plumes!  Are they the same height as the slingback version?


----------



## PyAri

regeens said:


> Fresh out of the delivery boxes in the Sydney boutique. Ridiculously gorgeous *Meridian Blue Fifi Strass*. Only 4 pairs were made available for Asia Pacific. They all went to the Sydney boutique.
> 
> These are TTS. A$3800.  First modelling photo courtesy of *lilmissb*. Second is mine. Enjoy!


Gorgeous!


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> And the last batch at Miami...



They do exist, the closed-back Une Plume in nude patent!!!!
Now, which do I need, tan or nude? Or both?


----------



## heatherB

Marisa783 said:


> ^speak of the devil!  The nude non-slingback Une Plumes!  Are they the same height as the slingback version?



Yes, they are the same. 140, I believe.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks for posting *jenay*!!

i am loving those une plumes in the nude and what looks to be framboise.... and yay for being a non slingback

i was thinking about making a trip to FL in feb... hope they still have some goodies by the time i get there!  i tried to visit when i was there for thanksgiving but the CL boutique is closed on sundays


----------



## heatherB

OMG!!!  Spring is up at NM.com, several styles I've not seen before: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000149&cmCat=&view=superall&navid=viewallsubs

Just when I thought my list was done.. Seriously can't handle it


----------



## moshi_moshi

looks like NM has their beige MBB in already???  it doesn't say preoder on their site....


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> looks like NM has their beige MBB in already???  it doesn't say preoder on their site....



They are pre-order.  Expected delivery date is for 4/22/11


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> They are pre-order. Expected delivery date is for 4/22/11


 
thanks *kar*... i guess i missed that


----------



## karwood

The more I see the *Pampas*, the more I am falling in love with them! The laser cut details is just gorgeous!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## heatherB

^They are ah-mazing  Luckily, my "No shoes over 140mm" rule keeps me from ordering them.


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> ^They are ah-mazing  Luckily, my "No shoes over 140mm" rule keeps me from ordering them.



Rules are meant to be broken


----------



## jenayb

Marisa783 said:


> ^speak of the devil! The nude non-slingback Une Plumes! Are they the same height as the slingback version?


 
Yes; I believe they are both 140. 



heatherB said:


> They do exist, the closed-back Une Plume in nude patent!!!!
> Now, which do I need, tan or nude? Or both?


 
Um duh, both!!! 



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks for posting *jenay*!!
> 
> i am loving those une plumes in the nude and what looks to be framboise.... and yay for being a non slingback
> 
> i was thinking about making a trip to FL in feb... hope they still have some goodies by the time i get there! i tried to visit when i was there for thanksgiving but the CL boutique is closed on sundays


 
You are welcome! It is indeed framboise. 



heatherB said:


> OMG!!!  Spring is up at NM.com, several styles I've not seen before:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000149&cmCat=&view=superall&navid=viewallsubs
> 
> Just when I thought my list was done.. Seriously can't handle it


 
WHEW! Nothing I can't live without!



karwood said:


> The more I see the *Pampas*, the more I am falling in love with them! The laser cut details is just gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
I myself have been dying over those for the last few weeks...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

omg, I've LOVING the *Balotas*!!!!
I just went to Holt Renfrew to get myself wait-listed and they will be getting them in gold within the next few weeks.
Price is only 1150$CAD compared to 1195$US!!! (haha I think it's "cheap" now but other 'normal' beings will disagree lol) 
Here's a pic of Jessica Alba wearing them at the Focker's premiere





Also *Pampas* were in their look-book for ~ 1450$CAD

And if anyone's interested, Rosenstein *MAY* be getting some STRASS shoes in. They haven't confirmed the order, but that's what Joseph(?) told me since Ivry wasn't there today. Oh and he doesn't know which style they'll be ordering...


----------



## jenayb

^^ They are super cute, but drat not having anywhere to wear them! 

In other news, my Nordstrom SA just called to let me know that the arrival of the Mago is impending and that he needs me to be available to answer his call with my CC info within the next month or so. DYING.


----------



## calisurf

^ Jenay - are you going blue or penguin?


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks* jenay*!  Am I crazy for liking the Miss Cristo in brown?


----------



## yazziestarr

oh those balotas what color is the glitter...nude?


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> ^ Jenay - are you going blue or penguin?


 


Whichever I can get my hands on first, honestly. Penguin is actually my nickname and my favourite animal, so naturally I'd like the B&W but... Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## jenayb

jancedtif said:


> Thanks* jenay*! Am I crazy for liking the Miss Cristo in brown?


 
No, not at all! The brown is delicious IRL! And at that price, you may as well get both!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> oh those balotas what color is the glitter...nude?



Yup, nude.

Only the metallic platform and covered heel will have a choice of either gold or silver, otherwise the glitter is same for both I think.
NM has the silver ones right now on their site.

Hmm... I'm salivating so badly for the gold Balota lol


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Whichever I can get my hands on first, honestly. Penguin is actually my nickname and my favourite animal, so naturally I'd like the B&W but... Beggers can't be choosers.



such a cute nickname, *jenay*! can i start calling you that? 

i too can't wait for the black and nude magos to get here!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> such a cute nickname, *jenay*! can i start calling you that?
> 
> i too can't wait for the black and nude magos to get here!!!!


 
 Yes you may.


----------



## authenticplease

Jan....I saw the Miss Cristo at Saks the last time I went and I haven't been able to get them out of my head I may need to go try them on


----------



## calisurf

^ I like those too - reminds me of a chanel shoe from 2-3 years ago.


----------



## missgiannina

does anybody know if Lady Clou Spike is going to be available on Saks online?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

now the lucifer in beige is tempting me hmmmm


----------



## heatherB

authenticplease said:


> Jan....I saw the Miss Cristo at Saks the last time I went and I haven't been able to get them out of my head I may need to go try them on


 

oooo, please try them on...and take modeling pics. I'm dying to see them on.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the Miss Cristo and the two-toned Tres Decollete!


----------



## JadoreCL

missgiannina said:


> does anybody know if Lady Clou Spike is going to be available on Saks online?



missgiannina from what i have heard they are not! I was looking for them FOREVER and was on multiple wait lists even in paris and switzerland for them and finally got them from a louboutin store. I had asked saks and they had said no. hope that helps!


----------



## missgiannina

JadoreCL said:


> missgiannina from what i have heard they are not! I was looking for them FOREVER and was on multiple wait lists even in paris and switzerland for them and finally got them from a louboutin store. I had asked saks and they had said no. hope that helps!



oh no! i guess i will have to pre order from the neiman website.


----------



## hazeltt

Do you know what other styles Holts will be getting in? They all told me they didnt get their style books in yet.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg, I've LOVING the *Balotas*!!!!
> I just went to Holt Renfrew to get myself wait-listed and they will be getting them in gold within the next few weeks.
> Price is only 1150$CAD compared to 1195$US!!! (haha I think it's "cheap" now but other 'normal' beings will disagree lol)
> Here's a pic of Jessica Alba wearing them at the Focker's premiere
> 
> View attachment 1291238
> View attachment 1291237
> 
> 
> Also *Pampas* were in their look-book for ~ 1450$CAD
> 
> And if anyone's interested, Rosenstein *MAY* be getting some STRASS shoes in. They haven't confirmed the order, but that's what Joseph(?) told me since Ivry wasn't there today. Oh and he doesn't know which style they'll be ordering...


----------



## *MJ*

Hey girls, the Framboise Suede MBB is available for pre-order on Luisaviaroma! 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N7&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


----------



## crystalhowlett

*MJ* said:


> Hey girls, the Framboise Suede MBB is available for pre-order on Luisaviaroma!
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N7&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


 
Exactly what I came to talk about. I'm torn between all 3, this will be my 2nd purchase for the yr,season(reshoelution 1-9)
I really wish they came in a patent leather, I'm a cluts and just dont know about the soft leather v.s suede, color. Should I get a 38 or 37.5? most CL's 38 fit perfect but what I've read they should be tight which is fine with me i know they will stretch. then also should I wait and nab someone elses on the bay? Should I wait? should I buy another brand new style?


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=53I

Love these 2!! lady clou is pretty, not feeling the white but nude or a fun color I would really be into, that would cover several of my wants= spike,new,150mm,HG style


----------



## *MJ*

I wish I could help you Crystal, but I'm feeling pretty indecisive myself!! I love the Framboise, but I have the same concerns as you about the suede...so I am (slightly) leaning towards the black. Still not sure though, and no way can I justify both!


----------



## *MJ*

I like the Lady Clou too...I'd choose red. Wish I could see them in person!! I wonder how they look IRL?


----------



## kett

crystalhowlett said:


> Exactly what I came to talk about. I'm torn between all 3, this will be my 2nd purchase for the yr,season(reshoelution 1-9)
> I really wish they came in a patent leather, I'm a cluts and just dont know about the soft leather v.s suede, color. Should I get a 38 or 37.5? most CL's 38 fit perfect but what I've read they should be tight which is fine with me i know they will stretch. then also should I wait and nab someone elses on the bay? Should I wait? should I buy another brand new style?



I am totally with you, I hate suede because it is so darn fragile - I am having a similar debate between suede Toutenkaboucles and the canvas ones... anyway, looking at my suede CL's vs. my MBB's (between the ones I have worn a similar number of times) the leather on the MBB has gotten WAY more beat up. The leather is just soooooooooo soft. It is seriously the softest leather ever. You can't even look at it without scratching it. So if your biggest concern is klutziness (believe me, I can relate) I would say that the soft leather vs. suede is kind of a wash.

Length-wise the MBB's fit me totally TTS. As for waiting or getting another style, I am a firm believer in nabbing whatever makes your heart sing.


----------



## jeNYC

Hmmmmmmm....i wonder if the leather on the pre-ordered MMB will be different this time around


----------



## Vendrazi

Anyone know who's getting the Balota here? Not that I need more shoes.... <eyes closet speculatively> I just might want to pet one, that's all.


----------



## ntntgo

*MJ* said:


> I like the Lady Clou too...I'd choose red. Wish I could see them in person!! I wonder how they look IRL?


 
*MJ*-I've seen all of the new colors IRL and the best color, IMO, is the Gunmetal.  (Even though it's not really a gunmetal)  The red is really pretty but is almost too much and is the exact same color as the sole.  They were my first choice but I backed off of them when I saw them.

I have the Gunmetal coming, although I'm still on the fence as to whether I need any more spikes.  Something tells me that the whole spike phenom is going to come to a screeching hault.  Too many designers making them now.  Just sayin'.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> Do you know what other styles Holts will be getting in? They all told me they didnt get their style books in yet.



Others were:

Mme Butterfly (Black?)
Toutenkaboucle
Lady Peep (Black Glitter)
Pigalle with platform
Hassenata
Une Plume Sling
and THIS which I don't know the name


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Vendrazi said:


> Anyone know who's getting the Balota here? Not that I need more shoes.... <eyes closet speculatively> I just might want to pet one, that's all.



Me!!! gonna go straight for the gold lol


----------



## Vendrazi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me!!! gonna go straight for the gold lol



I meant to ask specifically, "Which stores are going to get the Balota?" (But it's good to know which TPFers are going to get them too!!! )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Haha, well in Canada I only know Holt Renfrew.

In the states now, I guess only NM for the silver ones.


----------



## crystalhowlett

I mean  how can this be such a hard decision!!! totally agree if i dont pre order my capability is slim to none. like the multi greiss, so upset about those!!! basically now or never!

on another note i wore my ron rons out for a whole evening including dinner and bar sit down  i did scratch the end but thats what happens i guess.


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Others were:
> 
> Mme Butterfly (Black?)
> Toutenkaboucle
> Lady Peep (Black Glitter)
> Pigalle with platform
> Hassenata
> Une Plume Sling
> and THIS which I don't know the name



Madame butterfly booties or pump? I called around, especially the bloor and vancouver stores and they told me they are not getting in the MBB.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> I mean  how can this be such a hard decision!!! totally agree if i dont pre order my capability is slim to none. like the multi greiss, so upset about those!!! basically now or never!
> 
> on another note i wore my ron rons out for a whole evening including dinner and bar sit down  i did scratch the end but thats what happens i guess.



Yep, that will happen.  

In the end, you have to remind yourself that these are only shoes and small flaws/imperfections are definitely part of the character of the shoe once you've worn it.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> Yep, that will happen.
> 
> In the end, you have to remind yourself that these are only shoes and small flaws/imperfections are definitely part of the character of the shoe once you've worn it.


 
Ya, not to upset getting the plastic dip tomorrow so shouldnt be long and my babies will have a bit of protection, it was either a rock or salt, snowing here.
 Still debating and I have added the Pigalili 120mm. Im trying to cover several bases in one go!! strass spike classic style/new style all in one shoe. I think i would have to try it on first but That aint happening anytime soon.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalili-120mm-14408.html


----------



## crystalhowlett

ntntgo said:


> *MJ*-I've seen all of the new colors IRL and the best color, IMO, is the Gunmetal. (Even though it's not really a gunmetal) The red is really pretty but is almost too much and is the exact same color as the sole. They were my first choice but I backed off of them when I saw them.
> 
> I have the Gunmetal coming, although I'm still on the fence as to whether I need any more spikes. Something tells me that the whole spike phenom is going to come to a screeching hault. Too many designers making them now. Just sayin'.


 
Cant wait to see model pics, gunmetal sounds nice, Especially with the spikes, white is white (omg brain wondering-dior commercial gold is cold diamonds are dead) and ya the red is to much but I love red heels, sexy!!


----------



## ntntgo

Just talked to my friend that is the manager of the LV Boutique and she swears she told me this already.  Apparently, I've had too much on my mind.  However...they have the MBB in ROYAL BLUE SUEDE en route.  Now, I may be losing my mid with my dad being sick and all but did I post this already?  Seems that isn't something that I would have forgotten.  I told her to dig me out a picture.  I am so loving the Royal Blue suede everythig right now. I'm in love with my Maudissimas.  So, can't wait to see what the MBBs will look like in it.
Did everyone else know this and I just spaced it?


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Just talked to my friend that is the manager of the *LV* Boutique and she swears she told me this already.  Apparently, I've had too much on my mind.  However...they have the MBB in ROYAL BLUE SUEDE en route.  Now, I may be losing my mid with my dad being sick and all but did I post this already?  Seems that isn't something that I would have forgotten.  I told her to dig me out a picture.  I am so loving the Royal Blue suede everythig right now. I'm in love with my Maudissimas.  So, can't wait to see what the MBBs will look like in it.
> Did everyone else know this and I just spaced it?



Did you mean CL? hehe


----------



## Ayala

hazeltt said:


> Did you mean CL? hehe




She means the Las Vegas boutique.

Nat: I think the royal blue color was listed way way way back when we first got info about the reissuing of the MBB.  I don't think that people paid it that much mind because it was before we really knew how amazing the Royal Blue was.  I hope that your dad's health is improving and that things get better soon.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Just talked to my friend that is the manager of the LV Boutique and she swears she told me this already.  Apparently, I've had too much on my mind.  However...they have the MBB in ROYAL BLUE SUEDE en route.  Now, I may be losing my mid with my dad being sick and all but did I post this already?  Seems that isn't something that I would have forgotten.  I told her to dig me out a picture.  I am so loving the Royal Blue suede everythig right now. I'm in love with my Maudissimas.  So, can't wait to see what the MBBs will look like in it.
> Did everyone else know this and I just spaced it?



First and foremost, I wish you the best and am sending very positive vibes your way for your dad. 

That said, I do also believe I recall hearing something about this quite some pages back.  

I wish that I could wear the Maudissima - it's such an amazing shoe. I hope I simply tried on the wrong size when I had a chance to throw on the nude patent....


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

ntntgo said:


> Just talked to my friend that is the manager of the LV Boutique and she swears she told me this already.  Apparently, I've had too much on my mind.  However...they have the MBB in ROYAL BLUE SUEDE en route.  Now, I may be losing my mid with my dad being sick and all but did I post this already?  Seems that isn't something that I would have forgotten.  I told her to dig me out a picture.  I am so loving the Royal Blue suede everythig right now. I'm in love with my Maudissimas.  So, can't wait to see what the MBBs will look like in it.
> Did everyone else know this and I just spaced it?



I hope your dad is doing well and that you are taking time for yourself as well.  That said I don't recall seeing the royal blue but the truth is this thread is sooooo long.  In any event I imagine that a royal blue MBB in suede must be killer literally killer as I'm in love w/ the framboise as well.  Speaking of royal blue despite the fact that I'm supposed to be on track and only buying classics (which is why I'm resisting my lust for the MBBs) but has anyone seen or preorderd the watersnake altadamas in what appears to be royal blue?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iRE_c.c&RVL=true

I saw them and I died...just died.  Why does he keep making exotics that make me go


----------



## moshi_moshi

*nat* - i hope your dad is doing well and gets better soon.... keeping him in my thoughts and prayers 

i think someone had mentioned the MBB in the royal blue suede long ago but as *VSG* said this thread is so long that it could have easily been forgotten about or passed over... i also feel like before no one was sure if it was true or a rumored color.... kind of like the red/purple suede that never made it to production


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Madame butterfly booties or pump? I called around, especially the bloor and vancouver stores and they told me they are not getting in the MBB.



I was at holt bloor at today and got a better look at the look book this time and Vancouver, Calgary and bloor at Holts will be getting the framboise MBBs. The SA at yorkdale Holts was in error whe he said that they would be getting them


----------



## PyAri

ntntgo said:


> Just talked to my friend that is the manager of the LV Boutique and she swears she told me this already.  Apparently, I've had too much on my mind.  However...they have the MBB in ROYAL BLUE SUEDE en route.  Now, I may be losing my mid with my dad being sick and all but did I post this already?  Seems that isn't something that I would have forgotten.  I told her to dig me out a picture.  I am so loving the Royal Blue suede everythig right now. I'm in love with my Maudissimas.  So, can't wait to see what the MBBs will look like in it.
> Did everyone else know this and I just spaced it?


I'm with the others in that I remember it being mentioned a long time ago, but  not in awhile. Would love to see a pic of these.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

so many new styles at BG today and i didnt have my phone battery charged so it died before i could snap pics.  I really love the Banana with cork- especially in the lime green color - not usually my style but i loved it!  Several other super plaform wedge styles, lucifer bow in beige & black (not sure about sizes left), pigalle spikes 120 in beige, boulima, and lots more that i'm probably forgetting.  i had to avoid saks to save myself.... i am always a bad birdy there :-/  Barneys has the new python colors in the New Simple pump- the purplo indio is tdf.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks for the ninja report, *Nerdy*.

Do you recall the available colour(s) for the Boulima?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks for the ninja report, *Nerdy*.
> 
> Do you recall the available colour(s) for the Boulima?



yes i saw the 2 suedes- black & beige- no exotics unless they were on the floor elsewhere


----------



## jenayb

Beige!?


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> Did you mean CL? hehe


 
LV-Las Vegas, silly.

Thank you all so much for your well wishes for my dad.  I've been gone off of here for so long that I don't know what I've missed.

I'm getting a pic of the Royal Blue MBB.  I love my Mauds and Victoria says it's the same suede.  Now those MBBs I can get behind.

I saw the Blue ADs and they are more of a blue the same color as the banner up top. Not that rich dark Royal Blue.  But beautiful just the same.  Since I have every color python AD made up until this new collection, I think I'm going to try to go with the Jenny to change it up.  Other than the Pink Powder due to the fact that my PP ADs are on their last leg.  They are over 2 years old now.

Just out of curiousity, now that my Batik LPs are on thier way, is anyone over the whole Batik thing?  I've waited over 6 months for these and then they come out with them in every style imaginable.  It kind of makes them not as special.  Just curious what everyone else thinks that's been waiting as long.

Again, you are all so great for keeping my family in your thoughts.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Beige!?



this one:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D4347%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

SO GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> this one:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D4347%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> SO GORGEOUS!!!


 


I love!! I'm having a very difficult time deciding between these and the Karung from the online boutique. I also just ordered something that may cause purchasing the Boulima to be a bit redundant... 



Nah. I still need them. Thank you for posting the link, *Nerdy. *


----------



## Alice1979

Vendrazi said:


> I meant to ask specifically, "Which stores are going to get the Balota?" (But it's good to know which TPFers are going to get them too!!! )



Nordstrom will be getting the Balota in glitter and suede, RB I think. Here's the list of the styles in their spring lookbook that I remember seeing:

Fifi strass AB
Pampas booty cognac
Pampas pump 120 white
Pigalle plato 120 white/silver, black/silver
Lady Clou red/silver, white/silver
Bianca black patent
AD jade watersnake
Mago 140 black/ivory, blue/ivory
Daffodil pony (?)

There is also a runway style in their book called python booty similar to the Ophrys but has the python front and Bibi heel.


----------



## Alice1979

Alice1979 said:


> Nordstrom will be getting the Balota in glitter and suede, RB I think. Here's the list of the styles in their spring lookbook that I remember seeing:
> 
> Fifi strass AB
> Pampas booty cognac
> Pampas pump 120 white
> Pigalle plato 120 white/silver, black/silver
> Lady Clou red/silver, white/silver
> Bianca black patent
> AD jade watersnake
> Mago 140 black/ivory, blue/ivory
> Daffodil pony (?)
> 
> There is also a runway style in their book called python booty similar to the Ophrys but has the python front and Bibi heel.



I almost forgot, Nordstrom will also be getting the MBB in black nappa.


----------



## crystalhowlett

ntntgo said:


> LV-Las Vegas, silly.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes for my dad. I've been gone off of here for so long that I don't know what I've missed.
> 
> I'm getting a pic of the Royal Blue MBB. I love my Mauds and Victoria says it's the same suede. Now those MBBs I can get behind.
> 
> I saw the Blue ADs and they are more of a blue the same color as the banner up top. Not that rich dark Royal Blue. But beautiful just the same. Since I have every color python AD made up until this new collection, I think I'm going to try to go with the Jenny to change it up. Other than the Pink Powder due to the fact that my PP ADs are on their last leg. They are over 2 years old now.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, now that my Batik LPs are on thier way, is anyone over the whole Batik thing? I've waited over 6 months for these and then they come out with them in every style imaginable. It kind of makes them not as special. Just curious what everyone else thinks that's been waiting as long.
> 
> Again, you are all so great for keeping my family in your thoughts.


 
Royal blue MBB's? cant wait to see that picture.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> LV-Las Vegas, silly.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes for my dad.  I've been gone off of here for so long that I don't know what I've missed.
> 
> I'm getting a pic of the Royal Blue MBB.  I love my Mauds and Victoria says it's the same suede.  Now those MBBs I can get behind.
> 
> I saw the Blue ADs and they are more of a blue the same color as the banner up top. Not that rich dark Royal Blue.  But beautiful just the same.  Since I have every color python AD made up until this new collection, I think I'm going to try to go with the Jenny to change it up.  Other than the Pink Powder due to the fact that my PP ADs are on their last leg.  They are over 2 years old now.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, now that my Batik LPs are on thier way, is anyone over the whole Batik thing?  I've waited over 6 months for these and then they come out with them in every style imaginable.  It kind of makes them not as special.  Just curious what everyone else thinks that's been waiting as long.
> 
> Again, you are all so great for keeping my family in your thoughts.




haha oops my mistake! I always think of Louis Vuitton when I see LV.

I hope your dad is well! 

And your CL collection is TDF! the gold pythons!!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> I was at holt bloor at today and got a better look at the look book this time and Vancouver, Calgary and bloor at Holts will be getting the framboise MBBs. The SA at yorkdale Holts was in error whe he said that they would be getting them



Thanks for the info! I really need to drop by sometime and take a look at their lookbooks! It's so hard to choose now as I always wanted the black nappa ones. But now with framboise and royal blue suede, I think I need to do some re-thinking!


----------



## jenayb

Just received an email re: the Mago from CL online... Should be soon!  The waiting is _killing_ me, smalls.


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, not to upset getting the plastic dip tomorrow so shouldnt be long and my babies will have a bit of protection, it was either a rock or salt, snowing here.
> Still debating and I have added the Pigalili 120mm. Im trying to cover several bases in one go!! strass spike classic style/new style all in one shoe. I think i would have to try it on first but That aint happening anytime soon.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalili-120mm-14408.html


 
LOVE your Boulimas!  We are shoe twins!!  Don't you just love them??


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> LV-Las Vegas, silly.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes for my dad. I've been gone off of here for so long that I don't know what I've missed.
> 
> I'm getting a pic of the Royal Blue MBB. I love my Mauds and Victoria says it's the same suede. Now those MBBs I can get behind.
> 
> I saw the Blue ADs and they are more of a blue the same color as the banner up top. Not that rich dark Royal Blue. But beautiful just the same. Since I have every color python AD made up until this new collection, I think I'm going to try to go with the Jenny to change it up. Other than the Pink Powder due to the fact that my PP ADs are on their last leg. They are over 2 years old now.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, now that my Batik LPs are on thier way, is anyone over the whole Batik thing? I've waited over 6 months for these and then they come out with them in every style imaginable. It kind of makes them not as special. Just curious what everyone else thinks that's been waiting as long.
> 
> Again, you are all so great for keeping my family in your thoughts.


 
I just PMed you.  And by the way, I'm very sorry to hear about your dad's health.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye said:


> LOVE your Boulimas! We are shoe twins!! Don't you just love them??


 
Like my first born ( i would assume its the same feeling)!!! debut this wknd!!
Yaaaahh


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Just out of curiousity, now that my Batik LPs are on thier way, is anyone over the whole Batik thing? I've waited over 6 months for these and then they come out with them in every style imaginable. It kind of makes them not as special. Just curious what everyone else thinks that's been waiting as long.


 
Do you love them? I assume you are excited for their pending arrival, so I think that's all that matters. Even if everyone else on the forum thought the Batik was awful, if you love them that is all that matters.

FWIW, I do not think I'm over Batik.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Like my first born ( i would assume its the same feeling)!!! debut this wknd!!
> Yaaaahh


 


I luuuuuurve them.


----------



## roussel

ntntgo said:


> *MJ*-I've seen all of the new colors IRL and the best color, IMO, is the Gunmetal. (Even though it's not really a gunmetal) The red is really pretty but is almost too much and is the exact same color as the sole. They were my first choice but I backed off of them when I saw them.
> 
> I have the Gunmetal coming, although I'm still on the fence as to whether I need any more spikes. Something tells me that the whole spike phenom is going to come to a screeching hault. Too many designers making them now. Just sayin'.


 
Nat, is the gunmetal what was referred as the black?  Curious to see a pic of this one.


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Like my first born ( i would assume its the same feeling)!!! debut this wknd!!
> Yaaaahh


----------



## Dessye

Luisaviaroma.com has the Framboise suede MBB on pre-order!  They also have barbie pink patent Prorata, white/silver studs Lady Clou and....white patent Pigalle Plato 120!!!  There is also something called Miss Propre suede sandals in brown. GOGOGO!


----------



## Star86doll

^^ Where is barbie pink Prorata?!


----------



## Dessye

:shame:





Star86doll said:


> ^^ Where is barbie pink Prorata?!


 
Edit: D'oh! ush:  It's Mater Claude...sorry!


----------



## Dessye

OK, girls. My sincere apologies: I am not having a good CL day... The Mater Claudes I posted as Prorata are actually FRAMBOISE and *NOT* barbie pink. I jumped to conclusions after seeing their stock photo but it is indeed framboise.

Also please note that it also comes in Royal Blue but it says 'no stock photo available'.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Can't wait to see more photos of the Magos!

Can't decide between Mago or Lady Clou


----------



## Star86doll

Dessye said:


> :shame:
> 
> Edit: D'oh! ush: It's Mater Claude...sorry!


 
Ha! That's what I thought, its ok


----------



## mishybelle

Trouble brewing... new styles up on NM.com. So in love with the red Lady Clou. I think my Lucifers need a sister


----------



## mishybelle

^http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/templates/EntrySC.jhtml?itemId=cat5130731&parentId=cat000199&masterId=cat000149&cmCat=&view=superall&navid=viewallsubs


----------



## roussel

I want those red Lady Clou


----------



## rdgldy

So many new prospective babies at NM!!


----------



## Dessye

The Balota in cobra


----------



## hazeltt

mishybelle said:


> Trouble brewing... new styles up on NM.com. So in love with the red Lady Clou. I think my Lucifers need a sister



Yes, they do!


----------



## calisurf

I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).  

But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big.  PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.

Jade New Simples, 38, $799

The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

I've seen those jade patent NS at Nordstroms too!  They really are a fabulous color!  I found them to run a half size big too.


----------



## calisurf

^ Our Nordies doesn't carry CLs


----------



## tivogirl

FYI, for those of you waitlisted for the red Sexy 100 pumps listed on the CL site, I just got a call from a very nice SA (Collin) who told me they were now available for waitlisters. Whatever is left will be going live on the site tomorrow!

He called the style Devolatte (sp?), although they're listed as Sexy on the CL site. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek/sexy-patent.html


----------



## hazeltt

calisurf said:


> I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).
> 
> But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big.  PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.
> 
> Jade New Simples, 38, $799
> 
> The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!



So sorry they didn't work out for you because the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Aikandy

Wow, I havent bought a new simple since it was $625 - when was the price increase to $799? Eeeek...





calisurf said:


> I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).
> 
> But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big. PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.
> 
> Jade New Simples, 38, $799
> 
> The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

My new simples were over $700 at Bergdorfs several years ago.  The simples are much less.


----------



## jenayb

Aikandy said:


> Wow, I havent bought a new simple since it was $625 - when was the price increase to $799? Eeeek...


 
They're so gorgeous and comfy though!! 

I bought my black patent NS at Barneys about a year ago and they were $750 INCLUDING tax.... 

ETA: How are they $799?

http://www.barneys.com/Patent-New-Simple-Pump/500382515,default,pd.html 

Different colours or stores = different prices? I'm not sure here......


----------



## Dessye

tivogirl said:


> FYI, for those of you waitlisted for the red Sexy 100 pumps listed on the CL site, I just got a call from a very nice SA (Collin) who told me they were now available for waitlisters. Whatever is left will be going live on the site tomorrow!
> 
> He called the style Devolatte (sp?), although they're listed as Sexy on the CL site. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek/sexy-patent.html


 
Did he mean the Devalavi?  That's a different style from the Sexy.  Both are in the sneak peek section.


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).
> 
> But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big. PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.
> 
> Jade New Simples, 38, $799
> 
> The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!


 
They're gorgeous!   I just love the jade color!!  I'm starting to think I need something jade in the my life.  Sorry you have to return them but you can get something else in jade.


----------



## tivogirl

Dessye said:


> Did he mean the Devalavi?  That's a different style from the Sexy.  Both are in the sneak peek section.



He may have - I couldn't hear the name very well in the voicemail he left. But that's not the style I was waitlisted for. In any case both styles are now showing up as available!


----------



## brintee

Can anyone tell me which styles (120mm and under) will be coming in Framboise suede? Thanks


----------



## christine0628

brintee said:


> Can anyone tell me which styles (120mm and under) will be coming in Framboise suede? Thanks



I know they have the Declics (which I want!) in this color at Net-a-porter.


----------



## bling*lover

Sorry the jade NS didn't work out for you *Cali*, because they are so gorgeous. Hope you can find something else in that color!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> They're so gorgeous and comfy though!!
> 
> I bought my black patent NS at Barneys about a year ago and they were $750 INCLUDING tax....
> 
> ETA: How are they $799?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Patent-New-Simple-Pump/500382515,default,pd.html
> 
> Different colours or stores = different prices? I'm not sure here......



i think i remember that the shorter-heeled new simple was more expensive than the 120 for some reason.  i think the last pair i bought was 725 ish? how is it that prices are varying by as much as 100 lately?!


----------



## nillacobain

calisurf said:


> I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).
> 
> But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big. PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.
> 
> Jade New Simples, 38, $799
> 
> The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!





LavenderIce said:


> I've seen those jade patent NS at Nordstroms too! They really are a fabulous color! I found them to run a half size big too.


 
NS are one of my fave style and this color is just stunning! Also, thank you for the sizing info.


----------



## Elise499

New arrivals at Madison























Daffodile 160mm blk kid $995
Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm framboise suede $1195 
Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm blk kid $1195 
Very Prive Spikes 120mm beige nappa $1195 
Sexy 100mm red patent $595


----------



## nillacobain

I was wondering if there is a blue suede Banana or did I dream about it? TIA


----------



## karwood

This is the complete list of new arrivals at Madison:


Daffodile 160mm blk kid $995

Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm framboise suede $1195  

Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm framboise blk kid $1195 

Very Prive Spikes 120mm beige nappa $1195 

Very Prive Spikes 120mm blk nappa $1195 

Very Prive 120 nude patent $795 

Very Prive 120 blk patent $795 

New Simple Pump 120mm blk patent $735 

Rolando 120mmblk patent $695

Sexy 100mm red patent $595


----------



## pixiesparkle

thanks for sharing *Elise* and *Karwood*!! the framboise suede MBBs are divineee~~ if I manage to try them on next time I visit the boutique I may have to take them home w me  
 Has anyone seen the Alti pumps anywhere? If yes pleaseeee do let me know. TIA!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i think i remember that the shorter-heeled new simple was more expensive than the 120 for some reason. i think the last pair i bought was 725 ish? how is it that prices are varying by as much as 100 lately?!


 
Weird... More money for -- errr, less heel..???  

I know that the NS I bought in... oh geez, December of 2009... Were around $750 with tax, but now that doesn't make sense because the same shoe is $725 on barneys.com right now and with tax it would have been more at that time so... Sigh. I digress. Math isn't my strength.


----------



## karwood

*Bana 140* @ Shop Savannah


----------



## Aikandy

IDK, ladies. Why is the new Bianca $995 on Bergdorf's? I might as well get an exotic for a few bucks (hmmmm, well hundred) more!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203511cat358203



jenaywins said:


> Weird... More money for -- errr, less heel..???
> 
> I know that the NS I bought in... oh geez, December of 2009... Were around $750 with tax, but now that doesn't make sense because the same shoe is $725 on barneys.com right now and with tax it would have been more at that time so... Sigh. I digress. Math isn't my strength.


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i think i remember that the shorter-heeled new simple was more expensive than the 120 for some reason. i think the last pair i bought was 725 ish? how is it that prices are varying by as much as 100 lately?!


----------



## jenayb

Aikandy said:


> IDK, ladies. Why is the new Bianca $995 on Bergdorf's? I might as well get an exotic for a few bucks (hmmmm, well hundred) more!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203511cat358203


 



Umm, hellllloooooo...?? Is CL pulling a Chanel and raising prices on us?!


----------



## karwood

Aikandy said:


> IDK, ladies. Why is the new Bianca $995 on Bergdorf's? I might as well get an exotic for a few bucks (hmmmm, well hundred) more!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203511cat358203



I am certain BG made an error. The CL eBoutique has the same Bianca listed for $775

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/bianca-140mm-14809.html


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I am certain BG made an error. The CL eBoutique has the same Bianca listed for $775
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/bianca-140mm-14809.html


 
I thought that may have been the case. I have seen discrepancies on NM.com versus barneys.com in the past, but it was only $20-$40... $200, however, is quite the difference.


----------



## christine0628

jenaywins said:


> Umm, hellllloooooo...?? Is CL pulling a Chanel and raising prices on us?!



I know, huh!?  The VP spikes are now $1,195 and were only $995 just a few short months ago (but that was at Saks...but I think even Saks has them up to $1,095 now - I could be wrong?)  Darn inflation!


----------



## jenayb

christine0628 said:


> I know, huh!? The VP spikes are now $1,195 and were only $995 just a few short months ago (but that was at Saks...but I think even Saks has them up to $1,095 now - I could be wrong?) Darn inflation!


 
I knew it! We're being..... *Chaneled!!! *


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> This is the complete list of new arrivals at Madison:
> 
> 
> Daffodile 160mm blk kid $995
> 
> Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm framboise suede $1195
> 
> *Madame Butterfly Booty 150mm framboise blk kid $1195
> *
> Very Prive Spikes 120mm beige nappa $1195
> 
> Very Prive Spikes 120mm blk nappa $1195
> 
> Very Prive 120 nude patent $795
> 
> Very Prive 120 blk patent $795
> 
> New Simple Pump 120mm blk patent $735
> 
> Rolando 120mmblk patent $695
> 
> Sexy 100mm red patent $595



The MBB kid/nappa only comes in black, not framboise, correct?


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> I knew it! We're being..... *Chaneled!!! *


 
ugh i hope not..... i've sworn off brand new chanel since the last one


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> The MBB kid/nappa only comes in black, not framboise, correct?



You are correct.


----------



## Alice1979

^Great! Thanks so much for the new arrival info *karwood*.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I knew it! We're being..... *Chaneled!!! *


 
I like that...Chaneled!  So true. I'm starting to develop an obsession for the black patent caviar bag but that's for another thread!

Additional new Classics arrivals at Madison:

New Decoltissimo 100mm blk crepe satin $595 

Desertiko 85mm blk nappa $995 

Mater Claude 85mm camel patent $695 

Mater Claude 85mm blk patent red toe$695 

Mater Claude 85mm blk patent $695 

Miss Boxe 70mm framboise patent $625 

Candy 45mm blk calf jean $695

Teresa 45mm blk patent $695 

Yves Forever blk satin clutch $765 

Maykimay Black Diamond Crystal Strass $2695 

Sweet Charity America Small $1195


----------



## jeshika

christine0628 said:


> I know, huh!?  The VP spikes are now $1,195 and were only $995 just a few short months ago (but that was at Saks...but I think even Saks has them up to $1,095 now - I could be wrong?)  Darn inflation!



Yeah, Saks has them at $1095 now, up from the 995 a couple months back... which is why ladies, the time to buy is NOW!!!! 

*Jenay*, don't get me started on the chanel price increases! i got my first medium flap when it was... *gasp* $1495!!!!!! and that was in 2006!


----------



## jeshika

Need some help ladies... anyone know what styles are coming in nude glitter other than the lady peep (too high for me)? i know nordys is getting them in the sexy sling... but i hate slings... i would totally die for a pair of nude glitter sexy 100s. sans sling.  *Flipdiver*'s gorgeeeeous piggy flats have me lemming for something in nude glitter!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Yeah, Saks has them at $1095 now, up from the 995 a couple months back... which is why ladies, the time to buy is NOW!!!!
> 
> *Jenay*, don't get me started on the chanel price increases! i got my first medium flap when it was... *gasp* $1495!!!!!! and that was in 2006!


 
$1495!?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ kinda reminds me of the SATC episode when samantha was crying over a birkin being $5k...... those days are LONG over!!


----------



## jeshika

yep! my medium caviar flap was $1495! that same year an E/W pochette flap was $995. o how times have changed!


----------



## Alice1979

jeshika said:


> Need some help ladies... anyone know what styles are coming in nude glitter other than the lady peep (too high for me)? i know nordys is getting them in the sexy sling... but i hate slings... i would totally die for a pair of nude glitter sexy 100s. sans sling.  *Flipdiver*'s gorgeeeeous piggy flats have me lemming for something in nude glitter!



Nordstrom also has the nude glitter Ron Ron.


----------



## heatherB

christine0628 said:


> I know, huh!? The VP spikes are now $1,195 and were only $995 just a few short months ago (but that was at Saks...but I think even Saks has them up to $1,095 now - I could be wrong?) Darn inflation!


 
Yeah, I'm sure they were only $1095 at Saks a few weeks ago! I wish they were still $995. I'm dying over the beige ones, but I'm having a hard time passing the $1000 threshold for shoes. :cry:


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> Yeah, Saks has them at $1095 now, up from the 995 a couple months back... which is why ladies, the time to buy is NOW!!!!
> 
> *Jenay*, don't get me started on the chanel price increases! i got my first medium flap when it was... *gasp* $1495!!!!!! and that was in 2006!


 
I got my first flap a little over a year ago, a Jumbo for $2895. That bag now goes for $4000, I believe, with another price increase coming in February! It's kind of disgusting.


----------



## Dessye

heatherB said:


> I got my first flap a little over a year ago, a Jumbo for $2895. That bag now goes for $4000, I believe, with another price increase coming in February! It's kind of disgusting.


 
Another price increase??? I was hoping to get my first Chanel in the next year and now I'll have to pay even more???  This will eat into my CL budget! 

As for nude Glitter, I was at David's today (in Toronto) and they have the nude glitter Sexy sling.  I think it's 100.


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they were only $1095 at Saks a few weeks ago! I wish they were still $995. I'm dying over the beige ones, but I'm having a hard time passing the $1000 threshold for shoes. :cry:



It's a difficult step to make, but once you clear $1k for that first pair, it's smooth sailing from there - which may or may not be a good thing. 



heatherB said:


> I got my first flap a little over a year ago, a Jumbo for $2895. That bag now goes for $4000, I believe, with another price increase coming in February! It's kind of disgusting.



Um, $4k? Thanks, but no thanks. If I'm talking those numbers, I'm going to step up into the big leagues and buy Hermes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Um, $4k? Thanks, but no thanks. If I'm talking those numbers, I'm going to step up into the big leagues and buy Hermes.



I like the way you think


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> It's a difficult step to make, but *once you clear $1k for that first pair, it's smooth sailing from there - which may or may not be a good thing. *
> 
> 
> 
> Um, $4k? Thanks, but no thanks. If I'm talking those numbers, I'm going to step up into the big leagues and buy Hermes.


 
Yikes! As long as I know what I'm in for..


----------



## jenayb

^^ It is honestly true. And it's funny because when the Studded VPs were $995, they were still only five bucks shy of being a grand. Now that they have hit a four digit price tag, girls are scurred of them. They were still spendy to  begin with.


----------



## jeshika

Alice1979 said:


> Nordstrom also has the nude glitter Ron Ron.



thanks *Alice*! 



Dessye said:


> Another price increase??? I was hoping to get my first Chanel in the next year and now I'll have to pay even more???  This will eat into my CL budget!
> 
> As for nude Glitter, I was at David's today (in Toronto) and they have the nude glitter Sexy sling.  I think it's 100.



thanks *Dessye*! Nordys is getting them too... i really like the sexy but i don't do slings well. too tight and it hurts, too loose it makes that clacking sound when you walk.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> yep! my medium caviar flap was $1495! that same year an E/W pochette flap was $995. o how times have changed!



>_< oh my..Chanel price hikes are getting on my nerves. Just last year I got my coral medium lambskin flap for 2895, this year it costs 3400!!! another price increase in Feb?? Imagine 2 price increases of 500+ each year, soon a classic flap will be just as expensive as a H Kelly or even Birkin.. now let's hope CL doesn't follow this bad example of Chanel..


----------



## Ayala

jenaywins said:


> ^^ It is honestly true. And it's funny because when the Studded VPs were $995, they were still only five bucks shy of being a grand. Now that they have hit a four digit price tag, girls are scurred of them. They were still spendy to  begin with.



The funny/sad thing is that my SO VP Spikes were only $1295 because I was lucky to order before the increase.


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> The funny/sad thing is that my SO VP Spikes were only $1295 because I was lucky to order before the increase.


----------



## ellelee

I saw the alti pumps at Madison today...they are spiked though

Ladies I picked up the mbb in black today. So excited!


----------



## pixiesparkle

ellelee said:


> I saw the alti pumps at Madison today...they are spiked though
> 
> Ladies I picked up the mbb in black today. So excited!



Is Madison in the US? lol sorry if it sounds dumb..I don't live in the US 
Could someone please tell me the *price* of Alti spiked pumps and Magos?
Im sure someone posted the price of Mago here before but I couldn't find it through the search engine


----------



## jeshika

*pixie*, mago is $795. not sure about the alti spikes.


----------



## jenayb

Mago is $795 and the Alti Spikes were somewhere around $1200 I believe... Someone please chime in...  

*elle*, pics of the MBB please.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> *pixie*, mago is $795. not sure about the alti spikes.



Thanks jeshika! just noticed studded VPs are already over 1k so Im guessing Alti spikes are around that price or more


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks jeshika! just noticed studded VPs are already over 1k so Im guessing Alti spikes are around that price or more




Hi Pixie the altispikes are $1375.00


----------



## jenayb

^^ Wow! More than I thought!! Did they increase as well..?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Wow! More than I thought!! Did they increase as well..?


not sure but that's how much they were when Miami and Horatio got them a few months ago in the Black Leather with silver  spikes  I think lady peep spikes were right around the same price as well :cry:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Boo!


----------



## pixiesparkle

lol..thx Jenay and Actd! now Im thinking..do I really need those shoes? they will definitely scare DBF off, so many spikes and all..plus for that price I can get a pair of exotics ^^

oohhh! this nearly slipped my mind..who's getting the Blue suede Magos 140mm and which size are you taking? Im down for the Blue in size 38 (1/2 size up from my TTS), the SA at JJR said the fit is exactly the same as Maggie..


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone picked up the framboise mbb from Madison yet??? Pics please!! I'm still a little wary of that much pink suede on my foot and seriously thinkng of gettng the beige or black instead.


----------



## Marisa783

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Wow! More than I thought!! Did they increase as well..?



No this was the original price....I got them when they first came out from the LV boutique and the price was $1395


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone picked up the framboise mbb from Madison yet??? Pics please!! I'm still a little wary of that much pink suede on my foot and seriously thinkng of gettng the beige or black instead.


 
Yes, pics please!!  I will have to wait till April to get mine.


----------



## calisurf

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..thx Jenay and Actd! now Im thinking..do I really need those shoes? they will definitely scare DBF off, so many spikes and all..plus for that price I can get a pair of exotics ^^
> 
> oohhh! this nearly slipped my mind..who's getting the Blue suede Magos 140mm and which size are you taking? Im down for the Blue in size 38 (1/2 size up from my TTS), the SA at JJR said the fit is exactly the same as Maggie..



I'm thinking about the Magos - also thinking same sizing as new Maggies, .5 up.


----------



## yazziestarr

I put my self down for 38.5, .5 up same as my black New maggie. I think Im down for a black mago...i dont actually remember what I asked forush: but I like both color schemes.
Pixie did you get my PM? Were you able to find them at JJR? Incase theres a problem I PMd you my SAs email at Nordstroms. Hopefully no problems this time.



pixiesparkle said:


> lol..thx Jenay and Actd! now Im thinking..do I really need those shoes? they will definitely scare DBF off, so many spikes and all..plus for that price I can get a pair of exotics ^^
> 
> oohhh! this nearly slipped my mind..who's getting the Blue suede Magos 140mm and which size are you taking? Im down for the Blue in size 38 (1/2 size up from my TTS), the SA at JJR said the fit is exactly the same as Maggie..


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> I'm thinking about the Magos - also thinking same sizing as new Maggies, .5 up.


 
I took TTS on my Maggie 160s.

Per Amy @ CL.com, however, the Mago should be .5 size up. I'm on the wait list, get excited.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^just an fyi to those interested in the magos nordies ordered in one or both colorways...don't remember which... and i think saks ordered black/white as well


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm not too excited about any of the new styles, yet. I know that will change as soon as I can actually see them, hold them & try them on. I'm really hoping that my latest purchase will keep me satisfied for a while, though.


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^just an fyi to those interested in the magos nordies ordered in one or both colorways...don't remember which... and i think saks ordered black/white as well


 
You are correct.

It's my understanding that Nordies ordered the 140s (say that out loud. I just made myself laugh! ) and the boutiques/CL.com will have the 160s.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol 

i'm not even going to touch anything over 150mm.... i still don't even know if can wear anything over 120mm... i'm preordering MBBs but i have to say i am really scared of them for now.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Ok seriously, have you tried on 160s?? I was terrified of them as well, but I recently purchased a pair (leap of faith, let me tell you) and they are actually more comfortable/stable/easy to walk in than my 150s. Does that make sense? No! But it's true!!  

Try on a pair. For realz.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^nope... i should.... but it just seems so HIGH! 

i don't know if i would get enough use out of them.... well not that 10mm makes that much of a difference anyway


----------



## jenayb

It does seem high, but I promise once they are on your feet .......


----------



## yazziestarr

The Nordies book had both colors in 140mm. FYI Im pretty sure they werent listed under the name Mago for some reason, just a description...pump with mirror or something like that. 
those are the ones I have my name down for, Mago 140mmm, .5 up same as my new maggie 140. but im wondering now if they will stretch better than the new maggie since the magos are suede. 

i actually really want to try some one 160s, just to see if i can do it. plus Im 5'1" so any extra height would be great.


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Wow! More than I thought!! Did they increase as well..?


no for some reason, the altispikes were that much when they came out. for some reason closed toe means ~300 more... i want them but not the 160mm ones.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> The Nordies book had both colors in 140mm. FYI Im pretty sure they werent listed under the name Mago for some reason, just a description...pump with mirror or something like that.
> those are the ones I have my name down for, Mago 140mmm, .5 up same as my new maggie 140. but im wondering now if they will stretch better than the new maggie since the magos are suede.
> 
> i actually really want to try some one 160s, just to see if i can do it. plus Im 5'1" so any extra height would be great.


 
A lot of department stores don't list the style name. For example, NM.com describes the Titi as the Curve Heel Pump or some weird thing... 

The Mago to my knowledge is nappa/kid (whichever) and suede like the new Maggie so I would assume the stretch factor will be much the same. That said, I would still definitely go a half size up. 



gymangel812 said:


> no for some reason, the altispikes were that much when they came out. for some reason closed toe means ~300 more... i want them but not the 160mm ones.


 
Thank you for clarifying! Now I don't have to be upset over a price increase that never happened. Bonus!


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> Yes, pics please!! I will have to wait till April to get mine.


 
I am getting pretty impatient... I don't know what to do. Framboise MBB now or new tires for my car later? Or new tires for my car now or Black MBB later? Decisions, decisions... I think seeing pics of the Framboise will help me make the right choice


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm not as in love with the framboise suede as i thought i would be... don't get me wrong it's gorgeous but i dunno... it's not doing it for me....  maybe i'll change my mind when i see it on someone


----------



## ochie

I went to SCP last night, I thought they already have the Fromboise, but my SA said they will have them next week, I want to try it on first and see if they will look good on me, I also want to see someone wearing them.. pls somebody post modeling pic..


----------



## Minamiz

^ Ochie I probably walked right past you lol!

I was at YSL @ 6pm.


----------



## Minamiz

mishybelle said:


> I am getting pretty impatient... I don't know what to do. Framboise MBB now or new tires for my car later? Or new tires for my car now or Black MBB later? Decisions, decisions... I think seeing pics of the Framboise will help me make the right choice



Well if the tires are bald then prob. go for the tire otherwise get the CLs!

Although I will admit I'm partial towards the black.


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> A lot of department stores don't list the style name. For example, NM.com describes the Titi as the Curve Heel Pump or some weird thing...
> 
> The Mago to my knowledge is nappa/kid (whichever) and suede like the new Maggie so I would assume the stretch factor will be much the same. That said, I would still definitely go a half size up.



So on the Mago is the blue or black part the nappa/kid and the white the suede? or the other way around? I couldnt tell in the pics


----------



## jeshika

i think the body of the mago is suede. looking at the pictures... the black part appears to be the suede and the upper might be kid. The toe looks kinda shiny... might be patent? :wondering


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> i think the body of the mago is suede. looking at the pictures... the black part appears to be the suede and the upper might be kid. The toe looks kinda shiny... might be patent? :wondering



The toe caps of the Mago is a fabric called Mirror Lai. It is a shiny reflective material.


----------



## jenayb

The Mago appears to be constructed *exactly* the same as the new Maggie with the exception of the chain cap toe which is a shiny material on the Mago. Kid upper, suede bottom.


----------



## yazziestarr

oh I get it now...I was thinking about it wrong. I was thinking it was as if  the top leather strip was attached to the bottom suede strip at the seem, not that the shoe is constructed out of kid with the suede on top like how the Maggies are kid with the suede over the front. that's why I was think the suede would stretch but it wont cause its kid under... duh 

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## ellelee

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone picked up the framboise mbb from Madison yet??? Pics please!! I'm still a little wary of that much pink suede on my foot and seriously thinkng of gettng the beige or black instead.



They are gorgeous! I waitlisted for both blk and framboise. I didn't get them as I don't own 150s so I figured go with one pair first. If I already owned the black then Framboise would be my next choice!!! I think blk is more versatile and the framboise would be great with casual neutral clothes and dresses.

But truth be told, if I couldn't get my hands on the black vp spikes then I would be running back to get the framboise.


----------



## ellelee

jenaywins said:


> Mago is $795 and the Alti Spikes were somewhere around $1200 I believe... Someone please chime in...
> 
> *elle*, pics of the MBB please.



Jenaywins
Absolutely, after a much needed pedicure


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> I put my self down for 38.5, .5 up same as my black New maggie. I think Im down for a black mago...i dont actually remember what I asked forush: but I like both color schemes.
> Pixie did you get my PM? Were you able to find them at JJR? Incase theres a problem I PMd you my SAs email at Nordstroms. Hopefully no problems this time.



Hii yazzie!! Yess i got your PM, thxxx heaps!! While waiting for your SA's info I emailed JJR and they put me down on the waitlist. Should I contact your Nordstrorm SA as well just to be safe?


----------



## BijouBleu

heatherB said:


> Yikes! As long as I know what I'm in for..



I was lucky enough that I found a pair of boots to convince me that over $1000 was no big, but honestly, it really isn't, you do it once, it will seem like no big deal, take it from a girl who 3 months ago had no CL and now had 9 pairs!




jenaywins said:


> It's a difficult step to make, but once you clear $1k for that first pair, it's smooth sailing from there - which may or may not be a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, $4k? Thanks, but no thanks. If I'm talking those numbers, I'm going to step up into the big leagues and buy Hermes.



 This is the face of progressive thinking!! Love it.


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> Hii yazzie!! Yess i got your PM, thxxx heaps!! While waiting for your SA's info I emailed JJR and they put me down on the waitlist. Should I contact your Nordstrorm SA as well just to be safe?


happy to help Glad you were able to find them. Maybe ask him to let you know when they come in you have a back up. Just in case.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone just wondering if anyone happens to have a pic of a shoe with black spikes on it. I heard there are a few several styles coming out for Fall 2011 with black spikes. Would love to see a pic of something black with black spikes. Thank you


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> It's a difficult step to make, but once you clear $1k for that first pair, it's smooth sailing from there - which may or may not be a good thing.


 


BijouBleu said:


> I was lucky enough that I found a pair of boots to convince me that over $1000 was no big, but honestly, it really isn't, you do it once, it will seem like no big deal, take it from a girl who 3 months ago had no CL and now had 9 pairs!


 
I guess I'll understand very soon :ninja:


----------



## Dessye

heatherB said:


> I guess I'll understand very soon :ninja:



What did you get? What did you get???


----------



## rdgldy

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone just wondering if anyone happens to have a pic of a shoe with black spikes on it. I heard there are a few several styles coming out for Fall 2011 with black spikes. Would love to see a pic of something black with black spikes. Thank you


Wasn't there an egotina with black spikes??


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^yes there was..... don't remember which place had them though...


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> Wasn't there an egotina with black spikes??





moshi_moshi said:


> ^^yes there was..... don't remember which place had them though...





adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone just wondering if anyone happens to have a pic of a shoe with black spikes on it. I heard there are a few several styles coming out for Fall 2011 with black spikes. Would love to see a pic of something black with black spikes. Thank you



They were at Footcandy.  Here's a link:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=EGOUTINA!LOU


----------



## jenayb

^^ *Lav* beat me to it! Yes, Foot Candy had this shoe; however, they were sold out as they were 50% off back in December. They may have received some returns by now, though, so it wouldn't hurt to call & ask...?


----------



## karwood

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone just wondering if anyone happens to have a pic of a shoe with black spikes on it. I heard there are a few several styles coming out for Fall 2011 with black spikes. Would love to see a pic of something black with black spikes. Thank you



I don't think anyone has posted any  pics of shoes for the Fall 2011 collection. Or did you mean Fall 2010?


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> ^^ *Lav* beat me to it! Yes, Foot Candy had this shoe; however, they were sold out as they were 50% off back in December. They may have received some returns by now, though, so it wouldn't hurt to call & ask...?



I think they have more now but just not on sale.


----------



## jenayb

^ Boo. 

Oh well. I'm sure someone would be more than willing to pay full price; the boots are stunning IRL. I love mine.  (Albeit, mine are the silver spikes...)


----------



## heatherB

Dessye said:


> What did you get? What did you get???


 


...well, I put in an order at Saks for something beige and spikey!


----------



## guccigal07

UPS just came


----------



## heatherB

*gucciga*l, I feel like we've been waiting so long to see these! How do you feel in them????


----------



## jeshika

congrats *guccigal*! they look very pretty on you!


----------



## jenayb

Lady Peep 140 Python Slingbacks £795


----------



## calisurf

Beautiful Guccigal!

Jenay -- I know I want LPs in every color!


----------



## Cityfashionista

guccigal07 said:


> UPS just came


  What beauties


----------



## ochie

*Guccigal*- Gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *GG*!!  is the suede sizing any different/where did you get them?


----------



## missgiannina

guccigal07 said:


> UPS just came


HOT!!!
theyre gorgeous!


----------



## mishybelle

*guccigal*! These are awesome!! I'm glad I finally have a reference point. Wow, I'm so torn! Black or framboise??


----------



## jeshika

ack... black mago or blue mago??!?!?!?!? or both?


----------



## jenayb

^ Duh, both. 

Um, why? Are they AVAILABLE somewhere and you aren't sharing!?!?!?


----------



## calisurf

^ I can't decide either but I'm leaning towards blue...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ^ Duh, both.
> 
> Um, why? Are they AVAILABLE somewhere and you aren't sharing!?!?!?



oh i saw the lookbook for Nordys and I am planning out this season's purchases. teehee. they aren't available yet, *jenay*. you know i wouldn't hold out on you! 

*cali*... me too but i think i'm going to end up with both. teehee.


----------



## regeens

Congrats *guccigal*. Thoughts about the way they look IRL? TIA.


----------



## MadameElle

*GucciGal* The fambroise suede MBBs are gorgeous.


----------



## MadameElle

*heatherB*  Did you get the VP spikes in beige???



heatherB said:


> ...well, I put in an order at Saks for something beige and spikey!


----------



## heatherB

^I did! Thanks so much for your help in the Opinions thread, *MadameElle*! Your and *tigertrixie*'s photos sold me.


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> ^ *Duh, both*.
> 
> Um, why? Are they AVAILABLE somewhere and you aren't sharing!?!?!?


 
*Jesh*: ditto.


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*, whew! I got nervous there!


----------



## Emily HC

guccigal07 said:


> UPS just came



 TDF!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! I really wish they had 34.... at least 34.5...


----------



## ellelee

Congrats guccigal!


----------



## bling*lover

GOOD LORD *Guccigal*, i've been dying to see someone with these, they are amazing love the color congrats!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Jesh*, whew! I got nervous there!



you know i wouldn't hold out on you, *jenay*! i have been sending annoying emails to my SA... hope they get in soon!


----------



## ntntgo

Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.




Absolutely a billion times more fabulous than the framboise!


----------



## jeshika

*Nat*, I die!!!!!!  gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.


----------



## regeens

I have to say, the Framboise does not hold a candle to the Royal Blue. Waaaay nicer. And here I thought I was going to get the Framboise.  Change of mind!  Thanks for sharing *Nat*.


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... The RB MBBs are TDF!!! Way nicer than framboise indeed.


----------



## moshi_moshi

LOVEE!!!! RB trumps framboise like no ones business!!


----------



## ellelee

Omg! Love the royal blue!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> ^ Boo.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure someone would be more than willing to pay full price; the boots are stunning IRL. I love mine.  (Albeit, mine are the silver spikes...)



When I was at the St. Helena store on NYE, the 37.5 was the last pair available and it was 50% off. I thought it was odd that it's listed at full retail now.


----------



## Dessye

OMG!  I DIE!!!  



guccigal07 said:


> UPS just came


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.



OMG!  

BTW, did you get your Batik LPs yet??


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> When I was at the St. Helena store on NYE, the 37.5 was the last pair available and it was 50% off. I thought it was odd that it's listed at full retail now.



Hmm. Interesting indeed....


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> OMG!
> 
> BTW, did you get your Batik LPs yet??



DID YOU????


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> ^ Boo.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure someone would be more than willing to pay full price; the boots are stunning IRL. I love mine.  (Albeit, mine are the silver spikes...)



I totally agree people will gladly pay full price. They're interesting. I'm sad I missed the sale. 



ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.



Wow those MBB are gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked. I think these blow the Framboise away. Sizes are limited. Ask for Veronica.


 
 My heart can't take it!


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG those RB MBBs are gorgeoussss..it's going to be hard to refrain myself from calling the boutique..

*carlinha*  are those LP Batik I see in your dp? absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> *carlinha*  are those LP Batik I see in your dp? absolutely stunning!!!



oh yess, yesss they are  

thank you!!! 

BOTH framboise and RB suede MBB are AMAZING!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

guccigal07 said:


> UPS just came



OMG I did so not need to see these!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked.  I think these blow the Framboise away.  Sizes are limited.  Ask for Veronica.




OMG Nat I can not wait to see this on yah pls post modeling pics !!!


----------



## ochie

WOW! those RB are , I wish I could get the Fromboise and the RB.. This will be  for me..


----------



## ceseeber

*Guccigal* your framboise MBB are absolutely stunning!


----------



## jenayb

Daaaaang Gina! Those RB MBB totally kill the Framboise!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

LavenderIce said:


> They were at Footcandy.  Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=EGOUTINA!LOU



Thanks Ladies  black on black is


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

The MBB in suede is  OMG I wonder if it's coming in Black suede  I have the black kid but would love the suede also! the MBB  is my fave!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> DID YOU????


 
Nope...actually, I'm waiting for Madison to get them.  Plus I'm sort of having secondish thoughts because although I think they look TOTALLY HOT on you *C*, I'm not sure they're going to look as good against my skin tone.  I tried on Batik NP at Madison and was somewhat disappointedly underwhelmed.  I still put my name on the waiting list at Madison and hopefully they will call me when they get them in.  I'm pretty sure that if they have one in my size for me, I'll breakdown and get them  I'd call JJR but they would charge me an arm and a leg to ship and then customs would charge me my other arm and leg to receive!!


----------



## Dessye

I totally love the MBB in RB suede!  They ROCK!!!  Fortunately, since I'm waiting on my framboise ones and that blue is not my best color (although it's my favorite), I'm safe!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lady Peep 140 Python Slingbacks £795



And they can't ship to Canada! WAAAHHHH!!!  Dang Canadian Customs!


----------



## calisurf

Nor California . Some law on python.


----------



## guccigal07

thanks all! they are so comfy.

I took a 38 in the black leather version so I did 38 in these too.


----------



## maianh_8686

hi ladies, 

Just been to CL Tokyo, both Matsuya and Ginza, nothing spectacular  The only shoes that got my attention were 3 Fibbia in Cobra, Pigalle flats in orange suede with golden spikes.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^oohh *maianh* do you have any photos of the orange suede with gold spikes!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> And they can't ship to Canada! WAAAHHHH!!!  Dang Canadian Customs!


 
Ship them to me, and I'll drool all over them and then ship them to you.


----------



## maianh_8686

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^oohh *maianh* do you have any photos of the orange suede with gold spikes!!



 i was so sad i couldn't find anything i like i forgot to take pics. If i'm going there tomorrow again, i'll take pics for you


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ thank you!!


----------



## missgiannina

I couldn't find lady clou on the NM site for pre order are they sold out already?


----------



## jeshika

i poached this pic from the  "Loubie du Jour" album on FB. omg, i hate slings but i think i might need these babies. 

yay or nay?

Sexy Sling 100


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Jesh* I think they would look gorge on you! I saaay... GET THEM


----------



## jenayb

^^ Nay.


----------



## karwood

New Arrivals @ Madison. Sorry for the lack of pics. I'm at the airport about to work a flight.



Yolanda 120mm croco lucido $5495

Bianca 140mm Cobra Tamponato roccia $1395

Bianca 140mm Cobra Tamponato Corda $1395

Hyper Prive 120mm Python Lucido roccia $1095

Very Prive 120mm Python Indio purple $1250

Very Prive 120mm Python Indio Fuxia $1250

New Decoltissimo 100mm Karung Nabuck roccia $745

Garibaldi Zeppa 100 Seta Calf blk $1435

Miss Rope Python Smog corda $3995


----------



## guccigal07

The RB MBB are FABOOSH!

it would be a hard choice between the 2! good thing pink fits in my wardrobe better. I tend to love blue more but just don't wear it!


----------



## alyssa08

omg... orange suede pigalle spike flats?! I feel like we never get anything unique like that here


----------



## heatherB

missgiannina said:


> I couldn't find lady clou on the NM site for pre order are they sold out already?


 
I found it: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0NVB

Most sizes are still available.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Ship them to me, and I'll drool all over them and then ship them to you.


 
:lolots:


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> New Arrivals @ Madison. Sorry for the lack of pics. I'm at the airport about to work a flight.


 
Pics 

Yolanda 120mm croco lucido $5495

Hyper Prive 120mm Python Lucido roccia $1095

Very Prive 120mm Python Indio Fuxia $1250

Very Prive 120mm Python Indio Purple $1250

New Decoltissimo 100mm Karung Nabuck roccia $745


----------



## Dessye

More pics:

New Garabaldi Zeppa $1435
Miss Rope python smog corda $3995
Riviera clutch python batik disegno $2595
Bianca cobra tamponato corda $1395
Biacna cobra tamponato roccia $1395


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks *Dessye* for the pics. OMG croc Yolanda


----------



## Dessye

^^^ I know!  
I also love the Bianca cobra tamponato corda!!!  I may switch out my python Batik for this one


----------



## jenayb

_*Bianca cobra tamponato corda $1395*_

   

This is supposed to be my year of spending <$1k per pair.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ahh thanks *dessye*!!  i wonder if they will release anything else in all karung...i just can't wear pointy styles....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Pics
> 
> Yolanda 120mm croco lucido $5495
> 
> Hyper Prive 120mm Python Lucido roccia $1095
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Python Indio Fuxia $1250
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Python Indio Purple $1250
> 
> New Decoltissimo 100mm Karung Nabuck roccia $745



ooohhh those python VPs!!! Does Madison ship to Canada if it's PYTHON???? I know there's a thing against python, but has anyone tried??? TIA!!!


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooohhh those python VPs!!! Does Madison ship to Canada if it's PYTHON???? I know there's a thing against python, but has anyone tried??? TIA!!!


 
^^^
No. 
But there's always the NYC meet-up!


----------



## LavenderIce

jeshika said:


> i poached this pic from the  "Loubie du Jour" album on FB. omg, i hate slings but i think i might need these babies.
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> Sexy Sling 100



Based on what I've seen from your BA & CL collection, I have to say nay.  I don't think it fits in with the unique, stand out styles you have.  IMO, for a style that is called Sexy, it falls short.  And, I don't mean just the heel height.    However, if they're still on your mind come sale time and you need something a little more subtle (in comparison to your Fruiti Fruitis, Maudissimas, MBB, BAs. etc.) then go for it.


----------



## kimberang

which boutiques carry the pampas?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> No.
> But there's always the NYC meet-up!



I don't agree with this anti-python law 
Arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Oooh NYC meet-up eh? I think I just found a way to smuggle in some python goods  (shhhhhh! don't tell anyone! lol)
Where and when is this meet-up?


----------



## Dessye

Here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/nyc-meetup-652629.html


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^^^ YAYYYY! Thanks Dessye! Going to NYC (most likely)


----------



## karwood

*Dessye*, thank for posting the pics. It's a pain in the butt doing it from my iPhone, especially in between flights.



kimberang said:


> which boutiques carry the pampas?




Hollywood, Las Vegas and Costa Mesa are the only U.S. boutiques receiving the Pampas


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Nope...actually, I'm waiting for Madison to get them.  Plus I'm sort of having secondish thoughts because although I think they look TOTALLY HOT on you *C*, I'm not sure they're going to look as good against my skin tone.  I tried on Batik NP at Madison and was somewhat disappointedly underwhelmed.  I still put my name on the waiting list at Madison and hopefully they will call me when they get them in.  I'm pretty sure that if they have one in my size for me, I'll breakdown and get them  I'd call JJR but they would charge me an arm and a leg to ship and then customs would charge me my other arm and leg to receive!!



Is this trueee? JJR just e-mailed me saying they got the black nappa MBB in. Should I just pass on it, if you say the customs are as bad as you say it is =/

Will the US boutiques help you write down the cost of the item?

Maybe it's a sign that I should get the suede ones instead.


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> Is this trueee? JJR just e-mailed me saying they got the black nappa MBB in. Should I just pass on it, if you say the customs are as bad as you say it is =/
> 
> Will the US boutiques help you write down the cost of the item?
> 
> Maybe it's a sign that I should get the suede ones instead.



JJR uses fedex and when i got my RB maudissimas, i was hit with a 15% duty. shipping is 50 euro. totally cancelled out whatever VAT savings.

when i got my black nappa MBB way back in June, i paid $900USD for the shoes from Mount Street. no customs. At the time the USD wasn't as tragic as it is now, fortunately.


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> JJR uses fedex and when i got my RB maudissimas, i was hit with a 15% duty. shipping is 50 euro. totally cancelled out whatever VAT savings.
> 
> when i got my black nappa MBB way back in June, i paid $900USD for the shoes from Mount Street. no customs. At the time the USD wasn't as tragic as it is now, fortunately.



thanks *jeshika*! I'm guessing it'll be way worse for me then. I hardly ever hear someone get hit with duties when they are from the states. 

the RB MBB are definitely making me re-think getting the black nappa now.


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> JJR uses fedex and when i got my RB maudissimas, i was hit with a 15% duty. shipping is 50 euro. totally cancelled out whatever VAT savings.
> 
> when i got my black nappa MBB way back in June, i paid $900USD for the shoes from Mount Street. no customs. At the time the USD wasn't as tragic as it is now, fortunately.


 
The only time I've ever gotten hit with duty was during the holidays when JJR had extra staff on sending the packages.  I get the VAT and no duty and I get shoes at least once every 2 weeks from JJR.  You just need to make sure that your SA is filling out the paperwork.
If anyone needs guidance, PM me.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> i poached this pic from the  "Loubie du Jour" album on FB. omg, i hate slings but i think i might need these babies.
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> Sexy Sling 100



I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

^ I agree!


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^I concur.


----------



## Cityfashionista

^^^I also agree


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> Is this trueee? JJR just e-mailed me saying they got the black nappa MBB in. Should I just pass on it, if you say the customs are as bad as you say it is =/
> 
> Will the US boutiques help you write down the cost of the item?
> 
> Maybe it's a sign that I should get the suede ones instead.



Do you live in USA? If yes,  you can purchase the black nappa MBB at the CL boutique on Madison Ave. They just received a shipment on Jan. 13th.


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Do you live in USA? If yes,  you can purchase the black nappa MBB at the CL boutique on Madison Ave. They just received a shipment on Jan. 13th.



Thanks *karwood*! I remember seeing that somewhere on this thread. But at that time, I had been put on the wait list at JJR so I didn't give them a call.

Unfortunately, I live in Canada so I'm trying to find the best way to get them for the best price. I'm really not sure if it'll be cheaper getting it from the States or from Europe now. I know that CL boutiques use UPS and JJR uses FedEx, so either way I think I'll have to pay the duties and taxes.


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *karwood*! I remember seeing that somewhere on this thread. But at that time, I had been put on the wait list at JJR so I didn't give them a call.
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in Canada so I'm trying to find the best way to get them for the best price. I'm really not sure if it'll be cheaper getting it from the States or from Europe now. I know that CL boutiques use UPS and JJR uses FedEx, so either way I think I'll have to pay the duties and taxes.




Ok, now I get it. I'm not sure what  the shipping policies and fees are for Canada at the Madison Ave boutique.  Hopefully a fellow Canadian TPFer,who has purchased from Madison and/or JRR, can chime in.


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *karwood*! I remember seeing that somewhere on this thread. But at that time, I had been put on the wait list at JJR so I didn't give them a call.
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in Canada so I'm trying to find the best way to get them for the best price. I'm really not sure if it'll be cheaper getting it from the States or from Europe now. I know that CL boutiques use UPS and JJR uses FedEx, so either way I think I'll have to pay the duties and taxes.



I am from Canada but get everything shipped to my PO box in the U.S. BUT i know that ordering from Europe is cheaper. Either way you will be paying duties and taxes but the Vat and Dollar from europe is what will save you the most money in the long run. HTH


----------



## clothingguru

Gosh i have been gone for way too long i missed 15 pages!!! 

*Thank you ladies for all the pictures of the lattest stock in the stores! *

*The FRMABOISE MBB's are beautiful on you GUcci *

I honestly thought that the framboise suede would be more RICH like the stock photo. Im still going to get them and look at them IRL i hope that i love them as much as i thought i would. SCP gets theirs in tomorrow or Thursday i beleive so ill be getting mine from them  

The royal Blue MBB's are also amazing! Im not a huge blue fan tho unfortunately. Which i good for my bank account


----------



## clothingguru

heatherb said:


> ...well, i put in an order at saks for something beige and spikey!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok so I tried to find the thread about the NEW BLACK SOLE, YIKES!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^^


----------



## alyssa08

I know online at nordstrom, for example, they sometimes change the soles from red to black with their photo editing software if the shoes are being worn by the model, for some reason. is that what you're talking about? if not, please excuse me. I haven't heard anything about this!


----------



## crystalhowlett

It was a black peeptoe with a black leather sole. BG

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...4294966847%2B145%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D8820


----------



## crystalhowlett

It says red sole but its black, is it just photo editing? I hope so......


----------



## jenayb

^ Oh, yeah this has been discussed before. It's definitely red IRL.


----------



## Dessye

FYI, the lady peep batik just arrived at Horatio today in case anyone is interested.  I'm having second thoughts about it since I just saw my credit card statement today


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> FYI, the lady peep batik just arrived at Horatio today in case anyone is interested.  I'm having second thoughts about it since I just saw my credit card statement today




Awh:girlwhack: I know what you mean.  Don't look


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> FYI, the lady peep batik just arrived at Horatio today in case anyone is interested.  I'm having second thoughts about it since I just saw my credit card statement today



Tempting, but no. I'm gonna stick to my guns and continue wait patiently for the HP Python Batik to arrive, even if that means I have to wait a couple more weeks longer


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ I am on the same boat *kar*! Do they have an approximate arrival date?


----------



## karwood

ikaesmallz said:


> ^^ I am on the same boat *kar*! Do they have an approximate arrival date?



I called the CL boutique this week and they said in a week or two.


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> I am from Canada but get everything shipped to my PO box in the U.S. BUT i know that ordering from Europe is cheaper. Either way you will be paying duties and taxes but the Vat and Dollar from europe is what will save you the most money in the long run. HTH





clothingguru said:


> Gosh i have been gone for way too long i missed 15 pages!!!
> 
> *Thank you ladies for all the pictures of the lattest stock in the stores! *
> 
> *The FRMABOISE MBB's are beautiful on you GUcci *
> 
> I honestly thought that the framboise suede would be more RICH like the stock photo. Im still going to get them and look at them IRL i hope that i love them as much as i thought i would. SCP gets theirs in tomorrow or Thursday i beleive so ill be getting mine from them
> 
> The royal Blue MBB's are also amazing! Im not a huge blue fan tho unfortunately. Which i good for my bank account




Thanks *clothingguru*! I remember that you told me about the postal box before. It is a great idea but I just don't go down to the States that often. And besides it'll be too nerve-racking going through the border with customs and all. 

I wish I was in love with the framboise suede more so than the black nappas because then I can just get them from luisaviaroma and I wouldn't be having this problem. 

And I agree with you on the royal blue MBB. I'm also not a big fan of blue. Maybe in a pair of declics in the future!


----------



## MadameElle

Hello everyone...I just called SCP regarding the Powder Pink/Pink Powder Watersnake ADs and I was told by the SA (I think he said his name was Lee) that they will not be getting them for another 6-8 months???  I thought these were SS 2011 color.  Those of you waiting for this, have you heard any different from your SAs?


----------



## missgiannina

Sorry to keep mentioning the Lady Clou but is saks getting them....

Also did saks put the complete spring collection online or are we waiting for more things to get put on?


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> ^ Oh, yeah this has been discussed before. It's definitely red IRL.



Tanks, Jenay!!! I think I got a hive from just the thought!
Gucci!!! The MBB are so beautiful on you!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

MissG, Did you look at the pic of 2011 yet? I think it was posted as far as all CL's to saks for the spring. AuthenPleas... Posted them from the look book.


----------



## missgiannina

^ thanks ... stupid me, i didnt think to look there lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is it the lighting in this pic that's making the Lady Clou look off white/cream? Or am I just crazy, lol. 







If it is cream, does anyone know what stores/boutiques that will be carrying them?


----------



## Luv n bags

^I just saw these at NM in Palo Alto.  They were a size 39, as all their "runway collection" shoes were (this is what the SA called them).  I'm not sure if you have to pre-order, or if they have them in stock.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ So they are a cream color? Thanks for the info


----------



## heatherB

O-M-G! The *blue Mago *is available for preorder at NM.com! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## crystalhowlett

there is a white and red in the Lady Clou as well


----------



## crystalhowlett

missgiannina said:


> ^ thanks ... stupid me, i didnt think to look there lol


 No way!! stop it. Its a good question you know there are so many threads things get looked over!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow,the Mago is gorgeous!


----------



## Ayala

heatherB said:


> O-M-G! The *blue Mago *is available for preorder at NM.com! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731




Ok, forgive me for this question, but I thought NM was getting the 140s, but the description says 6 inches, which I thought is a 150 and the picture looks like 160s.  Can anyone make me unconfused please?


----------



## hazeltt

^ I agree! That picture really shows how beautiful it is. I've never seen it in this angle with the patent shiny toe cap!


----------



## ceseeber

uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^okay.  Msr. Is definitely the artiste, so when he hits big, he hits big but in this case I think when he misses big..... Again I


----------



## Ayala

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740



I love those, but I just cannot justify wearing them enough for the price.  I am in love with the contrasting material, zipper, and overall design though.


----------



## alyssa08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Is it the lighting in this pic that's making the Lady Clou look off white/cream? Or am I just crazy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is cream, does anyone know what stores/boutiques that will be carrying them?



They look white to me... I think it's just the lighting. Doesn't hurt to call around and ask though. Maybe talk to CL customer service and ask what colors the lady clou is coming in?


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> Ok, forgive me for this question, but I thought NM was getting the 140s, but the description says 6 inches, which I thought is a 150 and the picture looks like 160s.  Can anyone make me unconfused please?



I was *just* looking at that wondering the same thing....


----------



## AEGIS

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740




whoa i missed these! they're crazy!!


----------



## AEGIS

heatherB said:


> O-M-G! The *blue Mago *is available for preorder at NM.com! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731




 sublime!


----------



## clothingguru

MadameElle said:


> Hello everyone...I just called SCP regarding the Powder Pink/Pink Powder Watersnake ADs and I was told by the SA (I think he said his name was Lee) that they will not be getting them for another 6-8 months???  I thought these were SS 2011 color.  Those of you waiting for this, have you heard any different from your SAs?



Really???? i thought they were part of the S/S11 collection too. They just must be getting them in really late! It probably wont be THAT long! Well i hope not. But on the other hand it lets me save more for them and get another pair now instead maybe?


----------



## clothingguru

I didnt realize the toe on the mago was shiny like that in the stock photo from when we first saw it? Im not sure if i like the shine?


----------



## nillacobain

Ayala said:


> Ok, forgive me for this question, but I thought NM was getting the 140s, but the description says 6 inches, which I thought is a 150 and the picture looks like 160s. Can anyone make me unconfused please?


 

Good question.


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> I didnt realize the toe on the mago was shiny like that in the stock photo from when we first saw it? Im not sure if i like the shine?


 I agree with you CG..It definitely didn't look that shiny in the pic posted by Karwood in NEW styles thread..Im having second thoughts now



chloe speaks said:


> ^^^okay.  Msr. Is definitely the artiste, so when he hits big, he hits big but in this case I think when he misses big..... Again I


I kinda like the Ostrich Bibi version but these booties..:weird:


----------



## Dessye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ So they are a cream color? Thanks for the info


 
That looks like the white to me.  It is available on Luisaviaroma.com


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740


 

Eww.


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> I didnt realize the toe on the mago was shiny like that in the stock photo from when we first saw it? Im not sure if i like the shine?


 
I think this is just the version with the shiny cap.


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740


 
Not sure what to make of these.  I like and dislike them at the same time.  I think I like the overall shape of the booties but I don't like the combination of the big python scales with the suede.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dessye said:


> That looks like the white to me.  It is available on Luisaviaroma.com



Yeah, I saw the white pair on Luisaviaroma...I don't like them. I guess the lighting in the pic I posted was making them look off white. 

I wish they were available in a beige color like the Lucifer Bow.


----------



## Dessye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, I saw the white pair on Luisaviaroma...I don't like them. I guess the lighting in the pic I posted was making them look off white.
> 
> I wish they were available in a beige color like the Lucifer Bow.


 
If I'm not mistaken, I think I've seen them in black somewhere but I can't remember where!  I totally love the style and would prefer black, but I already have Clou Noeud and Lucifer Bow so I can't justify it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOL, I have the Clou Noeud so I can't really justify them either. Oh well,guess I'll look into the Lucifer Bow. 

Thanks for the help ladies


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740



They sort of remind me of the Alexander McQueen's Armadillo boots. Very chunky and clunky





Dessye said:


> I think this is just the version with the shiny cap.



All the the Magos will have the shiny toe cap, including the black/white ones. There are no different versions. I have posted several times on this thead that the toe cap on the Mago is a "_shiny metallic fabric called lai mirror_"


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> All the the Magos will have the shiny toe cap, including the black/white ones. There are no different versions. I have posted several times on this thead that the toe cap on the Mago is a "_shiny metallic fabric called lai mirror_"


 
According to Nordstrom's lookbook, the black/ivory mago acutually has black patent toe cap, while the blue/ivory has the shining mirror material.


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> According to Nordstrom's lookbook, the black/ivory mago acutually has black patent toe cap, while the blue/ivory has the shining mirror material.



I've been told by two different SAs from two different CL boutiques that the black/white Mago's toe cap are lai mirror as well.


----------



## Alice1979

^I guess we'll find out when they become available  I'm leaning toward the black/ivory because of the patent cap toe, but if they're all mirror material, I might pass.


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> According to Nordstrom's lookbook, the black/ivory mago acutually has black patent toe cap, while the blue/ivory has the shining mirror material.


 
Hmmm, I guess then the stock photo I've seen did not make it into production.


----------



## Dessye

I broke down and called Horatio about the LP batiks.     I asked them to photograph the ones in my size so I could decide if I like the color pattern.  We'll see....


----------



## roussel

Alice1979 said:


> ^I guess we'll find out when they become available  I'm leaning toward the black/ivory because of the patent cap toe, but if they're all mirror material, I might pass.


 
I like the black/white version too.


----------



## Minamiz

sorry OT but i'm desperate w/o the search function...the pik pik are they 1 size down and do the spikes fall out?  I know I saw someone's pics on this thread.....


----------



## karwood

Minamiz said:


> sorry OT but i'm desperate w/o the search function...the pik pik are they 1 size down and do the spikes fall out?  I know I saw someone's pics on this thread.....



TPFer *DitaMakeup* purchased a pair of the nude patent Pik Pik Pik:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734-13.html#post17704178


----------



## karwood

*Beige Nappa MBB has arrived at Madison!* The "forgettin" wait is finally over!


----------



## calisurf

Dessye said:


> I broke down and called Horatio about the LP batiks.     I asked them to photograph the ones in my size so I could decide if I like the color pattern.  We'll see....



Oh goodness. I'm struggling with that decision too. Are they python?  I forgot. Stoopid lack of search. I hope they make it better!


----------



## karwood

calisurf said:


> Oh goodness. I'm struggling with that decision too. Are they python?  I forgot. Stoopid lack of search. I hope they make it better!


Yes, they are python


----------



## calisurf

Ok. Thanks K.  Lack of sleep makes me second guess.

So if I really want them gotta figure out the workaround on that.


----------



## Ayala

calisurf said:


> Ok. Thanks K.  Lack of sleep makes me second guess.
> 
> So if I really want them gotta figure out the workaround on that.




Are you close to another state? You can do what CG does and get a PO box in another state and have them sent there.


----------



## Louboufan

Alice1979 said:


> ^I guess we'll find out when they become available  I'm leaning toward the black/ivory because of the patent cap toe, but if they're all mirror material, I might pass.


 
The Mago's are now available for pre-order at NM. It does not look like patent though.


----------



## mishybelle

Is the Mago (as seen on NM) sizing similar to the Maggie 160?


----------



## ilovetoshop

...


----------



## mishybelle

^wowza! Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

ilovetoshop said:


> Hey Ladies wanted to share the MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. I opted for the RB, instead of the Framboise bc IRL, IMO the color looked a lil washed out against my skin tone..still beautiful but the color didn't pop as much as the RB! Took them in the same size as the Black nappas..Purchased from LV, but think they only received like 5 pairs as of yesterday.



Although the pics are not-so-perfect, they still look super fabulous! I definitely prefer the RB over the framboise.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Awe Thanks Karwood! I had a change of heart once I saw the RB compared with RB. sorry moved the post to the pics of latest purchase thread..


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> Are you close to another state? You can do what CG does and get a PO box in another state and have them sent there.


 
I'm seriously considering doing this if it's possible.  I'm fairly close to the border (Buffalo).  Does anyone know if Canadians can get PO Boxes in the States?  If so, how much does it cost for a size that would fit Loubs?


----------



## indypup

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740



:shame: I like them!  Definitely not something I'd buy unless I had unlimited funds, but I think with the right outfit, they'd be awesome.

The Mago is really growing on me too.  I hate being a broke college student!!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> I'm seriously considering doing this if it's possible.  I'm fairly close to the border (Buffalo).  Does anyone know if Canadians can get PO Boxes in the States?  If so, how much does it cost for a size that would fit Loubs?



Yea, definitely talk to *clothingguru* about it. I was checking the rates on the USPS website and I think its about $200-300 for a year, depending on which size you want.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Yea, definitely talk to *clothingguru* about it. I was checking the rates on the USPS website and I think its about $200-300 for a year, depending on which size you want.


 
OK, I will! Thx


----------



## calisurf

^ you can get a small one if you can get there during biz hours b


----------



## calisurf

Ayala said:


> Are you close to another state? You can do what CG does and get a PO box in another state and have them sent there.



Yeah not really. 

I could send them to my mom, but the boutiques can be pretty adamant about sending to your billing address.  So it gets complicated. . If I want them bad enough I will figure it out. But might just be happy to have an excuse at this point!!


----------



## jeshika

calisurf said:


> Yeah not really.
> 
> I could send them to my mom, but the boutiques can be pretty adamant about sending to your billing address.  So it gets complicated. . If I want them bad enough I will figure it out. But might just be happy to have an excuse at this point!!



FYI - if you have an amex, you can put a temporary shipping address and give that address to the boutique and it will go through.


----------



## calisurf

Good to know!


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> ^ you can get a small one if you can get there during biz hours b


 
Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> Yeah not really.
> 
> I could send them to my mom, but the boutiques can be pretty adamant about sending to your billing address. So it gets complicated. . If I want them bad enough I will figure it out. But might just be happy to have an excuse at this point!!


 
Or you could get your mom to buy them and ship to her house and you could pay her back...


----------



## SassySarah

I have a box at my local UPS store which is great. They can sign for all deliveries from anywhere and they hold my packages, you can get mail sent there, etc.  I have one credit card as this billing address too I'm case I order from a boutique that has to ship to a billing address.


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> I have a box at my local UPS store which is great. They can sign for all deliveries from anywhere and they hold my packages, you can get mail sent there, etc. I have one credit card as this billing address too I'm case I order from a boutique that has to ship to a billing address.


 
Thanks for the info *Sassy*! How much does a box cost and do you have to pay for an entire year at a time?  Hmmm, getting a Canadian credit card with a US billing address might not be possible.  I wonder if I could get a US credit card?


----------



## SassySarah

Dessye said:


> Thanks for the info *Sassy*! How much does a box cost and do you have to pay for an entire year at a time?  Hmmm, getting a Canadian credit card with a US billing address might not be possible.  I wonder if I could get a US credit card?



You can pay monthly or yearly.  I have a large box and I paid for 1 year at a time and it was about $230.


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> You can pay monthly or yearly. I have a large box and I paid for 1 year at a time and it was about $230.


 
Ty.


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> I have a box at my local UPS store which is great. They can sign for all deliveries from anywhere and they hold my packages, you can get mail sent there, etc.  I have one credit card as this billing address too I'm case I order from a boutique that has to ship to a billing address.



That is exactly what I do.


----------



## ilirida

Im not sure who asked about this but I know I read it recently. As far as the Lady Clou, I called CL online and asked if it came in nude. He informed me that it comes in beige and NOT nude. I asked for a stock photo but there isnt one available at this time. I put myself down on the waitlist at Horatio. Hope that helps!


----------



## missgiannina

ilirida said:


> Im not sure who asked about this but I know I read it recently. As far as the Lady Clou, I called CL online and asked if it came in nude. He informed me that it comes in beige and NOT nude. I asked for a stock photo but there isnt one available at this time. I put myself down on the waitlist at Horatio. Hope that helps!



Is the beige the same as off white or is it the beige of the lucifer pump?


----------



## karwood

*NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON AVE*:

Altadama 140mm blk patent $895

Samira Strass 100mm Suede Burma Meridian Blue $3095 

Samira Strass 100mm Suede Burma Aurora Boreale AB $3095 

Bianca Sling 140mm Royal Blue Patent $755 

Bianca Sling 140mm Blk Patent $755 

Altadama 140mm Nude Patent $895 

Rolando 120mm nude patent $695 

Chira 100mm blk kid $595 

Couche Nodo 70mm blk calf VIP $995 

Mater Claude 85mm camel patent $695 

Mater Claude 85mm blk patent red toe $695

Madame Butterfly 150mm Beige Nappa Booty $1195


----------



## karwood

ilirida said:


> Im not sure who asked about this but I know I read it recently. As far as the Lady Clou, I called CL online and asked if it came in nude. He informed me that it comes in beige and NOT nude. I asked for a stock photo but there isnt one available at this time. I put myself down on the waitlist at Horatio. Hope that helps!



I'm assuming it is the same beige color as the VP spike beige nappa :


----------



## carlinha

why does the beige MBB look darker?  just the lighting i suppose?


----------



## ilirida

missgiannina said:


> Is the beige the same as off white or is it the beige of the lucifer pump?


 

He said it comes in white, beige, red and black. So Im assuming its the same beige as Karwood pointed out above, at least I hope so!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> why does the beige MBB look darker? just the lighting i suppose?


 
I think it's the lighting, yes.  I find all of Madison's photos to be dark.  Couldn't they take the photos in natural light?


----------



## carlinha

^no they're kinda a few steps below ground level... basement style


----------



## l.a_girl19

What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> ^no they're kinda a few steps below ground level... basement style



Yes. When you enter into the boutique, there is very small space, where they have some shoes on display and the desk/register. The bigger space is a "sunken" room, which has most of the shoes on display and the area to try on the shoes.


----------



## clothingguru

If Madison has already received their MBB's in the beige nappa *how long do you think until Saks will receive the ones i pre-ordered?*  Will it still be a while or very soon? TIA ladies! xx


*Kar*: thanks for the pic and info on the new shoes at madison!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> If Madison has already received their MBB's in the beige nappa *how long do you think until Saks will receive the ones i pre-ordered?*  Will it still be a while or very soon? TIA ladies! xx
> 
> 
> *Kar*: thanks for the pic and info on the new shoes at madison!



 Depending on the estimated delivery date, I usually have received my shoes one month ahead of schedule. Saks estimated shipping date is in April, so I'm going to guess maybe sometime in March


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!



I'm not too crazy about the curved platform, especially with the pointy toes. Maybe when I see some modeling pics, I might have a change of heart.

BTW, this style is actually called *Pigalle Plato* and will also be available in black patent and red patent.


----------



## babysweetums

ceseeber said:


> uhm, speaking of new shoes on NM, I haven't seen anything like this before!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D66740


 

i love those....like wayyyyy too much!! anyone know of any other colors fabrics?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!



Oooh! Congrats L.A! I didn't know you made up your mind that fast! haha


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> I'm not too crazy about the curved platform, especially with the pointy toes. Maybe when I see some modeling pics, I might have a change of heart.
> 
> BTW, this style is actually called *Pigalle Plato* and will also be available in black patent and red patent.


 
*Karwood*-Neiman Marcus wrote the style name as "Pigalle"..sorry.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Depending on the estimated delivery date, I usually have received my shoes one month ahead of schedule. Saks estimated shipping date is in April, so I'm going to guess maybe sometime in March



Ok perfect! I just bought me some goodies and would rather wait before the CC gets charged again! Thanks so much K


----------



## heatherB

l.a_girl19 said:


> What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!


 
I like them. I'm planning to get them when they make it into the store (hopefully next month).


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ^no they're kinda a few steps below ground level... basement style


 
What about in the display windows, at an angle??

ETA: Didn't see *Kar*'s post.


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!


 
I love the style - I think they will look awesom!!! Modelling pics please!  I think I will have to wait for a sale to get these if any left.  Too many styles and colorways to choose from this spring!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh My heart aches!! Too many, too soon, not enough money for all of them.:girlwhack: I love all the bright colors, Spring is such a wonderful collection!! I really want a MBB or Lady Peep any color, just hand me 1 or 3!


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh My heart aches!! Too many, too soon, not enough money for all of them.:girlwhack: I love all the bright colors, Spring is such a wonderful collection!! I really want a MBB or Lady Peep any color, just hand me 1 or 3!



I 2nd this


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> What do you guyz think about the new Pigalles?? There is a little platform on them.. yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D37851%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I pre-ordered them today in nude !!!



Me likey!


----------



## mishybelle

After seeing pics of the RB and framboise MBB, I think I'm sticking with nappa leather for MBB. But I'm thinking... RB or framboise Balota!! Anyone have an idea of when those will be available?


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> Ok perfect! I just bought me some goodies and would rather wait before the CC gets charged again! Thanks so much K



LOL!! I would do the same thing, that way your'e guaranteed a pair before they sell out and some time between purchases...I think I will put myself on a ban till I finish school in May..Let's just see how long that last


----------



## cfellis522

Guccigal, love the Pink MBBs!!!  Caroline

PS:  When are you coing up to Dallas to do a meetup with all of us!  You and Techie!!!


----------



## hazeltt

mishybelle said:


> After seeing pics of the RB and framboise MBB, I think I'm sticking with nappa leather for MBB. But I'm thinking... RB or framboise Balota!! Anyone have an idea of when those will be available?



I vote for RB!


----------



## *MJ*

Definitely RB Balota!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> After seeing pics of the RB and framboise MBB, I think I'm sticking with nappa leather for MBB. But I'm thinking... RB or framboise Balota!! Anyone have an idea of when those will be available?



Maybe in another 2-3 weeks?? Good luck! I like the Balotas too!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *CEC* for the pictures!!!!!!!!!

i have been looking for something in nude glitter....  nude glitter declics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you everyone for your opinions! I will be sure to post modelling pics as soon as I get them!

*CEC*-those Mad Martas are AMAZING!!!Where did get them?

*Jeshika*-OMG royal blue declics?? Wow! Where are those available?


----------



## ilovetoshop

The magos in cream and blue are available on NM websites if anyone interested.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> thanks *CEC* for the pictures!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have been looking for something in nude glitter....  nude glitter declics!



You're welcome! 
Go get 'em girl!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you everyone for your opinions! I will be sure to post modelling pics as soon as I get them!
> 
> *CEC*-those Mad Martas are AMAZING!!!Where did get them?
> 
> *Jeshika*-OMG royal blue declics?? Wow! Where are those available?



Thanks! I just got them from CL Costa Mesa, ask for Reghan


----------



## jenayb

Tried on the RB MBB yesterday.... I'll try to post the pic later tonight or tomorrow when I am home. The colour is stunning IRL, but just not for me.


----------



## missgiannina

Are the Pik Pik going to be available in dept stores?


----------



## jenayb

ilovetoshop said:


> The magos in cream and blue are available on NM websites if anyone interested.



They've been available for preorder for some time now. 



missgiannina said:


> Are the Pik Pik going to be available in dept stores?



Barneys is getting them.


----------



## jeshika

missgiannina said:


> Are the Pik Pik going to be available in dept stores?



NAP has the nude version available right now.


----------



## karwood

**** MAGO UPDATE****

Well, after much speculation, it is official. The cap toe of the black and white Mago is patent leather. *Alice1979*, has been right all this time.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

gawd i want so many styles again. lol. Mago is tempting me. ARGH!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Gahhhh Mago! Does it just come in 140? or 160 too?


----------



## Ayala

karwood said:


> **** MAGO UPDATE****
> 
> Well, after much speculation, it is official. The cap toe of the black and white Mago is patent leather. *Alice1979*, has been right all this time.



Thank you for the intel Karwood!  I still cannot decide...black or blue; blue or black.  I was waitlisted for the blue...then went to be waitlisted for the black, but I cannot decide and cannot justify both.

I'm scared the blue is going to be too limited in outfit choices.  It has been surprisingly hard to find outfits for my RB Maudissimas.  Is anyone spinning their wheels like me?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^^ yes Ayala!!! lol


----------



## karwood

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Gahhhh Mago! Does it just come in 140? or 160 too?




Saks and Nordstrom are getting 140s. The boutiques and NM are getting 160s



Ayala said:


> Thank you for the intel Karwood!  I still cannot decide...black or blue; blue or black.  I was waitlisted for the blue...then went to be waitlisted for the black, but I cannot decide and cannot justify both.
> 
> I'm scared the blue is going to be too limited in outfit choices.  It has been surprisingly hard to find outfits for my RB Maudissimas.  Is anyone spinning their wheels like me?



Yes! This spring collection is killing me! So much for my New Year's Re-shoe-lution of buying 2-3 pair shoes per seasonal collection!ush:


----------



## Ayala

I feel like I won't be able to decide until I see both with clear pictures on feet.  Unfortunately the runway pictures are too dark and our modeling pictures will be after the initial waitlist calls.  

Gah what's a girl to do?  Do you think the SAs will think I'm crazy if I ask them for modeling pics, lol?


----------



## jenayb

^^ I think that the blue colourway versus the black colour way are different enough that purchasing both wouldn't be an issue/overkill. I also think that the blue will be more versatile than you think and will be able to be worn with several different outfits.


----------



## calisnoopy

ntntgo said:


> Look at what Las Vegas just unpacked. I think these blow the Framboise away. Sizes are limited. Ask for Veronica.


 
gahhh the royal blue is making me want them too if only vegas ordered size 35s in them...is vegas the only store that ordered the royal blue?


----------



## jenayb

Here is the modeling pic I managed to snap at the LV boutique a couple days ago. Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality...

Royal Blue MBB. Pretty cute IRL, just not for me.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Here is the modeling pic I managed to snap at the LV boutique a couple days ago. Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality...
> 
> Royal Blue MBB. Pretty cute IRL, just not for me.



^but they sure look great on you


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous J!!!


----------



## bagsmaniac

Hi all, I'm new to this thread and would like to know where dept store or boutique carries the most size 42. I'm living in Asia and it's almost impossible to get hold of such a big size.

TIA


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Here is the modeling pic I managed to snap at the LV boutique a couple days ago. Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality...
> 
> Royal Blue MBB. Pretty cute IRL, just not for me.



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Saks and Nordstrom are getting 140s. The boutiques and NM are getting 160s
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! This spring collection is killing me! So much for my New Year's Re-shoe-lution of buying 2-3 pair shoes per seasonal collection!ush:



do you have a SA at Nordies that you contact?


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you everyone for your opinions! I will be sure to post modelling pics as soon as I get them!
> 
> *CEC*-those Mad Martas are AMAZING!!!Where did get them?
> 
> *Jeshika*-OMG *royal blue declics?? Wow! Where are those available?*



I would like to know as well! I know they were available seasons ago but did they ever bring these back?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagsmaniac said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this thread and would like to know where dept store or boutique carries the most size 42. I'm living in Asia and it's almost impossible to get hold of such a big size.
> 
> TIA



You should go to Hong Kong's or Singapor's CL boutiques


----------



## bagsmaniac

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You should go to Hong Kong's or Singapor's CL boutiques



Hi CEC.LV4eva,

I've tried both you mentioned and the biggest size they carry is only up to size 41.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Here is the modeling pic I managed to snap at the LV boutique a couple days ago. Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality...
> 
> Royal Blue MBB. Pretty cute IRL, just not for me.




These should definitely NOT stay in Vegas! I hope you snagged them, because they look FABULOUS on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagsmaniac said:


> Hi CEC.LV4eva,
> 
> I've tried both you mentioned and the biggest size they carry is only up to size 41.




Then call up any of the CL boutiques in North America or France 

They will ship internationally to you for about 50-150$ by UPS.
Only downside is that you may need to pay extra on duty and credit card fees.


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks! I just got them from CL Costa Mesa, ask for Reghan





hazeltt said:


> I would like to know as well! I know they were available seasons ago but did they ever bring these back?



*hazel*, CEC;LV4eva got the pics from CL Costa Mesa.


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> *CEC*-those Mad Martas are AMAZING!!!Where did get them?



Madison also received the ostrich/calf MM, as well as in the taupe suede/python.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks for the nice words, gals! 

*karwood*, I did end up leaving that particular pair behind, but I did ship a few other babies to take its place. The good news is that someone who needs a 38.5 and is in lurrrve with the RB MBB can call LV and ask that they send it to them! 

Just sayin'.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Thanks for the nice words, gals!
> 
> *karwood*, I did end up leaving that particular pair behind, but I did ship a few other babies to take its place. The good news is that someone who needs a 38.5 and is in lurrrve with the RB MBB can call LV and ask that they send it to them!
> 
> Just sayin'.



You are baaaaad!:devil: I would love to get them, but I already have two pairs heading my way and a "little" something extra that cost me an arm and a leg. I've exceeded my spending limit for this month


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> I would like to know as well! I know they were available seasons ago but did they ever bring these back?



Yup CL Costa Mesa


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> You are baaaaad!:devil: I would love to get them, but I already have two pairs heading my way and a "little" something extra that cost me an arm and a leg. I've exceeded my spending limit for this month





I am almost 100% positive that I know what that "little" something extra is!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!











Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!

I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon


----------



## indypup

Gorgeous.   Are they $995 like the other heel heights?


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> **** MAGO UPDATE****
> 
> Well, after much speculation, it is official. The cap toe of the black and white Mago is patent leather. *Alice1979*, has been right all this time.


 
Thanks so much *karwood* for the update.


----------



## missgiannina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon


i love them!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Wow, *Nerdy*. I really like those and I'm glad that you found an appropriate replacement for the dreaded 120s that ate your bird feet! 

Also, what a coincidence that you were able to try on mine to know what size you needed! Funny how things work out sometimes, and I'm glad this worked out the way it did!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon



Congrats Nerdy!!!!! they look amazing on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dear Mago 140 in the Black/Ivory colourway,

Please become available and get on my feet.

Love,

J'enay


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Dear Mago 140 in the Black/Ivory colourway,
> 
> Please become available and get on my feet.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J'enay


 


in that case......

Dear MBB @ Nordstrom,

Both sizes please become available and ship to my house ASAP so I can decide which one fits better.

Love,
Heather


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats. Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles! I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon


 
Nerdy, I LOVE them!!!   Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon



Wow love these! I had the Pigalle spike flats and returned them because they were big on me. I ordered a 39 my CL tts so not sure if they for people differently since it's a flat or I had an unusually larger pair. I want these!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^ *Sassy*, _Me Too_. I am CL 38 and I was able to wear the 37.5 in the Pigalle Flat Spike at the boutique, same as my Pigalle w/ heels size! I couldn't believe it...

*Nerdy*, I LOVE those on you. Strangely, I am liking Lucifer Bow MORE in the flat version than the heeled version.


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> in that case......
> 
> Dear MBB @ Nordstrom,
> 
> Both sizes please become available and ship to my house ASAP so I can decide which one fits better.
> 
> Love,
> Heather


----------



## ceseeber

^^^^ me three! I think it's more common to size down than size up in pigalle flats. I wear a 39.5 in VP's and a 38.5 in Pigalles and Pigalle Flats......hope to help anyone interested in getting those gorgeous flats


----------



## Elise499

I just received my lookbook, so here are some pics, I hope they are not repost


































Delico
Toutenkaboucle - Balota - Lady Peep Sling
Open Lips - Newton - Couche - Elisabeth
Tina on Stage
Zipito
Pigalle Plato
Pigalle
New Declic


----------



## Elise499

Beauty
Beauty
Sexy Strass
Ika
Double Voie
Daffodile Croco
Daffodile Watersnake


----------



## ceseeber

thanks *Elsie499!*
Is it me or does the heel of the first pigalle look way crooked?


----------



## jeshika

Merci beaucoup, *Elise*!!!! oh Beauty 100... when will you arrive in stores?


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> thanks *Elsie499!*
> Is it me or does the heel of the first pigalle look way crooked?


 
Yes, yes it does...


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon



Nice! :devil:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Elise499!*!!!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Okay, I am dying over the patent Declics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow *Elsie* thanks for letting us see that! 

I was wondering if anyone of you think the Pigalle Platos look weird.  I am so confused as to whether I should cancel the Pigalle Platos and just go for the MBBs..I feel like that platform on the Platos is a little strange? Should I just go nuts and get the MBBs?


----------



## stilly

*l.a.girl* - When in doubt, maybe order both pairs and return the ones you don't want!!!

I love the MBBs as well so I know its a tough decision...




l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow *Elsie* thanks for letting us see that!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone of you think the Pigalle Platos look weird. I am so confused as to whether I should cancel the Pigalle Platos and just go for the MBBs..I feel like that platform on the Platos is a little strange? Should I just go nuts and get the MBBs?


----------



## clothingguru

*elsie:* Thank you so much for the pics! 

*nerdy*: Lucifer bow flats.... LOVE THEM! 

*jenay:* OOH RB MBB's! I am not a huge fan of the RB but they are amazing on you! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> LOL!! I would do the same thing, that way your'e guaranteed a pair before they sell out and some time between purchases...I think I will put myself on a ban till I finish school in May..Let's just see how long that last



Good call! I agree  hehe i hope the ban lasts for your bank account....but on the other hand...i LOVE your purchases so i hope it doesnt


----------



## clothingguru

mishybelle said:


> After seeing pics of the RB and framboise MBB, I think I'm sticking with nappa leather for MBB. But I'm thinking... RB or framboise Balota!! Anyone have an idea of when those will be available?



I was thinking about the Balota a lot lately too! I really really like the Framboise suede ones as seen on olivia in the celebs thread!!! Altho i already have the Framboise suede MBB's on their way to me i was re-considering maybe the balota in framboise instead? But then reghan at SCP convinsed me that the MBB in framboise is better so i might go with the ROYAL BLUE balota?  I think the framboise balota stands out more personally tho.


----------



## yazziestarr

clothingguru said:


> I was thinking about the Balota a lot lately too! I really really like the Framboise suede ones as seen on olivia in the celebs thread!!! Altho i already have the Framboise suede MBB's on their way to me i was re-considering maybe the balota in framboise instead? But then reghan at SCP convinsed me that the MBB in framboise is better so i might go with the ROYAL BLUE balota?  I think the framboise balota stands out more personally tho.


 
I like it!! I was thinking of this same combo as well... Framboise MBB and RB balotas... I love the RB MBB but I think its too much RB for my skin tone in that amount but the balota b/c of the spaces might be just the right amount.


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks Elise!
what color is the 2nd Delico? jade?  I like the Delico more and more everytime I see them. anyone here try them on? how are they?

Are those red suede Open Lips with a gold heel?! I think I need those in my life!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ok. now i need to get my jade fix.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow *Elsie* thanks for letting us see that!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone of you think the Pigalle Platos look weird.  I am so confused as to whether I should cancel the Pigalle Platos and just go for the MBBs..I feel like that platform on the Platos is a little strange? Should I just go nuts and get the MBBs?



I agree with *Stilly*!

ORDER BOTH!!!  lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ceseeber said:


> ^^^^ me three! I think it's more common to size down than size up in pigalle flats. I wear a 39.5 in VP's and a 38.5 in Pigalles and Pigalle Flats......hope to help anyone interested in getting those gorgeous flats



So strange! I wonder if it's because of my super wide feet?? Jenaywins, Melialuvs2Shop & i are the same exact size and the 3 of us are wearing 39s in pigalle flats.  When I tried on the 38.5s, i think that i normally would have stopped there and gotten them- but the pinching around the ball of foot area & pinky toe bones would have surely caused me blisters as usual  I almost always prefer sizing down so this was a shocking departure for me!  My 120s are 37.5 lol.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Stilly* and *CEC*-Thank you!! I think I will do that lol


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> *hazel*, CEC;LV4eva got the pics from CL Costa Mesa.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yup CL Costa Mesa



Thank you *jeshika* and *CEC*! I gave Reghan a call but they don't have my size in the royal blue, only the framboise suede. I ended up e-mailing other boutiques and it turns out Grenelle will be getting them so I'm currently waitlisted! I want to get the framboise suede as well but it seems a bit frivolous for me to get the same style in two colours.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I was so excited to see these when i stopped by Bergdorf's yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing: they run really small, just like the Pigalle Flats.  Fortunately I had tried on Jenaywins pigalle spikes flats and knew that I needed a 39 in these- quite a difference from the 37.5/38 that I normally wear in other styles!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Even though i have always loved the rounded toe flats more, the Lucifer Bow is just my kryptonite!
> 
> I'll post some new pics of them in their new home soon



These are stunning! They're just as sexy as the heel version!



Elise499 said:


> I just received my lookbook, so here are some pics, I hope they are not repost
> 
> Delico
> Toutenkaboucle - Balota - Lady Peep Sling
> Open Lips - Newton - Couche - Elisabeth
> Tina on Stage
> Zipito
> Pigalle Plato
> Pigalle
> New Declic



I think I need those framboise(?) patent pigalles! Thanks Elise for the info!



clothingguru said:


> I was thinking about the Balota a lot lately too! I really really like the Framboise suede ones as seen on olivia in the celebs thread!!! Altho i already have the Framboise suede MBB's on their way to me i was re-considering maybe the balota in framboise instead? But then reghan at SCP convinsed me that the MBB in framboise is better so i might go with the ROYAL BLUE balota?  I think the framboise balota stands out more personally tho.



I think I agree that you should get the Balotta in royal blue if you're already getting the MBB in framboise suede. But if you're not such a royal blue fan, I'd say get both in framboise because it seems like that's the colour you're liking more. A girl can never have too much pink! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow *Elsie* thanks for letting us see that!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone of you think the Pigalle Platos look weird.  I am so confused as to whether I should cancel the Pigalle Platos and just go for the MBBs..I feel like that platform on the Platos is a little strange? Should I just go nuts and get the MBBs?



I agree! Get both and see if the Pigalle Plato works out for you or not!


----------



## heatherB

hazeltt said:


> Thank you *jeshika* and *CEC*! I gave Reghan a call but they don't have my size in the royal blue, only the framboise suede. I ended up e-mailing other boutiques and it turns out Grenelle will be getting them so I'm currently waitlisted! I want to get the framboise suede as well but *it seems a bit frivolous for me to get the same style in two colours.*


 
Frivolous to get two pairs you love that happen to be the same style? Never.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Thank you *jeshika* and *CEC*! I gave Reghan a call but they don't have my size in the royal blue, only the framboise suede. I ended up e-mailing other boutiques and it turns out Grenelle will be getting them so I'm currently waitlisted! I want to get the framboise suede as well but it seems a bit frivolous for me to get the same style in two colours.


 
Who are you calling frivolous????


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> I was thinking about the Balota a lot lately too! I really really like the Framboise suede ones as seen on olivia in the celebs thread!!! Altho i already have the Framboise suede MBB's on their way to me i was re-considering maybe the balota in framboise instead? But then reghan at SCP convinsed me that the MBB in framboise is better so i might go with the ROYAL BLUE balota?  I think the framboise balota stands out more personally tho.


 

I think both look awesome. I was thinking of the RB Balota, but after seeing that pic of Olivia in the framboise... hmm Tough decisions!!!!


----------



## mishybelle

hazeltt said:


> Thank you *jeshika* and *CEC*! I gave Reghan a call but they don't have my size in the royal blue, only the framboise suede. I ended up e-mailing other boutiques and it turns out Grenelle will be getting them so I'm currently waitlisted! I want to get the framboise suede as well but it seems a bit frivolous for me to get the same style in two colours.
> 
> 
> 
> These are stunning! They're just as sexy as the heel version!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need those framboise(?) patent pigalles! Thanks Elise for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I agree that you should get the Balotta in royal blue if you're already getting the MBB in framboise suede. But if you're not such a royal blue fan, I'd say get both in framboise because it seems like that's the colour you're liking more. A girl can never have too much pink!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Get both and see if the Pigalle Plato works out for you or not!


 
Agreed, you can't have too much pink!!!


----------



## hazeltt

heatherB said:


> Frivolous to get two pairs you love that happen to be the same style? Never.




haha, I wouldn't think so if I haven't been so bad these few months. I have been getting packages in the mail non-stop and I got the Bianca and Maggie not too long ago. Plus I just ordered the MBB from Reghan so I think i really need to stop!! But I'm not going to say I'm going on a ban because that just makes me want to spend more! :shame:


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Who are you calling frivolous????



teehee, I didn't mean to offend anyone! That was only applicable to me because I really need some self-control! dbf is not happy! He's always asking me how many more packages he's expecting to receive for me in the mail.


----------



## mishybelle

btw, has any bought the beige MBB yet? Modeling pics?? I think they might be too light on me, but was just wondering how they looked. I want to be 100% sure I'm going for the black nappa


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> haha, I wouldn't think so if I haven't been so bad these few months. I have been getting packages in the mail non-stop and I got the Bianca and Maggie not too long ago. Plus I just ordered the MBB from Reghan so I think i really need to stop!! But I'm not going to say I'm going on a ban because that just makes me want to spend more! :shame:


 
Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> btw, has any bought the beige MBB yet? Modeling pics?? I think they might be too light on me, but was just wondering how they looked. I want to be 100% sure I'm going for the black nappa



I posted some modeling pics of the beige MBB on me several pages back in this thread.


----------



## mishybelle

^ooh, thanks! boo on my laziness.


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats on your purchases!



Thanks *l.a_girl19*!



mishybelle said:


> ^ooh, thanks! boo on my laziness.



Your avi!!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> ^ooh, thanks! boo on my laziness.



Definitely not laziness, and I lurrrrrve your new avatar!!!


----------



## indypup

Has there been any intel on a possible framboise patent or suede Bianca in the US?  It would only make sense for Bianca to be available in either material!  Forgive me if it's been mentioned!


----------



## mishybelle

^argh! Scrolled down through the 170s and still can't see it. I see the royal blue, but no beige  Am I going crazy?

btw, thanks! It was between Lucifer and my twin Miu Miu coffers. I think I made the better choice.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> teehee, I didn't mean to offend anyone! That was only applicable to me because I really need some self-control! *dbf is not happy! He's always asking me how many more packages he's expecting to receive for me in the mail*.


 


As for being frivolous, of course, I was only teasing! I can completely relate to the having problems with self-control.  I went on a ban for 3 whole months but then made up for it at the end by buying 6 pairs of shoes. ush:


----------



## Dessye

*Mishybelle*: You have FANTASTIC taste.......(shoe twin)...


----------



## l.a_girl19

mishybelle said:


> ^argh! Scrolled down through the 170s and still can't see it. I see the royal blue, but no beige  Am I going crazy?
> 
> btw, thanks! It was between Lucifer and my twin Miu Miu coffers. I think I made the better choice.


 
I scrolled down to 157 and couldn't find them either...I am dying to see modelling pics help *jenaywins*!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ BAM! ^^


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i kind of want to ban myself from this thread!!! lol!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you* jenay*!!! Did you like the color IRL?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Woww! The beige MBB is GORGEOUS 

I just waitlisted for the Lady Clou and Framboise MBB, 
cant wait to see them IRL.


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you* jenay*!!! Did you like the color IRL?



I did! 

The MBB isn't for me, but it isn't due to the colour... It's just the style. I'm just in love with it. The third photo (from top to bottom) that I posted is the most accurate reflection of the colour IRL, IMO. The leather is so very soft and buttery, and I could definitely see these being the most versatile shoe in someone's wardrobe. If you like this style, I highly recommend this colour. 

Um, just sayin!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I WANT THEMMMM lol *jenay* you sold me on them hehe


----------



## ilovetoshop

Does anyone know who's carrying the Balota in Framboise?...loving the color in this particular style, right when I was ready to put myself on a ban. Oh and the price by chance. TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> Thank you *jeshika* and *CEC*! I gave Reghan a call but they don't have my size in the royal blue, only the framboise suede. I ended up e-mailing other boutiques and it turns out Grenelle will be getting them so I'm currently waitlisted! I want to get the framboise suede as well but it seems a bit frivolous for me to get the same style in two colours.



nah, frivolous is when there's no careful thought into what's being purchased, you're just buying for LOVE  Keep us updated with your new shoes!!!



jenaywins said:


> ^^ BAM! ^^



They look great on you!!! Are you sure you don't want to reconsider this style 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i kind of want to ban myself from this thread!!! lol!!!



lol no ban ever works!!!! :true:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I did!
> 
> The MBB isn't for me, but it isn't due to the colour... It's just the style. I'm just in love with it. The third photo (from top to bottom) that I posted is the most accurate reflection of the colour IRL, IMO. The leather is so very soft and buttery, and I could definitely see these being the most versatile shoe in someone's wardrobe. If you like this style, I highly recommend this colour.
> 
> Um, just sayin!


 
It really is a shame that you don't like this style, *Jenay* because they look so fantastic on you!


----------



## indypup

hazeltt said:


> teehee, I didn't mean to offend anyone! That was only applicable to me because I really need some self-control! dbf is not happy! He's always asking me how many more packages he's expecting to receive for me in the mail.



This is the only reason I'm terrified to move in with my BF!  He already watches my shoe collection like a hawk and that's bad enough!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> As for being frivolous, of course, I was only teasing! I can completely relate to the having problems with self-control.  I went on a ban for 3 whole months but then made up for it at the end by buying 6 pairs of shoes. ush:



I bet that would happen to me too if I went on a ban myself! I even thought about giving up all my credit cards to my dbf to hide away for a while but too bad I memorized all the numbers. 



jenaywins said:


> ^^ BAM! ^^



Those MBB are gorgeous but I can't help but notice your YSL palais booties! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i kind of want to ban myself from this thread!!! lol!!!



haha, I wish I could too!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I WANT THEMMMM lol *jenay* you sold me on them hehe



Oh girl, just get them! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> They look great on you!!! Are you sure you don't want to reconsider this style





Dessye said:


> It really is a shame that you don't like this style, *Jenay* because they look so fantastic on you!



You ladies are too sweet. 

I will likely reconsider when it's too late and they're impossible to find.... Sigh. It seems to be my lot in life to miss the boat on everything.  



indypup said:


> This is the only reason I'm terrified to move in with my BF!  He already watches my shoe collection like a hawk and that's bad enough!





I thought I was the only one!!! I've got shoes stashed all over our house!! 



hazeltt said:


> Those MBB are gorgeous but I can't help but notice your YSL palais booties!



Good eye!!!


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> nah, frivolous is when there's no careful thought into what's being purchased, you're just buying for LOVE  Keep us updated with your new shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you!!! Are you sure you don't want to reconsider this style
> 
> 
> 
> lol no ban ever works!!!! :true:



Sure will! I'm hoping Reghan will ship it today!



Dessye said:


> It really is a shame that you don't like this style, *Jenay* because they look so fantastic on you!



I agree!



indypup said:


> This is the only reason I'm terrified to move in with my BF!  He already watches my shoe collection like a hawk and that's bad enough!



haha, the good thing is that I think he's starting to get used to it so it's okay!


----------



## Redenkeew

Hey guys, I'm having a little question that I hope you could help me. I saw this picture on CL page's FB and I couldn't get my eyes off them. I'm wondering if anyone know any info about this pair, or availability in the US would be awesome. I really appreciate it!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dessye

Redenkeew said:


> Hey guys, I'm having a little question that I hope you could help me. I saw this picture on CL page's FB and I couldn't get my eyes off them. I'm wondering if anyone know any info about this pair, or availability in the US would be awesome. I really appreciate it!! Thanks a lot.



In the future, please post this type of question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html

These are the Rantus Orlato Women's flat and can be found here:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/rantus-orlato-women-s-flat-16053.html


----------



## Dessye

OMG!!!!! The jade patent bianca is already sold out on the online boutique!   Jade LP pleeeeeaaaaaseeee Msr. Louboutin!


----------



## BattyBugs

I


must



be




good!


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> Does anyone know who's carrying the Balota in Framboise?...loving the color in this particular style, right when I was ready to put myself on a ban. Oh and the price by chance. TIA



i would like to know too please


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

All Paris Boutiques carry the Suede and glitter Balota but the shippment is still pending for the next two months


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I
> 
> must
> 
> be
> 
> good!


 
Me

too

but

I

don't

know

if 

I 

can...


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> *Mishybelle*: You have FANTASTIC taste.......(shoe twin)...


 
Yay! Hopefully twins again soon with the black nappa MBB!


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> i would like to know too please


 

Me three! And the price? I'm guessing they'll be in the $1K range?!? Let me sift through these threads again...

Also, the glitter Ballota isn't doing it for me as much as the suede. And I LOVE glitter.


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> ^^ BAM! ^^


 
Wowza!! These are so, so pretty! I wasn't a fan at first and really didn't understand the hype behind this since the black was just so amazing. I think this totally rivals the black. I'm going to have to try these on!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Wowza!! These are so, so pretty! I wasn't a fan at first and really didn't understand the hype behind this since the black was just so amazing. I think this totally rivals the black. I'm going to have to try these on!


 
Coincidentally, my NM SA just sent me a text to let me know that they are still waiting on this particular style. So I  mean.... .I know I have a guaranteed pair coming to me at some point, and I'm beginning to rather like them.... Idk now.


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:


> Me three! And the price? I'm guessing they'll be in the $1K range?!? Let me sift through these threads again...
> 
> Also, the glitter Ballota isn't doing it for me as much as the suede. And I LOVE glitter.


 

Okay, did some sifting through these threads...

$1195 - Glitter Balota 150mm
$1795 - Cobra Balota 150mm
$1095 - Glitter Balota 120mm

Ballpark estimates for the suede Balota will be $1195 +/- $50-100?? Hehe, this helps my budgeting


----------



## yazziestarr

hmmm theres a 120 version you say  I did not realize that.

thanks mishy!


----------



## clothingguru

*Mishy:* THANK YOU for that intel! i agree that they will probably be just over the 1K mark for the suede ones


----------



## heatherB

yazziestarr said:


> hmmm theres a 120 version you say I did not realize that.
> 
> thanks mishy!


 
Me either! I would love the 120mm in suede


----------



## l.a_girl19

I would like to thank this thread and *jenay* for persuading me to pre-order the BEIGE MBBs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!! I was so dizzy when I pressed the "submit order" button lol


----------



## jenayb




----------



## iimewii

*l.a_girl19*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> I would like to thank this thread and *jenay* for persuading me to pre-order the BEIGE MBBs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!! I was so dizzy when I pressed the "submit order" button lol



 can't wait to see them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks guyz!! I am so in love with them...I love the Pigalle Platos as well but ill have to choose what fits me best when I get them so hopefully it will be the MBBs!


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> can't wait to see them!



me too!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks guyz!! I am so in love with them...I love the Pigalle Platos as well but ill have to choose what fits me best when I get them so hopefully it will be the MBBs!




 I pre-ordered the same MBB  Now I got to get my hands on that Ambertina so we can be shoe twins there too


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^  I am so excited!!  *City*..the Ambertinas are sooo beautiful as well.


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^^  I am so excited!!  *City*..the Ambertinas are sooo beautiful as well.



I drool everytime I look at your avi.  I wrote them to ask about the total cost with VAT taxes & everything & they didn't give me a solid answer


----------



## stilly

Good luck *l.a.girl19*...You'll have a tough decision in a few months...



l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks guyz!! I am so in love with them...I love the Pigalle Platos as well but ill have to choose what fits me best when I get them so hopefully it will be the MBBs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks* City*!! I hope it gets sorted out for ya...you would love them!!!
Thanks *stilly*..I know.. Did u see the PPs are no longer available in nude..they sold pretty fast lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks* City*!! I hope it gets sorted out for ya...you would love them!!!
> Thanks *stilly*..I know.. Did u see the PPs are no longer available in nude..they sold pretty fast lol



I know I would! 

As soon as I get a pair. I'll let you know. I won't be available to get them for a couple of weeks because of other purchases I'm eying.


----------



## clothingguru

Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are 

Please tell me this is not true 

I feel like i NEED these!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are
> 
> Please tell me this is not true





If none of the boutiques are, then I wonder who is, too! Online...? Hmm. Perhaps Barneys..? Hmm! I know that I saw the Balota in the most recent Look Book, but the skins escape me! I'm sorry. I will text my SA for you!!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are
> 
> Please tell me this is not true



Have you tried the department stores?


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> If none of the boutiques are, then I wonder who is, too! Online...? Hmm. Perhaps Barneys..? Hmm! I know that I saw the Balota in the most recent Look Book, but the skins escape me! I'm sorry. I will text my SA for you!!



1  you Jenay!  
You dont need to be sorry! And thank you for doing that! Thats very sweet of you! I was thinking the same thing...if none of the boutiques are getting them in then who is? I would say barneys or saks maybe? It kills me not to know :girlwhack:


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Have you tried the department stores?



I havent called any department stores yet. I think tomorrow ill call Barneys and Saks and see if there is any intel on them  i really hope they will be getting them! I tried to send an email to paris but they are slow responding


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> I havent called any department stores yet. I think tomorrow ill call Barneys and Saks and see if there is any intel on them  i really hope they will be getting them! I tried to send an email to paris but they are slow responding



That's what I don't like about contacting the Paris boutiques too! I feel like they only check their e-mails once each day!


----------



## gymangel812

hazeltt said:


> That's what I don't like about contacting the Paris boutiques too! I feel like they only check their e-mails once each day!


wow you actually get a response from them the next day?!? they rarely reply back to me, certainly not always the day after or so.


----------



## Alice1979

clothingguru said:


> Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are
> 
> Please tell me this is not true
> 
> I feel like i NEED these!



I think Nordstrom will be getting the RB suede Balota.


----------



## jeshika

Nude Pik^3


----------



## clothingguru

^ tell me bout it! But i forgot that Seductive mentioned that all the paris boutiques should be getting the suede ones in!!!!! SO i hope they reply to my email so i can be waitlisted!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*alice: *Thank you!!! I will call them tomorrow 

*Jeshika*: OM-------freaken------GOSHHHHHHHHHH!  Those are SOOOOO freaken hot!!!!!!!  Cant pick mouth up off.......FLOOOOOOR!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> 1  you Jenay!
> You dont need to be sorry! And thank you for doing that! Thats very sweet of you! I was thinking the same thing...if none of the boutiques are getting them in then who is? I would say barneys or saks maybe? It kills me not to know :girlwhack:



I'm on it. :ninja: 



jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3



PIK CUBED!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3


 NO WORDS


----------



## hazeltt

gymangel812 said:


> wow you actually get a response from them the next day?!? they rarely reply back to me, certainly not always the day after or so.



It's very hit or miss actually. St. Honore did not reply me the first  time but they did the second time. Grenelle never replied and JJR  replies but is very slow in responding.



jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3



 these are absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I'm on it. :ninja:



Love it!


----------



## jeshika

*R*, *jenay*, *City* and *hazel*.... do you like them? i'm not sure if I'm 100% in love. I really like your black ones, *jenay*! i think the black matches the gunmetal spikes a lot more...


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *R*, *jenay*, *City* and *hazel*.... do you like them? i'm not sure if I'm 100% in love. I really like your black ones, *jenay*! i think the black matches the gunmetal spikes a lot more...



Nahh. They had the nude when I purchased my black pair as well and I'd say the gunmetal matches both colours equally.


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> *R*, *jenay*, *City* and *hazel*.... do you like them? i'm not sure if I'm 100% in love. I really like your black ones, *jenay*! i think the black matches the gunmetal spikes a lot more...



Im in love with them! I LOVE the nude! Its scuttle but fierce! I love them! I actually want them now


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are
> 
> Please tell me this is not true
> 
> I feel like i NEED these!




David from Miami said he ordered Balota in suede not sure which color he ordered but he did say suede for sure


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Nahh. They had the nude when I purchased my black pair as well and I'd say the gunmetal matches both colours equally.



hmmm... i'm waiting for your LV peeeektures, jenay!!!!! then i'll decide. why did u pick the black ones then? 



clothingguru said:


> Im in love with them! I LOVE the nude! Its scuttle but fierce! I love them! I actually want them now



they are on NAP... just sayin'


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> *R*, *jenay*, *City* and *hazel*.... do you like them? i'm not sure if I'm 100% in love. I really like your black ones, *jenay*! i think the black matches the gunmetal spikes a lot more...



I think the nude + gold spikes are more classy than the black with the spikes. The black gives it more of an edge. But as always, if you're not totally in love with them and are having second thoughts, it's better to return them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> *R*, *jenay*, *City* and *hazel*.... do you like them? i'm not sure if I'm 100% in love. I really like your black ones, *jenay*! i think the black matches the gunmetal spikes a lot more...




This was a style that I haven't paid much attention to. I saw it some places for a good price (don't remember where ) & I passed it up.

Seeing you model that shoe shoes how BEAUTIFUL that shoe is!!!  This is a shoe that must be modeled in order to show its true beauty. You look so hot in that shoe!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Im in love with them! I LOVE the nude! Its scuttle but fierce! I love them! I actually want them now



They are sooooo comfortable. I wore mine for 6+ hours two nights in a row. Just. Saying.  



jeshika said:


> hmmm... i'm waiting for your LV peeeektures, jenay!!!!! then i'll decide. why did u pick the black ones then?



Um because they didn't have the nude in my size. 

Plus, I'm kind of psycho-loyal to my Barneys SA because he goes so above and beyond for me, in addition to being a good friend, and they're getting the nude Pik Cubed so I will purchase that particular colour from him. I'm weird.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3


*Jesh* you're killing me! They look sooo good on you. & now I want them haha. My wallet is not very pleased with me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> T*hey are sooooo comfortable. I wore mine for 6+ hours two nights in a row. Just. Saying*.
> 
> 
> 
> Um because they didn't have the nude in my size.
> 
> Plus, I'm kind of psycho-loyal to my Barneys SA because he goes so above and beyond for me, in addition to being a good friend, and they're getting the nude Pik Cubed so I will purchase that particular colour from him. I'm weird.





RedBottomLover said:


> *Jesh* y*ou're killing me! They look sooo good on you. & now I want them haha. My wallet is not very pleased with me.*



I gotta get out of this thread!:hnsnsn:


----------



## jeshika

thanks *hazel*, *City* and *RedBottom*! *Jenay*, you are right! i walked around in them and they are INSANELY comfy!!!!! No, you're not weird! I understand wanting to get something from an SA you are close to.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> They are sooooo comfortable. I wore mine for 6+ hours two nights in a row. Just. Saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Um because they didn't have the nude in my size.
> 
> Plus, I'm kind of psycho-loyal to my Barneys SA because he goes so above and beyond for me, in addition to being a good friend, and they're getting the nude Pik Cubed so I will purchase that particular colour from him. I'm weird.




your not weird Jenay I am the same way   I won't purchase a shoe from anywhere or anyone else if I know my SA is going to get it or has it. Sometimes I will even pass on the style if they didn't get it which has saved me $$$ at the end of the day.


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> your not weird Jenay I am the same way   I won't purchase a shoe from anywhere or anyone else if I know my SA is going to get it or has it. Sometimes I will even pass on the style if they didn't get it which has saved me $$$ at the end of the day.



Thanks doll, it's nice to know that I am not the only one! 



RedBottomLover said:


> *Jesh* you're killing me! They look sooo good on you. & now I want them haha. My wallet is not very pleased with me.





Cityfashionista said:


> I gotta get out of this thread!:hnsnsn:



Muahaha.  



jeshika said:


> thanks *hazel*, *City* and *RedBottom*! *Jenay*, you are right! i walked around in them and they are INSANELY comfy!!!!! No, you're not weird! I understand wanting to get something from an SA you are close to.



Aren't they? Yay fraternal shoe twins. 

Hmm! I do believe we are going to have a lot of Pik Cubes pop up after the pics you just posted!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jeshika said:


> thanks *hazel*, *City* and *RedBottom*! *Jenay*, you are right! i walked around in them and they are INSANELY comfy!!!!! No, you're not weird! I understand wanting to get something from an SA you are close to.




Jeshika OMG I didn't even realize those were nude with gold spikes   I need something nude with gold spikes !  I need to go visit everyone's threads now I've been stuck in the AMQ lala land  hotttttt damn! I think I need me some pik piks


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> they are on NAP... just sayin'






			
				jenaywins said:
			
		

> They are sooooo comfortable. I wore mine for 6+ hours two nights in a row. Just. Saying.


You girls are KILLING me!!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Thanks doll, it's nice to know that I am not the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they? Yay fraternal shoe twins.
> 
> Hmm! I do believe we are going to have a lot of Pik Cubes pop up after the pics you just posted!!



hahaha, i'm thinking you and me... we make a great team!  i actually have something arriving tomorrow that will help me decide. 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jeshika OMG I didn't even realize those were nude with gold spikes   I need something nude with gold spikes !  I need to go visit everyone's threads now I've been stuck in the AMQ lala land  hotttttt damn! I think I need me some pik piks



yep, it's gold, silver and gunmetal spikes. AWESOME!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I never thought i would get the pik 3 bcos to be honest, i find the spikes too much to handle, but after seeing how gorgeous they looked on jenay's feet, and having spent 2 days thinking about it, i took the risk and ordered it from NAP 2 days ago. Now seeing jeshika's modeling pics, i'm 200% convinced that this is a keeper, can't wait to get mine.

Jenay: thanks for enabling
Jeshika: I think those nude piks looks hot on you!


----------



## Cityfashionista

My wallet!   I can't! :banned:


----------



## clothingguru

meltdown_ice said:


> I never thought i would get the pik 3 bcos to be honest, i find the spikes too much to handle, but after seeing how gorgeous they looked on jenay's feet, and having spent 2 days thinking about it, i took the risk and ordered it from NAP 2 days ago. Now seeing jeshika's modeling pics, i'm 200% convinced that this is a keeper, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Jenay: thanks for enabling
> Jeshika: I think those nude piks looks hot on you!



YAY!!!!!  cant wait to see them on you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3


 OH my Jeshika, those are fierce!!! So tough an delicate, amazing on your tiny feet! BRAVO BRAVO!!!


----------



## jenayb

meltdown_ice said:


> I never thought i would get the pik 3 bcos to be honest, i find the spikes too much to handle, but after seeing how gorgeous they looked on jenay's feet, and having spent 2 days thinking about it, i took the risk and ordered it from NAP 2 days ago. Now seeing jeshika's modeling pics, i'm 200% convinced that this is a keeper, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Jenay: thanks for enabling
> Jeshika: I think those nude piks looks hot on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*l.a.*: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

meltdown_ice said:


> I never thought i would get the pik 3 bcos to be honest, i find the spikes too much to handle, but after seeing how gorgeous they looked on jenay's feet, and having spent 2 days thinking about it, i took the risk and ordered it from NAP 2 days ago. Now seeing jeshika's modeling pics, i'm 200% convinced that this is a keeper, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Jenay: thanks for enabling
> Jeshika: I think those nude piks looks hot on you!


pls pls pls share modeling pics !!!!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Thanks doll, it's nice to know that I am not the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they? Yay fraternal shoe twins.
> 
> *Hmm! I do believe we are going to have a lot of Pik Cubes pop up after the pics you just posted!!
> *



Yup i will be posting mine tomorrow that i picked up on monday.

this place is dangerous to my wallet lol


----------



## clothingguru

OMG we are going to be filed with Pik's !!!!

Yay *missg*!!!!!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## heatherB

I'm so torn now between nude and black Piks! *Jesh*, I already commented on the other thread, but you have to keep those nudes! They are stunning! *Jenay*, will Barney's be getting the black as well, or only the nude?


----------



## PyAri

jeshika said:


> nude pik^3


 gorgeous!!!


----------



## jeshika

Beauty 100 are available at the Motcomb Street store. I just received a call from the SA.


----------



## Alice1979

jeshika said:


> Beauty 100 are available at the Motcomb Street store. I just received a call from the SA.


 
 Do you know what color?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3



Those look so HOT on you!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Gah everywhere i go on this sub-forum is gorgeousness!

J - those Pik Pik Piks


----------



## jeshika

Alice1979 said:


> Do you know what color?



beige and lilac. They are expected to receive the all black version later. i think the beige/lilac is the test run or something.


----------



## Alice1979

jeshika said:


> beige and lilac. They are expected to receive the all black version later. i think the beige/lilac is the test run or something.


----------



## jeshika

Are you thinking what I'm thinking, *Alice*?


----------



## Alice1979

jeshika said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking, *Alice*?


 
 I didn't expect anyone to get them, esp so soon... Does your SA say how they run? Like the Fifi?


----------



## Akalyah

omg Jeshika... *i need a new job* 
*drools*


----------



## Ayala

Ugh I got the call for the Beauty while I was in court...

Now I'm thinking I'm having second thoughts on them...I don't know why though. Is anyone else rethinking them too?  I feel more love for the Mago, but I'm scared that I will end up wanting the Beauty when it is too late. Do you think I am just psyching myself out and should just get a Mago or two?


----------



## clothingguru

*REGARDING the ladies that wondered about the BALOTA:*

"Dear R,
Balota in Blue will only be available in Paris. In Framboise it will be available in 120mm in Selfridges, and in 150mm in Motcomb Street. Please do give them a call to be put down on their waiting list for them. Numbers are 02074938882 and 02072456510."

*Another email from London- motcomb:*

"We will receive two heel heights in the Balota in suede.
The 150mm will come to us in Motcomb St in the framboise.
The 120mm will come to our Selfridges concession.
We will not be receiving the royal blue within the London boutiques.

 If you are interested in either mentioned above, please do send your contact telephone number and the size you require to either ourselves or Selfridges, so that we may add you to our waitlist.
Selfridges can be contacted directly on Selfridges.ukboutique@christianlouboutin.fr"

*ST.Honore:*

"Thank you for your interest !
Our store in rue Jean Jaques Rousseau will carry them.
I transfert them your enquiry"

*HTH all the ladies interested *


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> Ugh I got the call for the Beauty while I was in court...
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'm having second thoughts on them...I don't know why though. Is anyone else rethinking them too? I feel more love for the Mago, but I'm scared that I will end up wanting the Beauty when it is too late. Do you think I am just psyching myself out and should just get a Mago or two?


 
buy now think later


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

:urock:  *clothingguru*!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ClothingGuru


----------



## ceseeber

jeshika said:


> Beauty 100 are available at the Motcomb Street store. I just received a call from the SA.


 
pictures pretty please!?!


----------



## clothingguru

ANytime Girls!!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you *CG*


----------



## jeshika

ceseeber said:


> pictures pretty please!?!









the black version is all black... i had thought the bow was white... so i might pass on those because i am on a black shoe ban.


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> buy now think later



hahahahahahaha love that philosophy!


----------



## mishybelle

Thank you, CG!!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

jeshika said:


> the black version is all black... i had thought the bow was white... so i might pass on those because i am on a black shoe ban.


 
thank you for posting, I didn't realize this is the beige color...I thought it was a pale yellow


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> *REGARDING the ladies that wondered about the BALOTA:*
> 
> "Dear R,
> Balota in Blue will only be available in Paris. In Framboise it will be available in 120mm in Selfridges, and in 150mm in Motcomb Street. Please do give them a call to be put down on their waiting list for them. Numbers are 02074938882 and 02072456510."
> 
> *Another email from London- motcomb:*
> 
> "We will receive two heel heights in the Balota in suede.
> The 150mm will come to us in Motcomb St in the framboise.
> The 120mm will come to our Selfridges concession.
> We will not be receiving the royal blue within the London boutiques.
> 
> If you are interested in either mentioned above, please do send your contact telephone number and the size you require to either ourselves or Selfridges, so that we may add you to our waitlist.
> Selfridges can be contacted directly on Selfridges.ukboutique@christianlouboutin.fr"
> 
> *ST.Honore:*
> 
> "Thank you for your interest !
> Our store in rue Jean Jaques Rousseau will carry them.
> I transfert them your enquiry"
> 
> *HTH all the ladies interested *


----------



## Dessye

Has anyone noticed that the Mago is no longer up on the Neiman's website???  This must mean it has sold out already!!!


----------



## Dessye

New at Madison:

Royal blue Croc lucido Simple 100, $5095


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Has anyone noticed that the Mago is no longer up on the Neiman's website???  This must mean it has sold out already!!!




That happened with the Lady Clou a few weeks ago & today she's back. Of course they don't have my size to pre-order now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> New at Madison:
> 
> Royal blue Croc lucido Simple 100, $5095


----------



## clothingguru

No problem ladies!!!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> Does ANYONE know *WHO will be getting the Framboise and RB suede Balota in?* When i talked to SCP he said that none of the boutiques are
> 
> Please tell me this is not true
> 
> I feel like i NEED these!



OMG I asked DAllas boutique and he said the same thing! Now I want them even more!


----------



## heatherB

Ayala said:


> Ugh I got the call for the Beauty while I was in court...
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'm having second thoughts on them...I don't know why though. Is anyone else rethinking them too? I feel more love for the Mago, but I'm scared that I will end up wanting the Beauty when it is too late. Do you think I am just psyching myself out and should just get a Mago* or two?*




I like the way you think 



carlinha said:


> buy now think later


 
^This!!


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> OMG I asked DAllas boutique and he said the same thing! Now I want them even more!



Did you see my post below hun? I found out where we can get them!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> New at Madison:
> 
> Royal blue Croc lucido Simple 100, $5095



These are gorgeous but that price tag! 

*clothingguru* - Thanks for the intel! It seems that most boutiques are only getting the framboise.


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> I never thought i would get the pik 3 bcos to be honest, i find the spikes too much to handle, but after seeing how gorgeous they looked on jenay's feet, and having spent 2 days thinking about it, i took the risk and ordered it from NAP 2 days ago. Now seeing jeshika's modeling pics, i'm 200% convinced that this is a keeper, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Jenay: thanks for enabling
> Jeshika: I think those nude piks looks hot on you!



AWWWWW, thanks *melt*! I'm glad you love them! Can't wait for you to receive them!



crystalhowlett said:


> OH my Jeshika, those are fierce!!! So tough an delicate, amazing on your tiny feet! BRAVO BRAVO!!!



 thanks *crystal*!

thanks *heather*, *PyAri*, *Minamiz* and *Akalyah*!

you guys are so awesome!!!!  well... the reason why i was wavering on the Pik ^3 was because i knew these were coming today... 

Beige VP Spikes... OMG they are comfy... ahh, so many shoes, too many choices!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I lurrrrve!!


----------



## jeshika

haha... she also sent me the pair in black to choose from. hahaa but i already know what you are going to say, *jenay*... "NO MORE BLACK SHUZ!"


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> haha... she also sent me the pair in black to choose from. hahaa but i already know what you are going to say, *jenay*... "NO MORE BLACK SHUZ!"



You can't lose with those choices!


----------



## heatherB

^^I know you are supposed to be on a black shoe ban, but I have to say I like the black spike VPs better than the beige on you...


----------



## ntntgo

Who all is waiting for the Beauty 100 in the Beige/Lilac colorway?  PM me


----------



## Louboufan

Personally, I have both. However, if I had to keep one, I will keep the beige.


jeshika said:


> haha... she also sent me the pair in black to choose from. hahaa but i already know what you are going to say, *jenay*... "NO MORE BLACK SHUZ!"


----------



## rdgldy

both!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I got a email today from Julie!!! JJR!! they have my size in the MBB black so excited! yahoooo!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Ooh That's great news *Crystal*! So... when do we get to see them on your lovely feet?!?!?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Well i have to figure out this bank transfer. she sent me an attachment with the bank info but its in french so I will print and take to my bank see what they can figure out.


----------



## hazeltt

*jeshika*I agree, keep the black!


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> I got a email today from Julie!!! JJR!! they have my size in the MBB black so excited! yahoooo!!!!!


 
Yippeee!!! Future shoe twins!


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Well i have to figure out this bank transfer. she sent me an attachment with the bank info but its in french so I will print and take to my bank see what they can figure out.


 
Have you tried Google translate?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Jeshika, I vote Black spikes if you HAVE to choose.

Dess- It is legible after printing, it states the account number bank code and account owner should be a very simple transaction wonder how much it cost?? Ill have to find out tomorrow the snow is keeping me in today!! I have to find my snow boots


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congratulations *crystal*!!MBBs!!!!


----------



## indypup

I would just like to say that I tried on the Lady Daf yesterday and almost broke my neck.  Other than that, they're pretty comfortable!


----------



## mishybelle

jeshika said:


> haha... she also sent me the pair in black to choose from. hahaa but i already know what you are going to say, *jenay*... "NO MORE BLACK SHUZ!"


 
*jeshika, *I adore the VP spikes on you! Both of them. However, compared to the amazingness of your nude Pik^3, I think you should return the beige VP. Seriously, if I never saw the Pik Pik Pik on you, I would never say that. They're just that good!

Re: the black VP... I'm always a sucker for a black shoe with spikes, so keep the black VP spikes.


----------



## crystalhowlett

indypup said:


> I would just like to say that I tried on the Lady Daf yesterday and almost broke my neck.  Other than that, they're pretty comfortable!



Don't break your neck, its not fun trust me! Is the toebox roomy? Hows the pitch? Is it a lot of shoe? which one python, nappa, or patent? I like them very Betty page pinup I bet they would look great with a tight pencil skirt


----------



## indypup

Crystal, they were the beige nappa.  They seem to be Rolandos with another 40mm tacked on, both in platform and in heel height.  The pitch is no different IMO.  I find the Rolando toebox to be pretty comfortable and the leather on these is divine.  It's the sheer height of the platform that got me.  My ankle turned and I nearly fell.  I wouldn't be purchasing them even if I COULD wear them without trouble.  Not a fan of the style at all.  I did find them to be true to US size.

Btw, the Atlanta NM had these, beige MBB, meridian Fifi strass, Beauty in luggage, and red nappa Lady Clou out for the trunk show (along with a few other styles that are escaping me at the moment).  Half of the size run in the Lady Daf is already sold.


----------



## clothingguru

*Crystal*: YAYYYYYYY!!!!  cant wait to see them on you! shoe twin!!!

*P.S>* ladies....*DALLAS *boutique received their shipment of the *Beige nappa MBB's *and only have a couple sizes left.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jeshika*...omg spike overload! I love them both!!!!!! Yikes this is tough. It depends what you think you'll wear them more with. The black is a lot more edgy and the beige is edgy but pretty too so you could wear them with dressier things i would say. 

I LOVE beige. I always lean towards nude/beige tho so i dunno how much help i am to you here. JUST KEEP BOTH!


----------



## Alice1979

Online eboutique has the beige nappa MBB, most sizes are available.


----------



## mal

Love your new avi,* Alice!*


----------



## ikaesmallz

*J* I know there's the "no more black" rule BUT I vote the black spiked VPs


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> Love your new avi,* Alice!*



Thanks sweetie. I've missed my stash of Japanese anime and recently I came across a site that has some of the series to my fave mangas. Sure bring back a lot of childhood memories.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Alice u are a trouble maker!!! I love you!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Just wanted to see if anyone else has seen the buy book for next year?  All of the spikes are going monochromatic.  They are awesome.  Black on black, red on red, etc.  No more metal spikes.  The new ones are oh so cool.  No pics as promised but soon.  As your SAs to see them in their computers.


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:


> Nude Pik^3



I just received my nude piks from NAP and they are unbelievably stunning IRL, photos just don't do them justice!! For those who have second thoughts about getting them, i would say go for it. And just like Jenay said "you would not regret it" And whats even better, they are sooooo comfortable.

Jeshika, i hope you have decided to keep yours, you look amazing in them!


----------



## ceseeber

ntntgo said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone else has seen the buy book for next year? All of the spikes are going monochromatic. They are awesome. Black on black, red on red, etc. No more metal spikes. The new ones are oh so cool. No pics as promised but soon. As your SAs to see them in their computers.


 

ohh, this is awesome to hear. I really liked the look of the black spikes on the black Egoutinas. And red on red sounds absolutely devine...I'm excited to see this new series to come out


----------



## Cityfashionista

ntntgo said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone else has seen the buy book for next year?  All of the spikes are going monochromatic.  They are awesome.  Black on black, red on red, etc.  No more metal spikes.  The new ones are oh so cool.  No pics as promised but soon.  As your SAs to see them in their computers.


Sounds fabulous1 But I just can't after the MBB purchases I'm planning.:hnsnsn:I'm so :banned:  After this the only shoes I will be buying are the ones on sale.


----------



## ochie

clothingguru said:


> *REGARDING the ladies that wondered about the BALOTA:*
> 
> "Dear R,
> Balota in Blue will only be available in Paris. In Framboise it will be available in 120mm in Selfridges, and in 150mm in Motcomb Street. Please do give them a call to be put down on their waiting list for them. Numbers are 02074938882 and 02072456510."
> 
> *Another email from London- motcomb:*
> 
> "We will receive two heel heights in the Balota in suede.
> The 150mm will come to us in Motcomb St in the framboise.
> The 120mm will come to our Selfridges concession.
> We will not be receiving the royal blue within the London boutiques.
> 
> If you are interested in either mentioned above, please do send your contact telephone number and the size you require to either ourselves or Selfridges, so that we may add you to our waitlist.
> Selfridges can be contacted directly on Selfridges.ukboutique@christianlouboutin.fr"
> 
> *ST.Honore:*
> 
> "Thank you for your interest !
> Our store in rue Jean Jaques Rousseau will carry them.
> I transfert them your enquiry"
> 
> *HTH all the ladies interested *




Which other boutique overseas is getting the Frambroise 150 other than Motcomb? Thanks!


----------



## rayned

What is the color for this Delico?


----------



## Ayala

I think that is the Framboise patent


----------



## heatherB

This thread is causing me mucho stress


----------



## rayned

Ayala said:


> I think that is the Framboise patent



thanks now finding them is the next problem


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone have any updated information on the Mago 140? My Nordstrom SA just called to tell me he hadn't heard anything yet, but that he is still expecting them sometime from "now until March."

:tumbleweed:

Ok, that could mean anything - that is such a huge window! 

I believe Saks was the other department store that bought the 140... Has anyone heard anything? I'm waitlisted for the 160, but I'd much prefer the 140. Thanks dolls.


----------



## mishybelle

I was just thinking... I hope my, umm, (says with love) fat feet can be shoved into the Balota. They look kind of narrow and the style reminds me of these really strappy Choos I have, which took forever to stretch out and break in (and my foot fat/skin still hangs out between straps). Anyone else think they might be too narrow? Is the suede backed by stiffer leather to make the "cage shape?" Will this make it harder to break in, than say, the MBB?

Sigh... I already put myself down on the waitlist for the Framboise... I don't want another Mad Marta experience (cried in pain on the fit and the fact that I could never wear these lovelies).


----------



## Emily HC

MBB in beige and Altadama in pinkpowder are available on CL online boutique!!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

Emily HC said:


> MBB in beige and Altadama in pinkpowder are available on CL online boutique!!!!



Wow, am I glad I preordered my Altadamas -- already out of stock in my size!


----------



## Louboufan

Hey Jenay, I called yesterday for the Mago and the Altadama and they told me the same thing. Also, it was available at Neimanmarcus.com but sold out within days.


jenaywins said:


> Does anyone have any updated information on the Mago 140? My Nordstrom SA just called to tell me he hadn't heard anything yet, but that he is still expecting them sometime from "now until March."
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Ok, that could mean anything - that is such a huge window!
> 
> I believe Saks was the other department store that bought the 140... Has anyone heard anything? I'm waitlisted for the 160, but I'd much prefer the 140. Thanks dolls.


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Hey Jenay, I called yesterday for the Mago and the Altadama and they told me the same thing. Also, it was available at Neimanmarcus.com but sold out within days.



Thanks. It was only available for presale at NM.com, and in the 160 which is not what I want.


----------



## Emily HC

Vendrazi said:


> Wow, am I glad I preordered my Altadamas -- already out of stock in my size!



I know! I'm glad I called a month earlier to reserve my size!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone have a pic of the framboise pigalles 120mm, other than the one in the lookbook? Is it called framboise? 

I called SCP and asked and only Miami will be getting them. Do you know if any boutiques in Europe are getting them?


----------



## masha123

where did you get the 3 fibbia 120? they dont have my size in the ny saks. idk what to do i want them in black in 38.5


----------



## Ayala

masha123 said:


> where did you get the 3 fibbia 120? they dont have my size in the ny saks. idk what to do i want them in black in 38.5



Post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...st-requests-here-568674-161.html#post17861501


----------



## masha123

do you know where i can get the fibbia in ny.? saks does not have my size which is 38.5 nd i am dying foor them n blackk!!!!


----------



## bagsmaniac

bagsmaniac said:


> Hi CEC.LV4eva,
> 
> I've tried both you mentioned and the biggest size they carry is only up to size 41.



Thanks! Any recommendations on which store and SA?


----------



## langloi

Does anyone have any idea what the price range might be for the jade biancas in watersnake? And is it true that they will only be available in the boutique in london? Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagsmaniac said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations on which store and SA?



Check these threads 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/notable-louboutin-sas-257584.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-louboutin-boutique-info-information-420951.html


----------



## funinthesun80

Emily HC said:


> MBB in beige and Altadama in pinkpowder are available on CL online boutique!!!!



thank you for posting this! got my size before they sold out!  was undecided between the altadamas or jenny 150 pink powder... so far altadamas are winning!!


----------



## jenayb

langloi said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the price range might be for the jade biancas in watersnake? And is it true that they will only be available in the boutique in london? Thanks!



Probably around $1200+...


----------



## Ayala

For people looking for another place to buy the Framboise Suede MMBs, they are at Bergdorfs in NYC!

Ask for Eddie, he is the best!


----------



## sophinette007

Any information about the New Declic in Jade patent? Thank you


----------



## Louboufan

Sorry, I meant pre-order. 


jenaywins said:


> Thanks. It was only available for presale at NM.com, and in the 160 which is not what I want.


----------



## clothingguru

mishybelle said:


> I was just thinking... I hope my, umm, (says with love) fat feet can be shoved into the Balota. They look kind of narrow and the style reminds me of these really strappy Choos I have, which took forever to stretch out and break in (and my foot fat/skin still hangs out between straps). Anyone else think they might be too narrow? Is the suede backed by stiffer leather to make the "cage shape?" Will this make it harder to break in, than say, the MBB?
> 
> Sigh... I already put myself down on the waitlist for the Framboise... I don't want another Mad Marta experience (cried in pain on the fit and the fact that I could never wear these lovelies).



Im not too sure about them. Because They seem like they might be a bit narrow because of ALL the strapyness the your foot has to squeeze into but at the same time they do not look like they are too tight fitting and constrictive on jessica alba or olivia in the celebrities thread. I still think you should go for them  I AM!!!  That is if i get a call from the wait list....


----------



## clothingguru

ochie said:


> Which other boutique overseas is getting the Frambroise 150 other than Motcomb? Thanks!



Miami and JJR i believe.


----------



## clothingguru

*OMG the Balota in the 120mm is GORGEOUS*!!! I thought for sure i would go for the 150mm cause im a Higher heel LOVER but i really like the look of the 120 AS WELL!!! This is going to be tough!


----------



## crystalhowlett

clothingguru said:


> Im not too sure about them. Because They seem like they might be a bit narrow because of ALL the strapyness the your foot has to squeeze into but at the same time they do not look like they are too tight fitting and constrictive on jessica alba or olivia in the celebrities thread. I still think you should go for them  I AM!!!  That is if i get a call from the wait list....


 
What waiting list for MM? is it the ostirch heel?


----------



## clothingguru

^^ no no the Balota


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *OMG the Balota in the 120mm is GORGEOUS*!!! I thought for sure i would go for the 150mm cause im a Higher heel LOVER but i really like the look of the 120 AS WELL!!! This is going to be tough!



Um, jello!? Pics!! 



crystalhowlett said:


> What waiting list for MM? is it the ostirch heel?



No they are talking about the Balota.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Um, jello!? Pics!!


I didnt get them...i saw the 120 mm version in the NEW CL's thread just 5 min ago! I want the RB or FRAM suede


----------



## jenayb

^^ Manageable and beautiful? Please. Yes, please.


----------



## clothingguru

^ ita!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW love those 120mm Balotas!!!


----------



## roussel

I like those 120mm Balota too!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> I didnt get them...i saw the 120 mm version in the NEW CL's thread just 5 min ago! I want the RB or FRAM suede


 
Wow, I prefer the 120 over the 150!!  If only they made the 120 in cobra.


----------



## hazeltt

I'd love a pair of framboise balotas in 120mm


----------



## kett

Does anyone know if the 4A will be coming in any other colorways?


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Wow, I prefer the 120 over the 150!!  If only they made the 120 in cobra.



THEY DONT??? 
I have my heart set in the framboise or RB suede and i know those will be coming in the 120mm version BUT why wouldnt the cobra be made in the 120


----------



## mishybelle

Oooooh! The 120mm Balota in glitter is so sexy! Sexier than the 150mm! I never thought I would say that... but I am still holding out for the framboise suede 150mm version.


----------



## clothingguru

^ ME TOO! I may have to try the 150 and the 120 to see which i will like better. But i am really LIKING the 120 version and it will be a little more subtle seeing as all the shoes i own are 140 plus


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone have pictures of the suede Balotas?


----------



## clothingguru




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clothingguru said:


> ^ ME TOO! I may have to try the 150 and the 120 to see which i will like better. But i am really LIKING the 120 version and it will be a little more subtle seeing as all the shoes i own are 140 plus



lol I'm so indecisive re 120 or 150 now too!!!!:girlwhack:
And I LOVE it in gold + nude glitter!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


>



Why'd you have to go post this shoe!  I'm trying to be good but now I think that shoe is calling me  I was supposed to be on a shoe diet!


----------



## clothingguru

*CEC:* I know its so hard to decide! Hopefully we will see the 120mm version on in the celebrities thread and then be able to decide better!  And it is also so gorgeous in the nude glitter! 

*City:* haha ... OOPSIES


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thx *CG*-OUUUUU love those RB ones...when will they available? 

Does anyone know if those silver spike booties that look like the pigallili came out already?


----------



## jenayb

^^ The Bridget's Back? It's been out for a long time now.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*jenay*-I love the Bridgets too but I know I missed those->I meant the ones that look like the picture I posted.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Very mix? Those are out too.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I dunno what they are called but this pic has it labelled as the Bridgets (you are right *jenay*)- I love them in silver-I guess I missed them too


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> I dunno what they are called but this pic has it labelled as the Bridgets- I love them in silver-I guess I missed them too


 
These are called Bridget's Back.  They were available at LV Boutique.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^How long ago?:cry:


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^How long ago?:cry:


 
I was there a month ago.  Give them a call!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^*l.a_girl:* Call them! Call them! Call them!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

the 120 balotas look so good! although I do like the extra gold on the platform against the glitter in the nude glitter/gold version. 
I bet the suede 120s are gorgeous...would love the RB in 120.

anyone have/try the Denis? I wasn't into them at first but ever since it was posted on the loubie du jour on FB I cant stop thinking 'bout them


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> I was there a month ago. Give them a call!


 
Thanks so much!! Any idea how much they were?


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> What does the LV stand for-gotta find their number lol Thanks so much!! Any idea how much they were?


Las Vegas


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thx *CG*-OUUUUU love those RB ones...when will they available?
> 
> Does anyone know if those silver spike booties that look like the pigallili came out already?



They will be available in the next few months here.


----------



## clothingguru

yazziestarr said:


> the 120 balotas look so good! although I do like the extra gold on the platform against the glitter in the nude glitter/gold version.
> I bet the suede 120s are gorgeous...would love the RB in 120.
> 
> anyone have/try the Denis? I wasn't into them at first but ever since it was posted on the loubie du jour on FB I cant stop thinking 'bout them



Which are the denis?


----------



## l.a_girl19

RedBottomLover said:


> Las Vegas


 
hahaha yeah I realized after I typed it lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clothingguru said:


> Which are the denis?




 Denis 85:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81358


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks so much!! Any idea how much they were?



i think around $3000-4000


----------



## clothingguru

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Denis 85:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81358



Oooh very pretty. Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> i think around $3000-4000


 
 I totally can't afford them lol I won't even bother calling..


----------



## yazziestarr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Denis 85:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81358



thats it Thanks *CEC*!

theres also the 100mm on saks and Im pretty sure I saw it in python
 heres the RB http://us.christianlouboutin.com/denis-100mm.html

and the loubi du jour mod pic
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?fbid=10150092383256865&set=a.477873816864.247846.124842316864


----------



## clothingguru

yazziestarr said:


> thats it Thanks *CEC*!
> 
> theres also the 100mm on saks and Im pretty sure I saw it in python
> heres the RB http://us.christianlouboutin.com/denis-100mm.html
> 
> and the loubi du jour mod pic
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?fbid=10150092383256865&set=a.477873816864.247846.124842316864



The RB suede is GORGEOUS!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I dunno what they are called but this pic has it labelled as the Bridgets (you are right *jenay*)- I love them in silver-I guess I missed them too


 


Dessye said:


> I was there a month ago. Give them a call!


 
The only thing they had left when Melia and I were at the LV boutique was one lone Very Mix in ... a 41, I think. No mas Bridget's Back.


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I totally can't afford them lol I won't even bother calling..


 
Sorry, chickadee, but even if you could budget them, they aren't there anymore. Like I said, they've been out for a while now.

Baggs has them... Go lust after hers in her collection thread. They're in there somewhere.


----------



## Ayala

^^ And on YouTube somewhere...


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> I totally can't afford them lol I won't even bother calling..


 
Yes, they were about $3700, same as the Very Mix.  I tried them on and they looked spectacular but I couldn't justify it at the time.  If the VM came in black, however, then POUNCE!!!


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> ^^ And on YouTube somewhere...


 
Yes! That is what I was thinking of! The video of her Bridgets in the car with all the lights.. I think that she was going through a tunnel or something..? Anyway, it's a pretty neat video.


----------



## Ayala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L05GfUZHZf8

Here we go!  (Sorry I don't know how to embed them.)


----------



## calisurf

Go advanced
Copy the letters / numbers after the =
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*L05GfUZHZf8*
Click You Tube button
Paste

Voila!

P.S.  I love this video!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies! Ah I love that video.


----------



## Ayala

Thank you cali!


----------



## calisurf

^ My pleasure!!!  Thanks for finding!


----------



## karwood

*NEW ARRIVALS IN MADISON*

*Daffodile 160mm beige kid $995*





*
Bianca Sling 140mm Nude Patent $755*





*Trailer 140mm blk suede $1295*





Also, *Maudissima 100mm Nude Patent $595 and Multizip 45mm blk suede $765*


----------



## jenayb

OMFG. Nude patent Bianca........ SLING!!?!!  

*karwood*, thanks for posting! Gah I'm in troublessssssss!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Dessye *for posting!!!

Sexy 100 in Nude Glitter 






now to decide if i want these or the nude glitter declics... hmmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## jenayb

Gah. Should I call Madison!?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Gah. Should I call Madison!?



Yes!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Gahh!!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> thanks *Dessye *for posting!!!
> 
> Sexy 100 in Nude Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to decide if i want these or the nude glitter declics... hmmm, decisions, decisions...


 
No problem!  Except you'd better call and make sure this is nude?  It kind of looked gold to me but maybe it's the same?  Just want to be sure!


----------



## Dessye

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, *OMGEEEEEEE*!!!!!!!

The Very Riche suede Burma Aurora Borealis:


----------



## imskyhigh

Has anybody seen the Chiara in person yet? Just wondering how the toe appears in person and if it maintains that curve downwards, if that makes sense...


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> No problem!  Except you'd better call and make sure this is nude?  It kind of looked gold to me but maybe it's the same?  Just want to be sure!



Looks like it, no?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Gah. Should I call Madison!?



They are only $755! I say do it!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> They are only $755! I say do it!


 
Just what I was thinking!


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> Did you see my post below hun? I found out where we can get them!



YAY!!! You are awesome! Got on the waitlist, thanks to you hun:yahoo


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> I didnt get them...i saw the 120 mm version in the NEW CL's thread just 5 min ago! I want the RB or FRAM suede



Oh wow!! I feel the same way cuz I luv higher heels but something about the 120s that I'm luvin at the moment...maybe bc there is not such a thick platform from the look of it?? Since my latest purchases were in the 150s, I'm thinkin bout going with the 120s in these..undecisiveEither way cant go wrong with either.


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> Oh wow!! I feel the same way cuz I luv higher heels but something about the 120s that I'm luvin at the moment...maybe bc there is not such a thick platform from the look of it?? Since my latest purchases were in the 150s, I'm thinkin bout going with the 120s in these..undecisiveEither way cant go wrong with either.



NO PROBLEMO cheeka! Glad you got on the list! That makes 2 of us!! I hope we get a pair!

And yes i am SOOO indecisive about the 120's and 150's still. It is the fact about the thick platform on the 150's that im not sure about and the 120's are classier looking. But the 150's look HOT still! UH i am so not sure! haha


----------



## PyAri

dessye said:


> omg, omg, omg, omg, omg, *omgeeeeeee*!!!!!!!
> 
> The very riche suede burma aurora borealis:


jesus.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Looks like it, no?


 
 I'm not sure.  The Sexy does look a bit darker and more yellowish than the declics in the above picture.  Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> Gah. Should I call Madison!?




so did you???


----------



## Vendrazi

Are the watersnake Altadamas being released in Jade? And do I honestly need a FIFTH pair of watersnake Altadamas?


----------



## calisurf

elfgirl said:


> Correction: Saks is getting the _*Banana *_in Jade, not the AD.  I obviously skimmed too fast when I was looking through the listings. :shame:



Not sure - this is the only info I could find on a search...


----------



## sakura

Vendrazi said:


> Are the watersnake Altadamas being released in Jade? And do I honestly need a FIFTH pair of watersnake Altadamas?



I think NM is expected to get them.


----------



## karwood

Vendrazi said:


> Are the watersnake Altadamas being released in Jade? And do I honestly need a FIFTH pair of watersnake Altadamas?



It will be available in jade watersnake nabuck. Nordstrom is getting them.


----------



## clothingguru

sakura said:


> I think NM is expected to get them.



i NEEEEED the watersnake AD's in JADE!!! 
I forget where else is getting them? And i wonder when they are coming? I know that we have touched on this earlier in the thread...gonna go look.


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *K*!!! yay!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> i NEEEEED the watersnake AD's in JADE!!!
> I forget where else is getting them? And i wonder when they are coming? I know that we have touched on this earlier in the thread...gonna go look.


 
OMG! 

The jade watersnake AD....  Just as I was going into hiatus.  *Kar, sakura*, do either of you know which Nordstrom's stores and NM will be carrying them?

Now, I will absolutely DIE if they made a jade watersnake Jenny 150.  Any chance????


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> OMG!
> 
> Now, I will absolutely DIE if they made a jade watersnake Jenny 150.  Any chance????



 so would i


----------



## clothingguru

Just called Nordstrom!!!!!!!! Some of their stores already have them!!!!  
Im not sure tho if he might be thinking about the Pink Powder ones? Because he said he cant see what color of the watersnake that the other stores have but he is calling as we speak to find out and let me know. So ill post as soon as i know!


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> OMG!
> 
> The jade watersnake AD....  Just as I was going into hiatus.  *Kar, sakura*, *do either of you know which Nordstrom's stores and NM will be carrying them?*
> 
> Now, I will absolutely DIE if they made a jade watersnake Jenny 150.  Any chance????



I've heard Dallas and Chicago


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> OMG!
> 
> The jade watersnake AD....  Just as I was going into hiatus.  *Kar, sakura*, do either of you know which Nordstrom's stores and NM will be carrying them?
> 
> Now, I will absolutely DIE if they made a jade watersnake Jenny 150.  Any chance????


If the Jenny came in jade watersnake  although I don't think I'd be able to really walk in that heel height in a sling back I'd so be willing to practice! I need jade watersnake in my life ASAP.


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> so did you???



Notchet. Nice avatar...


----------



## SassySarah

I think this might have to be my wedding shoe!!!  Oh is it worth the big bucks???


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I think this might have to be my wedding shoe!!!  Oh is it worth the big bucks???



I've seen so many wonderful DIY strass projects that I would honestly never buy a pair retail.


----------



## SassySarah

Oh I don't have the patience or skill to DIY.  I love this color!


----------



## hazeltt

SassySarah said:


> I think this might have to be my wedding shoe!!!  Oh is it worth the big bucks???



This can be your something blue!


----------



## SassySarah

^^  Good thinking!


----------



## Ayala

You only get married once!  I think that buying a pair for your wedding would be special and amazing.  I personally like the Blue Samira better than the VP though, but it depends on the details of your wedding.


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> I think this might have to be my wedding shoe!!!  Oh is it worth the big bucks???



it is very beautiful!!! and i'm sure super comfy for you to dance the night away! what a great pair!!!!


----------



## ilirida

By any chance does any one know if they are releasing a royal blue watersnake altadama? Or better yet a royal blue jenny


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I've heard Dallas and Chicago


 
Thanks,* Kar* and *Clothing*!


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> I think this might have to be my wedding shoe!!! Oh is it worth the big bucks???


 
Yes!


----------



## clothingguru

*SASSY*: its the perfect BLUE wedding shoe


----------



## erinmiyu

*sassy* i love those!!


----------



## calisurf

ilirida said:


> By any chance does any one know if they are releasing a royal blue watersnake altadama? Or better yet a royal blue jenny




http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-634840-7.html#post17270846

Top post suggests RB Jenny at Vegas


----------



## Vendrazi

I preordered an RB Altadama from Saks.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Vendrazi said:


> I preordered an RB Altadama from Saks.




Congrats! I've been thinking about doing that as well.


----------



## calisurf

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iTG_bGa&ev19=1:3

Not many sizes left. Hopefully yours is there. RB Altadama Saks preorder


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iTG_bGa&ev19=1:3
> 
> Not many sizes left. Hopefully yours is there. RB Altadama Saks preorder



Yeah I know. I keep looking at it. I'm supposed to be getting shoes from paris. Is Watersnake an exotic that can't be shipped internationally?


----------



## karwood

.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ya, Im waiting on SAKs ATL to get their shipment in too!!

Also just got an email about Churchilldowns and Opening Night!! April 30th so excited to have my MBB by then I can wear then to dinner.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah I know. I keep looking at it. I'm supposed to be getting shoes from paris. Is Watersnake an exotic that can't be shipped internationally?



Regreens said anything non leather including watersnake just read in the batik being held thread. There is a thread you can look up about this. Per Carlinha:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...rnational-shipping-of-exotic-cl-s-451714.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/shipping-exotics-to-the-us-from-france-597292.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/python-import-laws-509790.html

Hope it helps


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> Regreens said anything non leather including watersnake just read in the batik being held thread. There is a thread you can look up about this. Per Carlinha:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...rnational-shipping-of-exotic-cl-s-451714.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/shipping-exotics-to-the-us-from-france-597292.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/python-import-laws-509790.html
> 
> Hope it helps



Thanks but the OP on that thread said that her Watersnakes were shipped with no problems?


----------



## heatherB

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, Im waiting on SAKs ATL to get their shipment in too!!
> 
> Also just got an email about *Churchilldowns and Opening Night*!! April 30th so excited to have my MBB by then I can wear then to dinner.


 
Sounds fun! Be sure to post a pic of you there in your MBBs!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^Ya, I will, so far away and cant wait to buy a new dress and hat!!

  Just recently started night racing umm 2 yrs ago I think. Its a blast especially if you have a box suite, or anything other than GA(too hot and crowded but still fun). Dj & Big dance floor on the Paddock an all around good time. If you choose you can have dinner with a balcony seat, if you dont already own a box. Millionaires row is nice and always a pleasure to come back to after walking around in the heat. Air conditioning is awesome! Kinda like Derby every wknd without the infield crazies


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks but the OP on that thread said that her Watersnakes were shipped with no problems?


 
It really depends on the SA. Some overseas SAs will bend the rules, others will not. It's hit or miss, really.


----------



## karwood

Which brings me to this point. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing  "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us,  but PLEASE think beforehand  what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.


----------



## heatherB




----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Which brings me to this points. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing a "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us, but PLEASE think beforehand what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.


----------



## ilirida

So I read a few pages back that NM and nordstrom will be getting sueded watersnake altadamas in jade. Would someone be able to explain the difference between watersnake and the sueded watersnake. And also is the sueded watersnake going to be available in pinkpowder or royal blue at NM or nordstrom? And if anyone knows an est. Price? TIA


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Sueded WS?


----------



## karwood

ilirida said:


> So I read a few pages back that NM and nordstrom will be getting sueded watersnake altadamas in jade. Would someone be able to explain the difference between watersnake and the sueded watersnake. And also is the sueded watersnake going to be available in pinkpowder or royal blue at NM or nordstrom? And if anyone knows an est. Price? TIA



The nabuck watersnake  almost has the same feel as suede. It is very soft. It also lacks the sheen/gloss you see on regular exotics. It has more of a matte finish. The "regular" watersnake is a bit more rough and scaley to the touch, but nevertheless they are visually stunning. 
Another big difference, the nabuck exotic does not do well with moisture, therefore it CANNOT be treated for stain/moisture or conditioned. If so, the color will permanently darken. Take it from me, I learned the hard way.


----------



## Faraasha

*Karwood * your avator is making me pray April would come already!


----------



## karwood

Faraasha said:


> *Karwood * your avator is making me pray April would come already!



Thanks sweetie! I can't wait for spring to arrive as well.


----------



## ikaesmallz

I couldn't agree with you more *kar*!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

karwood said:


> Which brings me to this point. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing  "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us,  but PLEASE think beforehand  what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.




Right, Very important comment to make!:okay:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I agree with you Karwood.


----------



## ilirida

karwood said:


> The nabuck watersnake  almost has the same feel as suede. It is very soft. It also lacks the sheen/gloss you see on regular exotics. It has more of a matte finish. The "regular" watersnake is a bit more rough and scaley to the touch, but nevertheless they are visually stunning.
> Another big difference, the nabuck exotic does not do well with moisture, therefore it CANNOT be treated for stain/moisture or conditioned. If so, the color will permanently darken. Take it from me, I learned the hard way.


Karwood, thank you so much for explaining the difference. The nabuck sounds amazing I hope I can get my hands on a pair of powder pink nabuck altadamas. And thank you so much for the heads up about the treatment, that wouldve broken my heart. So sorry to hear that it happened to you. Thanks again


----------



## jenayb

Nabuck! Nabuck! Nabuck!


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Which brings me to this point. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing  "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us,  but PLEASE think beforehand  what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.


:true::true::true:


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> The nabuck watersnake almost has the same feel as suede. It is very soft. It also lacks the sheen/gloss you see on regular exotics. It has more of a matte finish. The "regular" watersnake is a bit more rough and scaley to the touch, but nevertheless they are visually stunning.
> Another big difference, the nabuck exotic does not do well with moisture, therefore it CANNOT be treated for stain/moisture or conditioned. If so, the color will permanently darken. Take it from me, I learned the hard way.


 
*Karwood*-you know I adore you but I have to differ in opinion on this one with you. I own pretty much every color nabuck there is. My Powder Pink ADs had lasted me since the original batch came out almost 3 years ago because I treat all of my exotics, including nabuck, with Meltonian water/stainproof for suede. My cobbler taught me to do it myself. I promise you it will not change the color of your shoe. I used it on my white nabuck NPs and they are white white still. The key is in the product.
Also, I wear my exotics in the rain all the time (can't help it...live in FL) and I've never had a problem.
If you treat them and then when they get dirty use a very soft brush, like a facial brush, to brush against the scales to get the dirt out, then respray them, depending on how often you wear them, say, every 8 months, they really stay clean. Also, when they do need a professional cleaning, if you take them to a good cobbler and tell them that they have been treated with Meltonian, then they use a different cleaner and the shoes come out like new. 
I won't lie and say that the more you clean them, the flatter the scales get but it's been 3 years and I just had my final cleaning on my Powder Pink ADs and now I'll dye them because I just got new ones.
I have a large collection of python, watersnake, etc shoes and Chanels and treat them all myself now. If anyone has any questions as to the products that I use to treat them, clean them and the cream I use to get scratches out and how to do all of this, just PM me.


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> Which brings me to this point. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us, but PLEASE think beforehand what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.


 

Thank you for saying that.  Everyone needs to be really careful what you say and even if you don't say that your SA has done something out of the ordinary for you, don't even elude to it.  
As someone who simply thanked their SAs for making their birthday special in a time that has been so horrible, my poor SAs incurred backlash that was completely unnecessary due to "someone may have gotten something that I didn't".  So, please be careful of your SAs.  This is their livelyhood.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Thank you for saying that.  Everyone needs to be really careful what you say and even if you don't say that your SA has done something out of the ordinary for you, don't even elude to it.
> As someone who simply thanked their SAs for making their birthday special in a time that has been so horrible, my poor SAs incurred backlash that was completely unnecessary due to "someone may have gotten something that I didn't".  So, please be careful of your SAs.  This is their livelyhood.



Thank you for your posts, Kar and ntntgo.  It is something that can easily be overlooked including by myself who might be so excited about a getting a perk.  It's good to be reminded of these things.  By the same token, I have never gotten a perk and am jealous of those who have   I'm too chicken and shy to ask an SA for a perk/favour.  But I wouldn't refuse an offer of a perk


----------



## Dessye

Also thanks ntnt for letting us in on how to treat nabuck!  This could be very, very useful to me someday...


----------



## savvysgirl

For those interested the Beauty 100 is available in black w/white trim and also all tan at Harvey Nichols, London. Motcomb St also has them but im not sure which colour way.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ntntgo said:


> Thank you for saying that. Everyone needs to be really careful what you say and even if you don't say that your SA has done something out of the ordinary for you, don't even elude to it.
> As someone who simply thanked their SAs for making their birthday special in a time that has been so horrible, my poor SAs incurred backlash that was completely unnecessary due to "someone may have gotten something that I didn't". So, please be careful of your SAs. This is their livelyhood.


 
 

pming you now for exotics info.....


----------



## RedBottomLover

savvysgirl said:


> For those interested the Beauty 100 is available in black w/white trim and also all tan at Harvey Nichols, London. Motcomb St also has them but im not sure which colour way.


*Savvy* how much is the beauty at Harvey Nichols?


----------



## ntntgo

Harvey Nichols has all three colors of the Beauty.  Just be aware that the run at least a half size large. I bought them in the same size as my Maudissimos and I can put a full gel pad in them (makes them really comfy though).


----------



## ntntgo

RedBottomLover said:


> *Savvy* how much is the beauty at Harvey Nichols?


 

*BTW, they were 371**£. Plus shipping and of course depending on the exchange rate that day*.


----------



## RedBottomLover

thanks *Nat*


----------



## phiphi

the beauty is going to be haunting me this weekend. (thanks for the pics *savvy*!)


----------



## chloe speaks

Does anyone besides me get weirded out by the Daffodil? weird:

An SA at Madison told me it would be so hot, but I was just thinking "if I was Lady Gaga"...


----------



## RedBottomLover

*chloe* you're not alone. I feel the same exact way.


----------



## indypup

*chloe* that's exactly what I thought when I tried them on.  Definitely NOT my style.  I posted pages ago about how unstable I was on them because of the 60mm platform.  I nearly fell!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Phi*my pleasure! Stunning aren't they? The blacks are heading my way


----------



## rdgldy

The beauty is a beauty.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I was wondering what everyone thinks about the powder pink watersnake altadamas 140mm? I am really in love with the watersnake and that color but is the altadama style a good one? Also if I get them should I go for my TTS or half a size down? I went on the sizing info thread but was a little confused between the old and new altadama sizing. I am usually a 38 in the 120mm's and I am a 37.5 in the 150mm's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenayb

^^ ADs are very comfortable and, IMO, timeless & classic. I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that they do not care for this style. HTH.


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> *Karwood*-you know I adore you but I have to differ in opinion on this one with you. I own pretty much every color nabuck there is. My Powder Pink ADs had lasted me since the original batch came out almost 3 years ago because I treat all of my exotics, including nabuck, with Meltonian water/stainproof for suede. My cobbler taught me to do it myself. I promise you it will not change the color of your shoe. I used it on my white nabuck NPs and they are white white still. The key is in the product.
> Also, I wear my exotics in the rain all the time (can't help it...live in FL) and I've never had a problem.
> If you treat them and then when they get dirty use a very soft brush, like a facial brush, to brush against the scales to get the dirt out, then respray them, depending on how often you wear them, say, every 8 months, they really stay clean. Also, when they do need a professional cleaning, if you take them to a good cobbler and tell them that they have been treated with Meltonian, then they use a different cleaner and the shoes come out like new.
> I won't lie and say that the more you clean them, the flatter the scales get but it's been 3 years and I just had my final cleaning on my Powder Pink ADs and now I'll dye them because I just got new ones.
> I have a large collection of python, watersnake, etc shoes and Chanels and treat them all myself now. If anyone has any questions as to the products that I use to treat them, clean them and the cream I use to get scratches out and how to do all of this, just PM me.



Nat, you know I adore you as well. We clearly have had two completely different experiences when it comes down to our nabuck python. I give my advice based on my own experience, that I certainly wish no other person to live through. What happened to my ardoise nabuck python Bianca was very heartbreaking and _very_ expensive to say the least. I'm not sure if you read several months ago a post I had posted about a very unfortunate mishap with my Bianca. If not, to make a _VERY_ long story short, I learned from  from my cobbler that nabuck skin are not tolerable to any types of liquids, including  special treatments, conditioner and cleanser. I don't know if the original light grey color my shoes may have contributed more to the severe end result. Bottom line, this whole ordeal was enough for me to see that nabuck and liquid do not go well together. 

I've posted some comprison pics. I think the pics can speak for themselves. BTW, I still do have my Bianca. I don't have the heart to throw them away. I still wear them, although it saddens me every now and then that they no longer are the beautiful light and soft grey color. On a good note, I found the sun has help with improving the color. Last summer, I laid these shoes out for several days in the sun and it helped lighten the color a bit. Before it was a much darker greyish-charcoal color.

BEFORE:







AFTER:


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ ADs are very comfortable and, IMO, timeless & classic. I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that they do not care for this style. HTH.


 
Thanks* jenay*!! Do you suggest getting them TTS or half a size down?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks* jenay*!! Do you suggest getting them TTS or half a size down?



I adore the Altadama !
You made the right choice L.A, i would strongly suggest to go TTS ..
Congrats in advance


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *seductive*! I am torn between those and the MBBs that I pre-ordered..I ADORE the MBBs only I fear I won't wear them that much. I don't know why I am changing my mind like 3 times:shame: lol 

Anyways, I called Costa Mesa and they don't have my size so the SA told me to fill out an order form and they will be shipped to me if they become available. I am so confused I don't know what to do. I almost feel like letting my Ambertinas go so that I can get the MBBs and Altadamas  What do you guyz think?


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *seductive*! I am torn between those and the MBBs that I pre-ordered..I ADORE the MBBs only I fear I won't wear them that much. I don't know why I am changing my mind like 3 times:shame: lol
> 
> Anyways, I called Costa Mesa and they don't have my size so the SA told me to fill out an order form and they will be shipped to me if they become available. I am so confused I don't know what to do. I almost feel like letting my Ambertinas go so that I can get the MBBs and Altadamas  What do you guyz think?



You need to stop thinking so much about it. You're going to drive yourself nuts! Go with your gut feelings. If you really want them, then get them.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karwood*-you are right. I love the MBBs and that is what matters! And I want those Altadamas too..so Ill try to figure something out


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thanks* jenay*!! Do you suggest getting them TTS or half a size down?


 
Definitely TTS - do not size down. 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *seductive*! I am torn between those and the MBBs that I pre-ordered..I ADORE the MBBs only I fear I won't wear them that much. I don't know why I am changing my mind like 3 times:shame: lol
> 
> Anyways, I called Costa Mesa and they don't have my size so the SA told me to fill out an order form and they will be shipped to me if they become available. I am so confused I don't know what to do. I almost feel like letting my Ambertinas go so that I can get the MBBs and Altadamas  What do you guyz think?


 
I agree with *karwood* and would like to reiterate the fact that you need to stop putting soooooo much thought into this or you're going to drive yourself up the wall. If you want a pair of shoes, buy them. Nevermind what we here or anyone else thinks, honestly. If you love them, buy them and enjoy them. Don't let our opinions influence your decision or at the end of the day you'll simply be following everyone else and you won't be truly happy with what you've decided.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Definitely TTS - do not size down.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with *karwood* and would like to reiterate the fact that you need to stop putting soooooo much thought into this or you're going to drive yourself up the wall. If you want a pair of shoes, buy them. Nevermind what we here or anyone else thinks, honestly. If you love them, buy them and enjoy them. Don't let our opinions influence your decision or at the end of the day you'll simply be following everyone else and you won't be truly happy with what you've decided.


 
It's not a matter of letting everyone influence my decisions. I really like the input and the different opinions because it usually helps me reinforce what I already think.  I am always happy with my purchases..my only worry is that they won't get used like they deserve to be.  I try to figure out which I will be most happy with because I can't buy 3 pairs at a time.  One day I will be able to but at the moment its not the case so you see it is difficult when you like so many pairs but can't get them all.  It brings you to have to rationalize which will be used more (well for me anyway lol)

I really appreciate all your opinions truly


----------



## Rubypout

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering what everyone thinks about the powder pink watersnake altadamas 140mm? I am really in love with the watersnake and that color but is the altadama style a good one? Also if I get them should I go for my TTS or half a size down? I went on the sizing info thread but was a little confused between the old and new altadama sizing. I am usually a 38 in the 120mm's and I am a 37.5 in the 150mm's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I'm totally in love with them too! I've been trying and trying to get them but having trouble getting them shipped. Where was you getting them from?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> It's not a matter of letting everyone influence my decisions. I really like the input and the different opinions because it usually helps me reinforce what I already think. I am always happy with my purchases..my only worry is that they won't get used like they deserve to be. I try to figure out which I will be most happy with because I can't buy 3 pairs at a time. One day I will be able to but at the moment its not the case so you see it is difficult when you like so many pairs but can't get them all. It brings you to have to rationalize which will be used more (well for me anyway lol)
> 
> I really appreciate all your opinions truly


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *seductive*! I am torn between those and the MBBs that I pre-ordered..I ADORE the MBBs only I fear I won't wear them that much. I don't know why I am changing my mind like 3 times:shame: lol
> 
> Anyways, I called Costa Mesa and they don't have my size so the SA told me to fill out an order form and they will be shipped to me if they become available. I am so confused I don't know what to do. I almost feel like letting my Ambertinas go so that I can get the MBBs and Altadamas  What do you guyz think?



Definitely follow your inner gut but i feel the AD is waaaay more practical than the MMB. I worn mine 3 times since last season


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Ruby*-Costa Mesa, California.

*Seductive*-I bought them! I think they will be more practical for me as well but at the same time I love that they will be my edgy nude shoe.  I am going to keep my pre-order for the MBBs just incase..you never know money might turn up by April


----------



## l.a_girl19

I just saw the Black Suede MBBs on the online CL boutique. WOW! Is anyone planning on getting them ?


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> I just saw the Black Suede MBBs on the online CL boutique. WOW! Is anyone planning on getting them ?


I'd definitely have to see them on someone first. I'm not completely sold on the suede.


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> I just saw the Black Suede MBBs on the online CL boutique. WOW! Is anyone planning on getting them ?



they are gorgeous but i think i will stick to nappa!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I just saw the Black Suede MBBs on the online CL boutique. WOW! Is anyone planning on getting them ?





There's just something about the black nappa that I prefer. Something about the edginess of the black nappa versus the sweet styling of the shoe... I think the contrast just works, KWIM?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> There's just something about the black nappa that I prefer. Something about the edginess of the black nappa versus the sweet styling of the shoe... I think the contrast just works, KWIM?



agreed *jenay*! something about the nappa is just so luscious... the suede is pretty but isn't as breathtaking for me.


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> I just saw the Black Suede MBBs on the online CL boutique. WOW! Is anyone planning on getting them ?



 I like them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CG*-  that is all I have to say about yours. lol


----------



## clothingguru

^ Thank you hun!!!:kiss: Something about the suede just gets me!!! But i have to say i am IN LOVE with the nappa too! CL makes them all so gorgeous i cant help but want all of them in all colors and material! :girlwhack:
Bad for the BANK ACCOUNT!


----------



## hazeltt

I agree! I love all the colours and leathers but if I had to choose among the two in black, I think I'd prefer the nappa over suede.


----------



## Dessye

Black suede MBB!!! Msr. Louboutin is killing me!!!


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> I agree! I love all the colours and leathers but if I had to choose among the two in black, I think I'd prefer the nappa over suede.


Agreed!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

karwood said:


> *NEW ARRIVALS IN MADISON*
> 
> *Daffodile 160mm beige kid $995*



 omg gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies,
 sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know if Neiman's will be getting the Jade Watersnake Altadamas? thank you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

karwood said:


> You need to stop thinking so much about it. You're going to drive yourself nuts! Go with your gut feelings. If you really want them, then get them.



Wow!! I agree, if they are on preorder then they are yours and you can get other styles until they come in, is how I look at it. I have MBB at SAKs on preorder(with a tad bit of a savings). Im happy to know I have a pair and until now and April or when ever they show up,  I'll focus on other styles that seem to pop up daily. ie: Jade Watersnake anything higher than a 120mm, something with spikes, Batik & Ostrich hunt, and awesome sales if I haven't missed all of them.


----------



## hazeltt

I'd love to see a pic of the jade watersnake!


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the jade watersnake!




I'm not sure if this pic has been posted, but I saw this pic of the jade watersnake Banana at thelouboutinblog.com:


----------



## LavenderIce

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know if Neiman's will be getting the Jade Watersnake Altadamas? thank you!



IIRC, based on what I saw in the NM lookbook, they will get jade, grenadine and royal blue watersnake AD.  Check with your SA for locations and colors.


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> I'm not sure if this pic has been posted, but I saw this pic of the jade watersnake Banana at thelouboutinblog.com:



Both colours are stunning! Thanks *karwood* for the pics. There are just too many gorgeous styles and leathers this season, my wallet can't keep up!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh Karwood, those are yummy!! Do you have any idea where they will be sold at?  or if they are already out? where?



QUOTE=karwood;17946249]I'm not sure if this pic has been posted, but I saw this pic of the jade watersnake Banana at thelouboutinblog.com:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh Karwood, those are yummy!! Do you have any idea where they will be sold at?  or if they are already out? where?



Barneys should be getting the jade Biancas.  The royal blue Bananas are a UK exclusive.


----------



## Dessye

*Sakura*, do you know if there will be such a thing as Jenny 150 or Lady Peep in jade watersnake?


----------



## sakura

Dessye said:


> *Sakura*, do you know if there will be such a thing as Jenny 150 or Lady Peep in jade watersnake?



Robertson and Vegas are expected to get the Jenny in jade watersnake.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you Sakura!
my feet dont really like bianca, even thought they are sooooo pretty!!! love them, I cant seem to part with mine even though my feet loose all feeling in them. 

now I can get down with the jade jenny!


----------



## Dessye

sakura said:


> Robertson and Vegas are expected to get the Jenny in jade watersnake.


 
Really??? Really????  Thank you SO much *Sakura* for the intel!!!I'm going to call them!


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Both colours are stunning! Thanks *karwood* for the pics. There are just too many gorgeous styles and leathers this season, my wallet can't keep up!



I know!!! This isy favorite season yet! I always love s/s collections bit this one is KILLING me!!!!  all the skins and hand paintings and suede and buttery leather! Oh boy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

barneys and bg had the framboise suede MBB today. and i saw a few other things, but it looks like the rest of the SS stuff wont be in for a couple weeks? i'm stalking all the stores for more jade patent and waiting for watersnake!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Did anyone call Vegas to put themselves on a waitlist for the jenny watersnake? I am curious as to what they will look like in the 150 height. They sound fantastic!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> barneys and bg had the framboise suede MBB today. and i saw a few other things, but it looks like the rest of the SS stuff wont be in for a couple weeks? i'm stalking all the stores for more jade patent and waiting for watersnake!!



Thats good to know. I saw some other things that I like so I may have to wait on getting my Framboise MBBs. Knowing that the stores are getting them to makes me feel like I have a little time.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Has anyone here purchased the Open Lips? Im planning to get them but I don't know how they are in terms of fit, comfort and availability. I want the snakeskin pair on NAP but they're already sold out in most sizes. If you know which boutiques will be carrying them (preferrably ones in Europe) please let me know!!TIA =)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i also asked about watersnake at BG and Saks here in NYC and as per usual no one knew a thing grrrrr.  one SA said they did not order any watersnake this season, which is obvi not true.  i hate how we know more about everything than the actual retail people do sometimes lol.  

has anyone purchased anything in Jade Patent besides the pigalle and if so do you have a picture to share??


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Has anyone here purchased the Open Lips? Im planning to get them but I don't know how they are in terms of fit, comfort and availability. I want the snakeskin pair on NAP but they're already sold out in most sizes. If you know which boutiques will be carrying them (preferrably ones in Europe) please let me know!!TIA =)



They fit super small. I would have had to have taken at least a half size up. HTH.


----------



## label24

this kind of shoe is the most horrible in the history of louboutin´s




flsurfergirl3 said:


> omg gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i also asked about watersnake at BG and Saks here in NYC and as per usual no one knew a thing grrrrr.  one SA said they did not order any watersnake this season, which is obvi not true.  i hate how we know more about everything than the actual retail people do sometimes lol.
> 
> has anyone purchased anything in Jade Patent besides the pigalle and if so do you have a picture to share??



I have something Jade on the way...should be here Wed. or Thurs. :ninja:

I'll post pics then


----------



## Cityfashionista

*MJ* said:


> I have something Jade on the way...should be here Wed. or Thurs. :ninja:
> 
> I'll post pics then



Ooh nice! Did you decide on the spikes?


----------



## *MJ*

Cityfashionista said:


> Ooh nice! Did you decide on the spikes?



Thanks City!! I decided to go ahead and order the Lady Clous...then I can always return if they don't fit, or I change my mind...


----------



## expensive shoes

Iam sick to my stomach!  I love the banana style and I want the watersnake! They are so beautiful!!!! Whatever color, it doesn't even matter, damn this wedding!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

nvm


----------



## Cityfashionista

*MJ* said:


> Thanks City!! I decided to go ahead and order the Lady Clous...then I can always return if they don't fit, or I change my mind...




it's a good choice! The Lady Clou is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Thanks City!! I decided to go ahead and order the Lady Clous...then I can always return if they don't fit, or I change my mind...


----------



## calisurf

calisurf said:


> I hadn't seen these in the new pics thread or online, but honestly I might have missed them (guilty of mutli-tasking!).
> 
> But I am returning them to Nordies as they are a .5 size to big.  PM me by tomorrow, and let me know if you want me to have them hold for you.
> 
> Jade New Simples, 38, $799
> 
> The color is really hard to capture - this comes up on the blue side, there is a bit more green in it - it's pretty amazing!



Here is another Jade from this season...didn't keep.


----------



## clothingguru

*MJ* said:


> Thanks City!! I decided to go ahead and order the Lady Clous...then I can always return if they don't fit, or I change my mind...



Cant wait to see them!


----------



## Louboufan

Totally agree!


karwood said:


> Which brings me to this point. I think this needs to be mentioned, especially since I have noticed in last week several people have posted comments about their SA doing "special favors" or "bending the rules" for them. If there is an SA doing "special favors" for you, don't post it for everyone to read. There was just an incident this past week and it started a big problem. The sales associates can get into big trouble ,or worse, lose their job. I know our emotions can get the best of us, but PLEASE think beforehand what you post. You may be putting someone's job on the line.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jade = happy  

hey does anyone know if the lady clou is still available anywhere in a version without the platform??


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hmm! I never saw it in anything outside of the 150! That sounds like it could be right up my alley!


----------



## heatherB

pixiesparkle said:


> Has anyone here purchased the Open Lips? Im planning to get them but I don't know how they are in terms of fit, comfort and availability. I want the snakeskin pair on NAP but they're already sold out in most sizes. If you know which boutiques will be carrying them (preferrably ones in Europe) please let me know!!TIA =)


 
The snake Big Lips on NAP were exclusive to them (at least, that's what the site said)


----------



## Dessye

Congrats **MJ**!! Can't wait to see what jade you got! I am becoming more and more convinced that I need jade patent. Anyone know if there will be a jade patent Lady Peep??? 

I also love Lady Clou! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NANI1972

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jade = happy
> 
> hey does anyone know if the lady clou is still available anywhere in a version without the platform??


 


jenaywins said:


> ^^ Hmm! I never saw it in anything outside of the 150! That sounds like it could be right up my alley!


 
Count me in too! This sounds promising. Where were they available and do we have a pic!?!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *CG* & *Dessye*!! If the Jade looks half as nice in person as it does in the pictures I've seen...then I'll be


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I'd describe Jade as the most eye-catching (or eye-gluing!) color of green-blue.  It photographs as blue but in reality there is a definite greenish hue.  Hard to describe.  Can't wait to see your reaction though.


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *CG* & *Dessye*!! If the Jade looks half as nice in person as it does in the pictures I've seen...then I'll be



You are going to love the jade IRL. Every picture I've ever seen simply cannot accurately reflect how lovely this colour really is.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NANI1972 said:


> Count me in too! This sounds promising. Where were they available and do we have a pic!?!



there was a picture on here somewhere! i think from the last new styles thread - i'll try to find it but if i remember it was in an overseas boutique and it was 120mm in black.


----------



## NANI1972

^Oh thanks! I'll see if I can find it too! I would love these in Nude or Biege!


----------



## *MJ*

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> I'd describe Jade as the most eye-catching (or eye-gluing!) color of green-blue.  It photographs as blue but in reality there is a definite greenish hue.  Hard to describe.  Can't wait to see your reaction though.





jenaywins said:


> You are going to love the jade IRL. Every picture I've ever seen simply cannot accurately reflect how lovely this colour really is.



I can't wait!!


----------



## Star86doll

I emailed Motcomb in London to see if they have Eco Trash available in my size and they do have my size but asked me which colour I m looking for yellow heel or the fuschia, I was like  as I haven't seen that colour in picture, have you? all I only seen cork with leopard printed over the heels. 
I emailed them for a picture, guess they taking a while to reply back.


----------



## ceseeber

Star86doll said:


> I emailed Motcomb in London to see if they have Eco Trash available in my size and they do have my size but asked me which colour I m looking for yellow heel or the fuschia, I was like  as I haven't seen that colour in picture, have you? all I only seen cork with leopard printed over the heels.
> I emailed them for a picture, guess they taking a while to reply back.


 

I think the color they are referring to is the color of the leapord print on the cork heel.....i think from the images I've seen so far


----------



## Marisa783

Does anyone know if any of the overseas boutiques carry the nude Lady Peep?  And if so, the price?  Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

Star86doll said:


> I emailed Motcomb in London to see if they have Eco Trash available in my size and they do have my size but asked me which colour I m looking for yellow heel or the fuschia, I was like  as I haven't seen that colour in picture, have you? all I only seen cork with leopard printed over the heels.
> I emailed them for a picture, guess they taking a while to reply back.



you should check out *ikaesmallz* collection thread, she got the eco trash with fuxia heel, which is AMAZING and an exclusive to them!!!


----------



## carlinha

so i just got back from a trip to LV, and i tried a bunch of new styles on... didn't know exactly where to post these pics, so i thought this would be the best thread...

Python Batik Numero Prive






Python Batik Hyper Prive (this display was a size 37)





Nude patent Pik Pik





Black patent Pik Pik





both


----------



## carlinha

and now a surprise LOVE - black nappa daffodile!  super comfy!!! (1/2 size down from TTS)













another shoe i'm gonna eat my words for - Beige Nappa MBB 150... a perfect nude for me!!!


----------



## carlinha

another sleeper hit!  so beautiful on - Henry









trying on the Royal Blue suede MBB - smallest size they currently have is a 39, but they are expecting their 2nd half of the shipment soon - WHAT A STUNNING COLOR.





Framboise suede Toutenkaboucle - these are super comfy and fit like the amber/ambertina... the straps are also VERY LONG, and i would actually need extra holes put in


----------



## carlinha




----------



## indi3r4

amazing carla!! did you get anything? 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> there was a picture on here somewhere! i think from the last new styles thread - i'll try to find it but if i remember it was in an overseas boutique and it was 120mm in black.



Nerdy, i think I saw a picture posted of CL boutique in Singapore.. but i believe it's clou noeud 120 no platform..


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks for sharing the pictures Carla! There is nothing quite like going to a Louboutin  boutique, it's like being a kid in a candy store!


----------



## christine0628

*carlinha* - thank you so much for posting all the model pics!


----------



## jenayb

Super pretty pics! I hope you bought some goodies!!


----------



## Dessye

*Carla*: I love the Daffodile, Toutenkaboucle and MBBs on you!!!  Did you get them?


----------



## ceseeber

fantastic pictures *Carlihna!* the Daffodiles and the Batik definately are something else. I really love those two, naturally with the help of your modeling shots!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

love the pics Carla!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

I've tried and tried to photograph the Jade Patent Pigalle's I got last week but the colour invariably pops up bluish while IRL it is a rich yummy green. 

Dear *L.A_girl19*, 
Thank you ever so much for posting the black suede MBB ! Bijou had decided they didn't suit her feet, then on a lark tried them on at the boutique in framboise suede and they were so yummy, but she's not a pink kinda girl, I even convinced her she wasn't feeling the royal blue suede, so she let them pass, then you went and posted the black suede  and all her justifications for not getting this shoe went out and the window and now she's all and I'm all !!!  
Signed
Bijou's credit card


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am really surprised that I like the Daffodiles..I really love them on your *Carlinha*!! Beige MBB and the RB MBBs..WOW!! Hope you got yourself a pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BijouBleu said:


> I've tried and tried to photograph the Jade Patent Pigalle's I got last week but the colour invariably pops up bluish while IRL it is a rich yummy green.
> 
> Dear *L.A_girl19*,
> Thank you ever so much for posting the black suede MBB ! Bijou had decided they didn't suit her feet, then on a lark tried them on at the boutique in framboise suede and they were so yummy, but she's not a pink kinda girl, I even convinced her she wasn't feeling the royal blue suede, so she let them pass, then you went and posted the black suede  and all her justifications for not getting this shoe went out and the window and now she's all and I'm all !!!
> Signed
> Bijou's credit card


 
LOL I am so glad...I think they are beautiful! I cant wait to see them on you


----------



## hazeltt

*carlinha*, thanks for all the pics! The Daffodile definitely looks better on your feet than sitting on the shelf! And the beige MBB looks beautiful on you! It really matches well against your skin tone! Which pair(s) did you end up getting?


----------



## carlinha

thanks guys!  it was really awesome, *nani* there's definitely nothing like going into a boutique!

the manager and staff were all great, eventhough they were so busy!  

sadly i did not come home with anything because the styles i did like were all out of my size   not to worry, i'll be searching some stuff down in my size 

ladies, the DAFFODILE really surprised me.  i had no intention of trying them on, but the manager insisted and brought out a size 36 (too big) for me... i was amazed with how comfortable they are (and i'm not joking, they really scared me before i put them on, but walking was so easy)... i'll be curious to see who on here will end up getting a pair!

i also LOVED the royal blue suede MBB, but the smallest size they ordered is a 36.5... would be too big for me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carla- *fabulous pics!!!!! I'm really tempted to call and see what sizes are available in the Batik HPs


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carla- *fabulous pics!!!!! I'm really tempted to call and see what sizes are available in the Batik HPs



DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm trying to be good and wait for the jade watersnake ADs. but I love them!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Great pictures Carla  Congrats on the MBBs Bijou!


----------



## sobe2009

Dezy! I never comment from my phone like I am doing now and you know... I always tell you to be good  . But I had to comment about your post and tell you to do it!! Go, go for the batik!!  .... U need them!! Don't be good this time


----------



## crystalhowlett

Yes *DEZY* call!! and post the sizes, I need a pair myself!! 37.5 or 38 (tts or CL TTS?)

What do we think about the Jade suede Change of the guard? I love the color and the tassels just wondering what to wear it with?? WH sent me a few pics, that and the denim rollerball, pik>3, I was thinking they would have had a few other beauties, exclusives




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carla- *fabulous pics!!!!! I'm really tempted to call and see what sizes are available in the Batik HPs


----------



## sobe2009

Carla, Carla u r killing me with those pictures.... If I get the beige MBB would be because of you again


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> Carla, Carla u r killing me with those pictures.... If I get the beige MBB would be because of you again


 
LOL let's blame it all on mojgan (the LV boutique manager)... she was the one who forced me to try them on!


----------



## crystalhowlett

They all looked great on you Carlinha! even the giant ones


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sobe2009 said:


> Dezy! I never comment from my phone like I am doing now and you know... I always tell you to be good  . But I had to comment about your post and tell you to do it!! Go, go for the batik!!  .... U need them!! Don't be good this time


 
*sobe *my love!!!! ahhhh hubby will kill me lol, not really but still. OK I'm going to call on my lunch break! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Yes *DEZY* call!! and post the sizes, I need a pair myself!! 37.5 or 38 (tts or CL TTS?)
> 
> What do we think about the Jade suede Change of the guard? I love the color and the tassels just wondering what to wear it with?? WH sent me a few pics, that and the denim rollerball, pik>3, I was thinking they would have had a few other beauties, exclusives


 
*crystal- *I will post what sizes they have. Jade suede is gorgeous, Change of Guard is just a bit much for me. I really cannot wait to have the Jade ADs on my feet!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I also should ask, since I don't own any HPs do they run TTS?


----------



## crystalhowlett

DEZ: Yes I Know, did you see the Jade suede watersnake Bananas!! TDF!!! I think the change of the guard are so fun and very impractical, maybe thats y I like them? I wouldn't know where or when to wear them. Maybe with nothing would be best

HP-TTS TO 1/2 up, from what is in the sizing thread. I don't have any either.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yes I saw the jade bananas! been debating over ADs or Bananas, but I'm worried I'll get tired of the extreme toe cleavage of the Bananas. I have 2 pairs of ADs, love the style and the comfort mostly. I agree, change of guard with nothing else will be best 

I checked the sizing thread too, thanks. I hate ordering from boutiques when I don't know what size I need. 

Does anyone know if the Beverly Hills store got Batik HPs? I could always go there this weekend!


----------



## calisurf

crystalhowlett said:


> DEZ: Yes I Know, did you see the Jade suede watersnake Bananas!! TDF!!! I think the change of the guard are so fun and very impractical, maybe thats y I like them? I wouldn't know where or when to wear them. Maybe with nothing would be best
> 
> HP-TTS TO 1/2 up, from what is in the sizing thread. I don't have any either.



CH - I missed the Jade WS Bananas - which post were they (in this thread or the pics/no chatting thread)?  sorry, been so busy!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cali- *sorry I meant to say I've seen that they are coming out in the banana, only seen them in the bianca.


----------



## Alice1979

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Does anyone know if the Beverly Hills store got Batik HPs? I could always go there this weekend!


 
I think batik HP is exclusive to LV.


----------



## calisurf

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *cali- *sorry I meant to say I've seen that they are coming out in the banana, only seen them in the bianca.



ah - thanks dez!  been so excited to see those!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Does anyone know if the Beverly Hills store got Batik HPs? I could always go there this weekend!


 
I answered my own question, realizing the BH store can't carry Batiks because they are python!


----------



## Rubypout

Wow *Carla* they all look fabulous on you and I'm suprised just how much I like the daffodile, they really suit you

I've managed to track down My Pink Altadamas just waiting to hear back from the SA in paris.... Has anyone got them yet? If I can't get them then I really want the Royal Bleus from London... argh what to get what to get


----------



## clothingguru

*Carla:* Thanks for all those pics! I love the pik pik pik'! And the MBB's and all of them really!!!  

*bijou:*  I LOVE it! Cant WAIT to see them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Quick question for all you lady peep 150 ladies, I know I own MBBs and can walk in them b/c they are nicely zipped up on my feet. But how easy or difficult are lady peep 150s to walk in?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
The same for me.


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> I think batik HP is exclusive to LV.


 
Yes, *Alice*, I believe you're correct.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *dessye and alice *I'm torn Batik HPs or Lady Peeps? But then there is also the question of it they will ship to California.


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Quick question for all you lady peep 150 ladies, I know I own MBBs and can walk in them b/c they are nicely zipped up on my feet. But how easy or difficult are lady peep 150s to walk in?


 
i initially felt more unstable in the 150mm pumps, but now that i have perfected the 150mm booties, and practiced with the pumps, they feel fine! i think it's one of those things where practice makes perfect...

dezy i had the same dilemma as you, and i was originally gonna have both the LP and HP shipped to me so i could try on both and decide... but the LP arrived a week before the HP, and by then i had already fallen in love with it, so i just decided to keep it.  i wanted variety in my collection anyway, and i didn't have other LPs before this one.

i think that boutiques will ship python to CA without a problem...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *carlinha  *they are both soooo gorgeous. I just don't want to fall flat on my face. I don't have HPs or Lady Peeps in my collection. What to do, what to do...


----------



## yazziestarr

carlinha said:


> and now a surprise LOVE - black nappa daffodile!  super comfy!!! (1/2 size down from TTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another shoe i'm gonna eat my words for - Beige Nappa MBB 150... a perfect nude for me!!!


so many drool worthy shoes *Carlihna!* the pics are great! I really like the daffodile on you. you make them look so classy. I think I'm changing my mind about  them...at least in the black nappa...shhh dont tell my wallet


----------



## SassySarah

*Dezy* - I have Batik HP's on the way to me and I ordered in my TTS.  I have my TTS in Python HPs too.  I heard conflicts about the Batik, some say it runs "tighter" because of the paint, but others TTS.  Since I tend to have heel slippage if I got up in size I decided to go TTS. When they arrive will let you and everyone know!


----------



## **shoelover**

wow Carlihna you make the daff's look like a ride in the park...thanks for sharing the eye candy!

Does the LP python batik's come in two different heel heights?


----------



## SassySarah

**shoelover** said:


> wow Carlihna you make the daff's look like a ride in the park...thanks for sharing the eye candy!
> 
> Does the LP python batik's come in two different heel heights?



Lady Peep is 1 height/style.  Vegas has the HP exclusively at that store only.  Carlihna wore her own LP's to the store and was showing the others in pics.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ gotcha! Thanks

Am i right to say the lady peep heel height is 140??


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ gotcha! Thanks
> 
> Am i right to say the lady peep heel height is 140??


 
it's 150mm

HP is 120 with a slightly thicker hidden platform than the VP


----------



## calisurf

LPs are 150


----------



## **shoelover**

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SassySarah said:


> *Dezy* - I have Batik HP's on the way to me and I ordered in my TTS. I have my TTS in Python HPs too. I heard conflicts about the Batik, some say it runs "tighter" because of the paint, but others TTS. Since I tend to have heel slippage if I got up in size I decided to go TTS. When they arrive will let you and everyone know!


 
thanks *sassy! *can't wait to see pics!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Uwah I came in here to ask exactly what everyone is discussing the Batik lol!  Does anyone know if there is a difference in price between the LP and the HP?  I'm actually inclined to lean toward the HP just from the heel height alone.  I don't own any 150's and I'm not sure I could walk in them just yet.  

*Carlinha* thank you so much for posting up those pictures!  I'm really terribly thrilled to finally see a picture of the Royal Blue MBB.  I had been asking if anyone had gotten these for the longest time.  Eh I can't afford both though.

Batik or MBB


----------



## MadameElle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I also should ask, since I don't own any HPs do they run TTS?



Dezy, i got my HP python batik TTS and they fit perfectly. Not tight at all.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *madame elle! *sorry if I missed your reveal but they are sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## MadameElle

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah I came in here to ask exactly what everyone is discussing the Batik lol!  Does anyone know if there is a difference in price between the LP and the HP?  I'm actually inclined to lean toward the HP just from the heel height alone.  I don't own any 150's and I'm not sure I could walk in them just yet.
> 
> *Carlinha* thank you so much for posting up those pictures!  I'm really terribly thrilled to finally see a picture of the Royal Blue MBB.  I had been asking if anyone had gotten these for the longest time.  Eh I can't afford both though.
> 
> Batik or MBB



Stylish, HP python batik cost $1665.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
LP Batik costs slightly more at $1695.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*MadameElle* and* Desseye* thanks!  It seems like there isn't really much of a difference then.  I guess it's just down to comfort in heel height, but 150 just sounds crazy.  I actually have one pair of shoes in that height and I can barely walk in them.  I haven't worn them out because they are still in deep practice mode


----------



## kett

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *MadameElle* and* Desseye* thanks!  It seems like there isn't really much of a difference then.  I guess it's just down to comfort in heel height, but 150 just sounds crazy.  I actually have one pair of shoes in that height and I can barely walk in them.  I haven't worn them out because they are still in deep practice mode



If you are talking about the pair I think you are talking about (and I still want pictures! ) it took me 2 full weeks of practice to wear them out in public - but I got so many compliments when I did it made it totally worth it! Some pairs are worth the challenge.


----------



## clothingguru

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah I came in here to ask exactly what everyone is discussing the Batik lol!  Does anyone know if there is a difference in price between the LP and the HP?  I'm actually inclined to lean toward the HP just from the heel height alone.  I don't own any 150's and I'm not sure I could walk in them just yet.
> 
> *Carlinha* thank you so much for posting up those pictures!  I'm really terribly thrilled to finally see a picture of the Royal Blue MBB.  I had been asking if anyone had gotten these for the longest time.  Eh I can't afford both though.
> 
> Batik or MBB


 BATIK hands DOWN! Because the MBB most likely in one of the colors will still be around either on ebay or SOMEWHERE or they will come in again like last time with the black and soo eventually you can get your hands on them. THE BATIKS are RARE and sooo exquisite!!! These will be a "WISH I GOT THEM" shoe for sure i think! HTH


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you *dessye and alice *i'm torn batik hps or lady peeps? But then there is also the question of it they will ship to california.



lady peep!!!!!!! Not difficult to walk in at all!


----------



## sobe2009

*Verystylish* : Yes Batik all the way...... such a unique shoe and so different. Its definetely art on your feet. Don't miss them....

*Dezy*:  ..... you know


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

kett said:


> If you are talking about the pair I think you are talking about (and I still want pictures! ) it took me 2 full weeks of practice to wear them out in public - but I got so many compliments when I did it made it totally worth it! Some pairs are worth the challenge.



Lol Kett! You know I am.  I promise I will take pictures badly with my Iphone (camera broke ) and post them to the best of my tech-savvyless ability.  I almost broke my neck at home because I tripped over my macbook cord and was like eepp!  What an embarrassment.  I did ask Carlinha though why she chose the LPs over the HPs and she said it was because she thought they were the sexier and more versatile of the two   Lol also I should point out if I get this shoe I will be officially DONE for the year and it's only February 



clothingguru said:


> BATIK hands DOWN! Because the MBB most likely in one of the colors will still be around either on ebay or SOMEWHERE or they will come in again like last time with the black and soo eventually you can get your hands on them. THE BATIKS are RARE and sooo exquisite!!! These will be a "WISH I GOT THEM" shoe for sure i think! HTH



Yes this is sort of how I feel but I had been stalking that royal blue MBB for sometime wondering how it would look.  Of course my lust for exotics is boundless.  Ultimately though I do think the Batik is an infinitely more versatile shoe.  I have a pair of prada pumps that are colored like the batiks (sort of) and they go with almost anything shockingly 



sobe2009 said:


> *Verystylish* : Yes Batik all the way...... such a unique shoe and so different. Its definetely art on your feet. Don't miss them....
> 
> *Dezy*..... you know



So different I agree.  They look stunning on everyone who has gotten them so far as well! Lol but if i take that approach every time I see a MBB reveal I'm like oh those are so hot.  I think the problem here is that too many women on this forum have well shaped elegant feet


----------



## label24

Ladys I have a question for you.....yesterday i buy mi first pair of lady peep but when i try to walk the heel moves....


----------



## unoma

carlinha said:


> so i just got back from a trip to LV, and i tried a bunch of new styles on... didn't know exactly where to post these pics, so i thought this would be the best thread...
> 
> Python Batik Numero Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Batik Hyper Prive (this display was a size 37)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude patent Pik Pik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent Pik Pik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both


 
Lovely shoes.
But Cricket are having sales on Engin spikes- from £575 to £287.50 in nude and black


----------



## l.a_girl19

label24 said:


> Ladys I have a question for you.....yesterday i buy mi first pair of lady peep but when i try to walk the heel moves....


 
Do you mean it wobbles?? Because it might just be due to the height..it takes some getting used to. Or else maybe they are a little big?


----------



## label24

accurate, it moves from front to back every time I step, and the truth is very uncomfortable, this does not happen with alti 160mm, a friend tells me to change my way of walking bone walking "heel tip" instead of heel tip, but I will end up breaking his heels or bending


----------



## crystalhowlett

karwood said:


> I'm not sure if this pic has been posted, but I saw this pic of the jade watersnake Banana at thelouboutinblog.com:



Here you go CALI!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^^ found them for ya



calisurf said:


> CH - I missed the Jade WS Bananas - which post were they (in this thread or the pics/no chatting thread)?  sorry, been so busy!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok, so The LV boutique has the Batik HP(which is 120mm) right? 
Where is the Batik LP located? 
Dess Did you call for sizes?

I was going to send a email to LV boutique, who should I make the ATTN to? or If I call who should I speak to? if asked?


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> *Ok, so The LV boutique has the Batik HP(which is 120mm) right? *
> *Where is the Batik LP located? *
> Dess Did you call for sizes?
> 
> I was going to send a email to LV boutique, who should I make the ATTN to? or *If I call who should I speak to?* if asked?



*Right.

I'm not sure but I think Horatio or Madison.  You can also send an email to CL customer service (**customerservice.usa@christianlouboutin.fr) **and they may be able to locate one in your size.*
* 
Call and ask for Veronica or Ludmila (if you send an email, they might take longer to respond).
*


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Ok, so The LV boutique has the Batik HP(which is 120mm) right?
> Where is the Batik LP located?
> Dess Did you call for sizes?
> 
> I was going to send a email to LV boutique, who should I make the ATTN to? or If I call who should I speak to? if asked?


 
The LP Batik is currently at Horatio and Miami.  Madison will also get a shipment but don't know when.  In Europe, I know JJR has them.

I ended up getting my Batiks at Miami because they had my size (37) AND they were kind enough to photograph them for me.  I'm a bit picky about the color palette on them.  After trying to get JJR to photograph them for me (they had no camera) and having had Horatio send me pics of their 2 pairs, I gave in and bought at Miami.  I didn't want to be left out in the cold for taking too long to decide.   And I was too impatient to wait for Madison's shipment!


----------



## calisurf

crystalhowlett said:


> Here you go CALI!!!



Thanks crystal but I think that is the E-Blue Banana that is special to London boutiques - ?

But can imagine from the Jade Bianca - right!    I hope they hold off for a bit -- need my credit card to return to solid state form -- it's a bit melty right now.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you MAdame Elle and Dessye. Getting on that right now! 
Who did you speak to in Miami?


----------



## ceseeber

the blues and jade watersnakes are available as follows in England:

Altadama 140 royal blue watersnake nabuck  Mount
Altadama 140 jade watersnake nabuck  HN
Banana 140 royal blue watersnake nabuck  Motcomb and Selfridges
Bianca 140 royal blue watersnake mango lucido  Mount
Bianca 140 royal blue watersnake nabuck  HN
Bianca 140 jade watersnake nabuck  St. Honoré, Motcomb, Selfridges


----------



## calisurf

^great info - thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

UMMM I just called Miami, Only Batik HP is that what you wanted Dez?
Calling Horatio now.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Horatio has  LP Batik, 20 or so available in 37.5 and 38. I spoke with Whitney she said she would send a pic via email. So lets see what happens.
So Should I get the 37.5 (TTS Us sizing)
Or 38 (TTS Louboutin sizing)
Is the LP Narrow in the toebox?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi girls, sorry it's been a busy morning! I just spoke to Angie in Miami and my Lady Peep Batiks have been processed . As of last night they had a 39 also, but I guess they are gone now. 

Vegas boutique had 38 available when I called last night.


----------



## indypup

YAY *dezy*!  I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## ceseeber

crystalhowlett said:


> Horatio has LP Batik, 20 or so available in 37.5 and 38. I spoke with Whitney she said she would send a pic via email. So lets see what happens.
> So Should I get the 37.5 (TTS Us sizing)
> Or 38 (TTS Louboutin sizing)
> Is the LP Narrow in the toebox?


 
wow, I'm surprised they have 20. I guess I never realized they stocked that many pairs . I always imagined it being more exclusive and I being extremely lucky when they do have my size available.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *indy, *I seriously cannot believe I did it. I'm never going to look at that receipt! I'll be ill lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ya, thats what Ms Whitney said, I asked how many in stock? about 20.
 Ok cool sounds good to me Miami said they only had the HP, and she told me that Horatio did have the lady peep in stock, thats when I called and Whitney answered, So just waiting on pictures.

So happy for you Dezy!!!

Ceseeber, she may have just spouted that out. Still pleased to hear. 

Now size is my only issue. Don't want it loose rather have tight fit and stretch out. my python fetichas stretched a half size after a few hrs wear!


----------



## brintee

I thought the HP was a LV exclusive?


----------



## carlinha

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, thats what Ms Whitney said, I asked how many in stock? about 20.
> Ok cool sounds good to me Miami said they only had the HP, and she told me that Horatio did have the lady peep in stock, thats when I called and Whitney answered, So just waiting on pictures.
> 
> So happy for you Dezy!!!
> 
> Ceseeber, she may have just spouted that out. Still pleased to hear.
> 
> Now size is my only issue. Don't want it loose rather have tight fit and stretch out. my python fetichas stretched a half size after a few hrs wear!



i had no idea miami had the Python Batik HP either?  AFAIK it was a LV exclusive...

And doesn't Whitney work at Dallas?

i think she means they have 20 total in stock, not 20 in one size... 

i went 1/2 size down from TTS for my LPs, the toebox is a little snug but i heard this style stretches out a lot... lengthwise they are perfect for me.  i have narrow-medium width feet.  HTH


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

All this stretching talk is freaking me out! They only had a 38 which is my TTS. I have narrow feet with long toes, so snug toeboxes are a major issue for me. I hope they wont stretch too much!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^ Um does that mean all that LV has is a 38 left?  Should I call over to Horatio?  Ugh I know I"m gonna regret this deep in my soul if I miss out on this shoe.  I normally take a 39.5 in my CLs stick with TTS or .5 down?


----------



## carlinha

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ^^^ Um does that mean all that LV has is a 38 left?  Should I call over to Horatio?  Ugh I know I"m gonna regret this deep in my soul if I miss out on this shoe.  I normally take a 39.5 in my CLs stick with TTS or .5 down?



*VSG*, it depends if you want the HP (then call LV) or LP (horatio, miami and madison)... do you have wide feet?  if so, then TTS, if not, i would go 1/2 size down


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^Well I've been trying to convince myself since last night that the LP would be better though I'm worried about the height.  I don't think my foot is wide but one problem that I have is that my left foot is distinctly a bit bigger in length than my right because of this I have a tendency to oversize my shoes.  What do you think?


----------



## carlinha

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ^^^Well I've been trying to convince myself since last night that the LP would be better though I'm worried about the height.  I don't think my foot is wide but one problem that I have is that my left foot is distinctly a bit bigger in length than my right because of this I have a tendency to oversize my shoes.  What do you think?



hmmm then maybe get TTS, and just pad if necessary?

i was honestly worried about the height also, for some reason the 150 pumps feel less stable for me than the booties, but i wore them for the first time walking around the casinos in vegas, and it was not bad at all!!!  i practiced at home, and it worked!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> i was honestly worried about the height also, for some reason the 150 pumps feel less stable for me than the booties, but i wore them for the first time walking around the casinos in vegas, and it was not bad at all!!! i practiced at home, and it worked!


 
I'm going to have to practice big time. DH already teases me that I can't walk in my shoes, if these are worse than the booties I'm in trouble lol


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

carlinha said:


> hmmm then maybe get TTS, and just pad if necessary?
> 
> i was honestly worried about the height also, for some reason the 150 pumps feel less stable for me than the booties, but i wore them for the first time walking around the casinos in vegas, and it was not bad at all!!!  i practiced at home, and it worked!



Uwah thank you thank thank you carlinha!   I'm gonna call over and see what's available.  Hopefully they still have it in my size! Well a painful time is ahead for me.  I have definitely not budgeted for this shoe and I am not sure I can walk it it, but I can't leave it alone.  I feel compelled as with my Jaws to just buy the damn things and be done.  I've been staring at your thread so lustfully I could have drilled holes into my computer because of the intensity. :couch:


----------



## jeshika

arhhhh... my SA tells me that the buyers informed him that the Magos will be available anytime between 2/1 to 3/31. THAAAAANKSSSS Buyers! Talk about VAGUE!


----------



## RedBottomLover

carlinha said:


> i had no idea miami had the Python Batik HP either?  AFAIK it was a LV exclusive...
> 
> And doesn't Whitney work at Dallas?
> 
> i think she means they have 20 total in stock, not 20 in one size...
> 
> i went 1/2 size down from TTS for my LPs, the toebox is a little snug but i heard this style stretches out a lot... lengthwise they are perfect for me.  i have narrow-medium width feet.  HTH


*carlinha* did you get the LP in the same size you got your MBB?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah thank you thank thank you carlinha!  I'm gonna call over and see what's available. Hopefully they still have it in my size! Well a painful time is ahead for me. I have definitely not budgeted for this shoe and I am not sure I can walk it it, but I can't leave it alone. I feel compelled as with my Jaws to just buy the damn things and be done. I've been staring at your thread so lustfully I could have drilled holes into my computer because of the intensity. :couch:


 
*VSG- *I feel your pain trust me! I just blew my vacation fund on these babies and I might break my neck trying to walk in them!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Yes, probably 20 total. No I spoke with a SA(didnt get her name) in miami and she said they didnt have the lady peep only the HP, that they would not be getting the LP and she then said would you like me to see what boutiques have them? well of course. She said Horatio had them and if I needed the number. I gave her the number I had- 212-255-1910, she said that was correct called and Whitney answered. IDK. Still waiting on the email pictures.

OH poop just looked back at the numbers I dialed. I am a idiot it was Vegas 702-818-1650. Lord if I dont feel like a but I am positive about Horatio. I wrote her name down next to the number. SORRY!!!!



carlinha said:


> i had no idea miami had the Python Batik HP either? AFAIK it was a LV exclusive...
> 
> And doesn't Whitney work at Dallas?
> 
> i think she means they have 20 total in stock, not 20 in one size...
> 
> i went 1/2 size down from TTS for my LPs, the toebox is a little snug but i heard this style stretches out a lot... lengthwise they are perfect for me. i have narrow-medium width feet. HTH


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm going to have to practice big time. DH already teases me that I can't walk in my shoes, if these are worse than the booties I'm in trouble lol



lol *dezy*, my DH says the same he thinks i walk funny in high heels like i have a bounce to my step and he always gets so weird and worried when we are walking holding hands together, he starts holding me a weird way like he is going to catch me if and when i fall, and i get so annoyed with him, like "please just hold my hand normally!!!!" :girlwhack:  and please don't break your neck!  you have the MBB hun, you will be FINE in the LP!  promise!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah thank you thank thank you carlinha!   I'm gonna call over and see what's available.  Hopefully they still have it in my size! Well a painful time is ahead for me.  I have definitely not budgeted for this shoe and I am not sure I can walk it it, but I can't leave it alone.  I feel compelled as with my Jaws to just buy the damn things and be done.  I've been staring at your thread so lustfully I could have drilled holes into my computer because of the intensity. :couch:



*VSG*, you know when you can't stop thinking about a shoe, it's meant for you to buy them... you will sorely regret if you don't do it.  and then you will be a crazed mad woman stalking ebay day and night and dawn looking for this pair in your size for 13 years.  lol, you can stare at my thread lustfully anytime, promise i won't tell DH!  



RedBottomLover said:


> *carlinha* did you get the LP in the same size you got your MBB?



*redbottom*, my MBB are 1/2 size bigger but they are slightly big on me... i should have gotten both the same size, which by the way are the same size as my ostrich bibis also!  hope this helps!



crystalhowlett said:


> Yes, probably 20 total. No I spoke with a SA(didnt get her name) in miami and she said they didnt have the lady peep only the HP, that they would not be getting the LP and she then said would you like me to see what boutiques have them? well of course. She said Horatio had them and if I needed the number. I gave her the number I had- 212-255-1910, she said that was correct called and Whitney answered. IDK. Still waiting on the email pictures.
> 
> OH poop just looked back at the numbers I dialed. I am a idiot it was Vegas 702-818-1650. Lord if I dont feel like a but I am positive about Horatio. I wrote her name down next to the number. SORRY!!!!



hehe, no worries *crystal*, i know we get crazed when we are on the hunt for shoes, i just dial randomly and whoever picks up is it!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^Ya good thing I have caller id to show me that I'm losing it! Also you lovely gals to make me question myself, of course this isnt hard since I'm still in the learning stages. LOL.


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezy*: woooohoooo!! U did it!! ...... I am proud of you, shoe Twins. They are really spectacular, and I don't think they will be around for too long. Is that kind of the shoe, that you will regret not getting it. Great choice!! promise


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> lol *dezy*, my DH says the same he thinks i walk funny in high heels like i have a bounce to my step and he always gets so weird and worried when we are walking holding hands together, he starts holding me a weird way like he is going to catch me if and when i fall, and i get so annoyed with him, like "please just hold my hand normally!!!!" :girlwhack: and please don't break your neck! you have the MBB hun, you will be FINE in the LP! promise!
> 
> LOL!! U girls make me laugh...  Awe, how cute that he wants to catch you when you walk. I have to ask for help, otherwise I am left on my own...lool


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*C- *Glad to know I'm not the only one. DH hangs on to me too like I'm about to fall at any second. 

*sobe! *yes I did it! I feel sick but I did it! Even worse, one of my Twitter friends posted her Jade Biancas and I almost fainted! Which means I will have to rob a bank or sell a kidney to get those too


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you MAdame Elle and Dessye. Getting on that right now!
> Who did you speak to in Miami?


 
I spoke with Angie and she was super nice!  She sent me a quick pick of the shoes less than 10 minutes after my initial email!  Obviously they are busy so it's not always like that but I was really impressed with her.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> arhhhh... my SA tells me that the buyers informed him that the Magos will be available anytime between 2/1 to 3/31. THAAAAANKSSSS Buyers! Talk about VAGUE!


 
I got the same answer from Holt Renfrew at Toronto.  At David's in Toronto, they can't tell you what OR when they get anything in!


----------



## Dessye

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi girls, sorry it's been a busy morning! I just spoke to Angie in Miami and my Lady Peep Batiks have been processed . As of last night they had a 39 also, but I guess they are gone now.
> 
> Vegas boutique had 38 available when I called last night.


 
Yay, *Dezy*!!!  I dealt with Angie too - isn't she super nice??


----------



## sobe2009

^ Actually they are all very nice in Miami.... Nathalie is super good getting back to you as well.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks Dessye! I have added most boutiques to my contacts with notiable SA's. Just for these moments of hast!


----------



## alyssa08

just piping up for angie at miami, as well. she's so sweet. I ordered a pair of shoes from her and she called me back a couple hours later to ask if I wanted them signed.


----------



## carlinha

miami is one of the best, friendliest most responsive boutiques for sure!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dessye- *Yes Angie is so nice, I always email Nathalie and she is so wonderful at responding back. She wasn't in today so that's why Angie helped me. 
Still don't have a tracking number but hopefully they will email me tomorrow.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^ I asked for a tracking # from WH but received my package in 2 days no tracking needed. Did you go with the 2 day? It really doesnt matter USPS and UPS are lighting fast these days! Literally paid for them on day 1, waited day 2, day 3 on my front door

No email from Horatio yet. I see why you went with Miami! I cant wait to see yours. Did you get the 38? or 39?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I did 3 day, hoping they will arrive by Friday so I can actually be home in time for the delivery!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I would assume they will!! They are going to look great on you!

I am buying a little something today. hint:#7/25 made in the world. It was made for the 160 yr anniversary. Cant wait to show them!


----------



## ceseeber

crystalhowlett said:


> I would assume they will!! They are going to look great on you!
> 
> *I am buying a little something today. hint:#7/25 made in the world. It was made for the 160 yr anniversary*. Cant wait to show them!


 

 I'm super curious to know about these!


----------



## moshi_moshi

crystalhowlett said:


> I would assume they will!! They are going to look great on you!
> 
> I am buying a little something today. hint:#7/25 made in the world. It was made for the 160 yr anniversary. Cant wait to show them!


 
oohhhh do tell!!!


----------



## calisurf

crystalhowlett said:


> I would assume they will!! They are going to look great on you!
> 
> I am buying a little something today. hint:#7/25 made in the world. It was made for the 160 yr anniversary. Cant wait to show them!



Is it something from the Lane Crawford anniversary?  



Can't wait to see!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *crsytal *I can't wait to get them! oohhhhh what did you get?!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

24 I mean!!!

CALISURF your  (with a happy face) of course.


----------



## calisurf

(phew - happy face!)  

Woohoo!  Did you go TTS?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Yes 37.5. I'm kinda nervous since sophe is a 7 and she also went with the 37.5. But I will make them work sling back will stretch and it's a 9.5 insole which is my perfect to a T size.  I also took 37.5 in the MBB as well. But I want them to fit snug an form to my feet. Ya know.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I was wondering if anyone has seen the Pigalle volcano strass??? How long ago did they come out?


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has seen the Pigalle volcano strass??? How long ago did they come out?


 
which colorway?

it came in dorado (gold, as in SATC 2 movie), aurora borealis several seasons ago... and then more recently it came in volcano and midnight strass (Fall 2010)...

*Baggaholic* has all except the dorado, and a few other ladies on here have the dorado and/or AB strass


----------



## calisurf

crystalhowlett said:


> Yes 37.5. I'm kinda nervous since sophe is a 7 and she also went with the 37.5. But I will make them work sling back will stretch and it's a 9.5 insole which is my perfect to a T size.  I also took 37.5 in the MBB as well. But I want them to fit snug an form to my feet. Ya know.



Ok, well I'll be nervous with you.  I took TTS 37.5, same on the insole for me too!  CL online site says TTS -- so let me know when you know!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> which colorway?
> 
> it came in dorado (gold, as in SATC 2 movie), aurora borealis several seasons ago... and then more recently it came in volcano and midnight strass (Fall 2010)...
> 
> *Baggaholic* has all except the dorado, and a few other ladies on here have the dorado and/or AB strass


 
I really love the recent volcano ones from Fall..like the heel of your Ambers. Sigh, soooo beautiful


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> I really love the recent volcano ones from Fall..like the heel of your Ambers. Sigh, soooo beautiful


 
yeah they really are, i wish i could do pigalle 120!  the midnight strass is also beautiful!!!  i think horatio had them if you want to inquire


----------



## crystalhowlett

calisurf said:


> Ok, well I'll be nervous with you.  I took TTS 37.5, same on the insole for me too!  CL online site says TTS -- so let me know when you know!!!


You got it!  
Lovely Seller said it takes about 4 days from HK,so by tues/wed. I fell like I lucked up,  she sold a regular pair and I emailed her and said "if buyer doesnt pay I'd love to know". She told me she had another pair (the LC pair). I jumped so fast!! So I'll be counting down. I know thats y I thought it would be ok since esite said TTS. Cross fingers!   She has another pair she said she is keeping for herself. but I may ask her if she would consider selling. Its a 37.5 too, never hurts to ask


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone tried the Pigalle Plato and can offer sizing advice?


----------



## calisurf

Dukeprincess said:


> Has anyone tried the Pigalle Plato and can offer sizing advice?



I think Liza King at Saks might be able to help...I've seen her photos of them on FB...do you have her email?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Croco lucido jade alt OMG the price is outrageous! but they are just divine! I bet when you see them IRL a aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh is heard and the petal spins with lights highlighting every crease. 
Who is gonna get them?, so I can at least look at pictures on a daily basis!

Post #230 in the pics only 2011 spring/summer. just incase anyone missed it


----------



## Louboufan

Dukeprincess said:


> Has anyone tried the Pigalle Plato and can offer sizing advice?


My sister tried on the Pigalle Plato and the 38.5 worked. Her normal US size is a 8.5. Normally she wears a 39 in CL. She has the pigalle 100,VP spikes and VP black all in a 39, Bianca in a 38. Hope this helps


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> yeah they really are, i wish i could do pigalle 120! the midnight strass is also beautiful!!! i think horatio had them if you want to inquire


 
Why can't you do the Pigalle 120? I wrote to Horatio just to inquire about them...hehe


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Why can't you do the Pigalle 120?



Many of us find the 120 very difficult to stand and walk in; this is a notoriously difficult style.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I never found them that bad...I mean it is not the most comfortable shoe especially after a few hours of wearing them but the worst for me is the Carnivale..I felt so weird in them-they were on sale at a ridiculous price but I couldn't buy them cuz of the discomfort.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Everyone differs.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Everyone differs.



EXACTLY!    for me it's not about the comfort with the pigalle 120, it's how my feet look in them... i have freakishly long toes that DO NOT look good all squished together into a pointy and narrow toebox.  my toes look obscene, like sausages


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> EXACTLY!    for me it's not about the comfort with the pigalle 120, it's how my feet look in them... i have freakishly long toes that DO NOT look good all squished together into a pointy and narrow toebox.  my toes look obscene, like sausages





Oh come on! That _can't_ be true!


----------



## jenayb

...


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Oh come on! That _can't_ be true!



 FO SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE!!!!

i'd post pics but i may be banned from the forum for obscenity:lolots::lolots:


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> FO SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE!!!!
> 
> i'd post pics but i may be banned from the forum for obscenity:lolots::lolots:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

OMG too funny!!! The worst part for me is how the pigalle 120 feels amazing and comfy for the first 5 minutes and i'm all nimble and sprinting around in my 120s. then i hit the WALL!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> OMG too funny!!! The worst part for me is how the pigalle 120 feels amazing and comfy for the first 5 minutes and i'm all nimble and sprinting around in my 120s. then i hit the WALL!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:

i can just see it now *nerdy*


----------



## l.a_girl19

LOL you guyz are funny!!! The only thing that isn't ideal in the Pigalles (for me) is how the outer part of my foot comes out a little.


----------



## crystalhowlett

laugh out loud hilarious!!!


carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> i can just see it now *nerdy*


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> i can just see it now *nerdy*



:lolots:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

You girls are too funny re Pigalle


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> OMG too funny!!! The worst part for me is how the pigalle 120 feels amazing and comfy for the first 5 minutes and i'm all nimble and sprinting around in my 120s. then i hit the WALL!



Well, maybe you could just keep some 120s for, oh I don't know, short trips... *across the street*...?


----------



## BijouBleu

You guys are hysterical!! :lolots:

I'm actually good with regular pigalle, I tried the Plato (36 my TTS which fit fine) and I felt like I was walking around in slippers - blech. 



jenaywins said:


> Oh come on! That _can't_ be true!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> OMG too funny!!! The worst part for me is how the pigalle 120 feels amazing and comfy for the first 5 minutes and i'm all nimble and sprinting around in my 120s. then i hit the WALL!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Um, hello!? 

Walking around in shoes that look like the Pigalle but feel like slippers isn't a bad thing, yo!


----------



## BijouBleu

Unless your mama bought you your first pair of heels when you were 9 and now, many (lets stay vague on just how many ) years later, low heels feel ick. It's weird but I've worn flats to a client's office and while walking around, tripped - multiple times - to the point that the entire office started making smart alec comments about my skill in heels and lack thereof in flats. I also have obscenely high arches so this may have something to do with it 



jenaywins said:


> ^^ Um, hello!?
> 
> Walking around in shoes that look like the Pigalle but feel like slippers isn't a bad thing, yo!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Unless your mama bought you your first pair of heels when you were 9 and now, many (lets stay vague on just how many ) years later, low heels feel ick. It's weird but I've worn flats to a client's office and while walking around, tripped - multiple times - to the point that the entire office started making smart alec comments about my skill in heels and lack thereof in flats. I also have obscenely high arches so this may have something to do with it



Meh, that's not necessarily a bad thing. I can't *tell* you how many girls I've seen who just can't walk in heels, and it's so painful to watch. ush:


----------



## BijouBleu

*Whispers* I see girls that can't walk in heels..........all the time! :lolots: 
I don't get it, if you practice, you can do it, but people don't think it applies to heels I guess! One thing I appreciate on tPF is that everyone gets it! It makes me smile because we weren't all born prancing around in 100/120/140/150mm shoes! We practiced. 



jenaywins said:


> Meh, that's not necessarily a bad thing. I can't *tell* you how many girls I've seen who just can't walk in heels, and it's so painful to watch. ush:


----------



## calisurf

BijouBleu said:


> *Whispers* I see girls that can't walk in heels..........all the time! :lolots:
> I don't get it, if you practice, you can do it, but people don't think it applies to heels I guess! One thing I appreciate on tPF is that everyone gets it! It makes me smile because we weren't all born prancing around in 100/120/140/150mm shoes! We practiced.



We all have to start somewhere - I remember struggling in shoes that I think are nothing now, but it did seriously take a year or more!  ...And I also see girls walking terribly in *cheap* heels, and i think no amount of practice is gonna fix how uncomfortable those heels are.  And I feel sad, and I want CLs for all!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

We've all certainly had to start somewhere. I guess what I'm trying to say and maybe getting lost in translation, is that, we all put in so much effort to make sure we IDK respect? the shoe? So we walk around the house, for eons before we ever debut them for an evening out, I just wish everyone could/would do that but then that would be utopia wouldn't it?



calisurf said:


> We all have to start somewhere - I remember struggling in shoes that I think are nothing now, but it did seriously take a year or more!  ...And I also see girls walking terribly in *cheap* heels, and i think no amount of practice is gonna fix how uncomfortable those heels are.  And I feel sad, and I want CLs for all!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LMAO J!  hahaha.  Ironically, i can wear the Lady Lynch 120 alllll night long- i can go out in them, dance in them and chase down cabs in them haha.  I tried on the pigalle plato too and it did feel nice!


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone know how does Jenny 100 slingback run?


----------



## calisurf

BijouBleu said:


> We've all certainly had to start somewhere. I guess what I'm trying to say and maybe getting lost in translation, is that, we all put in so much effort to make sure we IDK respect? the shoe? So we walk around the house, for eons before we ever debut them for an evening out, I just wish everyone could/would do that but then that would be utopia wouldn't it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well I hope to be dancing around in red slippers in April, since I pre-ordered the Pigalle Plato in red patent...


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LMAO J! hahaha. Ironically, i can wear the Lady Lynch 120 alllll night long- i can go out in them, dance in them and chase down cabs in them haha. I tried on the pigalle plato too and it did feel nice!


 


Shhhhh - I don't want to have to add another shoe to my list of desires!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Well I hope to be dancing around in red slippers in April, since I pre-ordered the Pigalle Plato in red patent...


----------



## compulsive

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I hope to be dancing around in red slippers in April, since I pre-ordered the Pigalle Plato in red patent...


 
Tell me why I just tried to "like" this on here lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies, I have no idea where my Batik LPs are. I have emailed and left messages at the Miami boutique asking for a tracking number and still no reply. I went with 3 day delivery, Angie said they were already processed when I spoke to her on Wednesday. So that would mean I should get them today or Monday right? I need to make sure I'm home to sign for them


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I have no idea where my Batik LPs are. I have emailed and left messages at the Miami boutique asking for a tracking number and still no reply. I went with 3 day delivery, Angie said they were already processed when I spoke to her on Wednesday. So that would mean I should get them today or Monday right? I need to make sure I'm home to sign for them


 
Dang, Miami is usually super on top of their game! I'm sorry! 

Can you call them again right now and ask for tracking? If they sent them out Wed via 3-day, you should receive them Monday.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I know, they usually respond withing hours of an email. I'm going to sneak out to my car and call again...I temporarily have an office mate who does not need to know about my shoes lol.


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## SassySarah

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> OMG too funny!!! The worst part for me is how the pigalle 120 feels amazing and comfy for the first 5 minutes and i'm all nimble and sprinting around in my 120s. then i hit the WALL!



Do the Pigalle Platos run the same as the Pigalle 120 with sizing?  Half size down?


----------



## jenayb

^ Good question. I too may be interested in knowing...


----------



## hazeltt

I think its TTS. This is based on comments from other tpf'ersm I haven't tried them on myself.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> ^ Good question. I too may be interested in knowing...



Just for research purposes only though, right?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh yes, of course!  Hehe.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So I finally spoke to Nathalie (she's so sweet) in Miami. She said she will email me the tracking # as soon as she gets a chance. I know I must be the annoying psycho customer right now, but with $1700 shoes traveling across the country I think I deserve to be


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I finally spoke to Nathalie (she's so sweet) in Miami. She said she will email me the tracking # as soon as she gets a chance. I know I must be the annoying psycho customer right now, but with $1700 shoes traveling across the country I think I deserve to be


 
Even if it were $2.00 worth of shoes, you should definitely know where they are at all times!

And yes I lurrrrve Nathalie!


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> Tell me why I just tried to "like" this on here lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Even if it were $2.00 worth of shoes, you should definitely know where they are at all times!
> 
> And yes I lurrrrve Nathalie!


 
I should have sprung for 2 day shipping, they'll be here on Monday. Nice Valentine's gift for me


----------



## BijouBleu

I tried on the plato in TTS and they fit perfectly. The nude was stunning, just as a btw 



SassySarah said:


> Do the Pigalle Platos run the same as the Pigalle 120 with sizing? Half size down?


 


jenaywins said:


> ^ Good question. I too may be interested in knowing...


----------



## regeens

SassySarah said:


> Do the Pigalle Platos run the same as the Pigalle 120 with sizing?  Half size down?



Tried the Pigalle Plato on and took it half up (37.5) my TTS (37). The TTS was way too small. I take the Pigalle 100 TTS. HTH.


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I have no idea where my Batik LPs are. I have emailed and left messages at the Miami boutique asking for a tracking number and still no reply. I went with 3 day delivery, Angie said they were already processed when I spoke to her on Wednesday. So that would mean I should get them today or Monday right? I need to make sure I'm home to sign for them


Dez I'm going through the same thing! I ordered my lp batiks from Nathalie at Miami and haven't gotten my tracking number orthe shows yet! And I paid for them last wed!!! I emailed asking for a tracking number but have received no knews


----------



## cagla

I've just been to Selfridges and they have a new style called Nikoletta what do you ladies think of them?

I did say I was on a ban but had to put my name on the waitlist for the jade watersnake biancas 

Think there £665 if anyones wondering..


----------



## Louboufan

SassySarah said:


> Do the Pigalle Platos run the same as the Pigalle 120 with sizing? Half size down?


My sister took a 1/2 size down (38.5) from her TTS for CL (39).


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> I tried on the plato in TTS and they fit perfectly. The nude was stunning, just as a btw


 


regeens said:


> Tried the Pigalle Plato on and took it half up (37.5) my TTS (37). The TTS was way too small. I take the Pigalle 100 TTS. HTH.


 


Louboufan said:


> My sister took a 1/2 size down (38.5) from her TTS for CL (39).


 
Ok! So we have TTS, a half size up, and a half size down. 

I think I had better try these on in-store!!


----------



## Louboufan

Lol, I was thinking the same thing. According to the CL website it says order 1/2 size up.


jenaywins said:


> Ok! So we have TTS, a half size up, and a half size down.
> 
> I think I had better try these on in-store!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> Dez I'm going through the same thing! I ordered my lp batiks from Nathalie at Miami and haven't gotten my tracking number orthe shows yet! And I paid for them last wed!!! I emailed asking for a tracking number but have received no knews


 
*R, *I finally spoke to Nathalie and she emailed me the tracking #. They should arrive on the 14th. Try calling, they have been very busy.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cagla said:


> I did say I was on a ban but had to put my name on the waitlist for the jade watersnake biancas


 
One of my friend's have the watersnake jade biancas and OMG they are gorgeous!


----------



## cagla

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> One of my friend's have the watersnake jade biancas and OMG they are gorgeous!



I haven't seen them irl yet I was secretly hoping I wouldn't love them lol I doubt that's going to happen now.....

DBF gave me the most disapproving look when I told him.
Moral of the story is, do NOT tell DBF, hide the shoes and share on here


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hahaha *cagla *I've learned that the hard way many times. DH was not thrilled about me buying the python batiks, but I'm sure he will be even less thrilled when I buy the jade watersnake altadamas so soon after. those will have to be hidden for sure lol


----------



## jenayb

OT, but...

Dear *cagla*,

Please change your avatar ASAP, or I will be forced to purchase Pigalle spikes of my own.

Very truly yours,

J'enay


----------



## cagla

jenaywins said:


> OT, but...
> 
> Dear *cagla*,
> 
> Please change your avatar ASAP, or I will be forced to purchase Pigalle spikes of my own.
> 
> Very truly yours,
> 
> J'enay



Hahahhahahha

This is me getting my own back for you having the leopards in yours 

BTW you should get them anyway, go on you know you want to


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh girl, way ahead of you on that...


----------



## cagla

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hahaha *cagla *I've learned that the hard way many times. DH was not thrilled about me buying the python batiks, but I'm sure he will be even less thrilled when I buy the jade watersnake altadamas so soon after. those will have to be hidden for sure lol



Oh the Python Batiks  funny thing is he actually approved of them when I showed him a pic, maybe I should try and get a pair. Now where to find them in the UK

Yaaay for Jade Watersnake CANNOT wait


----------



## jenayb

^^ If you can get an immediate approval from your SO, run with it!


----------



## cagla

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Oh girl, way ahead of you on that...



Well now you say that.....

Paris will have the 120's :greengrin:


----------



## cagla

jenaywins said:


> ^^ If you can get an immediate approval from your SO, run with it!



I've already planned a detour to Mount St tomorrow 

I know I'm not going to be able to find them and end up like this


----------



## jenayb

^ Positive thoughts!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cagla said:


> I've already planned a detour to Mount St tomorrow
> 
> I know I'm not going to be able to find them and end up like this


 
I hope you find them! I'm so excited for their arrival I will be wearing them at home every day


----------



## calisurf

Dezy - Please take lots and lots of pictures!!!


Cagla -- good luck!!!


----------



## cagla

calisurf said:


> Dezy - Please take lots and lots of pictures!!!
> 
> 
> Cagla -- good luck!!!



Thanks 

I'll post my result tomorrow, unless i'm passed out on the floor after calculating how much I've spent lol


----------



## calisurf

i'll be waiting!

p.s.  never ever ever look at the receipt.  it also helps to tell them: whatever happens here, do not under any circumstance tell me the total.  It is better for everyone involved.


----------



## Dessye

Can't wait for the pics, *Dezy*!

Good luck, *Cagla*!  I hope you find them - they are gorgeous!   And as *Cali* said, don't look at the receipt, especially after you've already bought them!


----------



## SassySarah

Look what came in the mail today!


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Look what came in the mail today!


 I absolutely love them! Congrats *sassy*!


----------



## SassySarah

RedBottomLover said:


> I absolutely love them! Congrats *sassy*!



Thank you!  There are more pics in my thread.  I can't believe I got these!  Nothing like shoes to cure the winter blues!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats again, *Sassy*!

OK...............

 Fram suede MBB on Bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cali- *i like that way of thinking, "don't tell me the price and no one gets hurt"

*sassy- *oohhhh I can't wait to see more pics!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *Sassy!*

My Pigalle Platos are arriving today!  Wowza, that was the fastest pre-order shipment ever!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
yay!  Can't wait to see modelling pics!! No pressure . I just haven't yet seen these modeled yet!


----------



## calisurf

Dessye said:


> Congrats again, *Sassy*!
> 
> OK...............
> 
> Fram suede MBB on Bergdorfgoodman.com



And Sold Out!


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> And Sold Out!


 
Now this is just weird.  When I posted them, I didn't check to see what sizes were in stock.  Then *Bella* pointed out that only the 37 was available!  Either they just had one or they were nearly sold out by the time I got to them?   But I've been checking Bergdorf online for the Spring collection almost daily. Could they have gone that fast?


----------



## calisurf

Hrm I don't know. Strange.


----------



## cagla

Congrats *Sassy* 

Update on my quest for python batiks

Alas they don't have them in the UK  I was advised that Paris has them in the Pigalle so am going to try and have one of the boutiques transfer them. Fingers crossed


----------



## MadameElle

^good luck.


----------



## cagla

MadameElle said:


> ^good luck.



Thanks 


Also they have the MBB in Framboise at Motcomb, not sure on sizes but they had a 38.5 which I tried on and rejected as I already have the black


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats Sarah! I'm off to check your thread.


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *R, *I finally spoke to Nathalie and she emailed me the tracking #. They should arrive on the 14th. Try calling, they have been very busy.



Perfect thank you ! :kiss:


Congrats sarah!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

For anyone who might be interested, West Hollywood boutique has purple EEL Yolanda.  Smallest size they have is a 37.


----------



## heatherB

calisurf said:


> i'll be waiting!
> 
> p.s. never ever ever look at the receipt. it also helps to tell them: whatever happens here, do not under any circumstance tell me the total. It is better for everyone involved.


 
 I always tell my SAs, "Don't say it. I don't want to know." And then I try to sign the receipt without seeing the total. 



Dessye said:


> Now this is just weird. When I posted them, I didn't check to see what sizes were in stock. Then *Bella* pointed out that only the 37 was available! Either they just had one or they were nearly sold out by the time I got to them?  But I've been checking Bergdorf online for the Spring collection almost daily. Could they have gone that fast?


 
Bergdorf sometimes shows shoes online that are only available in the store. I've called to order a pair from the site before (which showed as available) only to be told I'd have to call the store. Maybe the 37 was all they had left in the store and it got posted online.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MadameElle said:


> For anyone who might be interested, West Hollywood boutique has purple EEL Yolanda. Smallest size they have is a 37.


 

 Do you have a picture?


----------



## yazziestarr

MadameElle said:


> For anyone who might be interested, West Hollywood boutique has purple EEL Yolanda.  Smallest size they have is a 37.


purple eel oh my


----------



## MadameElle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Do you have a picture?



Sorry, no - too many people and SA's on first floor-I could not sneak in a spy shot.  But it is very similar to Danielle's..here's a link to her thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-im-a-romance-novelist-reveal-o-640065-4.html

I also felt the same way *naked*

*yazzie* - i know, I wanted a 35.5 so bad, but it is not meant to be

I'm not sure if I heard the SA correctly in my excitement but I think she said "Its not as expensive as you might think...$795."


----------



## crystalhowlett

SS & Mad Elle was wondering because my python fetchas stretched at least half size(after about 5 hrs of wear) i can stick my finger between my heel which is upsetting,  So maybe go with a 37.5 if I still can get a pair of the HP's. they look more comfortable than the LP's and probably a more resonable heel height. Love the LP's so sexy but the HP's really to do it for me! I love every pair I have seen so far! Carlinha wears her LP's very well


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MadameElle said:


> Sorry, no - too many people and SA's on first floor-I could not sneak in a spy shot. But it is very similar to Danielle's..here's a link to her thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-im-a-romance-novelist-reveal-o-640065-4.html
> 
> I also felt the same way *naked*
> 
> *yazzie* - i know, I wanted a 35.5 so bad, but it is not meant to be
> 
> I'm not sure if I heard the SA correctly in my excitement but I think she said "Its not as expensive as you might think...$795."


 
That sounds about right. Eel is very reasonably priced. Thanks for the info. I emailed them for a pic


----------



## ntntgo

I looked back a bit to see if anyone had posted about this and couldn't find anything and maybe I didn't go back far enough, so if I am repeating something, I apologize.
Has anyone else noticed that the Powder Pink watersnake is showing up in multiple hues?  The shoes from Ecomm and the European boutiques are far pinker than the ones that came from Miami.  
I have a pair of the original PP ADs from 3 years ago and the ones coming from Miami are the exact color.  The ones that came from Motcomb and Ecomm are waaaay pinker.  
Just curious if anyone else has noticed a difference because I have also ordered the Jenny in this color.  Also have noticed that the Royal Blue in the watersnake from European boutiques is the true RB, like the Maudissimo or the MBB while the ones here are more of a dark sky blue. 
It seems as though the watersnake shoes coming out of Europe are more saturated than the ones here.
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## gymangel812

ntntgo said:


> I looked back a bit to see if anyone had posted about this and couldn't find anything and maybe I didn't go back far enough, so if I am repeating something, I apologize.
> Has anyone else noticed that the Powder Pink watersnake is showing up in multiple hues?  The shoes from Ecomm and the European boutiques are far pinker than the ones that came from Miami.
> I have a pair of the original PP ADs from 3 years ago and the ones coming from Miami are the exact color.  The ones that came from Motcomb and Ecomm are waaaay pinker.
> Just curious if anyone else has noticed a difference because I have also ordered the Jenny in this color.  Also have noticed that the Royal Blue in the watersnake from European boutiques is the true RB, like the Maudissimo or the MBB while the ones here are more of a dark sky blue.
> It seems as though the watersnake shoes coming out of Europe are more saturated than the ones here.
> Thoughts anyone?


I believe there are 2 different colors. One being the powder pink (like a nude-pinky color) and grenadine, which is a more bright pink:


----------



## ceseeber

gymangel812 said:


> I believe there are 2 different colors. One being the powder pink (like a nude-pinky color) and grenadine, which is a more bright pink:
> View attachment 1326035


 
I believe you're correct *gymangel812*. The powder pink Altadama in being carried by Grenelle and St. Honoré, while the grenadine Altadama is being carried by HN, Mount, St. Honoré and JJR...I really love the powder pink like *ntntgo *has originally purchased


----------



## ayla

*MJ* said:


> Thanks City!! I decided to go ahead and order the Lady Clous...then I can always return if they don't fit, or I change my mind...



Can someone help me ID if what I just ordered is the lady clous ?  It looks like a normal clous.. slingback peeptoe platforms, with spikes edging the shoes rather than all over the leather, and a single line of spikes vertically on the heel. 

I love them, and waiting for them to hit my eager feet !


----------



## *MJ*

ayla said:


> Can someone help me ID if what I just ordered is the lady clous ?  It looks like a normal clous.. slingback peeptoe platforms, with spikes edging the shoes rather than all over the leather, and a single line of spikes vertically on the heel.
> 
> I love them, and waiting for them to hit my eager feet !



Yep, those are the Lady Clous!


----------



## ayla

^ Ooooohooo.. soon we'll be twinsies ! 

I'm not going to lie though, I've never paid this much for shoes in my life. :shame:


----------



## *MJ*

I know what you mean ayla!! Crossing that 1K threshold is a big thing!! 

But I'm sure the Lady Clous will be worth it!!!


----------



## jenayb

ayla said:


> ^ Ooooohooo.. soon we'll be twinsies !
> 
> I'm not going to lie though, I've never paid this much for shoes in my life. :shame:



That first $1k+ pair is always a stinger, but once they're on your feet and you realize how amazing they are, it doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Vendrazi

gymangel812 said:


> I believe there are 2 different colors. One being the powder pink (like a nude-pinky color) and grenadine, which is a more bright pink:
> View attachment 1326035



The pinkpowder/powder pink/whaddevah I got from CL Online is much pinker than Nat's original pinks from a few years back, but nowhere near the pink of the grenadine. However, pinks like her original pinks are evidently available at some boutiques. So CL seems to have TWO pinkpowders out there.


----------



## sakura

Vendrazi said:


> The pinkpowder/powder pink/whaddevah I got from CL Online is much pinker than Nat's original pinks from a few years back, but nowhere near the pink of the grenadine. However, pinks like her original pinks are evidently available at some boutiques. So CL seems to have TWO pinkpowders out there.



Interesting.  Do the color code numbers match?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sakura said:


> Interesting.  Do the color code numbers match?



I got the pink powder too and i love it - it's very different from the older one which was called 'Blush' i believe and it was more of a nude than it was pink.  

i think the pink powder looks more pink IRL than it does online, but it's not a pink that is loud or hard to wear


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Can we see modelling shots??


----------



## carlinha

crystalhowlett said:


> SS & Mad Elle was wondering because my python fetchas stretched at least half size(after about 5 hrs of wear) i can stick my finger between my heel which is upsetting,  So maybe go with a 37.5 if I still can get a pair of the HP's. they look more comfortable than the LP's and probably a more resonable heel height. Love the LP's so sexy but the HP's really to do it for me! I love every pair I have seen so far!* Carlinha wears her LP's very well*



thank you so much *crystal* 

i had the same dilemma for months... i finally went with the LP cuz i don't have that style in my collection yet... and i was determined to break into and get more comfortable with the 150mm pumps!

you cannot go wrong either way, they are both so hot.  the HP will be more practical for daily use for sure.  the LP are sexier but may be reserved for more special occasions and not daily use.


----------



## ROXANE2007

ntntgo said:


> I looked back a bit to see if anyone had posted about this and couldn't find anything and maybe I didn't go back far enough, so if I am repeating something, I apologize.
> Has anyone else noticed that the Powder Pink watersnake is showing up in multiple hues?  The shoes from Ecomm and the European boutiques are far pinker than the ones that came from Miami.
> I have a pair of the original PP ADs from 3 years ago and the ones coming from Miami are the exact color.  The ones that came from Motcomb and Ecomm are waaaay pinker.
> Just curious if anyone else has noticed a difference because I have also ordered the Jenny in this color.  Also have noticed that the Royal Blue in the watersnake from European boutiques is the true RB, like the Maudissimo or the MBB while the ones here are more of a dark sky blue.
> It seems as though the watersnake shoes coming out of Europe are more saturated than the ones here.
> Thoughts anyone?



I must receive these shoes this week. I ordered them in Europe. I did not see models ordered from Miami yet to be able to compare, but if you want I will post natural pics (without the flash) so that you can see if the pink is more light than the ones  that cames from miami.


----------



## Vandeven

I'm thinking of buying these CL Toutenkaboucle shoes in the color raspberry suede. Has anyone here seen these in real life? Did the color look different/darker?

Link to the shoes: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## heatherB

Saks now has the Beauty in brown, Daffodil in black, and Lady Daf in beige available for pre-order.


----------



## CelticLuv

Chiara...does anyone know where there are modeling pics of this shoe? I saw it in black kid on CL's site however I have a hard time picturing how this shoe will look on.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Carlinha tried them on in LV, there are pictures somewhere around here. 




Vandeven said:


> I'm thinking of buying these CL Toutenkaboucle shoes in the color raspberry suede. Has anyone here seen these in real life? Did the color look different/darker?
> 
> Link to the shoes: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## CelticLuv

Chiara...does anyone know where there are modeling pics of this shoe? I saw it in black kid on CL's site however I have a hard time picturing how this shoe will look on.


----------



## Cityfashionista

ayla said:


> Can someone help me ID if what I just ordered is the lady clous ?  It looks like a normal clous.. slingback peeptoe platforms, with spikes edging the shoes rather than all over the leather, and a single line of spikes vertically on the heel.
> 
> I love them, and waiting for them to hit my eager feet !




Congrats! Lady Clou is so hot! I may have to get one eventually


----------



## Elise499

CelticLuv said:


> Chiara...does anyone know where there are modeling pics of this shoe? I saw it in black kid on CL's site however I have a hard time picturing how this shoe will look on.




French actress Ludivine Sagnier wore them recently :















There is also this picture posted by the Louboutin team on twitter


----------



## carlinha

Vandeven said:


> I'm thinking of buying these CL Toutenkaboucle shoes in the color raspberry suede. Has anyone here seen these in real life? Did the color look different/darker?
> 
> Link to the shoes: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



if you go a few pages back in this thread i modelled them at the LV boutique.  super comfy.  if i didn't have the amber in volcano strass, which is very similar, i would have gotten these for sure.


----------



## Elise499

Oops sorry for the double post


----------



## Dessye

Ayla, can't wait to see you model the Lady Clous!!! I'd totally get them except I already have two pairs that are very similar.  They are gorgeous though :sigh:


----------



## CelticLuv

Elise499 said:


> French actress Ludivine Sagnier wore them recently :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also this picture posted by the Louboutin team on twitter



thanks Elise! It almost reminds me of the Pigalle shape although not as pointy/long toebox


----------



## Vandeven

carlinha said:


> if you go a few pages back in this thread i modelled them at the LV boutique.  super comfy.  if i didn't have the amber in volcano strass, which is very similar, i would have gotten these for sure.



I found them! Amazing, I am for sure getting those!!


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks Elise! I love the python roccia Chiara! Lol again CElticLuv I have been so curious about the Chiara too
I think the style is just like if Pigalle and Fifi have had a baby together!

Anyone here have fallen in love with the Daffodile? it is not my style but after seen those on so many celebrities, i would love to see a modelling pic of those from a dear member of tpf


----------



## yazziestarr

I coming around since I saw the daffodile on Carlinah, she wears them so well ...she posted them some pages back
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-new-styles-vol-639957-215.html#post17970043


----------



## singsongjones

sophinette007 said:


> Thanks Elise! I love the python roccia Chiara! Lol again CElticLuv I have been so curious about the Chiara too
> I think the style is just like if Pigalle and Fifi have had a baby together!
> 
> Anyone here have fallen in love with the Daffodile? it is not my style but after seen those on so many celebrities, i would love to see a modelling pic of those from a dear member of tpf


 
I actually tried the Daffodile on at the Dallas boutique a week or so back, and they were just too doggone high for me...they're a 160, but like the SA said, the platform is so high, it balances the height of the heel...


----------



## singsongjones

cagla said:


> Congrats *Sassy*
> 
> Update on my quest for python batiks
> 
> Alas they don't have them in the UK  I was advised that Paris has them in the Pigalle so am going to try and have one of the boutiques transfer them. Fingers crossed


 
Does anyone know if the Batik Pigalles come in 100s? That's as high as I go without a platform


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> Does anyone know if the Batik Pigalles come in 100s? That's as high as I go without a platform



Yeah they do, I know Paris have them at the moment.

There priced at £955 

I'm still debating them close to a £1000 is scaring me


----------



## Cityfashionista

The Batik Pigalles in 100s is something I would chance. 

Can I find them in the US?


----------



## cagla

Cityfashionista said:


> The Batik Pigalles in 100s is something I would chance.
> 
> Can I find them in the US?



I''m off to Paris soon so I'll see how I feel about them then 

I've been asking UK boutiques for info on the US but they couldn't tell me anything


----------



## Star86doll

cagla said:


> Yeah they do, I know Paris have them at the moment.
> 
> There priced at £955
> 
> I'm still debating them close to a £1000 is scaring me


 
Which Paris did they have these in 100s?!! I sooooooooo want them!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cagla said:


> I''m off to Paris soon so I'll see how I feel about them then
> 
> I've been asking UK boutiques for info on the US but they couldn't tell me anything



Thanks.Keep me posted. 

Its a shame they can't be shipped.


----------



## cagla

Star86doll said:


> Which Paris did they have these in 100s?!! I sooooooooo want them!



I cannot remember for the life of me :shame:

I was planning on having them transferred to Mount Street, I'm due a call tomorrow I'll find out which store and if they have your size if you like?


----------



## ceseeber

Star86doll said:


> Which Paris did they have these in 100s?!! I sooooooooo want them!



the following have the Pigalle Batik 100:  JJR, Grenelle, St. Honoré


...pick me up a pair too please?


----------



## jenayb

Pigalle Batik 100


----------



## cagla

ceseeber said:


> the following have the Pigalle Batik 100:  JJR, Grenelle, St. Honoré
> 
> 
> ...pick me up a pair too please?




Hahahaha I wish 

I do know they have a couple pairs of 38.5 so if anyone is interested


----------



## Cityfashionista

ceseeber said:


> the following have the Pigalle Batik 100:  JJR, Grenelle, St. Honoré
> 
> 
> ...pick me up a pair too please?




Dang  I'm  ordering from JJR next week. I wish the shipped python to the US.


----------



## rdgldy

If by chance they have my size next week, ................................


----------



## ceseeber

rdgldy said:


> If by chance they have my size next week, ................................



if they do, you buy them, and then I'll steal them from you. Perfect plan of action!


----------



## Dessye

No, but the Batik Pigalles 120 are available on the CL e-boutique:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalle-120mm-15183.html

ETA: oops, it seems I'm late to this discussion.


----------



## carlinha

sophinette007 said:


> Anyone here have fallen in love with the Daffodile? it is not my style but after seen those on so many celebrities, i would love to see a modelling pic of those from a dear member of tpf



and just in case there were any doubts.

BAM :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Dessye

^^^
IMHO (and they look smashing on you, Carlinha!), these would look best paired with full length slit dresses.  To me, it balances the overall look.


----------



## Star86doll

ceseeber said:


> the following have the Pigalle Batik 100: JJR, Grenelle, St. Honoré
> 
> 
> ...pick me up a pair too please?


 
Fab!! Will have to check with them tomorrow and see if they have my size! TTS or 1/2 up....


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> No, but the Batik Pigalles 120 are available on the CL e-boutique:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalle-120mm-15183.html
> 
> ETA: oops, it seems I'm late to this discussion.


 
Man I wish I could do the 120s!!


----------



## Star86doll

carlinha said:


> and just in case there were any doubts.
> 
> BAM :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ceseeber

carlinha said:


> and just in case there were any doubts.
> 
> BAM :devil::devil::devil:




how does she do it? you wish for a shoe and Whaabaam!!! there it is, and along with it comes a huge dose of enabling


----------



## cagla

ceseeber said:


> the following have the Pigalle Batik 100:  JJR, Grenelle, St. Honoré
> 
> 
> ...pick me up a pair too please?





Star86doll said:


> Fab!! Will have to check with them tomorrow and see if they have my size! TTS or 1/2 up....



I went 1/2 size down in my studded ones 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> and just in case there were any doubts.
> 
> BAM :devil::devil::devil:


 
Sheesh! Literally only a 37 left online! I guess tons of people must have seen this pic!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla,* you do look great in them all!!
*Cesee*, if you steal them, I may have to swipe your crocs


----------



## ceseeber

rdgldy said:


> *Carla,* you do look great in them all!!
> *Cesee*, if you steal them, I may have to swipe your crocs



oh geez, that kind-hearted threat just made me retract my greedy-grabby hands. Either way, have fun on your trip and I am anxiously anticipating what you surprise us with!


----------



## singsongjones

Thanks for the info, *Cagla* ! My interest is piqued now that I know they come in 100s...


----------



## singsongjones

cagla said:


> Hahahaha I wish
> 
> I do know they have a couple pairs of 38.5 so if anyone is interested


 
OMG...Im a 38.5 in Pigalle!!!!!!!  I need these in my life!!!


----------



## Star86doll

cagla said:


> I went 1/2 size down in my studded ones
> 
> Good Luck!!!


 
did that mean I need 38.5 as I m normal 39?! (I don't have any pigalle 100 just pigalle flat)


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Sheesh! Literally only a 37 left online! I guess tons of people must have seen this pic!



:lolots::lolots: 

thanks ladies!  i'm just here to enable


----------



## cagla

Star86doll said:


> did that mean I need 38.5 as I m normal 39?! (I don't have any pigalle 100 just pigalle flat)



I think that's the general idea, I'm a 39 and was told to size down at the store


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> Thanks for the info, *Cagla* ! My interest is piqued now that I know they come in 100s...




I'm trying to forget about them lol even DBF is egging me on but then again he doesn't have to pay for them


----------



## chacci1

Can someone please tell me this is normal?  I just received my MBB in Black today, my Lady Peep in Nude last Friday, the rose pink Fastissimia bootie in late January and the MB peacock 150mm in early January.  Then, what do I do?  I just purchased the Black Daffodile from the SAKS website and pre-ordered the lady daf. in nude!!  

Please tell me this is normal!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Can someone please tell me this is normal? I just received my MBB in Black today, my Lady Peep in Nude last Friday, the rose pink Fastissimia bootie in late January and the MB peacock 150mm in early January. Then, what do I do? I just purchased the Black Daffodile from the SAKS website and pre-ordered the lady daf. in nude!!
> 
> Please tell me this is normal!!


 
Normal... And I think encouraged.


----------



## singsongjones

chacci1 said:


> Can someone please tell me this is normal? I just received my MBB in Black today, my Lady Peep in Nude last Friday, the rose pink Fastissimia bootie in late January and the MB peacock 150mm in early January. Then, what do I do? I just purchased the Black Daffodile from the SAKS website and pre-ordered the lady daf. in nude!!
> 
> Please tell me this is normal!!


 
I asked the exact same question!!!!:lolots:I'm in the same boat; I had to just leave the MBB thread (not before pre-ordering Black Nappas), I bought my UHG Pigalle Spike 100s on Saturday (so freakin' excited about them) and I just paid for Python Biancas I won last night on the 'Bay...now I'm SERIOUSLY considering more this soon?!?!?!? CLs are crack!!! :lolots:They didn't say I would feel like this


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Normal... And I think encouraged.




I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> Can someone please tell me this is normal?  I just received my MBB in Black today, my Lady Peep in Nude last Friday, the rose pink Fastissimia bootie in late January and the MB peacock 150mm in early January.  Then, what do I do?  I just purchased the Black Daffodile from the SAKS website and pre-ordered the lady daf. in nude!!
> 
> Please tell me this is normal!!



i went from 0 to 1342527290181619320 pairs in 9 months so... yes, it is normal.


----------



## cagla

chacci1 said:


> Can someone please tell me this is normal?  I just received my MBB in Black today, my Lady Peep in Nude last Friday, the rose pink Fastissimia bootie in late January and the MB peacock 150mm in early January.  Then, what do I do?  I just purchased the Black Daffodile from the SAKS website and pre-ordered the lady daf. in nude!!
> 
> Please tell me this is normal!!



I'm going to have to say its normal, I'm having the same issue 2 pairs in less then a month and wait listed for a further 3 
As long as you can afford it, why not


----------



## singsongjones

cagla said:


> I'm trying to forget about them lol even DBF is egging me on but then again he doesn't have to pay for them


 
Now I have to try to forget about them :lolots:...hasn't worked out so well for me lately...I'll be in bed tonight dreaming about all the places I can wear my new Batik Pigalle 100s...


----------



## Cityfashionista

I have 4 on the way this week & at least another 3 more likely at least 4 pair coming next week. & one more pair at least the week after. 

It's normal. :shame:

After this I must respect the ban though. :banned:


----------



## Cityfashionista

singsongjones said:


> Now I have to try to forget about them :lolots:...hasn't worked out so well for me lately...I'll be in bed tonight dreaming about all the places I can wear my new Batik Pigalle 100s...



Girl you ain't lying  I can see a birthday Batik Pigalle in my future if I can get 100s.  My birthday is the end of March though


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> Now I have to try to forget about them :lolots:...hasn't worked out so well for me lately...I'll be in bed tonight dreaming about all the places I can wear my new Batik Pigalle 100s...





Cityfashionista said:


> Girl you ain't lying  I can see a birthday Batik Pigalle in my future if I can get 100s.  My birthday is the end of March though



I've actually been thinking about them not stop, DBF thinks I should get them instead on the jade and royal blue watersnake biancas 

I'm going to do some enabling and say if anyone wants help having them shipped to the US I don't mind


----------



## singsongjones

^^^
OHHHHHH, *CAGLA*!!!You are playing dirty now!!!:lolots:


----------



## Cityfashionista

cagla said:


> I've actually been thinking about them not stop, DBF thinks I should get them instead on the jade and royal blue watersnake biancas
> 
> I'm going to do some enabling *and say if anyone wants help having them shipped to the US I don't mind *



 

I may take you up on that.


----------



## cagla

Cityfashionista said:


> I may take you up on that.



I'm here to help 

I'll probably end up with them now, going to make my final decision tomorrow...

I really wanted the HP Batiks but no chance in Europe and I doubt they have my size left in the US


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> ^^^
> OHHHHHH, *CAGLA*!!!You are playing dirty now!!!:lolots:



 I'm taking everyone down with me!!!

I see congrats are in order, finally tracked down the studded pigalles 

They really are my fave pair


----------



## jenayb

cagla said:


> I'm taking everyone down with me!!!
> 
> I see congrats are in order, finally tracked down the studded pigalles
> 
> They really are my fave pair


 
OMG stop talking about the Studded Pigalles! I can't taaaaaaaaaaaake it!!


----------



## singsongjones

cagla said:


> I'm taking everyone down with me!!!
> 
> I see congrats are in order, finally tracked down the studded pigalles
> 
> They really are my fave pair


 
*Thank you, thank you, thank u*!!!I finally found my pair, and the way I found them was so random. I had an SA at the boutique call around last Saturday, and she could'nt locate a 38.5 anywhere in the US. They popped up all the way in *Austrailia  *this Saturday out of the blue, so I snatched them up!!! You were such a precious dear for trying to help me on my mission...

*Jenay*, you're next!!! I know you'll have a pair soon


----------



## singsongjones

Seriously, *Cagla*...let me know what you think of them once you see and try them on tomorrow...for some reason I wasn't crazy about the LP Batik IRL, but I really like the Pigalle..._I'll be awaiting your good news, girlie_


----------



## cagla

jenaywins said:


> OMG stop talking about the Studded Pigalles! I can't taaaaaaaaaaaake it!!



I'm keeping my eye out for a pair for you. You will be united with them one day


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> Seriously, *Cagla*...let me know what you think of them once you see and try them on tomorrow...for some reason I wasn't crazy about the LP Batik IRL, but I really like the Pigalle..._I'll be awaiting your good news, girlie_



I will do  I'll even take pics if I decide not to go ahead


----------



## singsongjones

You're such a sweetie!! I'll be waiting on your modeling pics in the New CL Buys thread tomorrow


----------



## jenayb

singsongjones said:


> *Thank you, thank you, thank u*!!!I finally found my pair, and the way I found them was so random. I had an SA at the boutique call around last Saturday, and she could'nt locate a 38.5 anywhere in the US. They popped up all the way in *Austrailia  *this Saturday out of the blue, so I snatched them up!!! You were such a precious dear for trying to help me on my mission...
> 
> *Jenay*, you're next!!! I know you'll have a pair soon





cagla said:


> I'm keeping my eye out for a pair for you. You will be united with them one day



Hehe! I actually found mine! I went with the denim!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ Owww, those are so freakin' hot!!! *Congrats, Jenay*! They had those at Jeffrey's here, but only the 120s. I can't wait til' you update your thread with some hot modeling pics!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks!! I had to go with the 100 because I'm too much of a punk to be able to wear the 120s. Someday... Someday.


----------



## chacci1

Ladies---Thank you all!!!  (Jenaywins, cagla, jeshika, cityfashionista and singsongjones).......I definitely joined the right forum!!!  It's nice to actually talk to others who share as much of a passion for shoes as I!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

cagla said:


> I've actually been thinking about them not stop, DBF thinks I should get them instead on the jade and royal blue watersnake biancas
> 
> I'm going to do some enabling and say if anyone wants help having them shipped to the US I don't mind



Would this perhaps also count for the Batik LP??? I'm dying for these as well but just sooooooo expensive but


----------



## Faraasha

I tried the *Pigalle Plato* today and all I can say is OH MY GOD... They were soo amazing and so comfortable!!


----------



## cagla

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Would this perhaps also count for the Batik LP??? I'm dying for these as well but just sooooooo expensive but


 

 Yes it would, I know they have them at Mount St not sure on sizes though.....


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know if Nordstrom has the Pigalle Plato right now or what in general Nordstrom has?  Mine doesn't carry CL's, but I have a Nordies card that's burning a hole in my pocket.  Thanks for any intel!


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks!! I had to go with the 100 because I'm too much of a punk to be able to wear the 120s. Someday... Someday.



*Congrats Jenay!* I'm with you on the 100's, I just can't do the 120's w/no platform and chasing after 2 little ones 
Where did you get your Pigalle 100's from?


----------



## heatherB

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> IMHO (and they look smashing on you, Carlinha!), *these would look best paired with full length slit dresses. To me, it balances the overall look*.


 
Yes!


----------



## singsongjones

Faraasha said:


> I tried the *Pigalle Plato* today and all I can say is OH MY GOD... They were soo amazing and so comfortable!!


 
Really?? I'm thinking that platform helps a considerable amount in the 120...did I read that there is actually a 140 in this style?


----------



## singsongjones

Hey, *Jenay*...did you see Beyonce in her *aqua Daffodiles*????? She wore them to a pre-Grammy party with a wine colored, skinny-leg jumpsuit....BANANAS!!! I couldn't really tell for sure, but they looked to be either suede or snakeskin...just crazy-hot


----------



## crystalhowlett

I agree the DAff's should be worn with a long slit gown unless you are out to party the night away then I'd go with some bellbottoms or booty shorts!! hey  LOL


No I like the Daffs very pin up, Betty Page would approve!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SassySarah said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom has the Pigalle Plato right now or what in general Nordstrom has? Mine doesn't carry CL's, but I have a Nordies card that's burning a hole in my pocket. Thanks for any intel!


 
They only have the Platos with the mirrored silver heels.  I got mine (non-mirrored) from Saks.


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> They only have the Platos with the mirrored silver heels.  I got mine (non-mirrored) from Saks.



Thank you so much Duke for the info.  Did you go TTS CL size in them?  I think that was the consensus?


----------



## jenayb

CelticLuv said:


> *Congrats Jenay!* I'm with you on the 100's, I just can't do the 120's w/no platform and chasing after 2 little ones
> Where did you get your Pigalle 100's from?


 
I got mine (which are actually the Lucifer Bow) from the LV boutique. Honestly, that shoe is so comfortable it is insane in the membrane!! I can't wait to stock up on more 100s!  



singsongjones said:


> Hey, *Jenay*...did you see Beyonce in her *aqua Daffodiles*????? She wore them to a pre-Grammy party with a wine colored, skinny-leg jumpsuit....BANANAS!!! I couldn't really tell for sure, but they looked to be either suede or snakeskin...just crazy-hot


 
I didn't!!  

I am a total platformaholic so I think the Daffodile might be in my future. Where my crystal ball at!?


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I have 4 on the way this week & at least another 3 more likely at least 4 pair coming next week. & one more pair at least the week after.
> 
> It's normal. :shame:
> 
> After this I must respect the ban though. :banned:



9 CLs in 2 weeks??  You HAVE to post pics!!!


----------



## Faraasha

singsongjones said:


> Really?? I'm thinking that platform helps a considerable amount in the 120...did I read that there is actually a 140 in this style?



Yes very much so!!... I wanted to figure out my true pigalle size and I found I fit in the 39 so comfortably... And they're sooo beautiful I have to have them... My SA here in Dubai told me they just received them last night and they're not showcasing them in the store because when they do they'll sell like hot cakes...

I don't know... Should I get them or should I not... 

And yes there are a 140 in this... I found this online... 

http://s801.photobucket.com/albums/...011Novembera/?action=view&current=30wxpwk.jpg


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! I actually found mine! I went with the denim!



Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them on you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SassySarah said:


> Thank you so much Duke for the info. Did you go TTS CL size in them? I think that was the consensus?


 
Yup, same here.  TTS CL size for me.  They feel like Pigalle 100s with the platform.


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> Yup, same here.  TTS CL size for me.  They feel like Pigalle 100s with the platform.



Got it!  Thank you!  I'm ordering the black patents from Saks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

SassySarah said:


> Got it! Thank you! I'm ordering the black patents from Saks.


 
Same here!  I am exchanging my red ones for black.  Think I'd rather have something in the Frambroise color instead of red.


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> Same here!  I am exchanging my red ones for black.  Think I'd rather have something in the Frambroise color instead of red.



Framboise is amazing IRL!!!  I got my Biancas from NM.  I love the LP too!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> 9 CLs in 2 weeks??  You HAVE to post pics!!!




:lolots: I didn't count them. I try not to. :shame:

I've been at this pace for months now. I must respect the ban.:banned:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good morning everyone! My Batik LPs arrived last night and OMG they are sooooo amazing!!!! Will share pics tonight!


----------



## SassySarah

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning everyone! My Batik LPs arrived last night and OMG they are sooooo amazing!!!! Will share pics tonight!



Yay!!!  Can't wait to see them Dezy!!!


----------



## singsongjones

THE Pigalle 100 BATIKS...I don't know if I can live without them much longer...*Cagla*, you are fully responsible for this :busted


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning everyone! My Batik LPs arrived last night and OMG they are sooooo amazing!!!! Will share pics tonight!



 Batiks


----------



## singsongjones

Faraasha said:


> Yes very much so!!... I wanted to figure out my true pigalle size and I found I fit in the 39 so comfortably... And they're sooo beautiful I have to have them... My SA here in Dubai told me they just received them last night and they're not showcasing them in the store because when they do they'll sell like hot cakes...
> 
> I don't know... Should I get them or should I not...
> 
> And yes there are a 140 in this... I found this online...
> 
> http://s801.photobucket.com/albums/...011Novembera/?action=view&current=30wxpwk.jpg


 
Hard decisions...there are so many TDF pairs right now...


----------



## singsongjones

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning everyone! My Batik LPs arrived last night and OMG they are sooooo amazing!!!! Will share pics tonight!


  I'll be here...


----------



## singsongjones

*Jenay*:I didn't!! 

I am a total platformaholic so I think the Daffodile might be in my future. *Where my crystal ball at!? *__________________

:lolots:


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> THE Pigalle 100 BATIKS...I don't know if I can live without them much longer...*Cagla*, you are fully responsible for this :busted



 I know i'm terrible!

Had a call today, the pigalles are still in Paris  and i've just seen pics of the Jade Daff on Beyonce which has lead me to believe I do in fact need them in the Biancas. All this while I'm meant to be on a ban!!!

Plus I'm on the wait-list for the Mago 

I've lost control


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning everyone! My Batik LPs arrived last night and OMG they are sooooo amazing!!!! Will share pics tonight!



Yum batiks!  I've pretty much given up on them, but I shall live vicariously through you ladies   I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Dessye

Bans are for window-dressing purposes only!


----------



## singsongjones

*Faraasha*, the Beige Pigalle Spikes you have on in you avatar pic ar STUNNING!!! OMG!!!


----------



## singsongjones

cagla said:


> I know i'm terrible!
> 
> Had a call today, the pigalles are still in Paris  and i've just seen pics of the Jade Daff on Beyonce which has lead me to believe I do in fact need them in the Biancas. All this while I'm meant to be on a ban!!!
> 
> Plus I'm on the wait-list for the Mago
> 
> I've lost control


 
Did you see her in those shoes!!!! I almost fainted, and I wasn't a fan of the Daffs when I saw them IRL...I *die* for that color!! They have that shade in Bianca????? Where have I been?????


----------



## cagla

singsongjones said:


> Did you see her in those shoes!!!! I almost fainted, and I wasn't a fan of the Daffs when I saw them IRL...I *die* for that color!! They have that shade in Bianca????? Where have I been?????



Yep  They are an exclusive to Selfridges as far as I know, plus I did say I would ship them  

They look amazing on her!!

I tried the Daffs in leopard and I didn't find them comfortable but it's Beyonce, amazing in anything


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ Hey girlie!! Do you know if they have the suede jade Biancas at Selfridges?? I started digging and found the patent Biancas, but somehow...Im not in love


----------



## ceseeber

the watersnake nabuck jade Biancas wil be available at St. Honoré, Motcomb & Selfridges. Just incase you wanted a little bit of exotics


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*I am in Paris now so,
Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..
What do you think ladies?
I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !
Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!

Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*


----------



## Dessye

^^^
OMG!  They're stunning but just not my style. Maybe he will make another colorway that I like!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,
> Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..
> What do you think ladies?
> I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !
> Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!
> 
> Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*



OMG! That shoe is sooo beautiful!  It will haunt my dreams. I must forget I ever saw that shoe.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Not my style, but they sure are pretty.


----------



## carlinha

i agree it's very pretty, but not for me!


----------



## singsongjones

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,*
> *Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..*
> *What do you think ladies?*
> *I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !*
> *Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!*
> 
> *Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*


 
Now I'm not crazy about those...not at all


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,
> Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..
> What do you think ladies?
> I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !
> Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!
> 
> Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*


i hope they come out with some colored spikes like this next season i feel like these ones clash i bit though, like the lavender with gold spikes yolandos (or whatever style they were). did they have any other color spike pairs?


----------



## rdgldy

Not a fan!


----------



## hazeltt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,
> Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..
> What do you think ladies?
> I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !
> Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!
> 
> Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*



I agree, not for me either. I think they should stick to silver spikes. The contrast with the gold would be interesting.


----------



## SassySarah

Pigalle Platos 120 ordered from Saks today, already shipped and should be here Thurs!


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats *Sassy*! I can't wait to see them, especially your mod shots!!


----------



## SassySarah

hazeltt said:


> Congrats *Sassy*! I can't wait to see them, especially your mod shots!!



I hope they work, I've always loved the look of the Pigalle but didn't like the no platform so hopefully these work.  I got some nude LP's yesterday too so will revel all together.


----------



## crystalhowlett

I like the pigalle with platform, looks a bit more comfortable. Cant wait to see them on you *SassyS*


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,
> Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..
> What do you think ladies?
> I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !
> Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!
> 
> Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*




Not for me either... Maybe you should have tried them on and showed us!!


----------



## Faraasha

Ok... I need more shoes... Im giving into my addiction...


----------



## clothingguru

gymangel812 said:


> i hope they come out with some colored spikes like this next season i feel like these ones clash i bit though, like the lavender with gold spikes yolandos (or whatever style they were). did they have any other color spike pairs?



They will! Earlier in this thread Nat posted that most of the Studded shoes for next season are going to be different colors! Like red on red etc!  Im so excited!!!!


----------



## Alegory

Seductive 
Get the gold spikes they are super hot I have the black with silver and love them I dream of the silver or gold like the pic u posted


----------



## pixiesparkle

ladies have you heard any news of the Mago in US/Europe yet? 

I visited the Hongkong CL boutique recently and they had both the blue & black Magos on display..I was sooo excited when I first saw them but then the SA (sadly) poked my bubble,informing me that they're samples only and that they're expected to arrive early-late March. The display shoe was a size 37 (when Im a 37.5) but I tried it on anyway..it was a little bit tight but the shoe itself is stunninggg!! I had second thoughts about them because of the mirror toe cap but after seeing it IRL..Im in lovee!!


----------



## singsongjones

clothingguru said:


> They will! Earlier in this thread Nat posted that most of the Studded shoes for next season are going to be different colors! Like red on red etc!  Im so excited!!!!


 
Hmmm...sounds like new a new HG pair is on the horizon for me


----------



## NANI1972

clothingguru said:


> They will! Earlier in this thread Nat posted that most of the Studded shoes for next season are going to be different colors! Like red on red etc!  Im so excited!!!!


  Wowza!!! I cannot wait to see next seasons goodies then!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> ladies have you heard any news of the Mago in US/Europe yet?
> 
> I visited the Hongkong CL boutique recently and they had both the blue & black Magos on display..I was sooo excited when I first saw them but then the SA (sadly) poked my bubble,informing me that they're samples only and that they're expected to arrive early-late March. The display shoe was a size 37 (when Im a 37.5) but I tried it on anyway..it was a little bit tight but the shoe itself is stunninggg!! I had second thoughts about them because of the mirror toe cap but after seeing it IRL..Im in lovee!!



My Nordys SA said that they would be receiving them anytime between now and mid-March. Not very helpful, I know... but I'm really excited for them after reading your description!


----------



## bling*lover

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am in Paris now so,*
> *Lady Peep Spikes EXCLUSIVE to St. Honore Boutique ..*
> *What do you think ladies?*
> *I think so many colorful spikes will appear next season !*
> *Oh my Monsieur Louboutin !!!*
> 
> *Its about 990 Euros, but not for me !*


 
I may be the only 1, but I actually quite like them although probably would be better if they were silver not gold. I look forward to seeing what other colors they bring out next season!


----------



## Cityfashionista

bling*lover said:


> I may be the only 1, but I actually quite like them although probably would be better if they were silver not gold. I look forward to seeing what other colors they bring out next season!



You're not alone. I like them too. Sure they're flashy maybe even gaudy but I kind of like that.

I won't be buying them though unless they somehow go on sale.


----------



## ceseeber

*SassySarah*, thank you for posting the new CL photos at Madison. I'm wanting a pair of Pigalle Platos so badly...that it's all I can think about


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> ladies have you heard any news of the Mago in US/Europe yet?
> 
> I visited the Hongkong CL boutique recently and they had both the blue & black Magos on display..I was sooo excited when I first saw them but then the SA (sadly) poked my bubble,informing me that they're samples only and that they're expected to arrive early-late March. The display shoe was a size 37 (when Im a 37.5) but I tried it on anyway..it was a little bit tight but the shoe itself is stunninggg!! I had second thoughts about them because of the mirror toe cap but after seeing it IRL..Im in lovee!!


 
Want want want want want want want!


----------



## karwood

*Lots of new arrivals today at Madison*:



Stardust 160mm Satin Lace Chantilly Strass $4295

Jenny 150mm Calf Laminato Nabuck $955

Pigalle Plato 140mm Nude Patent 

Hyper Prive 140mm Patent Camel $795

Hyper Prive 140mm Patent Coquelicot $795

No Riche 120mm Suede Burma Silver Shade $3295

Pigalle Plato 120mm Cork $695 

Beverly 100mm Nappa Laminato Silver $895 

Simple Pump 100mm Patent Nude $595 

Simple Pump 100mm Patent Blk $595 

I Love 120mm Patent Framboise $535

I Love 120mm Patent Blk $535 

Mater Claude 85mm Framboise Patent $535

Simple Pump 70mm Multi Mini Glitter $595 

Simple Pump 70mm Black Mini Glitter $595 

Zecroi 70mm Taupe Tirolo Suede $795

Lucifer Bow 45mm Pomice Calf Spikes $995 

Lucifer Bow 45mm Blk Calf Spikes $995 

Atalanta Flat Red Calf VIP $695

Trophe Large Blk Nappa Rino $1495

Trophe Large Royal Blue Nappa Rino $1495

Trophe Medium Mastic Nappa Spikes $1495


A few pics:

*Stardust 160mm Satin Lace Chantilly Strass*







*Jenny Calf Laminato Nabuck *


----------



## karwood

*Pigalle Platpo Nude Patent*






*Hyper Prive Patent Coquelicot*






*No Riche 120mm Suede Burma Silver Shade*







*Beverly*


----------



## jeshika

Nice! Thanks *karwood*!


----------



## jenayb

Pigalle Plato 120 in cork? Be still, my heart! 

I'd love to see a pic of that!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Pigalle Plato 120 in cork? Be still, my heart!
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of that!



There you go


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> There you go


 


Thank you!!


----------



## SassySarah

ceseeber said:


> *SassySarah*, thank you for posting the new CL photos at Madison. I'm wanting a pair of Pigalle Platos so badly...that it's all I can think about



You're very welcome


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> *SassySarah*, thank you for posting the new CL photos at Madison. I'm wanting a pair of Pigalle Platos so badly...that it's all I can think about





SassySarah said:


> You're very welcome



I hope I did not repost the same pics in this thread. I just got back from Mexico last night and I am still not caught up in TPF.:shame:


----------



## ceseeber

karwood said:


> I hope I did not repost the same pics in this thread. I just got back from Mexico last night and I am still not caught up in TPF.:shame:


 

puhlease, the more pictures the merrier, I would never complain about having too much shoe porn to look at. I hope you had a fantastic vacation! (and maybe there's a CL action shot or two?!?)


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> puhlease, the more pictures the merrier, I would never complain about having too much shoe porn to look at. I hope you had a fantastic vacation! (and maybe there's a CL action shot or two?!?)



I bought three pairs with me, but I only wore my HP python batik out for one night out. After that night, I came to the realization that the cobblestone streets and the steep, uneven surface sidewalks of Puerto Vallarta are NOT CL-friendly. 

As a matter of fact, this was a conversation I had with my DH one night over dinner.

DH "I would love to come and live here in Puerto Vallarta"
Me: "If we did, I could never wear Louboutins or any high-heel shoes again"
DH: "Exactly"
Me:


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## calisurf

karwood said:


> I bought three pairs with me, but I only wore my HP python batik out for one night out. After that night, I came to the realization that the cobblestone streets and the steep, uneven surface sidewalks of Puerto Vallarta are NOT CL-friendly.
> 
> As a matter of fact, this was a conversation I had with my DH one night over dinner.
> 
> DH "I would love to come and live here in Puerto Vallarta"
> Me: "If we did, I could never wear Louboutins or any high-heel shoes again"
> DH: "Exactly"
> Me:



  Wow, hrm - that is sooooo not the conversation DBF and I have.


----------



## ceseeber

karwood said:


> I bought three pairs with me, but I only wore my HP python batik out for one night out. After that night, I came to the realization that the cobblestone streets and the steep, uneven surface sidewalks of Puerto Vallarta are NOT CL-friendly.
> 
> As a matter of fact, this was a conversation I had with my DH one night over dinner.
> 
> DH "I would love to come and live here in Puerto Vallarta"
> Me: "If we did, I could never wear Louboutins or any high-heel shoes again"
> DH: "Exactly"
> Me:


 

here's my email conversation with my BF today:
(send photo of us from *L&A*'s birthday party we attended last Saturday night)
me: hey babe...look, I'm wearing 150 mm heels (my highest pair to date) and I'm still shorter than you! 
him: What the heck is up with my hair, it's sticking straight up! Other than that - good pic of you! 
me: oh, you must be trying to compensate for my extra 150!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Cute...


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karwood*-Thanks for posting the list. I just lost a pair of nude Pigalles that a SA had put aside for me..I was so sad until I saw those Jennys!!! Yahhooo!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks for the pics *K*  I  the Jenny! Cant wait for it in the grenadine!


----------



## Star86doll

I emailed JJR, they don't have my size available in batik pigalle!  Decided to go for Daffodile!! I have them on hold till tomorrow, I want to find out about size?! I don't want to return/exchange if it won't fit me. After I read *Carlinda* tried on and went 1/2 down from TTS (did that mean down from CL TTS or normal TTS?) Yep I m so confused with CL TTS or normal TTS!


----------



## regeens

I tried the black Nappa on. I took them (normal) TTS 37. TTS meaning my size in other brands. I'm a 37.5 in most CLs except Bianca, Bibi, Lucifer Bow which I take TTS. HTH.


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone know if the booties Victoria Beckham used in her show are going to be sold?


----------



## karwood

*Blake*, named after Blake Lively. They are suppose to be available next month in US and UK CL boutiques. They will cost £635, which is about $1022.00 USD.


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> I emailed JJR, they don't have my size available in batik pigalle!  Decided to go for Daffodile!! I have them on hold till tomorrow, I want to find out about size?! I don't want to return/exchange if it won't fit me. After I read *Carlinda* tried on and went 1/2 down from TTS (did that mean down from CL TTS or normal TTS?) Yep I m so confused with CL TTS or normal TTS!



I'm pretty positive that you are the first person on tPF that has confirmed they will be purchasing this style - I am so very excited to see modeling pics! 

Everything I've heard points to TTS, IE your normal TTS.


----------



## Star86doll

regeens said:


> I tried the black Nappa on. I took them (normal) TTS 37. TTS meaning my size in other brands. I'm a 37.5 in most CLs except Bianca, Bibi, Lucifer Bow which I take TTS. HTH.


 
Thanks! 



jenaywins said:


> I'm pretty positive that you are the first person on tPF that has confirmed they will be purchasing this style - I am so very excited to see modeling pics!
> 
> Everything I've heard points to TTS, IE your normal TTS.


 
 I know I will rockin' Daffodlie in a Leopard no matter what! Can't wait receiving them next week or so!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ leopard daff?!!!  does anyone have a pic or know where i can find one?!


----------



## Star86doll

^^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-634840-6.html#post17250885  Only I know is JJR in Paris have them that I m getting from them!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ I love those!!!! OMG!!  DAMN, not another one!!! I just waitlisted the royal blue watersnake Altadamas this morning, now this!!!


----------



## singsongjones

Speaking of waitlisting, has anyone seen those super-cute jade watersnake freddy flats???


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies, I purchased the daff leopard last Saturday from Selfridges-I love them even know I have extra fat swollen feet (just had baby), give it a couple of weeks and I'll be running all over town in these 
I went tts normal size not CL size. X


----------



## crystalhowlett

I like the leopard too, ummm, I like the jade ws, wonder what other colors/textures the daff wil come in?


----------



## karwood

Star86doll said:


> ^^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-634840-6.html#post17250885  Only I know is JJR in Paris have them that I m getting from them!



 I've been informed by my SA from one of the CL boutiques that none of U.S. CL boutiques have placed orders for the leopard ponyhair Daffodile.


----------



## Marisa783

Does anyone know who carries the nude une plume slingback besides Barneys and Browns, which are both out in my size (38).  I contacted Louboutin customer service and they told me none of the CL boutiques carry this style/colorway.  Thanks!


----------



## karwood

crystalhowlett said:


> I like the leopard too, ummm, I like the jade ws, wonder what other colors/textures the daff wil come in?



It will also be available in grenadine watersnake, zebra print ponyhair, black croc, beige nappa (available @ Madison)  and EB suede


----------



## kett

Do you happen to know who will carry the zebra pony daff? For research purposes only...


----------



## crystalhowlett

OH if I was a super star or well any type of millionaire, the black croc daff's would be mine!!!! wow so many beautiful colors and to see so many black nappa on the red carpet!! B killed'em all with the jade ws!!!!


----------



## karwood

kett said:


> Do you happen to know who will carry the zebra pony daff? For research purposes only...



I can't seem to find the email I received from my SA on which boutiques is receiving which Dafs. I remembered the leopard because I had specifically inquired about those. Aside from  the boutiques, I have also heard from another source the zebras will be available at Nordstrom.


----------



## kett

Thank you so my much.  Darn boutiques not ordering the leopard. I hate trying to find shoes overseas.


----------



## missgiannina

kett said:


> Do you happen to know who will carry the zebra pony daff? For research purposes only...


yea Nordstroms does have them i tried them on


----------



## heatherB

Marisa783 said:


> *Does anyone know who carries the nude une plume slingback besides Barneys and Browns,* which are both out in my size (38). I contacted Louboutin customer service and they told me none of the CL boutiques carry this style/colorway. Thanks!


 
NM stores


----------



## yazziestarr

black croc daffodiles


----------



## crystalhowlett

I just put a lovely shoe on hold for saturday from Horatio!!! So excited!! 
I just want to add that I spoke with a SA at Madison and they will be receiving a stock of Lp batiks between now and 1st wk in March, also Horatio(whitney) has a few pairs left.


----------



## singsongjones

I love both the croc daffs () and the grenadine watersnakes...so many beautiful shoes...I'll be broke all summer if I keep coming in here


----------



## crystalhowlett

Money is for spending, y else work so hard if you cant make your self happy!! If I was working right now, many double shifts would be pulled and wknds too! from lack of sleep! LOL!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

kett said:


> Do you happen to know who will carry the zebra pony daff? For research purposes only...


 
Robertson has the zebra pony hair daff.


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> Money is for spending, y else work so hard if you cant make your self happy!! If I was working right now, many double shifts would be pulled and wknds too! from lack of sleep! LOL!!!


 
Hey, you're right!! I work so much...I deserve every shoe I buy so let the good times roll!!!


----------



## angelcove

Marisa783 said:


> Does anyone know who carries the nude une plume slingback besides Barneys and Browns, which are both out in my size (38). I contacted Louboutin customer service and they told me none of the CL boutiques carry this style/colorway. Thanks!


 
They are available at footcandy.com


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG those daffs are really getting to me now; especially in the grenadine watersnake WOW!


----------



## meaghan<3

I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!


----------



## shoesanddogs

crystalhowlett said:


> I just put a lovely shoe on hold for saturday from Horatio!!! So excited!!
> I just want to add that I spoke with a SA at Madison and they will be receiving a stock of *Lp batiks* between now and 1st wk in March, also Horatio(whitney) has a few pairs left.



Uh oh...I will be in NY next week, and was wondering what ever I could possibly buy at the boutique...looks like I may have my answer.    Congrats on your pair on hold!!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ya, whats the point of working so hard, if you dont have a sense of accomplishment and when you look down you smile!! I mean with in reason- as long as the lights are on and water runnings in the house with the bed you lay your head on at night!! Of course a bit of money to saving each payday then the rest is for whatever you want it to be, whether its a shoe, a dress, vacation or just a delicious starbucks, Happiness is a must! especially when its a beautiful shoe IMO. Let the good times ROLL!!




singsongjones said:


> Hey, you're right!! I work so much...I deserve every shoe I buy so let the good times roll!!!


 

Ya, cant wait to see your either S&D


----------



## Dessye

shoesanddogs said:


> Uh oh...I will be in NY next week, and was wondering what ever I could possibly buy at the boutique...looks like I may have my answer.  Congrats on your pair on hold!! Can't wait to see!


 
^^^
Hehe! I had my name of the waitlist for LP Batiks in 37 at Madison but now that I bought them from Miami, I wonder if I can give my spot (if it's high enough) to someone else?? I'll call them tomorrow and see if I'm high on the list (or if they remembered to put me on the list...  )


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> OH if I was a super star or well any type of millionaire, the black croc daff's would be mine!!!! wow so many beautiful colors and to see so many black nappa on the red carpet!! B killed'em all with the jade ws!!!!


 
Yeah.... Black Croc.....

What did'ya put on hold???


----------



## Stacy31

Do any of you know what stores are getting this shoe and when?  I love the super dombasle but I haven't seen it in this color anywhere yet!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well! The Daffodile arrived today!


 
Congrats!!! They are really unique!!! Love them on you!


----------



## bling*lover

The black croc on the daff's is amazing! I !


----------



## jenayb

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!



Holy ish.


----------



## RedBottomLover

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!


*meaghan* they look FABULOUS on you! I was not crazy about this style when I saw the stock photo but boy do you pull them off! love them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Marisa783 said:


> Does anyone know who carries the nude une plume slingback besides Barneys and Browns, which are both out in my size (38).  I contacted Louboutin customer service and they told me none of the CL boutiques carry this style/colorway.  Thanks!




they have them at Neimuns !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!




Meagh those are hottttttt super sexy babe!


----------



## SassySarah

Pigalle Plato 120's arrived.  They might possibly be the sexiest black shoe I have ever seen.  I went TTS and will need a heel grip but don't want to go down because my toes would hate it.  Pics to come tomorrow


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ yahoo! cant wait


----------



## BijouBleu

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, whats the point of working so hard, if you dont have a sense of accomplishment and when you look down you smile!! I mean with in reason- as long as the lights are on and water runnings in the house with the bed you lay your head on at night!! Of course a bit of money to saving each payday then the rest is for whatever you want it to be, whether its a shoe, a dress, vacation or just a delicious starbucks, Happiness is a must! especially when its a beautiful shoe IMO. Let the good times ROLL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, cant wait to see your either S&D




for this post!! You seriously just made my whole week, and I got my MBB this week, so seriously, thanks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*meaghan* congrats on your Daffs!!!  more modelling picsss pleaseeeee


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, whats the point of working so hard, if you dont have a sense of accomplishment and when you look down you smile!! I mean with in reason- as long as the lights are on and water runnings in the house with the bed you lay your head on at night!! Of course a bit of money to saving each payday then the rest is for whatever you want it to be, whether its a shoe, a dress, vacation or just a delicious starbucks, Happiness is a must! especially when its a beautiful shoe IMO. Let the good times ROLL!!
> 
> 
> Ya, cant wait to see your either S&D


 
You're absolutely right!!!Thanks for setting me straight


----------



## singsongjones

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well! The Daffodile arrived today!


 
Oh, wow...those look terrific on you!!!! Thanks for the modeling pic...


----------



## NANI1972

*meaghan* the Daffodile are ah-mazing! This is def one of those styles that turns to magic when you see someone model it! So lovely! What is the heel height on these 150 or 160?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ 160!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^WOW...Im' a little scared of them now (for myself)


----------



## sophinette007

Meaghan!!!!! I love the daffodile on you!!!! Amazing shoes!You wear them very well! Thanks so much for sharing!!! This style really start to obsesses me but I really would like to know how comfy they would be and when to wear them, not a daily shoe for me because for the moment the higher shoes i have managed are 140mm and not the day long if you know what I mean.Does the inner plateform helps a lot or are these only shoes for evenning event with a lot of sitting? Thank you again and congrats!!! I really would love to try them on!


Sassy! Congrats for the pigalle plato 120, i have them in nude and they are so comfy and a lovely shoe! Definitively comfier than regular pigalle 120 that killed my feet after 4 hour standing in a party!!! Believe me I was desperated without any chair to sit and forget my pain lol.I also find the pigalle plato 120 to be comfier that my pigalle 100 because of the toe box which is higher and don't hurt and which I find also much more generous for wider feet.But I agree they run large, take TTS (us normal size)or size down 0,5 from your normal tts if your feet aren't wide.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meaghan- *the daffs look so hot! congrats!!!

*sassy- *yay congrats on the pigalle platos!


----------



## PyAri

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!



Wow meagh, I had only seen stock photos and they were really not doing anything for me.  Seeing them on you has really changed my opinion of the shoe.  They look great on you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crystalhowlett

I freaking love these!!!! they look hot on you! YOU GO GURL!!! 
I give you a 





meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!


----------



## Cityfashionista

PyAri said:


> Wow meagh, I had only seen stock photos and they were really not doing anything for me.  Seeing them on you has really changed my opinion of the shoe.  They look great on you.  Thanks for sharing.




I have to 2nd this statement!

Meaghan congrats on the Dafs. You look great! 

I'm really strating to warm up to this shoe.


----------



## karwood

meaghan<3 said:


> I posted in the New CL section as well.. but thought it might be helpful to post here as well!  The Daffodile arrived today!



*Meaghan,* love the Dafs on you! This style is rapidly growing on me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Your Avi Karwood!   

May I ask do you have a favorite MBB?


----------



## karwood

Cityfashionista said:


> Your Avi Karwood!
> 
> May I ask do you have a favorite MBB?



That's a toughie! Honestly, I can't decide which is my fav. I love my black, beige and framboise equally the same!


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> That's a toughie! Honestly, I can't decide which is my fav. I love my black, beige and framboise equally the same!



They all look gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> They all look gorgeous!



I agree!


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya, whats the point of working so hard, if you dont have a sense of accomplishment and when you look down you smile!! I mean with in reason- as long as the lights are on and water runnings in the house with the bed you lay your head on at night!! Of course a bit of money to saving each payday then the rest is for whatever you want it to be, whether its a shoe, a dress, vacation or just a delicious starbucks, Happiness is a must! especially when its a beautiful shoe IMO. Let the good times ROLL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, cant wait to see your either S&D


 
I got a package today...I'm still at the office (:censor...I will try to figure out how to post (I know, pathetic!!!:shame as soon as I get to the crib...


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Your Avi Karwood!
> 
> May I ask do you have a favorite MBB?



Yes... Your avi...


----------



## NANI1972

Gasp! Look at the Daffs that authentic posted! I DIE!!!!


----------



## singsongjones




----------



## Dessye

Can this colorway come in Bianca??? PLEEEEAAAASSSEEEEEE??????


----------



## ochie

NANI1972 said:


> Gasp! Look at the Daffs that authentic posted! I DIE!!!!




OMG! I told DH only 2 more shoes and I'm :banned:.. But they are gorgeous! How much are they?


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karwood*-CONGRATS! I think that the black nappa and framboise suede are my favorites.
*Ochie*-love your avi.


----------



## NANI1972

ochie said:


> OMG! I told DH only 2 more shoes and I'm :banned:.. But they are gorgeous! How much are they?


 
around $1200, I'm seriously thinking I need some Daffodiles!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bang bang Im dead too!!! Why so many at one time, I cant buy them all 
I want them too Ochi!!! ummmm or the watersnake jade??? I like these better!!! want me to get a pair on hold for u? well Auth P post Jonathans email. He is great! I'm email him now!




NANI1972 said:


> Gasp! Look at the Daffs that authentic posted! I DIE!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

OH thanks Crystal! Jonathan is great I have his email already as he is my Saks SA. If you need his email addy PM me.


----------



## crystalhowlett

cool cool, are we gonna see these soon? I want them. gosh, why? is all I want to know

Told myself 1 Mbb, batik lp, and something jade ws that was it as far as retail price goes, now this!!!

oh F it only live once, right? 
ummm everything paid up??yes-check,check,check not to many checks hahaha good enough!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

it seems like a lot of people hated the Daffodile at first, but they really are wonderful IRL!!! has anyone seen the Lady Daf?! The nude are one pre-order at Saks!!! lovely.


----------



## crystalhowlett

ya guess so* FLSURfgirl*, Ive always thought they were gorgeous, Like YLS tribute, not to mention that I am a bit of a rockabilly chic love Betty Page pin ups and Dita is ahhhh. Few pin up tattos as well so the Daffodile is right up my alley. But the watersnake 

I thought at first the LD would be easier to walk in with a bit of a footbelt hehe, but seems they are comfy and a breeze! Are you planning to get a pair?


----------



## Dessye

Mago, Jade Patent Pigalle and Sexy Strass 100 Black Diamond on us.christianlouboutin.com!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I just cant look!!!
alright* Dessye* stop twisting my arm! I'm looking I'm looking


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> Mago, Jade Patent Pigalle and Sexy Strass 100 Black Diamond on us.christianlouboutin.com!!!!



why aren't there half sizes in the SSR?! WTF online boutique?!?!


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> I just cant look!!!
> alright* Dessye* stop twisting my arm! I'm looking I'm looking


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> why aren't there half sizes in the SSR?! WTF online boutique?!?!


 
   Maybe they'll eventually post the boutiques that are getting them??? Nothing shows yet.


----------



## ochie

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Karwood*-CONGRATS! I think that the black nappa and framboise suede are my favorites.
> *Ochie*-love your avi.




Thank you!


----------



## ochie

NANI1972 said:


> around $1200, I'm seriously thinking I need some Daffodiles!




thanks! I think I need them too! are you getting them?


----------



## ochie

crystalhowlett said:


> bang bang Im dead too!!! Why so many at one time, I cant buy them all
> I want them too Ochi!!! ummmm or the watersnake jade??? I like these better!!! want me to get a pair on hold for u? well Auth P post Jonathans email. He is great! I'm email him now!




so many gorgeous shoe! I already email Jonathan, are they limited to Saks department store only?


----------



## l.a_girl19

I like the Jade Pigalles I just don' know if the color is that versatile for me..but the color is beautiful.

I can't decide if I like the Mimosa Pigalles. The color on the us website is nice but I wonder how they would look IRL. "Mimosa" makes them look even yummier. What do you guys think?


----------



## bling*lover

^^ The mimosa color is gorgeous, but I wouldn't have thought they would be any more versatile than the Jade. BUT of course I don't know what kind of a wardrobe you have in the way of color lol!


----------



## singsongjones

I'm personally loving all of the colorful ws selections...I think the ws fred flats are adorable (I'm seriously considering a grenadine pair, and I don't even wear flats much). There are just so many beautiful styles right now...and the little ws Bikini purse...so, so cute...


----------



## l.a_girl19

bling*lover said:


> ^^ The mimosa color is gorgeous, but I wouldn't have thought they would be any more versatile than the Jade. BUT of course I don't know what kind of a wardrobe you have in the way of color lol!


 
Yeah..I feel that way too..its too bad cuz they are beautiful. I love that their color is called Mimosa..thats probably what is attracting me more than anything lol

My wardrobe is so colorful that I sometimes get overwhelmed with outift possibilities..that is why I am trying to tone my CLs down. I feel nudes, blacks and exotics would be best. I am so sad I dont have my Ambertinas anymore but I guess its for the best since I would probably have worn them once. They would have been great with anything in my wardrobe... just a little too high for me


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yeah..I feel that way too..its too bad cuz they are beautiful. I love that their color is called Mimosa..thats probably what is attracting me more than anything lol
> 
> My wardrobe is so colorful that I sometimes get overwhelmed with outift possibilities..that is why I am trying to tone my CLs down. I feel nudes, blacks and exotics would be best. I am so sad I dont have my Ambertinas anymore but I guess its for the best since I would probably have worn them once. They would have been great with anything in my wardrobe... just a little too high for me



Don't 2nd guess yourself. The Ambertinas are off to a new home.
Selling them will allow you to get other beautiful shoes that you'll get more use out of.

Those PPs in your avi look perfect on you BTW!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Aww thanks *City*! Did you get your Ambertinas yet?


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Aww thanks *City*! Did you get your Ambertinas yet?




No. I'm going to the bank in a few hours to send the money to JJR.


----------



## surlygirl

... the daff is kinda growing on me, too! so in an effort to squash my curiosity i strolled over to saks to try them on yesterday!

i really do like them! and they are super comfy as several tpf'ers have stated. i still felt weird walking in them because i was probably 6 ft tall. and i am only a tiny bit over 5'5"! i was really tempted to get them, but mustered up the resolve to pass. i like them a lot, but need to figure out how/where i would wear them before purchasing.

i tried them in my bianca size, and the fit was perfect. I don't size down in my biancas, they are my CL TTS. also the daff kinda makes me wish for a bianca with a covered platform, kinda like the miss clichy.

off to look for pics of the lady daff!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*City*-JJR?


----------



## crystalhowlett

11am cant get here fast enough!! placing my order for my babies multicolor python LP"s!!!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^


----------



## kima976

surlygirl said:


> ... the daff is kinda growing on me, too! so in an effort to squash my curiosity i strolled over to saks to try them on yesterday!
> 
> i really do like them! and they are super comfy as several tpf'ers have stated. i still felt weird walking in them because i was probably 6 ft tall. and i am only a tiny bit over 5'5"! i was really tempted to get them, but mustered up the resolve to pass. i like them a lot, but need to figure out how/where i would wear them before purchasing.
> 
> i tried them in my bianca size, and the fit was perfect. I don't size down in my biancas, they are my CL TTS. also the daff kinda makes me wish for a bianca with a covered platform, kinda like the miss clichy.
> 
> off to look for pics of the lady daff!


 *Surly,* I was in SAKS yesterday too! Guess what I bought!! *LD! *Trying to download some pictures now....I couldn't resist!


----------



## *MJ*

CL website has the Lady Clou up in beige now!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

crystalhowlett said:


> 11am cant get here fast enough!! placing my order for my babies multicolor python LP"s!!!!


 
LOL I felt the same way this morning when I was waiting to call Horatio to place my order for the nude Pigalles. 

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

kima976 said:


> *Surly,* I was in SAKS yesterday too! Guess what I bought!! *LD! *Trying to download some pictures now....I couldn't resist!



Cannot wait!!!!! Pics! Pics!!!  I've never seen these on but I'm expecting that they will be haut!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

*MJ* said:


> CL website has the Lady Clou up in beige now!!



I know!!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ I put a pair in my bag!! but Idk >$4000 on shoes this wk IDK just doesnt sound realistic 



 I called Horatio too!!!! 




l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL I felt the same way this morning when I was waiting to call Horatio to place my order for the nude Pigalles.
> 
> Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

What do you guys think of the Lady Clou in red?... I love the beige though!!!...


----------



## crystalhowlett

I love all three colors!!! RED is so naughty


----------



## Faraasha

I thought so too!!


----------



## missgiannina

*MJ* said:


> CL website has the Lady Clou up in beige now!!



OMG i am undecided now between the black and the beige


----------



## jenayb

FYI I tries on the Lady Clou in white and in the black last night at neimans. I has to size all the way down to a 37.5.


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> FYI I tries on the Lady Clou in white and in the black last night at neimans. I has to size all the way down to a 37.5.



do you have pics?


----------



## singsongjones

jenaywins said:


> FYI I tries on the Lady Clou in white and in the black last night at neimans. I has to size all the way down to a 37.5.


 
I was just eyeing the white ones on the CL website this morning ...I likey


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> 11am cant get here fast enough!! placing my order for my babies multicolor python LP"s!!!!


 
The Batiks???????


----------



## *MJ*

missgiannina said:


> OMG i am undecided now between the black and the beige



:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> do you have pics?



No sorry. I only took pics of the Lady Daf while I was there.


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Gasp! Look at the Daffs that authentic posted! I DIE!!!!


these are HOT! and they're watersnake...I love me some watersnake


----------



## ochie

*yazzie*- you should get them! are you getting them?


----------



## yazziestarr

Im definitely considering a pair of daffodiles. I love the watersnake, but I think Id get more use out if the black nappa. These are really hot though. Im going to my saks tonight to return the other MBBs I got,  hopefully they'll have some to try on and then who knows!


----------



## singsongjones

I don't know if they have been posted yet, but these are on Luisaviaroma.com. White Pigalle Platos w/ mirror heel:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...omen&group=shoes&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


----------



## crystalhowlett

SSJ-ding ding ding your model pics are stunning lady!! so bad:greengrin:
i said never mind to the ws python Daffs. I dont think I'd be happy with myself if i bought 4 pairs retail. (over$1000) this wk. Im suppose to save for a shopping spree in April, so hard and Im kinda sad but I'll be fine next wk.


----------



## meaghan<3

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Meagh those are hotttttttsuper sexy babe!





pixiesparkle said:


> *meaghan* congrats on your Daffs!!!  more modelling picsss pleaseeeee





singsongjones said:


> Oh, wow...those look terrific on you!!!! Thanks for the modeling pic...





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meaghan- *the daffs look so hot! congrats!!!





crystalhowlett said:


> I freaking love these!!!! they look hot on you! YOU GO GURL!!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!!! They are really unique!!! Love them on you!



WOW!  Thank you so much everyone! :tpfrox:


jenaywins said:


> Holy ish.


Jenay!! You're so sweet!! Run woman and try them on!!!  You've mastered your Maggie 160s, these will be a piece of cake!




NANI1972 said:


> *meaghan* the Daffodile are ah-mazing! This is def one of those styles that turns to magic when you see someone model it! So lovely! What is the heel height on these 150 or 160?


Thank you, Nani!  They really are amazing! I love them!! They are 160, but don't quite feel like it!  The platform makes them really comfortable!



sophinette007 said:


> Meaghan!!!!! I love the daffodile on you!!!! Amazing shoes!You wear them very well! Thanks so much for sharing!!! This style really start to obsesses me but I really would like to know how comfy they would be and when to wear them, not a daily shoe for me because for the moment the higher shoes i have managed are 140mm and not the day long if you know what I mean.Does the inner plateform helps a lot or are these only shoes for evenning event with a lot of sitting? Thank you again and congrats!!! I really would love to try them on!



Sophinette, thank you!  The platform does make them very comfortable!  I wore them around the house for over an hour after opening them up!  I found the toe box to be MUCH more roomy than the Bianca, which I couldn't last an hour in without my toes going numb!   If you are about to, you should definitely try them on!!




PyAri said:


> Wow meagh, I had only seen stock photos and they were really not doing anything for me.  Seeing them on you has really changed my opinion of the shoe.  They look great on you.  Thanks for sharing.





Cityfashionista said:


> I have to 2nd this statement!
> Meaghan congrats on the Dafs. You look great! I'm really strating to warm up to this shoe.





RedBottomLover said:


> *meaghan* they look FABULOUS on you!  I was not crazy about this style when I saw the stock photo but boy do  you pull them off! love them!



Thank you so much!  Seeing some stock photos compared to seeing the actual shoe  IRL, can really make a difference!  I've purchased some shoes after  seeing modeling shots that I would have never considered from the stock  photo!



karwood said:


> *Meaghan,* love the Dafs on you! This style is rapidly growing on me.



K, you should definitely try them on!  They would be amazing on you!!


----------



## bling*lover

Faraasha said:


> What do you guys think of the Lady Clou in red?... I love the beige though!!!...


 
I saw the red ones online last night, I love them probably even more than beige and black!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

ya nice!!


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> SSJ-ding ding ding your model pics are stunning lady!! so bad:greengrin:
> i said never mind to the ws python Daffs. I dont think I'd be happy with myself if i bought 4 pairs retail. (over$1000) this wk. Im suppose to save for a shopping spree in April, so hard and Im kinda sad but I'll be fine next wk.


 
Aww, thanks *Crystal* I totally understand. I was having my moment last weekend...now I'm like "I gotta stop...like seriously".
 I keep saying I wanna go on an NYC shopping trip in April or to Vegas, but at the rate I'm going in CLs alone, it won't happen  My list just keeps growing and growing...
But you've scored some bad-a*& shoes, though. They're all TDF pairs


----------



## crystalhowlett

So ummm I'm nervous cause I dont think alec(Horatio) put
My purchase thru. I didnt seen a invoice on my account nor did he send me a follow up. Am I being over anxious or should I  just stop an take a breath.


----------



## missgiannina

Just enabling a bit!!!


----------



## *MJ*

OMG Giannina!! Looove!!!


----------



## *MJ*

crystalhowlett said:


> So ummm I'm nervous cause I dont think alec(Horatio) put
> My purchase thru. I didnt seen a invoice on my account nor did he send me a follow up. Am I being over anxious or should I  just stop an take a breath.



I'm sure it's fine Crystal...I've ordered from Alec several times, and he is very efficient!! He's never sent me a follow up either, but my shoes always arrive within 2-3 days.


----------



## jenayb

Couple pics for research purposes.

1. Lady Daf - I had to size down a half size in these and the fit was perfect. I did not purchase these.






2. Denim Spiked Pigalle 100 - I had to size down a half size, as with most Pigalles. I did end up purchasing these, obviously, as you can tell this picture is of their maiden voyage. VERY tight and unforgiving for the first wear, but I'm hoping these will stretch after another outing... I'm obviously not familiar with how denim acts but a 38.5 was too big. I purchased a 38.


----------



## *MJ*

Love the Denim Spiked Pigalles J!! Congrats!!! And the Lady Daf really looks good on you!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, love!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Love the pics jennay!!! Still idk


----------



## Faraasha

bling*lover said:


> I saw the red ones online last night, I love them probably even more than beige and black!!



Me too!


----------



## clothingguru

*Missg*: JUST LOVE THEM!!!!!!!! 

*Jenay:* YAY on the spiked piggies!!!! They look great on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Missgiannina*-like I said in the other thread... WOW.

*Jenay*-Congrats!!! Love them!


----------



## singsongjones

Oh, *Jenay*!!! I'm loving those denim spikes!!! They are just too hot. Thanks for the info about sizing...I'm sure they will stretch a bit

*Missgiannina*, thanks for posting these!!! They're seriously TDF!

And *Crystal*, my sis ordered some boots from Horatio about two weeks ago...she didn't hear anything from them either, but she got her boots last week so everything is probably fine


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

missgiannina said:


> Just enabling a bit!!!



Oh, wow. I have an aversion to white shoes and, and when I saw these in stock pics I wasn't impressed but these look really fab on you!! Congrats  



The biege Lady Clou is


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok. I'll calm down. I should know- he knows what he's doing.  Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## crystalhowlett

I love them more an more. They look so good on you!!!




missgiannina said:


> Just enabling a bit!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*My Latest ..






More Coming Soon *


----------



## aoqtpi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



Wow, great haul! Esp. love the Maggies!


----------



## crystalhowlett

missgiannina said:


> Just enabling a bit!!!





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *




Where did u get those lovely WS jade or r they blue? On my phone sneaking shoexxx. Love them!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

crystalhowlett said:


> ya guess so* FLSURfgirl*, Ive always thought they were gorgeous, Like YLS tribute, not to mention that I am a bit of a rockabilly chic love Betty Page pin ups and Dita is ahhhh. Few pin up tattos as well so the Daffodile is right up my alley. But the watersnake
> 
> I thought at first the LD would be easier to walk in with a bit of a footbelt hehe, but seems they are comfy and a breeze! Are you planning to get a pair?



i really want a pair but now that i see the Lady Daf, i can't decide. the strap has a cute little charm about it! i def want the nude color. i've been looking for the prefect nude pump for the longest time.


----------



## cagla

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



OMG 

Love every single pair!! 

Must pop down to Mount St tomorrow, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*aoqtpi :* Thank you sweetie 

*crystalhowlett :* The Jade is available at Mount st. Boutiques.

*cagla :* Thank you hun. Get them really they're amazing IRL!
 Waiting for ur modelling shots !!


----------



## cagla

*cagla :* Thank you hun. Get them really they're amazing IRL!
 Waiting for ur modelling shots !![/QUOTE]

I'm on the wait list for the Jade Biancas 
Did you get the maggies there? I'm still lusting after them!
Can't wait for mod pics


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know the* retail price *for the *HP Python Batik*?  TIA!


----------



## MadameElle

mrsMP said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know the* retail price *for the *HP Python Batik*?  TIA!



$1665 (LV boutique exclusive)


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks Madame!  

So the LP and the HP are the same price?


----------



## MadameElle

mrsMP said:


> Thanks Madame!
> 
> So the LP and the HP are the same price?



The LP costs a bit more-$1695 (if I remember correctly from previous posts)


----------



## crystalhowlett

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i really want a pair but now that i see the Lady Daf, i can't decide. the strap has a cute little charm about it! i def want the nude color. i've been looking for the prefect nude pump for the longest time.



^^SAKS has nude LD preorder.
LP-$1665.-  MissE


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> The lady peep python batik will retail for *$1695*, I'm told by the Vegas boutique.



The HP python batik costs $1665.  The LP python batik costs $1695.  Just to clarify.


----------



## crystalhowlett

MadameElle said:


> The HP python batik costs $1665.  The LP python batik costs $1695.
> 
> Is that correct MAdameE ? Horatio is quoting $1665 for LP python batik, on Thursday. When I had mine on hold, sent in my phone order yesterday. But either way not that much difference.  maybe with tax?


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> MadameElle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The HP python batik costs $1665.  The LP python batik costs $1695.
> 
> Is that correct MAdameE ? Horatio is quoting $1665 for LP python batik, on Thursday. When I had mine on hold, sent in my phone order yesterday. But either way not that much difference.  maybe with tax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1665 + tax ($1799.87) for my HP batik from LV boutique.  I know that carlinha and dezy purchased the LP batik for "$1700."  Send them PMs to find out how much they actually paid for their LP.  If Horatio is quoting/charging you $1665, then that's even better.  You're right, not much of a difference. Post pics when you get them.
Click to expand...


----------



## sobe2009

crystalhowlett said:


> MadameElle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The HP python batik costs $1665. The LP python batik costs $1695.
> 
> Is that correct MAdameE ? Horatio is quoting $1665 for LP python batik, on Thursday. When I had mine on hold, sent in my phone order yesterday. But either way not that much difference.  maybe with tax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid in Miami $1695 for the LP batik with taxes came close to $1800...
Click to expand...


----------



## RedBottomLover

missgiannina said:


> Just enabling a bit!!!


*missgiannina*  they look AMAZING on you!


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


omg please post more pics of the jade watersnake! what a fab haul!


----------



## crystalhowlett

MadameElle said:


> crystalhowlett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1665 + tax ($1799.87) for my HP batik from LV boutique.  I know that carlinha and dezy purchased the LP batik for "$1700."  Send them PMs to find out how much they actually paid for their LP.  If Horatio is quoting/charging you $1665, then that's even better.  You're right, not much of a difference. Post pics when you get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to post pics!!! christmas all over again. hopefully tomorrow I think tuesday the latest. Cleared my date book I will be stalking the :ninja:front window for Fedex. I dream of your Avi and des and karwood and carli pics!!! I cant think of the others Ive seen But thanks to you all I am fully committed!!
Click to expand...


----------



## crystalhowlett

I read in a thread that tax isnt charged to people that live in a state with out a Boutique, is that true? I havent seen a debit to my checking account yet so Idk the total cost. I live in the 1800's here in Louisville Ky! Thank Nerds for the internet!

Gotta go Margarita Time!!! TTYL Chicas!!


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> I read in a thread that tax isnt charged to people that live in a state with out a Boutique, is that true? I havent seen a debit to my checking account yet so Idk the total cost. I live in the 1800's here in Louisville Ky! Thank Nerds for the internet!
> 
> Gotta go Margarita Time!!! TTYL Chicas!!



Yes, you will not be charged tax.


----------



## sobe2009

crystalhowlett said:


> I read in a thread that tax isnt charged to people that live in a state with out a Boutique, is that true? I havent seen a debit to my checking account yet so Idk the total cost. I live in the 1800's here in Louisville Ky! Thank Nerds for the internet!
> 
> Gotta go Margarita Time!!! TTYL Chicas!!


 
yaaaayyy, great choice!!!!  and yes you dont paid taxes


----------



## Beaniebeans

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *




The Nude Piggies..


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

seductive whoa!!! i love them all!!! are your piks 140s?! or is it just the angle? the jade watersnake is tdf - i will be thinking about those ADs now haha.  congrats!!!


----------



## hazeltt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


----------



## carlinha

what an amazing haul *seductive*!!!  congrats on the amazing purchases, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Cityfashionista

What an amazing haul Seductive! Each shoe is TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

missgiannina said:


> OMG i am undecided now between the black and the beige


 
Maybe I'm being repetitive but just making sure that you aren't confusing the beige with the Alba.  The Alba isn't out yet (probably next week).  The Alba is what they showed in the trunk show and it was cancelled so they replaced it with the beige.  The Alba is a boutique exclusive now.  The Alba is like the Taupey color.  Very hot.
Just saw so many people order the beige Boulima thinking it was the same as the Karung.  If I'm repeating the distinction, sorry.


----------



## ntntgo

BTW-Love everyone's new hauls.  Awesome.  Wear them all in good health and style.


----------



## ilirida

ntntgo said:


> Maybe I'm being repetitive but just making sure that you aren't confusing the beige with the Alba.  The Alba isn't out yet (probably next week).  The Alba is what they showed in the trunk show and it was cancelled so they replaced it with the beige.  The Alba is a boutique exclusive now.  The Alba is like the Taupey color.  Very hot.
> Just saw so many people order the beige Boulima thinking it was the same as the Karung.  If I'm repeating the distinction, sorry.



I was just in NM this weekend and they had the lady clou coming in a "taupe" color does that mean this color was cancelled. Do you know which boutiques will receive the taupe color. Also, the ones on the louboutin online site are the beige or taupe? TIA


----------



## ntntgo

ilirida said:


> I was just in NM this weekend and they had the lady clou coming in a "taupe" color does that mean this color was cancelled. Do you know which boutiques will receive the taupe color. Also, the ones on the louboutin online site are the beige or taupe? TIA


 
The color is called Alba. It is a taupe/gunmetal type color. The buyer at NM told me they had to switch to beige because Alba went to a boutique exclusive. I know Miami is getting it and I think Horatio. Some of the European boutiques got it this weekend. The new boutique in Ireland is getting it for sure.
I think the lookbook at NM probably is still showing that color because I was told just this past week that it had been changed. I was holding my yearly gift card to use for them that's why I was stalking them at NM. Normally, I would buy them from the boutique if they were available there.
Don't know if that helps but it's what I was told when they got the buyer on the phone.
The ones online are beige.


----------



## ilirida

ntntgo said:


> The color is called Alba. It is a taupe/gunmetal type color. The buyer at NM told me they had to switch to beige because Alba went to a boutique exclusive. I know Miami is getting it and I think Horatio. Some of the European boutiques got it this weekend. The new boutique in Ireland is getting it for sure.
> I think the lookbook at NM probably is still showing that color because I was told just this past week that it had been changed. I was holding my yearly gift card to use for them that's why I was stalking them at NM. Normally, I would buy them from the boutique if they were available there.
> Don't know if that helps but it's what I was told when they got the buyer on the phone.
> The ones online are beige.



Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Thanks to Nani, Kima and Surley - I bought into the Daf's.  Rather than wait (Saks has them on pre-order for April) I went to the USA Louboutin site "just" to check.  If I can manage the Alti, I can handle these.

They had them in my size - no tax, no shipping - score me!  Before I had a chance to change my mind (my car needs new brakes), I bought them in black nappa.  The order went through!!

Then I check in later and they say that payment has been processed, but the shoe in my size is out of stock.  :censor:

Am I out of luck? - Or will they get more?  And is my card sitting with that charge while they decide if more are coming over?  Should I just cancel this and go back to square one?

What experience has anyone had ordering from the CL USA site??





NANI1972 said:


> around $1200, I'm seriously thinking I need some Daffodiles!


----------



## heatherB

*Seattlegirl*, Did you get an email that said that they were out of stock or do you mean they just showed out of stock on the website after you ordered? If it's the latter, it's probably because you got the last pair. 

*Seductive*, are you trying to kill us?? What a haul! Modeling pics, please? 

BTW, ladies, *jade watersnake bianca* is now on bergdorfgoodman.com!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Seductive* ohhh you're killing me!!!! I was trying to be good  but after seeing your amazing new purchases I don't think I can help it any longer 

Are those red Pigalle Plato in your pic btw? I think the red is gorgeous but Im getting the nude cos it's easier to wear. I'm also thinking of getting the Jade Watersnake Bianca but that colour in Altadamas are gorgeous as well..just curious, who else is getting the jade watersnake Bianca??


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

MadameElle said:


> The HP python batik costs $1665. The LP python batik costs $1695. Just to clarify.


 

Hi girls, I just looked at my receipt  and my LP Batiks were actually $1665 before tax. So maybe they are both the same price?


----------



## crystalhowlett

All Jade Biancas are sold out. just 37 grenadine left On BG.


----------



## singsongjones

heatherB said:


> *Seattlegirl*, Did you get an email that said that they were out of stock or do you mean they just showed out of stock on the website after you ordered? If it's the latter, it's probably because you got the last pair.
> 
> *Seductive*, are you trying to kill us?? What a haul! Modeling pics, please?
> 
> *BTW, ladies, jade watersnake bianca is now on bergdorfgoodman.com!*


 
At this point, BG only has the grenadine biancas in a 37 left...


----------



## crystalhowlett

sobe2009 said:


> yaaaayyy, great choice!!!!  and yes you dont paid taxes



THANK you and SAkura for clearing that up and I missed you name in my enablers list. love your avi, Sobe! so pretty. WHoowhoooo!!! yaahh to no tax! Im really making out well on shoes, MBB's saved $140 and no tax on the LP's  Im sure there are people out there that would still shoot me But YOu all know how I feel!


----------



## pixiesparkle

crystalhowlett said:


> All Jade Biancas are sold out. just 37 grenadine left On BG.



 uh oh...


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ Madison is getting something in jade. I emailed CL CS and she put me on a list when they arrive. Very NiCE!!! I suggest a email in. they will find it if its out there for ya.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Thank you Heather.

I neglected to mention that I did receive an order number.  But I never received an email and when I went back to the site last night and checked my order, my order said that payment had been processed, but the item was out of stock.

It is confusing and I hope you are right that I got the LAST pair!  That would make my adventure even more enjoyable.

If it wasn't for TPF, I would have seen those shoes on the red carpet and dismissed them as just another special design for the celebs.  So thank you all!!!  I hope I'll have pics here sometime.



heatherB said:


> *Seattlegirl*, Did you get an email that said that they were out of stock or do you mean they just showed out of stock on the website after you ordered? If it's the latter, it's probably because you got the last pair.
> 
> *Seductive*, are you trying to kill us?? What a haul! Modeling pics, please?
> 
> BTW, ladies, *jade watersnake bianca* is now on bergdorfgoodman.com!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ntntgo said:


> The color is called Alba. It is a taupe/gunmetal type color. The buyer at NM told me they had to switch to beige because Alba went to a boutique exclusive. I know Miami is getting it and I think Horatio. Some of the European boutiques got it this weekend. The new boutique in Ireland is getting it for sure.
> I think the lookbook at NM probably is still showing that color because I was told just this past week that it had been changed. I was holding my yearly gift card to use for them that's why I was stalking them at NM. Normally, I would buy them from the boutique if they were available there.
> Don't know if that helps but it's what I was told when they got the buyer on the phone.
> The ones online are beige.



Do you know which European boutiques got the Alba color? I'd love to see a pic, a taupe Lady Clou sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Faraasha




----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *More Coming Soon *


 
Holy Crap!   Wowza! Maggie, Watersnake HP, Pik3, Pigalle Spikes!!!!! Is that Pigalle Plato???


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Holy Crap!   Wowza! Maggie, Watersnake HP, Pik3, Pigalle Spikes!!!!! Is that Pigalle Plato???



Isn't it all so gorgeous!

I want to raid your CL closet *Seductive!!*


----------



## yazziestarr

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


 more!!! you need to give 'em to us slow...this is a lotta gorgeous to handle already!


----------



## jenayb

Those Jade Watersnake Biancas were gone before I even knew what had happened! Although at that price point, I'm not surprised. Oh how I need them!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Those Jade Watersnake Biancas were gone before I even knew what had happened! Although at that price point, I'm not surprised. Oh how I need them!


same!! I took too long to decide as I was waiting to hear back from JJR 
Does anyone know *which other boutiques* stock the Jade watersnake Bianca? and NUDE pigalle plato??? Purchasing on US online boutique isn't an option bcos I live outside the US...*sigh* I can't seem to find them anywhere :cry:


----------



## crystalhowlett

motocomb or mount st has jade bianca.


----------



## pixiesparkle

crystalhowlett said:


> motocomb or mount st has jade bianca.



Thanks *crystal*~ I will give them a call when they open but as I have mentioned before, I do not have AMEX and that makes purchasing from Mount St impossible..they rejected all of my CCs since for some reason they couldn't do a name&address check =(


----------



## crystalhowlett

goodluck!! hope you get a pair


----------



## MadameElle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls, I just looked at my receipt  and my LP Batiks were actually $1665 before tax. So maybe they are both the same price?



Dezy---thank you for looking at your receipt to clarify (even though you did not want to because of this ).


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ my debit went thru today, so in 2 days I should have a couple of reveals!!


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ my debit went thru today, so in 2 days I should have a couple of reveals!!



Congrats in advance crystal.  You're legs will look even longer with the LP batiks.


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ my debit went thru today, so in 2 days I should have a couple of reveals!!


 
Can't wait to see your reveals...I'm still waiting on shoes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Those Jade Watersnake Biancas were gone before I even knew what had happened! Although at that price point, I'm not surprised. Oh how I need them!


 
Does anyone know if Bergdorf will restock? I should NOT be asking this question but tax free works for me 

*MadameElle- *no problem, I quickly put it back in my drawer lol

*crystal*- I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ my debit went thru today, so in 2 days I should have a couple of reveals!!



Congrats! I can't wait to see.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I just answered my own question, I asked BG Customer Service through online chat and she said they will not be restocking the jade Biancas.


----------



## pixiesparkle

The Mago 160 is available for waitlist on US online boutique 
Im hoping this means that they will arrive in the boutiques any day now..


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just answered my own question, I asked BG Customer Service through online chat and she said they will not be restocking the jade Biancas.


 
*dezy* have you tried calling the brick and mortar store?  maybe they have them in stock still?  (sometimes i find online does not necessarily reflect in store items).  good luck!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Thank you ladies for the sweetest comments ever *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *dezy* have you tried calling the brick and mortar store? maybe they have them in stock still? (sometimes i find online does not necessarily reflect in store items). good luck!


 
I reeeaallllyyy shouldn't call them, but I will thanks *c! *


----------



## jenayb

So is the verdict TTS or half size down on the Pigalle Plato...


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> So is the verdict TTS or half size down on the Pigalle Plato...


 
TTS.  I like having extra room in the toebox because it is slightly more narrow than the regular piggies.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> TTS.  I like having extra room in the toebox because it is slightly more narrow than the regular piggies.



Thanks! Really it is more narrow? Wow!


----------



## indypup

I totally posted this in the non-chat thread accidentally.  So, here goes, but in the right thread!

I tried running a search, but didn't come up with much information!  

Will any department stores be receiving the Pepi 100mm espadrille?  Perhaps Saks?  I also want the Vicky espadrille, but the only info I found was that a few ladies here had gotten them from the UK.


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> TTS.  I like having extra room in the toebox because it is slightly more narrow than the regular piggies.



ITA.  I could have gone down a half size but I think my toes would hate me.  I will wear with a foot pad.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> ITA. I could have gone down a half size but I think my toes would hate me. I will wear with a foot pad.


 
You could have gone down a half size, really? Do you have a gap in the back? 

And would your toes have hated you just through the break-in process, or forever and ever?


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> You could have gone down a half size, really? Do you have a gap in the back?
> 
> And would your toes have hated you just through the break-in process, or forever and ever?



Yes there is a small gap in the back.  I think with just one of the really good suede foot pads I will be fine.  I haven't broken them in yet.  If I had no pinky toe my toes may not hate me as much.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> You could have gone down a half size, really? Do you have a gap in the back?
> 
> And would your toes have hated you just through the break-in process, or forever and ever?


 

I have no gap, but again, I have freakishly long toes.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Yes there is a small gap in the back. I think with just one of the really good suede foot pads I will be fine. I haven't broken them in yet. If I had no pinky toe my toes may not hate me as much.


 
No pinky toe might be a larger problem......  



Dukeprincess said:


> I have no gap, but again, I have freakishly long toes.


 
Hmm. Well, thank you both! Saks is holding a 38, 38.5, and a 39 for me to try this afternoon. One of the three has to work, right?


----------



## SassySarah

I just tried them again, I am thinking just a heel grip now.  Very slight gap you can't even see but I think being mid to end of the day I could not go down now half size.  In the winter my feet tend to shrink but I have been inside all day so I think for me TTS is better in the long run.


----------



## Dessye

*Jenay*: can't wait to see which one you bring home!  Remind me which colorway you're getting and whether it will be 140 or 120? I'm considering the 140, but much lower on my wishlist


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I just tried them again, I am thinking just a heel grip now. Very slight gap you can't even see but I think being mid to end of the day I could not go down now half size. In the winter my feet tend to shrink but I have been inside all day so I think for me TTS is better in the long run.


 
Thank you for taking the time to post this pic, *Sassy*. They look perfect on you - just the right amount of toe cleavage... And the fit is great. 



Dessye said:


> *Jenay*: can't wait to see which one you bring home!  Remind me which colorway you're getting and whether it will be 140 or 120? I'm considering the 140, but much lower on my wishlist


 
Hehe! Saks only has the red patent in-store locally, but I'm thinking about the nude! I recently had to sell my nude Biancas so I'm on the hunt for the perfect nude replacement!! :ninja:

Oh drrrrrrrrr! I didn't even ask if they had the 120 or 140. I guess even _I'll_be surprised!


----------



## SassySarah

No problem *Jenay*!  I think this is truly a sexy, classic shoe!  My favorite black shoe for sure!  Oh and nude?  I got the nude LP last week and I think it is the perfect shade of nude!

Or you could get the LP sling which is at Madison today I just posted in the other Ref thread:


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> No problem *Jenay*! I think this is truly a sexy, classic shoe! My favorite black shoe for sure! Oh and nude? I got the nude LP last week and I think it is the perfect shade of nude!
> 
> Or you could get the LP sling which is at Madison today I just posted in the other Ref thread:


 
Girl, please. How did you know I _just_ saw this in the Ref thread and _just_ thought that perhaps THIS is the perfect nude shoe!!! 


.... But alas. I have the nude LP already. This might be overkill.


----------



## crystalhowlett

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I reeeaallllyyy shouldn't call them, but I will thanks *c! *



Horatio will be receiving Daffodile and Jenny in Jade watersnake. Only Boutique in the Us to receive them. From what Louboutin Customer Service emailed me last wk. IDk about Bianca but once she emails me again I will ask and post.


----------



## Dessye

Are you sure that Horatio is the only US boutique to get jade WS Jenny?  I put myself on the waitlist at Robertson for them  Maybe I shall call them to make sure...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post this pic, *Sassy*. They look perfect on you - just the right amount of toe cleavage... And the fit is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe! Saks only has the red patent in-store locally, but I'm thinking about the nude! I recently had to sell my nude Biancas so I'm on the hunt for the perfect nude replacement!! :ninja:
> 
> Oh drrrrrrrrr! I didn't even ask if they had the 120 or 140. I guess even _I'll_be surprised!


 
You sold your nude Biancas?    Huh, too bad we aren't the same size


----------



## Dessye

Just a heads up in case anyone doesn't yet know: Bergdorf online has the Fram MBB.....and this time it's not only in one size :shame:


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Are you sure that Horatio is the only US boutique to get jade WS Jenny? I put myself on the waitlist at Robertson for them  Maybe I shall call them to make sure...


 
I am almost positive that it wasn't only Horatio. Like, 99.999999999999%.



Dessye said:


> You sold your nude Biancas?  Huh, too bad we aren't the same size


 
Yeah. They were too big for me and would have been clown shoes on you.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I am almost positive that it wasn't only Horatio. Like, 99.999999999999%.
> 
> Yeah. They were too big for me and *would have been clown shoes on you*.


 
:lolots:  Yes, I would have looked like I was walking in mommy's shoes


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> :lolots: Yes, I would have looked like I was walking in mommy's shoes


 
Hehe!


----------



## heatherB

Dessye said:


> Just a heads up in case anyone doesn't yet know: Bergdorf online has the Fram MBB.....and this time it's not only in one size :shame:


 
I think I should accept it as a sign that the only size they don't have is mine.


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> I think I should accept it as a sign that the only size they don't have is mine.


 
I'm sorry but this made me laugh!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

crystalhowlett said:


> Horatio will be receiving Daffodile and Jenny in Jade watersnake. Only Boutique in the Us to receive them. From what Louboutin Customer Service emailed me last wk. IDk about Bianca but once she emails me again I will ask and post.


 
thanks *crystal! *


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Are you sure that Horatio is the only US boutique to get jade WS Jenny?  I put myself on the waitlist at Robertson for them  Maybe I shall call them to make sure...



LV is getting them too


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> LV is getting them too


 
Yes, that's right! Now I remember.  I tried calling LV *3 times *and was disconnected *3 times*!  So I gave up and called Robertson.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! Saks only has the red patent in-store locally, but I'm thinking about the nude! I recently had to sell my nude Biancas so I'm on the hunt for the perfect nude replacement!! :ninja:
> 
> Oh drrrrrrrrr! I didn't even ask if they had the 120 or 140. I guess even _I'll_be surprised!



*Jenay*,Motcomb has the nude Pigalle Plato 120 afaik..as of yesterday.
I was going to get them in 37 but after reading *SS*'s post Im going to go TTS, since I also have freakishly long toes.

I couldn't find the Jade watersnake Bianca anywhere in Europe and am a little reluctant to purchase them from US due to the crazy far distance and long shipping time (not that I can find them anymore anyway) but there is a waitlist at Harvey Nichols for ROYAL BLUE watersnake Bianca if anyone is interested


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay*,Motcomb has the nude Pigalle Plato 120 afaik..as of yesterday.
> I was going to get them in 37 but after reading *SS*'s post Im going to go TTS, since I also have freakishly long toes.
> 
> I couldn't find the Jade watersnake Bianca anywhere in Europe and am a little reluctant to purchase them from US due to the crazy far distance and long shipping time (not that I can find them anymore anyway) but there is a waitlist at Harvey Nichols for ROYAL BLUE watersnake Bianca if anyone is interested



Shhh, you!  

In other news, RB Watersnake Bianca? Yes, please!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know which boutiques will get the Jenny 150 in Grenadine Watersnake?


----------



## SassySarah

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques will get the Jenny 150 in Grenadine Watersnake?



This shoe is no longer going to be made as they ran out of material to make the Jenny. For more details contact *Carlinha*.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Oh nooooo. Damn. Thanks *Sassy*.


----------



## calisurf

Well a shame but blessing in disguise!


----------



## ilirida

I just called Christian Louboutin Customer service and they said that due to a shortage in Watersnake a large number of products were cancelled starting with the grenadine Jenny  , the jade bianca, the jade daffodile , and the watersnake Fred flats. I'm pretty sure that was all and I'm so sad! I was dreaming of those watersnake Jenny


----------



## carlinha

SassySarah said:


> This shoe is no longer going to be made as they ran out of material to make the Jenny. For more details contact *Carlinha*.



it's true


----------



## MadameElle

CL will still be producing the Grendadine Altadama, right?


----------



## jenayb

ilirida said:


> I just called Christian Louboutin Customer service and they said that due to a shortage in Watersnake a large number of products were cancelled starting with the grenadine Jenny  , the jade bianca, the jade daffodile , and the watersnake Fred flats. I'm pretty sure that was all and I'm so sad! I was dreaming of those watersnake Jenny


 


The Jade Bianca was just for sale on Bergdorf Goodman. How could it have been cancelled? You mean future shipments...?


----------



## crystalhowlett

OH well there goes the rest of my list!!! Ummm what know! wonder what size beyonce wears?  Have all the sizes run out in the UK? M&M had some watersnake


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ilirida said:


> I just called Christian Louboutin Customer service and they said that due to a shortage in Watersnake a large number of products were cancelled starting with the grenadine Jenny  , the jade bianca, the jade daffodile , and the watersnake Fred flats. I'm pretty sure that was all and I'm so sad! I was dreaming of those watersnake Jenny


 
wow so no Jade Biancas for me, which makes me want the ADs evenmore! I'm in big trouble


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> The Jade Bianca was just for sale on Bergdorf Goodman. How could it have been cancelled? You mean future shipments...?



yes future shipments... no shipments to the boutiques... those that got out were lucky to have gotten them!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> yes future shipments... no shipments to the boutiques... those that got out were lucky to have gotten them!!!


 

if anyone sees any returns on the BG website in a size 37.5 or a 38, you know who to contact


----------



## ilirida

jenaywins said:


> The Jade Bianca was just for sale on Bergdorf Goodman. How could it have been cancelled? You mean future shipments...?



Any stores that were expected to receive it will not be recieving it. Bergdorfs already received them so whoever got ther hands on them is lucky.


Also as far a the Fred flats it's seems that they will still be producing them in the jade just not the grenadine.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> yes future shipments... no shipments to the boutiques... those that got out were lucky to have gotten them!!!


----------



## MadameElle

ilirida said:


> Any stores that were expected to receive it will not be recieving it. Bergdorfs already received them so whoever got ther hands on them is lucky.
> 
> 
> Also as far a the Fred flats it's seems that they will still be producing them in the jade just not the grenadine.



Do you know if they are still producing the Altadama in grenadine?


----------



## pixiesparkle

:cry: oh no..will they still be making the RB watersnake Bianca though?

Now onto another dilemma, turned out Motcomb only has Pigalle Plato on 140mm heels and the SA there advised me to go 1 full size down ..now I don't know which size to take.. Could someone who got them in 140 help me out pls?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> it's true


----------



## crystalhowlett




----------



## karwood

^What did I miss? Why all crying and pouting? I guess I should back a few pages to read and find out what's going on.:wondering

Updated: I just read. That's bad news. Does anyone know if other styles, besides the ones that have been posted, will be impacted by this shortage?


----------



## Rubypout

Ok, so I went to London's selfridges today... first time I've made it in and out without buying Louboutins.

I couldn't take any photos but they currently have:
MBB in black and beige kid
Red Lady Clou
Jade Watersnake Altadamas
Stardust Daffs 
Leopard pony Daffs 

Both Daffodiles amazingly pretty, I was undecided but in real life they are a ginormous shoe!


----------



## clothingguru

ilirida said:


> I just called Christian Louboutin Customer service and they said that due to a shortage in Watersnake a large number of products were cancelled starting with the grenadine Jenny  , the jade bianca, the jade daffodile , and the watersnake Fred flats. I'm pretty sure that was all and I'm so sad! I was dreaming of those watersnake Jenny



Yes i was told this just now by an Online Rep and she said this: 
We  were just sent a list of cancellations (like the grenadine and jade  watersnake Biancas, Daffodiles, etc) and I thought some of the girls  might want to know L


----------



## clothingguru

^ The grenadine jenny and the Jade Ad watersnake are the 2 shoes i had been lusting over MOST (besides the fram MBB's) For this season....


----------



## Rubypout

clothingguru said:


> ^ The grenadine jenny and the Jade Ad watersnake are the 2 shoes i had been lusting over MOST (besides the fram MBB's) For this season....



Jade Watersnake Alatadamas are available at Selfridges London


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Shhh, you!
> 
> In other news, RB Watersnake Bianca? Yes, please!


 
Agreed! I was drooling over the RB watersnake Altadama, but Bianca????


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> Just a heads up in case anyone doesn't yet know: Bergdorf online has the Fram MBB.....and this time it's not only in one size :shame:


 
Thanks, *Dessye*! I saw this post on my way out of work last night and pounced! They're arriving sometime next week


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Agreed! I was drooling over the RB watersnake Altadama, but Bianca????


 
Right!?


----------



## Dessye

^^^


----------



## Dessye

The jade watersnake Jenny is NOT being cancelled!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> The jade watersnake Jenny is NOT being cancelled!


 


Really!?!??!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Really!?!??!


 
Yuppers! Just called Robertson and they confirmed it!


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Ok so... I wonder... Will we get lucky with the watersnake Bianca???


----------



## clothingguru

Here is more info:

" Its worldwide unfortunately. And just so you know, the following styles were cancelled:

-Daffodile Watersnake (jade and grenadine)

-Bianca Watersnake (jade and grenadine)

-Jenny 150mm (grenadine)

-Fred Flat (grenadine) "


----------



## ilirida

clothingguru said:


> ^ The grenadine jenny and the Jade Ad watersnake are the 2 shoes i had been lusting over MOST (besides the fram MBB's) For this season....



Me too  I was thinking of switching and getting Jade Jenny and grenadine AD because the Jenny style is just so gorgeous but I jut can't get the image of the grenadine Jenny out of my head. :cry:


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> Here is more info:
> 
> " Its worldwide unfortunately. And just so you know, the following styles were cancelled:
> 
> -Daffodile Watersnake (jade and grenadine)
> 
> -Bianca Watersnake (jade and grenadine)
> 
> -Jenny 150mm (grenadine)
> 
> -Fred Flat (grenadine) "


 
Okay good...  Royal blue watersnake Bianca isn't on there. I really want something RB and I'm totally ready to add an exotic to my collection.


----------



## singsongjones

Damnit!!! I guess I can delete the grenadine fred from my lust list now...the one flat I love gets cancelled...let's hope my RB ADs come through in March... oh yeah...gotta delete my jade biancas, too:cry:


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dessye*-who told you?? I was told by Horatio that nothing will be made in the grenadine or jade watersnake..I want to get on the waitlist!!! lol


----------



## ilirida

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Dessye*-who told you?? I was told by Horatio that nothing will be made in the grenadine or jade watersnake..I want to get on the waitlist!!! lol



I spoke to Bessie at Horatio about that and she told me the same thing. I was trying to get on the waitlist for the Jade Jenny, she told me they weren't getting any watersnake that everything in WS was cancelled. I then called the e-commerce customer service and had the rep contact Horatio and clarify. Horatio was under the impression that they were all cancelled but it was mostly things in grenadine. Horatio is still getting the Jade Jenny.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ WOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

singsongjones said:


> Damnit!!! I guess I can delete the grenadine fred from my lust list now...the one flat I love gets cancelled...let's hope my RB ADs come through in March... oh yeah...gotta delete my jade biancas, too:cry:


The jade watersnake Fred is REALLY growing on me! Should I get the AD or Fred in jade watersnake?


----------



## singsongjones

^^^the jade fred is really cute, but I'd get the AD. The color is so vibrant and everyone says the AD is one of the most comfy styles...


----------



## RedBottomLover

singsongjones said:


> ^^^the jade fred is really cute, but I'd get the AD. The color is so vibrant and everyone says the AD is one of the most comfy styles...


I'm sure I'll go with the AD since I'd really like to have it in my small yet growing collection & I'm afraid I won't be able to pull off the Fred flat.


----------



## hazeltt

I guess they just helped me decide which colour I'll be getting my Bianca watersnake in!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! Saks only has the red patent in-store locally, but I'm thinking about the nude! I recently had to sell my nude Biancas so I'm on the hunt for the perfect nude replacement!! :ninja:



They'll definitely be coming back! I asked Robertson and they said probably some time later in the year. I can't wait! The Bianca is one my favourite styles!


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> They'll definitely be coming back! I asked Robertson and they said probably some time later in the year. I can't wait! The Bianca is one my favourite styles!


 
*R*, I would get the ADs too.  Definitely would be extremely striking!

Robertson is getting more nude Biancas??? And the SA told me just today that they weren't getting any more shipments?  I guess it is best to speak to the manager about new shipments since they should be in the know.


----------



## hazeltt

What I meant was maybe later this year, perhaps November or December? The SA wasn't even so positive himself but since it's a classic style and colour, it should be coming back some time in the future. 

This is also a good thing because it'll give me some time to cool off from all the CL purchases!


----------



## imskyhigh

has anybody tried on the chiara yet? if so, thoughts?


----------



## jenayb

Um so a certain local department store just got in the Lucido Python Bianca and I think it may curb my Jade Watersnake woes...


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> They'll definitely be coming back! I asked Robertson and they said probably some time later in the year. I can't wait! The Bianca is one my favourite styles!


 
Ah thanks for the vote of confidence, sweetie! 

Patent Biancas just don't sit right on my feet for some reason. 

.. Or maybe it's just because mine were too big. Idk.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Ah thanks for the vote of confidence, sweetie!
> 
> Patent Biancas just don't sit right on my feet for some reason.
> 
> .. Or maybe it's just because mine were too big. Idk.





I'm sure it's just because it was too big. And no worries because I'm sure you'll find them again in your size.

The patent Biancas are just so beautiful! I've only had the chance to try them on in patent leather but I would love to own some in other leathers and skins in the future. ..watersnake..


----------



## jenayb

^^ I have the patent sling backs which are ok but... My exotic Biancas are lusciously soft and the suede pairs I have are comfy, too. I think it's just the patent.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> I'm sure it's just because it was too big. And no worries because I'm sure you'll find them again in your size.
> 
> The patent Biancas are just so beautiful! I've only had the chance to try them on in patent leather but I would love to own some in other leathers and skins in the future. ..watersnake..


 
Hmmmm, I just had a delicious thought.....Batik python MBBs?


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I have the patent sling backs which are ok but... My exotic Biancas are lusciously soft and the suede pairs I have are comfy, too. I think it's just the patent.



I love my patents but I would give them up for exotics any day!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Hmmmm, I just had a delicious thought.....Batik python MBBs?



MBB in exotics?!?


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Hmmmm, I just had a delicious thought.....Batik python MBBs?




OR.....JADE WATERSNAKE MBB.......GRENADINE WATERSNAKE MBB  OMG I WOULD be bankrupt because i would buy every pair! Batick & watersnake.... good thing they arent available! phiew!


----------



## clothingguru

RedBottomLover said:


> The jade watersnake Fred is REALLY growing on me! Should I get the AD or Fred in jade watersnake?



I ALSO really love the Jade Watersnake Fred!!!!  where are they available? Cause the online boutique was out of stock i think?


----------



## singsongjones

Dessye said:


> Hmmmm, I just had a delicious thought.....Batik python MBBs?


 
OMG...omg....omg...:weird:


----------



## singsongjones

clothingguru said:


> I ALSO really love the Jade Watersnake Fred!!!!  where are they available? Cause the online boutique was out of stock i think?


 
I know they were being waitlisted earlier this week on the CL website...


----------



## jenayb

I received this email from Harvey Nichols this morning:

_Thank you for your e-mail, we will be receiving the Bianca 140 watersnake royal blue before the end of March. We can add you to our waiting list if you wish, you just need to reply with your  name, contact details and shoe size._


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I received this email from Harvey Nichols this morning:
> 
> _Thank you for your e-mail, we will be receiving the Bianca 140 watersnake royal blue before the end of March. We can add you to our waiting list if you wish, you just need to reply with your  name, contact details and shoe size._


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> I ALSO really love the Jade Watersnake Fred!!!!  where are they available? Cause the online boutique was out of stock i think?


 
It's just a waiting list.  It just says 'out of stock'.  You're supposed to click on your size, I think.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> I received this email from Harvey Nichols this morning:
> 
> _Thank you for your e-mail, we will be receiving the Bianca 140 watersnake royal blue before the end of March. We can add you to our waiting list if you wish, you just need to reply with your name, contact details and shoe size._


 
They ship super fast too.  I got my shoes from Harvey Nichols last night and I placed the order on Monday!


----------



## Dessye

Dukeprincess said:


> They ship super fast too. I got my shoes from Harvey Nichols last night and I placed the order on Monday!


 
Let's see! Let's see!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Ladies anyone looking for the royal blue suede Balota Footcandy just posted they received it yesterday


----------



## yazziestarr

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Ladies anyone looking for the royal blue suede Balota Footcandy just posted they received it yesterday


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

yazziestarr said:


>



:lolots:


----------



## RedBottomLover

clothingguru said:


> I ALSO really love the Jade Watersnake Fred!!!!  where are they available? Cause the online boutique was out of stock i think?


Are you going to get them?


----------



## ntntgo

Hi,
Did anyone else get the *Lady Clou in Alba*?  When the picture was sent to me back months ago, it was a taupey gunmetal color.  I just got it and it's a laminato now.  Does anyone else have the original picture of the Taupey/Gunmental color when it was called Alba and was anyone else surprised when they got it and it was now a laminato?


----------



## karwood

I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet, however I absolutely still loved this style. Besides being very edgy, they are unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even the Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.


----------



## heatherB

*kar*, those are stunning!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.





Wow! If anyone can pull those off, it's you. They look absolutely stunning on you and the colour is amazing. I just love them. Congrats!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet, however I absolutely still loved this style. Besides being very edgy, they are unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even the Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.


 Oh My  karwood they are gorgeous!
I just went looking for them last night but the saks by only had the black. They were definitely more stable and comfortable than I could imagine. 

They are amazing! I looooove the shiny-ness of them!


between these and the RB balotas today oh boy


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much ladies!! I'm absolutely on !!

*Jenay,* congrats on marking over  6,000 posts!!


----------



## jenayb

^^  Hey! I didn't even notice! Thanks!!  

Btw, I think you should keep that avi for a while.


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.



I'm mad at you Karwood!  J/K Those shoes look amazing!

I went to SAKs & they had them there. They are even more beautiful IRL if that's possible. They didn't have my size though.



jenaywins said:


> *Btw, I think you should keep that avi for a while.*



 The longer she keeps that avi the less likely I'll be able to continue to resist the snakey Daf. :devil:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh really! Because I thought I just saw you hanging out in the CCLO thread!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Oh really! Because I thought I just saw you hanging out in the CCLO thread!!



Yes I need to go.  ... but that snakey daf...its calling me. 

I AM WEAK :cry:


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Yes I need to go.  ... but that snakey daf...its calling me.
> 
> I AM WEAK :cry:



Girl, please. You know "this is the last pair..." doesn't mean jack!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Girl, please. You know "this is the last pair..." doesn't mean jack!



 I mean well. 

Saks has pre-order of a snakekin Daf. If I did that I'd still be sticking to my ban? 

It's getting harder to resist that shoe. I didn't even like that shoe at first. I thought it was a clown shoe & clowns scare me :shame:

But now I'm becoming obsessed with that Daf.


----------



## jenayb

^ Here is my opinion on the matter. I don't believe in bans - I believe in not impulsively overspending. If you see a shoe that you love and must have, then you must buy it... After you've given it plenty of thought and determined that it isn't just a passing obsession. If you truly love that Daf, you should pre-order it right now. If you do not, you should pass on it.

I've learned my lesson the hard way. I passed on shoes that I should have bought, and vice versa. Nowadays, I only purchase those pairs that truly speak to me. For me, while the Lady Daf was very pretty on, I know that it isn't right for me so I will pass on it. 

Sorry to get all heavy on you there, sister. Lol.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> ^ Here is my opinion on the matter. I don't believe in bans - I believe in not impulsively overspending. If you see a shoe that you love and must have, then you must buy it... After you've given it plenty of thought and determined that it isn't just a passing obsession. If you truly love that Daf, you should pre-order it right now. If you do not, you should pass on it.
> 
> I've learned my lesson the hard way. I passed on shoes that I should have bought, and vice versa. Nowadays, I only purchase those pairs that truly speak to me. For me, while the Lady Daf was very pretty on, I know that it isn't right for me so I will pass on it.
> 
> Sorry to get all heavy on you there, sister. Lol.



No worries. I always appreciate real advice. I do need to determine that for myself.

I really think I'm falling in love with that shoe. 

Apparently I don't believe in bans either :shame:

That being said I need to cut down on my spending but the shoe isn't expected until June so even if it comes in April that isn't so bad.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i just saw the RB suede daffodile at barneys! i still dont love the shoe but the color is TDF!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Karwood those are beautiful on you!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ RB...hmmmm...I need a peek at those...not a huge fan of the style, but a color change may make a difference....


----------



## carlinha

as requested, here are Royal Blue suede photos:

Balota





Daffodile





*karwood*, the ws daffodile's look beautiful on you!  i love the stripey look of them!


----------



## singsongjones

Thanks, *Carlinha*...yummy, rich color...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hey ladies - i know it's been mentioned a few times but where would you suggest getting the Jade Watersnake ADs from? IIR they were in the UK - i've never purchased from a UK boutique before so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Nerdy- *Nordstrom is getting them and the West Hollywood boutique is also getting them.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Nerdy- *Nordstrom is getting them and the West Hollywood boutique is also getting them.



Thank you!!! Now WHY WHY WHY can't there be a Nordies here!! Time for some SA stalking!!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> as requested, here are Royal Blue suede photos:
> 
> Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *karwood*, the ws daffodile's look beautiful on you!  i love the stripey look of them!




I love the Balotas in RB!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.



They ARE truly spectacular! I'm glad you found something to replace the black daffs with something even more gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## yazziestarr

carlinha said:


> as requested, here are Royal Blue suede photos:
> 
> Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *karwood*, the ws daffodile's look beautiful on you!  i love the stripey look of them!








baaalllloooootttttaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks, I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.


 
OMG!  You really pull those off!!!!  Really I'm not brown nosing but I seriously think they look better on you than any of the celebrities I've seen wearing them!  Somehow, they are really well proportioned on you.


----------



## MsCav2

Dezynrbaglaydee were you telling Nerdy that ...Nordstrom is getting Jade watersnake AD's ???


----------



## sophinette007

Karwood, these are totally amazing!!!! Your modelling pictures are wonderful and the shoes look like they were made for you!!!! The watersnake is perfect in this shade and on this style! Perfect! I love them


QUOTE=karwood;18162626]I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks,  I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## pixiesparkle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hey ladies - i know it's been mentioned a few times but where would you suggest getting the Jade Watersnake ADs from? IIR they were in the UK - i've never purchased from a UK boutique before so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!



Harvey Nichols has them and they're cheaper after tax I think..works out to be high 800s


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

pixiesparkle said:


> Harvey Nichols has them and they're cheaper after tax I think..works out to be high 800s



oh thank you so much!!!


----------



## calisurf

Sorry I am so behind!  Did we already discuss Jenny water snake in jade and if and where it will be available???


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

MsCav2 said:


> Dezynrbaglaydee were you telling Nerdy that ...Nordstrom is getting Jade watersnake AD's ???


 
yes they are


----------



## MadameElle

calisurf said:


> Sorry I am so behind!  Did we already discuss Jenny water snake in jade and if and where it will be available???



It was discussed on page 254.  LV, Horatio, and West Hollywood will be getting the *jade WS Jenny*


----------



## calisurf

Thank you!


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> Harvey Nichols has them and they're cheaper after tax I think..works out to be high 800s


can they be shipped to the US (since its HN, not the boutique)?


----------



## Dessye

MsCav2 said:


> Dezynrbaglaydee were you telling Nerdy that ...Nordstrom is getting Jade watersnake AD's ???


 
Loving the avi, *MsCav*!!  Shoe twins!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oh sad  Hollywood sold out in my size and i can't get HN to pick up the phone waaaah!!


----------



## simona7

Does anyone know if Nordstroms is going to carry the Daffodil in black? and if so which Nordstroms? TIA!


----------



## karwood

simona7 said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstroms is going to carry the Daffodil in black? and if so which Nordstroms? TIA!




I might be mistaken, but I recall only seeing the zebra print and beige nappa Daffodile  in the Nordstrom's CL S/S 2011 lookbook.


----------



## simona7

Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

I die!!!! 



Alice1979 said:


> New at Neiman Marcus Houston Galleria
> 
> AltaDama jade watersnake $1095


----------



## elfgirl

jeshika said:


> I die!!!!



Does this mean that Saks might get their watersnake ADs soon...?


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> I die!!!!



Me too  JADE WS AD.  PinkPowder, grenadine, jade ADs...too much?


----------



## jeshika

elfgirl said:


> Does this mean that Saks might get their watersnake ADs soon...?



I hope that means that Nordys will be getting it soon because that's where i'm getting mine!


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> Me too  JADE WS AD.  PinkPowder, grenadine, jade ADs...too much?



NO!  NEVER ENOUGH!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

karwood said:


>



*kar* they look totally amazing on you! I'm glad you opted for these instead.

is it just me or do the jade ADs look more blue than the pic Khloe K tweeted?


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> Harvey Nichols has them and they're cheaper after tax I think..works out to be high 800s


 
Just so you don't get any surprises.  I got them from Harvey Nichols and with VAT even, it does not work out to be anywhere near $800 USD.

It came out to $1029.32 USD plus $27.79 in foreign transaction fee on my Amex.  Not sure where you got the $800 number.  

They were 636.21 BPD and the current currency rate is 1 BPD=.62 USD.

I just don't want you to get any surprises.


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> I know this style is not too popular with majority here. I purchased the black Daff and to be quite honest, I did not like how they looked on me. I think it was the all-black color that made the shoes look heavy, bulky and boxy on my feet. However I absolutely do love this style. Besides the fact that they are very edgy, they are also unbelievably comfortable. I honestly did not believe these shoes could be comfortable until I actually tried them on. Also, they are much easier to walk in comparison to my Maggie 160 or even my Bianca 140 (seriously!). Anyways, when I was returning the black Daff today at my local Saks, I was blown away when I saw Daffodile Watersnake Saba on display. They are metallic silver with some hues of black and bronze streaks. They are truly spectacular IRL!!!!!.
> 
> 
> *Kar*, seriously, you could put on any shoe and they would look spectacular.  You have the best feet and legs for modeling shoes.  Those look awesome on you.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Just so you don't get any surprises.  I got them from Harvey Nichols and with VAT even, it does not work out to be anywhere near $800 USD.
> 
> It came out to $1029.32 USD plus $27.79 in foreign transaction fee on my Amex.  Not sure where you got the $800 number.
> 
> They were 636.21 BPD and the current currency rate is 1 BPD=.62 USD.
> 
> I just don't want you to get any surprises.



exactly!  that's no much less than retail USD of $1095


----------



## ntntgo

*Car* is right. At the time, and these were for a client, there were no Jade ADs being sent here. The only big savings comes in if you live in a state with a boutique and your state has a high sales tax. My client lives in CA and her sales tax she would have paid was like 9.25%. So, it was a savings to her. The other thing is the watersnake shoes coming out of Europe seem to be more saturated in color. So, they are a richer deeper color than we have been seeing here.
I don't know if it has something to do with shipping and sitting on a loading dock or what but everything in watersnake I have had shipped from Europe has come over much more saturated. They look like the colors of the suede.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lol thanks! i dont care i just want them!!! waaaahhhh


----------



## gymangel812

omg those jade watersnake altadamas are tdf! i hope there are still some left in a month...


----------



## mychillywilly

Is royal blue suede available in any 140mm styles? TIA


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

mychillywilly said:


> Is royal blue suede available in any 140mm styles? TIA



i saw it in the Trailer 140 today (think its on the CL site too).


----------



## heatherB

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hey ladies - i know it's been mentioned a few times but where would you suggest getting the Jade Watersnake ADs from? IIR they were in the UK - i've never purchased from a UK boutique before so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


 
NM has them. I tried them on today at the Tyson's Corner store. They are amazing


----------



## mychillywilly

Thanks *Nerdy*, too bad Trailer is a little too wild for my style. I am hoping somewhere in world might have AD in RB suede.. is it available for Lady Peep?


----------



## carlinha

mychillywilly said:


> Is royal blue suede available in any 140mm styles? TIA



not 140, but less than (100mm) is the denis...






it is not available in the lady peep (that is a 150mm by the way)

other styles it is coming in are:
Balota (150)
Madame Butterfly Booty (150)
Change of Guard (150)
Daffodile (160)


----------



## Dessye

ikaesmallz said:


> *kar* they look totally amazing on you! I'm glad you opted for these instead.
> 
> is it just me or do the jade ADs look more blue than the pic Khloe K tweeted?


 
For some unknown (to me) reason, the Jade color cannot be captured accurately by most cameras.   Some shots come closer to the real color than others.  Having seen the patent IRL (not WS) I can say that it looks very different from the stock photos.  It is the most delicious and striking shade of  bright green-blue.  I don't know if this shoe is still there but in the Sneak Peek section of the CL online boutique, they had the Jade Patent Pigalle.  This is slightly truer to the real color than some of their other stock photos of Jade --- I think they had to doctor the color.  Most other photos of jade look more blue.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> exactly!  that's no much less than retail USD of $1095



I was nearly the first client purchased them from Mount st. Boutique and the Jade AD in WS actually was 1094 $ incl. TAX. 

What about the* WS Jenny 150* ladies? I think it will be around 1900 $ ..
Am i right?


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I was nearly the first client purchased them from Mount st. Boutique and the Jade AD in WS actually was 1094 $ incl. TAX.
> 
> What about the* WS Jenny 150* ladies? I think it will be around 1900 $ ..
> Am i right?



the WS Jenny will also be $1095 US dollars


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I was nearly the first client purchased them from Mount st. Boutique and the Jade AD in WS actually was 1094 $ incl. TAX.
> 
> What about the* WS Jenny 150* ladies? I think it will be around 1900 $ ..
> Am i right?


 
No, much less than that. I forgot exactly but I think maybe $1195? I forget. I didn't even ask initially, I just said 'put me on that wait list'!  The LIZARD Jenny (if this existed ) would be around that ballpark.

ETA: Carlinha beat me to it!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you for clarification ladies, maybe i heard the lady by mistake coz i was a bit shocked when i heard her saying 19 ...
Phew, i am safe now


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

For those interested to see the color of the Jade WS AD..
Here you go ..

With Zoom Flash : 






Without Flash (Natural Day Light ) :






In room light ( a bit poor light away from the window  ) : 






Since the color is so versatile, i thought i should capture it in multiple locations 

HTH ladies.


----------



## MadameElle

Thank you seductive...the color is versatile and stunning.  I can't wait to see a pair IRL.  Congrats again on your new shoes.  BTW, how did you size on the ADs?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*MadameElle*: No problem Elle, i was dying for the Jenny but i think i made the right decision with altadama as they are so chic and comfy at the same time and never dated.


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> For those interested to see the color of the Jade WS AD..
> Here you go ..
> 
> With Zoom Flash :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash (Natural Day Light ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In room light ( a bit poor light away from the window  ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the color is so versatile, i thought i should capture it in multiple locations
> 
> HTH ladies.





Gorgeous hun!!!!... !


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks seductive!!! they look incredible on you!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

So i went to Bergdorfs after work Friday and saw the Deroba in the new canvas/cork combo and fell in love! 

I tried on 2 colors and had i bought the denim ones i would have gone with the 38.5.

However - i got the canvas and walked away with a 39.5 (!)  Not to enable anyone or anything, but if you are ever buying in store, make sure you ask to try a few different sizes!  if i had just tried on the denim ones to get a sense of my true size i would have left without the pair i wanted. 

Yesterday at the boutique i tried on a different pair of wedges in a 39 and i literally had over an inch of extra space.  It's not news that CL sizing is all over the place but i was shocked to see such a disparity between the same style in different colors!

i'm uploading pics now


----------



## crystalhowlett

So whos got the SA for the NM in Houston. JADE WS ALT!!!


----------



## mychillywilly

carlinha said:


> not 140, but less than (100mm) is the denis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not available in the lady peep (that is a 150mm by the way)
> 
> other styles it is coming in are:
> Balota (150)
> Madame Butterfly Booty (150)
> Change of Guard (150)
> Daffodile (160)



Thank you *Carlinha*.. I like Balota, need to try them on to see if I can walk in them though...


----------



## BattyBugs

Very gorgeous color, Seductive!


----------



## clothingguru

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Ladies anyone looking for the royal blue suede Balota Footcandy just posted they received it yesterday



on the ONLINE site? i dont see them?


----------



## clothingguru

singsongjones said:


> I know they were being waitlisted earlier this week on the CL website...






			
				Dessye said:
			
		

> It's just a waiting list.  It just says 'out of stock'.  You're supposed to click on your size, I think.



Thanks girls!


----------



## clothingguru

RedBottomLover said:


> Are you going to get them?



I dont know yet. Im trying to think if i will get good enough wear out of them. Cause i am already going to be getting the Jade WS Jenny 150 when they come in so im not sure yet. You? 

*Kar:* The Lady Daf in that skin is AMAZING on you! Congrats! You wear them so well !


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> Just so you don't get any surprises.  I got them from Harvey Nichols and with VAT even, it does not work out to be anywhere near $800 USD.
> 
> It came out to $1029.32 USD plus $27.79 in foreign transaction fee on my Amex.  Not sure where you got the $800 number.
> 
> They were 636.21 BPD and the current currency rate is 1 BPD=.62 USD.
> 
> I just don't want you to get any surprises.



I did mention that the price works out to be *HIGH* 800s which means that it could be near $900, not $800 exactly. Also I was only referring to the price of the shoes *alone*, not with extra costs.

A kind tpfer who lives in London helped me phone HN and the SA told her the Jade watersnake ADs cost 685BPD. I Pmed her to confirm if the price is *tax inclusive* and she said yes. I just did the conversion with the current rate charged by my bank (which is pretty much the same as the conversion rate you gave above) and it works out to be roughly 881USD without tax since the tax rate is 20% (the SA from HN said this). I'm not sure why the price you had to pay with VAT was still so high, almost asif the tax wasn't deducted)

That's the information I got so please disregard if it is not accurate 
I will call HN again to double check just in case they gave me the wrong price for watersnake Bianca as well


----------



## carlinha

^*pixie* i see you are in australia, could it be the conversion is working more towards your favor because of the AUD exchange rate?  or are you really converting it to USD?


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> ^*pixie* i see you are in australia, could it be the conversion is working more towards your favor because of the AUD exchange rate?  or are you really converting it to USD?



no *carlinha*, I did convert it to USD..and even if I convert it to AUD, it is only a tiny tiny bit cheaper (1BPD = 0.636AUD), not at all a significant amount. 
I am very confused myself now as well..perhaps there was a price miscommunication somewhere or maybe the SA gave me the wrong tax rate? I can't imagine how she could possible have gotten that wrong though..
The store will be opening in about 7hours so I will give them a call then to clarify


----------



## carlinha

*pixie* what website are you using to convert the amount?

i usually use www.xe.com, and i've done many international transactions, i've found them to be pretty accurate.

i just typed in 685 GBP and the conversion to USD is 1102.14

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=685&From=GBP&To=USD&image.x=39&image.y=10&image=Submit

by the way the VAT they deduct is only 14%, not 20%.  i think HN keeps some of it for some reason as a "company fee".


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> *pixie* what website are you using to convert the amount?
> 
> i usually use www.xe.com, and i've done many international transactions, i've found them to be pretty accurate.
> 
> i just typed in 685 GBP and the conversion to USD is 1102.14
> 
> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=685&From=GBP&To=USD&image.x=39&image.y=10&image=Submit
> 
> by the way the VAT they deduct is only 14%, not 20%.  i think HN keeps some of it for some reason as a "company fee".



ohh that totally makes sense now. I used both www.xe.com and the current rate given by my bank. They're both very close.

 I actually thought HN deduct the full 20% so I deducted 20% off 685GPD (which gives 548BPD) and used that amount for the conversion. That must be why we got different figures..


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh that totally makes sense now. I used both www.xe.com and the current rate given by my bank. They're both very close.
> 
> I actually thought HN deduct the full 20% so I deducted 20% off 685GPD (which gives 548BPD) and used that amount for the conversion. That must be why we got different figures..



that must be it then!  also, take into account HN shipping is quite steep: 55 GBP to the US!  that's almost an added $90 USD there!


----------



## SophieLov

Hi all   I received my nude patent banas today I looove them so much!  I got them in my TTS - 38 but they are too small  the strap does not fit my foot i need help deciding if I should get a refund and order the nude Bianca or nude banana instead or exchange and try the 38.5? All opinions would be very appreciated TYIA xo


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

SophieLov said:


> Hi all   I received my nude patent banas today I looove them so much!  I got them in my TTS - 38 but they are too small  the strap does not fit my foot i need help deciding if I should get a refund and order the nude Bianca or nude banana instead or exchange and try the 38.5? All opinions would be very appreciated TYIA xo



I love the BANA. Its more stable than the Bianca. I would strongly recommend you to exchange them for half size bigger as its cut is really narrow.


----------



## SophieLov

Thanks so much seductive


----------



## gymangel812

omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??


----------



## sakura

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??



Not sure about the volcano but the fire opal version will be available next season.


----------



## gymangel812

sakura said:


> Not sure about the volcano but the fire opal version will be available next season.


omg aweessoommme. do you know where they will be available to purchase? boutiques i assume? any other colors??


----------



## missgiannina

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??


----------



## sakura

gymangel812 said:


> omg aweessoommme. do you know where they will be available to purchase? boutiques i assume? any other colors??



I know SCP and Vegas are getting them.  Haven't heard of any other colors yet.


----------



## gymangel812

sakura said:


> I know SCP and Vegas are getting them.  Haven't heard of any other colors yet.


thanks so much, will contact them


----------



## imskyhigh

Hi guys! Do any of you know if any of the department stores carry the *CHIARA*? I thought I read that Saks was, but the NYC store is completely inept when it comes to calling back with stock inquries... Thanks for the info!


----------



## LavenderIce

gymangel812 said:


> thanks so much, will contact them



SCP, Vegas, the online boutique, and I think Horatio will get the Fire Opal.  They already have waiting lists.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LavenderIce said:


> SCP, Vegas, the online boutique, and I think Horatio will get the Fire Opal.  They already have waiting lists.



Thanx for the intel Lav..
Do have any idea about any other color of the V.mix?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??



omg.... what is that GORGEOUS THING I SEE?!?!??!? Any info? This is the fire opal very mix I'm guessing?


----------



## ntntgo

I don't know if, in the meanwhile, someone has finally posted what the Lady Clou Alba looks like but here it is.
I know I said I wasn't posting my shoes anymore but I wanted you to see what the color is because it's not at all what I had expected (even knowing what Alba is).  I did finally find the true Taupe Lady Clou that was shown in the pictures early in the season. 
I would like to know what you ladies think of this.


----------



## jeshika

*nat*, those are SO HOT on you!!!!! the color is gorgy!!!!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> that must be it then!  also, take into account HN shipping is quite steep: 55 GBP to the US!  that's almost an added $90 USD there!



in case any one is interested in the jade watersnake altadamas... Mount Street is expected to receive them as well. Their shipping is cheaper than HN - 30 pounds... But the smallest size is a 36.  Mount Street is also getting them in grenadine.


----------



## roussel

Nat is Taupe different from the Alba?  What color is this one?
Is this the Taupe?  I like this one better since it is not as metallic


----------



## roussel

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??


 
WOW!!!


----------



## ntntgo

*Roussel* That is the Alba without the flash. See why I thought I was getting a matte shoe?


----------



## roussel

Oh wow that was really confusing.  I would think that shoe is not metallic.  Pls post a pic of the Taupe when you get them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nat, I love the Alba! They look really great on you. The color is going to be very versatile, I suspect, since it looks two slightly different colors, depending on the lighting.


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> I don't know if, in the meanwhile, someone has finally posted what the Lady Clou Alba looks like but here it is.
> I know I said I wasn't posting my shoes anymore but I wanted you to see what the color is because it's not at all what I had expected (even knowing what Alba is).  I did finally find the true Taupe Lady Clou that was shown in the pictures early in the season.
> I would like to know what you ladies think of this.




these look so HOT!


----------



## ntntgo

*Thanks Batty, Miss G & Jess*-I hate it. It looks like a hooker IRL. I opened the box and almost fell over. This is what I get for being so lazy and not getting in the car and driving the 20 miles to the boutique. But, I assure you, it looks nothing like the picture. (See Roussel's pic above) I thought I was getting the Taupey color that I now am getting from overseas. It's just hideous, IMO.


----------



## Cityfashionista

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??



These are gorgeous! Does anyone know the price point?


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> *Thanks Batty, Miss G & Jess*-I hate it. *It looks like a hooker IRL. I opened the box and almost fell over.* This is what I get for being so lazy and not getting in the car and driving the 20 miles to the boutique. But, I assure you, it looks nothing like the picture. (See Roussel's pic above) I thought I was getting the Taupey color that I now am getting from overseas. It's just hideous, IMO.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:

oh *nat* you hooker you!!!


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> These are gorgeous! Does anyone know the price point?



about 4K (very mix)


----------



## Cityfashionista

ntntgo said:


> I don't know if, in the meanwhile, someone has finally posted what the Lady Clou Alba looks like but here it is.
> I know I said I wasn't posting my shoes anymore but I wanted you to see what the color is because it's not at all what I had expected (even knowing what Alba is).  I did finally find the true Taupe Lady Clou that was shown in the pictures early in the season.
> I would like to know what you ladies think of this.



I love these!  I think they look gorgeous! I'm sorry that you think they look like hooker.

Me likey.


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> oh *nat* you hooker you!!!


 
Takes one to know one.


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> about 4K (very mix)



Is this a very mix too?


----------



## clothingguru

gymangel812 said:


> omg i think i solved my problem of not getting very mix... does anyone have any info on these?!?! i hope they aren't runway only... i fear they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> if no one knows anything about them, who could i contact to find out if they are runway only??



OMG THAT IS THE *MOST GORGEOUS AMAZING UNBELIEVABLE SHOE *EVER I NEEEEEEED IT!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> I don't know if, in the meanwhile, someone has finally posted what the Lady Clou Alba looks like but here it is.
> I know I said I wasn't posting my shoes anymore but I wanted you to see what the color is because it's not at all what I had expected (even knowing what Alba is).  I did finally find the true Taupe Lady Clou that was shown in the pictures early in the season.
> I would like to know what you ladies think of this.



very pretty nat!


----------



## LavenderIce

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the intel Lav..
> Do have any idea about any other color of the V.mix?



The boutiques are still placing their fall orders, so the other colors available aren't showing up in the system yet.


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> Is this a very mix too?



yup!   (the fire opal with gold studs)

the volcano with gold is like a pigalili plato... the pigalili were about the same price point as the very mix also, maybe a little bit cheaper.  not sure yet if this will be available to the public....


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know when the Jade Watersnake Jennys are expected to arrive?


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> yup!   (the fire opal with gold studs)
> 
> the volcano with gold is like a pigalili plato... the pigalili were about the same price point as the very mix also, maybe a little bit cheaper.  not sure yet if this will be available to the public....


Wow  They're awesome! Thanks.


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know when the Jade Watersnake Jennys are expected to arrive?



between now and end of march


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow  They're awesome! Thanks.



you're welcome


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Takes one to know one.



hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Thank you I wish they had more pics of them such as different views!


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> about 4K (very mix)


now i will have plenty of time to save up LOL. i am NOT missing these but am glad I missed the VM/Pigalli now. I like these better. I asked both the online boutique and Vegas and here's some info about the volcano pigalli/fire opal VM:
- the boutiques are in the process of placing their orders so check back about them in a month or so for price and info as to where they will be carried
- both should be released for the fall and come out in the late summer

i assume they will be the same price as very mix and pigalli. i hope the volcano comes in very mix


----------



## SophieLov

^^^ me too I already have fire opal strass LC's I don't think I could justify spending 4K on another fire opal strass pair, so I really do hope they have the peeptoe in volcano


----------



## heatherB

I saw this morning that Saks has the Mago up for preorder. I haven't seen anyone  post it in the forum. If I missed it, I apologize.


----------



## hazeltt

I'm so tempted to call and place an order for this:


----------



## carlinha

do it *hazeltt*!!!!

they are SIMPLY STUNNING!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^Beautiful!


----------



## heatherB

^^^OMG, do it! They are gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

I know! It is beautiful but I'm still waiting the for RB watersnake Bianca! Too many beautiful pairs this season!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ ITA  Get what you can't live without lol


----------



## SophieLov

Does anyone know If the Balota suede royal blue is an exclusive to certain boutiques I just emailed the Australian boutique but I think I'll need instant back up if they aren't getting them :omg:


----------



## Dessye

SophieLov said:


> Does anyone know If the Balota suede royal blue is an exclusive to certain boutiques I just emailed the Australian boutique but I think I'll need instant back up if they aren't getting them :omg:


 
I think that Robertson boutique (North Hollywood, USA) just got them in?  Call to make sure.


----------



## SophieLov

Thanks so much *Dess*  I have mega issues trying to get stuff from over seas :cry: I've been trying to contact cricket Liverpool for a week with no luck.


----------



## SophieLov

Update I secured a pair of the royal blue balota through Sophie (yes me and my SA have the same name I knew it was fate haha) at the sydney boutique she is getting them soon my new 38.5 banas should be here in two days, now just to get on to cricket Liverpool some how to get those pink sattin griessimos :thinking


----------



## yazziestarr

*Sophie *- you got the RB balotas! here's wishing you quick shipping so you can share pics!!


----------



## SophieLov

^^ thanks yazzie the boutique does not have them just yet she should have them in soon but she promised me they are mine if I want them and really I don't think I should think twice about it  especially since I can't get the greissimos from cricket  I'll definately post pics as soon as I get them


----------



## Stephanie***

What do you ladies think of this little clutch?
I realizied it pops up on #bay often lately
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=140517745596


----------



## Dessye

Stephanie*** said:


> What do you ladies think of this little clutch?
> I realizied it pops up on #bay often lately
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=140517745596



Link doesn't work.


----------



## clothingguru

GAW! Robertson already sold my SHOE SIZE in the Balota's!!!!  I wonder if i could size down?


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> GAW! Robertson already sold my SHOE SIZE in the Balota's!!!!  I wonder if i could size down?



Oh no - that stinks!!  If it's suede and open toe then you might be able to stretch them? But then you might have an issue with toe overhang. Could you size up a half size?


----------



## Stephanie***

Sorry.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...664260868?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4aa9145104


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Oh no - that stinks!!  If it's suede and open toe then you might be able to stretch them? But then you might have an issue with toe overhang. Could you size up a half size?



Footcandy might have my size available at one of their stores


----------



## clothingguru

Stephanie*** said:


> Sorry.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...664260868?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4aa9145104



Super cute steph!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG Madison and Robertson both sold out of my size! Sheesh this shoe is going fast! They just got them in today!


----------



## karwood

*New arrivals at Madison:*


*Decollete 868 100 Patent blk $595
Pigalle 120 blk patent $595
Maotic 100 Taupe Suede $895
Fifi 100 Aurora Boreale Strass $3095
Sonietta Flat Nude Miniglitter $495
Balota 150 Blue Suede $1195*

Fifi Aurora Boreale:







Maotic taupe suede






*Balota*


----------



## Amaryllix

I can't stop thinking about the Jade watersnake ADs. Eeek! I might actually have to get them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Amaryllix said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Jade watersnake ADs. Eeek! I might actually have to get them!


 
I asure you, you do need them


----------



## heatherB

^me either!


----------



## Amaryllix

Oh, *A!* You're not helping!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Amaryllix said:


> Oh, *A!* You're not helping!


 
lol sorry I'm in love and I need them and I want them and I'm going to be in sooooo much trouble! So I need to take as many down with me as possible


----------



## Amaryllix

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lol sorry I'm in love and I need them and I want them and I'm going to be in sooooo much trouble! So I need to take as many down with me as possible



I think we'll be in trouble together! I have 39 and 39.5 on hold and will make a final decision either tonight or tomorrow morning. 

I'm so in love, too. *swoons* Every time I see the color... Jade patent simples isn't enoughhhhh!!!


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ ITA  Get what you can't live without lol



I can't live without both! 

But no, I must be good! I really need some self control!


----------



## hazeltt

SophieLov said:


> ^^ thanks yazzie the boutique does not have them just yet she should have them in soon but she promised me they are mine if I want them and really I don't think I should think twice about it  especially since I can't get the greissimos from cricket  I'll definately post pics as soon as I get them



Congrats Sophie! They're really beautiful and I can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> OMG Madison and Robertson both sold out of my size! Sheesh this shoe is going fast! They just got them in today!



That really sucks! And they are selling out really quickly. Have you tried boutiques outside of the US?


----------



## carlinha

hazeltt said:


> I know! It is beautiful but I'm still waiting the for RB watersnake Bianca! Too many beautiful pairs this season!



well suede and watersnake are two totally different materials 

what about getting one style in a different color, like framboise or jade?


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> well suede and watersnake are two totally different materials
> 
> what about getting one style in a different color, like framboise or jade?



I'm stuck with EB in the Bianca watersnake so maybe I can get the Balotas in fram suede instead 

But I'm also worried that the Balotas will make me look short and frumpy since they have a higher cut around the ankle. I really wish I have a boutique around me so I can try them on first.


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> That really sucks! And they are selling out really quickly. Have you tried boutiques outside of the US?



Im waiting to hear back from footcandy tomorrow :fingerscrossed:!!!! And Madison said that they might have one left for me in my size but its on hold for a customer till tomorrow so they will call me. EEK! I NEED THESE! Ill update tomorrow!  Thanks hun!


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> I'm stuck with EB in the Bianca watersnake so maybe I can get the *Balotas in fram suede instead*
> 
> But I'm also worried that the Balotas will make me look short and frumpy since they have a higher cut around the ankle. I really wish I have a boutique around me so I can try them on first.


----------



## clothingguru

SophieLov said:


> Update I secured a pair of the royal blue balota through Sophie (yes me and my SA have the same name I knew it was fate haha) at the sydney boutique she is getting them soon my new 38.5 banas should be here in two days, now just to get on to cricket Liverpool some how to get those pink sattin griessimos :thinking



Cant wait!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SophieLov

^^^ CG Australia boutique have not got them in stock yet the 39 is gone and so I the 38 but the 38.5 has yet to be reserved not sure if that's your size but perhaps you could try them?


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *sophie*!!! Glad you were able to find them.


----------



## SophieLov

Thanks guys  I'm so happy  i am however thinking about the 150 heel :omg: I only just ventured into 140.


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> Im waiting to hear back from footcandy tomorrow :fingerscrossed:!!!! And Madison said that they might have one left for me in my size but its on hold for a customer till tomorrow so they will call me. EEK! I NEED THESE! Ill update tomorrow!  Thanks hun!





clothingguru said:


>



I really hope you get them! They'll look beautiful on you especially with your mile long legs!

I thought the boutiques would be getting both the RB and the fram at the same time but I guess not! It'll give me more time to decide now =)


----------



## hazeltt

SophieLov said:


> Thanks guys  I'm so happy  i am however thinking about the 150 heel :omg: I only just ventured into 140.



And soon you'll be looking at 160s!


----------



## heatherB

Does anyone know where to find Balota 150 in black suede? Do/will any of the department stores stock them?


----------



## SophieLov

hazeltt said:


> And soon you'll be looking at 160s!



OMG hahaha I don't know about that LOL xo


----------



## MadameElle

Amaryllix said:


> I can't stop thinking about the *Jade* watersnake ADs. Eeek! I might actually have to get them!



I could NOT stop thinking about *them* too after Seductive and Alice1979 posted pics.  The color is really gorgeous IRL.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lol sorry I'm in love and I need them  and I want them and I'm going to be in sooooo much trouble! So I need to  take as many down with me as possible


*
Dezy* you NEED to get the *WS ADs* or you will not stop thinking about *them*.  Trust me.



Amaryllix said:


> I think we'll be in trouble together! I have 39 and 39.5 on hold and will make a final decision either tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> *I'm so in love*, too. *swoons* Every time I see the color...* Jade* patent simples isn't enoughhhhh!!!



I fell in *love* too.


----------



## jenayb

Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!


----------



## MadameElle

You're in Vegas again  Beautiful Jade ADs.  You captured the true color of the JADE IMO. I fall in love everytime I see this pair.  Waiting for modeling pics.


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> You're in Vegas again  Beautiful Jade ADs.  You captured the true color of the JADE IMO. I fall in love everytime I see this pair.  Wating for modeling pics.



Hehe. I love this city!


----------



## clothingguru

SophieLov said:


> ^^^ CG Australia boutique have not got them in stock yet the 39 is gone and so I the 38 but the 38.5 has yet to be reserved not sure if that's your size but perhaps you could try them?




Thank you so much Sophie!!! Ill shoot them an email! Do you have their email by chance?


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> I really hope you get them! They'll look beautiful on you especially with your mile long legs!
> 
> I thought the boutiques would be getting both the RB and the fram at the same time but I guess not! It'll give me more time to decide now =)



I hope i can get my hands on my size too!!! And thank you sweets!!! 
Ya i thought that they would have gotten them at the same time too! But its nice to have more time for you to decide! But HONESTLY....the framboise is STUNNING IRL!!!! I just posted pics in the "help me decide" thread of my fram MBB's if you need more enabling on the color :grauchi:


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!



!!! GORGEOUS! MOD PICS PAAALLLEEEAAASSSEEE! 

*I Cant wait for the JADE JENNY's to come! Im waiting for these babies! *


----------



## crystalhowlett

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I need them. Jade ws is so hot! 
jenay what size did you go with?


----------



## MadameElle

*CGuru*-looks like were both waiting for the *Grenadine WS AD*.:tumbleweed:


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I need them. Jade ws is so hot!
> jenay what size did you go with?



38. They didn't have a 38.5.


----------



## clothingguru

MadameElle said:


> *CGuru*-looks like were both waiting for the *Grenadine WS AD*.:tumbleweed:


 CANT WAIT any longer... want now! haha


----------



## SophieLov

clothingguru said:


> Thank you so much Sophie!!! Ill shoot them an email! Do you have their email by chance?


 sydney.auboutique@christianlouboutin.com ask for sophie  she has been so great to me. the only thing is they will be around the $1300 aud mark not 1195usd  its about 100 dollars dearer. 

question girls i ordered my nude patent bana's would it be too much to get cranberry patent banana's?  i couldnt get the pink satin greissimo so i need something pink to fill the void  but bana's and banana's ?


----------



## crystalhowlett

So upset I called Houston NM monday and wanted to purchase a pair they had a 37 and I thought hey i'll take'em. giving payment and shipping info, oh sorry we only take american express, in-store cash/check, or NM card. Oh uhhhh well I cant do any of those, just my visa/debit. wow!! I hate living in Louisville Ky(no dept store carry CL's). I guess not having credit cards isnt an advantage in certain circumstances. Whaaaa!!!! SO I thought maybe a e card which takes 24hrs to post to email and i can use that. So if thursday I can Find a pair i will try again. I have some buisness to get in order before a CL purchase but they sure will make me feel a bit better after that and i still have the bretelle'S in my SAKs bag along with another pair.

Love them cant wait to see them on you!!!




jenaywins said:


> 38. They didn't have a 38.5.


----------



## clothingguru

SophieLov said:


> sydney.auboutique@christianlouboutin.com ask for sophie  she has been so great to me. the only thing is they will be around the $1300 aud mark not 1195usd  its about 100 dollars dearer.
> 
> question girls i ordered my nude patent bana's would it be too much to get cranberry patent banana's?  i couldnt get the pink satin greissimo so i need something pink to fill the void  but bana's and banana's ?



Thank you for the email hun! Well if i dont find them elsewhere i will get them even with the price difference! I need these!  

And i think...(is there even such thing as cranberry patent banana's? Is it frambose patent? I have yet to see them!) that you should get them if you love the banana style! Its not too much if you LOVE the style! And...i have the cranberry nappa LP's and LOVE them! So i totally think you should get something in cranberry!


----------



## SophieLov

Yeah she said the color on the box is definately cranberry  and I totally stalked you LP's to try and push me in a direction haha they are gorgeous!!! Let me know if I can help at all CG with the search for the blue suede  x


----------



## clothingguru

crystalhowlett said:


> So upset I called Houston NM monday and wanted to purchase a pair they had a 37 and I thought hey i'll take'em. giving payment and shipping info, oh sorry we only take american express, in-store cash/check, or NM card. Oh uhhhh well I cant do any of those, just my visa/debit. wow!! I hate living in Louisville Ky(no dept store carry CL's). I guess not having credit cards isnt an advantage in certain circumstances. Whaaaa!!!! SO I thought maybe a e card which takes 24hrs to post to email and i can use that. So if thursday I can Find a pair i will try again. I have some buisness to get in order before a CL purchase but they sure will make me feel a bit better after that and i still have the bretelle'S in my SAKs bag along with another pair.
> 
> Love them cant wait to see them on you!!!



Sorry to hear. I hope you end up finding a way to get your hands on a pair!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks R!I just beat the drum to your utube slide(woke Dh up:lolots, love them all!!!" I like that" was my ringtone for a bit, he freaked. I'm married to a 26 yr old foggie!


----------



## clothingguru

^ hahaha omg i should have on there "warning loud sexual music" haha! He freaked really? Sounds like my DH...23 year old fart! They would most definitely get along  And thank you!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous Jenay, I'm in love with Jade WS. Look forward to mod pics when you get home. Have fun in Vegas hun!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congrats jenay they are gorgeous!!! (cough...shoe twin...)


----------



## chloe speaks

clothingguru said:


> !!! GORGEOUS! MOD PICS PAAALLLEEEAAASSSEEE!
> 
> *I Cant wait for the JADE JENNY's to come! Im waiting for these babies! *


 
I cannot wait to see modeling pics of the Jade Jenny's. Did you see that the RB Balotas are at Madison?


----------



## Amaryllix

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> congrats jenay they are gorgeous!!! (cough...shoe twin...)



Nerdy, you got them? 

Jenay, they are SO pretty! I MUST GET THEM. *impatiently waiting for Houston NM to open* I wonder if the SA'd let me wait for the gift card event that starts tomorrow...

*MadameElle, Dezy,* we're in troubbbllllleeeeee!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!



AHHH gorgeous, *jenay*! I can't wait for your mod pixx! How did you size in them in relation to your CL TTS? Did you go a 1/2 size down?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> AHHH gorgeous, *jenay*! I can't wait for your mod pixx! How did you size in them in relation to your CL TTS? Did you go a 1/2 size down?



I am usually a 38.5 in ADs but neimans only had a 38. So this is a half size down for me. The toe box is a tad tight but the length is perfect.


----------



## jenayb

Oops double post.


----------



## Amaryllix

Jenay, are you a true size 8? My feet a little on the wide side (US 9), so I can't decide whether I should get a 39 or a 39.5.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I am usually a 38.5 in ADs but neimans only had a 38. So this is a half size down for me. The toe box is a tad tight but the length is perfect.



Thanks *jenay*! I have a size 36 on hold... I would prefer a size 35.5 (my TTS on everything else) so I'm trying to decide I can make the 36 work or if I should continue searching for the 35.5... Hmmm... decisions, decisions...


----------



## jenayb

Amaryllix said:


> Jenay, are you a true size 8? My feet a little on the wide side (US 9), so I can't decide whether I should get a 39 or a 39.5.



I'm typically a true US 8 - sometimes 8.5. If your feet are wide, you may have an issue with the toe box if you size down. I have narrow feet. 



jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I have a size 36 on hold... I would prefer a size 35.5 (my TTS on everything else) so I'm trying to decide I can make the 36 work or if I should continue searching for the 35.5... Hmmm... decisions, decisions...



You could pad the 36, but I wouldn't. They won't fit correctly. Go with your TTS.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!


 
*jenay- *OMG I seriously am going to faint . they are gorgeous congrats hun! 



MadameElle said:


> *Dezy* you NEED to get the *WS ADs* or you will not stop thinking about *them*. Trust me.


 
*madameelle- *I knooowwww I am sooooo :censor:. I need to have them. 



Amaryllix said:


> *MadameElle, Dezy,* we're in troubbbllllleeeeee!


 
yes we sure are my dear. I'm waiting for Nordstrom to get them, so at least it looks like I have a few weeks to recoop from my recent purchases.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> congrats jenay they are gorgeous!!! (cough...shoe twin...)


 
*nerdy! *did you get them?! from where?


----------



## Amaryllix

jenaywins said:


> I'm typically a true US 8 - sometimes 8.5. If your feet are wide, you may have an issue with the toe box if you size down. I have narrow feet.



Thank you muchly, Jenay. I'll go with 39.5.  Squee!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> You could pad the 36, but I wouldn't. They won't fit correctly. Go with your TTS.



Yeah... you are right *jenay*. I needed you to knock some sense into me. What would I do without you.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Yeah... you are right *jenay*. I needed you to knock some sense into me. What would I do without you.


----------



## clothingguru

chloe speaks said:


> I cannot wait to see modeling pics of the Jade Jenny's. Did you see that the RB Balotas are at Madison?



ME TOO! Yes i saw them! But they sold out of my size already at Madison and Robertson!  But im still on the wait list for miami ....hopefuly i can get those ones...otherwise i will....


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-OMG Jade..so beautiful. Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> ME TOO! Yes i saw them! But they sold out of my size already at Madison and Robertson!  But im still on the wait list for miami ....hopefuly i can get those ones...otherwise i will....


 
Wait so does that mean that even if someone is on the waitlist that they might not get them?


----------



## Dessye

For those interested in RB suede Balota, Miami boutique has a couple sizes left. I think one is a 37.5. I also saw ?Alba Jenny 150, nude patent Bianca size 34.5, B/W striped watersnake Lady Daf, jade suede Change of the Guard, Alba Lady Clou, Lady Peep python Indio and VP.  I ended getting the 36.5 LP Batiks so the 37 is now available. Oh, one pumice Maggie 160 left in ?35. They also have one pair of nude/pink leather Miss Clichy in a small size.

For those looking for the jade and fram patent Une Plume without sling, I saw those there too.  Finally, I saw a Peace of Shoe with green bow in a size 35 I think.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladies, excuse me if this has been asked already but does anyone know which stores (if any) are gonig to recieve the Pampas in white?

Jenay- Those jade ADs are TDF! Such a stunning color, congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ladies, excuse me if this has been asked already but does anyone know which stores (if any) are gonig to recieve the Pampas in white?


 
Nordstrom is receiving the Pampas 120 in white.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thank you. Aren't the brown pampas 150? I was hoping the white would be 150 as well.


----------



## Alice1979

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Thank you. Aren't the brown pampas 150? I was hoping the white would be 150 as well.


 
Yes there is a pampas 150 in cognac and beige, there is also a pampas booty 150 comes in cognac and khakis I believe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thank you! Saks has the cognac Pampas bootie for preorder, it's yummy!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!


----------



## MadameElle

Amaryllix said:


> Nerdy, you got them?
> 
> Jenay, they are SO pretty! I MUST GET THEM. *impatiently waiting for Houston NM to open* I wonder if the SA'd let me wait for the gift card event that starts tomorrow...
> 
> *MadameElle, Dezy,* *we're in troubbbllllleeeeee!*



I already got in trouble last weekend at Robertson.


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I have a size 36 on hold... I would prefer a size 35.5 (my TTS on everything else) so I'm trying to decide I can make the 36 work or if I should continue searching for the 35.5... Hmmm... decisions, decisions...



*Jeshika*-I took TTS (36) for my *jade* WS ADs.  They fit perfect on the toe box.  Length is okay right now (but I may have a little heel slippage once they break in)  I also tried the 35.5 and it was very tight on the toe box for me.


----------



## MadameElle

Amaryllix said:


> Jenay, are you a true size 8? My feet a little on the wide side (US 9), so I can't decide whether I should get a 39 or a 39.5.



I agree with jenay..I have average width feet and the 35.5 was very tight on the toe box, 36 fit better on the toe box.


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> *Jeshika*-I took TTS (36) for my *jade* WS ADs.  They fit perfect on the toe box.  Length is okay right now (but I may have a little heel slippage once they break in)  I also tried the 35.5 and it was very tight on the toe box for me.



OMG *MadameElle*, I am DYING right now looking at your avatar!!!! Remind me again what size you wear in other shoes? I know you have a pair of Multi Gressimos and Spiked VP... Are those both 35.5 or 36?


----------



## Cityfashionista

MadameElle your avi!


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> OMG *MadameElle*, I am DYING right now looking at your avatar!!!! Remind me again what size you wear in other shoes? I know you have a pair of Multi Gressimos and Spiked VP... Are those both 35.5 or 36?



I know how you feel.  I wear a 35.5 in multi greissimo and VP spikes.  36 in black MBB, HP batik, and PP, jade WS ADs.


----------



## MadameElle

Cityfashionista said:


> MadameElle your avi!



 I felt this way too when seductive posted her pair.   Then alice1979 posted in the reference thread and I couldn't stop thinking about them. .


----------



## Cityfashionista

MadameElle said:


> I felt this way too when seductive posted her pair.   Then alice1979 posted in the reference thread and I couldn't stop thinking about them. .



 I've been trying to resist these or the royal blue WS ADs. It's getting harder to resist.


----------



## hazeltt

*jenay*, I love the jade!! The colour is just divine! Congrats and have fun in Vegas! We need mod pics once you get home!


----------



## hazeltt

*MadameElle*, your avi!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> For those interested in RB suede Balota, Miami boutique has a couple sizes left. I think one is a 37.5. I also saw ?Alba Jenny 150, nude patent Bianca size 34.5, B/W striped watersnake Lady Daf, jade suede Change of the Guard, Alba Lady Clou, Lady Peep python Indio and VP.  *I ended getting the 36.5 LP Batiks* so the 37 is now available. Oh, one pumice Maggie 160 left in ?35. They also have one pair of nude/pink leather Miss Clichy in a small size.
> 
> For those looking for the jade and fram patent Une Plume without sling, I saw those there too.  Finally, I saw a Peace of Shoe with green bow in a size 35 I think.



Congrats on your LP Batiks!! Hope you're having fun on your trip!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks hazeltt.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ I need those Jennys now lol The color is out of this world! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Cityfashionista

L.A. That color will really pop on you!  Get them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ lol I WANT! I am on the waitlist so I might aswell get them hahahaha

U should get some Jade too *City*!! That color is really vibrant and original!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Picked these up at Neimans LV tonight... I'll post some better pics when I get home from the trip!




Do I see another CL shoebox?


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Jenay* and *M.Elle*!!  That jade color is TDF!!!  Is it true to the real-life color?  I hope so because it is delish!


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Congrats on your LP Batiks!! Hope you're having fun on your trip!



Thanks!  It is bright and  in the sunshine state and so I am very happy!  I love Canada....except for winter.  I've lived in the great white north all my life but I just cannot get used to the cold!

Today was CL day - went to the boutique and Saks but was disappointed with the selection at Saks.  I did see the b/w stripe WS Daffodile there though.  They also had the black Daffodile.  I tried the Lady Daf at the boutique and they surprising didn't look ridiculous on me, but I decided to pass and opted on something else (l.a you would approve )...


----------



## funinthesun80

thoughts on the alti pump with stacked wooden platform/heel??? do you think they'll bring back the nude patent alti pump (my HG)???


----------



## yazziestarr

I looooove the taupe alti! I would be nice if they brought back the nude too.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Thanks!  It is bright and  in the sunshine state and so I am very happy!  I love Canada....except for winter.  I've lived in the great white north all my life but I just cannot get used to the cold!
> 
> Today was CL day - went to the boutique and Saks but was disappointed with the selection at Saks.  I did see the b/w stripe WS Daffodile there though.  They also had the black Daffodile.  I tried the Lady Daf at the boutique and they surprising didn't look ridiculous on me, but I decided to pass and *opted on something else* (l.a you would approve )...



Me too! I miss the warm sunny weather!

I can't wait to see what it is! hmm.. I'm guessing Pigalle or AD?


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Congrats, *Jenay* and *M.Elle*!!  That jade color is TDF!!!  Is it true to the real-life color?  I hope so because it is delish!



Thanks Dessye.  Jenay's pics are closer to the real life color-they're more green than turquoise/blue.  I did not think I was going to like the jade, but pictures that have been popping up here convinced me that I needed to see them IRL.  So glad I drove to Robertson boutique to pick these babies up.

Congrats on the LP batiks Dessye.  Shoe cousin


----------



## Amaryllix

*MadameElle,* lookin' gorgeous!! I fall in love all over again every time I see those shoes! 

I may have some goodies to share soon... :ninja: Of course, I owe *Beaniebeans* a collection thread!


----------



## MsCav2

Taupe Alti pumps ...???? 160 ?????? where ? only if we could get nude patent alti 160 for fall


----------



## MadameElle

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ I need those Jennys now lol The color is out of this world! They are gorgeous on you!



Thanks la_girl.  The color is rich and vibrant.  I'm getting more impatient waiting for the AD WS grenadine myself


----------



## MadameElle

Amaryllix said:


> *MadameElle,* lookin' gorgeous!! I fall in love all over again every time I see those shoes!
> 
> I may have some goodies to share soon... :ninja: Of course, I owe *Beaniebeans* a collection thread!



Thanks Amaryllix  The avi pic was taken with flash so it looks more turquoise.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Do I see another CL shoebox?



Hehehe


----------



## NANI1972

Good eye hazelt!  I was too caught up in looking at the Jade ADs that I didn't notice the other CL box! Spill the beans Jenay, what else didya get?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*madameelle- *they are sooooo gorgeous! 

*jenay- *open the second box please! 

*Amary- *no word yet right? I think that means we're good?
Ladies we have a funny story to share, but only once everything is squared away!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^


----------



## Dessye

*Jenay*:


----------



## singsongjones

Just recieved an email from CL online...the royal blue ws altadamas are in!!!! They will be on the site later tonight!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

MsCav2 said:


> Taupe Alti pumps ...???? 160 ?????? where ? only if we could get nude patent alti 160 for fall



I think the online boutique will be stocking them. This is the info i have on them from the online boutique: 

*Alti  Spikes in black/black*: is a first session fall delivery so the delivery  window for those is between April and July.

* Alti in beige/taupe:*  is a Spring delivery so they will be shipped sometime between now and  late march.


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wait so does that mean that even if someone is on the waitlist that they might not get them?



If you are first on the list you will get a call but if you are second or farther you might not if the first person on the list takes them. BUT i have had some problems with boutiques sometimes just not calling people on the list if they have a customer come in and buy the size right away


----------



## l.a_girl19

^Oh nooooo. I can't beleive that happened to you! Its like "but I called first"!? I want those Jennys:cry:


----------



## clothingguru

^ I KNOW!!!! It happened with the black maggies! I was so upset but then i figured it out in time so i called another boutique and they fortunately had my size! 

I NEED the JENNY's too! And im always nervous now even tho i am on a wait list! I hate the feeling  Im sure we will both get ours


----------



## gymangel812

clothingguru said:


> I think the online boutique will be stocking them. This is the info i have on them from the online boutique:
> 
> *Alti  Spikes in black/black*: is a first session fall delivery so the delivery  window for those is between April and July.
> 
> * Alti in beige/taupe:*  is a Spring delivery so they will be shipped sometime between now and  late march.


omg black on black alti spikes?!?! fall is going to make me broke... first the VM, now these?!?

does anyone have any more intel on the other colored spikes coming for fall?


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CG*- I hope you are right! I still don't know how I am going to afford them after I bought the volcano strass ambers lol but I need the jennys so I need to come up with a plan


----------



## clothingguru

^ Yes tell me about it! I may have just also purchased the RB SUEDE BALOTA's  and that was another $1200.00 ding! SHEESH! And i just got the Fram MBB's and the LP batik recently and i still want the jade WS jenny and the grenadine AD's and the Alti spike blk/blk  This season is KILLING mE SLOWLY! And DH is NOT impressed


----------



## jenayb

^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!! 

Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CG*-ur so lucky to get all those pairs. I have a feeling I will really be tortured in the upcoming seasons. 

LOL MEN! My bf is shocked that anyone would spend that on shoes. He'd rather spend it on courtside Lakers seats. 

I can't wait to see your spiked Altis , grenadine ADs, and of course the RB Balotas!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!!
> 
> Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!


 I didn't know they existed either!!! WOW!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!!
> 
> Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!


 
perfect for spring!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> *CG*-ur so lucky to get all those pairs. I have a feeling I will really be tortured in the upcoming seasons.
> 
> LOL MEN! My bf is shocked that anyone would spend that on shoes. He'd rather spend it on courtside Lakers seats.
> 
> I can't wait to see your spiked Altis , grenadine ADs, and of course the RB Balotas!!



Well i havent gotten them yet so im not lucky yet! But DH is about to litterally kill me in my sleep so i may have to bust a cap and make some money somewhere very soon!  And IM SOOOOO EXCITED to see your AMBERS!!!! What a great choice! They are STUNNING!

And MEN...i know! Its so weird! Like even spending so much on  food or a dinner makes no sense to me (thats what DH likes) cause i would rather buy a pair of shoes or something i will have forever! haha


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!!
> 
> Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!



LOVE these jenay! Mod pics!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## kett

I love the Panier Jenay! I had no idea it was made in that color. Very nice.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I didn't, either! Imagine my surprise when we casually strolled into Saks and these were just sitting there as if they were no big deal!!


----------



## hazeltt

NANI1972 said:


> Good eye hazelt!  I was too caught up in looking at the Jade ADs that I didn't notice the other CL box! Spill the beans Jenay, what else didya get?!



I was too until I had to go back and take a look again because they're so beautiful!! But then I started noticing how there was another shoebox right beside it!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!!
> 
> Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!



They are absolutely gorgeous!! What a great find!! I need to make a trip to Vegas myself some time! (I'm looking for other CL boxes in this pic but I don't think I see any )


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I was too until I had to go back and take a look again because they're so beautiful!! But then I started noticing how there was another shoebox right beside it!!


 


hazeltt said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!! What a great find!! I need to make a trip to Vegas myself some time! (I'm looking for other CL boxes in this pic but I don't think I see any )


 
Lol, nice sleuthing!! 

Nope, I only bought these two pairs.... HOWEVER! I will have some additions to the non-CL indulgences thread.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Ou! I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Lol, nice sleuthing!!
> 
> Nope, I only bought these two pairs.... HOWEVER! I will have some additions to the non-CL indulgences thread.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You ladies are so funny & observant! There is definitely a second purchase that was made in Vegas. I literally didn't even try them on when I saw them... I cannot believe I found them, I didn't even know that they existed!!
> 
> Panier 120 - black and khaki combo!!!



LOVE these! i saw them at Saks and was wishing they had a platform. they are super hot though!!!


----------



## jenayb

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%2Blouv%26_requestid%3D47285


----------



## hazeltt

^ I love the colour combo but the price tag is


----------



## crystalhowlett

WHY!!


----------



## j'adore chanel

I'm a little late to jump on this bandwagon, but I am looking for the Mago 140mm in both color combos (black/white and blue/white).  Does anyone know what department stores/boutiques will have them?  Saks pre-order for the black/white 140 is already sold out in my size.  And I haven't seen the blue/white 140 for pre-order yet. TIA


----------



## jeshika

j'adore chanel said:


> I'm a little late to jump on this bandwagon, but I am looking for the Mago 140mm in both color combos (black/white and blue/white).  Does anyone know what department stores/boutiques will have them?  Saks pre-order for the black/white 140 is already sold out in my size.  And I haven't seen the blue/white 140 for pre-order yet. TIA



Nordys will have them both.


----------



## j'adore chanel

jeshika said:


> Nordys will have them both.



Thank you so much Jeshika!!   My local Nordstom doesn't sell CL's.  Do you have an SA you could recommend?  I would really like to get both!


----------



## jeshika

Anyone see this? Harper Belfast has the Beige Pigalle Spike 100mm 
http://harperbelfast.com/productdet...Pigalle+Spikes&ProdID=1342&CatID=280&Offset=0


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Anyone see this? Harper Belfast has the Beige Pigalle Spike 100mm
> http://harperbelfast.com/productdet...Pigalle+Spikes&ProdID=1342&CatID=280&Offset=0



Omg stop it!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Omg stop it!!!!!



They have your size.... Half size down from TTS right?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> They have your size.... Half size down from TTS right?



38!?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> 38!?



 immajustsayin'...


----------



## GCGDanielle

jenaywins said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%2Blouv%26_requestid%3D47285



I think I need to pre-order.  So beautiful.


----------



## Dessye

OMG!  The royal blue suede Lady Daf!!!!!   I so wish I was taller so I could wear these


----------



## justkell

Does anybody have a list of styles that are coming in Royal Blue? I know I saw before someone asked for anything over 150mm but I was wondering about all styles? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this. Thanks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> Anyone see this? Harper Belfast has the Beige Pigalle Spike 100mm
> http://harperbelfast.com/productdet...Pigalle+Spikes&ProdID=1342&CatID=280&Offset=0



ohhh you are bad...I see 37..uh oh


----------



## clothingguru

justkell said:


> Does anybody have a list of styles that are coming in Royal Blue? I know I saw before someone asked for anything over 150mm but I was wondering about all styles? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this. Thanks!



This is what i know is coming in royal blue: 
Bianca 
Balota suede
Altadama WS
Lady Peep Patent

Im sure there are probably more


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

jenaywins said:


> Omg stop it!!!!!



Anyone feel without the platform, it hurts your feet like hell? I love these shoes, but just can't wear it


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> This is what i know is coming in royal blue:
> Bianca
> Balota suede
> Altadama WS
> Lady Peep Patent
> 
> Im sure there are probably more



I have the RB Maudissimas.


----------



## yazziestarr

justkell said:


> Does anybody have a list of styles that are coming in Royal Blue? I know I saw before someone asked for anything over 150mm but I was wondering about all styles? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this. Thanks!





clothingguru said:


> This is what i know is coming in royal blue:
> Bianca
> Balota suede
> Altadama WS
> Lady Peep Patent
> 
> Im sure there are probably more





jeshika said:


> I have the RB Maudissimas.



wanted to add:
trailer
greissimo 85 
mago
denis
MBB


----------



## Hipployta

Can someone cry with me?  I'm a TTS 38 and the online CL store only had 37.5 in Lady Clou. I just opened the box (while taking reveal photos) to find my left foot (the bigger one) is off the back of the shoe...*sigh*

Also I ordered the MBB in 37.5 for a snug fit...I sure hope that works out. I guess I can always order the Framboise MBB too now if the Nappa Leather ones fit.


----------



## yazziestarr

oh no! :cry: so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Dessye

I PM'd you *kell*, but I forgot about the mauds, trailer, greis and Denis.  For everyone else's info, I saw the RB Open Lips at NM in Bal Harbour!!!   They also had an interesting style called the Vampana in gold miniglitter - similar to Very Decollete in style except with less of a decollete, a mary-jane-like ankle strap with button snap and Feticha-like sculpted heel.

NM Bal Harbour also has almost a full size run in the volcano-strass Ambers (36, 37, 37.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 40.5, 41, 41.5).  Ask for Alina.  I also saw volcano strass and AB strass Fifis.  If anyone wants her cell number, PM me.

I saw the Roma python VP at Saks Bal Harbour.


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Can someone cry with me?  I'm a TTS 38 and the online CL store only had 37.5 in Lady Clou. I just opened the box (while taking reveal photos) to find my left foot (the bigger one) is off the back of the shoe...*sigh*
> 
> Also I ordered the MBB in 37.5 for a snug fit...I sure hope that works out. I guess I can always order the Framboise MBB too now if the Nappa Leather ones fit.



Oh no , sorry *Hipployta*.  What color were you looking for?


----------



## yazziestarr

^^Vampana 






so so cute


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> I PM'd you *kell*, but I forgot about the mauds, trailer, greis and Denis.  For everyone else's info, I saw the RB Open Lips at NM in Bal Harbour!!!   They also had an interesting style called the Vampana in gold miniglitter - similar to Very Decollete in style except with less of a decollete, a mary-jane-like ankle strap with button snap and Feticha-like sculpted heel.
> 
> *NM Bal Harbour also has almost a full size run in the volcano-strass Ambers (36, 37, 37.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 40.5, 41, 41.5).  Ask for Alina.  I also saw volcano strass and AB strass Fifis.  If anyone wants her cell number, PM me.*
> 
> I saw the Roma python VP at Saks Bal Harbour.



NANANANA not listening!


----------



## justkell

Thanks everybody for the feedback, I really appreciate it!
*Dessye* - thank you for the pm, much appreciated!
*clothing*, is the bianca going to be in suede or the watersnake? I would love love love it to come in suede!


----------



## ochie

Robertson received:

Lady Daf Watersnake 
Diet 
New Simple Pump Black PT
Bianca Watersnake Royal Blue 
Beverly Black and Silver
Very Prive Framboise
Maotic
I love
Martel 
ALfred
atrapala
Spacer


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> Can someone cry with me?  I'm a TTS 38 and the online CL store only had 37.5 in Lady Clou. I just opened the box (while taking reveal photos) to find my left foot (the bigger one) is off the back of the shoe...*sigh*
> 
> Also I ordered the MBB in 37.5 for a snug fit...I sure hope that works out. I guess I can always order the Framboise MBB too now if the Nappa Leather ones fit.



Oh NO im so sorry to hear that  What color did you get in the Lady Clou? Pics? Is your foot noticeably hanging off the back?


----------



## clothingguru

justkell said:


> Thanks everybody for the feedback, I really appreciate it!
> *Dessye* - thank you for the pm, much appreciated!
> *clothing*, is the bianca going to be in suede or the watersnake? I would love love love it to come in suede!



I know its coming in the watersnake. Im not sure about suede


----------



## Cityfashionista

yazziestarr said:


> ^^Vampana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so so cute



I tried that one on a few weeks ago. Its very comfy!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Thank you everyone for the kind feedback on my black nappa Dafs from the CL USA site. Even though I've managed the Alti 160, these will definitely take some getting used to!

And congrats to all the other ladies on their new additions.  Spring isn't even here yet (at least it isn't here!) and we're burning up this link.


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, Yazzie for posting a pic of the Vampana!!  It looks really sexy on!!

RB WS Bianca??? 

FYI, just went to NM Fort Lauderdale and there is one size 37 Ulona 140 for $593 plus tax.  And one pair left of size 37.5 jade WS AD.  Ask for Matthew. Also white Lady Clou in 3 sizes, one of which is 37.


----------



## spins

Does anyone know if these shoes are only exclusive to NM? or any other stores carry them as well with different colours?

TIA!!



jenaywins said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%2Blouv%26_requestid%3D47285


----------



## jenayb

Wow! The Jade WS AD is flying off the shelves! 

Apparently, from what CS @ CL.com told me, that colour was produced in a much more limited quantity than the RB so if anyone wants to get in on the Jade, I suggest they get in now!  



.... B-tee-dubs, RB WS Bianca... YES!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Wow! The Jade WS AD is flying off the shelves!
> 
> *Apparently, from what CS @ CL.com told me, that colour was produced in a much more limited quantity than the RB so if anyone wants to get in on the Jade, I suggest they get in now!*
> 
> 
> 
> .... B-tee-dubs, RB WS Bianca... YES!!!



i'm waiting for Nordys to get their stock!!!! I hope they do get it.


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone have a pic of the RB watersnake Bianca that is true to colour? The pic sent from the CL Robertson boutique is really dull due to the lighting.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Please post the pic Robertson sent. I haven't seen a single pic of the RB WS Bianca and I'm just dying!


----------



## hazeltt




----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, honey! Luckily they look too close to my navy suede Biancas so I don't think I need them after all! Whew!


----------



## SassySarah

hazeltt said:


>



OMG


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks, honey! Luckily they look too close to my navy suede Biancas so I don't think I need them after all! Whew!



No problem! I think it's just due to the lighting. I was told the colour is bright.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> No problem! I think it's just due to the lighting. I was told the colour is bright.



Shh! I know that! But I can't justify buying another pair of exotics this week!!  Hehe.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Shh! I know that! But I can't justify buying another pair of exotics this week!!  Hehe.



Haha, I understand. I'd be too busy drooling over my Jade watersnake ADs if I had them too!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## SophieLov

i just pre ordered the black mago from saks  they charged me straight away does that usually happen? i bought 4 pairs of shoes this week :omg: and now i want those EB WATER SNAKE BIANCAS i got to stop comming here haha i dont need them no i dont im sure i dont ...


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Oh no , sorry *Hipployta*.  What color were you looking for?



The black Lady Clou.

I'm waiting on the MBBs to arrive from Barneys. I ordered them in black leather...if they work out I guess I'll go for the fram MBBs with my Lady Clou refund money.


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> Oh NO im so sorry to hear that  What color did you get in the Lady Clou? Pics? Is your foot noticeably hanging off the back?



I got the black from the CL store and it is definitely hanging off the back in a noticeable manner. I could barely get the strap on.


----------



## airina666

I fell in love with these the moment I saw them on Saks online. Drools!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iV_zFva&ev19=1:5


----------



## bling*lover

^^ They are gorgeous!


----------



## airina666

^^^ Why are you sick of being prego? I WANT TO FALL PREGO! lol.


----------



## bling*lover

airina666 said:


> ^^^ Why are you sick of being prego? I WANT TO FALL PREGO! lol.


 
The list is endless lol, but I know its worth it in the end!!


----------



## airina666

^^^ hehe. yeah. enjoy this time.


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> i just pre ordered the black mago from saks  they charged me straight away does that usually happen? i bought 4 pairs of shoes this week :omg: and now i want those EB WATER SNAKE BIANCAS i got to stop comming here haha i dont need them no i dont im sure i dont ...


Do you know when the Mago will arrive at Saks? I called JJR and they said they won't be getting them til mid-April ..such a long long wait


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


>





CL really really hit some insane home runs this year! The MBB/MAD MARTA/ RB-JADE-GRENADINE Watersnakes! Mago/Maggie! Balota! Lady Clou! Everything is FLYING off the shelves!


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> I got the black from the CL store and it is definitely hanging off the back in a noticeable manner. I could barely get the strap on.



Oh no im sooo sorry to hear that!  Is there any way that there is another size you can get and return these and get your proper size?


----------



## SophieLov

pixiesparkle said:


> Do you know when the Mago will arrive at Saks? I called JJR and they said they won't be getting them til mid-April ..such a long long wait


 
im not sure i just cancelled my pre order as an uhg popped up on ebay and i can not justify 5 pairs in one week hahaha DF will kill me i hope i can get them again in 2 weeks lol the UHG i gave up on a long time ago but its been stuck in my heart for 3 years and i found them BNIB mago had to go LOL


----------



## Cityfashionista

SophieLov said:


> im not sure i just cancelled my pre order as an uhg popped up on ebay and i can not justify 5 pairs in one week hahaha DF will kill me i hope i can get them again in 2 weeks lol the UHG i gave up on a long time ago but its been stuck in my heart for 3 years and i found them BNIB mago had to go LOL



Congrats! What is it?


----------



## SophieLov

*CITY* LOL I'll tell you one clue it's pink satin! And it's total shoe fate I spent 2 weeks trying to get pink satin greissimo from cricket to finally get an answer saying "sold out" only to find my dream pink satin shoe I've been trying to get for 3 years  !! *idea* we need a shoe fate thread! X


----------



## SophieLov

pixiesparkle said:


> Do you know when the Mago will arrive at Saks? I called JJR and they said they won't be getting them til mid-April ..such a long long wait



Pixie are you on a wait list at the boutique? Apparently the saks pre orders are going very quickly in the black mago I'm afraid I might miss out again  I hope you manage to get a pair soon! x


----------



## l.a_girl19

SophieLov said:


> *CITY* LOL I'll tell you one clue it's pink satin! And it's total shoe fate I spent 2 weeks trying to get pink satin greissimo from cricket to finally get an answer saying "sold out" only to find my dream pink satin shoe I've been trying to get for 3 years  !! *idea* we need a shoe fate thread! X


 
SO TRUE! I love when that happens. I feel that way about the Ambers and Barbie Pink Claudias! Totally lucky situations. Congrats! You should start the fate thread!


----------



## SophieLov

I'm scared I'm only new LoL I feel bad to start a new thread so soon  Though I'm sure there are many inspiring storys from all the wonderful ladies here I'd be dying to read! And I'm so excited you got your amber strass I have all my fingers crossed you get the jenny's too and we get two reveals


----------



## l.a_girl19

^THANK YOU!!! NEED THE JENNYS!! lol I have started 2 threads and failed miserably lol BUT your idea is very good. You should definitely do it! I have 2 stories and I am sure alot of people here have stories too!


----------



## singsongjones

OMG!!! I am so off the Altadamas now...I NEED the RB WS Biancas, ASAP X 10!!!


----------



## Star86doll

Mmmm, think I need Jenny too but not jade because I got them in ADs. Anyone know if UK boutique is getting them?


----------



## Dessye

SophieLov said:


> Pixie are you on a wait list at the boutique? Apparently the saks pre orders are going very quickly in the black mago I'm afraid I might miss out again  I hope you manage to get a pair soon! x



Black Mago is available at Holt Renfrew's in Toronto.  Since they don't ship, do you know anyone in Canada that could help ship them to you?  Unfortunately, tax in our land is a horrendous 13%!!!


----------



## Dessye

*Hipployta*:  The black Lady Clou is available at Neiman Marcus pretty much across the country.  Call the store and they might be able to find one in the system for you.  Good luck   Of course, the fram MBB is stunning too!


----------



## surlygirl

singsongjones said:


> OMG!!! I am so off the Altadamas now...I NEED the RB WS Biancas, ASAP X 10!!!



exactly! but i need to see the true color ... is is bright or is is a bit richer as it seems in this last picture?!! who has them again?!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SophieLov said:


> *CITY* LOL I'll tell you one clue it's pink satin! And it's total shoe fate I spent 2 weeks trying to get pink satin greissimo from cricket to finally get an answer saying "sold out" only to find my dream pink satin shoe I've been trying to get for 3 years  !! *idea* we need a shoe fate thread! X



I love that idea! I can't wait to see what you got!



l.a_girl19 said:


> SO TRUE! I love when that happens. I feel that way about the Ambers and Barbie Pink Claudias! Totally lucky situations. Congrats! Y*ou should start the fate thread!*



I agree great idea!


----------



## SophieLov

Dessye said:


> Black Mago is available at Holt Renfrew's in Toronto.  Since they don't ship, do you know anyone in Canada that could help ship them to you?  Unfortunately, tax in our land is a horrendous 13%!!!



No don't know anyone in Canada. I think I'll just wait 10 days till i get paid again so I just hope I can find them!!


----------



## SophieLov

Thanks *city & la* hehe I'll go ahead and do it


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> Pixie are you on a wait list at the boutique? Apparently the saks pre orders are going very quickly in the black mago I'm afraid I might miss out again  I hope you manage to get a pair soon! x


Yes I am on the waitlist at JJR for the Blue Suede Mago 140


----------



## jenayb

^^ They will be in-store....... Relax. You will get them.  

You don't always need to preorder...


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ Hi jen in the Praia's (never gonna spell right.) I found a pair of brown 8 is what the seller said. think they will fit? or did you say size down a whole size? I'm a 7.5, posted in the size thread but see your here. thanks

I would pad them, i want them that bad but if they will be gigantic on me I should pass


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ Hi jen in the Praia's (never gonna spell right.) I found a pair of brown 8 is what the seller said. think they will fit? or did you say size down a whole size? I'm a 7.5, posted in the size thread but see your here. thanks
> 
> I would pad them, i want them that bad but if they will be gigantic on me I should pass



Hi, girl. 

They will definitely be too big, but you could give them a try and pad them if you really really want; however, I wouldn't if I were you because if it's a private seller, you cannot return them.


----------



## jenayb

_I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. _


----------



## crystalhowlett

yes you do!!! you dont have a pair of RB's do you? the pic haz posted is out of this world


----------



## jenayb

^   Nope, no RB technically but my navy suede Biancas are very, very similar. Plus, it's basically summer now in AZ so more closed-toe shoes are just not in my near future.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ They are super gorgeous though!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

not a good mix. whaaa!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> _I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. I do not need the RB WS Bianca. _




You know you _want_ them.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> You know you _want_ them.


----------



## yazziestarr

Dessye said:


> Thanks, Yazzie for posting a pic of the Vampana!!  It looks really sexy on!!
> 
> RB WS Bianca???
> 
> FYI, just went to NM Fort Lauderdale and there is one size 37 Ulona 140 for $593 plus tax.  And one pair left of size 37.5 jade WS AD.  Ask for Matthew. Also white Lady Clou in 3 sizes, one of which is 37.



No problem Desseye! NM short hills also had them in  black patent tonight. I tried to convince my bff to get them they are such a beautiful shape. 

Along with black patent Vampana Short hills had the gold glitter,
 Black and Red lady clou
 framboise greissimo 85
 gingham blue greissimo 85 
gingham greissimo 140 red and black
 both tri color lady peep sling, 
Toutenkaboucle in the kahki color
maleva in black
RB watersnake AD
Lady Daff black and Beige
atlanta in black 
shelly in couple colors including red/blk combo
some cork wedges I don't know the names of but were super light.
and the strass fifi but since I dont know much about strass all I can tell you is it was blue.  

that's all I can remember I forgot my phone and couldn't take spy pics. It was so hard to walk out without the black gingham greissimo 140s. they are so cute for the summer.


----------



## yazziestarr

hazeltt said:


> You know you _want_ them.


----------



## SophieLov

OMG!!! Where are those biancas??? Let me at em!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> You know you _want_ them.


 

I should be receiving them next week!!!


----------



## bling*lover

hazeltt said:


> You know you _want_ them.


 
That picture just makes them more TDF!!!! Ah be still my heart


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> I should be receiving them next week!!!



Congrats!! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## SophieLov

Congrats *candy* how exciting


----------



## candyapples88

I hope they work out!


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> Oh no im sooo sorry to hear that!  Is there any way that there is another size you can get and return these and get your proper size?



Hmm, not on the CL website but I do need to look around a bit.  I'm an online shopper but I guess it's time to get on the phone and visit some stores.


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> *Hipployta*:  The black Lady Clou is available at Neiman Marcus pretty much across the country.  Call the store and they might be able to find one in the system for you.  Good luck   Of course, the fram MBB is stunning too!




Thank you so much for that heads up.  I've turned into an online shopper since shopping in Miami is such a pain but I will definitely give them a call.  This is awesome...and I'm sure I can scrape together the money for frams in a couple of weeks LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ Hi jen in the Praia's (never gonna spell right.) I found a pair of brown 8 is what the seller said. think they will fit? or did you say size down a whole size? I'm a 7.5, posted in the size thread but see your here. thanks
> 
> I would pad them, i want them that bad but if they will be gigantic on me I should pass


 
*crystal and jen- *I saw the same pair, emailed the seller and they are a 38. I'd prefer the black ones, since they are whole sizes only *jen *would suggest going down a full size?


----------



## calisurf

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *crystal and jen- *I saw the same pair, emailed the seller and they are a 38. I'd prefer the black ones, since they are whole sizes only *jen *would suggest going down a full size?



Crystal. I have the Praia, with the platform, in a 38 and am a 7.5.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you J!!! 
Dezy, sent the pics again. ; )


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *crystal and jen- *I saw the same pair, emailed the seller and they are a 38. I'd prefer the black ones, since they are whole sizes only *jen *would suggest going down a full size?



Yes definitely go down a full size.


----------



## candyapples88

So I found out that I can't buy the jade AD thru NM over the phone, unless I go all the way over to my nearest NM (which is 1.5 hrs away), buy a gift card (because the one that's near me doesn't have the shoe), then purchase it over the phone w/the gift card. This is so frustrating. CL boutiques don't have the shoe in my size, so I guess no jade ADs for me


----------



## MadameElle

candyapples88 said:


> So I found out that I can't buy the jade AD thru NM over the phone, unless I go all the way over to my nearest NM (which is 1.5 hrs away), buy a gift card (because the one that's near me doesn't have the shoe), then purchase it over the phone w/the gift card. This is so frustrating. CL boutiques don't have the shoe in my size, so I guess no jade ADs for me



*Candy*-if you really want the *jade ADs*, why not drive the 1.5 hours, buy the gift card and buy them?  That is, if you really love them enough to go through all of that.  I drove to Robertson just to see the *jade AD* IRL.  I did not even think I was going to like them.  But the moment the SA took them out of the box, it was  love  and I had to get them.  I drove about 1 hour and 20 minutes (+ more trying to find parking) and I was in the store less than 30 minutes and the drive was worth it because I have this gorgeous pair in my possession.


----------



## sakura

candyapples88 said:


> So I found out that I can't buy the jade AD thru NM over the phone, unless I go all the way over to my nearest NM (which is 1.5 hrs away), buy a gift card (because the one that's near me doesn't have the shoe), then purchase it over the phone w/the gift card. This is so frustrating. CL boutiques don't have the shoe in my size, so I guess no jade ADs for me



Try calling the NM store in Vegas or Bellevue.  They take other forms of payment like Visa and Mastercard.  Nordies is also expected to get them.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> So I found out that I can't buy the jade AD thru NM over the phone, unless I go all the way over to my nearest NM (which is 1.5 hrs away), buy a gift card (because the one that's near me doesn't have the shoe), then purchase it over the phone w/the gift card. This is so frustrating. CL boutiques don't have the shoe in my size, so I guess no jade ADs for me



Have you purchased from NM previously? Their accepted method of payment policy has always been this way; however, as *sakura* mentioned, Bellevue and Vegas Fashion Show to accept other methods of payment. I paid for my Jade ADs with my Visa at the Vegas NM, although I'd call ASAP as they're more than likely sold out already.


----------



## indypup

Even though I'm on a ban, the BF and I dropped by Saks today just because.  Those of you who are worried about the Panier because they don't have a platform... well, don't worry.  I tried them on today (and almost took them home with me) and they are seriously the most comfortable espadrilles I have ever worn.  They will be mine once this ban is up. 

*Jenay*, thanks for posting pics of yours and inspiring me to try them on!


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> Even though I'm on a ban, the BF and I dropped by Saks today just because.  Those of you who are worried about the Panier because they don't have a platform... well, don't worry.  I tried them on today (and almost took them home with me) and they are seriously the most comfortable espadrilles I have ever worn.  They will be mine once this ban is up.
> 
> *Jenay*, thanks for posting pics of yours and inspiring me to try them on!





Honestly, I thought this style was a real poop nugget when I first saw it, but then when I saw Rachel Zoe wearing the black 140s I thought, boy was I ever wrong! I actually have grown to love the 120s more - there's just a something very cruise/resort about them that I love.  It takes a lot for me to buy one style in multiple colours, too!! Outside of the Bianca, I typically won't do that... The Panier is definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## gymangel812

candyapples88 said:


> So I found out that I can't buy the jade AD thru NM over the phone, unless I go all the way over to my nearest NM (which is 1.5 hrs away), buy a gift card (because the one that's near me doesn't have the shoe), then purchase it over the phone w/the gift card. This is so frustrating. CL boutiques don't have the shoe in my size, so I guess no jade ADs for me


you can't buy a gift card online?


----------



## indypup

I am a sucker for resort too, but because I LOVE wedges with peep toes and I LOVE espadrilles!  And I agree, I didn't love them as much as I thought I would when I saw them on the floor.  But then I put them on... it was   SO.  COMFORTABLE.  I'm going to get the taupe canvas colorway... I'm already thinking about what nail polish colors I'm going to wear with them!

I still think they'd be fabulous with leather straps.


----------



## angelcove

indypup, I'm so glad you said the Paniers are comfortable. I love these espadrilles but can't do 120mm w/o platform. I was worried about the pitch of the shoe. What other colors are there? I just know of taupe. Also, did you size up or down? it only comes in whole sizes right? I just wanted to make sure because i fall in the 1/2 size category. THANKS!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Have you purchased from NM previously? Their accepted method of payment policy has always been this way; however, as *sakura* mentioned, Bellevue and Vegas Fashion Show to accept other methods of payment. I paid for my Jade ADs with my Visa at the Vegas NM, although I'd call ASAP as they're more than likely sold out already.



No I never had to purchase anything from NM over the phone before. I actually saw that you purchased yours at Vegas NM so I called there hoping they wouldn't have the same payment policy. They accepted my Visa method and did have my size!  So I should be receiving them within a week!


----------



## candyapples88

gymangel812 said:


> you can't buy a gift card online?



I thought about doing that, but I wanted to be able to return them in case I didn't like them, etc.


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> I am a sucker for resort too, but because I LOVE wedges with peep toes and I LOVE espadrilles!  And I agree, I didn't love them as much as I thought I would when I saw them on the floor.  But then I put them on... it was   SO.  COMFORTABLE.  I'm going to get the taupe canvas colorway... I'm already thinking about what nail polish colors I'm going to wear with them!
> 
> I still think they'd be fabulous with leather straps.



Me, too! I love resort because it's stylish and very practical for the weather we have here in AZ. We just got back from walking the doggies - I am in shorts and a tank top!  

I can't wait to see yours on you... The taupe is TDF IRl!!!  



candyapples88 said:


> No I never had to purchase anything from NM over the phone before. I actually saw that you purchased yours at Vegas NM so I called there hoping they wouldn't have the same payment policy. They accepted my Visa method and did have my size!  So I should be receiving them within a week!



Congratulations! I love that NM Vegas takes Visa, but I am actually pretty set on getting an Amex despite my no-CC rule just for the sake of the ease of purchasing at my local NM whenever I want without having to write out a cheque....

I can't wait to see the Jade AD on you. I have a feeling that this style is going to go the way of the Do-Do and be extremely sought after......


----------



## gymangel812

candyapples88 said:


> I thought about doing that, but I wanted to be able to return them in case I didn't like them, etc.


but if you bought a gift card at a store and then used that gift card to pay for them then wanted to return them, wouldn't the money still go back on the gift card?

oops just saw you got them, post pics when you get them! congrats!


----------



## sakura

jenaywins said:


> Congratulations! I love that NM Vegas takes Visa, but I am actually pretty set on getting an Amex despite my no-CC rule just for the sake of the ease of purchasing at my local NM whenever I want without having to write out a cheque....



I've heard that all stores will start taking other credit cards soon.


----------



## candyapples88

gymangel812 said:


> but if you bought a gift card at a store and then used that gift card to pay for them then wanted to return them, wouldn't the money still go back on the gift card?
> 
> oops just saw you got them, post pics when you get them! congrats!



Yea the money would go back on the giftcard, but what good would the giftcard be if I didn't want to buy anything with it, you know? Of course I'll post pics!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Me, too! I love resort because it's stylish and very practical for the weather we have here in AZ. We just got back from walking the doggies - I am in shorts and a tank top!
> 
> I can't wait to see yours on you... The taupe is TDF IRl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I love that NM Vegas takes Visa, but I am actually pretty set on getting an Amex despite my no-CC rule just for the sake of the ease of purchasing at my local NM whenever I want without having to write out a cheque....
> 
> I can't wait to see the Jade AD on you. I have a feeling that this style is going to go the way of the Do-Do and be extremely sought after......



Thanks! I know...it seems like Amex is the way to go if stores don't take other payment methods. I've seen this conundrum around here a few times...and it's always Amex that will save the day.

I can't wait to see them either!!  I hope I'll like them despite being VERY disappointed by the cancellation of the Bianca. I can't wait to see the color IRL.


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> No I never had to purchase anything from NM over the phone before. I actually saw that you purchased yours at Vegas NM so I called there hoping they wouldn't have the same payment policy. They accepted my Visa method and did have my size!  So I should be receiving them within a week!



Congrats* candyapples*!! First the RB Bianca and now the jade AD! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> Congrats* candyapples*!! First the RB Bianca and now the jade AD! I can't wait to see them!



I know, I can't wait to see them! Have you decided on the RB Bianca yet?


----------



## jenayb

sakura said:


> I've heard that all stores will start taking other credit cards soon.



I heard that as well; however, I had one SA tell me that they were rolling this out within the next few months and another say that this is BS. I suppose only time will tell, but I really think it's hurting NM's business to not accept anything outside of Amex, NM CC, cash, or cheques....


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> I know, I can't wait to see them! Have you decided on the RB Bianca yet?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


>


----------



## hazeltt

^ If I get them, you're getting them with me!  And they're not that similar to your navy suede pair.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> No I never had to purchase anything from NM over the phone before. I actually saw that you purchased yours at Vegas NM so I called there hoping they wouldn't have the same payment policy. They accepted my Visa method and did have my size!  So I should be receiving them within a week!



Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> ^ If I get them, you're getting them with me!  And they're not that similar to your navy suede pair.



Heh! 

I think the thing that is keeping me from buying them is honestly the weather here in AZ. Our summer started already so...... A closed-toe shoe just isn't practical. 

... Black suede Toutenkaboucle here I come!


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!



hazeltt said:


> ^ If I get them, you're getting them with me!  And they're not that similar to your navy suede pair.



If you're doubtful you can wait to see how they look when I get them, but your size might be gone by then....?? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Heh!
> 
> I think the thing that is keeping me from buying them is honestly the weather here in AZ. Our summer started already so...... A closed-toe shoe just isn't practical.
> 
> ... Black suede Toutenkaboucle here I come!



That makes sense too. I'm the opposite of you and we only have about 2-3 months of warm weather here. That's why I try to stay away from opened toe shoes. 

The black suede Toutenkaboucle is a great choice! I love how there's always another pair of CLs to fall in love with!


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're doubtful you can wait to see how they look when I get them, but your size might be gone by then....?? Decisions, decisions....



That's what I'm worried about too. But I kind of want to get them because they're a little reminiscent of the YSL palais pumps that I didn't end up getting.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> That's what I'm worried about too. But I kind of want to get them because they're a little reminiscent of the YSL palais pumps that I didn't end up getting.



Hmm...I'm noticing a pattern here. Every time you write about them, you always lean towards wanting them. I think it's a sign


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Hmm...I'm noticing a pattern here. Every time you write about them, you always lean towards wanting them. I think it's a sign




Hehe, I'm always trying to find reasons not to get them but all these good thoughts keep popping up in my head telling me to get them.


----------



## candyapples88

Has anyone ever tried on the Martel sandal?? I'm really curious how this looks on because it looks like a big block of shoe when just on display


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> I heard that as well; however, I had one SA tell me that they were rolling this out within the next few months and another say that this is BS. I suppose only time will tell, but I really think it's hurting NM's business to not accept anything outside of Amex, NM CC, cash, or cheques....




sorry for just butting in the convo couldn't help it lol but NM will accept and have accepted International credit cards that are not amex . They do it all the time here in San Francisco with the tourist and they did it for one of my clients I shop for she has an international cc and her shipping address is in NYC but her billing is in Canada we have done it no problem. HTH


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on getting both the RB WS bianca and jade WS AD.  Can't wait to see mod pics of the bianca.


----------



## Faraasha

This might seem like a dumb question... But I was just on the phone with my local CL SA (I think he's new) and he said something about a Yolanda sling?!... ... Is that really a thing?
:weird:


----------



## nyjaesmith

Creative Director of Elle Mag Joe Zee posted these pics on his twitter.


----------



## Star86doll

nyjaesmith said:


> Creative Director of Elle Mag Joe Zee posted these pics on his twitter.


 
Wow these booties are SO ugly ever I seen, reminder me of the Grinch!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^:lolots:


----------



## erinmiyu

they totally look like the grinch!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Star86doll said:


> Wow these booties are SO ugly ever I seen, *reminder me of the Grinch!!!*



:lolots: :cry:


----------



## l.a_girl19

I kinda like the eye ones...wouldn't buy them but they are different hehe


----------



## Star86doll

l.a_girl19 said:


> I kinda like the eye ones...wouldn't buy them but they are different hehe


 
I thought I am only one like them too!! don't think I would buy them either.....!


----------



## Indieana

Star86doll said:


> Wow these booties are SO ugly ever I seen, reminder me of the Grinch!!!



ITA


----------



## jeshika

The calfhair leopard print daffodils are up on NAP! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97278


----------



## crystalhowlett

I know from personal expericance NM in Houston does not except anything but Amex or NM, instore cash or check.  I tried to call and buy a pair of Louboutins with a visa last week. But No worry Vegas takes everything (maybe even poker chips )



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> sorry for just butting in the convo couldn't help it lol but NM will accept and have accepted International credit cards that are not amex . They do it all the time here in San Francisco with the tourist and they did it for one of my clients I shop for she has an international cc and her shipping address is in NYC but her billing is in Canada we have done it no problem. HTH


----------



## crystalhowlett

The  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Eye is to cheap looking to me 
and the boot well seems like you could follow someone to grandmother's house in those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








nyjaesmith said:


> Creative Director of Elle Mag Joe Zee posted these pics on his twitter.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi ladies! for all you Jade watersnake owners...did anyone treat them yet?


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> The calfhair leopard print daffodils are up on NAP!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97278


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi ladies! for all you Jade watersnake owners...did anyone treat them yet?



Notchet. I'm scurred!!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

Faraasha said:


> This might seem like a dumb question... But I was just on the phone with my local CL SA (I think he's new) and he said something about a Yolanda sling?!... ... Is that really a thing?
> :weird:




Bump...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Notchet. I'm scurred!!!!!


 
I bet! ok I'll wait for some more intel. thanks *jenay! *


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I bet! ok I'll wait for some more intel. thanks *jenay! *


 
Sorry, I'm of zero help!! 

The scales are so very soft and delicate (they feel like suede!) that I'm too afraid to apply any sort of, well, anything! Hopefully someone else can chime in, but due to the fragile nature of the material and its bright colouring, I'd be terrified of ruining them. I believe it was *karwood* who applied something to her Napuck Python Biancas and it basically ruined them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, I'm of zero help!!
> 
> The scales are so very soft and delicate (they feel like suede!) that I'm too afraid to apply any sort of, well, anything! Hopefully someone else can chime in, but due to the fragile nature of the material and its bright colouring, I'd be terrified of ruining them. I believe it was *karwood* who applied something to her Napuck Python Biancas and it basically ruined them.


 
It was quacamole and she didn't apply it....


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It was quacamole and she didn't apply it....


 
I don't think you and I are referring to the same thing. I'm sure *karwood* didn't apply guacamole to her Nabuck Python Biancas, and she *did* recently post about applying something which ruined the colour.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> I don't think you and I are referring to the same thing. I'm sure *karwood* didn't apply guacamole to her Nabuck Python Biancas, and she *did* recently post about applying something which ruined the colour.


 
No she didn't apply quac, as I said. It fell on her shoe. She then took them to the cobbler to see what he could do since the quac darkened the shoe. He ended up applying something to make the whole shoe the same color, which was darker.

She hasn't treated her other python nabuck altadamas for fear of them darkening.


----------



## Elise499

Hey girls, I saw the F/W 2011.2012 collection, so here it what you can expect :

- the new colors are red capra royal, purple, indigo, emeraude and green chartreuse 
- the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
- Daffodile will come in booty (Daf Booty) and boot (Daf Botte)
- The Bibi's heel will be the heel of the collection. The Daffodile with the Bibi heel are called Daffy 160. They will come in chartreuse suede, indigo suede, red capra royal suede and more
- Jenny in emeraude satin
- Lady Daf in red capra royal suede
- There will be a new print on the Fifi, it is like a military pattern with paillette (the colors combinaison are pink/yellow/black or black/brown/green)
- The Cat Chain will be available in camel, there will be a version without the chain it is called the Rider Flat
- The Ecotrash will be available in new colors
- There is a new version of the Coussin with an open toe
- Lady Peep sling in purple patent
- Lady Peep and Altadama in red croco
- Hyper Privé in purple croco
- Miss Clichy in red suede and purple suede
- New strass color : green/yellow
- Yolanda in chatreuse watersnake
- Lady Peep metallic watersnake
- Coroclic = Une Plume closed-toe
- Pigalle in black leather with black spike
- Bambou (in purple miniglitter, red, purple suede) = Bibi with open-toe
- New material : glitter fabrick york (in Bambou, Pigalle, Lady Peep) 
- There is style called Macale which is a mix between the Denis and Romaine
- Duvette (black/gold and nude/gold)
- There will be many beautiful boots

This is all I remember 

Some style from the Fashion Week that will be available :




















  Splash Fur










Pigalili Plato





Pigalle Volant in chartreuse


----------



## jenayb

^^

*- the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
*


----------



## Elise499

More styles :

















This is what the chartreuse color looks like :


----------



## erinmiyu

oooh! i'm so excited that the escandria/pigalle hybrid will be produced for retail!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks so much for the intel *elise*!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the intel *Elise!*


----------



## Elise499

I also visited the JJR boutique, here are some new style :





Pigalle Plato





MBB





Ron Ron (?)





Altadama





Very Privé





Altadama (it doesn't look that green IRL, I think it's jade croco)





Lady Daf





Numéro Privé RB Croco


----------



## Elise499

more :





Yolanda





Greissimo Pump





Sexy





Futura





Banana





Delico





Bianca





Daffodile


----------



## SassySarah

OMG is that a PURPLE suede MBB???


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i think it is the RB but the lighting is just dark....


----------



## Elise499

Yes it's RB


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow I kind of like the Daff booty.


----------



## Elise499

I forgot this one : The Altadama will come with the Very Galaxy material, it is called the Sobeck
+
there is a booty version of these shoes called Ballington


----------



## brintee

Thanks* Elise*!  I was wondering if you knew when/where the Etneu in Black & White will be available? I havent heard anything about them...


----------



## SassySarah

Elise499 said:


> Yes it's RB



Thank goodness!!!  My wallet is safe!


----------



## Elise499

SassySarah : 
brintee : I don't think they are available for now, but I'll ask to know when they will be


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi ladies! for all you Jade watersnake owners...did anyone treat them yet?



 i think *clothingguru *treated her grey pair with some kind of spray.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you so much *Elise* for the fabulous fall intel and eye candy.


----------



## sobe2009

Elise, thanks so much.. U r the best!.  And Yes more Maggies!! yaaaay


----------



## candyapples88

When will these Maggies be available?


----------



## jeshika

thanks *elise*!!!!!

nooo... i can't take any more maggies.... :faints:
*
- Pigalle in black leather with black spike*

Be still my heart!!! 

Msr. Louboutin is trying to give me a heartattack and send me to the poorhouse!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Elise499 said:


> Hey girls, I saw the F/W 2011.2012 collection, so here it what you can expect :
> 
> - the new colors are red capra royal, purple, indigo, emeraude and green chartreuse
> - the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
> - Daffodile will come in booty (Daf Booty) and boot (Daf Botte)
> - The Bibi's heel will be the heel of the collection. The Daffodile with the Bibi heel are called Daffy 160. They will come in chartreuse suede, indigo suede, red capra royal suede and more
> - Jenny in emeraude satin
> - Lady Daf in red capra royal suede
> - There will be a new print on the Fifi, it is like a military pattern with paillette (the colors combinaison are pink/yellow/black or black/brown/green)
> - The Cat Chain will be available in camel, there will be a version without the chain it is called the Rider Flat
> - The Ecotrash will be available in new colors
> - There is a new version of the Coussin with an open toe
> - Lady Peep sling in purple patent
> - Lady Peep and Altadama in red croco
> - Hyper Privé in purple croco
> - Miss Clichy in red suede and purple suede
> - New strass color : green/yellow
> - Yolanda in chatreuse watersnake
> - *Lady Peep metallic watersnake*
> - Coroclic = Une Plume closed-toe
> - Pigalle in black leather with black spike
> - Bambou (in purple miniglitter, red, purple suede) = Bibi with open-toe
> - New material : glitter fabrick york (in Bambou, Pigalle, Lady Peep)
> - There is style called Macale which is a mix between the Denis and Romaine
> - Duvette (black/gold and nude/gold)
> - There will be many beautiful boots
> 
> This is all I remember
> 
> Some style from the Fashion Week that will be available :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalili Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Volant in chartreuse


 
WOW thank you for posting this! Love the green and yellow strass on the bag! I am definitely buying the LP in metallic watersnake!


----------



## brintee

Thanks so much!! 



Elise499 said:


> SassySarah :
> brintee : I don't think they are available for now, but I'll ask to know when they will be


----------



## crystalhowlett

What is the red with spikes? like a very mix in red with FO? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elise499 said:


> More styles :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the chartreuse color looks like :


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thank you so much *Elise*, beautiful description


----------



## Elise499

crystalhowlett said:


> What is the red with spikes? like a very mix in red with FO?



Yes it is the Very Mix


----------



## gymangel812

Thanks so much for the intel, *Elise*! I can't wait for the Very Mix/Pigalili Plato, any idea on when they will be out? 

 crystal - i am so with you on the VM. perfect smiley lol. i was sooo excited when i saw them on the runway, even more excited when i saw they were being produced. you must have missed when i posted about them several pages back

I might have to get one of the new maggies... 
*
*


----------



## mishybelle

Oh wow, I'm away for the weekend and all this news! I don't know if I can survive an after-birthday ban. Royal blue Greissimo and Banana? Pigalle Volant? Purple suede Miss Clichy? New Maggie colors?

Oh, and that RB watersnake Bianca


----------



## crystalhowlett

OH I just had a heart attack! I would stop spending right now to own a pair of those!!!







Elise499 said:


> Yes it is the Very Mix


----------



## crystalhowlett

this thread is so hard to keep up with if your not on 24/7, I had a few 911's this past wk. but im back on track!!! 
Oh GYM its gonna be so exciting, wow really coming up with some great designs glad i got on board when I did, i couldnt imagine missing out on all these great shoes.  Especially the VERY MIX!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

crystalhowlett said:


> this thread is so hard to keep up with if your not on 24/7, I had a few 911's this past wk. but im back on track!!!
> Oh GYM its gonna be so exciting, wow really coming up with some great designs glad i got on board when I did, i couldnt imagine missing out on all these great shoes.  Especially the VERY MIX!!!!!


make sure you start saving now as the VM are about $3500 ... but at least we have a few months to save up lol!


----------



## MadameElle

Elise - thank you for the intel on the F/W 2011-2012 collection.  Can't wait to see pics especially the  Maggie*purple* leather/*grey* suede, *grey* metallic watersnake*/black* suede.


----------



## jenayb

OMG my cabinet is going to be _filled_ with Maggies!!


----------



## Faraasha

I love the Maggie...  I need a pair... Im so glad they're coming back again next season... And spikes!!... One can never have too many spiked shoes!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I know holy jesus! i will have to tell myself many reason y i need to spend $3500 on a pair of shoes. its it really worth it?  it's 2 pair in one. is good enough for now.  I need a strass and spiked heel, i missed the FO LC last season. ummm idk still keep telling myself thats crazy


----------



## candyapples88

New at Saks.com

Circonvolu





Beauty Bow


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> OMG my cabinet is going to be _filled_ with Maggies!!


 
Maggie N Stilly is the Pigalle


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Maggie N Stilly is the Pigalle


 


This morning, DBF looks in my cabinet and says, "Why are there all of a sudden so many of those shoes with the bird beak in there?"


----------



## SophieLov

OMG I may finally get a maggie  thankyou Elise!! And CL gods please don't let me miss out this time!


----------



## gymangel812

crystalhowlett said:


> I know holy jesus! i will have to tell myself many reason y i need to spend $3500 on a pair of shoes. its it really worth it?  it's 2 pair in one. is good enough for now.  I need a strass and spiked heel, i missed the FO LC last season. ummm idk still keep telling myself thats crazy


i kept questioning this too when the VM first came out. I eventually waited too long and missed it. I can't miss this pair. The few months gave me time to realize i must have this pair. i prefer quality over quantity. i ask myself if this pair is worth not have 2-3 other pairs. plus with less pairs, i can get more wear out of the pairs i do have. ...and this is how i will be justifying paying waaayyy too much for them LOL.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> This morning, DBF looks in my cabinet and says, "Why are there all of a sudden so many of those shoes with the bird beak in there?"



 hahahahhaa, bird beak!!!!!! silly BF!!!


----------



## mishybelle

SophieLov said:


> OMG I may finally get a maggie  thankyou Elise!! And CL gods please don't let me miss out this time!


 
That's exactly what I was thinking!!! I love me some Maggies. 

I wonder how nude/pomice and blue/purple or purple/grey will look. I am so excited!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

An armored bird beak. My dh loves the beak on the boulimas(loves them in general)I can't wait to see the Maggie in new colors.  
GYM-def quality over quantity! I will start a VM fund.


----------



## Dessye

More Maggies!!!!  I want the metallic watersnake and purple/grey! Uh oh, my wallet is in danger for the Fall season too!


----------



## ntntgo

Does anyone know who, besides Nordies, is getting the Royal Blue suede Lady Daffs?  If so, can you PM me, please?
Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Hey girls, I saw the F/W 2011.2012 collection, so here it what you can expect :
> 
> - the new colors are red capra royal, purple, indigo, emeraude and green chartreuse
> - the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
> - Daffodile will come in booty (Daf Booty) and boot (Daf Botte)
> - The Bibi's heel will be the heel of the collection. The Daffodile with the Bibi heel are called Daffy 160. They will come in chartreuse suede, indigo suede, red capra royal suede and more
> - Jenny in emeraude satin
> - Lady Daf in red capra royal suede
> - There will be a new print on the Fifi, it is like a military pattern with paillette (the colors combinaison are pink/yellow/black or black/brown/green)
> - The Cat Chain will be available in camel, there will be a version without the chain it is called the Rider Flat
> - The Ecotrash will be available in new colors
> - There is a new version of the Coussin with an open toe
> - Lady Peep sling in purple patent
> - Lady Peep and Altadama in red croco
> - Hyper Privé in purple croco
> - Miss Clichy in red suede and purple suede
> - New strass color : green/yellow
> - Yolanda in chatreuse watersnake
> - Lady Peep metallic watersnake
> - Coroclic = Une Plume closed-toe
> - Pigalle in black leather with black spike
> - Bambou (in purple miniglitter, red, purple suede) = Bibi with open-toe
> - New material : glitter fabrick york (in Bambou, Pigalle, Lady Peep)
> - There is style called Macale which is a mix between the Denis and Romaine
> - Duvette (black/gold and nude/gold)
> - There will be many beautiful boots
> 
> This is all I remember
> 
> Some style from the Fashion Week that will be available :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalili Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Volant in chartreuse


 
The Pigalles Volant are amazing! Thank you for posting!


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> I forgot this one : The Altadama will come with the Very Galaxy material, it is called the Sobeck
> +
> there is a booty version of these shoes called Ballington


 
Bloody Marys+Big Lips= painfull just looking at them!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks Elise for the fall info!

Purple/grey suede and grey metallic watersnake/ black suede MAGGIES!! that sounds right up my alley!

oh and red suede  Miss clichys!


----------



## heatherB

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow I kind of like the Daff booty.


 
mee too! 


Thank you for the info, *Elise*!!! I'm so excited about Fall and I haven't even gotten to wear Spring shoes yet.


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow I kind of like the Daff booty.


 
Agree and they are getting a Daff Boot as well !! Can't wait


----------



## karwood

NM in San Francisco just received the Luxura and Jenny calf Laminato. They also received the jade watersnake AD. I do not know what sizes are available. Call and ask for Joe Hamersma.


----------



## rdgldy

*elise,* thank you for the intel!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> *- the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
> *



O____MMMMM____GGGGGG


----------



## clothingguru

Elise499 said:


> Hey girls, I saw the F/W 2011.2012 collection, so here it what you can expect :
> 
> - the new colors are red capra royal, purple, indigo, emeraude and green chartreuse
> - the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
> - Daffodile will come in booty (Daf Booty) and boot (Daf Botte)
> - The Bibi's heel will be the heel of the collection. The Daffodile with the Bibi heel are called Daffy 160. They will come in chartreuse suede, indigo suede, red capra royal suede and more
> - Jenny in emeraude satin
> - Lady Daf in red capra royal suede
> - There will be a new print on the Fifi, it is like a military pattern with paillette (the colors combinaison are pink/yellow/black or black/brown/green)
> - The Cat Chain will be available in camel, there will be a version without the chain it is called the Rider Flat
> - The Ecotrash will be available in new colors
> - There is a new version of the Coussin with an open toe
> - Lady Peep sling in purple patent
> - Lady Peep and Altadama in red croco
> - Hyper Privé in purple croco
> - Miss Clichy in red suede and purple suede
> - New strass color : green/yellow
> - Yolanda in chatreuse watersnake
> - Lady Peep metallic watersnake
> - Coroclic = Une Plume closed-toe
> - Pigalle in black leather with black spike
> - Bambou (in purple miniglitter, red, purple suede) = Bibi with open-toe
> - New material : glitter fabrick york (in Bambou, Pigalle, Lady Peep)
> - There is style called Macale which is a mix between the Denis and Romaine
> - Duvette (black/gold and nude/gold)
> - There will be many beautiful boots
> 
> This is all I remember
> 
> Some style from the Fashion Week that will be available :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalili Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Volant in chartreuse




Thank you SOOO much for all the Pics and Info Elsie!


----------



## karwood

*Elise,* thanks so much for the intel! The Maggies in blue leather/purple suede and purple leather/grey suede do sound  very AH-MAZING!!!!!


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> NM in San Francisco just received the Luxura and Jenny calf Laminato. They also received the jade watersnake AD. I do not know what sizes are available. Call and ask for Joe Hamersma.



I just heard back from Joe, and so far, this is what's currently available for the jade WS AD at NM in San Francisco:

"Have all sizes avail as of today except 5. Thin on 5.5-6.5. And 10-12"


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, *kar*! and *elise*! and everyone who contributes to this evil, evil thread!

i am trying so hard to behave and not buy. i have quite a few trips coming up this year which i know i will enjoy, but right now i just want to spend my travel fund on 6" loubies!

and i did not see a red suede bianca. nope, didn't see it. does anyone know if the bianca is coming in the framboise suede?


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *Elise* and *Kar*!  Thank you for posting all that info.  Unfortunately, my work computer blocks all those beautiful pictures you posted  but can't wait to go home to see them!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

*ALTADAMA in Jade watersnake.................*

*I just swapped out my Bibis at NM Bellevue and saw the Altadama in Jade watersnake on display.  Fearing they might have my size, I did not ask what they had in stock.  Just FYI in case anyone is looking.*

*My SA, Heather, is gone and I don't have a new contact there yet.*


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW thank you for posting this! Love the green and yellow strass on the bag! I am definitely buying the LP in metallic watersnake!


*la girl* I so can not wait to see a picture of the metallic watersnake LP!!! I have a feeling I'll definitely be buying it!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> NM in San Francisco just received the Luxura and Jenny calf Laminato. They also received the jade watersnake AD. I do not know what sizes are available. Call and ask for Joe Hamersma.



Thank you for these pics and the info on the Jade WS AD's Kar!


----------



## hazeltt

I'm really liking the Daf Booty! Thanks for the intel and pics *Elise*!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Yes Elise wonderful pictures and intel, I have one more reason to cool down for a bit. Thank you!! Very mix must enter my life.
 When anyone gets wind please let me know! Adding to my signature now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Elise499 said:


> Hey girls, I saw the F/W 2011.2012 collection, so here it what you can expect :
> 
> - the new colors are red capra royal, purple, indigo, emeraude and green chartreuse
> - *the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede*
> - *Daffodile will come in booty (Daf Booty) and boot (Daf Botte)*
> - The Bibi's heel will be the heel of the collection. The Daffodile with the Bibi heel are called Daffy 160. They will come in chartreuse suede, indigo suede, red capra royal suede and more
> - Jenny in emeraude satin
> - Lady Daf in red capra royal suede
> - There will be a new print on the Fifi, it is like a military pattern with paillette (the colors combinaison are pink/yellow/black or black/brown/green)
> - The Cat Chain will be available in camel, there will be a version without the chain it is called the Rider Flat
> -* The Ecotrash will be available in new colors
> - There is a new version of the Coussin with an open toe*
> - Lady Peep sling in purple patent
> - Lady Peep and Altadama in red croco
> - Hyper Privé in purple croco
> - Miss Clichy in red suede and purple suede
> -* New strass color : green/yellow*
> - Yolanda in chatreuse watersnake
> - *Lady Peep metallic watersnake*
> - Coroclic = Une Plume closed-toe
> - Pigalle in black leather with black spike
> - Bambou (in purple miniglitter, red, purple suede) = Bibi with open-toe
> - New material : glitter fabrick york (in Bambou, Pigalle, Lady Peep)
> - There is style called Macale which is a mix between the Denis and Romaine
> - Duvette (black/gold and nude/gold)
> -* There will be many beautiful boots
> *
> This is all I remember
> 
> Some style from the Fashion Week that will be available :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Splash Fur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalili Plato
> 
> 
> Pigalle Volant in chartreuse



 Elise. All of this and a *New Very Mix!*  My wallet is not safe!


----------



## hazeltt

*jenay*, I spoke to Anthony from Barneys and asked about the Bianca in royal blue watersnake. I was hoping they would be getting them in because $120 for shipping at boutique is quite ridiculous. Anyway, he was checking in the lookbook and he told me they ordered it in jade and grenadine watersnake! He would know by tomorrow if they'll be getting them in! I'll be so happy if it's true because I thought it was cancelled!


----------



## Dessye

A new Very Mix?  Did someone say a *NEW VERY MIX* ?????   Please, please, pretty please be in black strass....


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> *jenay*, I spoke to Anthony from Barneys and asked about the Bianca in royal blue watersnake. I was hoping they would be getting them in because $120 for shipping at boutique is quite ridiculous. Anyway, he was checking in the lookbook and he told me they ordered it in jade and grenadine watersnake! He would know by tomorrow if they'll be getting them in! I'll be so happy if it's true because I thought it was cancelled!


 
It was cancelled for the Boutiques only.  The dept stores are safe AFAIK


----------



## Dessye

FYI, some NMs are getting the *Grenadine WS AD*....:ninja:


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the intel and eye candy *elise*!


----------



## Louboufan

Lol! Thank you Elise!


cityfashionista said:


> Elise. All of this and a *new very mix!*  My wallet is not safe!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> *jenay*, I spoke to Anthony from Barneys and asked about the Bianca in royal blue watersnake. I was hoping they would be getting them in because $120 for shipping at boutique is quite ridiculous. Anyway, he was checking in the lookbook and he told me they ordered it in jade and grenadine watersnake! He would know by tomorrow if they'll be getting them in! I'll be so happy if it's true because I thought it was cancelled!



Thanks for the update. 

Anthony is one of my good friends so he always lets me know what's up!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> FYI, some NMs are getting the *Grenadine WS AD*....:ninja:



Argh! Is Nordys the only place that hasn't gotten them?! Grr


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Argh! Is Nordys the only place that hasn't gotten them?! Grr


 
I don't think so, I don't remember seeing them in the LookBook.  But I could be wrong   I saw RB suede Lady Daf, Zebra Lady Daf, RB suede Trailer, white Lady Clou, Fifi AB strass, MBB (can't remember ?fram), Pampas bootie and can't remember what else.  My memory is so poor these days


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks for the pics Elise, i'm so in love with the volcano very mix, so gorgeous and funky! Can't wait to see better pics!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> I don't think so, I don't remember seeing them in the LookBook.  But I could be wrong   I saw RB suede Lady Daf, Zebra Lady Daf, RB suede Trailer, white Lady Clou, Fifi AB strass, MBB (can't remember ?fram), Pampas bootie and can't remember what else.  My memory is so poor these days



oh i meant they are the only ones who haven't gotten them in stock.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Oh,


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Oh,



Hehe this smilie!!!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Oh,



oh no worries, *Dessye*!


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> A new Very Mix?  Did someone say a *NEW VERY MIX* ?????   Please, please, pretty please be in black strass....


so far just fire opal, i'm hoping for volcano... it was in black last season though?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Really? I only saw them in silver :cry:  Was there black????


----------



## hazeltt

Yep, there was black. I also remember seeing black Amber strass. Soo gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Really? I only saw them in silver :cry:  Was there black????


yes there was. the collection had VM in silver, black and gold. same with bridget's back and pigalili.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> *- the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede
> *


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye is to cheap looking to me
> and the boot well seems like you could follow someone to grandmother's house in those.


 
I agree about the eye LP slings. Are they DIY???   If the eye theme had been done differently like small black on larger white round studs then maybe 

*Stardoll*: the Grinch :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> Thanks *Elise* and *Kar*! Thank you for posting all that info. Unfortunately, my work computer blocks all those beautiful pictures you posted  but can't wait to go home to see them!


 
Just saw them....and yeppers my wallet is going to be in serious jeopardy --- again.  I totally love the Futura/Alti/Bibi shoe (whatever the name is) - it is a work of genius 

Just when I think Msr. Louboutin can't possibly get any better than he already is, he outdoes himself again and again! I can't stand it


----------



## MsCav2

Bergdorfs Order was cancelled so surely hope Barneys gets JADE WS Bianca!


----------



## BattyBugs

I might be in trouble with the fall collection. I'm really liking the Vicky Booty & the Daff Booty. I haven't had too much trouble turning my head away from this recent collection, but fall, that will be another story.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> yes there was. the collection had VM in silver, black and gold. same with bridget's back and pigalili.


 


hazeltt said:


> Yep, there was black. I also remember seeing black Amber strass. Soo gorgeous!


 
Does anyone know who carried the black VM?  I was told my LV boutique that only the gold and silver were made


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I might be in trouble with the fall collection. I'm really liking the Vicky Booty & the Daff Booty. I haven't had too much trouble turning my head away from this recent collection, but fall, that will be another story.


 
I surely wish I didn't like anything in the spring collection... 

I agree with you that the Vicky and Daff Booty are HOT!!!


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone know which boutique might receiving or already have the royal blue lady peeps?


----------



## LavenderIce

Star86doll said:


> Anyone know which boutique might receiving or already have the royal blue lady peeps?



Do you mean the royal blue patent?  The online boutique has only one size left:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-150mm-17187.html


----------



## Star86doll

LavenderIce said:


> Do you mean the royal blue patent? The online boutique has only one size left:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-150mm-17187.html


 
Yes but I am from the UK, can't order from US louboutin site thats why I asked if anyone know or seen RB patent in boutique.


----------



## hazeltt

Do you know who ordered the RB watersnake Bianca, besides the CL boutiques in the US? It is an exotic and JJR refused to sell them to me.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi girls,
 Well I got a bit of info from AMY today about future wedges. All currently in a 38(just the size I requested)
*PARIA*: in yellow pink and purple 
*Almeria*: in nude black and Fram patent, 
*Candena Tresse*: in brown and ivory http://us.christianlouboutin.com/cadena-tresse-specchio-laminato-16789.html
*Deroba* in taupe
*I LOVe*: in black nude and fram patent http://us.christianlouboutin.com/i-love-120mm.html
*YOU LOVE* (which is the I LOVE without ankle strap)


Also saw this Jade WS clutch http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek-1/bikini-watersnake-16710.html


----------



## crystalhowlett

*Very Mix* in Volcano Strass with Gold spikes HOT HOT HOT



Dessye said:


> A new Very Mix?  Did someone say a *NEW VERY MIX* ?????   Please, please, pretty please be in black strass....


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Hi girls,
> Well I got a bit of info from AMY today about future wedges. All currently in a 38(just the size I requested)
> *PARIA*: in yellow pink and purple
> *Almeria*: in nude black and Fram patent,
> *Candena Tresse*: in brown and ivory http://us.christianlouboutin.com/cadena-tresse-specchio-laminato-16789.html
> *Deroba* in taupe
> *I LOVe*: in black nude and fram patent http://us.christianlouboutin.com/i-love-120mm.html
> *YOU LOVE* (which is the I LOVE without ankle strap)
> 
> 
> Also saw this Jade WS clutch http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek-1/bikini-watersnake-16710.html



Do you actually mean PARIA or do you mean PRAIA? Did you make a typo, or is there a new style on the horizon???


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Hi girls,
> Well I got a bit of info from AMY today about future wedges. All currently in a 38(just the size I requested)
> *PARIA*: in yellow pink and purple
> *Almeria*: in nude black and Fram patent,
> *Candena Tresse*: in brown and ivory http://us.christianlouboutin.com/cadena-tresse-specchio-laminato-16789.html
> *Deroba* in taupe
> *I LOVe*: in black nude and fram patent http://us.christianlouboutin.com/i-love-120mm.html
> *YOU LOVE* (which is the I LOVE without ankle strap)
> 
> 
> Also saw this Jade WS clutch http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek-1/bikini-watersnake-16710.html


 
I'm pretty sure I saw the Almeria in black patent and fram patent at Miami Boutique.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> Do you actually mean PARIA or do you mean PRAIA? Did you make a typo, or is there a new style on the horizon???



You know I havent spelled it correctly from the get go! hahaha 
*P-R-A-I-A* is correct Thank YOu JEN!


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> You know I havent spelled it correctly from the get go! hahaha
> *P-R-A-I-A* is correct Thank YOu JEN!



Lol!


----------



## 5elle

Almeria in nude?


----------



## gymangel812

crystalhowlett said:


> *Very Mix* in Volcano Strass with Gold spikes HOT HOT HOT


i don't know if VM will be in volcano. only pigalili plato has been confirmed in volcano. fire opal only so far for VM. i hope VM comes in volcano though.


----------



## MadameElle

5elle said:


> Almeria in nude?



its currently listed on the online store:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/almeria-120mm-16805.html


----------



## jeNYC

Now available in NY Madison 

Trophe Large Nappa Rino Cuoio $1495
Bikini Pouch Watersnake Grenadine $995
Bikini Pouch Watersnake Jade $995
*Altadama 140mm Blue Watersnake $1095*
Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950 
Lady Daf 160mm Watersnake Saba Laminato $1295
*Lady Peep 150mm Python Batik $1665 *
Balota 150mm Black Miniglitter $1195
Sexy 100mm Black Diamond Strass $3095
Beverly 100mm Black Suede Silver Minisquares $895
Zecroi 70mm Pony Leopard $865
Sonietta Flat Watersnake Royal Blue $795
Pampas Flat Calf Rete $995


----------



## SassySarah

jeNYC said:


> Now available in NY Madison
> 
> Trophe Large Nappa Rino Cuoio $1495
> Bikini Pouch Watersnake Grenadine $995
> Bikini Pouch Watersnake Jade $995
> *Altadama 140mm Blue Watersnake $1095*
> Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950
> Lady Daf 160mm Watersnake Saba Laminato $1295
> *Lady Peep 150mm Python Batik $1665 *
> Balota 150mm Black Miniglitter $1195
> Sexy 100mm Black Diamond Strass $3095
> Beverly 100mm Black Suede Silver Minisquares $895
> Zecroi 70mm Pony Leopard $865
> Sonietta Flat Watersnake Royal Blue $795
> Pampas Flat Calf Rete $995



I just uploaded photos here ***NEW CLs for SPRING 2011: Pics & Info Only - No Chatting***
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840.html


----------



## SassySarah

A couple photos of what's available at Madison right now:  

Altadama 140mm Blue Watersnake $1095






Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950






Sexy 100mm Black Diamond Strass $3095


----------



## jenayb

OMFG!!!!


Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950


 

Rarely is there a shoe that stops me dead in my tracks.... This has made the list! OMG!


----------



## CMP86

I'm loving the sonietta flat in royal blue watersnake.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely is there a shoe that stops me dead in my tracks.... This has made the list! OMG!


 DIDDOOOOOOO!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG i tried on the Black Lady Clou today at Holt Renphrew and LOVED them!!!! I am so excited to get the Ruby Lady Clou! Holt renphrew is going to hold my size for me when they come in so i dont have to do this whole wire transfer thing with JJR!


----------



## carlinha

^congrats *CG*!!!  so you have decided on the lady clou over the balota?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely is there a shoe that stops me dead in my tracks.... This has made the list! OMG!


 
Yeah, I know.  I almost got drool on my keyboard...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> i don't know if VM will be in volcano. only pigalili plato has been confirmed in volcano. fire opal only so far for VM. i hope VM comes in volcano though.



Yes, there are some Boutiques that ordered the FO + Volcano Strass VM


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> OMG i tried on the Black Lady Clou today at Holt Renphrew and LOVED them!!!! I am so excited to get the Ruby Lady Clou! Holt renphrew is going to hold my size for me when they come in so i dont have to do this whole wire transfer thing with JJR!



I loved the look of this shoe when I tried it on at NM a while back, but it just wasn't practical for me.  



Dessye said:


> Yeah, I know.  I almost got drool on my keyboard...



_Almost!? _


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> _Almost!? _


 
Even if I did, it would be too embarrassing to admit!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Yes, there are some Boutiques that ordered the FO + Volcano Strass VM


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Yes, there are some Boutiques that ordered the FO + Volcano Strass VM


omg yay you have made my day

and ita with everyone about those croc. where is my money tree?!? i want those and the jade croc ones!


----------



## bling*lover

gymangel812 said:


> omg yay you have made my day
> 
> and ita with everyone about those croc. where is my money tree?!? *i want those and the jade croc ones*!


 
You and me both sista!!!! 

The FO VM are gorgeous, it would be awesome if the VM came in the volcano!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> OMG i tried on the Black Lady Clou today at Holt Renphrew and LOVED them!!!! I am so excited to get the Ruby Lady Clou! Holt renphrew is going to hold my size for me when they come in so i dont have to do this whole wire transfer thing with JJR!




Congrats *CG*! Doing the whole wire transfer thing is annoying! I'm glad you're getting the ruby lady clou! They'll look amazing on you!


----------



## hazeltt

I think I need some croc in my life!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *CG*!!!!  Lady Clou =


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> I think I need some croc in my life!


 
I need more croc in my life!   I'm getting greedy   Too bad, these exotics don't go on sale at boutiques


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> I need more croc in my life!   I'm getting greedy   Too bad, these exotics don't go on sale at boutiques



LOL I remember how I hated looking at reptiles and amphibians in books when I was younger. Now I wish they'll (skin only!) be on my feet!


----------



## SophieLov

I need to pray for my wallet  there is waaaay  to many I love at the moment and way to many of the new season I love and waaaaaay too many of the older styles I LOVE that are popping up everywhere in my size I'm going to have to rethink my budget for the next 6months


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> ^congrats *CG*!!!  so you have decided on the lady clou over the balota?


I think I'm going to get both actually.  I can't decide on just one! And holts may be getting the balota in as well! Yay!

*Jenay*: yes I was thinking that too but I couldn't get over their beauty! 

*Hazel*:  thanks sweets! I can't wait! 

*Dessye*: thank u !!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN FO AND VOLCANO STRASS PLEASE??


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^FO (fire opal) is the more reddish/orange colors (the lady claude came in FO, see post #3 http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...s-of-your-strass-crystal-cls-here-540309.html) and volcano appears more of a rainbow effect to me... (*carlinha's* ambers have volcano strass, see post #22 http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...s-of-your-strass-crystal-cls-here-540309.html)


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you. Oh ya there is a difference. Thank you mochi!! I love both!


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison:*


Altadama 140mm Blue Watersnake $1095
Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950 
Lady Daf 160mm Watersnake Saba Laminato $1295
Lady Peep 150mm Python Batik $1665 
Balota 150mm Black Miniglitter $1195
Sexy 100mm Black Diamond Strass $3095
Beverly 100mm Black Suede Silver Minisquares $895
Zecroi 70mm Pony Leopard $865
Sonietta Flat Watersnake Royal Blue $795
Pampas Flat Calf Rete $995


----------



## crystalhowlett

Lady daff WS SL 
Sonietta in Rb WS. Wow so pretty. 
I will be strong and hold back. Very Mix very mix very mix........
Announcement: my jade watersnake  altadamas should be here Saturday so excited! Hope it stops raining!


----------



## Faraasha

I NEED some new Loubs...


----------



## Amaryllix

I *need* the Nardja boots. Needneedneed. Thank you, *Elise!*

Poor wallet. ush:


----------



## jenayb

Ugh. HN just got in a new style that I wanted but they told me it would be $134 to ship to the US.


----------



## Dessye

^^^What style?  If it's worth it and you won't be able to find it in the US, then go for it!

Hey, how come the LP Batik is $1665 at Madison but $1695 at Horatio and Miami???   It's not a big difference but still...

I still can't get over the Alabastro croc ADs....


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Lady daff WS SL
> Sonietta in Rb WS. Wow so pretty.
> I will be strong and hold back. Very Mix very mix very mix........
> Announcement: my jade watersnake altadamas should be here Saturday so excited! Hope it stops raining!


 
Yay, *Crystal*!  Can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

crystalhowlett said:


> Lady daff WS SL
> Sonietta in Rb WS. Wow so pretty.
> I will be strong and hold back. Very Mix very mix very mix........
> Announcement: my jade watersnake  altadamas should be here Saturday so excited! Hope it stops raining!




YAYA cant wait to see!!!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. HN just got in a new style that I wanted but they told me it would be $134 to ship to the US.


\
????? huh?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dessye said:


> ^^^What style? If it's worth it and you won't be able to find it in the US, then go for it!
> 
> Hey, how come the LP Batik is $1665 at Madison but $1695 at Horatio and Miami???  It's not a big difference but still...
> 
> I still can't get over the Alabastro croc ADs....


 
Mine were $1665 from Miami


----------



## moshi_moshi

the alabastro croc ads are just....


----------



## Dessye

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Mine were $1665 from Miami


 
Hey, I'm pretty sure they charged me $1695!!!!  I have to go check now...

ETA: They did.  I'm going to ask for a refund just out of principle.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> \
> ????? huh?


 
Heh, that was my reaction, too.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Hey, I'm pretty sure they charged me $1695!!!!  I have to go check now...
> 
> ETA: They did.  *I'm going to ask for a refund just out of principle.*



You should. Good luck.


----------



## HermesLuv

WOW those alabastro altadamas are TDF.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> ^^^What style?  If it's worth it and you won't be able to find it in the US, then go for it!
> 
> Hey, how come the LP Batik is $1665 at Madison but $1695 at Horatio and Miami???   It's not a big difference but still...
> 
> *I still can't get over the Alabastro croc ADs...*.



Me neither!!

And I hope you can get a refund!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Thanks, I'm going to try.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Mine were $1665 from Miami



Ands worth every red cent.... gorgeous dahhhhling, gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

Calling all you Daf lovers out there!!!!! 

MyTheresa.com has the black suede Daf on pre-order 

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/daffodile-160-suede-pumps.html


----------



## BattyBugs

Neiman Marcus in Northpark Center, Dallas, will be getting the Daffodile in Aurora Borelalis strass.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Calling all you Daf lovers out there!!!!!
> 
> MyTheresa.com has the black suede Daf on pre-order
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/daffodile-160-suede-pumps.html



Sold out!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Sold out!


 
Ugh ush::shame:


----------



## gymangel812

Cityfashionista said:


> Sold out!


i think they're for pre-order, you have to be added to their waitlist.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye- mine were $1665 from Horatio. 




Dessye said:


> ^^^What style?  If it's worth it and you won't be able to find it in the US, then go for it!
> 
> Hey, how come the LP Batik is $1665 at Madison but $1695 at Horatio and Miami???   It's not a big difference but still...
> 
> I still can't get over the Alabastro croc ADs....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you lovely *bella *

*dessye- *I hope they give it to you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

here is a pic of the new praia coming out, Amy just sent it to me.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Croco Lucido Alabastro $5950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely is there a shoe that stops me dead in my tracks.... This has made the list! OMG!


 

Miami has had those for almost year. They might still have them at the lower price.


----------



## ntntgo

Jennys finally in at Horatio.


----------



## carlinha

pink powder and jade?


----------



## ntntgo

Anyone having problems with the French boutiques can PM me and I can direct you to some help.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> here is a pic of the new praia coming out, Amy just sent it to me.


 
Meh.  



ntntgo said:


> Miami has had those for almost year. They might still have them at the lower price.


 
Really? Thanks for sharing! I wonder what the lower price is...


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Really? Thanks for sharing! I wonder what the lower price is...


 
i think like 5450 or something like that


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i think like 5450 or something like that



Errrrr.......


----------



## moshi_moshi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> here is a pic of the new praia coming out, Amy just sent it to me.


 
love that this has the front platform.... is it coming in more neutral colors?


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> love that this has the front platform.... is it coming in more neutral colors?


 
The current Praia avialable in black or khaki (different variations were ordered by different stores/boutiques) is identical. The reason the picture she shared has the platform as opposed to the Panier 120 is that it is a 140.


----------



## Faraasha

I need some exotic in my life...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Meh.


 
ya meh is right, wish they were getting more stock of the black and tan. I'm so mad I waited on these. 



moshi_moshi said:


> love that this has the front platform.... is it coming in more neutral colors?


 
sadly no just bright colors now.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Didnt expect multi colored praia's. Thought it would be tan or black bottom and colored toe and ankle strap. Looks like a mexican corner store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  too feista for me. hehehe


----------



## moshi_moshi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ya meh is right, wish they were getting more stock of the black and tan. I'm so mad I waited on these.
> 
> 
> 
> sadly no just bright colors now.


 
oh poo.... 

i just can't do a height like that without a platform


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> The current Praia avialable in black or khaki (different variations were ordered by different stores/boutiques) is identical. The reason the picture she shared has the platform as opposed to the Panier 120 is that it is a 140.


 
i didn't even realize there was a difference between the praia and the panier... in my mind i was only thinking of the panier

thanks!!


----------



## ilirida

carlinha said:


> pink powder and jade?



I just called Horatio, the jade Jenny have been cancelled Icalled when that all went on and CL customer service said it wasn't!  I want them


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i didn't even realize there was a difference between the praia and the panier... in my mind i was only thinking of the panier
> 
> thanks!!


 
Yep! BIG difference! They look completely different on. 

I have the Panier in black/khaki & khaki/khaki. I had the Praia in black/black but it was a bit too big. I wish I had kept it now.


----------



## ntntgo

ilirida said:


> I just called Horatio, the jade Jenny have been cancelled Icalled when that all went on and CL customer service said it wasn't!  I want them


 
Maybe they were cancelled from there but they've been shipped to other boutiques.  I'll get you the info via email.

BTW, has anyone tried them on because I ordered them TTS.  I got the PP and the RB will be in the next shipment to LV.  They are already on the dock.


----------



## ntntgo

*ilirida*-Jade hasn't been cancelled, they shipped and are on the dock.  Las Vegas will have them as soon as they clear customs along with the RB.


----------



## ilirida

ntntgo said:


> *ilirida*-Jade hasn't been cancelled, they shipped and are on the dock.  Las Vegas will have them as soon as they clear customs along with the RB.



^^^Thank you so much, I wish Horatio was still getting them, I wanted to compare the jade and pinkpowder IRL. And I tried on the Jenny at Neimans in the gold exclusive color they had I tried them in a 39 which is my CL TTS and they were loose in the back. I would definitely go a half size down which is my US TTS. HTH


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeez i just got word that jade ws jenny is arriving at horatio. why is it always so confusing lol!!!. i think they should just go hunt more WS to fill the shortage!!! (that sounds awful)


----------



## ntntgo

*ilirida*-thanks for the sizing info.  Horatio is still getting them.  Fear not.  Bessy tried them on today for me in the PP and she had to go tts because the half size down was too small in the toe box so she told me to go tts.  I hope she's right because I have a very narrow heel and heel slippage is an issue.


----------



## ilirida

ntntgo said:


> *ilirida*-thanks for the sizing info.  Horatio is still getting them.  Fear not.  Bessy tried them on today for me in the PP and she had to go tts because the half size down was too small in the toe box so she told me to go tts.  I hope she's right because I have a very narrow heel and heel slippage is an issue.



That's scary cause I have a very wide foot and when I size up for my width I have bad heel slippage. And it's usually very hard for me to go a half size down because of my width but with these I could.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ilirida said:


> That's scary cause I have a very wide foot and when I size up for my width I have bad heel slippage. And it's usually very hard for me to go a half size down because of my width but with these I could.



Thank you so much for such sizing clarification. I was struggling with myself about the Jenny sizing as i have to order them from abroad. I have a slightly wide high arched feet.


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> *ilirida*-thanks for the sizing info. Horatio is still getting them. Fear not. Bessy tried them on today for me in the PP and she had to go tts because the half size down was too small in the toe box so she told me to go tts. I hope she's right because I have a very narrow heel and heel slippage is an issue.


 
I have a narrow heel, but I've found a solution that works, without using heel grips (which push your toes out the front). If the length is perfect, I am using a heel grip at the front of my shoes, right at the base of my toes/top of the ball of my foot. It doesn't bulk up the front of the shoe, but pushes my foot back, keeping my narrow heels from popping out. If I need a little more pad to fill the shoe, but not as much as a complete foot petal, I cut the foot petal. Hope that helps.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!

Does anyone have the Royal Watersnake AD's? I just saw an AMAAAAAAZING pair of Jade AD's on a special someone who shalt not be named  until she is ready to reveal... and now I officially need new AD's... so my question is

Royal Watersnake?
Jade Watersnake?

Any modeling pics of the Royal?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Jade!!!!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

NY Madison emailed me a list and pictures of shoes they have in stock and they have the *WS Jenny in PP *in stock


----------



## Dessye

ilirida said:


> I just called Horatio, the jade Jenny have been cancelled Icalled when that all went on and CL customer service said it wasn't!  I want them


 
WHAT????? 

ETA: Oops, should have read further.  Whew!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jeez i just got word that jade ws jenny is arriving at horatio. why is it always so confusing lol!!!. i think they should just go hunt more WS to fill the shortage!!! (that sounds awful)


 
LOL *nerdy *this is so awful, yet hilarious. What a girl would do for her exotic shoes! 



BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the Royal Watersnake AD's? I just saw an AMAAAAAAZING pair of Jade AD's on a special someone who shalt not be named  until she is ready to reveal... and now I officially need new AD's... so my question is
> 
> Royal Watersnake?
> Jade Watersnake?
> 
> Any modeling pics of the Royal?


 
:ninja:


----------



## Dessye

^^^^


----------



## clothingguru

I cant wait for the Jade WS jenny


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Bella *: Jade


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the Royal Watersnake AD's? I just saw an AMAAAAAAZING pair of Jade AD's on a special someone who shalt not be named  until she is ready to reveal... and now I officially need new AD's... so my question is
> 
> Royal Watersnake?
> Jade Watersnake?
> 
> Any modeling pics of the Royal?



they are both beautiful, *Bella*!!!!! GET BOTH!


----------



## Amaryllix

*Bella,* I agree, *Jade*!! But I'm biased.


----------



## bling*lover

Just to be different *Bella* i'll say *RB*, but they are both equally gorgeous! Good luck deciding!


----------



## jenayb

Jade!!


----------



## Dessye

*Jade!!!!!*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Bella I say Jade I love the Jade!


----------



## ochie

I visited SCP last week and tried these gorgeous babies on.. How I wish I could get them..


----------



## compulsive

^ Those are amazing


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the Royal Watersnake AD's? I just saw an AMAAAAAAZING pair of Jade AD's on a special someone who shalt not be named  until she is ready to reveal... and now I officially need new AD's... so my question is
> 
> Royal Watersnake?
> Jade Watersnake?
> 
> Any modeling pics of the Royal?



*Bella,* you can't go wrong with either color, they are both truly divine! However, if you want to different from the majority, then I vote the Royal blue!




ochie said:


> I visited SCP last week and tried these gorgeous babies on.. How I wish I could get them..



Stunning!


----------



## BijouBleu

Stunning! I was there with my friend 2 weeks ago, she bought them as her wedding shoes 



ochie said:


> I visited SCP last week and tried these gorgeous babies on.. How I wish I could get them..


----------



## crystalhowlett

What a beautiful wedding heel!!! Love it!!! I want
To add a few crystals to my lace yoyo's.


----------



## ochie

Bijou- your friend better post modeling pictures when she wears them in her wedding!


----------



## l.a_girl19

So I emailed Horatio about the Jade Jennys and they told me to fill out the form..I called to give my security code and they told me the Jennys are not in yet


----------



## jenayb

^ Yet????


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ That is what they said. I told them I was on the waitlist and that an SA had told me to fill out the form but then they said that they would call me when it was in...why is everything else in and not the jade? lol


----------



## sakura

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ That is what they said. I told them I was on the waitlist and that an SA had told me to fill out the form but then they said that they would call me when it was in...why is everything else in and not the jade? lol



It's just in a different shipment.  Sometimes the full size run doesn't arrive at the same time either.


----------



## jenayb

I honestly think the Jade is going to be one of those very HTF materials.. Idk.

I don't get it. Are they getting them or not?


----------



## MrsLoubou313

SassySarah said:


> A couple photos of what's available at Madison right now:
> Sexy 100mm Black Diamond Strass $3095


----------



## sakura

jenaywins said:


> I honestly think the Jade is going to be one of those very HTF materials.. Idk.
> 
> I don't get it. Are they getting them or not?



The customer agreement form is basically a commitment that you will purchase the shoe.  Thus, you'll be the first one the boutique calls when the shoe comes in.

It sounds like they're expecting the shoes soon.


----------



## jenayb

sakura said:


> The customer agreement form is basically a commitment that you will purchase the shoe.  Thus, you'll be the first one the boutique calls when the shoe comes in.
> 
> It sounds like they're expecting the shoes soon.



Right. But the rumour was that Horatio wasn't receiving the shoe, per what several ladies were told. So now they are...?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Weeeiird. Right?


----------



## sakura

jenaywins said:


> Right. But the rumour was that Horatio wasn't receiving the shoe, per what several ladies were told. So now they are...?



It seems like there's a miscommunication about the shoe.  But from what I've heard, the jade Jennys were not cancelled.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^That is also what I was told a few hours ago


----------



## BijouBleu

Oh, she will!! I'll see to it 



ochie said:


> Bijou- your friend better post modeling pictures when she wears them in her wedding!


----------



## mishybelle

ochie said:


> I visited SCP last week and tried these gorgeous babies on.. How I wish I could get them..


 
OMG. LOVE. THESE. I'm not a big fan of the Daffodile, but the Stardust??? Oh wow. Lace AND sparklies. I am dying as I type and contemplating a surprise visit to see my sister in SCP, err, OC...


----------



## BijouBleu

^^^:lolots::lolots: Did anyone mention there's a matching clutch ? 
_
I will wait for the daff bootie 
I will wait for the daff bootie
I will wait for the daff bootie  _



mishybelle said:


> OMG. LOVE. THESE. I'm not a big fan of the Daffodile, but the Stardust??? Oh wow. Lace AND sparklies. I am dying as I type and contemplating a surprise visit to see my sister in SCP, err, OC...


----------



## Dessye

Wow, is that you modelling the Stardust, *Ochie*?  They look gorgeous  What's the retail on these by the way?  I seem to recall it's rather steep.

*Mishy* - you're too funny :lolots:


----------



## candyapples88

Barneys.com received a new shipment of the black MBB if anyone is looking.


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye they run $4,295!!



Dessye said:


> Wow, is that you modelling the Stardust, *Ochie*?  They look gorgeous  What's the retail on these by the way?  I seem to recall it's rather steep.
> 
> *Mishy* - you're too funny :lolots:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know which CL boutique has the black suede Balotas? I just bought the black mini glitter ones from Madison cuz I like that they have patent heels and platforms. It will be easy to clean. I also like th Black suede ones though. 

Madison also has the RB Balotas!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which CL boutique has the black suede Balotas? I just bought the black mini glitter ones from Madison cuz I like that they have patent heels and platforms. It will be easy to clean. I also like th Black suede ones though.
> 
> Madison also has the RB Balotas!



Congrats on yours, did you go TTS?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^Thank you! I got them half a size down I had the Ambertinas which have a similar build in terms of the platform and heel. They are both 150mm and the Ambertina fit me perfectly. The website also says to get them half a size down. 

I was a little hesitant about glitter since I promised myself to stop buying glitter but these seemed so lovely and easy to clean!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^Thank you! I got them half a size down I had the Ambertinas which have a similar build in terms of the platform and heel. They are both 150mm and the Ambertina fit me perfectly. The website also says to get them half a size down.
> 
> I was a little hesitant about glitter since I promised myself to stop buying glitter but these seemed so lovely and easy to clean!



OMG, Modeling pix pleaaase.
I need some BLACK GLITz in my life


----------



## yazziestarr

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which CL boutique has the black suede Balotas? I just bought the black mini glitter ones from Madison cuz I like that they have patent heels and platforms. It will be easy to clean. I also like th Black suede ones though.
> 
> Madison also has the RB Balotas!



I don't know about boutique but Nordstrom's has black suede.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Seductive*- I hope I made the right choice over the black suede ones! I will post pics this week when they get here!

*Yazzie*-Thank you!


----------



## ochie

BijouBleu said:


> Oh, she will!! I'll see to it



I can't wait!


----------



## ochie

mishybelle said:


> OMG. LOVE. THESE. I'm not a big fan of the Daffodile, but the Stardust??? Oh wow. Lace AND sparklies. I am dying as I type and contemplating a surprise visit to see my sister in SCP, err, OC...



get them *mishy*


----------



## ochie

Dessye said:


> Wow, is that you modelling the Stardust, *Ochie*?  They look gorgeous  What's the retail on these by the way?  I seem to recall it's rather steep.
> 
> *Mishy* - you're too funny :lolots:



Yup yup yup!  they are really gorgeous IRL..  I did not check the price sorry.. *bijoublue* post that they are $4295


----------



## carlinha

there is so much confusion regarding the watersnakes!  i'll just believe it when i see it!!!  but as someone already posted, the pink powder WS jenny have arrived... i think the jade and RB WS are coming this week...

*lagirl*, i think you made the right choice with the black glitter balota!!!  they are AMAZING woman!!!  i am tempted too!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Hahah Thank you I am excited! I just worte you a really long comment in your thread. If you love any other color that the Balotas come in you need to get them because that style looks perfect on you!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Hahah Thank you I am excited! I just worte you a really long comment in your thread. If you love any other color that the Balotas come in you need to get them because that style looks perfect on you!



awww thanks girl  *adct* also told me the same thing, she said i should get it in other colors too cuz it's very flattering on my feet.... she thinks i should get the nude glitter, but i think the black glitter will look more amazing on... i think for the style, it looks very good as a contrast against your skintone.  i think nude glitter will just blend in and not stand out as much for me.  i can't wait for you to get them, so i can see modeling pics.  when are they arriving?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ She is right. More! More! I like the nude glitter one also and I think that they would look great on you because of that tan!!!! Your skin tone will really compliment them IMO. BUT the black glitter will for sure go with everything and give just enough sparkle! I originally didn't want the Balotas until I saw those. I think they will really be just the right amount of everything! I say go for the black but since this style is crazyyyyy perfect on you...I would go for BOTH! I saw the nude ones or I think gold on a celeb not too long ago (I think it was Jessica Alba) and they looked even better when they are on! Yup its her! Heres the pic!

Thank you I am guessing they will get here sometime at the beginning of the week!


----------



## jeshika

ooooh, these are beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> Dessye they run $4,295!!


 


ochie said:


> Yup yup yup!  they are really gorgeous IRL.. I did not check the price sorry.. *bijoublue* post that they are $4295


 
  That's steep for a shoe with only a few strass crystals?   Maybe this lace is extra intricate?


----------



## Dessye

As for the *jade* WS Jenny, I'm sure that LV and Miami will be getting them and Horatio too I believe.  I think there's an SA who isn't clear on what's been called in Jade WS and what hasn't


----------



## ntntgo

*To clear up the Jade WS Jenny*
They will be in Las Vegas and Horatio within the next 10 days.  They are in the country and clearing customs.
Miami only ordered the Powder Pink.
Las Vegas is also getting the Royal Blue which is in the shipment also already in the country.
I don't deal with the other US boutiques (other than Madison) but those I can speak to with certainty.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *To clear up the Jade WS Jenny*
> They will be in Las Vegas and Horatio within the next 10 days.  They are in the country and clearing customs.
> Miami only ordered the Powder Pink.
> Las Vegas is also getting the Royal Blue which is in the shipment also already in the country.
> I don't deal with the other US boutiques (other than Madison) but those I can speak to with certainty.



RB WS Jenny... I think I had better be glad that I have not seen a pic or else I could be in big trouble... 

Thank you for the clarification! I think I speak for myself and *many* others when I say this is a great help!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Yes thank you *ntntgo*! Yayyy I am so excited!

Hi *Jenay*!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Yes thank you *ntntgo*! Yayyy I am so excited!
> 
> Hi *Jenay*!!!



Hi, lover!!  

(I've been so busy doing housework and errands with DBF today that I haven't had a chance to pop online really today! )


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ I missed ya! No messages from you today Don't worry...this way you won't be constantly tempted on all the new styles! lol Ahhhhh I didn't know the Jennys was going to be available in RB watersnake! I bought the black mini glitter Balotas today! Yayy! Now I will be really happy if I get the Jade Jennys. Then I am done for a long long time lol Hehe


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ I missed ya! No messages from you today Don't worry...this way you won't be constantly tempted on all the new styles! lol Ahhhhh I didn't know the Jennys was going to be available in RB watersnake! I bought the black mini glitter Balotas today! Yayy! Now I will be really happy if I get the Jade Jennys. Then I am done for a long long time lol Hehe



I know baby I'm sorry!  

Black mini glitter Balotas!?!?  Um, hello!? Pics, please!! I've been lusting after the black suede Balotas for the past few days... 

I wish the Jennys came in 120....


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ They should get to me this week. I wanted the black suede ones but I didn't know which boutique had them. I emailed and got no responses from any boutique. I like the mini glitter ones because of the platform and heel being patent. Easy to clean. I am so scared to ruin suede. Like my Lilac NPs...I will have a hard time with those lol

You should get them!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm not positive who has them and who doesn't...  

I'm torn between those and the black suede Toutenkaboucles.... Decisions, decisions. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Omg tough choice. Both stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I spoke with Jordan from Costa Mesa and he told me the Black Suede Balotas won't be available in the United States CL Boutiques. He said in suede, only the blue is available at Costa Mesa and Madison. Someone told me the black suede would be available at Nordstrom though! Thank you *yazzie*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Should I switch my order to the RB Balotas or should I stick with Black Mini Glitter ones? Me likey colors! Wish the black suede was at any CL boutique. I really love the glitter but it has been my experience with glitter that the shoe gets creases. I hope that isn't the case with the Balotas. Blue is so pretty too. Any opinions?


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
something to add, 
I got a littleresents today from Vegas!!
Off to see red riding hood with my little sister.


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> something to add,
> I got a littleresents today from Vegas!!
> Off to see red riding hood with my little sister.



Pretty! You know I love jade


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I love grey!! CAndy your newest are TDF!!! love them so much!


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I switch my order to the RB Balotas or should I stick with Black Mini Glitter ones? Me likey colors! Wish the black suede was at any CL boutique. I really love the glitter but it has been my experience with glitter that the shoe gets creases. I hope that isn't the case with the Balotas. Blue is so pretty too. Any opinions?


*la girl* my vote is for the RB suede hands down.


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous *crystal*!!!! Let me make it nice and big for everyone to admire!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> I love grey!! CAndy your newest are TDF!!! love them so much!



Thanks! I love the jade ADs....you're seriously making me reconsider getting them. I'm so confused now


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> something to add,
> I got a littleresents today from Vegas!!
> Off to see red riding hood with my little sister.



HOTTTT!!!  They look beautiful on you! 
Congrats!!!

How was red riding hood??! I wanna go see it too


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks Jeshika!!! One day I will figure out how to post pictures. the sticker tried to give me a hard time but I won the battle! No pb needed. Hehehe

I'm in the theater now, about to watch. Technology


----------



## l.a_girl19

RedBottomLover said:


> *la girl* my vote is for the RB suede hands down.


 
I love the blue too! I think I am going to stick with black since I have another colorful purchase coming up! Thanks for your input


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congratulations cyrstal! they look so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Crystal!!


----------



## BellaShoes

crystalhowlett said:


> Thanks Jeshika!!! One day I will figure out *how to post pictures*. the sticker tried to give me a hard time but I won the battle! No pb needed. Hehehe
> 
> I'm in the theater now, about to watch. Technology


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> As for the *jade* WS Jenny, I'm sure that LV and Miami will be getting them and Horatio too I believe. I think there's an SA who isn't clear on what's been called in Jade WS and what hasn't


 
Why do I have Miami on the brain??  I meant to type Robertson!


----------



## Faraasha

I want those shoes!!... Lol I FINALLY found a way to get those shoes, but my DF put me on a shoe ban for a while... ush:... And its not like I could get it and show it to him in the distant future or anything because he's the one who's going on a business trip where those are going to be available... 

Oh and another funny tidbit about a conversation I had with DF... He was in a very lovey dovey mood and was saying "you know, you and I belong together... Everything before you was just a build up to meeting you... etc etc etc...  If there was a previous life... You and I were meant to be together...* You were you and I was your shoes*!!!!"

:lolots:

My poor DF...


----------



## clothingguru

ochie said:


> I visited SCP last week and tried these gorgeous babies on.. How I wish I could get them..


 SOOO PRETTY!


----------



## clothingguru

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> something to add,
> I got a littleresents today from Vegas!!
> Off to see red riding hood with my little sister.




LOVE them on you crystal!!!!!!  OMG this season is killing me!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I switch my order to the RB Balotas or should I stick with Black Mini Glitter ones? Me likey colors! Wish the black suede was at any CL boutique. I really love the glitter but it has been my experience with glitter that the shoe gets creases. I hope that isn't the case with the Balotas. Blue is so pretty too. Any opinions?



Where are you getting the blk glitter from? Im falling for every color!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> Where are you getting the blk glitter from? Im falling for every color!



i hear ya *CG*!  madison has the black glitter!


----------



## areuwired

Anyone else drooling over the Jade Pigalles?  I only have one pair of CLs so far, the black patent Pigalle 120's (I'm only 22, and just started building my collection).  I MUST get the jades! My favorite color is turquoise so when I saw these babes, I practically fainted.  IN LOVE!  I also am looking for the pink Declic glitter pumps.  I have the Pigalles in 40.5; will I be the same size in the Declics?saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446239678
THANKS


----------



## Dessye

areuwired said:


> Anyone else drooling over the Jade Pigalles? I only have one pair of CLs so far, the black patent Pigalle 120's (I'm only 22, and just started building my collection). I MUST get the jades! My favorite color is turquoise so when I saw these babes, I practically fainted. IN LOVE! I also am looking for the pink Declic glitter pumps. I have the Pigalles in 40.5; will I be the same size in the Declics?saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446239678
> THANKS


 
FYI, the Jade patent color is not like turquoise --- the stock photos of the Jade make it look blue-green whereas IRL it is green-blue. 

There is a sizing thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fo-and-advice-read-first-page-624294-112.html


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> Where are you getting the blk glitter from? Im falling for every color!


 
Yup, like *carlinha* said Madison has only the RB suede and Black Glitter Balotas. Are you still getting the RB ones? I really didn't expect to fall in love with this style but now I can't get them out of my head!


----------



## chloe speaks

I am loving the new styles on you ladies... I'm saving my pennies as a little bird told me that Alti Spike 160 w/ black spikes is in the works for the Fall and I've reached my budget limit for CLs!


----------



## carlinha

chloe speaks said:


> I am loving the new styles on you ladies... I'm saving my pennies as a little bird told me that Alti Spike 160 w/ black spikes is in the works for the Fall and I've reached my budget limit for CLs!



 
sneak pic


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yup, like *carlinha* said Madison has only the RB suede and Black Glitter Balotas. Are you still getting the RB ones? I really didn't expect to fall in love with this style but now I can't get them out of my head!



they also have the nude glitter... i suggest buying them ASAP because i was told they are selling out already!!!!  the RB suede which came last week is almost all gone...


----------



## heatherB

carlinha said:


> sneak pic


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> sneak pic



*OMG, your killing me lady 
Will it come in 140? or only in 160 *


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> sneak pic





can't wait for the red on red spikes!


----------



## SassySarah

carlinha said:


> sneak pic


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> they also have the nude glitter... i suggest buying them ASAP because i was told they are selling out already!!!! the RB suede which came last week is almost all gone...


 
Which is your favorite between the royal blue suede, black suede and black glitter?


----------



## l.a_girl19

When does the Fall collection come out?


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Which is your favorite between the royal blue and black glitter?



i like both but for me since i already have the RB MBB, i would go for the black glitter.


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> When does the Fall collection come out?



the early pre-fall collection will start arriving june/july...


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Thank you! 

I am torn between RB and Glitter


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Thank you!
> 
> I am torn between RB and Glitter



Do you already have RB shoes? Personally, the glitter is stunning but it's common. There's already a lot of shoes out with black glitter. The RB is also stunning and it's very unique to this particular shoe design. I vote for RB...but it makes sense to buy the shoe that will get the most wear.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, does anyone know if the Batik HP's are still around? If so where, cost?


----------



## candyapples88

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, does anyone know if the Batik HP's are still around? If so where, cost?



They have the NP on the CL website for $1695 if you'll settle for those in case.


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Do you already have RB shoes? Personally, the glitter is stunning but it's common. There's already a lot of shoes out with black glitter. The RB is also stunning and it's very unique to this particular shoe design. I vote for RB...but it makes sense to buy the shoe that will get the most wear.


 

No, I have nothing in RB. That is why I am struggling I have nothing in that color. I am just afraid they will get really dirty. I know I could treat the suede with a protective spray but still....


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> No, I have nothing in RB. That is why I am struggling I have nothing in that color. I am just afraid they will get really dirty. I know I could treat the suede with a protective spray but still....



I would go for the RB then...expand the collection a little bit. I wouldn't worry about them getting dirty. Use the spray and if they get really bad, you can always see what a cobbler can do. Personally, my heels don't get noticeably dirty unless I'm out for a drunken night and am falling everywhere...which isn't often


----------



## BellaShoes

candyapples88 said:


> They have the NP on the CL website for $1695 if you'll settle for those in case.



Nope, sling backs are not my friend. Thank you though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, does anyone know if the Batik HP's are still around? If so where, cost?


 
LV exclusive my dear ... I don't think there are anymore 38.5, 39, or 39.5 left though. 

They are $16xx


----------



## MadameElle

To whoever might be interested...Robertson has _*one pair left*_ of Ruby Lady Cou in a 36.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *naked*! Better yet, cannot do $16xx.....


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> can't wait for the red on red spikes!


omg and i thought i'd love the black on black... but i will have to get the red on red



carlinha said:


> sneak pic


omg those are so amazinnnggggggg


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *naked*! Better yet, cannot do $16xx.....



LV for sure doesn't have anything near our size left in the NP or HP, Bella. 

I tried on the Batik NP at LV a while back and it actually looked amazing and stayed on pretty well..... Just sayin.


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> No, I have nothing in RB. That is why I am struggling I have nothing in that color. I am just afraid they will get really dirty. I know I could treat the suede with a protective spray but still....



i thought you already ordered the black glitter ones?  why don't you see how you feel about them when they arrive, and if you still have doubts, then exchange for the RB suede?  

which do you think you'd wear more?

i think the suede will be fine as long as you protect it with spray and of course not wear them when it's bad out!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> the early pre-fall collection will start arriving june/july...


 
*Whew*  That gives my wallet some time to recover.  I should be done Spring Collection by the end of this month.  PLEASE Msr. Louboutin don't come out with exotics that I can't resist


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Do you already have RB shoes? Personally, the glitter is stunning but it's common. There's already a lot of shoes out with black glitter. The RB is also stunning and it's very unique to this particular shoe design. I vote for RB...but *it makes sense to buy the shoe that will get the most wear*.


 
I would take this approach too.


----------



## Dessye

Thanks for posting the pic, *Carlinha*!  I'm not sure I'm sold on the black on black spikes thing...  This may be good news.


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> *Whew*  That gives my wallet some time to recover.*  I should be done Spring Collection by the end of this month*.  PLEASE Msr. Louboutin don't come out with exotics that I can't resist



Me too.  Well as soon as I get my feet in the grenadine WS ADs (if they are still coming).


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Me too. Well as soon as I get my feet in the grenadine WS ADs (*if they are still coming*).


 
They better!


----------



## AlphieGrey

Girls,

I bought a new season pair of loubies from the Sydney Boutique yesterday, but I can't find any pics on them here or anywhere else online.

I think they are the 'lady turner' - d'orsay style, 70 heel, black, canvas (?) heel, suede toe with a leather bow (I'd post pics, but I'm at work). Can anyone confirm this style name? or better yet, any photos?

Thanks


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Thanks for posting the pic, *Carlinha*!  I'm not sure I'm sold on the black on black spikes thing...  This may be good news.



you're welcome!  yeah i'm not too sure of these monochromatic spikes myself... reminds me of sonic the hedgehog!  :lolots:

and the good news is that the season is winding down to an end... i think the last deliveries will happen by the end of this month, then sales start, and then pre-fall!!!  



MadameElle said:


> Me too.  Well as soon as I get my feet in the grenadine WS ADs (if they are still coming).





Dessye said:


> They better!



last i heard the grenadine WS AD were still definitely arriving!


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> Me too.  Well as soon as I get my feet in the grenadine WS ADs (if they are still coming).



*MadameE*, what are those I see on your feet in your avatar?! 

did i miss a reveal, somewhere?


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> *MadameE*, what are those I see on your feet in your avatar?!
> 
> did i miss a reveal, somewhere?



You have sharp eyes jesh.  They're the *Bianca WS RB*.  No, you did not miss a reveal.  I'm not 100% sure about them yet.


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> You have sharp eyes jesh.  They're the *Bianca WS RB*.  No, you did not miss a reveal.  I'm not 100% sure about them yet.



what are you unsure about?  from your avi it looks great!!!


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> what are you unsure about?  from your avi it looks great!!!


 
Thanks Carla.  The toe cleavage is what I am unsure about.  It looks like the shoe is tight on me [like i'm forcing my feet in them], but they really aren't.  I sized 1/2 down from my US TTS and they fit perfectly.  These would be my first closed toe pair of CL.


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> Thanks Carla.  The toe cleavage is what I am unsure about.  It looks like the shoe is tight on me [like i'm forcing my feet in them], but they really aren't.  I sized 1/2 down from my US TTS and they fit perfectly.  These would be my first closed toe pair of CL.



ah ok got it.  well, the color looks amazing on you!  how do you feel about the RB when compared to the jade WS?  do you like one better over the other?


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> ah ok got it.  well, the color looks amazing on you!  how do you feel about the RB when compared to the jade WS?  do you like one better over the other?



I love the jade ADs.  When I first saw the jade ADs, I already knew I wanted to buy them without even trying them on.  With these, it took longer for me to decide.  I was thinking *if *the grenadine ADs gets cancelled, i would be upset if i missed out on the RB WS bianca.  Plus, I don't have any blue shoes at all.  I think i just need to get used to seeing some toe cleavage.  Hopefully, when the bianca breaks in, my toes won't look like they're forced in them.  Thanks again carla, for the enabling and for helping me think of reasons to keep the rb ws bianca.


----------



## AlphieGrey

AlphieGrey said:


> Girls,
> 
> I bought a new season pair of loubies from the Sydney Boutique yesterday, but I can't find any pics on them here or anywhere else online.
> 
> I think they are the 'lady turner' - d'orsay style, 70 heel, black, canvas (?) heel, suede toe with a leather bow (I'd post pics, but I'm at work). Can anyone confirm this style name? or better yet, any photos?
> 
> Thanks



Turns out I had the name right - Lady Turner... but not the height - the box says 90 (I'm sure the SA said 70...)


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Carlinha*-yes, the order is already complete but I don't think the SA will ship them until today. I ordered them Saturday. I was going to do that...ask the SA if he can put the RB aside just incase


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Elle*-I love your avi I need some blue in my collection too!


----------



## pixiesparkle

AlphieGrey said:


> Turns out I had the name right - Lady Turner... but not the height - the box says 90 (I'm sure the SA said 70...)



*Alphie* I went to Sydney boutique last Thursday and I didn't see them there. What material are they made of? I can't quite tell from the pics but $1150 for these is A LOT


----------



## MadameElle

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Elle*-I love your avi I need some blue in my collection too!



Thanks la_girl.  I wanted blue in my collection too but did not want to get another AD.  I think with this being a closed toe, I can wear it through fall maybe even through winter.

I tried on the RB balota and ruby lady clou and they were a no go for me - too high for me (for now).


----------



## crystalhowlett

MAdame Elle i love the RB as well, look great on you!!
Thank you everyone for your sweet comments! *CG, NERDY*. and to the rest of you lovely ladies that i sent a shout out in the new pic thread thank you all again!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks crystal.  We're shoe twins on the jade WS AD.  They look amazing on you!  I still melt whenever I see them.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*madame elle- *the RB watersnake Biancas look gorgeous! Can't wait for you to add more pics!


----------



## PeepToe

carlinha said:


> sneak pic


----------



## SophieLov

^^^ I'm gonna seriously do some damage with the new collection, please tell me the alti's will come in a 140.


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> You have sharp eyes jesh. They're the *Bianca WS RB*. No, you did not miss a reveal. I'm not 100% sure about them yet.


 
Yes, I thought you avi had changed  I think they look beautiful on you!  Hope you keep them


----------



## heatherB

Ladies, this might sound crazy....

I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


----------



## jeshika

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> You have sharp eyes jesh.  They're the *Bianca WS RB*.  No, you did not miss a reveal.  I'm not 100% sure about them yet.



i think they look fabbbbb!!!!!! and it's not too much toe cleavage! (have u seen the maudissimas?!?!?!?) Well... i hope you keep them! they are beautiful!


----------



## yazziestarr

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


It would definitely be a dream come true!!!


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


 
Wait, so is this real?


----------



## yazziestarr

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Seductive*- I hope I made the right choice over the black suede ones! I will post pics this week when they get here!
> 
> *Yazzie*-Thank you!



no problem! I totally understand not being able to decide which balotas to get...I want them in every color too! Well maybe not every color but at least 4 of them. the one color I can say no to is the framboise since I have the mbb, I'm dying for a pair of balota



crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> something to add,
> I got a littleresents today from Vegas!!
> Off to see red riding hood with my little sister.


gorgeous!!! this color is sooooo good!!



Faraasha said:


> I want those shoes!!... Lol I FINALLY found a way to get those shoes, but my DF put me on a shoe ban for a while... ush:... And its not like I could get it and show it to him in the distant future or anything because he's the one who's going on a business trip where those are going to be available...
> 
> Oh and another funny tidbit about a conversation I had with DF... He was in a very lovey dovey mood and was saying "you know, you and I belong together... Everything before you was just a build up to meeting you... etc etc etc...  If there was a previous life... You and I were meant to be together...* You were you and I was your shoes*!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> My poor DF...


:lolots: that's cute!



carlinha said:


> sneak pic



 I like the black on black!



AlphieGrey said:


> Turns out I had the name right - Lady Turner... but not the height - the box says 90 (I'm sure the SA said 70...)


These are so cute Alphie congrats!!


----------



## Dessye

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


 
Really, really, really!!!!!!!  Ok, breathe, BREATHE!!!!!  OMG, OMG!! 

Where did you here this, *Heather*??


----------



## yazziestarr

MadameElle said:


> You have sharp eyes jesh.  They're the *Bianca WS RB*.  No, you did not miss a reveal.  I'm not 100% sure about them yet.


  I hope you keep them they look amazing on you! I love the RB color.


----------



## jenayb

This is kind of old news at this point, but...

*Does anyone have the Batik Python Pigalle 120s and if so could you share some mod pics with me, pretty please??*


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> Wait, so is this real?


 


Dessye said:


> Really, really, really!!!!!!! Ok, breathe, BREATHE!!!!! OMG, OMG!!
> 
> Where did you here this, *Heather*??


 
I'm thinking I must have dreamt it because it seems like this is news to everyone else. :shame: I really, really hope it does happen.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> This is kind of old news at this point, but...
> 
> *Does anyone have the Batik Python Pigalle 120s and if so could you share some mod pics with me, pretty please??*




I think *rdgldy * purchased a pair of python batik pigalle during her trip in Paris.


----------



## lolitablue

karwood said:


> I think *rdgldy *purchased a pair of python batik pigalle during her trip in Paris.


 
She did and they are lovely!!!


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.





heatherB said:


> I'm thinking I must have dreamt it because it seems like this is news to everyone else. :shame: I really, really hope it does happen.



Go check your totem.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Go check your totem.


 
:lolots:

Mine's locked in a place deep, deep inside of me!


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> I'm thinking I must have dreamt it because it seems like this is news to everyone else. :shame: I really, really hope it does happen.


 
Lol!  



karwood said:


> I think *rdgldy *purchased a pair of python batik pigalle during her trip in Paris.


 


lolitablue said:


> She did and they are lovely!!!


 
Off to search for pics!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> This is kind of old news at this point, but...
> 
> *Does anyone have the Batik Python Pigalle 120s and if so could you share some mod pics with me, pretty please??*


 
*Magdalena *has the 120s. She posted some pics on her FB if your friends w/ her.


----------



## l.a_girl19

yazziestarr said:


> no problem! I totally understand not being able to decide which balotas to get...I want them in every color too! Well maybe not every color but at least 4 of them. the one color I can say no to is the framboise since I have the mbb, I'm dying for a pair of balota
> 
> I knowwww its crazy. I think I definitely will love the Black Glitter ones and since I really loved them the second I saw them, I am going to stick with them. However, another color would be great....like the RB suede or Black suede. I think its best to wait and see how the shoe will fit me before I get too crazy about getting another color. I just think that the black suede would be gorgeous as well. I know the Jennys are going to be necessary for me so I better sit tight...also the LPs in metallic watersnake in the Fall collection and I just read that the purple suede MBBs might be a reality....ahhhhhhh I am on shoe overload here:girlwhack:
> 
> You should get a pair!!! Framboise is stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*- I LOVE THE PYTHON BATIK PIGALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would be so great if you bought them!


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Magdalena *has the 120s. She posted some pics on her FB if your friends w/ her.


 
Thank you! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Jenay*- I LOVE THE PYTHON BATIK PIGALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would be so great if you bought them!


 


I noted that *rgldy*'s are the 100 and the online boutique has the 120s. Decisions... I'm not sure I can walk in the 120s!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ If you are fine with your denim spike Pigalles then you can take a tiny bit higher? GO JENAY!

P.S I can't stop looking at that little smiley in your signature lol...I love the face and how it goes from aww to yay hehehe


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol! Cute, right!?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Yes. I love that feeling when you get a package!


----------



## karwood

*Lux * in ultra-violet suede w/ purple patent leather trimmings. Will also be available in the red color. Bergdorf Goodman. $945.


----------



## SophieLov

^^


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> *Lux * in ultra-violet suede w/ purple patent leather trimmings. Will also be available in the red color. Bergdorf Goodman. $945.


OMG~


----------



## singsongjones

That violet against the red sole....


----------



## Cityfashionista

singsongjones said:


> That violet against the red sole....



I agree!  My Tinazatas are that color. That's why DH bought them for me. He loved the color so much.


----------



## singsongjones

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noted that *rgldy*'s are the 100 and the online boutique has the 120s. Decisions... I'm not sure I can walk in the 120s!


 
WAIT A MINUTE...they made them in 100mm????? I KNOW I cant make it in a 120, but I can run in 100s...I need those


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG *Karwood*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood said:


> *Lux * in ultra-violet suede w/ purple patent leather trimmings. Will also be available in the red color. Bergdorf Goodman. $945.



is this for Fall? i will not be able to wait that long!!!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> is this for Fall? i will not be able to wait that long!!!



horatio already has them... 
$945


----------



## cfellis522

Karwood - Those are absolutely beautiful!  I love the purple!!!


----------



## jenayb

singsongjones said:


> WAIT A MINUTE...they made them in 100mm????? I KNOW I cant make it in a 120, but I can run in 100s...I need those



Lol, I know... the 100s are beautiful and right up my alley! I just cannot seem to decide between these and another pair...


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> horatio already has them...
> $945


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> I think *rdgldy * purchased a pair of python batik pigalle during her trip in Paris.



Mine are 100s, sorry!


----------



## Faraasha

*Karwood*! Gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

singsongjones said:


> WAIT A MINUTE...they made them in 100mm????? I KNOW I cant make it in a 120, but I can run in 100s...I need those



St. Honore was the only store that I know of that had the 100s. Sizes were very limited several weeks ago when I was there, but it is worth a call or email!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> St. Honore was the only store that I know of that had the 100s. Sizes were very limited several weeks ago when I was there, but it is worth a call or email!



Thank you for sharing! I absolutely love the Batik Python Pigalles, but I'm so unsure about the 120s.. I don't know if I can handle it! 

I sent an email to St. Honore earlier this afternoon and will report back with my findings! :salute:


----------



## rdgldy

Good luck!


----------



## crystalhowlett

LADY TURNER $1150? is this correct?


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> *Lux * in ultra-violet suede w/ purple patent leather trimmings. Will also be available in the red color. Bergdorf Goodman. $945.



Those are amazing!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

I saw these when I got my BG book on Friday, I gasped, shut it and shoved it under the pillow to prevent temptation:lolots::lolots::lolots: I'm going to quit lying to myself and order them when they come in. 



karwood said:


> *Lux * in ultra-violet suede w/ purple patent leather trimmings. Will also be available in the red color. Bergdorf Goodman. $945.


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> I saw these when I got my BG book on Friday, *I gasped, shut it and shoved it under the pillow to prevent temptation*:lolots::lolots::lolots: I'm going to quit lying to myself and order them when they come in.


 
I'm picturing this! :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> LADY TURNER $1150? is this correct?


 
Yeah, sounds kind of steep to me too   Maybe the heel is lizard


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> I saw these when I got my BG book on Friday, I gasped, shut it and shoved it under the pillow to prevent temptation:lolots::lolots::lolots: I'm going to quit lying to myself and order them when they come in.





I definitely want them! Part of me wants to order them from Horatio right away, but part of me wants to wait for BG just in case I need to return them... Decisions.  



Dessye said:


> Yeah, sounds kind of steep to me too   Maybe the heel is lizard



Hmm. I can't tell from the pic....


----------



## l.a_girl19

BijouBleu said:


> I saw these when I got my BG book on Friday, I gasped, shut it and shoved it under the pillow to prevent temptation:lolots::lolots::lolots: I'm going to quit lying to myself and order them when they come in.


 
 Hehe. They are gorgeous. You should definitely get them!


----------



## MadameElle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> is this for Fall? i will not be able to wait that long!!!





carlinha said:


> horatio already has them...
> $945



Robertson also has them...


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Robertson also has them...



*MadameElle*...shoe twins!! Have you decided to keep them??


----------



## MadameElle

candyapples88 said:


> *MadameElle*...shoe twins!! Have you decided to keep them??



Yes, and I want more bianca in exotic skins.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Yes, and I want more bianca in exotic skins.



I know...imagine if they did a UV nabuck WS!!


----------



## MadameElle

candyapples88 said:


> I know...imagine if they did a UV nabuck WS!!


----------



## AlphieGrey

pixiesparkle said:


> *Alphie* I went to Sydney boutique last Thursday and I didn't see them there. What material are they made of? I can't quite tell from the pics but $1150 for these is A LOT


 
The SA said they'd only had them in for a couple of days...

I know it's a lot, but they're going to be my wedding shoes, they fit all the criteria I had (loubies, black, a bit fancy, and not too high) and I just saw them and fell in love...

The heel is a jute-type material (like the beige greissimos), the toe is suede, and the bow leather.



Dessye said:


> Yeah, sounds kind of steep to me too  Maybe the heel is lizard


 
Unfortunately not....

Also, it was $1150 AUD - and the prices are massively inflated over here, I'm sure it wont be that much in the US & Europe


----------



## BijouBleu

I finally pulled it back out after *Karwood* posted the picture , so it was under the pillows all weekend. 



Dessye said:


> I'm picturing this! :lolots:




I want to get them from BG, free shipping, no tax! I have a pair of shoes in purple suede (Non CL) and if these are anywhere near as rich as the ones I already have, I might lose my mind.........just a little.



jenaywins said:


> I definitely want them! Part of me wants to order them from Horatio right away, but part of me wants to wait for BG just in case I need to return them... Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I can't tell from the pic....




Aren't they? Hence the over-reaction when I saw them in the book!! Can't wait!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe. They are gorgeous. You should definitely get them!


----------



## AlphieGrey

EDIT: The lookbook posted in the new styles reference thread has an RRP of $895 for the Lady Turner in the US

(sorry for the multiple posts, I can't edit my posts atm  )


----------



## Dessye

AlphieGrey said:


> EDIT: The lookbook posted in the new styles reference thread has an RRP of $895 for the Lady Turner in the US
> 
> (sorry for the multiple posts, I can't edit my posts atm  )


 
 $895 is still pretty expensive I think.


----------



## MsCav2

heatherB said:


> Ladies, this might sound crazy....
> 
> I found out the MBB was coming in dark purple suede (like the pairs produced for the Marchesa runway) this fall.  I saw them and they were gorgeous.... I'm not sure if this actually happened though or if it was a dream.


Ladies which boutiques or Dept stores have RB suede MBB ?????? Hmmmm i kinda like the black on black alti 160 especially because alti 160 is my favorite style CL ever


----------



## singsongjones

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for sharing! I absolutely love the Batik Python Pigalles, but I'm so unsure about the 120s.. I don't know if I can handle it!
> 
> I sent an email to St. Honore earlier this afternoon and will report back with my findings! :salute:


 
Please do...from your siggy, it looks like we wear about the same size


----------



## Elise499

Pictures from the F/W 11.12 collection










Miss Mini





^Sweety Charity Paradis and Sweety Charity Woodoo.





^Daffodile Brodée





^Metalips





^Trotitella

The heel of the Missmini will also be available on the Bibi (higher heel)
There will also be an open-toe version of the Miss Clichy.


----------



## surlygirl

the daffodile brodee!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love love the small Sweety Charity with the white lace


----------



## Elise499

Oops sorry I just saw the pictures were posted here http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-fall-winter-2011-12-collection-669511-3.html


----------



## Dessye

MsCav2 said:


> Ladies which boutiques or Dept stores have RB suede MBB ?????? Hmmmm i kinda like the black on black alti 160 especially because alti 160 is my favorite style CL ever



The RB suede MBB is an exclusive to LV Boutique.


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love love the small Sweety Charity with the white lace


Me too!  The woodoo version is a bit over the top for me.


----------



## lolitablue

Loving the *Trotitella*!!! Ummhhh!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know if the US boutiques have any new Very Prives or Hyper Prives? If so, which colors and materials? I checked the spring 2011 thread but I was wondering if there was anything even more recent.

Thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know if the US boutiques have any new Very Prives or Hyper Prives? If so, which colors and materials? I checked the spring 2011 thread but I was wondering if there was anything even more recent.
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure what current sizing availability is at this point, but LV and Dallas have the cranberry patent HP.


----------



## l.a_girl19

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not sure what current sizing availability is at this point, but LV and Dallas have the cranberry patent HP.


 
Thank you


----------



## jenayb

*karwood and carlinha* - thank you for posting the Lux!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> *karwood and carlinha* - thank you for posting the Lux!



do i see lux in your near future??!?!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> do i see lux in your near future??!?!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

miss cristo's, are they light as air?
just got the brown in the mail and walking around in them I picked them up and they were so light.


----------



## mishybelle

^My sister tried them on and said the same thing. She also thought they were too flimsy in the strap area. She didn't end up getting them, even though she had been talking my ear off for months about how much she wanted the cognac color


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I luv the Lux so much!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

ya know the strap is thin but not flimsy, it isnt high up. it sits low under your ankle I think thats why the strap is so long as well. they are comfortable and light i feel like I'm walking on yoga block kind of hahaha. they are darling.


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I luv the Lux so much!!!


 
Get it.


----------



## ntntgo

I bought the Lux in the same style as *Candy* but then I saw the purple at BG and had to order those as well.  Any thoughts on which or both?


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> I bought the Lux in the same style as *Candy* but then I saw the purple at BG and had to order those as well.  Any thoughts on which or both?



I like both. The color on the UV is amazing! The ones that we have are a lot more versatile and can be worn with practically anything. Keep both.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I bought the Lux in the same style as *Candy* but then I saw the purple at BG and had to order those as well. Any thoughts on which or both?


 
Definitely both. The UV is absolutely amazing.


----------



## crystalhowlett

I vote keep both, they are different in color and textures and both beautiful


----------



## SassySarah

I'm not sure if anyone has seen the Alba color yet or posted photos of purchases, I couldn't find any.  For reference here is the Jenny in Alba.  The color truly is hard to capture with the camera.

Without flash






With flash


----------



## candyapples88

SassySarah said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen the Alba color yet or posted photos of purchases, I couldn't find any.  For reference here is the Jenny in Alba.  The color truly is hard to capture with the camera.
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash



Mod pics please! I've been curious to see how this looks on.


----------



## SassySarah

candyapples88 said:


> Mod pics please! I've been curious to see how this looks on.



Just for you!


----------



## candyapples88

SassySarah said:


> Just for you!



Gorgeous. They're not as unstable looking as I thought.


----------



## ntntgo

*Sarah*-sexy and sassy


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful Sarah


----------



## CatNZ

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not sure what current sizing availability is at this point, but LV and Dallas have the cranberry patent HP.



oooo, and they're actual cranberry from couple of seasons ago? not the raspberry?


----------



## SassySarah

*candy, ntngo, city* - Thank you ladies for the kind words


----------



## LavenderIce

catnz said:


> oooo, and they're actual cranberry from couple of seasons ago? Not the raspberry?



fw2010.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sassy, they are fabulous!


----------



## CatNZ

LavenderIce said:


> fw2010.



ahhhh thank you  so indeed it's the craMberry lol!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I don't know why it's cramberry on the box?  Isn't the correct word cranberry???


----------



## SassySarah

"cramberry" is the correct color lol


----------



## jenayb

What is a cramberry???


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> What is a cramberry???


 
A crammed cranberry?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> A crammed cranberry?





A cranberry which must study feverishly for an upcoming test or exam?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> A cranberry which must study feverishly for an upcoming test or exam?


 
  That's a good one - yes!  My inspiration for crammed cranberries came from looking at your bowl of cramberries...I mean cranberries!


----------



## MsCav2

LADIES does anyone know if we will be Lucky this FALL and get NUDE PATENT DAFFODILS ?


----------



## Faraasha

If anyone is interested... I tried on the *Mago* today... Not the blue ones... The black ones... They fit beautifully... But I didn't get them...


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> If anyone is interested... I tried on the *Mago* today... Not the blue ones... The black ones... They fit beautifully... But I didn't get them...


omg I get so excited whenever someone mentions Mago 
Did you try on the 140 or 160? how's the fit? Im still not sure if I should go TTS or 1/2 up for 140


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> omg I get so excited whenever someone mentions Mago
> Did you try on the 140 or 160? how's the fit? Im still not sure if I should go TTS or 1/2 up for 140



lol... I tried the 140... TTS... Very perfect like a glove... It was beautiful...


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> lol... I tried the 140... TTS... Very perfect like a glove... It was beautiful...



 I see..I couldn't decide so I put down my name on the waitlist for 38 and DBF's name for 37.5 at JJR..I can't wait til April!!!!

*Faraasha*, do you mind me asking why you didn't get them? Is it because you're eyeing something else for Fall??


----------



## Faraasha

Lol... No I don't mind...And yes I am!!... Fall 2011 is going to be crazy... What we've seen so far apparently isn't even the tip of the iceberg...  My SA told me the new Maggie styles for fall are going to be amazing... She was being very coy and wouldn't give me any more info!...


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> What is a cramberry???


 Damn, I don't know why, but that made me hungry.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> Lol... No I don't mind...And yes I am!!... Fall 2011 is going to be crazy... What we've seen so far apparently isn't even the tip of the iceberg...  My SA told me the new Maggie styles for fall are going to be amazing... She was being very coy and wouldn't give me any more info!...


that's great news!!! Im super excited about the new Maggie colourways as well..quite frankly I think the Maggie looks great in anything


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> that's great news!!! Im super excited about the new Maggie colourways as well..quite frankly I think the Maggie looks great in anything



I agree!!...Maggie is on the top of my list!!


----------



## SassySarah

Faraasha said:


> If anyone is interested... I tried on the *Mago* today... Not the blue ones... The black ones... They fit beautifully... But I didn't get them...



Where did you find them?


----------



## chloe speaks

carlinha said:


> sneak pic


 
of course, i'm away a few days and soooo many sneak peaks. *carlinha* - thanks for posting the pic! oooooooooooh 

and the luxe in purple...oh dear, and it will be in red as well  be still my aching wallet!


----------



## Faraasha

SassySarah said:


> Where did you find them?



At the CL boutique here in Dubai...


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> Lol... No I don't mind...And yes I am!!... Fall 2011 is going to be crazy... What we've seen so far apparently isn't even the tip of the iceberg...  My SA told me the new Maggie styles for fall are going to be amazing... She was being very coy and wouldn't give me any more info!...



I DIE!!!!!! I'm going to have to sell a kidney or something.

New Maggies!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> I DIE!!!!!! I'm going to have to sell a kidney or something.
> 
> New Maggies!!!!



I know!! ... I cannot wait... I even told my SA im going to become you're new best friend... I'm gonna call you all the time... She laughed... Poor woman, she thought I was kidding...


----------



## Cityfashionista

I pre-ordered the Mago but I'm going to cancel that & wait for the new Maggie.  Hopefully Julie or another SA will look out for me.


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> If anyone is interested... I tried on the *Mago* today... Not the blue ones... The black ones... They fit beautifully... But I didn't get them...


 
Oh come on now!!! You were asked like a hundred times where you tried them on at - now spill the beans!!!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Oh come on now!!! You were asked like a hundred times where you tried them on at - now spill the beans!!!






Faraasha said:


> At the CL boutique here in Dubai...


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> Oh come on now!!! You were asked like a hundred times where you tried them on at - now spill the beans!!!



Lol... I did answer ... I tried them on at the CL boutique here in Dubai... 

If I can I'll try to pass by again tomorrow to take a picture...


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


>


 


Faraasha said:


> Lol... I did answer ... I tried them on at the CL boutique here in Dubai...
> 
> If I can I'll try to pass by again tomorrow to take a picture...


 
Lol! Wow, thanks! How did I manage to NOT see that post!? I am seriously out of it this morning! :tispy:


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Wow, thanks! How did I manage to NOT see that post!? I am seriously out of it this morning! :tispy:



lol we ALL have mornings like that...


----------



## yazziestarr

*Faraasha *you tried on the Magos  so they are real...I was beginning to think they were just a legend and was about to give up on them


----------



## Faraasha

^ ... Oh no they're real...


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> *karwood and carlinha* - thank you for posting the Lux!


 

I  Lux!!!! If only I weren't on a ban at the moment those babies would be on their way to me. Maybe they will still be floating around in April when I am in Europe! :wondering


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> I  Lux!!!! If only I weren't on a ban at the moment those babies would be on their way to me. Maybe they will still be floating around in April when I am in Europe! :wondering


 
Me, too! I can't wait to see the purple IRL!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Must.have.UV.Lux.


----------



## ntntgo

WooHoo Finally here and Grenadine is back on the delivery list.


----------



## yazziestarr

^


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Me, too! I can't wait to see the purple IRL!


 

Hmmm does that mean I should be keeping an eye out in your collection thread for a new addition??


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*ntntgo* : which Boutique is getting the Grenadine Jenny !!
I am in trouble !!
OMG ..


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> WooHoo Finally here and Grenadine is back on the delivery list.



are they going to come to dept stores?


----------



## Dessye

Uh oh, the grenadine Jenny???? I know at least 2 people who are dying right now   Now I have to decide whether or not the Grenadine Jenny or the AD


----------



## ntntgo

*SeD*-Horatio was the only one ever getting the Grenadine and it was cancelled but it's back on schedule as of today.

*Miss G*-No, not that I've heard. They are boutique exclusive in the watersnake.  They are available at DS in other materials.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Uh oh, the grenadine Jenny???? I know at least 2 people who are dying right now  Now I have to decide whether or not the Grenadine Jenny or the AD


 
*Dessye*-I don't know if anyone has actually gotten their Jenny yet. My first one was due here today and I missed it.  So, even though I've already gone and gotten the Jade, now too, I don't even know how this shoe fits.  So, unless someone has gotten it and can tell us about the fit and comfort, I don't think you have a dilemma yet.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Thanx alot ntnt , you made my daaay !!
 *


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> Hmmm does that mean I should be keeping an eye out in your collection thread for a new addition??


----------



## ntntgo

*jenay*-what did you do??????


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thanx alot ntnt , you made my daaay !!*
> * *


 
I'm glad


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-what did you do??????


 


The UV Lux Train came by................ and I hopped right on!


Also, I am _so_ looking forward to pics of your Jennys!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yayyy jade watersnake jennys


----------



## chacci1

Wow!!!  Jade Watersnake Jennys........to get or not to get?????  Dilemma!!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> The UV Lux Train came by................ and I hopped right on!
> 
> 
> Also, I am _so_ looking forward to pics of your Jennys!


 
*Candy* started it with the ones from NM, then the UV ones popped up.  We're going to be a whole chorus line of Lux shoes.  Now I want the red too but I think 2 is enough.

PP Jennys will be here tomorrow.  Jade should arrive on Fri.  Will post when the get here.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *Candy* started it with the ones from NM, then the UV ones popped up. We're going to be a whole chorus line of Lux shoes. Now I want the red too but I think 2 is enough.
> 
> PP Jennys will be here tomorrow. Jade should arrive on Fri. Will post when the get here.


 
... I for one would not judge you for owning all three variations of the Lux.


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> The UV Lux Train came by................ and I hopped right on!
> 
> 
> Also, I am _so_ looking forward to pics of your Jennys!



I want to hop on the UV lux train, where can i? i called BG and they said they were coming in april


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> I want to hop on the UV lux train, where can i? i called BG and they said they were coming in april



Horatio and Robertson, dahhhling.


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...dilemmas...deilemmas!!! I too have the Lux in the tan/nude version.  Of course I called my SA at Bergdorf today and she put me down for the purple and red suede Lux...(they are not in yet).  So what did I do in the meantime, purchased the Open Lip in Black suede with gold heel and gold platform (which they just received).
Do I really need all 3 versions of the Lux?????  Which color should I stick with?


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> ... I for one would not judge you for owning all three variations of the Lux.


 
*jena*-that's why I  you.  You would never judge my ridiculousness and I would never judge your enabling of it.


----------



## ntntgo

chacci1 said:


> Ladies...dilemmas...deilemmas!!! I too have the Lux in the tan/nude version. Of course I called my SA at Bergdorf today and she put me down for the purple and red suede Lux...(they are not in yet). So what did I do in the meantime, purchased the Open Lip in Black suede with gold heel and gold platform (which they just received).
> Do I really need all 3 versions of the Lux????? Which color should I stick with?


 
*chacci*-we'll be in the 3 Lux club together and be proud.


----------



## Theren

Evening ladies!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jena*-that's why I  you.  You would never judge my ridiculousness and I would never judge your enabling of it.





Never that!


----------



## Faraasha

ntntgo said:


> WooHoo Finally here and Grenadine is back on the delivery list.



... If only I could own one of these beauties!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Madame elle:* The RB Bianca's are STUNNING!

*Karwood:* Thanks for the pic of the Purple suede! 

*Carlinha*: The black on black spikes is kinda neat but i think i like the Gunmetal ones better? Thanks for the pic!  

*L.A.-* I think you should go for the RB suede! Thats because im iN LOVE with them!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nat:* the pic of the Jade ws Jenny is unreal! Thanks for the pic!

*Sassy: *The jenny's look amazing on you!!!!

*Heather: *I would DIE if the MBB came in purple suede too! The MBB kills me every time in every color! 

*Jenay:* I cant wait to seeee!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *Candy* started it with the ones from NM, then the UV ones popped up. We're going to be a whole chorus line of Lux shoes. Now I want the red too but I think 2 is enough.
> 
> PP Jennys will be here tomorrow. Jade should arrive on Fri. Will post when the get here.


 
What do you mean by 3 variations of Lux? Do you mean the Lux, Luxura and something else?  Is there a something else?   Anyhoo, I wonder who will be getting the RB version - is it my imagination or did anyone else see this in the boutique lookbook?


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *Candy* started it with the ones from NM, then the UV ones popped up.  We're going to be a whole chorus line of Lux shoes.  Now I want the red too but I think 2 is enough.
> 
> PP Jennys will be here tomorrow.  Jade should arrive on Fri.  Will post when the get here.



Actually...Dessye and Alice had them before me but I think I was just the first to post them to the 'recent purchases' thread...so they started it!  Blame them for your ever thinning wallets...hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> *Madame elle:* The RB Bianca's are STUNNING!
> 
> *Karwood:* Thanks for the pic of the Purple suede!
> 
> *Carlinha*: The black on black spikes is kinda neat but i think i like the Gunmetal ones better? Thanks for the pic!
> 
> *L.A.-* I think you should go for the RB suede! Thats because im iN LOVE with them!


 
Hehe! Yeah they are gorgeous! I already bought the black glitter ones though If my refund ever comes in...Jade Jennys are next..or perhaps the black mango lucido watersnake Biancas!!!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Actually...Dessye and Alice had them before me but I think I was just the first to post them to the 'recent purchases' thread...so they started it!  Blame them for your ever thinning wallets...hehe



 I certainly wasn't the first to buy or post them! So don't blame me


----------



## GCGDanielle

I searched around to see if this is common knowledge, but couldn't find anything.  Forgive me if ya'll already know.  Per Gregory at the LV boutique: The Bibi will be coming to their boutique in amethyst leather, chartreuse leather, and something with SPARKLE.  They'll be arriving by mid-June.


----------



## hazeltt

Amethyst?!?


----------



## carlinha

GCGDanielle said:


> I searched around to see if this is common knowledge, but couldn't find anything.  Forgive me if ya'll already know.  Per Gregory at the LV boutique: The Bibi will be coming to their boutique in amethyst leather, chartreuse leather, and something with SPARKLE.  They'll be arriving by mid-June.



yes it's a new material, it's a fabric that is sparkly!  and coming in several other styles, including new styles 

there will be TWO variations:
1. GLITTER YORK FABRIC






2. LADY FABRIC


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## l.a_girl19

Omg I am so upset...Horatio is refusing to sell me the Jennys because they are exotics and the SA told me they can't ship them to me due to customs. I bought my ADs from Costa Mesa and there was no problem!!!!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Omg I am so upset...Horatio is refusing to sell me the Jennys because they are exotics and the SA told me they can't ship them to me due to customs. I bought my ADs from Costa Mesa and there was no problem!!!!


 
may i ask which SA told you this?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Omg I am so upset...Horatio is refusing to sell me the Jennys because they are exotics and the SA told me they can't ship them to me due to customs. I bought my ADs from Costa Mesa and there was no problem!!!!


 


carlinha said:


> may i ask which SA told you this?


 
I'd also be interested to know. 

It seems that rules & policies really vary based on the SA....


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> may i ask which SA told you this?


 
Bessy.


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Bessy.


 
hmm, well bessy is one of the oldest SAs working at horatio (i mean she has been there forever and is probably the most senior of the SAs there currently), so i would consider her reliable.

i'm very sorry to hear this lagirl... could you confirm with canada customs policies if watersnake is allowed?  maybe it is just python that is not?


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> hmm, well bessy is one of the oldest SAs working at horatio (i mean she has been there forever and is probably the most senior of the SAs there currently), so i would consider her reliable.
> 
> i'm very sorry to hear this lagirl... could you confirm with canada customs policies if watersnake is allowed? maybe it is just python that is not?


 
I will look that up.Thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe! Yeah they are gorgeous! I already bought the black glitter ones though If my refund ever comes in...Jade Jennys are next..or perhaps the black mango lucido watersnake Biancas!!!



Really? OMG i love the black glitter ones too!! I cant WAIT to see! This season is seriously killing me. I love like 7 pairs right now and i feel that i NEED all 7 ! haha. And yes the Jade Jenny's are unreal i hope you get those if you get your refund!


----------



## jenayb

Yay I have something to share!


----------



## clothingguru

YAY!!!!!! Lets seee


----------



## Faraasha

yaaaay!!


----------



## Indieana




----------



## guccigal07

woohoo!


----------



## jenayb

*UV LUX* 

For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!! 

FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!


----------



## hazeltt

That color is TDF! Congrats! It's sooo beautiful!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG they are GORGEOUS jenay!!!!!!  congrats!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!


 
Yay!!!  They're gorgeous!!!  I guess I'm a distant shoe cousin with the Luxura!


----------



## Faraasha

soo beautiful *jenay*!!


----------



## *MJ*

*J'enay*


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## BijouBleu

SCP just received their shipment of black glitter/patent heel and platform pigalle plato 140 if anyone is interested. I just passed on a 35/35.5 if anyone is interested.


----------



## karwood

*jenay,* your UV Lux are fantabuloso! That color is sooooo delicious!

Good news!!!  A little birdy has just informed me the Mago will be arriving at Madison  next week!!


----------



## ntntgo

l.a_girl19 said:


> I will look that up.Thanks!


 
Just FYI, the rules for ALL of the boutiques changed Jan 1.  You will be hard pressed to find an SA willing to risk their job that works at a BOUTIQUE that will bend the rules (Paris, especially) to send exotics across the boarders where customs prohibits it.  Additionally, they were slapped hard or sending shoes as gifts and if they get caught, it's grounds for termination.

Some of the boutiques in the lesser populated areas or the department stores will bend the rules but the SAs that value their jobs aren't going to be bending the rules for anyone anymore.

Also, the SAs in the US are no longer allowed to contact the boutiques outside of the US for shoes for clients.  So she was just doing her job.

And...if you value your SA's job, don't print their name if they bend the rules for you.


----------



## ntntgo

*jenay*-the drama of the unveiling.  I LOVE them.  I can't wait to get mine.  They look awesome on you.  Damn you for getting them first.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *jenay,* your UV Lux are fantabuloso! That color is sooooo delicious!
> 
> Good news!!!  A little birdy has just informed me the Mago will be arriving at Madison next week!!


 
Thank you, sweetie! 

Yep, that is what Madison told me as well. I can't wait!! I really wanted the 140 but I'm so impatient that I will likely grab the 160s first!  



ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-the drama of the unveiling. I LOVE them. I can't wait to get mine. They look awesome on you. Damn you for getting them first.


 
Lol, thank you *Nat! * 

Can't wait to see yours...... You're going to lurrrve them!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> *uv lux*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos irl. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable cls i have ever worn in my life. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the lux in my office do not reflect the true colour!!
> 
> Fyi, i went tts on these and could have gone down a half size if i wanted to!




wow!!!! Amazing...perfection....i can't wait to get mine!!!  Oh bergdorf oh bergdorf where oh where is your shipment of these????


----------



## jeshika

the lux looks so great on you, jenay!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Just FYI, the rules for ALL of the boutiques changed Jan 1. You will be hard pressed to find an SA willing to risk their job that works at a BOUTIQUE that will bend the rules (Paris, especially) to send exotics across the boarders where customs prohibits it. Additionally, they were slapped hard or sending shoes as gifts and if they get caught, it's grounds for termination.
> 
> Some of the boutiques in the lesser populated areas or the department stores will bend the rules but the SAs that value their jobs aren't going to be bending the rules for anyone anymore.
> 
> Also, the SAs in the US are no longer allowed to contact the boutiques outside of the US for shoes for clients. So she was just doing her job.
> 
> And...if you value your SA's job, don't print their name if they bend the rules for you.


 
I know.That is why I didn't print the name of the SA who did bend the rules for me at the other boutique in February. I read a while ago that they could get into alot of trouble. I guess I will just have to find another way or find another pair that I love as much as the Jennys


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know.That is why I didn't print the name of the SA who did bend the rules for me at the other boutique in February. I read a while ago that they could get into alot of trouble. I guess I will just have to find another way or find another pair that I love as much as the Jennys



Hopefully they pop up on ebay or something *fingers crossed*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay* I can't even tell you how much I love your new pair...I AM OBSESSED WITH PURPLE!!!! They look amazing on you! Congrats!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

The UV Lux is such an amazing color and gorgeous shoe, congrats Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again, gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## missgiannina

they are gorgeous!



jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!


----------



## missgiannina

i just noticed that the pictures of the Lux from BG have a purple buckle and the ones from the boutiques have a gold one , Which one is it?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hmm! Mine are gold!


----------



## mishybelle

^*Jenay*!! Love the UV Lux. Congrats!! Purple is one of my fave colors, so it's going to be hard to pass on these if I see them IRL.


----------



## jenayb

^^ They are beautiful. Trust me!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the UV suede. It is so rich looking. Are they coming to SF with you, Jenay?


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Jenay*    your UV Lux 
now..what is this I hear about Bibi in amethyst? 
 so many new styles/stunning colours this season..I think dbf's gonna have to hide my wallet


----------



## Dessye

Barneys.com has RB Daff and MBB *NUDE*!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Barneys.com has RB Daff and MBB *NUDE*!





Per my SA, that is just the beige nappa...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Per my SA, that is just the beige nappa...


 
Really, I would love it if this were true :devil:  My poor wallet


----------



## jenayb

Well, the colours *do* appear to be different, but honestly per CL.com I don't remember the MBB beige being so yellow IRL. Also, Barneys has notoriously misrepresented colours via their photos throughout the years... Hmm! Could it be...???

http://www.barneys.com/Madame-Butterfly-Bootie/501074306,default,pd.html

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/madame-butterfly-booty-150mm-17159.html

There is indeed a notable difference, but what about IRL...?


----------



## jenayb

Um, btw, can we talk about that RB Daf real quick please!?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
What about? 

FYI: If anyone is interested in the *BLACK SUEDE DAFFODILE*, as of this moment there is a size 35 available on mytheresa.com:

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/daffodile-160-suede-pumps.html


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh, about how it could be the next love of my life, and how I lurrrrrve it and neeeeed it....


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Oh, about how it could be the next love of my life, and how I lurrrrrve it and neeeeed it....


 
  I'm here to enable anytime you need it!  (I think it would be spectacular on you)


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm here to enable anytime you need it!  (I think it would be spectacular on you)


----------



## carlinha

WOW *JENAY*!!!!!!

this color is just TO DIE FOR, and you rock them!!!  congrats!

yes and you need the RB suede daffodiles!!!  i wore my black nappa ones tonight for the 1st time, and i got stares from EVERYONE!!!


----------



## jeshika

Thanks to *Bella* dearest, I have discovered that the Hong Kong Boutique has the Pigalle Plato 120mm in Nude Glitter Patent!!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> WOW *JENAY*!!!!!!
> 
> this color is just TO DIE FOR, and you rock them!!!  congrats!
> 
> yes and you need the RB suede daffodiles!!!  i wore my black nappa ones tonight for the 1st time, and i got stares from EVERYONE!!!



Aw, thank you - and thank you again for posting! I would have never known that Horatio had them in! 

I lurrrrve the RB suede Dafs! Maybe I'll see if my SA can get some in... Heh. I would love to see outfit pics from tonight if you happened to take some! 



jeshika said:


> Thanks to *Bella* dearest, I have discovered that the Hong Kong Boutique has the Pigalle Plato 120mm in Nude Glitter Patent!!!!



Oooohhh!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> hmm, well bessy is one of the oldest SAs working at horatio (i mean she has been there forever and is probably the most senior of the SAs there currently), so i would consider her reliable.
> 
> i'm very sorry to hear this lagirl... could you confirm with canada customs policies if watersnake is allowed?  maybe it is just python that is not?





l.a_girl19 said:


> Omg I am so upset...Horatio is refusing to sell me the Jennys because they are exotics and the SA told me they can't ship them to me due to customs. I bought my ADs from Costa Mesa and there was no problem!!!!



Just to chirp in after what Carlinha had asked, we are not allowed to import any or parts of exotic animals as per Canadian customs. To do so, we need a license. If we don't have one and get caught, there could be serious fines and/or the item will be confiscated. 

I've done it also in the past and everything was fine. I think I'll continue to buy exotics only for shoes that I absolutely love, otherwise I still don't want to risk it too often


----------



## Faraasha

Oh totally forgot to mention... 

I saw a pair of *Red Croc Bibi*s the last time I was in Saks...


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Oh totally forgot to mention...
> 
> I saw a pair of *Red Croc Bibi*s the last time I was in Saks...


 


Mind you, if I had a windfall, I'd buy the Alabastro croc AD


----------



## jeshika

Does anyone know who had the Nude Glitter Lady Peeps? Brown Thomas had them but they are all sold out. The only size they have left is a 37. :cry:


----------



## pixiesparkle

I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> Does anyone know who had the Nude Glitter Lady Peeps? Brown Thomas had them but they are all sold out. The only size they have left is a 37. :cry:


 
*jesh *I know Hirsh had them, don't know what sizes are left though.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!


 
*jenay *they are gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!


oooohhh! what color did you get? pics please.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!


 


150 or 120? What colour? Pics? Where from?!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> 150 or 120? What colour? Pics? Where from?!



The same question ti *PIXIE* 

*Jenay*: Congrats, the UV is blending smoothly with your skin tone..
I love them on you


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!



Tell us Tell us Tell Us!!....


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> The same question ti *PIXIE*
> 
> *Jenay*: Congrats, the UV is blending smoothly with your skin tone..
> I love them on you



Thank you so much!


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Mind you, if I had a windfall, I'd buy the Alabastro croc AD



Lol... I'm so not ready for a croc right now... But they were beautiful... And the Alabastro croc AD are beautiful too...


----------



## jenayb

^ I saw the Alabastro Croc modeled the other day and let's just say I died a million deaths.


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!


 
Yes, yes, do tell please!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^ I saw the Alabastro Croc modeled the other day and let's just say I died a million deaths.


 
I die a million deaths just seeing it on display!


----------



## hazeltt

Mod pics of the Balotas, please!


----------



## hazeltt

Croc


----------



## candyapples88

RB Dafs on Barneys.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.barneys.com/Daffodil/501074358,default,pd.html


----------



## candyapples88

The RB Balota is avail on Footcandy

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALOTA!LOU


----------



## PeepToe

Love the RB Balota. I have not ventured into bright colored shoes yet. Even though I love them, I am still intimidated :weird:


----------



## BijouBleu

I remember Miami had them, as did Mytheresa (but I think they sold out at MT).



jeshika said:


> Does anyone know who had the Nude Glitter Lady Peeps? Brown Thomas had them but they are all sold out. The only size they have left is a 37. :cry:


----------



## ntntgo

Got the Jade Jennys today. Don't know why they got here before the PP but I'm not sold on the color.  The color here is the exact color. I managed to capture it perfectly.
Thoughts????


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Got the Jade Jennys today. Don't know why they got here before the PP but I'm not sold on the color. The color here is the exact color. I managed to capture it perfectly.
> Thoughts????


 
I really love these on you!!


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> Got the Jade Jennys today. Don't know why they got here before the PP but I'm not sold on the color.  The color here is the exact color. I managed to capture it perfectly.
> Thoughts????


^ i really like them too Nat !


----------



## Faraasha

I like them too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I thought I didn't want anything from this collection, then ended up with two pair after seeing them in the store.  The nude earth Woodstock VPs and a pair I have on the way. I've not ventured into very bright colors yet, either. I had a choice of black or fushia for this new pair and went with black. 

I already like a couple of the Fall season styles, so I'm going to be in big trouble.


----------



## BattyBugs

I meant to add that I love the WS ADs. The only thing stopping me from getting those or the Balota, are the heel heights.


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> I got a pair of Balota today and also had a quick look at Fall lookbook..so many amazing new styles!!



mod pics please!!!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I meant to add that I love the WS ADs. The only thing stopping me from getting those or the Balota, are the heel heights.


 
There is a 120 version of the Balota!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> There is a 120 version of the Balota!


 

OMG!!! You are such an enabler.


----------



## yazziestarr

BattyBugs said:


> I meant to add that I love the WS ADs. The  only thing stopping me from getting those or the Balota, are the heel  heights.





jenaywins said:


> There is a 120 version of the Balota!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709363&bmUID=iX9aWsE&ev19=1:49
also I believe the framboise were at selfridges and the RB at the Paris boutiques.
Just in case


----------



## CMP86

ntntgo they look absolutely stunning on you! I also love that shade of polish with them!


----------



## ntntgo

Thanks *CMP*-I haven't heard from you in a long time.  How are you?  The polish is Chanel Black Pearl.  
I don't love the color of the Jennys.  They are way darker than the Jade on the ADs and my Devalavi.


----------



## yazziestarr

*ntntgo *- I thought they were darker but I wasn't sure. I was going to wait til I got home to take a look at the jade ADs and compare before commenting. I really like the style and how it looks on you but I personally like the lighter jade better. Its still a beautiful color but the color didn't hit me like the ADs. I do like the look of the style in the watersnake though.


----------



## l.a_girl19

** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!! You are such an enabler.



 



l.a_girl19 said:


> ** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **



OMG GIRL! I am seriously dying right now!!! 

I love these so much! I honestly was pushing for you to get the RB suede, but my goodness your decision skills are AMAZING! This was clearly the shoe for you!


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> ** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **



Love them!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> OMG GIRL! I am seriously dying right now!!!
> 
> I love these so much! I honestly was pushing for you to get the RB suede, but my goodness your decision skills are AMAZING! This was clearly the shoe for you!


 
Thank you hun! I really have the worst luck with shipping. UPS delivered them to the wrong address yesterday and it turns out they were right down my street. The people left them outside for the UPS man to pick them up. I went up there sneaky sneaky, grabbed it and ran down the stairs with my package LOL I really love them! They will go with everything! Girls night out #1 here I come!!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Love them!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## CMP86

ntntgo said:


> Thanks *CMP*-I haven't heard from you in a long time.  How are you?  The polish is Chanel Black Pearl.
> I don't love the color of the Jennys.  They are way darker than the Jade on the ADs and my Devalavi.



I'm doing alright. I'm on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. 2 weeks down, 4 and a half to go. Not too much longer and I will have a little boy to spend my time with. 

If you don't love the color I say get something that you do love. Why spend so much on shoes that you don't love 100%.


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> ** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **



I  the Glitter Balotas!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ntntgo

l.a_girl19 said:


> ** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **


 
They look fab on you.  I'm so glad that you're happy with them.  And glad that everything worked out with JJR.  See, happy ending.


----------



## ntntgo

CMP86 said:


> I'm doing alright. I'm on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. 2 weeks down, 4 and a half to go. Not too much longer and I will have a little boy to spend my time with.
> 
> If you don't love the color I say get something that you do love. Why spend so much on shoes that you don't love 100%.


 
Wow, bedrest, huh?  Well, I wish you the best and I'll be thinking of you.  Then back to heels.


----------



## clothingguru

LOVEEEE them *L.A*!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

CMP86 said:


> I'm doing alright. I'm on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. 2 weeks down, 4 and a half to go. Not too much longer and I will have a little boy to spend my time with.
> 
> If you don't love the color I say get something that you do love. Why spend so much on shoes that you don't love 100%.




Aww congrats! Sorry about the bed rest but the baby boy will be all worth it


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> They look fab on you. I'm so glad that you're happy with them. And glad that everything worked out with JJR. See, happy ending.


 
Thank you so much! That means alot coming from you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> LOVEEEE them *L.A*!!!!!!


 
Hehe thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> I  the Glitter Balotas!! Congrats!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> ** Black Mini Glitter Balotas **



OMFG!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks ladies. My fluid levels got too low and they have a feeling that it was from being on my feet all day long. 

Now back to the shoes.


----------



## Dessye

...oops.


----------



## jenayb

CMP86 said:


> Thanks ladies. My fluid levels got too low and they have a feeling that it was from being on my feet all day long.
> 
> Now back to the shoes.



It will all be worth it!


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> I'm doing alright. I'm on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. 2 weeks down, 4 and a half to go. Not too much longer and I will have a little boy to spend my time with.
> 
> If you don't love the color I say get something that you do love. Why spend so much on shoes that you don't love 100%.



Yay, you're just about ripe, hehe!   You're almost there --- one and a half more weeks and the rest is icing on the cake!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> OMFG!!!!


 
I JUST LOVE THEM! Thanks Dessye!


----------



## clothingguru

The HOLA NINA FLAT's in purple on the "sneak peak" Cl website are SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

FYI-Royal Blue Jennys are in at the Las Vegas Boutique.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> fyi-royal blue jennys are in at the las vegas boutique.



rb ws?


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> Thanks ladies. My fluid levels got too low and they have a feeling that it was from being on my feet all day long.
> 
> Now back to the shoes.



Hmmm, low fluid levels from being on your feet too long?  I've never heard of this?  I'm going to ask my OB/Gyn friend.


----------



## CMP86

Dessye that and not getting enough water while being on my feet all day. She said if I had a desk job I could have continued working but because I was up on my feet all day and had limited access to water that it just wasn't a good idea to let me keep working.


----------



## BellaShoes

la_girl.... gorgeous glitters!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> rb ws?



Royal Blue Watersnake!!  

Omg!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BellaShoes said:


> la_girl.... gorgeous glitters!!!


 
Thank you *Bella*!


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> rb ws?


 
Yes, love.


----------



## ntntgo

Here's the Jade and the Royal Blue WS Jennys that LV just got in.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> 150 or 120? What colour? Pics? Where from?!





yazziestarr said:


> oooohhh! what color did you get? pics please.


 Framboise in 150 at Sydney CL boutique
if I had known they came in 120..
I have to go to my local Mini dealer now, I'm getting my very first car!! Promise pics of the Balota will follow as soon as I'm back =)


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> There is a 120 version of the Balota!


 
I saw those, but I found out from my cobbler that because of the shape of my feet, the higher heels, with no platforms are going to go out of shape. That causes the heel to look like it is bent, when it is really the body of the shoe that is collapsing. I had to take my Belle booties in today, so he can build up the outside edges of the soles (balls of the shoes). Otherwise, I won't be able to wear them any  more.


----------



## BattyBugs

If it makes you feel better, the pair I have coming are 140 with a platform. I didn't think they looked that high.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Framboise in 150 at Sydney CL boutique
> if I had known they came in 120..
> I have to go to my local Mini dealer now, I'm getting my very first car!! Promise pics of the Balota will follow as soon as I'm back =)



Omg congrats!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

BattyBugs said:


> I saw those, but I found out from my cobbler that *because of the shape of my feet, the higher heels, with no platforms are going to go out of shape. That causes the heel to look like it is bent, when it is really the body of the shoe that is collapsing.* I had to take my Belle booties in today, so he can build up the outside edges of the soles (balls of the shoes). Otherwise, I won't be able to wear them any  more.



I didn't know it was foot shape that caused that!  I've bought pre-owned Pigalle 120s with heels that looked slanted.  My sister's Simple 100s also do that.


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Here's the Jade and the Royal Blue WS Jennys that LV just got in.


 
Oh my goodness! I love them both! I really love the jade though. You should keep them! Look how gorgeous and unique the color is with the flash!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my goodness! I love them both! I really love the jade though. You should keep them! Look how gorgeous and unique the color is with the flash!


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> Here's the Jade and the Royal Blue WS Jennys that LV just got in.


 

Any chance that the Jennys are made in a 120mm? If so anyone know where they are available? Thanks!


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> Any chance that the Jennys are made in a 120mm? If so anyone know where they are available? Thanks!


 
Hi *NANI*-No, 150mm is all I've seen.  Even in Europe and they're usually the ones that will go from 150 to 140.  But the construction of the shoe, I don't see it coming out in a 120.


----------



## NANI1972

Aw shucks! Thanks Nat.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think it comes in a 100 though!


----------



## jeshika

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think it comes in a 100 though!



Yep! Multicolor Fabric Jenny 100
http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Jenny-100/5945.html


----------



## bling*lover

The RB WS Jenny are gorgeous, such a beautiful color!


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> Framboise in 150 at Sydney CL boutique
> if I had known they came in 120..
> I have to go to my local Mini dealer now, I'm getting my very first car!! Promise pics of the Balota will follow as soon as I'm back =)



Framboise!

Congrats on you first car *Pixie*! how exciting!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Here's the Jade and the Royal Blue WS Jennys that LV just got in.



Both these colors are TDF!


----------



## hazeltt

pixiesparkle said:


> Framboise in 150 at Sydney CL boutique
> if I had known they came in 120..
> I have to go to my local Mini dealer now, I'm getting my very first car!! Promise pics of the Balota will follow as soon as I'm back =)



I can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think it comes in a 100 though!



Yes, it does!  Here in Toronto at David's, they have it in gold laminato and ?silver laminato?  I thought the online website also had it in pewter??


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Here's the Jade and the Royal Blue WS Jennys that LV just got in.



I wish the true Jade color was like this


----------



## pixiesparkle

As promised, pics of framboise Balota


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> As promised, pics of framboise Balota


^ OMG MORE MOD PICS PLEASE!!!!!!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> As promised, pics of framboise Balota


 
GORGEOUS! Congrats! At least you didn't have to get them from far away and pay insane customs! The 150 looks perfect!


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> GORGEOUS! Congrats! At least you didn't have to get them from far away and pay insane customs! The 150 looks perfect!



Thanks* CG* and *L.a_girl19*! they're more comfortable than I imagined and I actually went down 1/2 size..even 1 full size down would've been fine too 
It is nice to be able to try them on and purchase them in person from the boutique for a change. They are 1545AUD but totally worth it ^^


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks* CG* and *L.a_girl19*! they're more comfortable than I imagined and I actually went down 1/2 size..even 1 full size down would've been fine too
> It is nice to be able to try them on and purchase them in person from the boutique for a change. They are 1545AUD but totally worth it ^^


 
I concur! I also went down half a size. I think I could have gotten my TTS for a more comfortable fit. I guess it really depends on the persons foot lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> I concur! I also went down half a size. I think I could have gotten my TTS for a more comfortable fit. I guess it really depends on the persons foot lol



I totally agree!! The SA here did tell me that this style runs TTS..for most open toe CL styles that I've tried on, I usually have to go 1/2 up from my TTS because my toes are so long they keep sticking out..but strangely this time they fit perfectly 
The boutique here also has the RB Balota..they are absolutely stunning!! I wonder if we will see reveal pics of them here soon


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> I totally agree!! The SA here did tell me that this style runs TTS..for most open toe CL styles that I've tried on, I usually have to go 1/2 up from my TTS because my toes are so long they keep sticking out..but strangely this time they fit perfectly
> The boutique here also has the RB Balota..they are absolutely stunning!! I wonder if we will see reveal pics of them here soon


 
That happens to me too! My toes are long and I think that is why I am better off with my TTS for open toe CLs. It is so great that they fit you perfectly because they look perfect too! The best of both worlds. I find mine don't hurt now but I have a feeling once I start walking in them that it will be painful..at least for the first time wearing them lol OMG I was struggling between the black glitter ones and the RB. I wanted the RB but I really needed something black that could go with everything so I went for the black glitter but the RB is sooooo gorgeous. Get them!!! lol


----------



## regeens

A few new styles at the Sydney boutique.


----------



## l.a_girl19

regeens said:


> A few new styles at the Sydney boutique.


 
OU!! I lovvve the ones in the first pic. What are those called?


----------



## regeens

A few more. Daf mod pics courtesy of *lilmissb*.


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> That happens to me too! My toes are long and I think that is why I am better off with my TTS for open toe CLs. It is so great that they fit you perfectly because they look perfect too! The best of both worlds. I find mine don't hurt now but I have a feeling once I start walking in them that it will be painful..at least for the first time wearing them lol OMG I was struggling between the black glitter ones and the RB. I wanted the RB but I really needed something black that could go with everything so I went for the black glitter but the RB is sooooo gorgeous. Get them!!! lol



Oh no..I have my eyes on a few pairs for Fall and Mago so this has to do for now..I was also hoping to get RB watersnake Bianca but apparently they can't be shipped from London to individuals in Australia..only the boutique can get them because they have a license/permit


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> Oh no..I have my eyes on a few pairs for Fall and Mago so this has to do for now..I was also hoping to get RB watersnake Bianca but apparently they can't be shipped from London to individuals in Australia..only the boutique can get them because they have a license/permit


 
Same for us here in Canada


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi guyz! Madison will be receiving a new leather for the Lady Peep (for the Fall collection). It is called baseball leather  It will be a metallic gold! Sounds interesting!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

regeens said:


> A few more. Daf mod pics courtesy of *lilmissb*.


 
The RB Balotas are stunning on you...both are!!! The stardust Daff WOW! Did you buy anything from your visit?


----------



## Faraasha

The RB balotas hit the Dubai CL boutique... I couldnt take a picture it was jam packed with people!!...

I was wearing my Yolanda Beige spikes and people were pointing at my shoes saying "We want that shoe"... Lol... 

I got me a little something... Not too precious but special all the same.. .. Anyway wont reveal tonight... Tomorrow though... 

Anyway... as promised I finally took a picture of the Mago while at the store...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Pixie*, they are insane!!!! Love the Balotas!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinhaaaaaaaaaa*!! If you can hear me, I vote for RB Watersnake Jennys!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> The RB balotas hit the Dubai CL boutique... I couldnt take a picture it was jam packed with people!!...
> 
> I was wearing my Yolanda Beige spikes and people were pointing at my shoes saying "We want that shoe"... Lol...
> 
> I got me a little something... Not too precious but special all the same.. .. Anyway wont reveal tonight... Tomorrow though...
> 
> Anyway... as promised I finally took a picture of the Mago while at the store...
> 
> View attachment 1358458



OMG they are too adorable!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

^  jess I didn't get the Mago... 

Im holding out for the maggie... lol...

But I did get something glittery...


----------



## karwood

Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!

Pic taken in daylight:








Pic taken with flash:


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> ^  jess I didn't get the Mago...
> 
> Im holding out for the maggie... lol...
> 
> But I did get something glittery...



oh haha, i meant i can't wait for them to arrive stateside so i can have them 

oooh, something glittery you say?


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*, they look absolutely breathtaking on you!!!!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> *Carlinhaaaaaaaaaa*!! If you can hear me, I vote for RB Watersnake Jennys!!!!



haha thanks *bella*, but although i LOVE royal blue, i was going to stay away from it because i already have the color in suede MBB... i wish i had unlimited funds for everything but i have to budget, so i'm opting for more variety in my collection... i think right now i'm leaning towards the jade... or grenadine if it comes.

i LOVE seeing the balotas in everyone's avi also!!!  gorgeous and stunning!!!

congrats everyone!
*lagirl, faraasha, pixie and karwood*!!!


----------



## Chloeloves

karwood, congrats! I like the Chanel black pearl? polish too....


----------



## Chloeloves

Faraasha, I like the Mago! how do they come up size wise? look forward to your reveal


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *Jesh* and *C*!!



Chloeloves said:


> karwood, congrats! I like the Chanel black pearl? polish too....



thank you sweetie!  The polish is Dior's "Montaigne Gris".


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> oh haha, i meant i can't wait for them to arrive stateside so i can have them
> 
> oooh, something glittery you say?




Lol... Yes...


----------



## Faraasha

Chloeloves said:


> Faraasha, I like the Mago! how do they come up size wise? look forward to your reveal



I tried them .5 down and they were comfy and snug... They seemed really nice..


----------



## Faraasha

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!
> 
> Pic taken in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with flash:




Very beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chloeloves

karwood said:


> Thank you, *Jesh* and *C*!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sweetie!  The polish is Dior's "Montaigne Gris".


 
ahh! I will have to check out the Dior when im next at the mall..


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!
> 
> Pic taken in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with flash:


----------



## clothingguru

regeens said:


> A few more. Daf mod pics courtesy of *lilmissb*.



 !!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*KAR: .*...................... LOVE THEM SO MUCH! COngrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!


----------



## missgiannina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!



WOW!!!


----------



## jeshika

what a gorgeous pair, *Nerdy*!


----------



## hazeltt

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!


 
Grey is also my fave color in this style! Congrats! They're lovely!


----------



## hazeltt

*pixie* - The fram suede is gorgeous! Congrats!

*regeens* - thanks for the eye candy!!

*Faraasha* - I don't know which I like better now looking at your mod pic. The black Mago is so classy!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!
> 
> Pic taken in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with flash:


 
This color is just  Congrats, they look amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!
> 
> Pic taken in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with flash:


 
 O.M.G AMAZING! The color is so gorgeous. This style suits you really well!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> As promised, pics of framboise Balota




*Pixie *they're gorgeous!! I love the framboise color


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Karwood: The RB is out of this world, really amazing you on , congrats!!*

*Nerdy: I adoooore the Gray, so special!! wear them in good health sweetie ..*


----------



## yazziestarr

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I received my RB suede Balota. The color is a bit different than the stock pics. It is a shade lighter and brigher, nevertheless, it is still a beautiful color. BTW, loving all the Balotas in everyone's avi!
> 
> Pic taken in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with flash:


Royal blue!!! Congrats Karwood!


----------



## yazziestarr

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!


They look awesome in grey! congrats


----------



## NANI1972

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think it comes in a 100 though!


 


jeshika said:


> Yep! Multicolor Fabric Jenny 100
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Jenny-100/5945.html


 
Thanks girls. i saw those but meh not for me. Please Msr. Louboutin make some 120s in watersnake Jenny!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I agree Nani!! I miss 120s  I'm not a huge VP fan so i really wish he made more 120s w/platforms. so comfy.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, 
Do you think Vibraming the 150-160 louboutins will influence the stability of the shoes?
Sometimes when i step down i feel that the red sole is a bit slippery.
Any one had the same feeling lately?


----------



## PyAri

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!



OMG. Leave it to you NB. While the black and the red were nice, I wasn't sold. The gray are just something else!!! I love them. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Nerdy*- I LOVE THEM! Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies,
> Do you think Vibraming the 150-160 louboutins will influence the stability of the shoes?
> Sometimes when i step down i feel that the red sole is a bit slippery.
> Any one had the same feeling lately?



Yes, i feel like i'm wobbling on a lot of the 160s. it might help with a little extra grip on the ground. its tough though since a lot of the tips seem to turn up slightly adding to instability.


thank you LAGirl, PyAri, seductive, yazziestar, hazeltt, jeshika


----------



## ntntgo

*Nerdy*-that's the Taupe, right?  Just want to make sure that's the color I have coming.  Love them.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much *faraasha, dessye, L.A., hazeltt, yazzie, SeDuctive, *

*Nerdy,* Holy crap! I did not know the LC was also available in grey!!! Love it!



clothingguru said:


> *KAR: .*...................... LOVE THEM SO MUCH! COngrats!



Thank you sweetie! Where are yours? I thought you had purchased a pair already.


----------



## ntntgo

*Kar*-so glad you got the RB Balotas.  They look awesome on you.


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> *Kar*-so glad you got the RB Balotas.  They look awesome on you.



Thank you! I consider myself very lucky finding them, especially in my size.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> *Kar*-so glad you got the RB Balotas.  They look awesome on you.



*Nat:* are you getting the RB Jennys?


----------



## karwood

*Faraasha and regreens*, thank you for all the eye candy!



Faraasha said:


> The RB balotas hit the Dubai CL boutique... I couldnt take a picture it was jam packed with people!!...
> 
> I was wearing my Yolanda Beige spikes and people were pointing at my shoes saying "We want that shoe"... Lol...
> 
> I got me a little something... Not too precious but special all the same.. .. Anyway wont reveal tonight... Tomorrow though...
> 
> Anyway... as promised I finally took a picture of the Mago while at the store...
> 
> View attachment 1358458




I'm at the edge of my seat waiting for those Magos to arrive! The ones you tried on, were they 140s or 160s?


----------



## missgiannina

does anyone know if the Jade ADs or Magos have arrived at Nordstroms?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> *Nerdy*-that's the Taupe, right?  Just want to make sure that's the color I have coming.  Love them.



yes- the same as the Alti pumps on the CL online store.  It's the closest to grey taupe he's ever done i think! i love the color!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I just wanted to know if anyone has any news on the purple suede MBBs. Are they going to be made? I saw pictures from the Marchesa runway show and the models were wearing the MBBs in black suede, purple suede and red suede. I am sorry if this was posted already.

Here is a pic I found:


----------



## justkell

Hey ladies, I know this is the wrong spot to ask but, I asked in the sizing thread and haven't received a response yet but, how does the daffodil run? I'm normally a 38.5 but wear a 38 in biancas. I'm itchin to get those RB dafs on barneys.com and I want to get them before they sell out in my size. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gymangel812

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!


holy crap those are amazinnnggg


----------



## BattyBugs

Why do I have to look? RB Balotas! Taupe/Grey LCs! As if I need anything else to think I need. I am so close to looking for either a pair of MBBs or Balotas. I think it is a good thing I'm staying away from the sizing thread (but don't they both run TTS - CL sizing?).


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to know if anyone has any news on the purple suede MBBs. Are they going to be made? I saw pictures from the Marchesa runway show and the models were wearing the MBBs in black suede, purple suede and red suede. I am sorry if this was posted already.
> 
> Here is a pic I found:



The purple and red suede MBB are runway exclusive.


----------



## jeNYC

^hmmm....i think i saw someone posted that they purple suede is being produced 

nm, just found the post, the tper dreamt about it


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> The purple and red suede MBB are runway exclusive.


 
AwwwwThats too bad. Thanks *Karwood*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Karwood... your RB Balota are TDF!! Dear God, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

Yes, *Kar* - your Balotas are simply stunning!   They fit you perfectly!


----------



## jeshika

missgiannina said:


> does anyone know if the Jade ADs or Magos have arrived at Nordstroms?



NOOOO!!!!! I bother my SA every week... but no Jade ADs or Magos at Nordys yet! :cry:


----------



## Dessye

Yes, *Kar* - your Balotas are simply stunning!   They fit you perfectly!


----------



## Faraasha

karwood said:


> *Faraasha and regreens*, thank you for all the eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the edge of my seat waiting for those Magos to arrive! The ones you tried on, were they 140s or 160s?




They were 140...They felt really comfy... I tried TTS and .5 down... Both felt quite good... ...


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> NOOOO!!!!! I bother my SA every week... but no Jade ADs or Magos at Nordys yet! :cry:



Do you know what color Magos Nordys is getting??


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> Do you know what color Magos Nordys is getting??



They are getting both colorways... but only the 140mm version.


----------



## jeshika

Anyone know who has the Lucifer Bow 100?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Anyone know who has the Lucifer Bow 100?



The beige 100 was an LV exclusive, but they've been sold out for some time now...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> The beige 100 was an LV exclusive, but they've been sold out for some time now...



Thanks *jenay*! I was looking for the black.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I was looking for the black.



Ah. I'd love to find the black 100s too.


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I was looking for the black.



We have the black 100 here in the Cl Boutique in Dubai...


----------



## Faraasha

^ 



jenaywins said:


> Ah. I'd love to find the black 100s too.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ah. I'd love to find the black 100s too.



I just ordered them from Hong Kong!


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats *jesh*! I think I've lost count. How many pairs are on their way to you?


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> They are getting both colorways... but only the 140mm version.



Do you know which Nordy's and if there is a waitlist??


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> I just ordered them from Hong Kong!



How much were they with shipping and any applicable price list?



candyapples88 said:


> Do you know which Nordy's and if there is a waitlist??



Any Nordstrom can order in CLs if they don't carry them in store. You should talk to your SA. I'm pretty positive there is already a wait list; I've had my name on both colourways for months now.


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> We have the black 100 here in the Cl Boutique in Dubai...


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> How much were they with shipping and any applicable price list?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Nordstrom can order in CLs if they don't carry them in store. You should talk to your SA. I'm pretty positive there is already a wait list; I've had my name on both colourways for months now.



I'll need to go over there tomorrow then. Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I'll need to go over there tomorrow then. Thanks!



Yes! Put your name down.... Definitely worth the trip!! 

The boutiques should have this style way before Nordstrom, but they will only stock the 160. I'm honestly debating buying the 160 just to have it prior to getting my hands on the 140. Decisions.......


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Yes! Put your name down.... Definitely worth the trip!!
> 
> The boutiques should have this style way before Nordstrom, but they will only stock the 160. I'm honestly debating buying the 160 just to have it prior to getting my hands on the 140. Decisions.......



The Brown Thomas Commission in Ireland is getting them in the 140mm.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Yes! Put your name down.... Definitely worth the trip!!
> 
> The boutiques should have this style way before Nordstrom, but they will only stock the 160. I'm honestly debating buying the 160 just to have it prior to getting my hands on the 140. Decisions.......



I guess I'm gonna be forced to if Nordys wait list is too long. I just don't know what color way to get


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> The Brown Thomas Commission in Ireland is getting them in the 140mm.



Really!



candyapples88 said:


> I guess I'm gonna be forced to if Nordys wait list is too long. I just don't know what color way to get



Both!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> How much were they with shipping and any applicable price list?



Shipping is 200HKD which works out to about USD$24. I am still waiting for them to send me a confirmation about the price of the Lucifer Bow 100 but the Pigalle Platos were HKD5500 which works out to approximately $705 which is $10 more than the list price. They only accept American Express though.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Really!



Yes...  i am on that list too! teehee!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Yes...  i am on that list too! teehee!



Hmm. I might have to send a covert email... :ninja:


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> Congrats *jesh*! I think I've lost count. How many pairs are on their way to you?



i don't know. i lost count to.  i am so skreeeewwwweeeedddd! i hope fall absolutely sucks. 



jenaywins said:


> Hmm. I might have to send a covert email... :ninja:



Ask for Georgia or Erika!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Really!
> 
> 
> 
> Both!



Anyone know how they run? I saw Faraasha say TTS and .5 down worked...but I'm wondering which is the truer size.


----------



## jeshika

Balota 120 Nude Glitter is also available at the HKG Boutique.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Anyone know how they run? I saw Faraasha say TTS and .5 down worked...but I'm wondering which is the truer size.



Which heel height?


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Which heel height?



140. I'm guessing the 160 would be .5 down from whatever the 140 is...no?


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> 140. I'm guessing the 160 would be .5 down from whatever the 140 is...no?



Not necessarily. I took my Maggie 160s TTS and they fit like a glove. A half size down would have been too tight. 

I think the 140 should also be taken TTS. My Maggie 140s are both a half size up and I definitely should have gone TTS, if not a half size down.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Not necessarily. I took my Maggie 160s TTS and they fit like a glove. A half size down would have been too tight.
> 
> I think the 140 should also be taken TTS. My Maggie 140s are both a half size up and I definitely should have gone TTS, if not a half size down.



I guess I'll just do TTS and see how they work.


----------



## hazeltt

I really want the Mago in the black colorway but I feel they're too similar to my black Maggies.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I really want the Mago in the black colorway but I feel they're too similar to my black Maggies.





Totally different.


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> I really want the Mago in the black colorway but I feel they're too similar to my black Maggies.





jenaywins said:


> Totally different.



Agreed. 

(at least that's what i'm telling myself.)


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> I really want the Mago in the black colorway but I feel they're too similar to my black Maggies.



The thing I like about the black Mago is that the way the nude is by your foot, making it blend with your leg, so it gives the shoe a different look and less blatant. Does that make sense? Black Maggie definitely doesn't have this effect.


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG **Karwood** those RB Balotas are stunning!!! congrats ^^


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Thank you so much *faraasha, dessye, L.A., hazeltt, yazzie, SeDuctive, *
> 
> *Nerdy,* Holy crap! I did not know the LC was also available in grey!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie! Where are yours? I thought you had purchased a pair already.



I was in the process of going through a transaction/Wire transfer with JJR and it was too complicated so im waiting for mount street to get theirs because Footcandy and the U.s. boutiques sold out of my size SO FAST  I cant wait to get them tho!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> I was in the process of going through a transaction/Wire transfer with JJR and it was too complicated so im waiting for mount street to get theirs because Footcandy and the U.s. boutiques sold out of my size SO FAST  I cant wait to get them tho!




I chickened out of ordering from JJR because of the wire transfer too! It's just too much of a hassle for me. 

I wonder when Mount St will get this shipment.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Totally different.





jeshika said:


> Agreed.
> 
> (at least that's what i'm telling myself.)





candyapples88 said:


> The thing I like about the black Mago is that the way the nude is by your foot, making it blend with your leg, so it gives the shoe a different look and less blatant. Does that make sense? Black Maggie definitely doesn't have this effect.



Too much enabling!! I will really have to think this one through! I think I still have some time to decide since the dept store in Canada didn't get them yet.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Just to let everyone know who is interested in the *Lady Peeps in cosmo silver watersnake* that they will be available at Horatio and Selfridge London


----------



## SophieLov

Hi ladies just wanted to share my excitement I'm off for my very first ever boutique trip in about 7 hours  I'm literally flying interstate to go  will be sure to update any gorgeous new styles I see  I have my heart set on either the sweet charity stud bag or the painted python clutch and of course I'll need matching shoes but knowing me I'll come back with the opposite  x


----------



## hazeltt

SophieLov said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my excitement I'm off for my very first ever boutique trip in about 7 hours  I'm literally flying interstate to go  will be sure to update any gorgeous new styles I see  I have my heart set on either the sweet charity stud bag or the painted python clutch and of course I'll need matching shoes but knowing me I'll come back with the opposite  x



I'm so excited for you! Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SophieLov said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my excitement I'm off for my very first ever boutique trip in about 7 hours  I'm literally flying interstate to go  will be sure to update any gorgeous new styles I see  I have my heart set on either the sweet charity stud bag or the painted python clutch and of course I'll need matching shoes but knowing me I'll come back with the opposite  x



SO exciting! Have fun   Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Dessye

SophieLov said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share my excitement I'm off for my very first ever boutique trip in about 7 hours  I'm literally flying interstate to go  will be sure to update any gorgeous new styles I see  I have my heart set on either the sweet charity stud bag or the painted python clutch and of course I'll need matching shoes but knowing me I'll come back with the opposite  x


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> 140. I'm guessing the 160 would be .5 down from whatever the 140 is...no?



My black Maggies 140 were TTS+1/2 for me.   I'm a true 37 in CL but the 37.5 fit me like a glove...well, so far!


----------



## SophieLov

*nerdy, hazel & Dess* oi I'm gonna have alot of revealing to do when I get back on Thursday I still owe 4 reveals  :tpfrox:


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i just picked these up at Saks. i have resisted this shoe so many times, but when i saw the grey i couldnt take it anymore!



These are the most gorgeous shade of grey!  I was eyeing them too - but I decided to get white because it was easier!   Fraternal shoe twinsies!


----------



## Faraasha

SophieLov said:


> *nerdy, hazel & Dess* oi I'm gonna have alot of revealing to do when I get back on Thursday I still owe 4 reveals  :tpfrox:



... Yaaay Have fun!!!... And I cant wait for the reveals!! I get so excited when someone just mentions the word!!...


----------



## SophieLov

I hear ya *FARAA*  I love watching people reveal their new lovelys  however it's always the reveals that make me want to buy :lolots:


----------



## Faraasha

^ Totally true!!... :lolots:


----------



## ntntgo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> yes- the same as the Alti pumps on the CL online store. It's the closest to grey taupe he's ever done i think! i love the color!


 
Thanks, *Nerdy*, just wanted to make sure that was the color that I had coming.  Already had one miscue with them in the wrong color.


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Nat:* are you getting the RB Jennys?


 

Yep, on their way. Can't wait. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Yep, on their way. Can't wait. Woo Hoo!!!



I am so excited ., me too can't too see them on you!!
You are my sizing guide hun


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> My black Maggies 140 were TTS+1/2 for me.   I'm a true 37 in CL but the 37.5 fit me like a glove...well, so far!



Yea idk because I don't own a pair. CL website said to go up .5, but I'm not sure which heel height that was.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Yep, on their way. Can't wait. Woo Hoo!!!



I can't wait to see the mod pics!!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> My black Maggies 140 were TTS+1/2 for me.   I'm a true 37 in CL but the 37.5 fit me like a glove...well, so far!



I took mine TTS but i think i would have been better off 1/2 size up.


----------



## hazeltt

These are beautiful! Too bad they're sold out in my size.


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> These are beautiful! Too bad they're sold out in my size.


 
You should call or email St.Honore boutique in Paris. They have the volcano strass ones in stock so maybe they have these too.


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am so excited ., me too can't too see them on you!!
> You are my sizing guide hun


 
Oh, they fit TTS.  I have the PP & Jade.  As soon as the RB get here will let you know.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Oh, they fit TTS.  I have the PP & Jade.  As soon as the RB get here will let you know.


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> You should call or email St.Honore boutique in Paris. They have the volcano strass ones in stock so maybe they have these too.




Thanks, but noo! I just said they ran out of my size to make myself feel better. They are way out of my budget.


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> I chickened out of ordering from JJR because of the wire transfer too! It's just too much of a hassle for me.
> 
> I wonder when Mount St will get this shipment.



Ya with all the problems all the ladies were having i was a bit freaked! 
mount st only accepts AMEX i just found out  BUT my sister said i can use hers which is nice! So im excited now! And i think they should come soon seeing as all other boutiques have gotten theirs already?!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nerdy*, the grey is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## clothingguru

*NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!! 

I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> *NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!!
> 
> I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....


 
 They look perfect on you *CG*!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> They look perfect on you *CG*!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you Sweets!  I LOVE THEM!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> *NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!!
> 
> I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....




Yay, so I'm assuming you're getting both now! They look amazing! Congrats *CG*!


----------



## carlinha

*cg* so glad you got them!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> Thanks, but noo! I just said they ran out of my size to make myself feel better. They are way out of my budget.


 
Here *hazeltt*, I'll make you feel even better.  I had the Ambers when they first came out and within a few times of wearing them, so many of the stones had fallen off that Saks took them back.  They are a different stone than on the Volcano. They are more like rocks.  Strass stones, as you know, fall off constantly anyway, that's why we all carry extra stones and glue.  But these are impossible to replace because they aren't flush with the shoe.
So, be glad you didn't waste the money.  Buy the cheaper version, the Ambertina in black and have someone Strass the heel for you.
The pictures on my FB page are lovely because they were taken when I first got them.  I wish I had taken after pictures.


----------



## ntntgo

*CG*-love the red on you.  They look awesome.


----------



## carlinha

*nerdy* i can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## jenayb

*CG*, they are beautiful!


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> *NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!!
> 
> I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....



They are beautiful, *R*!!!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

clothingguru said:


> *NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!!
> 
> I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....



yaaay! shoe twins! congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Here *hazeltt*, I'll make you feel even better.  I had the Ambers when they first came out and within a few times of wearing them, so many of the stones had fallen off that Saks took them back.  They are a different stone than on the Volcano. They are more like rocks.  Strass stones, as you know, fall off constantly anyway, that's why we all carry extra stones and glue.  But these are impossible to replace because they aren't flush with the shoe.
> So, be glad you didn't waste the money.  Buy the cheaper version, the Ambertina in black and have someone Strass the heel for you.
> The pictures on my FB page are lovely because they were taken when I first got them.  I wish I had taken after pictures.



Thanks,* Nat*! I just needed that perfect reason to not get them. They really are oh so gorgeous though! And no wonder the crystals don't look as shiny as the other strass pairs I've seen. The Amber and Ambertina are both beautiful but I prefer the Amber because of that third strap around the ankle.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

clothingguru said:


> *NERDY!!!!* They are amazing!!!!
> 
> I may have done the same thing.......... SHOE COUSSINS!!!!.....



GORGEOUSSSS!!! congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length. 

New thread is here
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...about-new-styles-vol-670938.html#post18407027


----------

